#launchpad 2005-04-19
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> malone is broken in konqueror displaying bugs
<mpt> cartel_: Broken in what way?
<lamont> daf: you around?
<lamont>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/shtoom/ui/gnomeui/prefs.py", line 59, in setupDialog
<lamont>     notebook = gtk.Notebook(spacing=8)
<lamont> grumble
<lamont> ECHAN, I guess.
<SteveA> EBYGUM
<SteveA> the yorkshire error
<carlos> lamont: I have the same problem
<carlos> lamont: daf did a new package last week that seems to fix that
<lamont> carlos: note that removing the spacing=8 in both occurances fixes it.
<carlos> not sure if it's available at p.u.o
<lamont> carlos: ah, I have p.u.c
<carlos> lamont: it's fixed already in svn server so :-)
<carlos> lamont: isn't it the same?
<carlos> ubuntu.com or ubuntulinux.org...
<lamont> yeah
<lamont> shtoom_0.2+svn20050304-1
<lamont> the other cool? part is that I get no pretty gui box when I start it if .shtoomrc exists
<lamont> that and we don't have a company shtoom phonebooke
<carlos> lamont: daf is playing with asterisks, the sip server
<lamont> most cool
<carlos> lamont: do you have installed the gnome package for shtoom?
<lamont> yes
<carlos> then, select the gnome ui
<carlos> and you should get the "pretty" gui box
<lamont> doh
<lamont> yeah
* lamont looks at the rest of the prefs
<carlos> ui=gnome
<carlos> inside the [shtoom]  section
<lamont> yeah
<daf> hi
<daf> I'll see if I can finish the new packages today
<daf> they need tweaking to look in /usr for  the sound files
<mdke> if anyone's here, do you know where the merge account request page is
<salgado> mdke, if you go to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people, you'll see a link there
<mdke> oh yeah
<mdke> it was hiding
<mdke> thanks salgado :)
<salgado> mdke, no problem. it's indeed a little bit hidden. I'll make it more visible
<mdke> salgado, :)
#launchpad 2005-04-22
<spiv> Moaning.
<lifeless> spiv: please try baz now
<lifeless> spiv: tell me if its fixed or not
<spiv> lifeless: Will do.
<spiv> Looks much better.
<spiv> 1m 30s for a baz update (from a cold cache) that had to apply 5 patches to build a new revlib entry, and deal with a handful of local changes, on an athlon 750.
<spiv> So you figured out why it regressed so much?
<spiv> Oh, wow: PANIC: unable to fork for patch
<lifeless> I think the thing that was the prime regression was adding arch_abs_path (foo) into an inner loop
<lifeless> its a very unoptimised call that.
<spiv> I've never gotten that before.
<spiv> Sounds plausible.
<lifeless> But I also added in stat result caching for the inventories that are used
<lifeless> how much ram do you have
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> (how old is an athlon 750 ?)
<spiv> 384Mb in the athlon, 512Mb on my laptop.
<spiv> The PANIC was from my laptop, though.
<lifeless> wow
<lifeless> I'd bet on a furfy
<spiv> It happened just after * reapplying local changes
<lifeless> during 'update' ?
<spiv> Yeah.
<lifeless> thats strange, the resources should have been freed.
<spiv> It was 45 revisions worth of launchpad update.
<spiv> (and only took 4m, which is much better than a few days ago)
<lifeless> can you undo to the old revision, than update again ?
<lifeless>  what baz version do you have ?
<spiv> Bazaar version 1.3~200504102028
<lifeless> is there a newer one available ?
<mdke> ooh has launchpad been updated?
<lifeless> not in the last few days
<lifeless> update coming today
<mdke> oh cool
<mdke> can't wait
<Simira> What's up?: "Bad Gateway
<Simira> The proxy server received an invalid response from an upstream server.
<Simira> "
<Kinnison> Have you tried shift+reloading?
<SteveA> we could do with a "launchpad is down for maintenance" page
<mdke> its like that here too
<mdke> i thought it was due to the upgrade
<Simira> hi Kinnison :) Going to .au soon?
<Kinnison> Simira: I'm not going to LCA so not for a week or so :-)
<Kinnison> IIRC my flight is on the 22nd
<Simira> ok
<Simira> I'm not joining this time. But I'll keep an eye on you guys anyhow. Tollef's got a webcam :)
<Simira> reserved just for me
* Kinnison grins
<Simira> hmm... need to get one set up for my gerbils as well, so I can keep an eye on them while I'm away too
<mdke> bah
<mdke> have all the improvements been made to launchpad now?
<mdke> matt_, go away
<carlos> mdke: yes, launchpad should have all changes we talked about last week
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> i'm not redirected after loggin in
<mdke> also clicking on members of a group does not take me to their members page, it just gives me no permissions error message
<carlos> mdke: I don't have a problem with the redirection...
<mdke> you mean it doesn't bother you, or it redirects?
<carlos> mdke: If you try to enter into a page that need validation, you will see the login form and after that you will be back to the page you asked for...
<carlos> that's the way it works here...
<mdke> try https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-l10n-it/+members and clicking on a name
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> ok, it works here
<carlos> but
<carlos> I think I know why it's not working for you...
<mdke> this is what i get:
<carlos> I suppose it's because I'm an admin and that page is only for admins
<mdke> yeah
<mdke> Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page.
<mdke> You are logged in as Matthew East
<mdke> if would be cool if that redirected to people/name
<carlos> mdke: the link you asked is in that page, but you don't have rights to reach it
<mdke> yep
<carlos> salgado-lunch: could you ping us when you are back?
<Simira> carlos: am I supposed to be redirected after login? And, where do I find the national translation teams in Rosetta? Are there any links?
<mdke> carlos, i think it would be cool if https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-l10n-it/+members/gulliver666 (me) linked to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/gulliver666
<carlos> Simira: you should be redirected if the login form appear without you selecting it directly
<mdke> Simira, https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/
<carlos> Simira: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-translators
<Simira> ok
<carlos> there you have all the language teams we have at the moment, other option is as mdke says, using the search form
<carlos> mdke: I'm not in charge of that part of launchpad, you need to talk with salgado-lunch about it
<mdke> cool
<mdke> carlos, the other serious issue I have is with rosetta
<carlos> tell me
<mdke> the language teams exist to check existing translations is that correct?
<carlos> yes
<mdke> but there is no way to mark translations as checked. The italian team is thinking about using a wiki page to report which translations get checked, or a mailing list (if we can find a host), but these are quite unsatisfactory solutions.
<carlos> mdke: we have that in mind already, but we decided to let you use the system now, instead of delay it more until we implement the "reviewed" feature
<mdke> yeah thats cool
<mdke> so what do you think is the best temporary solution: wiki?
<mdke> for marking translations as checked i mean
* carlos is preparing now a RosettaFAQs page, will update the Wishlist later...
<mdke> yeah i saw that: cool idea
<mdke> mind if I reparent it?
<carlos> mdke: don't know, the best solution is whatever gives you as a team more flexivility
<mdke> carlos, yeah ok
<carlos> mdke: I'm doing it, don't worry
<mdke> kewl
<carlos> but the wiki is sooooo sloooow
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> its ok here
<mdke> but its not entirely user friendly ;)
<mdke> the zwiki skin is a bit faster
<carlos> ok, moved
<carlos> mdke: it took about 2 minutes to rename the page...
<mdke> ouch
<mdke> just to reparent it?
<mdke> sucks
<carlos> no, rename it
<carlos> the reparent was faster
<mdke> even so, not great
<mdke> oooh also i remember what i wanted to ask you: has the gpg thing been abandoned? i noticed the CoC interface is not there anymore
<mdke> bbl cooking
<carlos> mdke: I think it has been delayed because it's not ready yet
<salgado> carlos, ping
<carlos> salgado: mdke is not able to see the link you added at the team membership page to get the people/$person link of a member
<carlos> salgado: because the page with the link is only available to admins of that team or launchpad admins
<carlos> mdke: could you talk with salgado about this?
<mdke> if you like
<mdke> gimme a moment tho
<mdke> i'm zipping between kitchen/computer
<mdke> salgado, hi
<salgado> mdke, carlos, that's right. the link is only on the team's memberhip page of a given person. it's mainly for team administrators to see more information about the members
<mdke> i was just thinking it would be good if normal users would be redirected to the people/$personsname
<salgado> right now, adding a link on that page were we display all members is problematic, because the whole row is a link
<mdke> right
<mdke> its not a big deal
<mdke> its just a little more time consuming for normal users to collect information about all members
#launchpad 2005-04-23
<bob2> hm
<bob2> so how do I close a bug from the bug page?
<bob2> afaict I have to go find the corresponding task page
<Treenaks> I'm getting complaints from upstream translators that a lot of .po's are missing from rosetta, and that people are re-doing their work
<Treenaks> (which has been done for ages)
<xLobeznox> I register in ubuntu bugzilla but I obtain no e-mail
<carlos> Treenaks: can you concrete where is the problem? we are importing now all .po files automatically so if there are some .po files missing it's a bug (talking about Ubuntu translations)
<carlos> xLobeznox: could you ask at #ubuntu or #ubuntu-devel, we don't handle that bugzilla
<xLobeznox> I am not sure if it is a ubuntu issue, maybe launchpad?
<carlos> xLobeznox: bugzilla is not using launchpad
<carlos> xLobeznox: only the website
<carlos> xLobeznox: only the *Ubuntu* website
<xLobeznox> yes, I know but I mean if the website is not working OK
<xLobeznox> because I dont receive e-mail 
<carlos> xLobeznox: but if you have problems with Bugzilla, it's not related with Launchpad
<xLobeznox> he mandado ya dos registros, y no recibo el e-mail
<carlos> xLobeznox: en bugzilla?
<xLobeznox> pues no se, como sabes eso?
<carlos> xLobeznox: desde donde los has mandado?
<carlos> xLobeznox: bugzilla.ubuntu.com, www.ubuntu.com, launchpad.ubuntu.com?
<xLobeznox> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<carlos> xLobeznox: eso es Malone, no bugzilla :-)
<xLobeznox> usa launchpad para el registro en bugzilla, creo
<xLobeznox> a ver, yo he accedido ahi desde bugzilla de ubuntu
<xLobeznox> para registrarme y tener acceso al bugzilla
<carlos> xLobeznox: Malone es el sistema de seguimiento de fallos integrado con launchpad
<xLobeznox> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/enter_bug.cgi
<carlos> vale
<xLobeznox> dale a "ubuntu universe" y de ahi accede a launchpad.ubuntu.com
<carlos> ya veo la confusin :-)
<xLobeznox> yo no me habia fijado que fuesen dos sistemas diferentes
<carlos> para universe estamos usando ya el nuevo sistema de seguimiento de fallos llamado Malone
<xLobeznox> de hecho no entiendo muy bien que hacen
<xLobeznox> vale
<xLobeznox> eres devel de ubuntu?
<carlos> xLobeznox: tienes cuenta en www.ubuntu.com?
<carlos> xLobeznox: de launchpad
<xLobeznox> wow
<xLobeznox> no se que es
<xLobeznox> no tengo cuenta en www.ubuntu.com
<carlos> launchpad es el servidor de aplicaciones que estamos desarrollando en Canonical, integra Rosetta (para traducciones), Malone (para bugs) y Soyuz (para desarrollo de la distribucin)
<xLobeznox> que completito
<xLobeznox> ;)
<carlos> xLobeznox: vale, entonces tienes que crearte una (que supongo, es lo que intentas hacer y no te va)
<carlos> puedes decirme tu direccin de correo?
<xLobeznox> he usado lobezno@sindominio.net
<carlos> ok
<carlos> xLobeznox: lo que te falla es la opcin de "registro"?
<xLobeznox> yo le doy a registrar, y avanza, todo bien
<xLobeznox> pero luego no me llega el e-mail
<carlos> y ests seguro que no te lo elimina algn filtro antispam? (es una posibilidad...)
<Treenaks> carlos: abiword
<Treenaks> carlos: and Dutch
<xLobeznox> mmm
<xLobeznox> pues no se, me llega bastante spam de fuera desde ahi
<xLobeznox> xD
<xLobeznox> voy a probar con otro email
<carlos> xLobeznox: El from es de: noreply@canonical.com
<carlos> Treenaks: yeah, that one is not (yet) fixed
<carlos> Treenaks: is there any way to get all .po files from abiword from their site?
<carlos> Treenaks: I know they are not using .po file by default
<Treenaks> carlos: there is a complete PO import for "Dutch (Netherlands)"
<Treenaks> carlos: but not for plain Dutch (which is the same..)
<Treenaks> (is=should be)
<carlos> Treenaks: because Abiword are not using correctly the language codes, the use 'code-country' instead of just 'code'
<carlos> Treenaks: and the person who imported it, selected the code_country language as the .po file has it
<carlos> but that's another issue we will fix soon from Rosetta
<carlos> Treenaks: If you can give me a link to all current .po files in Abiword, I will fix that situation.
<Treenaks> carlos: I don't know anything about abiword upstream
<carlos> Treenaks: can you ask to the people is complaining about Rosetta? or forward them to me? (carlos.perello@canonical.com)
<Treenaks> carlos: OK, I will
<carlos> thanks
<xLobeznox> he estado mirando tu blog
<xLobeznox> tambien eres gnomero
<xLobeznox> una cami de mono xD
<carlos> xLobeznox: efectivamente :-)
<xLobeznox> deberia incluirse un theme negro en gnome dentro de gnome-themes-extras
<xLobeznox> yo ahora solo uso black-marble jeje
<mdke> carlos, ping
<carlos> mdke: pong
<mdke> hi
<mdke> i noticed the rosetta faq page has forked ;)
<carlos> forked? I renamed it and added a link in the old URL so people finds the new one (without the 's')
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> normally if you rename a page, the previous page is deleted and all the links in the wiki are updated automatically
<carlos> mdke: I know
<mdke> ahhhhh
<carlos> but I sent an announcement using the old URL
<mdke> because of the email?
<carlos> yes
<mdke> ok i get it
<mdke> i'll add a note not to delete it
<carlos> ok, thanks
<mdke> how's it going otherwise?
<carlos> fine, thanks :-P
<carlos> too much pending mail
<mdke> heh
<mdke> good luck
<carlos> thanks
* carlos leaves
#launchpad 2005-04-24
<lynxlynxlynx> oj
#launchpad 2006-04-17
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Fix bug 35945 (Duplicate of bug links to $current_package/$bug_number) (r3458: Brad Bollenbach)
<bradb> BjornT: ping
* bradb sends email
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix broken traversal in TicketSetNavigation (OOPS-100D166) r=kiko (r3459: Diogo Matsubara)
<bradb> kiko: so, bugtask dates, any final decision?
<bradb> !!!
<kiko-zzz> where is that email, but yes
<kiko-zzz> I am inclined to using transitionToStatus because it makes it a lot clearer that the method can have side-effects
<kiko-zzz> and also because it increases greppability world-wide
<kiko-zzz> are you violently opposed to it?
<kiko-zzz> bradb?
<bradb> kiko-zzz: Not violently, just that it creates a lot more work, with little ROI IMHO.
<kiko-zzz> bradb, is it a /lot/ more work?
<bradb> quite a bit yeah, that's quite a lot of callsites to change
<kiko-zzz> really? I would have sworn at most 3
<kiko-zzz> you can probably find out by making status read-only and then running the suite overnight
<bradb> lots more than three, plus all the tests
<kiko-zzz> I think it's worth the effort if we are making it clearer /who/ sets status
<kiko-zzz> which is such an important change
<kiko-zzz> (I don't think that we should set the status from a lot more than 3 places, if you see what I mean)
<bradb> kiko-zzz: so, you're saying we'd have a method to set the status, but access it as a prop?
<kiko-zzz> bradb, yes.
<kiko-zzz> that's my idea, anyway
<bradb> that would break somewhat fewer things, i guess
<kiko-zzz> that's what I thought myself
<kiko-zzz> worth a try?
<bradb> sure, worth a try
<kiko-zzz> okay, cool. thanks for keeping the faith (and sorry for @#!@ taking so long)
<bradb> no worries :)
<kiko-zzz> I'm rolling out
<kiko-zzz> you guys take it easy but not TOO easy
<bradb> later dude
<kiko-zzz> (I have some cool JS fixes for sorting in my tree, yay)
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night!!
<raphink> hi there
<raphink> just got OOPS-102A10 if someone could look it up :)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/102A10
<raphink> just as I was registering a branch for a project
<jamesh> raphink: I'll be able to look it up in 5-10 minutes
<raphink> ok
<raphink> i'll probably be bedded then
<raphink> thanks for having a look though :)
<jamesh> raphink: the reports get collected from the app servers by a regular cron job, which is why I can't check immediately
<raphink|ZzzZ> ah ok :)
<raphink|ZzzZ> I'll try to remember that ;)
<raphink|ZzzZ> makes sense
<mpt_> Goooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
* mpt_ growls at the Internet connection
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Pause before running createdb to ensure that all connections to template database have had a chance to drop (r3460: Stuart Bishop)
<stub> Heh... this is the *third* time I've worked with a web designer who used OS X and the second time they have ripped of the OS X striped look ;)
<mpt__> stub, that wasn't my choice, and Mark has given me permission to change it back to Launchpad blue
<stub> :-)
<mpt> unless it was Mark you were referring to in the first place :-)
<stub> Isn't that Plone blue?
<stub> Oh... I remember now... 
<stub> Original was plone.css with the primary colour changed
<spiv> Interestingly, I see lots of jumping around in launchpad page rendering on staging, as the page renders the breadcrumbs first as a bulleted list, then applies the style to put them on one fancy line.
<mpt> no module named pytz, eh
<mpt> spiv, yes, that's the JavaScript applying style to the list after the page loads
<spiv> mpt: ick :(
<mpt> stub, chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/sqlos/ doesn't appear to contain a .bzr/ directory
<mpt> chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/sqlos/3.0/, rather
<mpt> crud
<mpt> <mpt> stub, chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/sqlos/3.0/ doesn't appear to contain a .bzr/ directory
<mpt> oh, he's gone
<spiv> mpt /home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/sourcecode/sqlos has one, though.
<spiv> mpt: Also, I think you want chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/sqlos/3.0/test
<spiv> lifeless: Did you see my mail about the buildbot merge?  Aside from the bzrtools test failure not being related to my changes that I can see, the bzr and bzrtools tests in a clean rocketfuel tree don't pass for me locally anyway.
<lifeless> spiv: meep
<lifeless> spiv: yes I saw
<lifeless> spiv: juggling time
<lifeless> that is, I have too few cycles for the days
<lifeless> spiv: remember how we were trying to get the sourcecode/make check to pass ?
<spiv> lifeless: Understood, I see how active you are on #bzr as the 0.8 deadline approaches.  Just wanted to be sure it was on your radar.
<lifeless> spiv: I think thats where you should focus.
<spiv> lifeless: Indeed.  This is part of that effort.
<lifeless> spiv: so lets do this. email me direct the tests that are failing and tracebacks, from the first thing failing in sourcecode when you do make check.
<lifeless> check your pythonpath etc are correct too when doing this.
<spiv> I've been double-checking those things :)
<lifeless> I will shoot back direct to you my intuition on each.
<spiv> Sounds good.  Thanks!
<lifeless> dont cc launchpad unless you feel a strong urge too, this is just a high latency irc session
<spiv> Ok.
<spiv> mpt: I think you want chinstrap:/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/sqlos/3.0/test
<mpt> spiv, thanks, I figured that out :-)
<mpt> however, I have another problem now
<mpt> after updating zope, sqlos, and launchpad, I get an error
<mpt> when I make schema
<mpt>     from pytz import utc
<mpt> ImportError: No module named pytz
<mpt> This happens in only one of my branches
<mpt> Should I pastebin the full error?
<spiv> mpt: yeah, that'd be good.
<spiv> mpt: Also, check that you have sourcecode/pytz, and a lib/pytz symlink.
<mpt> aha, the pytz symlink is broken
<mpt> it's pointing at ../sourcecode/zope/src/pytz
<mpt> so it should point at ../sourcecode/pytz
<spiv> Hmm, you should have ../sourcecode/zope/src/pytz
<spiv> Although I don't know why we have both.
<mpt> BTrees      docutils          tags           z3checkins  ZEO       zope
<mpt> buddydemo   persistent        ThreadedAsync  ZConfig     ZODB      zwiki
<mpt> bugtracker  RestrictedPython  transaction    zdaemon     zodbcode
<mpt> That's all that's in ../sourcecode/zope/src/
<spiv> There's a bunch of stuff missing... is your sourcecode/zope up to date in that tree?
* mpt updates it again to be sure
<mpt> yow, xchat-gnome needs a bit of design work
<mpt> ah, I think I forgot the "bzr revert" step last time :-)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=BjornT]  Makes every line editable in a bug's 'Affects' table, rather than just that of the current context. Removes the expanders (fixing bug 37299), as requested by Mark. (r3461: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> spiv, thanks, that's working -- should I report a bug that we have two copies of pytz?
<spiv> mpt: probably, although I think stub & lifeless are aware of it.
<stub> mpt: You can delete the one in sourcecode/pytz. But leaving it there won't do any harm.
<mpt> ok
<stub> mpt: The pytz symlink should point to sourcecode/zope/src/pytz btw.
<mpt> yes, it does, ta
<Keybuk> stupid question
<Keybuk> where does Launchpad's UI hide the changelog of a given upload?
<lifeless> changelogs are for ^W^W^W lets poke
<Keybuk> aha! found it
<Keybuk> it's helpfully in the portlet for the source package
<Keybuk> not the version you wanted
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> 1;1m    cleanup errors                                           [31;1m[ERROR] 
<lifeless> is that an error ?
<lifeless> I'm not sure what the 'no tracebacks' thing is about, can you clarify ?
<spiv> lifeless: Hmm, currently just a warning, but yes, I'll fix that.
<spiv> lifeless: The bzr failures.
<spiv> lifeless: e.g.
<spiv> bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.baz_import.add_dir                        FAIL    27ms
<spiv> bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.baz_import.add_file                       FAIL    22ms
<stub> pretty please turn off colour output in trial ;)
<spiv> Ok, so I know they're failing.  But I can't find a way to see tracebacks?
<lifeless> spiv: so, I was expecting you to trim the output, so I don't get confused.
<spiv> lifeless: RIght, I know -- but I was expecting to get tracebacks ;)
<lifeless> tracebacks should have happened there
<lifeless> what patch from the list are you talking about ?
<spiv> I should have explicitly mentioned that I gave the full log because it unexpectedly seems to be truncated.
<spiv> lifeless: "[REVIEW]  PRoposed fix (Re: post-test failures in bzr.dev)"
<lifeless> oh right, that.
<lifeless> that wont interfere with tracebacks
<spiv> lifeless: The branch there has a one-liner fix that seems to suppress the ugly logging tracebacks, but doesn't affect the presence or absence of the tracebacks I want to see :/
<lifeless> Makefile looks faulty
<lifeless> this is what check: should look ike:
<lifeless> check: ./bzr selftest $(tests) @echo "Running all tests with no locale." LC_CTYPE= LANG=C LC_ALL= ./bzr selftest $(tests)
<lifeless> meh
<lifeless> check:
<lifeless>         ./bzr selftest $(tests)
<lifeless>         @echo "Running all tests with no locale."
<lifeless>         LC_CTYPE= LANG=C LC_ALL= ./bzr selftest $(tests)
<spiv> lifeless: That's what it is in rocketfuel, but it gives no tracebacks.
<lifeless> ok. please use that when doing 'make check' still
<lifeless> now,
<lifeless> cd to the bzr dir
<spiv> Ok.  I added -v to give your intuition more to work with :)
<lifeless> (no pythonpath set)
<lifeless> ./bzr selftest test_two_branches
<lifeless> see what that does
<lifeless> I got confused, because there is no selftest target in Makefile
<spiv> bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.plugins.bzrtools.errors.NoPyBaz: PyBaz is not installed.
<lifeless> PYTHONPATH=../../lib ./bzr selftest test_two_branches
<spiv> (I don't have a system pybaz, just rocketfuel ones)
<spiv> Ah, now that looks more useful:
<spiv> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCsEJue.html
<spiv> i.e. it appears I don't have baz installed.
<spiv> Having tracebacks helps :)
<spiv> Or the wrong baz, perhaps...
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, it's now happy (if noisy) after installing bazaar.
<lifeless> did you have baz installed ?
<lifeless> isn't bazaar still listed as a launchpad-dep ?
<spiv> lifeless: Apparently not...
* spiv double-checks
<lifeless> how embarassing
<spiv> Nope.
<spiv> It suggests a python2.4-bazaar package that doesn't exist, though ;)
<spiv> Ok, down to two bzr failures, I'll poke a bit more and let you know if I need more help.
<spiv> I seem to be getting tracebacks now.
<lifeless> ok
<spiv> (the failures are test_sftp_server_modes and test_cscvs_conversion, the latter of which is what pqm rejects because of, so it appears I can reproduce now, hooray!)
<lifeless> I think it is a defect in pybaz
<lifeless> sweet
<lifeless> I'll ring you in a bit
<spiv> lifeless: Ok, and I see the exact same bzr failures in pristine rocketfuel tree, so the test_cscvs_conversion bug doesn't seem to be mine.
<lifeless> I suspect its a regression
<lifeless> possibly mangled a bunch of the bzr trees we've been making as a result. MEH.
<spiv> In cscvs?
<lifeless> anyhow, check bzrlib/commit.py and bzrlib/workingtree.py
<lifeless> the 'branch nick' stuff should be able to be turned off
<lifeless> thats what that test does
<lifeless> if it can't be, then the code to turn it off is in the history - check the log and reapply the patch
<spiv> Cool, thanks.  And if I fix this, I should fire off a merge to rocketfuel?
<lifeless> yes.
<mpt> spiv, got time to review a 9-line diff?
<spiv> mpt: Ok.
<mpt> spiv, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileut1hiP.html
<mpt> The important part is the added brackets :-)
<spiv> mpt: The "- </div>" looks suspicious.
<mpt> true, but it was unmatched
<mpt> I don't understand why it wasn't crashing before
<spiv> mpt: Looks fine.  r=spiv
<mpt> thanks
<spiv> mpt: Although,
<spiv> mpt: I really should insist on a test :)
<mpt> yeah, that's why I asked for a review, otherwise I would have trivial-ed it
<mpt> :-)
<mpt> There's no applicable sampledata to test
<mpt> I'm going to report a bug asking for such sampledata, is that reasonable?
<mpt> oh!
* mpt finds the missing <div>
<spiv> mpt: Well, if you promise to bug carlos or someone to make you that sampledata so you can add a page test ASAP, I'm ok with that.  Also, make up your mind on that div ;)
<mpt> yeah, I've put it back
<mpt> it was bad indenting
<mpt> but the page loaded fine without the </div>, which is spooky
<mpt> thanks for the review
<carlos> morning
<mpt> carlos!
<mpt> good morning
<carlos> mpt: hi, how's going?
<mpt> carlos, I'm supposed to pester you about bug 39252
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39252 in rosetta "Sampledata contains no templates related by source" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39252
<sivang> morning all
<carlos> mpt: In those cases, I add the potemplate creation to the test
* carlos waits for mpt to reconnect
<carlos> mpt: hi
<carlos> are you back? ;-)
<smurf> Is there a way to notify all members of a team?
<mpt> carlos, yes
<carlos> mpt: In those cases, I add the potemplate creation to the test
<mpt> smurf, Launchpad doesn't do mailing lists, if that's what you mean
<carlos> mpt: if it's a pagetest is more complicate andthus I think you could just add a new row to the potemplate table
<carlos> you don't need anything else
<smurf> mpt: but it does have a notification email address and says that if you leave that blank it'll mail every team member
<carlos> it will be an empty .pot file and will appear in your UI
<mpt> carlos, this bug wouldn't have been caught by a doctest
<carlos> just like /products/evolution/main/+pots/evolution-2.2-test
<mpt> it was bad logic in the template
<carlos> mpt: that's why I'm talking about adding a single row to the sample data
<mpt> smurf, well, "notify all members of a team" about what, exactly?
<carlos> mpt: anyway, you can create potemplates from pagetests too, but I guess it's more complicate to follow that test
<smurf> in this case it's the german translators team and there's a few web pages to do which we need people for
<carlos> smurf: we use it to notify about internal things on launchpad
<carlos> smurf: we don't have a way to use it to send news to all members
<smurf> is there any way to get the list of email addresses?
* smurf doesn't want to click 300+ times :-/
<mpt> Maybe we should show that on the team members page if you're an admin
<mpt> list the e-mail addresses along with the names
<mpt> hmm
<smurf> good idea
<smurf> in the meantime, can one of you do a quick SQL command for it, pretty please?
* mpt wonders how to view the "Complete your registration" page on localhost
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=spiv]  Fixes bug 38102 (Template page lists related templates, then tells me there are none) (r3462: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<carlos> mpt: is that the confirmation URL after creating a new account?
<mpt> carlos, yes, the one that asks you for your name and password and other details
<mpt> the process is tested in the foaf/00 test
<carlos> mpt: I guess the only way to mix doc tests with pagetests
<carlos> mpt: so you are able to inspect the mail queue and get the generated token
<carlos> if there is already a test, what do you need?
<mpt> I want to view the page myself!
<mpt> It's been at least a year since I last saw it :-)
<mpt> It probably needs tidying up
<mpt> and I want to fix bug 3273
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3273 in launchpad "Signup language" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3273
<mpt> "Email from bounces@canonical.com to foobarino@baz.com.br being redirected to root@localhost"
<mpt> then what...
<carlos> mpt: read the root mailbox
<carlos> in your local computer
<mpt> I guessed that much :-)
<mpt> ah, it's being redirected to mpt@localhost
<smurf> OK, displaying the email addresses is bug 39260
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39260 in launchpad "Extract team members' email addresses" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39260
<mdke> smurf, i think a mailing list for a translator team is good practice, however
<smurf> that's what I want to set up :-)
<mdke> jdub gives them out on the ubuntu mailman installation
<mdke> or we use freelists, for the italian team
<smurf> me that's not  problem, the problem is that I don't have a list of addresses for the existing team, and launchpad doesn't even displa email addresses when I click on the members individually
<mdke> how odd
<smurf> thus I'd *really* appreciate if somebody could extract the member emails from https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-de/, and mail them to me
<mdke> it does for me
<mdke> for example, https://launchpad.net/people/bugman has a preferred email address and a confirmed email address
<smurf> ?? I don't see them
<smurf> *grumble*
<mdke> bottom left
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/people/armin-ronacher has them too
<mdke> i see em for all the -de people I've clicked so far
<smurf> bah, I'm blind
<smurf> never mind... still a lot of clicks :-/
<mdke> yes
<mdke> make a mailing list, get everyone to sign up, set it as team contact address, I'd say
<stub> smurf: I  can generate that list for you. Do you just want email address, or DisplayName <emailaddress>  or something similar?
<smurf> stub: thanks! just the emails would be fine
<stub> smurf: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZrlxGg.html
<smurf> stub: I dono't have an account on chinstrap
<stub> ok. I'll email it.
<smurf> thx!
<BjornT> stub: what's the policy for bug fixes in our zope3 branch? bradb ran into http://www.zope.org/Collectors/Zope3-dev/448, and I have a patch that fixes it, but it's not good enough to go into the upstream svn.
<stub> BjornT: We don't have a policy yet. If I was to make one up on the spot, I would say that any patches that cannot also be applied simultaneously to upstream need an open bug report created detailing the particular commit so it can be reversed when we have a real patch available.
<stub> So land it and open a bug saying we need to fix this upstream.
<stub> I don't know if anyone has pqm access to land zope/3.2 patches - I suspect nobody atm.
<BjornT> stub: ok, can you do a quick review of the patch? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileNoconx.html
<stub> BjornT: looks fine. Why isn't this suitable for upstream btw? Does it only fix the case that is biting us atm?
<stub> I can land it now (bypassing pqm) if it is blocking anything
<stub> I would say if it improves the situation and doesn't break tests it could go in (?)
<BjornT> stub: well, i guess it would be suitable for upstream. what bothers me is that it's a hack to workaround another bug (_getFormValue() not returning a string), which requires more testing. but what i can do is to file a new bug about that issue and send this patch upstream, it does fix the bug.
<stub> Right. But fixing things properly might be difficult and require deprecations - changing the return type of _getFormValue() could cause nasty breakage.
<stub> (If indeed it *is* supposed to return a string rather than an object...)
<stub> (last time I looked docstrings and comments were all rather sparse leaving me to guess authors intentions)
<BjornT> yeah i know, that's why i didn't want to do that. the documentation indicates that it should return a string, but i would guess a lot of code depends on the actual object being returned... and we have a few XXXs questioning why we sometimes get a string and sometimes and object which should be related to this.
<ddaa> jamesh: ping
<seb128> hi
<seb128> carlos: around?
<carlos> seb128: hi, yes
<seb128> carlos: how could I add some admins to the ubuntu-l10n-fr team?
<carlos> seb128: edit them and set the admin flag 
<seb128> ah, right, thank you
<ddaa> carlos: don't you think that's a bit of reverse logic?
<carlos> ddaa: ?
<ddaa> looks like seb128 though of "adding an admin" as a team operation
<ddaa> and did not try to edit the "team membership"
<carlos> ddaa: well, you first have a member, and then, promote it as an admin...
<ddaa> well, the "team membership" concept itself is a bit obscure
<carlos> ddaa: It makes more sense that workflow that adding an admin directly....
<ddaa> carlos: adding a member is a team operation right?
<carlos> s/that/than/
<carlos> ddaa: yes
<ddaa> carlos: why would giving admin priv to a member be something else than a team operation?
<carlos> ddaa: I don't follow you
<ddaa> ATM it is a "team membership" operation, right?
<ddaa> i.e. operation on the association between a team and a person
<carlos> ddaa: you edit a person membership options inside that team and you can disable, promote to admin or add an expiration date... I think all those are the same kind of operations
<carlos> and activate/reactivate its membership (I forgot it)
<ddaa> I was suggeting that maybe, giving admin privs would be better moved up to the team level 
<ddaa> in terms of intuitiveness
<ddaa> carlos: do you often get the sort of question seb128 asked?
<carlos> I don't think it's more intituitive the way you suggest it...
<carlos> ddaa: no, first time I get it
<ddaa> disregard then
<ddaa> I tend to think that this sort of question is often a good hint that something is not as good as it could be, but there's always some noise in the signal.
<carlos> ddaa: anyway, I guess you should ask salgado as he's on charge of that part of launchpad, I suppose he gets more questions about team management than I do
<ddaa> I'd expect not, since people rather ask to the contact for the specific application they are interested in
<ddaa> or their local community contact
<carlos> ddaa: then, I got only one request since we started with Rosetta :-)
<carlos> it's not significative at all :-P
<mdke_> jordi, any idea where I can find an authoritative list of country codes for locales? Is gl_ES a valid locale?
<mdke_> (shouldn't it be es_GL?)
<BjornT> stub: could you pull upstream r66880 (trunk) or r66879 (3.2 branch) into our zope3 branch?
<stub> BjornT: Got a diff handy?
* mpt_ looks for the checkbox to mark a spec as private
<carlos> mdke_: why are you getting translations for gl_ES like locales?
<carlos> mdke_: it should be just 'gl'
<BjornT> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileIVQDmg.html
<carlos> mdke_: and create links to it if you need the country code for firefox
<stub> BjornT: Ta.
<carlos> mdke_: we got the initial list for Rosetta from /usr/share/i18n/SUPPORTED
<uws> mdke_: What about ISO?
<carlos> mdke_: but there are more than the ones there
<carlos> uws: I don't know about any ISO standard that defines which languages are spoken in which countries
<carlos> is there one?
<uws> hmmm
<uws> ISO 639 has only abbrev. I think
<uws> ISO 639 Language Codes (Obsolete)   :s
<uws> http://www.w3.org/International/  might be better, mdke_ 
<mdke_> carlos, someone sent it for me for the firefox start page.
<mdke_> uws, will look, thanks
<uws> mdke_: http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/langcodes.html  is what you're looking for
<carlos> mdke_: ask them to use a common language where possible, please
<uws> carlos: But most of the times there's no need to differentiate between 2 variants
<uws> ehm
<mdke_> fine
<uws> 2 locations of the same language
<uws> en_US and en_GB are an exception ;)
<carlos> uws: that's what I'm asking for ;-)
<uws> eg. nl_NL and nl_BE are just the same
<carlos> uws: http://www.loc.gov/standards/iso639-2/langcodes.html is not valid for what mdke_ asked or I misunderstood his request...
<carlos> uws: that's the list of locales, but you don't have the country information for those locales
<uws> I doubt there is one that might be called "Authorative"
<mdke_> carlos, for some reason, a lot of the firefox locales seem to have these two components
<mdke_> nb_NO, nl_NL, pa_IN, ro_RO, he_IL etc etc
<uws> That's just plain stupid in most cases
<carlos> uws: I don't think it exists either
<mdke_> even where there is no separate translation for the "mother" locale
<uws> Some countries don't have 1 locale, eg. Belgium is bilingual
<carlos> mdke_: that's broken on their side, that doesn't mean we should be broken too
<uws> same for canada (at least some parts)
<carlos> uws: ?
<mdke_> carlos, well, it does, because the firefox homepage translation can only be displayed if there is an existing firefox localisation
<carlos> uws: dude, I'm not talking about just 1 language per country, but for the list that says that ca_ES and es_ES is correct but fr_ES is incorrect
<mdke_> sounds to me like someone needs to file a pretty major bug on mozilla-firefox-locales-all
<uws> carlos: There is none I think
<carlos> mdke_: what I'm suggesting is to use the language code to store the translation and add links to workaround that bug on firefox if it behaves that way...
<carlos> so you have es.html and es_ES.html, es_MX.html, etc... as links to es.html
<mdke_> sure, i can do that
<mdke_> but es_MX uses won't see spanish, they'll see english
<mdke_> because there is no "es" localisation for firefox
<mdke_> only es_ES and es_AU
<mdke_> s/AU/AR
<carlos> mdke_: are you 100% sure?
<mdke_> no, but that is what I've been told
<carlos> I cannot believe that Mozilla is so broken!
<jordi> that's quite possible, yes
<jordi> hi
<mdke_> it might just be our way of doing locales, rather than upstream
<carlos> jordi: we should ask mark for a sprint to gettextize firefox :-P
<mdke_> I'm going to ask Ian/pitti
<carlos> mdke_: yes, please
<jordi> heh, that would be fun
<mdke_> who wants to be cc:ed to the mail?
<carlos> jordi: no, fun would be gettextize OpenOffice :-P
<carlos> mdke_: I want, please
<carlos> Is anyone using staging atm?
<carlos> I'm going to stop it to apply some changes and test some migration data
* carlos does the update
<mdke_> carlos, jordi, mailed
<carlos> mdke_: thanks
<jordi> mdke_: ok
<jordi> mdke_: a reply to your thread is still pending
<jordi> I want to share my (still new) experiences in the Catalan team
<mdke_> jordi, no problem. I'm thinking of trying to spec out some draft guidelines for teams based on people's views in that thread. It will be a long-term initiative, I feel
<mdke_> jordi, carlos, have either of you got dapper? if so, can you try Ian's example of running firefox in the es_MX locale?
<mdke_> Ian is saying that you should get the es_ES translation, I think
<carlos> mdke_: I will do that check later today
<carlos> mdke_: I cannot close...
<carlos> hmm I don't need to close my session for that :-P
<carlos> let me do the check now
<carlos> mdke_: it works
<carlos> es_MX uses the es_ES translation
<mdke_> right
<mdke_> it falls back to xy_XY, as Ian says
<mdke_> I wonder what happens if there is no xy_XY, but only an xy_YZ... like with portuguese
<mpt_> try en
<mpt_> en_NZ, rather
<mdke_> mpt_, i think the default fall back for everything will be en_US, so that might not help. I'll try and do some tests later on
<mdke_> I'll be interested to see if pt users get english or brazilian ;)
<mdke_> being as how there is no other pt locale for firefox, and all
<uws> mdke_: tsssssk. s/brazilian/portuguese/ :P
<uws> mdke_: Mexican people don't speak Mexican either, they speak Spanish ;)
<mdke_> there's rather more of a difference in the case of pt_BR, I think
<mdke_> but yeah, point taken
<carlos> mdke_: yeah, the Punjabi example is a good one to spot a bug in that procedure...
<mpt_> oh, bother
* mpt_ thought the meeting was in 5 minutes, but it's in 1445 minutes
<carlos> mpt_: :-P
<carlos> cprov: hey dude! how was your honeymoon?
<cprov> carlos: hi, very nice, as expected ;) how are you ?
<carlos> cprov: fine, thanks, preparing for a really long weekend :-D
<cprov> carlos: ohh man, this is not fair ;) We have only one day-off in BR. 
<carlos> cprov: usually, we have two, but they added an extra day due a lot of holidays being Sunday
<carlos> jamesh: hi, around?
<carlos> jamesh: what's the status of sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/bug-32610 ?
<uws> both fri and mon are days off in .nl
<carlos> I need to execute it on production ASAP
<uws> but I'll have tuesday off too
<cprov> carlos: spain is impressive !
<uws> so that I can stay to ireland for a while
<carlos> stub: I tested that branch on staging (still running, but seems it's behaving as expected, is there any chance to cherrypick it so we can execute the script and fix OO translations?
<carlos> cprov: don't you do the same in your country?
<carlos> we have a fixed number of holidays per year
<carlos> uws: :-D
<carlos> stub: It needs some DB security changes and thus, we cannot run it from a separated tree
<uws> Hmmm
<cprov> carlos: __unfortunatelly__ not :(
<uws> WHy does https://launchpad.net/ warns me that some parts of the page are loaded over an insecure connection?
<uws> If I refresh, it's "secure" again
<carlos> uws: I don't get that warning
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  fix "Other branches authored by" link (r3463: David Allouche)
<carlos> mpt_: bastard!!! you remove me from the top 5 launchpad contributors!!
<mpt_> carlos, what are you talking about, I've been in the top 5 for the past month at least
<mpt_> well, ok, since the sprint
<mpt_> so blame stub :-)
<carlos> mpt_: I was there too... and Mark, David and Seb... I'm confused... :-D
<mpt_> stub increased Malone's weighting and decreased Rosetta's, about halfway through the sprint
<mpt_> I don't remember you being on there since then
<carlos> mpt_: I explain it at the sprint already, my karma is not from translations!
<mpt_> no?
<carlos> well, I have some karma from translations
<carlos> but the big amount of karma I have comes from bugs and specs
<mpt> oh
<mpt> I'm sorry
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+karma
<carlos> Bug Management  	22295
<carlos> Translations in Rosetta 	9976
<carlos> Specification Tracking 	134562
<carlos> :-P
<mpt> only 3054 behind, that's nothing
<carlos> you win me on bug management
<carlos> Who said that karma is not about competition?
<carlos> :-)
<uws> https://launchpad.net/people/+teamlist
<uws> That page has a double title
<mpt> that'll be my fault
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> later
<mpt> reported bug 39295
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39295 in launchpad "+teamlist page has two headings" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39295
<cprov> mpt: ping
<kiko-zzz> ahoy
<kiko> hello hello inner circle elites
<mpt> cprov, pong, though I really should be asleep
<salgado> is staging down or just being updated?
<elmo> stub: ?
<stub> elmo: yo
<kiko> hey elmo duder
<elmo> stub: we good to kill the world?
<kiko> pull the plug
<stub> I  need to give some notice first ;)
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 mins for the regular code update and hardware maintenance. Estimated downtime will be 40mins. Scream now if this is a major problem.
* kiko screams DO IT
<ddaa> NO, you might break something!
<kiko> ddaa, have a moment for a review?
<stub> KiUpdate: Launchpad going down in 20 mins. Estimated downtime still 40 mins.
<zul> hi..i have 2 launchpad accounts and i want to merge them but the email address for one of them does not exist anymore how can i merge them?
<ddaa> kiko: sure
<uws> heh  http://www.bash.org/?400459
<ddaa> kiko: deep in reviews and merge blockers myself
<kiko> ddaa, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileqvQ4c8.html
<kiko> please do it NOW
<ddaa> well... you said please, I guess that means it's a polite request
<kiko> (Improvements to JS sorting: fix minor (and odd) regression in the JS sorting, bringing back upArrow.gif, and provide default-sort and default-revsort classes to indicate columns whose data comes prefilled from the database)
<ddaa> "column which is comes sorted"
<ddaa> one too many word
<ddaa> I do not actually understand what the comment means, BTW
<ddaa> what is "a columns which comes sorted by default", do you mean "they allow indicating the main sort colum of the table in the served HTML"?
<kiko> ddaa, the default sort column, the one in which your data comes presorted.
<ddaa> When I read that "default sort column" is the javascript side of the idea. I'd better have you write the comment saying that's the primary sorting column of the table in the served HTML.
<kiko> what does "primary" mean?
<kiko> I agree my wording sucks but I think your suggestion isn't any clearer
<ddaa> When I sort a table, I use a sort key which looks like (k1, k2, k3), to give a completely deterministic sort order. k1 is the primary sort key. 
<kiko> that's not what this does.
<ddaa> That is the key of the value whose corresponding column should come with the down arrow initially.
<kiko> this patch allows merely indicating what column your data is initially sorted by.
<ddaa> I see that.
<kiko> anyway, any comments on the code itself? I'll revise my comment
<ddaa> BTW,  I think that, in isolation, it's a flawed design. If the template gets out of sync with the sorting in the python code (very distant bits of code), we end up with a UI that lie.
<ddaa> I had this discussion with mpt initially when I introduced initial-sort
<cprov> mpt: just a question about usage of new CSS "informational message". will post a message in LP if necessary
<kiko> ddaa, there is no magical solution to this problem. this is cheap and is a step in that direction, at any rate.
<ddaa> kiko: that's why initial-sort does the sorting. The table should be served already sorted to prevent flickering, but if it does not, then the UI does not lie.
<ddaa> In my experience, when sorting does not affect the order of cells, there's no flickering.
<ddaa> kiko: it is cheap and dangerous step into the direction of a brittle UI that can lie.
<kiko> you are obviously overstating the issue
<kiko> we /already/ lie in /all/ templates that include tables but one
<ddaa> not in my tables
<ddaa> what is the problem you are trying to fix with that patch, that initial-sort does not solve?
<kiko> for a long table the JS-sorting time is noticeable
<kiko> and resorting data which is already sorted is not very useful
<ddaa> even when the table is already sorted?
<kiko> and it isn't very common that we change the sort order
<kiko> yes
<kiko> sort() in JS is not very smart
<kiko> it calls the sort closure many times
<ddaa> okay, point taken
<kiko> if the inconsistency is a problem I'll revert this and change the callsites to use initial-sort
<kiko> but I somehow doubt it will be
<ddaa> Did you talk with mpt about his plans for the sorting scheme he mentioned friday night?
<ddaa> I was quite tired so it did not really register, but I remember he said something that sounded interesting?
<kiko> I didn't
<kiko> I don't remember anything about this at all :)
<ddaa> you had left at that point
<ddaa> he did dislike the redundant sorting
<ddaa> but bought my argument about lying UI
<ddaa> back to code
<kiko> okay
<ddaa> is there a reason you use continue instead of break in the default-sort, default-revsort and initial-sort clauses?
<ddaa> it's only meaningful to have a single of those set
<kiko> you're absolutely right for the default classes
<kiko> not for initial-sort though
<ddaa> you should also put ts_resortTabl(lnk) in the initial-sort table
<kiko> done
<ddaa> with the right comparison operator: != -1
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevLo8pf.html
<ddaa> thanks
<kiko> how's it look?
* kiko thinks about a table-generator view 
<kiko> we should have one of those 
<ddaa> tricky to tell as you gave me two incremental patches, but if my short-term-memory does not fail me, it looks good.
<kiko> you give it some data column headings and sorting hints
<kiko> and it builds the table for you
<kiko> how's zat sound?
* kiko thinks it's the bomb
<kiko> thanks
<ddaa> kiko: please talk with mpt ASAP about what he had in mind for sorting
<kiko> ok
<ddaa> I'm not sure how you suggest would interact with things like Branch.sort_key (which is in the pipe for merging).
<kiko> you would not write any TAL for tables
<kiko> instead you'd use a special view
<kiko> that you provided data, columns and some sorting fu
<kiko> and it'd DTRT
<kiko> I think that's the future
<ddaa> Mh...
<ddaa> sounds like it could be a lot of views and subviews, for stuff you want to link, for things you want to colourise, etc.
<ddaa> or if not a lot of subviews, then it involves basically generating the HTML in python...
<kiko> you rarely want to colorize IME
<uws> kiko: yo
<kiko> and the link content would be tricky, you're right, but doable
<kiko> hey uws 
<uws> kiko: I've implemented quite the same in PHP
<uws> I call id GridRenderer
<uws> s/id/it/
<ddaa> kiko: the specs, bugs, and branch table have coloured columns
<kiko> I've done the same for PyGTK once in Kiwi
<kiko> coloured /columns/ ddaa?
<uws> and it's api is very loosely based on gtktree view ;P
<kiko> interesting
<uws> kiko: interested in a 2 line dscription of how it works/
<uws> ?
<kiko> I think it's definitely doable and would make things a lot less brittle. 
<kiko> uws, yes
<ddaa> kiko: yes, branch.lifecycle_status, bug.severity, bug.priority, spec.lifecycle_whatever
<uws> kiko: What I do is this:
<kiko> ddaa, oh, you mean CSS styling. that's easy to do.
<uws> kiko: I create an new GridRenderer instance, $gr for now
<ddaa> kiko: Then there's the rosetta translation progress tables. I'm also concerned that this might put too much logic in python. Page templates are much more agile.
<uws> kiko: Than I add some GridColumn instances:  $col = new GridColumn('some-string-id', 'Display Title');   $gr->add_column($col)
<kiko> uws, right.
<kiko> and then load data?
<uws> kiko: There's also some other properties for the columns, like "visible" and stuff, but those aren't handled in the contructor directly
<uws> kiko: Data is added with   add_row() calls
<kiko> you can modify the columns post-creation
<kiko> and do you have an add_rows() convenience method?
<uws> it accepts associative arrays/hashes
<uws> kiko: you have to match the 'some-string-id' with the hash you pass
<uws> kiko: So that you can reorder columns  $col->set('order', 0);  etc.
<kiko> right
<uws> kiko: The cell data can be either a string, pretty easy :)
<uws> kiko: It can be a (name, url) tuple to easily create linked cells
<uws> kiko: And you can pass any object providing a "render()" method
<kiko> cool
<ddaa> kiko: if your stuff gives me ajax batched bug tables, I'll take it anyday though.
<uws> kiko: The last one integrated quite nicely with my PHP code, so that I can delay db-queries en ofmratting stuff... it's not called if the column is invisible
<kiko> ddaa, it makes it possible to get ajax batched tables without modifying callsites
<ddaa> batched table sorting being limited to the current page is crazy
<kiko> yeah, it's unfortunate
<ddaa> unfortunate?
<ddaa> it's a brain-dead parrot!
<uws> kiko: It has some other minor features but itworks very nice to quicly render some tabular data
<kiko> stub, you okay with the cachedproperty in formToken?
<kiko> (sorry to reiterate but it's blocking an unshelve)
<stub> kiko: I've got that on my branch with other fixes for the popup problems. I need to write tests and get it reviewed.
<kiko> stub, okay, thanks.
<kiko> BjornT, drive-by for fixing a timeout?
<kiko> BjornT, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevOsuXT.html
<kiko> or salgado?
<BjornT> kiko: sure
<kiko> thanks
<kiko> very simple patch (adds batching to bugtracker-index)
<stub> Launchpad is back up
<kiko> I would like to understand why the JS keeps refreshing every time I reload
<ddaa> kiko: you mean the menu stuff at the top of the page?
<kiko> yes ddaa 
<kiko> BjornT, looks terrible? :)
<BjornT> kiko: looks good, but BugTrackerView nees 
<kiko> nees?
<BjornT> kiko: looks good, but BugTrackerView needs some PEP-8 love
<ddaa> lemme guess, because the page has a non-JS menu for browsers without JS, so it's initially displayed, and gets hidden by JS once the page is loaded, which causes the flickering.
<kiko> BjornT, spacing?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah. apart from that r=bjornt
<stub> Woah... menus are a bt funky until we shift-reload
<kiko> stub, yeah. I had noticed that in my local branch
<uws> Hmm
<uws> All LP pages parts of the page are insecure
<uws> I found out what's causing it
<uws> http://librarian.launchpad.net/1040803/ubuntu-logo-nl-small.png
<uws> that one is displayed in the left column
<kiko> on which page?
<uws> almost all
<uws> same thing before the upgrade, btw.
<uws> kiko: https://launchpad.net/people/uws/
<uws> for example
<uws> kiko: The box on the left
<uws> kiko: I'm not logged in atm, so you should see the same
<kiko> what browser?
<uws> epiphany 2.14
<uws> firefox 1.8 backend
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> I think this is a known bug
<uws> I've been a memeber of that team only since today
<kiko> it only happens when displaying a librarian-hosted image I think
<uws> Seveas: do you have the same problem?
<uws> kiko: (Seveas made me a member of that team, jfyi)
<Seveas> uws, ?
<stub> ddaa: I've just updated vostok. Is that your baby?
<ddaa> mh... it's a bit of a runaway kid ATM, but I can try to help.
<uws> Seveas: read up 10 lines :)
<ddaa> stub: how can I help?
<Seveas> I see nothing insecure
<uws> Seveas: Since you made me a member of the team, an http (not https) image is shown on my pages). it causes warnings that the page is not secure
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> not here, odd
<Seveas> do a shift-f5 (or ctrl-f5)
<stub> ddaa: Have a look to see if I did it correctly - first time ;)
<ddaa> stub: as good a time as any for me try and figure out what would be correct :)
<stub> ddaa: I updated the code in /srv/sm-ng/production/launchpad and restarted the twisted daemon using /etc/init.d/bzr-sftp
<Seveas> hmm, how do I request a merger of 2 lp accounts? Can't seem to find it...
<kiko> Seveas, /people
<uws> Seveas: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge/
<Seveas> urgh, how bad of me 
<Seveas> was looking at the lp wiki
<ddaa> stub: honestly, the sftp server is spiv's baby
<kiko> it's hidden
<uws> kiko: The problem is only on 1 browsr btw
<uws> other machineswork fine ;(
<stub> ddaa: Should I push the production branch anywhere for the importd servers? 
<Seveas> lol
<ddaa> stub: and the branch puller (however it's called now) is salgado's and lifeless baby ATM.
<Seveas> the account can't be merged that way
<Seveas> since the one to be merged has a nonexistant e-mailaddress
<ddaa> stub: please do not touch importd
* stub wonders where the branch puller lives
<Seveas> what to do in this case?
<ddaa> stub: branch puller lives on vostok
<stub> ddaa: I meant for you to do updates since I have a tree built
<stub> ddaa: Ahh... cronscript run as the supermirror user. Found it.
<ddaa> stub: would be nice if you could push the built tree somewhere on chinstrap where I can read it. So I can easily make the importd rollout if there's a need.
<ddaa> the baz2bzr script is not yet merged, due to review latency
<ddaa> so importd cannot run stock rocketfuel
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=ddaa Improvements to JS sorting: fix minor (and odd) regression in the JS sorting, bringing back upArrow.gif, and provide default-sort and default-revsort classes to indicate columns whose data comes prefilled from the database (r3464: kiko)
<kiko> yay
<stub> ddaa: ~stub/launchpad is the production tree
<carlos> kiko: hi, I will leave soon, if you need my help you should start now :-P
<carlos> stub: did you see my question about cherrypick my sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/bug-32610 branch?
<kiko> carlos, too early for me 
<carlos> kiko: if I'm not around, then send me an email and I will try to answer it tonight or tomorrow morning, ok?
<kiko> sure
<Kinnison> kiko: how does one navigate from the front page to /people/ ?
<carlos> stub: It's a script that we need to run on production, it's not needed at all for the web UI or any other cron script, the problem is that it needs some extra permissions in our DB, if there is a way to get those extra permissions without cherrypick the branch and we execute it in other tree that is removed after the execution, that would work
<kiko> Kinnison, using the JS menu.
<Kinnison> kiko: argh
<kiko> don't look at me
<kiko> I just work here
* Kinnison cries
<Kinnison> I thought the LP team had agreed on "JS to enhance, but never to provide the only way"
<kiko> you can do it in a weird roundabout way
<kiko> click on any person
<kiko> breadcrumb back
<kiko> 5c refund
<Kinnison> eww :-)
* Kinnison ruffles kiko
<kiko> I'm sorry too
<Kinnison> at least it's easy in w3m
<kiko> stub, see privmsg
<kiko> bradb, wake up.
<kiko> or BjornT if you can help
<bradb> kiko: I'm up
<kiko> bradb, ubuntu-security is being subscribed to all bugs.
<kiko> please test and fix
* kiko tries to revert setting contact
<kiko> done.
<kiko> bradb, see https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-security/+subscribedbugs
<bradb> strange. particularly because this is already tested.
<bradb> ("being tested" must be taken for granted by now)
<kiko> do you test the /absence/ of ubuntu-security?
<bradb> yeah
<kiko> odd.
<kiko> happening in production -- try a manual test in a local tree?
<bradb> while i test for the absence of a sec team, i might have missed a test with security_related=False.
* bradb does more looking
<jsgotangco> hey guys, nice bling in LP but somehow epiphany extends the whole menu on the width of the browser :)
<kiko> jsgotangco, shift-reload?
<jsgotangco> ahh that was quick
<OdyX> hey all. Have you changed something in bug's pages (or generally) ? Because as I could middle-click on a list of bugs and have the tabs coming in background... Now, after short time, they "plop". That's maybe Konqueror's bug, but your pages request some type of attention
<OdyX> ?
<kiko> OdyX, it worksforme, but a) I use firefox b) no idea what "plop" means :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=BjornT Fix timeout in bugtracker listing: we take too long in TAL, so add batching (r3465: kiko)
<kiko> yayzers
<OdyX> kiko: a) this is no argument b) like the tab is in background and comes foreground
<kiko> OdyX, sounds like a browser bug :)
<OdyX> kiko: OK. I will check that with Kubuntu-team. Thanks
<kiko> we may be able to adjust the JS to avoid the bug, but I'll rely on you to give us a hint
<salgado> hmmm. just tried running a pagetest story with "./test.py -f lib pagetests.foaf" and got 
<salgado> Total: 0 tests, 0 failures, 0 errors
<kiko> salgado, does the dot syntax work?
<salgado> (this was working yesterday, before I merged the zope3.2)
* kiko never managed to use it
<kiko> hmmmm
<kiko> somebody wrote to the list talking about something about tests
<carlos> salgado: I had the same problem, I think removing the lib would work
<salgado> this was in my bash_history, and it was working yesterday
<carlos> I tried it with a standalone test
<carlos> ./test.py -vvv --test=xx-foo works
<stub> salgado: staging won't be very useful until carlos' script has finished. The server is going really slow
<carlos> with 'lib' I have the same problem you have
<salgado> carlos, but that's to run a single test
<carlos> stub: will that be a problem on production?
<stub> carlos: Don't know - have I seen the script?
<salgado> I tried removing the 'lib' part and it still doesn't work
<salgado> stub, any idea why running a story of pagetests is not working anymore?
<carlos> stub: don't think so, but I'm using the approach we talked about, doing a commit every 5000 entries are handled
<carlos> stub: it's on pending review, let me show you the diff
<ddaa> here's the trick
<stub> salgado: It does work but I think the command line syntax has changed. Try ./test.py -vv --test=foaf
<ddaa> ./test.py -vv canonical pagetests.story
<ddaa> first arg is now a module
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/carlos/launchpad/bug-32610/full-diff
<stub> carlos: I'll go over it tomorrow
<carlos> stub: would be possible to execute it on production tomorrow?
<carlos> stub: if I confirm that all went ok on staging and you approve it
<salgado> ah, thanks ddaa. I'll update the faq
<stub> ok
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/people/+peoplelist
<ddaa> 1                  50         of         347779 results
<ddaa> is that _really_ useful?
<carlos> stub: I will not be around tomorrow and we should fix oo asap
<stub> ddaa: Only to a search engine
<carlos> stub: it requires permission changes in our database to give permissions to the new user I use to connect to the database
<bradb> kiko: I have a patch coming up in a minute...
<kiko> bradb, good man
<ddaa> got to be a very persistent one to traverse "Next" 6955 times...
<kiko> ddaa, need strong fingers.
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKFfuaD.html
<kiko> bradb, DOH.
<kiko> r=kiko
<bradb> thanks
<salgado> :q
<kiko> bradb, that's such an obvious mistake.. what reviewer let that past?
<OdyX> Hey guys: little error on main page: http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=https%3A%2F%2Flaunchpad.net%2F
<bradb> kiko: jamesh, but the main crime was that I didn't write a test for non-sec bugs. that would have precluded any implementation brainfarts.
* kiko throttles jamesh 
* bradb hands off to pqm, gets back to wrestling GeneralFormView
<kiko> OdyX, fixed in my branch, thanks for pointing out.
<bradb> stub: what are the odds of you still being around today for pqm #3 to hit rf? it's majorly cherrypick worthy.
* bradb drags and drops #1 and #2 beneath his branch
<stub> bradb: zero
<bradb> ok, i'll mail you when it lands
<stub> ok
<kiko> bradb, we can just wait a week before rolling contacts out as well.. 
<bradb> kiko: You mean wait a week until setting the sec contact again?
<kiko> yeah
<bradb> sure, i don't mind. your call.
<bradb> it might be better to fix it though, for anyone else using this functionality and going "wah?!"
<kiko> yeah, it's high-visibility
<kiko> so stub 
<kiko> or bradb 
<kiko> who was it that implemented targetname caching for bugs?
<bradb> me and salgado 
<kiko> hmmm
<bradb> mostly salgado though
<kiko> I need a fix like that for the POTemplate displayname
<kiko> salgado, is it difficult to do?
<salgado> kiko, I don't quite remember, but I think we spent quite some time discussing what would be the best way to implement. the implementation itself wasn't dificult, though
<kiko> mmmm ok.
<kiko> carlos, the progress on imports is very slow.. what's the catch?
* kiko kicks +translations
<kiko> @#!@$!@#!
<kiko> frigging posubmission
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Permissions needed by bugnotification script (r3466: Stuart Bishop)
<kiko> jordi, are you around?
<kiko> so are there any rosetta users available?
<kiko> or anyone with an opinion on the +translations apge
<bradb> kiko: phone call re: subscriptions in ~3 hours, right?
<kiko> right
<kiko> BjornT, note updated bug priorities
<OdyX> kiko: submitted as bug 39312
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in kdebase konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
* bradb & # lunch
<kiko> bradb, what is the bug which talks about sorting out the subscriptions portlet?
<doko> oops, launchpad did learn from plone?
<doko> unreadable font sizes 
<dilys> Merge to dev/launchpad/sourcecode/bzrtools/: [trivial]  baz-import properly test for empty branch nick (r214: David Allouche)
<ddaa> bug 39318
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39318 in launchpad "launchpad suffers from the plone desease -- unreadable font sizes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39318
<kiko> ddaa, complain to sabdfl
<ddaa> kiko: I'm not complaining
<kiko> me neither
<ddaa> I'm just reporting that a user is complaining
<ddaa> the user filed the bug
<ddaa> I noticed that sabdfl is sometimes more receptive to use complaints than to contrary advice from the developers.
<ddaa> * user complaints
<zorglub> huh, rosetta apparently dropped about ~200 translated strings
<doko> carlos: any estimate when I can upload OOo?
<seb128> zorglub: for what package?
<zorglub> vlc, french translation
<zorglub> well, actually, I don't know, I don't find some untranslated strings I had translated
<zorglub> but the untranslated counter is now > 900, while it was 700 something
<seb128> hum?
<seb128> do you translate a distro package?
<zorglub> no, upstream
<zorglub> well, actually, it more looks like the previous version had "forgotten" some strings
<zorglub> and that the current version is correct
<kiko> doko, pending stub running a migration script it appears
<seb128> carlos: ping?
* bradb returns
<bradb> kiko-fud: bug 2245 seems to be about the closest
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2245 in malone "No list of interesting (to me) bugs" [Normal,Needs info]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2245
<SteveA> hey guys.  how's it going?
<kiko-fud> mmmm k
<kiko-fud> SteveA!
<carlos> doko: I executed the deletion script on staging, it's still running
<carlos> doko: stub is going to look at it tomorrow
<doko> carlos: thanks
<carlos> doko: but the deletion script is a bit slow (6 hours already running....)
<carlos> seb128: pong
<carlos> doko: I guess later tomorrow if stub approves its execution on production
<seb128> carlos: cf what zorglub was asking
<carlos> zorglub: we imported recently a new .pot file, would be possible that they changed a lot of strings?
<zorglub> I uploaded the pot file ~ 10-15 days ago
<zorglub> but something changed since yesterday
<zorglub> I uploaded yesterday a swedish po file
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  fix a silly security teams bug that would cause sec teams to get subscribed to even non-sec bugs. (r3467: Brad Bollenbach)
<zorglub> but as I said, the current situation looks more "normal"
<bradb> kiko: should i email stub for a cherrypick then?
<kiko> bradb, yeah.
<carlos> zorglub: I think I approved the .pot file this week... we had a problem with it
<zorglub> ok, must be it then
<zorglub> thanks
<carlos> zorglub: I need to leave now, but I could take a look for the amount of obsolete translations that the French translation has
<carlos> later tonight
<carlos> if you say that you have today more than 100 entries less than before, we should have that amount of entries set as obsolete
<bradb> kiko: email sent
* carlos -> out
<kiko> good man bradb 
<doko>  please could somebody make the following cupsys package versions available: 1.1.99.b1.r4929-0ubuntu6 1.1.99.b1.r4929-0ubuntu5 (.dsc and .diff.gz)
<kiko> doko?
<BjornT> kiko: can you take a look at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedJHjUo.html? would that be enough tests for the previous send-bug-notifications failure? it doesn't add any tests, instead some tests are run as the bugnotification db user.
<kiko> BjornT, I am unqualified to answer that question :-( 
<doko> kiko: where does launchpad keep these uploads, when they are replaced by a newer version?
<kiko> doko, they are kept in the archive
<kiko> (until they are removed and reaped)
<doko> kiko: how can I access them?
<kiko> doko, well, let's see.
<kiko> first I visit launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys
<kiko> then I middle-click on the versions ubuntu6 and 5 in the list
<kiko> then I reach a dead end. mmmm.
<matsubara> bradb: ping
<BjornT> kiko: well, maybe the question was unclear. the patch works, i was asking for a review. what i did was to change bugmail-header.txt to be run as the bugnotification user, since that was the part that didn't have enough permissions.
<doko> kiko: :-)
<bradb> matsubara: pong
<kiko> doko, this is ridiculous!
<matsubara> hi bradb, there's a bugtask-macros-buglisting.pt that's not being used. Should I remove it?
<salgado> carlos, did your script finish running on staging already?
<kiko> matsubara, nooooo snif
<bradb> haha
<bradb> matsubara: maybe not quite yet. :P
<matsubara> bradb: ok then. thanks.
<kiko> one sunny day bradb said he would make that view optional
* kiko whimpers
<kiko> doko, it's a bug, and one which DISTRESSES ME
<doko> kiko, ok, filing one
<bradb> kiko: heh
<kiko> I can fix it today but meanwhile have you tried looking in the archive itself doko?
<doko> kiko: just the latest version
<kiko> doko, terrible. ok.
<doko>  Bug #39325
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39325 in launchpad "uploaded source packages (older ones) not available from the launchpad pages" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39325
<kiko> doko, actually, /no/ source packages are downloadable from the launchpad pages :-P
<bradb> kiko: do you have time to review a patch for bug 36866 in a few minutes?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> bradb, phone call in 45m?
<bradb> yep
<kiko> mdz, ping?
<mdz> pong
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> mdz, I was going to say we had a phone call but.. can we use the conferencing system?
<mdz> kiko: we did?
<mdz> kiko: yes, we can, but I don't think I have the magic numbers
<mdz> I can conference 2 parties + me from here though
<sabdfl> you want me in? i'm about to talk with intel
<mdz> kiko: what's this about?
<kiko> mdz, bug subscriptions
<sabdfl> ok, i have a call in 5, do you want me to call mdz till then?
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7Sshbc.html
<kiko> sabdfl, our call is scheduled in 35m
<sabdfl> ok, i should be done by then
<bradb> kiko: is there a wiki page somewhere on the conf call system? it's been forever since i used it.
* bradb couldn't find it on w.c.c non plus
<kiko> sabdfl, mdz: can we use the regular magic numbers?
<mdz> kiko: we need an additional bit of information in order to create a new conference, which I don't think I have. do you?
<kiko> I don't -- I just have the regular passcodes
<mdz> you can try it, but I think one person needs to play 'host' and have an additional passcode
<kiko> really? I thought it was just use the number bingo. I'll try.
<sabdfl> try now
<sabdfl> its open
<sabdfl> kiko, md: ^
<sabdfl> mdz
<mdz> ok
<niemeyer> Hey folks
<niemeyer> kiko: I've just figured out that postgres doesn't auto-increment an autoseq field when you insert some preset data in a row. Have this ever bitten you?
<niemeyer> Has
<kiko> not me
<salgado> hmmm. are there logs for jamesh's pending-reviews page?
<salgado> my shipit-for-dapper's diff is showing up there with only 3 lines. but that's clearly wrong
<sabdfl> hiya
<sabdfl> i'll call in from home in 5, ok, mdz, kiko?
<mdz> sabdfl: ok
<kiko> ok
<sabdfl> ping you when i'm set
<mdz> steve and I need to get lunch in <1hr or so though
<kiko> it should be quick
<mdz> he looks hungry
<mdz> I'm afraid he might eat me
<bradb> kiko: ok, should i wait to dial in then?
<kiko> yeah.
<bradb> ok
<BjornT> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/salgado/launchpad/shipit-for-dapper/merge
<kiko> bradb, I'd see if BjornT could review that patch, it's a bit out of my area
<bradb> BjornT: do you have time for a small review?
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i should have some time for it soon.
<salgado> BjornT, heh. I totally forgot the merge link. maybe it's because I've seen it so many times but never actually used it
<salgado> BjornT, anyway, thanks. :)
<bradb> BjornT: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7Sshbc.html. fixes bug 36866.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36866 in malone "Searching for bugs after selecting a certain status from the Right-Hand-Menu resets the search" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36866
<bradb> hah, nice title added by utilities/paste!
<bradb> BitchX style hateful defaults
<kiko> bradb, I added that :)
<bradb> heh
<kiko> mdz, bradb?
<bradb> time to call?
<kiko> where's mark?
* bradb shrugs
<kiko> in case you didn't think of showing up!
<kiko> sabdf1, sabdf1, sabdf1!
<sabdf1> mdz, kiko: all set in the conference
<kiko> whee
<BjornT> bradb: hmm, your patch will conflict with matsubara's patch that has been approved for merging. it's probably best to review your patch after you've resolved the conflicts.
<bradb> ok
* bradb conf calls
<carlos> salgado: no, it's still running
<carlos> but it should finish soon
<mitsuhiko> strange design today :)
<mitsuhiko> moin btw
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: r=stub for most Make batch size configurable via launchpad.conf. Update default batch sizes. Piggyback validation fix for main template while I'm here. (r3468: kiko)
<kiko> y a y
<jblack> Hi guys.
<jblack> Anybody know offhand what the location for import bzr branchs are? Its not listed in SupermirrorFilesystemHierarchy
<bradb> gotta run, later all
<ddaa> jblack: I may actually help, but I do not understand what you are asking.
<jblack> The drupal signup branch is imported.
<ddaa> no, it's not
<ddaa> it passed autotest
<jblack> Ohh.
<jblack> Where will it get exposed when is?
<ddaa> in the drupal branches page, on the productseries page, on the vcs-imports branches page
<jblack> (I got tricked because the page says "Date Last Sync finished". I see now that the status is Auto Tested)
<jblack> Ok.
<ddaa> phone
<jblack> Thank you
* carlos -> dinner (night)
<ddaa> jblack: you do not want to setup a project?
<ddaa> better to decide before I put the import into production
<ddaa> otherwise they will break after you put the products in a project
<ddaa> jblack: also maybe get in touch with the guy that set up the "drupal-il" project and drupal-tr product...
<ddaa> *sigh*
<jblack> reading
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Template-only fix for bug #39325: uploaded source packages (older ones) not available from the launchpad pages. Add download information to distributionsourcepackagerelease page, which can be accessed through some smart navigation; also rearrange information and improve text slightly (r3469: kiko)
<jblack> ddaa: Why do you think I don't want to setup a drupal project?
<ddaa> because that's what I would do, to group all the related drupal products
#launchpad 2006-04-18
<sabdfl> has anyone else seen test failures doubled up with make check>
<sabdfl> ?
<kiko> sabdfl, not me
<kiko> sabdfl, what I have seen are librarian failures
<kiko> but they don't occur reliably
<sabdfl> i see the same set of failures, twice
<sabdfl> am refueling now to see if that's fixed
<kiko> odd.
<sabdfl> it was almost as if the test suite was being run twice
<sabdfl> kiko: we should figure out a way to produce an RF repo that has been beaten up to represent three years of dev
<sabdfl> i.t.o. commits, branches etc
<sabdfl> and see what the performance is like
<sabdfl> i fear a baz-like implosion once we cross certain mem thresholds 
<kiko> you mean making random commits?
<sabdfl> something like that
<sabdfl> simulate 20 developers over a few years
<sabdfl> merge is definitely slowin
<kiko> make that an mpool problem :-)
<sabdfl> sure, i do think they are working on it, knits are supposed to solve a lot of that
<sabdfl> hi lifeless
<lifeless> morning sabdfl
<kiko> yawn
<kiko> okay, rolling my bones home
<sabdfl> how's life in oz?
<sabdfl> night kiko, and thanks
<kiko> night, thanks to you
<kiko> I'm very tired today. wonder why
<sabdfl> am working on those tests, hope to submit before crashing
<sabdfl> :-)
<mdz> I would like to be a bug contact for a product
<mdz> but it looks like there can only be one?
<kiko> that is true, you'd need to use a team.
<lifeless> pretty good. This is the best time of year here - the HEAT is gone, but the chill hasn't set in.
<sabdfl> that's what i was saying about the bug subscription model being unsatisfactory right now
<sabdfl> think of it as a more general bug subscription framework
<kiko> it's simple but does 90% of the job :)
<sabdfl> then also think that we want subscriptions for other "facets" too
<sabdfl> like - subscribe me to info about bounties on a product
<mdz> kiko: it should work like packages
<mdz> where anyone can register themselves as a contact
<sabdfl> agreed
<kiko> I am wary of creating a massive system for managing subscriptions to anything
<sabdfl> the current approach does have the nice "this is the person responsible for foo" angle
<sabdfl> which we should preserve
<mdz> speaking of which, I inadvertently prevented some bugs from going to Launchpad Developers because of this
<kiko> but sure, we could offer N-1 mapping of subscriptions.
<mdz> there was no bug contact set, and I didn't realize that the registrant was copied if there was no contact
<sabdfl> but we will definitely need a more general subscription framework
<sabdfl> mdz: the idea is that someone who is flying solo should not have to go and set themselves as the foo-role everywhere
<sabdfl> it should jsut work
<kiko> yeah
<sabdfl> but they can delegate responsibility just by putting someone else's name in the slot
<kiko> maybe we could make that clearer in the UI
<sabdfl> lifeless: any reason a merge should have blown out to 25 mins for me?
<lifeless> sabdfl: what phase is it on ?
<sabdfl> 0/5
<lifeless> check ~/.bzr.log
<lifeless> its probably got a message there saying either garbage inventories or incorrect history
<sabdfl> bunch of ghosts, no current activity
<sabdfl> found ghost Arch-1:brad.bollenbach@canonical.com%launchpad--devel--0--patch-271
<sabdfl> Garbage inventory {mark@canonical.com-20060411224150-f0388fd5dbf64c95} found.
<lifeless> right
<sabdfl> ?
<lifeless> its triggered a reconcile
<lifeless> on weaves thats very very slow
<sabdfl> of the order of... hours?
<lifeless> yes
<sabdfl> should i go to sleep?
<lifeless> you can defer it
<lifeless> hit ctrlC
<lifeless> do the merge again
<lifeless> keep working
<raphink> hi there
<lifeless> but it will need to happen at some point. so when you are ready to sleep, just type in 'bzr reconcile' and walk away.
<sabdfl> if i do the merge again, won't it just trigger the reconcile?
<lifeless> only if there is more data in the source branch
<raphink> I have translated the ubuntu packaging guide into french this week, but it was modified since. Is it possible to import the translations I did previously since the changes are minimal ?
<lifeless> if you already have all the data, the code path to check is not triggered.
<sabdfl> lifeless: that's too much for my brain i am just going to crash and deal in the morning
<sabdfl> with knits... ?
<mdke_> raphink, it is done automatically. Are you saying it has gone back to 0?
<lifeless> sabdfl: ok. Let it run then, it will be ready for you when you get up
<raphink> mdke: many strings are erased yes
<lifeless> sabdfl: with knits it happens much more rarely, but is still slower than I'd like
<raphink> I had translated much more than what is left
<mdke> raphink, show me, please
<lifeless> (with weaves, -normal operation- can cause it)
<raphink> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/packagingguide/fr/+translate?offset=10&show=untranslated
<raphink> all the things that show here were translated
<raphink> and only few changes have been made to them
<mdke> raphink, you had translated it 100%?
<sabdfl> night all
<raphink> not 100% mdke
<lifeless> gnight, sleep well
<raphink> but much more than what is left
<mdke> raphink, how much?
<raphink> night sabdfl
<raphink> mdke: I'd say I had about 500 strings left
<raphink> instead of 530
<raphink> or so
<mdke> raphink, ah. PHEW. 30 strings could easily have changed in the update
<raphink> sure, but they're huge strings
<raphink> it's not a program, it's doc
<raphink> and strings are often entire paragraphs
<raphink> so 30 strings is a lot of work to translate
<mdke> yes. If part of a long string changes, I'm afraid there is nothing we can do about that
<raphink> ah ...
<mdke> the whole string has to be retranslated
<raphink> the previous translation can't be taken back
<raphink> so I can modify it
<raphink> there's not even a place where I can get it to copy and paste?
<mdke> the previous translation is somewhere in rosetta yeah, but I don't think there is a way for you to download it
<raphink> hmpf
<mdke> sorry about that
<raphink> that is very bad news
<raphink> I really want to get this guide translated 
<raphink> and I've got other things to focus on
<raphink> :s
<mdke> I hope it doesn't put you off. If you email the mailing list, maybe the rosetta developers can dig around for you.
<raphink> that'll be fine
<mdke> sorry about that
<raphink> np
<mdke> I'm afraid that guide was rushed through quite late, hence the changes
<raphink> yes I know
<raphink> I'm part of the contributors
<raphink> and latest contributors actually ;)
<raphink> I believe it's even my fault if I have to retranslate everything, cause I reported some errors
<raphink> but I didn't think I would have to rewrite everything
<raphink> hence my deception
<raphink> but I'll deal with it ;)
<mdke_> grr
<raphink> connexion issue ?
<mdke_> yeah
<mdke> yes I know
<mdke> :p
<mdke_> whoa
<raphink> lol
<mdke_> that's crazy shit
<mdke_> anyhow, sorry about those problems you've had
<mdke_> thanks for translating that guide
<raphink> oh well I'd feel bad helping to write a guide and not translating it in my own language
<raphink> ;)
<Seveas> damn kiko is asleep
<Seveas> he completely broke my launchpad account and I'm locked out now 
<Seveas> any other launcpad admin around? I can't even send bugmail
<Seveas> argh
<Seveas> I won't get bugmail either
<Seveas> this is pretty serious
<Seveas> lifeless, you still here?
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> whats up ?
<Seveas> kiko destroyed my account
<Seveas> he merged dennis into dennis-mirage, should have been done the other way around
<Seveas> he tried to correct it
<Seveas> but my mailaddresses and karma are missing
<Seveas> and this I can't login
<Seveas> s/this/thus/
<lifeless> so you want to be dennis-mirage ?
<Seveas> and my karma was nice and high and is now 0 :'(
<Seveas> no, I want to be dennis
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/dennis
<Seveas> and it is dennis now, but the account misses karma and mailaddresses
<Seveas> the former is not too serious, but the latter makes it impossible for me to use lp
<lifeless> that should not have happened
<lifeless> merging is symmetrical
<Seveas> well, it did happen
<Seveas> look at /people/dennis
<lifeless> can you paste a log of your discussion with kiko ?
<Seveas> no karma, no mailaddresses
<Seveas> was via mail
<lifeless> yes, I see it. I need information
<Seveas> sec
<lifeless> otherwise I'll just make it worse
<lifeless> cc to stub too please
<lifeless> I may bounce this to him, as he wrote the merge magic in the first place
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12134
<Seveas> can't you at least add my e-mailaddress again (with password) so I can at least use launchpad?
<lifeless> Seveas: I'm going to see what I can see. But its not like edit /etc/passwd, its much more complex.
<lifeless> email addresses are in a separate table from password
<lifeless> passwords are restricted access
<lifeless> I realise the impact this is having on you
<Seveas> people should not go to sleep after messing with accounts ;)
<Seveas> urgh - can't even use the wiki of course :/
<Seveas> I should just go to sleep too and hope it's resolved by the time I wake up 
<mdke_> probably not a bad idea
<ddaa> lifeless: help!
<ddaa> Trying to merge baz2bzr, and I get this failure (multiple times)
<ddaa> ValueError: time data did not match format:  data=2006-02-21 17:21:18 CET  fmt=%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S %Z
<ddaa> obviously, it _does_ match
<ddaa> and I cannot reproduce it locally
<ddaa> can forward you the pqm message if you think that would help
<lifeless> weird
<lifeless> the whole message wont help much. But a traceback might
<lifeless> what are you merging in ?
<lifeless> spiv has a patch in that area too
<ddaa> david/launchpad/baz2bzr
<ddaa> I also merged the bzrtools bugfix that blocked spiv
<lifeless> was bzrtools broken ?
<lifeless> details, gimme details.
<ddaa> the test case tested for the presence of 'nick': 'rd'
<ddaa> 'branch-nick': 'rd', I mean
<lifeless> absence surely ?
<ddaa> tested for presence
<ddaa> that was the bug
<lifeless> !
<ddaa> so, fixed that, and the merge went in
<lifeless> who wouldda thought
<ddaa> apparently, I was the last one to touch this line
* spiv wakes up
<ddaa> back then when I adjusted the logs produced by baz-import...
<spiv> lifeless: current bzr.dev and bzrtools did fix my problem too, although I haven't checked if it woud break anything in launchpad yet.  The rest of sourcecode/ seemed happy enough with it.
<ddaa> lifeless: so I guess it must have gone through review unnoticed :)
<ddaa> lifeless: I'll forward you chosen pieces from the pqm message
<lifeless> ddaa: pastebin
<lifeless> I'd like spiv to look at it too
<lifeless> score
<lifeless> samba-the-segfaulting-daemon. 
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVrQJzd.html
<ddaa> stripped all the boring stuff at the beginning
* ddaa goes back at trying to demystify a broken bazaar-ui pagetest
<spiv> ddaa: "strptime('2006-02-21 17:21:18 CET', '%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S %Z')" fails on my local python too, fwiw
<ddaa> spiv: fails with the same error?
<spiv> ddaa: Yep.  Try it yourself: python -c "from time import strptime; strptime('2006-02-21 17:21:18 CET', '%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S %Z')"
<ddaa> spiv: worksforme
<ddaa> Python 2.4.3
<spiv> ddaa: Interesting.  It doesn't for me, dapper's python 2.4.3... it may be a locale issue?
<spiv> If I s/CET/EST/, it works.
<ddaa> blah
<ddaa> dapper python here too
<ddaa> infrastructure problem
<lifeless> pqm is not running dapper yet FWIW
<spiv> >>> _strptime._TimeRE_cache.locale_time.timezone
<spiv> (frozenset(['utc', 'est', 'gmt'] ), frozenset(['est'] ))
<spiv> python's strptime only knows about utc, gmt and your current timezone by default, it seems.
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> okay, it blows because that test is running with a bzr branch extracted from a tarball, that I created on my local system
<ddaa> spiv: congrats
<ddaa> that's still a bug in bzr
<lifeless> ddaa: whats the branch ?
<ddaa> david/launchpad/baz
<ddaa> david/launchpad/baz2bzr
<lifeless> ddaa: dude, no. META
<lifeless> ddaa: I want to know what you are testing there that requires a tarball.
<lifeless> tarballs are IMO a really bad way to manage fixtures
<spiv> Yep, that's the issue, if I set TZ=Europe/Paris it knows about CET.
<lifeless> spiv: wow, nice regression
<ddaa> lifeless: that's simple, I'm happy with it, and the branch scanner should be able to deal with 0.7 branches for a while.
<ddaa> besides, it exposes some fun bzr bugs.
<lifeless> ddaa: meh. Could you -please- answer the question ?
<ddaa> I think I did.
<ddaa> The branch has nothing special.
<lifeless> I want to know what you are testing there that requires a tarball.
<spiv> ddaa: In fact, the documentation for time.strptime explicitly says "Support for the %Z directive is based on the values contained in tzname and whether daylight is true. Because of this, it is platform-specific except for recognizing UTC and GMT which are always known (and are considered to be non-daylight savings timezones)."  I should have checked there first...
<ddaa> I think I answered. What I am testing is baz2bzr
<ddaa> and nothing _requires_ a tarball, except it's simple, good enough, and it should work
<lifeless> ddaa: I get the feeling you are being deliberately opaque here.
<ddaa> s/baz2bzr/baz-import/
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> I'm not opaque
<lifeless> and its not simple. It has the following deficiencies at minimum.
<ddaa> I'm tired and confused.
<lifeless> its hard to see what the fixture represents - 
<lifeless> you need to unpack a tarball, play with the data, /understand/ why its the way it is.
<lifeless> its hard to modify by two people at once - 
<ddaa> and TBH quite pissed after spending all the day doing review fixes and trying to stuff down PQM's throat
<lifeless> you need to merge the contents of the tarball.
<lifeless> let me put it another way then.
<lifeless> GO TO SLEEP.
<lifeless> this is an important discussion, and not one that carrying on while you are tired and grumpy will be conducive too
<lisi> hello all
<lisi> I have some problem wih my .po file
<lisi> I remember someone here some time ago had solved this problem with a Perl script
<lisi> that cleans the file
<robotgeek> hmm, any konqueror users in here? need help confirming a konqueror/lp bug
<robotgeek> Bug #39396
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39396 in launchpad "javascript focuses new tab automatically in Konqueror" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39396
<spiv> jamesh: do you know why this pygpgme test is failing? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file7A2Fca.html
<jamesh> spiv: looks like a default value has changed between gpgme releases
<jamesh> between 1.0.x and 1.1.x
<spiv> jamesh: That test failure appears to be blocking me from merging my buildbot branch -- if you can fix it, that would be appreciated :)
<jamesh> spiv: just pushing the change to chinstrap
<spiv> Excellent :)
<jamesh> spiv: http://pqm.launchpad.net/ <- pqm doesn't look like it is happy with the merge request
<jamesh> spiv: seems that I'm not authorised to update the copy in rocketfuel
<spiv> jamesh: Ah.
<jamesh> lifeless: ^^^ I guess this needs some manual intervention?
<jamesh> merge sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/jamesh/pygpgme/devel/ sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/pygpgme/devel
<jamesh> Command failed!
<jamesh> All lines of log output:
<jamesh> Sender not authorised to commit to branch sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/pygpgme/devel
<jamesh> ^^^ that's what pqm sent back to me
<BjornT> mpt: ping
<Seveas> hmm, my account problem seems partially solved. It's the less serious part that's solved though :( 
<BjornT> Seveas: what is it that's not working?
<jamesh> raphink: your OOPS from yesterday was caused because you didn't fill in the URL in the add branch form (the fact that you got an oops is a bug though)
<Seveas> BjornT, something went wrong in an account merge yesterday
<Seveas> my e-mailaddresses are missing, so I can't login
<Seveas> the minor thing was that the karma was reset - that seems to have been solved with the daily karma sweep
<lifeless> jamesh: we had not setup the autotesting foo policy for it
<BjornT> Seveas: oh, that seems bad, i can't help you with that.
<Seveas> lifeless, didn't you sleep at all? ;)
<jamesh> lifeless: would it be possible to pull the new revision from my branch manually?  One of the tests is failing with the newer libgpgme (it was testing the default value of a gpgme context variable)
<lifeless> jamesh: I'm doing that
<lifeless> jamesh: the altered test reads 'foo = 2; assert foo == 2' (paraphrasing ) ;)
<lifeless> done
<jamesh> the failing test was "self.assertEqual(ctx.include_certs, 1)" on a new context
<jamesh> with 1.1.0, the default is -256
<jamesh> the second bit of the test was there before (testing that setting the value works)
<lifeless> jamesh: I realise that ;)
<lifeless> its just amusing
<jamesh> lifeless: an unrelated question: if I'm doing a local bzr import of a CVS branch, and merge the changes I made in bzr into CVS, would it break anything if I manually edited the revision-store file for the merge to add the extra parent?
<raphink> jamesh: I was trying to find out how to open a bzr branch on LP
<raphink> if there's a way
<jamesh> raphink: hosted in the supermirror?
<lifeless> jamesh: what do you mean ? 
<raphink> jamesh: well is there an official bazaar server for ubuntu?
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm running tailor to create a bzr import of a CVS branch.  I make some changes in a local bzr branch that diverges from the import and I want to commit them to CVS
<lifeless> when you use tailor to bring that revision across to bzr, edit .bzr/checkout/pending-merges and add the revision id
<jamesh> lifeless: if I do so and then import that merge revision into bzr, would editing the parents list so that bzr knows that a merge occurred break anything?
<lifeless> if you get it right it wont break anything, but the data is very redundant
<lifeless> you need to edit:
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  make some tests, which test code used by send-bug-notifications.py, connect as the bugnotification user, to catch permissions problems. (r3470: Bjorn Tillenius)
<lifeless> the revision xml
<lifeless> the revision knit index
<lifeless> the inventory knit index
<lifeless> the index of each file that merged *and assign new revision ids to that* 
<lifeless> and update the inventory content to reflect that
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless> the official way to record a merge is to have it in pending-merges when commit happens.
<jamesh> raphink: if you have uploaded an ssh key in Launchpad, you can log into sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net, and create branches of with names like /~myusername/product/branchname
<jamesh> lifeless: is all that necessary with a 0.7 branch?
<raphink> jamesh: ty
<lifeless> jamesh: all but one.
<jamesh> raphink: so "bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raphink/productname/branchname" should work, iirc
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  I guess I'll look at the .bzr/pending-merges option then (maybe kill(getpid(), SIGSTOP) at the right place)
<lifeless> jamesh: put the bzr revision id in the commit log
<lifeless> teach tailor to turn that into a pending merge
<jamesh> lifeless: that sounds like a good long term option
<lifeless> Seveas: sorry, I made no progress
<raphink> jamesh: when registering the branch, it says "Leave that empty if the branch is hosted on bazaar.launchpad.net."
<Seveas> lifeless, it's ok - I'll wait for kiko to wake up
<raphink> so I can leave it empty, but only if I have a sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raphink/productname/branchname already created ?
<jamesh> raphink: yeah.  I'm not disputing that you ran into a bug.
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> so I should put the branch url even if on launchpad 
<lifeless> raphink: if you have create sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raphink/productname/branchname then the branch is created already
<jamesh> raphink: when you create a branch by pushing to bazaar.launchpad.net, the branch should show up on https://launchpad.net automatically
<lifeless> raphink: that field MUST be blank if you want SFTP access to the branch at bazaar.launchpad.net
<raphink> ah
<lifeless> its a confusing UI right now. The way it works is:
<raphink> I logged to launchpad via sft and created the dirs
<lifeless> BLANK URL == we host the branch on SFTP
<raphink> will that work?
<raphink> s/sft/sftp/
<lifeless> NON-BLANK URL == we monitor the branch that you are hosting somewhere else
<raphink> ah yes it seems to work :)
<lifeless> yes, if you login via sftp and push the branch - i.e. 'bzr push --create-prefix sftp:.....' then it will just work
<raphink> lifeless: no i mean if I mkdir it
<lifeless> raphink: it wont work if you mkdir it because you will confuse bzr
<raphink> hmmm ok
<lifeless> bzr will think (correctly) that you have an empty directory there.
<lifeless> and currently that means it will complain at you so it doesn't do the wrong thing by mistake
<lifeless> if you have done a 'mkdir' using sftp, I can talk you through getting bzr to push there.
<raphink> lifeless: I'd like that
<raphink> cause I'm a bit fighting with it right now
<lifeless> python
<lifeless> import bzrlib.bzrdir
<raphink> ok
<lifeless> bzrlib.bzrdir.BzrDir.create('sftp://...')
<lifeless> (this assumes you have a normal branch, not a knit branch or metadir branch)
<raphink> >>> bzrlib.bzrdir.BzrDir.create('sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raphink/klik/main')
<raphink> <bzrlib.bzrdir.BzrDir6 object at 0x303c6e10>
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> quit python and now you can push to there
<raphink>  $ bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~raphink/klik/main
<raphink> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/raphink/klik/main/
<raphink> :s
<lifeless> thats your local path ;)
<raphink> sorry to be so bzr-illiterate
<raphink> yes I know it's my local path
<lifeless> make sure you are in your local tree first
<raphink> how do you mean in my local tree ?
<lifeless> have you used bzr before ?
<raphink> nope
<raphink> only svn
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> join #bzr
<raphink> ok
<lifeless> you need to walk before you run
<raphink> indeed
<salgado> jamesh, around?
<jamesh> salgado: yeah
<salgado> hey! did you see my reply to your review?
<jamesh> yeah.  I've just been going through carlos's review.  I'll send a reply soon
<salgado> great. thank you
<mpt_> kiko-zzz, wake up
<ddaa> mpt_: do you really think he sleeps with his lappy under his pillow?
<mdke> mpt_, if that works, I'll be very impressed
<mpt_> ddaa, he lives dangerously, but not *that* dangerously
<spiv> cprov: Any sign of kiko?
<ddaa> intermittent snoring
<stub> Ok. We can start the meeting without kiko.
<stub> Who is here?
<mpt_> ok, MEETING TIME
<ddaa> jamesh: do you have a brazilian on your shoulder?
<spiv> I am.
<mpt_> me
<BjornT> i'm here
<matsubara> i'm here
<bradb> mo
<salgado> here
<ddaa> prsent
<stub> jamesh: ?
<mpt_> matsubara or salgado, can you call kiko?
<jamesh> here
<stub> cprov: ?
<cprov> here
<salgado> calling
<mpt_> lifeless here?
<mpt_> meanwhile, agenda:
<mpt_> * Roll call
<mpt_> * Agenda
<mpt_> * Next meeting
<mpt_> * Activity reports
<mpt_> * Items from last meeting
<mpt_> * Launchpad oops milestone report
<mpt_> * Production / staging (stub)
<mpt_> * ...
<mpt_> * Keep, Bag, Change
<mpt_> * Three sentences
<matsubara> kiko is coming.
<mitsuhiko> argh. rosetta is damaging my eyes...
<lifeless> mpt_: sortof
<mitsuhiko> whom do I have to contact for bigger fonts?
<mpt_> * Next meeting
<lifeless> mpt_: you pseudo steve ?
<stub> So should we have a meeting next week? How many people are on leave?
<lifeless> not on leave.
<mpt_> lifeless, whoever wants to pitch in :-)
<stub> (it is easter elsewhere this weekend isn't it?)
<mpt_> I'm technically on holiday right now
<stub> As I am
<spiv> And me... but Steve's back next week I think.
<lifeless> stub: and I
<mpt_> Anyone who can't attend 1200 UTC next Thursday?
<kiko> grumble
<kiko> I can
<mpt_> ok, someone using a better IRC client than I am can change the topic
* ..[topic/#launchpad:ddaa] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 14 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
* ..[topic/#launchpad:stub] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 20 April, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ddaa> duh
<mpt_> * Activity reports
<mpt_> kiko, properly awake yet? :-)
<kiko> yes!
* ddaa mental note: wake up
<kiko> but go on, I like to watch
<lifeless> up to date
<stub> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJpY4Zv.html
<kiko> up to date
<mpt_> I'm two days behind
<stub> up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<cprov> up to date
<bradb> up to date
<ddaa> up to snuff
<matsubara> I'm up to date
<spiv> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
<mpt_> jamesh and mpt_, get organized
<mpt_> especially you, mpt_
<mpt_> well done everyone else
<mpt_> * Items from last meeting
<mpt_> We don't seem to have minutes from the last meeting on the wiki.
<mpt_> Is that because Daf usually compiled them?
<kiko> yes. we don't, that's right. but there were no meetingactions presented.
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> * Launchpad oops milestone report
<matsubara> Yesterday I restarted to send the Bug report reports.
<matsubara> I fixed the person widget validation in advanced bug search, I'll merge it today.
<matsubara> Apart from that we have a new TypeError in a +translate page: OOPS-102C417. Some Retry exceptions and 'sessiondata_key' violating unique constraint. The ascii encoding password which is bug 2496. Yes, I suck. Some other exceptions that I'll take a look today and report.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2496 in launchpad "Launchpad blows up if you try to use non-ascii characters in your password" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2496
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/102C417
<matsubara> The most critical Time Outs are happening in +translation pages and this page https://launchpad.net/malone/bugtrackers/ubuntu-bugzilla when you click Show all bug watches option
<mpt_> because it's not batched?
<kiko> matsubara, the latter I fixed yesterday
<kiko> the former, well, I added a comment to the relevant bug (is it bug 2497?)
<kiko> yes
<kiko> and forwarded it to launchpad
<kiko> it will require some database caching or rethinking
<kiko> jordi, are you around?
<kiko> stub, about the retry and session data oopses -- do you have a handle on them?
<kiko> they are happenning very rarely, but still
<stub> I haven't increased the # of retries attempted yet. I'll open a bug on that.
<mpt_> mitsuhiko, report a bug <https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bugs>, ideally including a screenshot
<mitsuhiko> mpt_: i will do
<mpt_> thanks
<stub> There is a bug on making retry exceptions more informative, which may be more important than I originally though
<kiko> stub, can you explain what the Retry and sessionkey exceptions are?
<stub> Session data oopses I'm not sure of. My testing shows the approach I'm using should work just fine, but it isn't.
<kiko> are the tracebacks in the oops helpful?
<stub> I need to discuss the approach on the PostgreSQL mailing lists.
<mitsuhiko> https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/39439
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39439 in rosetta "Font Sizes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<mpt_> anything else on oopses?
<mitsuhiko> hope that's enough
<mpt_> Are we still doing better this week than last week?
<kiko> I'll follow up with stub in private
<mpt_> ok
<kiko> we don't know yet mpt
<stub> But what is happening (unless I've just screwed up the SQL) is that there is a race condition in the query, affected by updates committed during the query execution. But I didn't think that was possible.
<mpt_> * Production / staging (stub)
<jamesh> stub: do you think it would be useful to get the error reporting code to record any extra info for Retry exceptions?
<stub> I don't want to rollout production next week to give Zope 3.2 extra time to have the bugs shaken out.
<stub> jamesh: The retry exception is a wrapper for another exception. We need to display that wrapped exception.
<kiko> stub, is reasonable. will you take some cherry pick requests?
<stub> Yes - cherry picks are fine and expected.  I'll probably batch them and apply them on Tuesday.
<stub> Staging is running Z3.2 of course.
<mpt_> stub, have there been many 3.2-related bugs reported so far?
<jamesh> stub: do you think it'd be worth special casing Retry, or is there some pattern to zope exceptions wrapping other exceptions?
<mpt_> or is it far too soon to tell
<stub> mpt_: One, and fixed by Bjorn
<kiko> stub, there seem to be some odd regressions related to resources.
<stub> jamesh: Either special casing retry, or improving its __repr__ method to be more informative. The latter is probably more generally useful, but I'm not sure how to actually make it readable.
<kiko> at least that is what I /think/
<stub> kiko: I'm not aware of them, and the tests pass. 
<kiko> stub, some of the images seem to be missing
<stub> Ok - please file a bug report with details.
<kiko> hmmm, maybe it's not 3.2 then
<kiko> I'll look into it this morning
<stub> The resources stuff was a bit of a pain porting across, so it may well be a 3.2 issue
<mpt_> ok
<stub> It is quite likely that missing resources aren't noticed by our page tests.
<stub> But we need details of what works and what doesn't - might just be not all the old URL syntaxes still work (++resource++foo vs /@@/foo
<stub> )
<kiko> ok
<mpt_> we should have special tests for them and probably don't, I guess
<mpt_> anything else for production/staging?
* kiko . o O ( notfound-traversals! )
<mpt_> that's the phrase I was trying to think of :-)
<stub> Nothing more from me
<mpt_> I knew it had "traverse" in it somewhere
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> * User support requests (kiko)
<kiko> so
<kiko> we've been getting some pretty outrageous support requests
<kiko> as in, 
<mpt_> "asdfdfdfs"
<ddaa> mh, do not remember receiving any lately...
<kiko> New support request #714 on Launchpad:
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/714
<kiko> loco por linux
<matsubara> hehe
<kiko> now, while I understand this /would/ happen anyway
<ddaa> hahaha
<kiko> the rate is pretty high
<mpt_> "want bunto cds"
<kiko> as in, 5-1 noise
<kiko> does anyone -- mpt_ perhaps -- have suggestions?
<matsubara> I've been rejecting those. There's some guy from the community that's also trying to help there.
<kiko> yeah, I saw that
<mpt_> So one big idea of the support tracker was that it would reduce noise in the bug tracker
<kiko> matsubara, have you considered inviting him to be a launchpad-support team member?
<mpt_> but we never got bug reports like those
<stub> Barrier to entry is much lower
<mpt_> yes
<mpt_> we could:
<mpt_> * remove the link to the support tracker from the error page (leaving the e-mail instructions there)
<mpt_> * make support requests harder to create
<kiko> I am somewhat for the latter
<ddaa> put a link to shipit in the support request form?
<stub> * consider dud support requests a good thing, as it shows what some users are trying and failing to do
<ddaa> "If you want ubuntu CDs, go there!"
<jamesh> reject support requests with more than a certain threshold of spelling mistakes?
<mpt_> * encourage volunteers to help out in closnig rubbish requests
<matsubara> kiko: I could do that, but he seems to use a default answer: "Launchpad is in maintenance..."
<matsubara> mpt_: to do that we first need to fix it
<matsubara> mpt_: because only the requester can close support request or an admin
<mpt_> For the ShipIt-related requests, a big problem is that once you've signed up to Launchpad for ShipIt, Launchpad doesn't redirect you back to ShipIt
<salgado> mpt_, yes, it does
<ddaa> I think we should not encourage people to post support request from the oops page
<kiko> it does mpt_ 
<mpt_> it does?
* mpt_ thought he tried it yesterday
<mpt_> hmmm
<ddaa> the problems they are reporting are already tracked, it's wasting their times and ours
<stub> If it doesn't, it is a regression and needs a bug report
<mpt_> ok, who can fix the "let anyone close a request" bug
* kiko looks at BjornT 
<BjornT> do we really want anyone to close a request, though?
<mpt_> We let anyone close a bug report
<mpt_> Do we have loose cannons going through /products/launchpad/+tickets at the moment?
<kiko> filing reports? yes
<kiko> commenting on them? no
<mpt_> I mean, adding comments
<BjornT> yes, but a support request is not a bug report. it can be hard for the one who answer a request to know that the answer is clear enough for the submitter to understand
<kiko> BjornT, can the submitter easily reopen? if so..
<mpt_> ok, let's try making it possible for everyone to clsoe
<mpt_> close
<salgado> mpt_, I've just created a new account and it did redirect me back to shipit.
<mpt_> and if it's troublesome, we'll probably need to use the same kind of permissions model for support requests and bug reports
<mpt_> salgado, apologies for the false accusation then
<BjornT> kiko: i wouldn't say really easily. i think we'll end up with cases where someone provides an answer and closes the request. then the submitter simply says that he doesn't understand the anser, but leaves the request as closed.
<kiko> BjornT, matsubara and I can take care of reopening if that is the case. to be honest I haven't seen any really valid uses of the support tracker yet.
<ddaa> hehehe https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/670
<kiko> most are just to report OOPSes which we already know about
<ddaa> matsubara: I think that guy wants edubuntu cds
<mpt_> and I'll remove the link from the error page
<kiko> I thought it was good that it motivated salgado to fix the OOPS bug he's been sitting on though
<kiko> but in the long run..
<mpt_> ok
<mpt_> * Keep, Bag, Change
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+ticket/660 Can we reassign support requests?
<ddaa> BAG: scary zope warnings when running "./test.py canonical pagetests.branches"
<ddaa> CHANGE: bzr too slow, test runner too slow
<matsubara> ddaa: you mean re-target to another product?
<ddaa> matsubara: yes, make the problem of the ubuntu folks
<matsubara> ddaa: that's bug 34050
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34050 in launchpad "Unable to retarget support request" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34050
<kiko> sharp matsubara 
<kiko> stub, are you going to look into reducing z3.2 warnings/verbosity?
<stub> The bag? No - there are other issues affecting users I need to look at first. We can put up with aesthetic issues only affecting us for a while
<stub> (unless someone else wants to give it a go)
<kiko> okay.
<ddaa> A couple screenful of warnings is hardly cosmetic IMO...
<kiko> ddaa, it'll get fixed, just perhaps not this week.
<ddaa> great
<mpt> is that it for KBC?
<kiko> yes
* mpt missed most of it
<mpt> ok
<mpt> * three sentences
<mpt> Fire when ready
<matsubara> DONE: fixed bug in validation of person widgets in advanced search form, some other validations bugs, bug report report, support requests.
<matsubara> TODO: fix ascii encoding bug, more oops bugs, bug triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: No
<lifeless> DONE: BZR stuff
<mpt> DONE: bug page tweaks, bugfixes, LaunchpadLoginService braindump
<mpt> TODO: more MaloneSimplifications, bugfixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> DONE: reviews. various malone bug fixes. zope3 widget bug. work and discussions about deleting bug watches.
<lifeless> TODO: switch to qa
<kiko> DONE: work on timeouts, fix many small and medium-sized bugs, launchpad report, manage contentious issues
<BjornT> TODO: easter holidays. more bug watches work.
<ddaa> DONE: gave jamesh tasks, xorg bug reports, finish bazaar-ui, address many reviews
<ddaa> TODO: fix baz2bzr, merge branches, cscvs/bzr-native
<ddaa> BLOCKED: spiv's buildbot merge, mpt's bazaar-ui review, jamesh giving no sign of life
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<lifeless> BLOCKED:note
<bradb> DONE: Landed SecurityTeams. Removed binary package name, but landing blocked on consent from ubuntu-devel. A few bug fixes. A bit of work on bug dates.
<bradb> TODO: Propose a solution for landing BPN removal and land it. Land bug dates changes. Other stuff.
<spiv> DONE: reviews, making sourcecode/ pass make check.
<spiv> TODO: holiday, returning Wednesday 26th.
<spiv> BLOCKED: jamesh has pygpgme branch that needs to land to allow a buildbot branch to land -- just needs attention from lifeless.
<bradb> BLOCKED: No.
<cprov> DONE: catch up after hollidays, queue-ui mark's request, dak-tools bug fixes
<cprov> TODO: work out SQL patch for soyuz duplicated uploaded files and PPA-NG
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<kiko> TODO: work on 404s and timeouts, reporting, working out more contentious issues and solving them
<kiko> BLOCKED: none
<stub> DONE: Landed Z3.2
<stub> TODO: Retry exceptions, Session race condition, popup performance.
<stub> BLOCKED: Nope
<mpt> ddaa, if I haven't done that review by Tuesday your time, yell and scream at me
<mpt> ddaa, what do you need from jamesh?
<salgado> DONE: Fixed #28679, #38256, #30143, #6429, #33995 and some work on ShipItForDapper
<salgado> TODO: ShipItForDapper
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<mpt> jamesh, when do you expect the pygpgme branch to land?
<ddaa> feedback on how he's doing with: RevisionNumber.destroySelf, importd error reporting, transactional fix to branch-scanner code. Activity reports.
<stub> Oh - 360 degree reviews. The clock is ticking.
<jamesh> mpt: pqm isn't set up to accept merges, so it needs to be done manually.
<kiko> stub, they are due, what, this week?
<lifeless> which branch ?
<stub> I can't remember - I seem to recall 28th?
<stub> This week would be silly with Easter.
<jamesh> lifeless: the pygpgme one
<lifeless> jamesh: which pygpgme one ?
<stub> I expect bottlenecks will be kiko, steve and me so earlier the better.
<lifeless> that you need to land I mean
<spiv> Yeah, 28th according to the email.
<mpt> Any volunteers with uncrashed IRC logs to summarize this meeting on the wiki?
<stub> So I think everyone should have done their self assesment and sent first round of review requests by next meeting?
<lifeless> jamesh: the one you gave me to land earlier is landed
<kiko> mpt, why don't you do it? I'll send you a log
<jamesh> lifeless: okay.  Then spiv's landing shouldn't be blocked
<mpt> kiko, good plan
<kiko> thank you!
<mpt> all right, we started 7 minutes late and we'll finish 8 minutes late, not too shabby
<spiv> jamesh, lifeless: thanks!
<mpt> next week we will be in the far more capable and knowledgable hands of SteveA
<Seveas> kiko, I got your mail trying to activate my e-mailaddress - launchpad won't eat my password though
<mpt> 5
<kiko> Seveas, ping?
<mpt> 4
<mpt> 3
<mpt> 2.5
<mpt> 2
<mpt> 1
<mpt> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> Seveas, -> privmsg
<ddaa> jamesh: would you like a phone call about our tasks?
<mpt> thanks everyone
* mpt yawns
<stub> Bug 39426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39426 in launchpad "Running page tests produces lots of warnings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39426
<mpt> mitsuhiko, are you able to attach a screenshot to bug 39439?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39439 in rosetta "Font Sizes" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39439
<jamesh> ddaa: okay.  Could we do it a little later? (need to get some food)
<mitsuhiko> mpt: sure i would be able :)
<mpt> thanks mitsuhiko
<ddaa> jamesh: sure, need to do some things here too. When would that be convenient for you?
<jamesh> ddaa: maybe an hour or so?
<mitsuhiko> mpt: is there an attachment functionalitiy in malone?
<ddaa> jamesh: okay see you here at 1400 UTC to arrange call
<mpt> mitsuhiko, I KNEW you were going to ask that question
<mitsuhiko> :)
<mitsuhiko> ok. i'll scp it :)
<kiko> mitsuhiko, there is!
<mitsuhiko> kiko: where?
<mpt> mitsuhiko, in the box on the left side, "Add Attachment" is under "Subscribe Someone Else"
<kiko> mpt, shall we move the link to under/near the comment link?
<ddaa> mitsuhiko: the answer to that sort of question is invariably "in the portlet"
<kiko> lol
<mitsuhiko> urks
<mitsuhiko> i will file a second bug :)
<mitsuhiko> usability problem :)
<mpt> indeed
<stub> ddaa: A quick workaround for bug 39426 is to edit test.py in the top level directory and filter that warning (there is a section in there already where we switch of other warnings)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39426 in launchpad "Running page tests produces lots of warnings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39426
<cprov> BjornT: are you happy with dak-tools last review comments (just sent) ? may I merge ?
<mpt> kiko, I wish
<kiko> mpt, okay, I can add it.
<stub> ddaa: I'm off now, but feel free to give it a go and land it [trivial]  if it works.
<mitsuhiko> mpt: done
<mpt> kiko, http://usabilitynews.com/news/article1528.asp
<ddaa> stub: okay, I'll keep that in a note
<bradb> BjornT: do you have time to review the patch I sent you the URL for yesterday? I just merged from rf, no conflicts.
<stub> ddaa: there is already a filter for it in fact - just needs changing from 'always' to 'ignore' (it is set to 'always' so it doesn't get raised as an error, which I have set as the default behavior for warnings under the new test runner)
<BjornT> cprov: well, i'm still not clear on the os.access(uploader_log, os.F_OK) check. when will that fail, and what will happen? won't if work without that check?
* stub buggers off
<ddaa> stub: ack
<BjornT> bradb: seems like matsubara hasn't merged his branch yet. matsubara what's holding the merge up (the branch i reviewed for you)?
<mitsuhiko> ah. and who is responsable for the "start bar" on the top of the page?
<mitsuhiko> looks misplaced :)
<kiko> mitsuhiko, shift-reload?
<cprov> BjornT: really ? it's a not created tempfile at the first upload run
<mitsuhiko> kiko: ney. looks like a start bar. but very small fonts and looks like macos :)
<cprov> BjornT: in this case I don't need to 'reset' it 
<mpt> mitsuhiko, sabdfl for the design, SteveA and myself for the implementation
<kiko> paper bags for all
<mitsuhiko> urks
<mpt> yeah
<mpt> but I'm going to nuke the stripes
<mitsuhiko> please :)
<mpt> mitsuhiko, Mac OS X 10.2, to be precise
<matsubara> BjornT: i'm conflicting in that bugtask-macro-buglisting.pt
<kiko> mpt, will you fix the missing images as well?
<mpt> kiko, I don't see any missing images, what's the bug #?
<kiko> I just discovered them in today's oops report, mpt
<matsubara> BjornT: I resolved the conflict, commit it, but when I submit it to pqm it conflicts again
<mpt> ok, I'll look on Saturday
<ddaa> mpt: emailed you log of the meeting
<kiko> mpt, sent you via privmsg, seen?
* ddaa buggers off for a while
<bradb> matsubara: did you push your changes up?
<matsubara> bradb: yes, sure
<mpt> thanks ddaa
<Seveas> kiko, can you please look at my new homepage on https://launchpad.net/people/dennis ;)
<kiko> I am honored
<BjornT> cprov: in that case, 'os.path.exists(uploader_log)' is clearer.
<kiko> BjornT, ok
<kiko> (on cprov's behalf)
<jordi> kiko: hey
* bradb & # shower
<salgado> ddaa, do you know in which version of bzr shared repositories were introduced?
<salgado> (the one on chinstrap doesn't seem to have it)
<kiko> salgado, can you take a look at database/poll.py:getWinners() for me?
<salgado> kiko, looking
<kiko> salgado, do you know what queryAll() returns?
<kiko> you're getting some NULLs back in that query
<kiko> salgado, note that that method is not doctested
<ddaa> salgado: 0.8
<salgado> kiko, is that the newmember poll of the ubuntu-l10n-hi team?
<kiko> yes
<salgado> I'm not sure the problem is on that method
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileOe3k0P.html
<salgado> there's a bug somewhere, though. I'm going to investigate and file it
<kiko> yeah, I thought it was some sort of dud option
<kiko> oh kay
<salgado> okay, I think I found it
<salgado> kiko, do you have an oops for that?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-12/C183
<salgado> ddaa, do you know why we're running "bzr (bazaar-ng) 0.8pre bzr checkout, revision 1455 nick: bzr.integration" on chinstrap?
<ddaa> because the bzr release process is broken and 0.7 is hopelessly outdated?
<LarstiQ> hmm
<LarstiQ> perhaps time to do third party rcs
<kiko> ddaa, that sounds like an exaggeration
<ddaa> kiko: it is
<kiko> good
<ddaa> I know why 0.8 is not released. Nevertheless 0.7 is quite seriously outdated, and I consider it a bug that some intermediate point release was not done since then.
<bradb> matsubara: do you think you'll have a chance to merge that branch soon? I've got a merge of my own blocked by it, because BjornT says it'll cause conflicts in my branch
<matsubara> bradb: it's on pqm now. let's see if it'll not cause a conflict again.
<bradb> ok
<salgado> kiko, filed bug 39463
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39463 in launchpad "Display of poll results will break if everybody spoilt their votes" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39463
<kiko> thanks salgado 
<lisi> hello people, can someone help me with my freshtranslated libgnomeui.po ?
<lisi> when I controll validity I get       msgfmt -cv libgnomeui.po -o /dev/null
<lisi> libgnomeui.po:17:7: parse error
<lisi> msgfmt: found 1 fatal error
<lisi> but with this line everything is ok.
<bradb> matsubara: no luck with the merge, it looks like :/
<matsubara> bradb: nope. I'm talking in #bzr to solve it. I might end up replaying the patch in another branch
<AlinuxOS> hello boys
<AlinuxOS> can gently someone test my fresh translated libgnomeui.po file and tell me where the problem is ?
<AlinuxOS> I get libgnomeui.po:17:7: parse error
<AlinuxOS> but this line seems ok 
<AlinuxOS> and I don't know what to do :/
<AlinuxOS> I've put my libgnomegui in rosetta too.
<doko> carlos: would it possible to make an OOo upload now, and import the language data, when the removal run is done? i.e. blacklist the import?
<AlinuxOS> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/libgnomeui/+translations 
<AlinuxOS> I have 3 collors there
<AlinuxOS> I what means blue color in the middle ?
<AlinuxOS> I know only meaning of green and pink colors.
<seb128> hi
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/11595 has a comment from "ivanii'
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 11595 in gdm "GDM won't change resolution back, after loggin out from Gnome session" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<seb128> when trying to subscribe that guy to the bug launchpad page displays a "Constraint not satisfied"
<salgado> seb128, that's because this account was created during the bugzilla import and it has no password
<kiko> right.
<seb128> ok, fine
<salgado> as a consequence of that, it's not considered a "valid" account, and then can't be subscribed to bugs
<kiko> what's the right solution to that problem?
<seb128> it was just to get a reply from the guy
<andrewski> is there any way to 'import' a bug into launchpad that was reported upstream?
<salgado> seb128, we've discussed that on the mailing list, but didn't fix it yet
<seb128> but I'm happy to ignore it, that's not a frequent case
<kiko> andrewski, not currently -- does it affect ubuntu?
<andrewski> kiko: yes, a program in ubuntu.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> you need to manually file the bug and link an upstream status in
<andrewski> ok, i'll just copy and paste and then add the bugwatch.  more tedious, but whatev. ^_^
<andrewski> thanks kiko
<salgado> seb128, it is a problem and we're aware of it. we just need to decide what would be the less painful way to solve it.
<andrewski> btw, all you launchpad devs, the recent changes look very nice!
<kiko> hey thanks!
<seb128> k
<seb128> some fonts were nicer and easier to read before though
<andrewski> kiko: :)  to link it upstream, do i choose "link to other bug tracker" or "affects upstream"?
<kiko> affects upstream
<kiko> actually
<kiko> yes
<kiko> it will allow you to link to the other bug tracker as part of that step
<kiko> BjornT, see above.
<andrewski> cool.  done.  cheers.
<kiko> thanks!
<seb128> hum, launchpad broken?
<mdke> yes, here too
<Kinnison> DC appears to have dropped off the 'net
<Kinnison> I imagine elmo or znarl is already on it
<AlinuxOS> #, c-format - what means this line in a .po file source ?
<mdke> AlinuxOS, you need a translation channel
<jamesh> AlinuxOS: that the translation is used as a C format string (e.g. first argument to printf())
<jamesh> AlinuxOS: so all the "%s"'s and "%d"'s should occur in the translated string, and in the right order
<AlinuxOS> ah
<AlinuxOS> jamesh, thank you :)
<jamesh> AlinuxOS: Rosetta does special checks for format string translations to catch common errors though
* bradb & # lunch
<matsubara> launchpad front page is oopsing
<matsubara> not anymore. :)
<mdke> it's oopsing here too
<mdke> maybe because it just came back up?
<matsubara> most likely
<mitsuhiko> launchpad isn't that stable. isn't it?
<mitsuhiko> i'm currently getting many "OperationalErrors"
<Seveas> hmm, many pages oops the first tim you visit them
<Seveas> and the CSS switches a lot with F5
<mdke> Seveas, it's just coming back up, it's a bit cranky
<Seveas> yeah
<Seveas> looks funny 
<mitsuhiko> i think it's because of me :)
<mitsuhiko> i don't like ZOPE ^^
<mitsuhiko> and ZOPE doesn't like me
<uws> pfff
<uws> LP is pretty b0rked :)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/33978 (Advanced search page doesn't do any input validation) r=BjornT (r3471: Diogo Matsubara)
<matsubara> yes!!!
<matsubara> finally!
<Bluekuja> hi all
<Bluekuja> im having from two hours this error OperationalError
<Bluekuja> A server error occurred.
<Bluekuja> maintenance?
<salgado> Bluekuja, I don't think so. the DC's connection to the internet went down 1h ago or so and we noticed these problems since it came back
<salgado> you said you experienced it two hours ago?
<Bluekuja> two hours ago the problem started
<Bluekuja> and i couldnt connect to lp
<Bluekuja> now i get that error
<salgado> and is it always the same OperationalError?
<Bluekuja> i get that error and this one 
<Bluekuja> Oops!
<Bluekuja> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. Weve recorded what happened, and well fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Bluekuja> If this is blocking your work, you can make a support request so we can help you out. Include the error ID OOPS-103C2300 in your request.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/103C2300
<Bluekuja> If you cant make a support request, e-mail system-error@launchpad.net with the error ID, including bug in the Subject line.
<matsubara> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2006-04-13/D653
<Bluekuja> if i refresh all works good again
<jamesh> is anyone getting an OOPS with an A or B in it?
<jamesh> (as opposed to a C or D)
<jamesh> if not, then it means the first app server is fine and the second app server is having trouble
<Bluekuja> yeah right
<Bluekuja> i get only c and d
<doko> does launchpad has hickups?
<doko> "Operational error"
<uws> it does :)
<jordi> oops
<kiko> bradb, hey
<kiko> jamesh, one of the app servers is bongo'd yes
<kiko> bradb, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/aqsis/+bug/1/+index
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Baltix "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Major,Confirmed]  
<kiko> bradb, the "Also Needs Fixing Here" shouldn't show up and raises an AssertionError :)
<kiko> congratulations matsubara 
* bradb looks
<bradb> OperationalError
<kiko> bradb, reload
<bradb> yeah, hm
<kiko> not the biggest deal (how did the guy get to that page anyway)
<kiko> but..
* bradb notes that last landing destroyed my branch, unfortunately (for the fix that memorizes the current search filter, so that re-sorting works correctly, etc.)
<kiko> bradb, just keep a diff of your branch and reapply 
<bradb> heh, if only :)
<bradb> most of the templates it changed don't exist anymore
<kiko> wow
<bradb> but, the fix might not be so bad, just taking a look at the new UI in another branch first
<mdke> ctrl clicking links in launchpad open the link in a new tab, and in the active tab
<mdke> that's pretty weird
<robotgeek> mdke: turn off javascript
<mdke> robotgeek, should I have to do that?
<mdke> I have not seen that on any other websites
<robotgeek> mdke: me too, i experienced that behaviour in lp (maybe similiar behaviour) 
<mdke> hmm, only happens on some pages, too
* mdke files a bug
<bradb> BjornT: I fixed my branch after matsubara's landing. Do you have time to review the (small) patch?
<sebpayne> i'm trying to set an account up and  get an OperationalError
<sebpayne> when i followed the link in my email
<salgado> sebpayne, we're experiencing some problems in one (or maybe two) of our app servers
<sebpayne> it's just worked now, thanks though
<dsas> sebpayne: (hi again), it seems if you just refresh a page it'll work.
<salgado> yeah, I was going to suggest that you try again, in the hope that you get served by a different app server
<sebpayne> out of interest, how many servers are there behind launchpad?
<sebpayne> also, is it possible to shut down an old launchpad account?
<salgado> sebpayne, you can't shut it down, but you can merge it into another one
<sebpayne> cool - how cna i do that?
<salgado> there's a link for doing that at https://launchpad.net/people
<sebpayne> thanks
<salgado> you're welcome
<sabdfl> bradb: ping
<bradb> sabdfl: pong
<sabdfl> hiya
<bradb> hey
<sabdfl> bugtarget-filebug.pt
<sabdfl> was looking a little bare
<sabdfl> can you guess what I added?
<bradb> most commonly reported bugs?
<sabdfl> and?
<sabdfl> well, that would be nice, but i added latest bugs and...
<bradb> a details portlet? :)
<sabdfl> ed zachary
<sabdfl> would you make sure all your 3col pages are suitably decorated please?
<bradb> i intentionally left that out, since we tend to abuse that portlet, IMHO
<sabdfl> and do we have a most-dup'd portlet for an IBugTarget?
<bradb> sabdfl: not yet
<sabdfl> bradb: can you imagine what launchpad would look like if everybody made up their own UI rules?
<sabdfl> for example, on that portlet, you can see the security contact, in context...
<bradb> sabdfl: pretty weird. what's the rationale for having the details portlet on every page though?
<sabdfl> bradb: only on pages where it contains information that is basically relevant to that page
<sabdfl> when we move to a more facet-oriented view, AND I GIVE THE SIGNAL, we can break the details portlets down into sub portlets
<sabdfl> so, for example, the rosetta-details would go in a portlet
<sabdfl> on a translation page, you should quickly be able to see all the translation group info for whatever you are translating
<sabdfl> on a bug page, security contacts, bug contacts etc
<sabdfl> as well as high level info
<bradb> right, that'd be helpful
<sabdfl> at the moment, thats all aggregated in details portlet
<sabdfl> so please just put it in
<bradb> ok
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> on this page, i put the latest-bugs portlet at the top
<sabdfl> on the right
<sabdfl> in general, given the current menu position, the top right portlet is the first you should fill
<sabdfl> generally, with the relevant details portlet
<sabdfl> but in this case i put the latestbugs portlet there
<sabdfl> because its RIGHT NEXT TO the place you put in the bug title
<sabdfl> which maximises the chance a guy looks over and sees... someone else just filed that bug
<bradb> indeed
<sabdfl> so one question
<sabdfl> in the latestbugs portlet for a distro
<sabdfl> or a distrorelease
<sabdfl> do we show bugs that include a spn?
<sabdfl> i.o.w. is that latest bugs for the distro, period, or is it latest bugs just for the distro-without-spn
<sabdfl> on the sourcepackage page, the latestbugs portlet should of course jsut show latest bugs for the sp
<sabdfl> but on distro, i could think its relevant either way
<bradb> yeah, we make no exception, it's just the most recent five, AFAIK
<sabdfl> i'm inclined to think that's the right approach
<sabdfl> because spn just denotes a smarter bug filer
<sabdfl> who may have got it wrong
<sabdfl> so good work there
<sabdfl> otherwise, i see malone coming along nicely - thank you
<bradb> glad you like, thanks
<sebpayne> hi sabdfl - i will be talking at LugRadio Live so should see you there :-)
<sabdfl> sebpayne: coolio
<sebpayne> sabdfl, i will be talking about iFolder with some demos on Ubuntu
<sabdfl> nice! i haven't seen that yet
<sebpayne> i'm just wrting some new documentation on the Wiki
<sabdfl> think that's a dapper+1 feature?
<sebpayne> it is yes, but whiprush and mez have done some nice Dapper packages
<sebpayne> which work very very well
<sebpayne> so i'm writing up how to use those
<sabdfl> BjornT: on the manage-supportcontacts page
<sabdfl> what is the rationale for the list of teams?
<BjornT> sabdfl: it was mainly to be consistent with how bug contacts (for source packages) work
<sabdfl> BjornT: what logic generates the list?
<BjornT> sabdfl: it list all the team that you are an active member of, using IPerson.myactivememberships
* BjornT -> bed
<sabdfl> night BjornT, and thanks
* bradb heads off, later all
#launchpad 2006-04-19
<sabdfl> there's a problem with has_attr right? not supposed to use it?
<MarineBoy> Hey
<sabdfl> hi
<MarineBoy> Can someone PM me that knows alittle more about the Ubuntu Distro ?
<mdke> MarineBoy, #ubuntu is the best place to ask, but I might be able to help
<sabdfl> mdke: hi
<mdke> sabdfl, hello. how're you doing?
<sabdfl> mdke: pretty good, just working flat out on blueprint
<sabdfl> big landing due tonight, if tests pass
<mdke> sabdfl, cool, good luck :)
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> 11k diff :-/
<sabdfl> stubless!
<sabdfl> stub: hey, was looking for you around 10am your time, what time do you usually hop on for future reference?
<sabdfl> also, am having an issue where LP can't send mail, so mail is building up in some queue
<sabdfl> every time i run LP, it start bleating about all the mail it wants to send
<stub> sabdfl: Then or a little earlier when it isn't a public holiday
<sabdfl> so i get a ton of test failures related to mail
<sabdfl> :-/
<sabdfl> sorry
<sabdfl> happy easter!
<sabdfl> any ideas on the mail front?
<stub> You mean Songkran :-) Its Buddhist over here ;)
<stub> I haven't heard of that before
<stub> Can you pastebin what you see?
<fabbione> morning sabdfl !
<sabdfl> hey fabio!
<fabbione> sabdfl: we are few unable to close the lid ;)
<sabdfl> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filevZ7wXK.html
<sabdfl> >
<sabdfl> ?
<sabdfl> fabbione: ?
<stub> sabdfl: Launchpad attempts to send email via localhost SMTP, so installing a local mail transport should sort that
<sabdfl> stub: can I not just tell it not to send mail?
* stub looks at the paste
<sabdfl> i don't really want to spew mail out to the world, which is what i THINK I used to be doing
<stub> It won't spew to the world - it is setup to redirect email to a single email address.
<stub> sabdfl: You can't easily just turn off the email.
<fabbione> sabdfl: we can't stay away from our laptops.. close the lid ;)
<fabbione> and take a break
<sabdfl> what is the single address?
<stub> sabdfl: By default, developers use the 'stub' mailer.
<sabdfl> fabbione: ah. me too :-)
<stub> sabdfl: It redirects all email to root@localhost
<stub> sabdfl: If you want a different address, you need to duplicate package-includes/mail-configure-normal.zcml into override-includes/mail-configure-normal.zcml and change the config
<stub> (Might need to set the file you are using to ignored, or use override-includes/+mail-configure-normal.zcml if you want to do this)
<sabdfl> stub: where do i find the stub mailer?
<stub> The stub mailer is lib/canonical/launchpad/mail/stub.py if you mean the source
<sabdfl> so everything in override-includes/ is parsed no matter what it is called?
<sabdfl> stub: do I just run that?
<stub> sabdfl: It is what you are using right now
<sabdfl> stub: then why am i getting the failure-to-connect?
<stub> sabdfl: It is trying to redirect all email to root@localhost, but there is no SMTP server listening on localhost so it is raising that exception
<sabdfl> stub: ok, so it does not do local delivery
<sabdfl> i thought you meant stub was a smtp server that would listen and just dump all mail to root@localhost
<sabdfl> where does the system queue mail?
<stub> There used to be an option in Z3 that did local delivery, but it was dropped after a security bug was found in the implementation
<sabdfl> and why don't we have an option just to turn off mail sending?
<stub> In /var/tmp/launchpad_mailqueue (configured in package-includes/mail-configure-normal.zcml)
<stub> sabdfl: Nobody has asked for that option before ;)
<stub> sabdfl: It would be pretty simpler to stick a check in the stub mailer to just not send anything.
<stub> 1 config entry in launchpad.conf and 1 'if' statement in stub.py
<sabdfl> stub: couldjadoit?
<kiko> la la la
<kiko> I am on holiday
<mdke> where's the documentation for changing bug status via email?
<mdke> gah, found it, nm
<kiko> in the wiki
<kiko> anyway
<kiko> I'm off, catch you all later
<jordi> mdke: see my post in the lists.
<jordi> (still not my reply to yours :/)
<mdke> jordi, got it. Thanks
<mdke> listing strings is definitely the #1 thing
<jordi> mdke: if you come with something else, be sure to say that on your email ;)
<jordi> so they get it done :)
<mdke> jordi, I'll think about it, thanks. Very cool to hear that you guys are acting on this
<jordi> now, it's time for me to go to the mountains
<jordi> I wanted to go last night, grr.
<mdke> have fun!
<LaserJock> anybody about?
<LaserJock> is it possible to give more info about a package from the +filebug search box?
<LaserJock> maybe for each package shown in "Select Package" you can grab the short description fo the description intead of just the name
<LaserJock> I guess I'll just email the launchpad-users list, that might work better ;-)
<LaserJock> sabdfl: do you have a minute? I wanted to ask you something real quick
<sabdfl> fire away LaserJock
<sabdfl> anybody here?
<sabdfl> what user do the page tests run as?
<sabdfl> and how can i set that?
<ddaa> If you mean db user, it runs as the launchpad user, which is the only one meaningful there.
<ddaa> it is possible to change the db user for doctests
<ddaa> e.g. doc/revision.txt runs as 'importd'
<ddaa> see lib/canonical/launchpad/ftests/test_system_documentation.py
<sabdfl> ddaa: perfect - thank you!
#launchpad 2006-04-20
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ddaa> mpt: do you realise it's Easter Saturday?
<mpt> yes, ddaa
<ddaa> there's been no activity to speak of the whole day, and that was just friday...
<mpt> that's not good
<lifeless> ddaa: check my blog. no activity muahha
* ddaa fetches the URL of lifeless' blog from the cellar
<ddaa> damn, it has bitrotten, I can only make out every other chars
<SteveA> good morning antipodeans
<SteveA> and ddaa
<ddaa> SteveA: zope breaks my brain
<SteveA> lifeless: http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=28564439  ?
<ddaa> I decided to add a default value to a ValidPersonOrTeam selector, I made it actually work, but it's wrong on sooo many levels :(
<SteveA> ddaa: i have no reply to that
<ddaa> I just hardcode the widget class in the zcml for that page, bypassing all the mystical zope widget-schema-vocabulary divination.
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm so cool
<lifeless> ddaa: planet.ubuntu.com will do
<ddaa> I actually found it, I was just teasing
<ddaa> but I realise that you did blog recently
<ddaa> I'm not sure whether this hack is nice or evil
<ddaa> yeah!
<ddaa> just made branch name optional in the add forms :)
<mdke> does anyone know if it is intentional that rosetta doesn't wrap lines anymore?
<mdke> i've just discovered that translating is about as easy as lion taming
<mdke> ah, it is wrapping the lines, but only after about a thousand characters or something
<mpt> mdke, bug #?
<mdke> mpt, is it a bug? Rosetta used to wrap lines much shorter. Presumably it's intentional to have increased it?
<mdke> (it looks like about 500 characters, 1000 was an exagerration)
<mdke> ok, I don't see a bug in the tracker yet
<mpt> mdke, anything that makes you scroll both horizontally and vertically is a bug
<mdke> mpt, ok, it's a massive bug then :) Just filing now
<mdke> mpt, bug #39616
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39616 in rosetta "lines are wrapper after about 500 characters" [Major,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39616
<mdke> gah
<ddaa> mpt: got an idea to deal with the left and right columns
<ddaa> why not just rotate the whole content of the page 90 degrees counterclockwise
<ddaa> so the portlet columns would end up conveniently at the top and bottom of the page
<ddaa> then we just have to get our users to turn their screens on the side
<ddaa> mpt: how does that sound?
<mpt> hmmmm
<ddaa> I happen to have a screen that can rotate, so I would not be personally inconvenienced :)
<mpt> I think the real answer is much simpler
<mpt> Animated Portlets.
<ddaa> I can tell you, it feels weird typing with a screen rotate 90 degrees CW
<ddaa> and I must also look quite ridiculous, luckily nobody is looking at me bending my head on the side
<ddaa> mhhhh
<ddaa> on second tought, it would be fantastic to have xorg actually support rotation with my video... I could fit sooooo much more code in the screen!
<ddaa> mpt: animated?
<ddaa> In the "click me, haha, try again" style?
<ddaa> so that they are never in the way?
<mdke> mpt, is that sort of bug your territory? (the line wrapping thing)
<mpt> #portal-column-one, #portal-column-two {marquee: 10px/s vertical loop;}
<ddaa> woaaaa!
<ddaa> where's my pipe? gotta have some of this crack!
<mpt> The problem is it wouldn't work in Epiphany, because Epiphany has marquee and blinking text turned off by default :-(
<ddaa> mpt: actually, I think you can actually make that work using some clever javascript
<mpt> mdke, yes
<ddaa> You mean, it's actually meant to work???
<mdke> mpt, ah good.
<mpt> hmmm, in the past month bugzilla.ubuntu.com has overtaken Launchpad in the Google results for 'ubuntu bugs'
<mpt> that's strange
<ddaa> mpt: launchpad links to bugzilla?
<lifeless> mpt: perhaps all the bugwatches ?
<lifeless> mpt: makes it into a referenced-site
<mpt> yeah, probably the bug watches
<mpt> though they're more than a month old
<lifeless> takes a while to propogate
<ddaa> mpt: okay, I tested, that css does not actually do anything :)
<mpt> ddaa, you obviously have too much spare time
<ddaa> man, I'm overworked, and on vacation
<mpt> Ahhhhh, https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+bugs is great
<ddaa> and completely jetlagged because I stayed for too long in my appt
<ddaa> mpt: "sort by priority, then severity"
<ddaa> I see no column "priority" or "severity" in that table
<ddaa> I think sort keys should always be visible
<ddaa> otherwise the display makes no sense
<mpt> mdke, that looks like bug 4646
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 4646 in rosetta "Multi-line suggestions cause over-wide pages in Konqueror and Safari" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/4646
<mpt> ddaa, that will be fixed as soon as the next MaloneSimplifications land
<mdke> mpt, I saw that but I thought that it wasn't the same
<ddaa> cool
<ddaa> mpt: BTW, I have to nag you about bazaar-ui new
<ddaa> now, because I'm on leave tuesday and wednesday
<ddaa> Mh... should mail the list...
<mdke> mpt, mainly because that bug is really old and I remember rosetta wrapping lines properly in the old days. And primarily because I don't use safari. Might be related though, I dunno
<mpt> ddaa, no, it's not Tuesday yet
<ddaa> I'm on leave tuesday
<ddaa> and wednesday
<ddaa> So I have to nag you now
<mpt> mdke, possibly launchpad.css has lost the stuff that was making Gecko wrap <pre>
<mdke> mpt, I dunno. If you could fix it, it would make the world of difference to translating documents with long strings
<mdke> mpt, but it's not just suggestions (as described in 4646), it's the original string that doesn't wrap either.
<mpt> mdke, yes, the <pre> forces the middle column to be wide, and then Gecko thinks "oh, we have all this width, may as well use it for everything"
<mdke> ah
<mdke> ok, so it's not just safari then :)
<ddaa> layout engines are such a nasty problem
<mpt> Well, it *was* just Safari+Konqueror, but the pre rule in launchpad.css has lost its Gecko-specific hacks
<mpt> which I shall restore
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> Possibly a better solution is to put those suggestions in a read-only <textarea>
<mdke> I don't get subscribed to a bug report if my bug gets marked as a dup of it?
<mdke> oh well. Night all
<jamesh> mpt: was the current reduction in font size for bug listings really on purpose?
<jamesh> mpt: doing "smaller" on 85% font size ends up really tiny
<mpt> jamesh, no, bug listings aren't supposed to have a separate "smaller"
<mpt> mdke, no, the DuplicateBugHandling spec isn't implemented yet
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  What I see right now is "table.listing" uses 85% font size, and then "table.listing>tbody" uses "smaller" as the font size
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=kiko]  Add drivers to upstream and distribution, and automatic trunk series. (r3472: Mark Shuttleworth)
<sabdfl> whoo-aahhh
<tambaqui> What time is now in London?
<Tronfi> hi all
<sabdfl> hey
<sabdfl> 37156
<sabdfl> #37156
<sabdfl> bug 37156
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37156 in launchpad-upload-and-queue "can't change sections or priorities with change-override.py" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37156
<sabdfl> ah
<Tronfi> where can i find a list of not translated aplications, to start with me?
<jsgotangco> sabdfl, no holiday for you?
<jsgotangco> Tronfi, what language are you looking for
<Tronfi> spanish
<Tronfi> but i don't want to suggest to others translators, i want to be the official translator
<jsgotangco> Tronfi, you'll have to join the spanish translators launchpad group for that
<Tronfi> oh, ok, thanks :)
<Tronfi> sorry, but... i can't find where are the groups
<Tronfi> yap!
<Tronfi> i've found
<jsgotangco> cool
<sabdfl> is staging down for a code update, or down because it died?
<necromancer> anyone knows how to disable "close tab" button in epiphany and gedit? gnome channel is dead :(
<tambaqui> help me: 
#launchpad 2006-04-21
<sabdfl> happy easter mdke
<mdke> sabdfl, same to you :)
<sabdfl> the ubuntu/member/mdke thing... does that happen automatically now for members?
<mdke> sabdfl, no, Dennis deals with it for new members I think
<infignus> hi all
<infignus> i have a small question for u
<infignus> someone?
<Seveas> any launchpad developer around who's not on holiday?
* sivang hugs Seveas 
<sivang> Seveas: what's up?
<Seveas> sivang, just looking for lp devs
<Seveas> I want to give a short talk about it and want to know their opinion on what are important things to talk about
<sivang> Seveas: sounds cool, major emphasis about maximized collaboration I'd say :-)
<Seveas> of course
<highvoltage> hi launchpad land
<highvoltage> i'm working on the new edubuntu site, which is Drupal based.
<highvoltage> we want to translate the site into other languages, and Drupal supports .po files.
<highvoltage> can we get the Edubuntu website into Launchpad for translation?
<highvoltage> We're also going to use Drupal for Xubuntu.
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: you around?
<Seveas> highvoltage, just create an edubuntu-website product on launchpad
<Seveas> you don't need launchpad staff for that ;)
<highvoltage> Seveas: cool! thanks :)
<highvoltage> Seveas: "Administrator help needed. Edubuntu Website has not yet been setup for translation through Rosetta." :/
<highvoltage> that's what i get when i access https://launchpad.net/products/edubuntu-website/+translations
<highvoltage> my word. i wish i explored products in launchpad earlier. this is cool shit!
<Seveas> highvoltage, 'administrator' is administrator of the project
<Seveas> and I'm off for dinner now
<highvoltage> Seveas: ok, enjoy.
<highvoltage> seems like launchpad has got the better of me again
<highvoltage> how do enable the translation of a product in launchpad?
<highvoltage> (what do i need to click on?)
<Bluekuja> back
<Bluekuja> jon are you there or gone?
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: how is it that you're just about everywhere else except on #edubuntu :)
<Bluekuja> hehe :) i was with family
<Bluekuja> :)
<Bluekuja> and they gone just 3 minutes ago
<highvoltage> ok
<Bluekuja> now im here ready 
<Bluekuja> tell me
<highvoltage> Bluekuja: just sorting out the translations thing in launchpad, you should be able to start with the italian translations soon
<Bluekuja> yeah of course
<Bluekuja> np for it :)
<highvoltage> excellent.
<Bluekuja> when translations are ready ,ill start 
<highvoltage> ok, i'll let you know
<Bluekuja> perfect
<Seveas> highvoltage, "define products launchpad usage" oslt
<highvoltage> Seveas: yes, i finally found it :)
<highvoltage> Seveas: if it's in the import approval queue, does that mean I need to approve it, or someone else?
<Seveas> no idea, never seen that 
<zyga> geez, what's with the hiragana smile!
<zyga> next thing we know all IM clients will replace it with a smiley with asian yeyes
<zyga> eyes
<highvoltage> zyga: yeah. like Seveas's smiley
<Petr> hello
<Petr> I am new to Ubuntu. I tried to register to https://wiki.ubuntu.com but it redirected me to https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/+login. The question is what is the relation between Ubuntu and Launchpad?
<highvoltage> launchpad is used to manage the ubuntu distribution.
<highvoltage> ubuntu will probably be entirely created from launchpad in the future.
<highvoltage> launchpad is a canonical product, and so is ubuntu.
<highvoltage> that probably answers the relation part.
<Petr> hm, yes it explains it.
<Petr> Perhaps it would be good to mention it somewhere. For example the wiki mentions word launchpad quite frequently and assumes some knowledge about the subject. But there is no article about the matter.
<Petr> the registration page will benefit by adding link to "about launchpad" too
<Petr> i would write about it, but one must register first :(
<tortho> A little question... All these packages that is for translation in Dapper.... Does the changes go effectly directly to the package or does it only appear in Dapper? For example the OpenOffice packages... I thaught it was a little strange that some og them only had 2 out of 15000 strings translated..
<erdalronahi> hello
<erdalronahi> Is there a chance that the faulty OpenOffice.org import into Rosetta will be repaired in the next days?
<erdalronahi> We use Rosetta as the primary translation tool for OOo,
<erdalronahi> and April 20th is the deadline for upstream translations
<fabbione> erdalronahi: i think they were working on it already but i can't help more because i don't follow the project directly
<erdalronahi> If there is no chance of fixing it in Rosetta, we will have to export the files from breezy and process them by hand
<erdalronahi> which is tricky anyway...
<fabbione> you will need to ask carlos or pitti or doko when they are online
<erdalronahi> doko is online :)
<tortho> What?.. Does this mean that there is no use to translate the Dapper OOo?!?!?!
<erdalronahi> no, that does not mean that
<erdalronahi> it means that during the import of the files from breezy
<tortho> So all the packages i can find under Dapper - Norwegian wich i translate will go back and improve their sources?
<erdalronahi> all untranslated strings have been replaced with the english translations
<erdalronahi> for you that makes not much difference
<erdalronahi> tortho
<erdalronahi> no
<erdalronahi> you have sources, havent you?
<erdalronahi> Our team (Kurdish) hasnt
<erdalronahi> the translations in Breezy are the only translations
<erdalronahi> tortho, could I explain myself?
<tortho> OK, to make it clear. If i Translate here: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/nb Will the strings only occour in Dapper, or will they also go into furter releases of f
<tortho> lets say "bison"
<tortho> If it is only for Dapper it is more or less waste! to translate it there.
<erdalronahi> just Dapper, unless you give it to upstream
<erdalronahi> this is exactly what I am trying to do at the moment,
<erdalronahi> and I find it not a waste at all
<erdalronahi> ha, no
<erdalronahi> got you wrong
<erdalronahi> of course,
<erdalronahi> the translations are valid for all further Ubuntu releases, too
<erdalronahi> but not for other distributions
<tortho> OK, that's better I'll do everything for Ubuntu, as long as i dont have to copy paste all the strings as the packages are introduced again.
<tortho> And GnuCash, wich i translate outside rosetta/launchpad.
<erdalronahi> doko: how are you?
<tortho> But then another question. What happends when a new release of OpenOffice for example is released. If both I in lauchpad has translated it, and it is translated in the main application. Wich string is shown?
<erdalronahi> Launchpad is sometimes synchronized with upstream
<erdalronahi> but I don't know the exact procedure
<erdalronahi> it's always good to coordinate efforts with upstream
<tortho> yes it is, but how excact do i do it?
<erdalronahi> find out who works there and contact them
<erdalronahi> especially the team leader for your language
<sabdfl> anybody know how to rejig PQM?
<Petr> hello
<Petr> how is it possible to edit wiki.ubuntu.com?
<sabdfl> Petr: just login and edit, some pages are locked but most are open
<sabdfl> you need a Launchpad account
<sabdfl> use the launchpad email/passwd to login to the wiki
<Petr> i have registered at launchepad already, I succesfully log in (at launchpad.net) but I still cant edit even my own wiki page
<Petr> it says "You are not allowed to edit this page."
<Petr> and trying to login there gets "Sorry, wrong password."
<sabdfl> are you using your full email address?
<Petr> no
<sabdfl> nromally when you log into a wiki you use your WikiName
<sabdfl> but on wiki.ubuntu.com you use your email address and passwd
<Petr> oh my
<sabdfl> working?
<Petr> so why the help does not say it?
<sabdfl> dunno, url?
<Petr> url of what?
<Petr> the login form should say it
<Petr> no, filling the whole email adres does not help
<Petr> the url I am using to log in is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserPreferences
<Petr> tho login always says "Sorry, wrong password.".
<Petr> It says "wrong password" even for random account names.
<Petr> oh jezus. now it works :(
<Petr> the problem was that my browser probably cached something
<Petr> and that the login page wrongly illed the password with bogus character with the _same_ length as my actual password tricking me into thinking that I do not need to retype the password
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Improve spec pages and link to new documentation. (r3473: Mark Shuttleworth)
<sabdfl> Petr: well, glad you're in now!
<Petr> sabdfl: yes :), but it took dispropriate amount of labor to get in. This not very wiki-like.
<Petr> ubuntu's wiki is quite active, do not see reason why it should be so closed. (And if there is reason, who not state it to the registration form or somewhere?)
<sabdfl> Petr: can you file a bug?
<Petr> well, I suppose I can...
<Petr> where should I report it?
<sabdfl> launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+filebug
<Petr> sabdfl: are uou sure it is launchpad related?
<fabbione> Petr: yes if you consider it is a LP usability/interface issue
<Petr> yes, it feels like usability issue. but it is ubuntu's wiki's issue (although I was told that launchpad is ubuntu's tool or something like that)
<mdke> it's quite a well known issue that. I think the problem is caused by your browser storing the password and inserting it on the UserPreferences page
<mdke> it's worth filing on launchpad, if it isn't already there, because I'm fairly sure it's caused by the implementation of launchpad authentication on the wiki
<Petr> possible, I saved the password which I ussualy not do
<sabdfl> mdke: do you know which page is the template for the login page? i couldn't find it now
<mdke> workaround: tell your browser not to save the password. you'll stay logged in
<mdke> sabdfl, what do you mean?
<sabdfl> mdke: there's a page where it says to use your "Launchpad login" but I think it should say "email address and Launchpad password"
<mdke> and you want to know where the code if to change that?
<mdke> s/if/is
<mdke> it'll be in spiv's patch on the moin code, I suppose
<sabdfl> mdke: ok, thanks
<Petr> "email address and Launchpad password" <- yes, that would be good
<sabdfl> Petr: could you file a bug and let me know the number?
<Petr> yes
<sabdfl> i'll assign it to spiv and comment on it
<Petr> since the "email name" seems to be worked on now I supoose that i should fill the password blanking thing
<sabdfl> Petr: file them both and let me know the numbers?
<Petr> ok
<sabdfl> thanks
<sabdfl> now, back to my code
#launchpad 2006-04-22
<Petr> sadbfl: the "login name" vs. "email address" is now bug 39814
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<Petr> and to the issue with pre-filling wrong password: yes, its browser depandat. If I dissable remembering passwords, all goes normal. (name and password will empty)
<mdke> that's still a bug
<Petr> well, but i browser. and he is not bale to detect it
<Petr> typo, "in browser"
<mdke> it's certainly a bug, most people will ask it to remember the password, I know I did
<mdke> and I _think_ it doesn't happen on regular moin wiki's, so it might be caused by our hack
<Petr> when auth fails, server would need to send javascript to remove password's content on body onload. and this is too heavy I think
<Petr> ok, I'll fill it
<mdke> sabdfl left, so subscribe him to the bug or something
<mdke> or mail hi
<mdke> m
<Petr> anyway, is anyone missing logout button? aparently user is not able to logou the wiki, ubnless he deletes the cookie
<mdke> logout from the UserPreferences page
<Petr> mdke: nope, there is no "logout". I have even searched for "log" and lookend at all pictures on the UserPreferences
<mdke> Petr, there is dude. It's under the preferences, next to "save"
<Petr> oh, i got it
<Petr> thank you
<mdke> np
<Petr> mdke: i have tried 3 sites and all exhibit the same behawiour. So I do not think that it is a bug worth reporting.
* kiko waves
<kiko> catch you all later
<Petr> bye
<sabdfl> hey mpt
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> Hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> mpt: happy easter!
<mpt> thanks, and likewise
* mpt puts his container of chocolatey goodness further away lest it induce stomach aches
<sabdfl> hey stub
<stub> sabdfl: Morning
<sabdfl> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKuIr4c.html
<stub> Ok. For your blueprint work to land Tuesday? I wanted to avoid a full rollout this week to give more of a chance for any Zope3.2 issues to fall out.
<sabdfl> stub: land in production tuesday?
<stub> Yes
<stub> Erm... Tuesday week
<sabdfl> oh
<sabdfl> not great
<sabdfl> want to get summer-of-code specs coming in
<sabdfl> and need blueprint in better shape, with benefit of this weekends landings
<sabdfl> are you expecting 3.2 issues?
<stub> ok. I'll do a full push late Tuesday.
<stub> We already found one, which Bjorn fixed.
<sabdfl> finding them on staging?
<stub> Its just a large amount of changes
<sabdfl> or just through general banging-on-it-under-development?
<sabdfl> right
<sabdfl> ok, perhaps its worth holding off
<stub> I think Brad found it on his local box
<sabdfl> scary
<sabdfl> to find something local that's not showing up in tests
<stub> It was a Z3.2 bug
<sabdfl> good job bradb, in that case
<stub> So technically our tests shouldn't have been checking for it (the Zope 3.2 one should have, and indeed, there was already an open bug report on it. Bjorn added a workaround upstream, but the real bug is still in there as fixing it will probably cause breakage)
<sabdfl> can you look over that db patch so i can renumber and send it off to pqm?
<stub> yup
<sabdfl> thanks
<stub> So a product series milestone is also a product milestone?
<sabdfl> stub: yes, same milestone, just now connected to the series AND the product
<sabdfl> the latter part of the db patch tries to set as many series / distroreleases as possible on the milestones
<sabdfl> on the basis that, if there is only one series / distrorelease, rock on
<stub> sabdfl: ok - that all looks good. patch-40-49-0.sql pending comments.sql updates ;)
<sabdfl> then there are some pages that will let me fix all the remaining ones manaually
<sabdfl> ah
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> ok :-)
<sabdfl> COMMENT ON COLUMN Milestone.distrorelease IS 'The distrorelease for which this is a milestone.';
<sabdfl> COMMENT ON COLUMN Milestone.productseries IS 'The productseries for which this is a milestone.';
<sabdfl> ok?
<sabdfl> stub?
<stub> COMMENT ON COLUMN Milestone.distrorelease IS 'The distrorelease for which this is a milestone. Milestones for a distrorelease are always milestones for the corresponding distribution.'
<sabdfl> ok
<stub> (which describes the constraints in english)
<sabdfl> done
<stub> 32 degrees broken clouds my arse
<sivang> mornint all
<mpt> jamesh, got time for a ~50-line review?
<mpt> or lifeless?
<jamesh> mpt: okay
<mpt> jamesh, https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileyYAfK6.html
<mpt> Much of it is SVG stuff that can be ignored
<jamesh> that email address in logintoken.py should really be in the config file ...
<jamesh> (but I won't make you change it personally)
<jamesh> mpt: it mostly looks okay, but I have a question about the stuff under lib/contrib/dynarch-resources
<jamesh> mpt: is that stuff that we've imported into the tree verbatim (and so we might want to pull in new versions in the future), or is it stuff that is okay to modify?
<mpt> jamesh, we've pulled in the minimum files to make the current menu work, in the expectation that it will be replaced with something better
<mpt> and the CSS already has one change Steve made
<jamesh> mpt: okay.  In that case I'm fine with the changes.
<mpt> thanks!
<jamesh> it'd be good to have something that doesn't break middle click, "open in new window" and similar
<mpt> yes
<mpt> that'll be part of why we're replacing it :-)
<mpt> That, and windows jumping to the front whenever they finish loading
<jamesh> also, having non-obfuscated javascript is nice :)
<mpt> and having open-source-able JavaScript is also nice
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=jamesh]  De-aquafies the menu bar, and fixes the menu's 404 errors. Cleans up Launchpad's welcome e-mail message. Fixes bug 3273 (Confusing signup language), bug 39295 (+teamlist page has two headings), and bug 39318 (Bug listing font size is too small). (r3474: Matthew Paul Thomas)
<mpt> jamesh, https://launchpad.net/projects/launchpad/+bugs rocks, thanks for implementing it :-)
<highvoltage> hi there.
<highvoltage> anyone willing to help me with starting translations for a product in launchpad?
<highvoltage> i've imported the .po files, and chose that rosetta manages the translation
<highvoltage> but i don't know what to do from there.
<lifeless> jordi is your man
<lifeless> jordi: ^^
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  move milestones towards series (r3475: Mark Shuttleworth)
<OdyX> Hey all. Wondering why I'm translating koffice, as my local version is translated... Template not updated yet ? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/koffice/+pots/koffice/fr/+translate
<ruffneck> que ?
<OdyX> ruffneck: koffice IS in french, but unstranslated in Launchpad...
<OdyX> I can try to find the .po for koffice and upload it...
<ruffneck> I'm really not sure about translation.. you translate another meaningless word to another which has no real resemblance or intention in real physical world
<OdyX> ruffneck: ???
<ruffneck> I can't help my mom with her windows on the phone because she has translated version I have no clue about...
<OdyX> ruffneck: it's not at all what I'm speaking you about...
<ruffneck> I know
<ruffneck> please translate.. somebody likes it
<OdyX> ruffneck: Hum... Koffice IS translated... My version here IS in french.
<OdyX> I just want not to make the work twice.
<ruffneck> oh.. 
<OdyX> So I'm wondering if the *.po will be uploaded or if I should do it...
<OdyX> The translation (i18nisation) IS ever made (KDE guys)... But not up2date in Launchpad.
<OdyX> And people (like me) are beginning to translate it AGAIN => probable differences with KDE's version...
<OdyX> and work is made twice.
<ruffneck> hmm.. I did 2% of translation into Finnish ;P don't know if it is a good idea or not ;D
<stub> Its not that I don't love you. It is gaim just crashing :-P
<OdyX> ruffneck: check if Koffice is ever translated 
<OdyX> Could somebody tell me what to do that about? upload *.po from kde's svn 
<OdyX> ?
<ruffneck> those translation will be funny when you translate sentences out of context :D
<ruffneck> done 5% ;D
<OdyX> ruffneck: you'd better stop... and wait for po's upload.
<ruffneck> po's what? 
<ruffneck> po ?
<OdyX> files with translations....
<ruffneck> I guess they will overwrite ;P
<OdyX> ruffneck: so why don't ya stop ?
<cprov> good morning, dudes, someone can tell me what is wrong with pqm ? is the web UI error known ?
<lifeless> if its multicoloured
<stub> Hmm.. never seenn that before
<lifeless> then someone sent a emai with invalid RFC2822 formatting in the commit message
<lifeless> known defect
<lifeless> its a bug in the pqm-submit plugin
<cprov> lifeless: that was me, for sure :(
<lifeless> always be sure to do 'bzr pqm-submit -m 'message' 
<stub> Does it clear itself after the job completes?
<lifeless> yes
<OdyX> So. Finally uploaded koffice.po for french.
<stub> bzr pqm-submit... hmm... first I've heard of it.
<stub> unknown command
<lifeless> see the bzr plugins wiki page
<cprov> lifeless: haven't heard about that too, using shell script yet, will look on it, thank you
<stub> lifeless: Launchpad wiki?
<lifeless> stub: bzr wiki!
<cprov> lifeless: see the message (redirect to me intead of pqm) -> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCOq48C.html . What's wrong ?
<stub> launchpad wiki still documents using the script
<rcaskey_> howdy everyone. I was wondering, has there been any thought about having launchpad provide an openid server?
<stub> I guess we need a designated victim as James was updating that stuff
<ruffneck> OdyX: did I say I continued?
<ruffneck> the translation sucks anyway.. so don't take it too seriously :P
<OdyX> ruffneck: OK :D
<ruffneck> I don't know how anybody can translate those lines when they are out of context. It is source for usability problems
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [r=bjornt]  Fixes for dak-tools and soyuz (r3476: Celso Providelo, Daniel Silverstone)
<lifeless> cprov: related issues: bug #36022 (support full suite cmdline option for
<lifeless> change-override), bug # 37156 (do not require component option for
<lifeless> change-override), bug #39148 (removed unused and untested file from
<lifeless> archivepublisher module), bug #38636 (uploader extra check on duplicated
<lifeless> filenames), bug #39281 (swallowing spurious output from test)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36022 in qprocd "change-override can't handle pockets" [Major,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36022
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38636 in qprocd "xfce4-mixer has a different orig.tar.gz to the  one recorded in the Sources file" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38636
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39281 in launchpad "/doc/zzz-soyuz-set-of-uploads.txt system doc test extremly noisy" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39281
<lifeless> that stuff there
<lifeless> cprov: its not part of the recognized pqm commands
<lifeless> cprov: and it is part of your commit message.
<ruffneck> it's also controversial when system should speak the user language and not developer jargon, but when refering to certain items you have to speak in exact case in order to avoid confusion
<cprov> lifeless: uhm .. script is broken
<ruffneck> some words or strings should never be translated
<lifeless> commit messages to PQM must be one line only
<ruffneck> strings of characters.. 
<stub> Isn't that the subject header? The header can be split into multiple lines by mailers and relays (and combined back to a single line at the destination)
<lifeless> stub: yes. The script has not used RFC2822 continuations
<lifeless> if it had PQM would see a single line commit message
<lifeless> \n in headers is an encoding tool, not a content character.
<lifeless> because it wasn't encoded correctly, the garbage lines got considered part of the body by the first MTA.
<lifeless> night all
<stub> night
<cprov> lifeless: good night and thank you
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Ensure email is sent as utf-8 encoding, not utf8, which violates RFCs (r3477: Stuart Bishop)
<cprov> stub: ping
<stub> cprov: pong
<cprov> stub: didn't get your point on last message about buildd system defect, do you have any additional info ?
<stub> cprov: No - just stating what happened and what I did. Seemed to be working afterwards.
<cprov> stub: yes, I don't think I can do anything w/o knowing the defect, anyway, well done, thank you
<sabdfl> stub: when are you planning that full rollout? tuesday?
<sabdfl> tomorrow?
<sabdfl> or still keen to defer?
<stub> sabdfl: I was thinking Tuesday late my time. I was going to discuss it with Kiko if he came online
<stub> Z3.2 seems solid enough to run with if we need to
<jordi> hi!
<jordi> hmm, late for highvoltage.
* SteveA waves at stub
<stub> Yo
<OdyX> Hey all... Some questions...
<OdyX> Canonical claims to use FLOSS, no?
<OdyX> So what's that ? https://launchpad.net/%40%40/dynarch/hmenu.js (totally unreadable, though)
<OdyX> Bizarre license, totally unreadable code...
<OdyX> And I'm trying to solve (on Launchpad's side) the bug 39312, but hte work seems hard...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<rcaskey_> is launchpad's list of users stored in ldap or postgres?
<zul> hi guys, is it possible to merge zulcss and zul. I dont have access to the email address for zul anymore.
<OdyX> Could someone answer my questions, please?
<OdyX> OK. I've made a patch to be applied to one of the .js from Launchpad...
<OdyX> What's the name of the binary ?
<zyga> OdyX: ?
<zyga> OdyX: what binary
<OdyX> I'm working on bug 39312 on Launchpad's side.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<OdyX> Because I hardly believe this is no konqueror bug...
<OdyX> So I downloaded @@/dynarch/hmenu.js, beautifed it and found someting
<OdyX> I have an indented version that should solve that bug without touching to Konqueror nor hardly to Launchpad zyga
<zyga> OdyX: back to my question, what binary?
<OdyX> zyga: the entry in Launchpad I should submit my version to...
<OdyX> zyga: I mean: who should I submit my version to? certainly not on "kdebase konqueror", but then in "launchpad" ?
<zyga> hmm, if you fixed a part of launchpad then there is none
<OdyX> zyga: OK.... 
<OdyX> So how ?
<zyga> I don't really know how one can submit stuff to rosetta /launchpad which are not open source
<OdyX> This is crazy, isn't it ??
<zyga> ask carlos, he'll help you probably
<OdyX> OK.
<OdyX> He's not here :->
<OdyX> what's his Launchpad name ?
<zyga> I dont know really
<OdyX> well...
<zyga> he works here daily
<OdyX> OK.
<zyga> just wait till tomorrow I guess
<OdyX> Let's look for a heavy karma :D
<OdyX> OK. I will wait. Thanks for attention!
<OdyX> OK. Found. Writing my mail.
<kiko> ahoy hackers
<sivang> ahoy kiko 
<kiko> hey sivan
<zul> hey kiko
<kiko> hey zul 
<zul> are you one of the launchpad admins? i probably emailed you already...
<kiko> zul, ah, I saw your request from yesterday
<zul> ok 
<kiko> zul, I'll only be able to tend to it tomorrow
<zul> kiko: sure no problem..
<OdyX> kiko: I have a "patch" for you..
<kiko> OdyX, with bug number?
<OdyX> kiko: it's on launchpad...
<OdyX> kiko on https://launchpad.net/%40%40/dynarch/hmenu.js
<OdyX> kiko: it would solve 39312 (and its duplicate)
<OdyX> I have a modified (and indented) version here and it stilll works with both Konqueror and Firefox.
<OdyX> kiko: do you find reasonnable to have a 30 kiB JS for a menu ? I find that HUGE !
<kiko> OdyX, uhm, okay, slowly this time
<kiko> so a) I'm not very familiar with his the JS menus work
<kiko> b) 30kB is huge, but it's cached by the client, so we only really transfer it once
<OdyX> kiko: I understand a) very well.... seen how big the JS is.
<kiko> c) what does your modified version do?
<OdyX> kiko: just avoid asking the focus.
<kiko> asking the focus?
<OdyX> kiko: yep... Every Launchpad page asks the focus when opened (and touched by that JS)
<kiko> really? that's unfortunate
<kiko> okay. 
<kiko> here's my suggestion: email mpt and stevea, CC: launchpad-users
<OdyX> mpt and steeva ?
<kiko> they are the ones behind the original JS and are most likely to be able to take care of your request
<kiko> mpt and SteveA yes
<SteveA> OdyX: hi.  that JS stuff will be entirely removed and replaced within the next few weeks
<OdyX> SteveA: OK... That's not a bad idea I think...
<SteveA> i agree with you about the problems with the size and its functionality
<OdyX> SteveA: so no need for an e-mail and for last two hours identation :D
<SteveA> basically, it's a proprietory thing that we're using as an interim measure
<SteveA> but i'll be glad to receive your improvements to it, so long as you understand that it'll be entirely replaced soon
<OdyX> SteveA: I was even concerned about that aspect...
<OdyX> SteveA: no worry at all...
<OdyX> at least I can close some bugs and improve Konqueror's user's experience with Launchpad :>
<SteveA> cool
<OdyX> SteveA: a little more test on Konqueror would be appreciated next time :D
<OdyX> SteveA: and I'm disponible for beta-testing if wanted.
<SteveA> that's great
<SteveA> mail me, and i'll get in touch when we're working on the new thing
<SteveA> steve at ubuntu.com
<kiko> OdyX, when the new thing gets landed on staging, well, it's the best place to test
<OdyX> OK! That's the things I excepted to hear!
<OdyX> SteveA: Sent. As I now see, the comments I putted are not adapted, but the script should work "as is" in at least Konqui & Firefox.
<SteveA> OdyX: thanks.  maybe you want to mail the author of dynarch with your fix also
<SteveA> there's a URL in the .js file
<OdyX> SteveA: do they pay ? :D
<SteveA> no idea.  you can ask them ;-)
<OdyX> I will...
#launchpad 2006-04-23
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: Fix https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/6429 (Links to consumed tokens generate 404 errors). r=jamesh (r3478: Guilherme Salgado)
<kiko> matsubara, DUPEME: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/39293
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39293 in rosetta "No way to search for specific translated item" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  
<matsubara> kiko: duped that one today in the morning.
<kiko> rock and roll
<kiko> don't you wish all our launchpad error reports were like the one on easter sunday? :)
<sabdfl> kiko!
<kiko> sabdfl, sabdfl, sabdfl!
<sabdfl> happy easter, bunny
<kiko> I refuse to be a bunny!
<lifeless> kiko: dude, stop bouncing then :)
<kiko> ai ai
<sabdfl> mdz and i just toured the DC with james
<kiko> isn't it lovely?
<sabdfl> great work he and Znarl have been up to
<kiko> yeah, they are busy bodies
<kiko> okay, let me move out of the airport into the house
<sabdfl> kiko: did stub decide if he was going to power ahead with zope3.2 tomorrow, in production?
<lifeless> sabdfl: for your stuff I think he was going to cherry pick it
<sabdfl> not likely
<sabdfl> pretty big patch landed there, with lots of rf merges along the way
<kiko> mmmm not sure
<lifeless> oh? touches too much ?
<sabdfl> mpt_ did a great job on the menu
<sabdfl> looks much better
<sabdfl> need to put proper links there though
<erdalronahi> Hi all, hi doko
<erdalronahi> I just tried to export some po-templates of OpenOffice2 in Breezy,
<erdalronahi> but Rosetta "encountered" problems.
<sabdfl> night all
<erdalronahi> Unfortunately these templates are vital for us, since we (the Kurdish team) produce our GSI for upstream from them, 
<erdalronahi> and the deadline for OOo 2.0.3 is in two days.
<erdalronahi> Can anybody help with that? Maybe doko?
<radix> Hi!
<radix> I'm having trouble creating a branch for a team for a product, or something
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> just waiting for ddaa to resume
<radix> Branch URL is required (I've had other problems with this before), but lifeless is telling me I should be able to create a branch without specifying it
<radix> ok
<lifeless> historically we had that form set so you could create it with NULL
<lifeless> which creates a team branch.
<lifeless> ddaa: hi
<ddaa> just for a moment ;)
<lifeless> 09:04 < radix> Hi!
<lifeless> 09:05 < radix> I'm having trouble creating a branch for a team for a product, or something
<lifeless> 09:05 < radix> Branch URL is required (I've had other problems with this before), but lifeless is telling me I should be able to create a branch without specifying it
<ddaa> Well, no, you should not.
<lifeless> ddaa: I knew you'd know this
<lifeless> ddaa: how do we do hosted branches now ?
<ddaa> just push to sftp
<radix> aha
<radix> so, what's the format for pushing to a team SFTP URL, then?
<lifeless> ddaa: oh. Can we -please- get a web ui for it back.
<lifeless> ddaa: discoverability!
<lifeless> radix: I'll show you in a sec
<ddaa> sftp://bazaar.launcphad.net/~team/product/branch
<radix> cool
<ddaa> assuming you are a member of team
* radix tries it
<radix> yeah, I should be now
<radix> hrm
<ddaa> lifeless: I think I have work in the pipe that includes some text which explains that hosted branches are created by pushing.
<radix> can a team create a branch for any product? cause I don't think I've done any explicit association between my team and my product yet
<lifeless> ddaa: it forces people to use an awkward workflow.
<lifeless> #1 go to the web
<lifeless> #2 go to bzr, init, push
<radix> oh right, --create-prefix.
<lifeless> #3 back to the web to set the rest of the metadata
<radix> ddaa: awesome
<radix> ddaa: I'd be happy to review ;-)
<ddaa> lifeless: the #1 is one-off, it's not part of the workflow
<ddaa> and it's much less error-prone
<ddaa> since once the branch has been set with a NULL url, you cannot edit it.
<lifeless> ddaa: well, thats a different issue.
<ddaa> are we talking about UI?
<lifeless> ddaa: I think you should be able to unhost a branch - not delete, just move it to a new home.
<lifeless> ddaa: and if you can do that, the branch url starting NULL is not a problem.
<ddaa> yes, but it's not trivial, and IMO it's not worth the trouble right now
<lifeless> that said, I think there should be a toggle for having a NULL branch - rather than just enter nothing, have a group, with a tick box for 'hosted' and a text field for 'mirrored'
<ddaa> I thought about that at first, but writing a custom widget was too much trouble at the time
<ddaa> lifeless: I think your point has merit, so please file bugs if you do not want to to be forgotten
<ddaa> But the current UI is the best compromise I (in concertation with spiv, salgado, etc.) could come up with given the current constraints.
<ddaa> for example, switching branches to/from hosted would require expensive, launchpad-driven, operations on the branch warehouse.
<lifeless> nup
<lifeless> it doesn't
<ddaa> I knew you would disagree :)
<lifeless> it *could*
<cprov> good night, guys
<ddaa> cprov: good night
<ddaa> lifeless: at the very least, it would require implementing a garbage collector for the sftp area.
<ddaa> could be a simple cron script
* mpt_ wakes up and learns a new word
<ddaa> hey mpt_
<radix> mpt_: "damnitwhyamIupsoearlybuggrit"?
<mpt_> comportment (k?m-p?rt'm?nt, -p?rt'-) n. Bearing; deportment.
<mpt_> but I'm guessing it means something wildly different in French
<ddaa> in french it means "behaviour" or "attitude"
<mpt_> bug 39312 seems to be using it synonymously with "problem"
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39312 in konqueror "BAD tab comportements in Launchpad (and others)" [Normal,Rejected]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39312
<mpt_> Seveas, that's a slight bug in Ubugtu
<ddaa> lifeless: essentially I agree with you on the desired functionality.
<Seveas> mpt_, it currently sorts on severity first and status second
<Seveas> I'm planning to make it a bit more intelligent
<ddaa> lifeless: what I'm arguing is that the present UI is a reasonable way to present the _existing_ functionality.
<ddaa> I'll be happy to discuss it when I come back from vacation, thursday.
<lifeless> ddaa: thanks
<mpt_> Seveas, cool
<Seveas> turned out not to be a lack of intelligence but a bug, fixed
<Seveas> it still is somewhat unintelligent, but I'm not too much in a hurry to fix it 
<stub> Do we have a magic method to flush the SQLObject cache in tests that need to do so?
<stub> nm... found it
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Person.is_valid_person should be false for teams (Bug 39241) (r3479: Stuart Bishop)
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  Add explicit 'return None' to assignKarma (r3480: Stuart Bishop)
<doko> erdalronahi: I currently can't do anything about the rosetta export problem, waiting we'll have to wait until the removal of the wrong message strings is finished. carlos and stub are working on it
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> morning
<stub> yo
<carlos> stub: hi, sorry for not answering your email, I got the branch review and did all fixes I was asked for, but I'm getting weird test errors (looks like a bad conflict resolution with sample data) and my girlfriend was not happy with the idea of me working on holidays...
<carlos> stub: I'm fixing the problem now and will ping you to execute it on production (after testing it on staging again)
<stub> ok. So the only holdup is sample data? That shouldn't affect me running it for OOo
<carlos> stub: that's what I think, but I want to be 100% sure
<carlos> that script destroys data
<stub> ok.
<stub> Email me when you are done - hopefully I can run it tomorrow morning my time.
<SteveA> mpt_: ping
<SteveA> stub: voice call in a bit?
<stub> SteveA: Sure.
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<stub> carlos: Or tonight if it doesn't take 7 hours to run on staging this time ;)
<carlos> stub: well, I'm not sure it will be faster, but I'm not going to remove all templates we need to remove on production, I will test it only with a couple of POTemplates
<carlos> if it works there, it should work for 10-13
<erdalronahi> doko: good morning
<doko> erdalronahi: good morning
<mpt_> SteveA, pong
<erdalronahi> doko: Maybe you have read my mail, we had serious problems with your script
<doko> erdalronahi: I didn't claim it would be perfect, didn't see the failures you experience
<erdalronahi> :) I'm sure you didn't
<erdalronahi> Unfortunately I did. Now we are stuck up a bit,
<erdalronahi> because the deadline of OOo 2.0.3 is tomorrow and I can't
<erdalronahi> produce a GSI, let alone an up-to-date GSI
<erdalronahi> I could not figure out what the script is supposed to do, else I would have done it "by hand" myself
<doko> you can find the updated GSI here: http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/GSI_ku_20060418.sdf
<erdalronahi> doko: I am very grateful
<doko> we currently cannot import the 2.0.3 templates into rosetta (not before dapper release), when the first OOo 2.0.3 is uploaded. but maybe carlos knows that better
<carlos> doko: right, Ubuntu should not have .pot files that doesn't match what we have in Ubuntu
<carlos> doko: I guess we don't have 2.0.3 in dapper, right?
<erdalronahi> doko: the last time the GSI was 12,1 megabyte, now it is 4,4
<erdalronahi> there seem to be some things missing
<erdalronahi> it's not the en-US originals that are missing
<doko> I check, that about 7800 translations in the po files are present in the GSI as well
<doko> s /check/checked/
<doko> carlos: right, but I'm talking about GSI files ;-P it should be safe to import these once the project is in string freeze
<carlos> doko: Import the GSI files?
<carlos> doko: we don't have a way to import them, It's a completely new feature we need to implement
<carlos> doko: about your mail to upload a new OO file, we will execute it later today. I think you will be able to do the upload tomorrow morning (your morning)
<erdalronahi> doko: 7800 may be correct, but why was the GSI so much bigger last time?
<erdalronahi> And not only yours, the one Rail Aliev from OOo produced was even bigger, 14,4 MB
<doko> it has only the en-US strings, for which you have translated strings
<erdalronahi> ok, that's a sound explanation
<erdalronahi> but it means you have used a different script now?
<doko> no, apparently po2oo wants to have the template files saved with an .oo extension
<erdalronahi> that is a good explanation why I got those "no template present" errors
<SteveA> mpt_: skype call?
<erdalronahi> doko: the translate-toolkit in Dapper (0.8rel) is newer than 0.8rc6? Does "rel" stand for release?
<doko> erdalronahi: yes
<erdalronahi> doko: so to use your script I have to rename all "pot" to "oo"?
<mpt_> SteveA, sure
<doko> erdalronahi: no, the sdf files
<erdalronahi> well, I didn't come that fare, before I get there, the directory with the script and all subdirs are wiped out completely
<erdalronahi> I reproduced that on two different computers
<carlos> stub: hi, do you have 5 minutes to help me with a test that is failing with the new testing infrastructure? (it was working before)
<SteveA> BjornT: voice call later (phone perhaps) ?
<BjornT> SteveA: sure, either phone or skype.
<stub> carlos: sure
<stub> carlos: I probably need to see the test output and the setup and teardown methods being used.
<carlos> stub: this is the test: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filePN146I.html
<carlos> stub: I think the problem is that I'm doing the SetUp and TearDown twice
<carlos> stub: the problem is that the second SetUp is not restoring the database, and the test after "Or even a concrete language."
<stub> I need the test output
<carlos> is getting the database modifications done before
<carlos> ok, let me run it again...
<stub> Don't worry - I think I know what is going wrong
<carlos> stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file86S8sg.html
<carlos> stub: what should I fix?
<stub> from canonical.ftests.pgsql import PgTestSetup
<stub> PgTestSetup._reset_db = True
<stub> What is happening is that database changes are not being noticed, as they are being made by a subprocess, so the database is not being reset.
<carlos> oh
<stub> carlos: Put those lines before the tearDown
<carlos> Ok
<carlos> thanks
<stub> I think I have worked out how to fix this ad hope to sort this when improving the test fixtures.
<carlos> ok, thanks
<carlos> stub: in fact... it was breaking the next test
<carlos> I guess we should add it always before the tearDown if we test a script, even if we execute the setUp and tearDown just once, right?
<stub> So what happens when I push a --lightweight checkout to rocketfuel?
<stub> c/rocketfuel/chinstrap
<BjornT> stub: don't know, i would suggest pushing the whole repo instead
<stub> So commits to the lightweight branch are actually committed to the repo, and then you push the repo as a whole. I see.
<BjornT> yeah
* BjornT -> lunch
<lifeless> stub: right
<sabdf1> stub: are you planning a rollout today?
<sabdf1> i'm keen to send off a note w.r.t. dapper+1 specs that depends on the rollout
<stub> sabdf1: Yes. Just deciding on what revision. Thinking about r3473
<carlos> jamesh: hi, around?
<jamesh> carlos: yeah
<carlos> jamesh: Seems like I did a small mistake this weekend and merged from rocketfuel in the middle of fixing a branch you reviewed
<carlos> jamesh: I was planning to send you a diff with the changes I did after the review
<carlos> but I don't see a way to do it... Do you mind if I send you a diff against rocketfuel?
<jamesh> carlos: that's fine.  Alternatively if you've pushed to chinstrap I should be able to see that diff on the pending reviews page
<carlos> jamesh: you have there partial changes, I just did the final ones and I guess it would take some time to get the pending reviews page updated, but whatever you prefer
<jamesh> carlos: in that case, send me the diff
<carlos> ok
<sabdf1> stub: does that include mpt's nice menu improvement, and my milestone landing?
<stub> sabdfl: That would be r3473 and r3474. They can go in too if you are confident they are solid.
<stub> Most developers will not have tested it though as yesterday was a holiday for most
<sabdf1> stub: yes, they are solid
<stub> (But then again, same goes for the Sunday code I was considering...)
<stub> ok.
<sabdf1> ok, thanks!
<sabdf1> pls ping me when it's out so i can send that mail
<carlos> stub, anyone else: Is there any problem if I turn off staging for 10 - 15 minutes to merge one of my branches and test a script there?
<stub> No problem here
* carlos goes ahead
<SteveA> Seveas: around?
<Seveas> yes
<lifeless> BjornT: could you do me a favour ?
<BjornT> lifeless: maybe :) what do you want me to do?
<lifeless> allocate the current pending reviews to folk
<BjornT> sure
<lifeless> thanks - I owe you one
<lifeless> tchau eveyone
<carlos> hmm, seems like staging will take a bit more to be back
<carlos> the bzr merge says that it would take 45 minutes....
<stub> BjornT: My branch in unassigned is a fix for the topcrasher and small
<BjornT> stub: ok, i can review it today then if you send me a diff. it shows up as already merged, though, can you check out why?
<lifeless> BjornT: you haven't pushed it ;0
* stub pushes
<stub> My bad
<cprov> morning, hackers
<mpt> hi cprov, there's an urgent bug for you
<cprov> mpt: tell me which one
<mpt> "Can I please have a fix for this available somewhere on drescher by the end of Tuesday? We *need* to have this fixed for beta." -- bug 37156
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37156 in qprocd "can't change sections or priorities with change-override.py" [Major,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37156
<cprov> mpt: I've sorted this with Kamion yesterday, landed a workarrounded script in drescher for him, I'm reimplementing new version right now
<cprov> mpt: my fault, must update the bug info :(
<mpt> ok, no worries, just saw it hanging there :-)
<carlos> lifeless: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filewRqTXf.html
<carlos> lifeless: any idea about that one?
<lifeless> carlos: looks like a corrupt branch
<lifeless> are you using a shared repository ?
<carlos> not yet
<cprov> mpt: bug info up to date, thank you for the heads up 
<carlos> lifeless: what could I do to fix it (and help you to debug the problem that caused it)?
<lifeless> carlos: report it on #bzr
<lifeless> carlos: file a bug
<lifeless> what it indicates is that a revision referenced in that branch is not in the storage for the branch.
<carlos> lifeless: and is there a fast solution to be able to merge that on staging?
<lifeless> carlos: your branch is corrupt
<lifeless> carlos: you need to fix that, which probably involves remirroring it
<carlos> I guess I would need to get a diff and create a new one...
<carlos> oh, so it's a problem with the mirror?
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  expose destroySelf() through the IRevisionNumber interface (r3481: James Henstridge)
<carlos> I mean, it would be a problem with the mirror?
<lifeless> its a problem with sftp://carlos@chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/carlos/launchpad/bug-32610/
<lifeless> probably
<carlos> lifeless: I had a network problem pushing that branch, but I thought that a new push would fix anything broken ...
<lifeless> carlos: how do you push? rsync or sftp ?
<carlos> rsync
<lifeless> it should yes
<carlos> is there any way to test my local branch to know if it's a problem with my branch instead of the mirror?
<lifeless> bzr check
* carlos checks it
<carlos> lifeless: it ends killed
<carlos> that smells like somethig is wrong with my branch :-(
<lifeless> probably out of memory
<lifeless> weave check can do that I hear
<lifeless> its late here and I'm really beat
<lifeless> can you please seek help on #bzr?
<lifeless> night all
<carlos> sure
<carlos> lifeless: thanks
<carlos> lifeless: and night
* carlos -> lunch
<stub> Kinnison, cprov: I'm disabling the ftpmaster stuff on drescher in preparation for an update.
<cprov> stub: okay
<stub> cprov: Do you want the code updated too? Or should we keep running the existing code
<cprov> stub: we need code update 
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for a regular code update. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes. Wikis will be in read only mode during this period.
<stub> Kinnison, cprov: Soyuz stuff should all be online again
<cprov> stub: thank you 
<jamesh> cprov: are you still involved with the CoC code?
<cprov> jamesh: UI code, when I have time
<cprov> jamesh: I've seen bug 39547
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39547 in launchpad "Code of Conduct 1.0.1 signatures not accepted" [Normal,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39547
<cprov> jamesh: not sure if I'll have time for it today
<jamesh> It looks like changing CodeOfConductConf.currentrelease to '1.0.1' would make 1.0.1 signatures work (and stop 1.0 signatures from being accepted)
<cprov> jamesh: yes
<jamesh> but it seems a bit weird that https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0.1/+sign expects a signed 1.0 CoC
<cprov> jamesh: I wonder if we can make this system better, maybe replace this code by a config section
<jamesh> and after updating current version to 1.0.1, https://launchpad.net/codeofconduct/1.0/+sign would expect a 1.0.1 signature
<cprov> jamesh: yes, it's wrong, old CoC version should not traverse to +sign
<cprov> jamesh: what do you think ?
<jamesh> cprov: ideally the 1.0 CoC should point people at the 1.0.1 CoC for signing
<jamesh> cprov: if we only have a single CoC, I'd expect to have https://launchpad/codeofconduct/+sign (no version number)
<jamesh> or if we have multiple CoC series, https://launchpad/codeofconduct/$cocseries/+sign
<elmo> stuuuuuuuuuuuub
<cprov> jamesh: makes sense, "Sign the current version", maybe "Read the old versions"
<stub> elmoooo!
<jamesh> cprov: to top it off, mpt would like to see this stuff under /people/$user/...
<jamesh> (at least the signing UI)
<elmo> stub: never mind
<mpt> your signatures in /people/you/+signatures, and the Ubuntu CoC in /distros/ubuntu/+coc/1.0.1
<cprov> jamesh: feasible, summarizing CoC system needs some hours of love
<cprov> mpt: so you mean CoC you be oriented by distribution ?
<mpt> cprov, or product or project
<cprov> mpt: uhm, that's a nice decision, we missed it from the original implementation 
<zul> ./whois kiko
<zul> oops...
<mpt> cprov, either that, or we say "right, CoC's an Ubuntu-only thing", and put it at conduct.ubuntu.com similar to ShipIt
<cprov> mpt: the last should make people less scared for now
<cprov> mpt: not sure if project/product admins will fill comfortable to manage CoC things at all (yet)
<jamesh> mpt/cprov: it is something that needs some specing (plus decisions on what is worth spending time on to support).
<mpt> yeah
<cprov> jamesh/mpt: what about have a meeting with SteveA/kiko about the conduct.ubuntu.com idea ?
<mpt> yes, or maybe bring it up at the LP meeting
<mpt> We probably need whatever evidence there is of the CoC working for Ubuntu
<mpt> (has it been enforced? Is it a good persuasive tool? etc)
<mpt> to know whether it's worth letting everyone else have one
<jamesh> cprov: moving it to a separate site sounds like it would be a similar amount of work to allowing multiple CoCs (especially if you include the work the admins would need to do to get the separate site up and running with SSL, etc)
<stub> elmo: If I'm supposed to be able to log in to carbon, I can't; it doesn't seem to have my key.
<elmo> stub: yeah, it won't yet - I've "borrowed" it for preview on thursday
<stub> elmo: No probs
<jamesh> elmo: a few months ago you reported https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/30276.  Do you remember enough about what you did to answer the question I asked in a comment?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30276 in launchpad "launchpad claims a key is expired when it's not" [Major,Needs info]  
<elmo> jamesh: I suspect it was after - I didn't notice the key had expired until the (old dak-based) archive broke
<elmo> gar, why can't you reply to specific comments through the web-ui
<cprov> jamesh: maybe, sounds like we are swapping coding time by DC-admin time; don't know need focused discussion.
<jamesh> elmo: okay.  I'll dupe it then.
<zul> is there any launchpad admin's around that can merge 2 accounts for me?
<Kinnison> Is there a reason why you cannot merge them yourself?
<zul> yeah i dont have access to one of the email addressess anymore
<Kinnison> aah, yes
<zul> zul is the old one and i want it to be merged with zulcss
<Kinnison> zul: you probably need one of lifeless or stevea
<Kinnison> kiko may also know how to do it
* Kinnison is an admit, but doesn't know how to merge two accounts forcibly
<Kinnison> s/admit/admin/
<zul> ok...ill just wait around for kiko then
<tseng> steve did it for me
<tseng> send him a gpg signed request with both account names
<tseng> is the key on both of them?
<zul> just one of them
<tseng> the lost one, or the good one?
<zul> the good one
<tseng> cool
<zul> tseng: the bad one has my gentoo account and im pretty sure it has been retired
<carlos> stub: still around?
<stub> carlos: yes
<carlos> stub: could you take a look to pqm?
<carlos> seems like it's stalled, we got a confirmation of current task about 2 hours and a half
<carlos> ago
<mpt> so, that's pretty cool
<mpt> Launchpad is censoring the FAQ
<carlos> mpt: I see it...
<mpt> by not linking to it on half the pages in Launchpad
<stub> carlos: it is busy doing stuff - I think the 'push to chinstrap' stage. You sure about that  2 hours?
<carlos> mpt: oh
<carlos> stub: that or we got the same merge request twice
<carlos> stub: I got the email from arch-commits mailing list two hours and a half ago
<stub> Hmm... not pushing to chinstrap - no activity on that box...
<stub> ok. Can't see anything to do except kill it :-(
<carlos> stub: Can you do the push manually? or next merge will do that push?
<carlos> or will be that merge lost?
<stub> carlos: The merge never completed - it didn't get to the push stage. So there is nothing new to push.
<stub> pqm is retrying the job now.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> stub: thanks for looking at it
<SteveA> zul: hello
<zul> hi SteveA 
<SteveA> let's talk in private about your account merging issues
<zul> sure..
<mpt> SteveA, bug 40014 is very strange, I think it might be Zope
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40014 in launchpad "Variable chunks (e.g. FAQ link) missing from pages' footer" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40014
<BjornT> mpt, SteveA: yes, it is zope, it happens every time zope inserts a <base> tag. it doesn't update the content-length header after doing so.
<SteveA> aw crap
<SteveA> BjornT: any idea if this is fixed with zope3.2
<SteveA> ?
<BjornT> SteveA: it doesn't seem to be fixed, but i'll write a test just to make sure.
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> this can go straight upstream, of course
<SteveA> as a workaround, add whitespace crap at the end of the main template ;-)
<BjornT> SteveA: i have a test now that confirms that it's not fixed. do you want me to fix it?
<SteveA> please
<SteveA> if you fix it upstream, then we can also apply the diff to our Zope
<SteveA> or do it the other way around, if you prefer
<BjornT> i'll fix it upstream first since i have zope3 trees already set up.
<SteveA> ok
<stub> quick fix is to trash the content-length header
<BjornT> stub: can you please pull r67079 from upstream zope3? it fixes bug 40014, and the diff is at https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileo1sNuL.html
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40014 in launchpad "Variable chunks (e.g. FAQ link) missing from pages' footer" [Normal,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40014
<SteveA> BjornT: looks good to me.  r=me
<BjornT> cool
<BjornT> SteveA, stub: btw, did you see my patch i sent to launchpad-reviews? it gets rid of the annoying warnings produced when running page tests?
<SteveA> what kind of warnings?
<SteveA> i saw that it was a very minimal patch
<BjornT> SteveA: bug 39426
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39426 in launchpad "Running page tests produces lots of warnings" [Normal,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39426
<SteveA> is this since zope3.2 ?
<SteveA> your fix looks okay, if you add a comment saying something like "tell our custom database adapter that the request has started"
<SteveA> do we get the same warnings on staging, i wonder
<BjornT> SteveA: yeah, i think so. i would guess that the set_request_started() call was removed by accident or something like that. i couldn't find any other place where that method was called.
<SteveA> it could mean that the request timeout stuff hasn't been working properly
<SteveA> and isn't working properly in production right now
<SteveA> in which case this should get cherry-picked
<BjornT> yeah could be, i'm not sure how to test if the timeout stuff is working properly, though.
<SteveA> see if we get tons of warnings in the production logs
<SteveA> see if we've had any timeout oopses
<jordi> I generated a few the other day
<jordi> https://launchpad.net/people/jordi/+translations does it
<jordi> but this is known
<BjornT> the timeout stuff probably is broken then, https://launchpad.net/people/jordi/+translations takes around 25 seconds to render, but it doesn't time out.
<jordi> it did the other day
<jordi> it worked for me now as well
<jordi> kiko is working on a new page for that
<carlos> jordi: it depends on the load of the server
<jordi> I figured
<jordi> ok, time to leave office
<jordi> laters
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later
<Seveas> SteveA, ping
<SteveA> Seveas: pong
<dguido> The page on the wiki is not complete, does anyone know where i can get an architecture overview of Malone?
<dguido> I'd like to specifically know how the branching of new distributions works and how new distros stay maintained with continually updated sources from upstream.
<kiko> e-hello
<Seveas> jamesh, ping
<kiko> SteveA, ping
<dilys> Merge to devel/launchpad/: [trivial]  expose destroySelf() through the IRevisionNumber interface (r3481: James Henstridge)
<kiko> yay
<kiko> oh that's weird
<kiko> two commits
<kiko> but same number
<kiko> did pqm drop the first?
<BjornT> kiko: yes, something went wrong with the first merge request
<kiko> I see
<kiko> cprov, "qprocd"? not "launchpad-qprocd"?
<cprov> kiko: duderino, don't blame me ;)
<kiko> matsubara, ping?
<kiko> matsubara, can you verify bug 6010 is actually fixed-in-production?
<cprov> kiko: I preffer launchpad prefix too, but I'd really like another fancy name like 'librarian' or 'supermirror' 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6010 in malone "error when putting non-number into bug number field: OOPS-B192" [Major,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6010
<kiko> I don't dislike qprocd
<kiko> just..find it odd that it doesn't refer to lp
<kiko> maybe you're right
<cprov> kiko: but I won't fight against this new name/standard. It's weird, but harmless  
<matsubara> kiko: it's working and I changed the bug status to Fix Released
<kiko> matsubara, I just tested in production following the steps reported and got the same 404
<matsubara> kiko: hmm, we don't have a custom bug not found page. The fix for that bug was to make the bug field accept bug nicknames too.
<kiko> that's not the entire bug, though
<kiko> read the description
<matsubara> I see. Should I re-open it or open a new one requesting a custom bug not found page?
<kiko> I'd reopen it
<matsubara> kiko: it doesn't belong to the oops milestone anymore, right? What about the severity?
<kiko> matsubara, you are somewhat right (though it causes 404s) -- severity Normal.
<matsubara> kiko: what milestone do you suggest? 1.0?
<kiko> matsubara, later or none
<kiko> does anyone know if today's the first day we're running on the new zope?
<mdke> carlos, jordi, around?
<jordi> yes
<carlos> mdke: hi
<carlos> kiko: no idea, sorry
<mdke> wow, 2 for the price of one
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> mdke: sorry, you have only half of me...
<mdke> if I upload an updated pot template, with lots of changes to line numbers, but very few changes to strings, do the strings get merged automatically, or do translators have to redo them?
<mdke> carlos, half is enough
<carlos> mdke: what do you mean by line numbers?
<mdke> carlos, :
<mdke> -#: C/config-system.xml:1069(para) 
<mdke> +#: C/config-system.xml:1084(para) 
<carlos> that will not affect translations at all
<mdke> same msgid
<carlos> only the msgid changes are 'bad' for translators
<mdke> good, thanks v much, as usual
<carlos> mdke: you are welcome
<carlos> mdke: btw, I owe you an email answer... I will try to send it tomorrow, now that I'm done with the OO fixing
<carlos> sorry for the delay...
<mdke> carlos, no problema
<mdke> carlos, who can upload pot templates to distros/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-docs/+translations?
<jordi> the owner of the template, usually
<jordi> who is it?
<mdke> lemme see
<BjornT> kiko: yes, today is the first day we're running on zope 3.2
<mdke> jordi, rosetta administrators
<kiko> how does it feel? any major differences?
<jordi> mdke: hmm, why is it rosetta admins?
<carlos> mdke: I think we talked about give you the ownership until I add rights to all Ubuntu uploaders 
<carlos> jordi: automatic imports
<carlos> jordi: by default we use that owner
<mdke> carlos, yes, did that happen?
<jordi> oh, I thought it had been transfered to them
<carlos> mdke: no, doing it atm...
<tortho> A question about Rosetta... I have translated a lot of the Schoolbell package for dapper, but when i go to the main rosetta page and navigate to schoolbell, and then norwegian, i can se that it is not translated at all, is it possible to transfer in some way?
<mdke> actually np, Riddell is going to upload a new package with the pot
<carlos> mdke: we prefer the package path, but is ok to do the manual upload
<carlos> mdke: could you remind me the owner we should set there?
<BjornT> kiko: so far i haven't seen much difference. one or two bugs have been found related to it, though.
<kiko> I haven't seen much difference either
<mdke> carlos, let's just leave it, the package path is better, as you say
<carlos> mdke: is better but it's slow and I understand that it would be a problem for you
<carlos> mdke: it will not cause any problem
<mdke> ubuntu-doc?
<carlos> there are two teams related to ubuntu-doc...
<carlos> ubuntu-doc
<carlos>     Ubuntu Documentation Project
<carlos> ubuntu-doc@lists.ubuntu.com
<carlos>     Ubuntu Documentation Team 
<carlos> that's weird...
<kiko> should be merged
<carlos> you should have just one team...
<mdke> carlos, kiko, there's a bug about it
<kiko> yeah
<mdke> kiko, if you wanna do your bug magic on it, it's been open a while
<mdke> ;)
<kiko> remind me what bug number it is, mdke?
* carlos waits until that's fixed to change the ownership
<mdke> https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/29177
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29177 in launchpad "Allow merging of teams (and specifically merge ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-doc-lists)" [Normal,Confirmed]  
<mdke> carlos, the first one is right
<kiko> thank you
<mdke> i think ;)
<carlos> ok
<carlos> mdke: kubuntu ownership changed
<mdke> merci
<Seveas> kiko! You broke more of my account 
<kiko> Seveas, I didn't do anything else, but I did notice your calendar was bustificated!
<Seveas> kiko, the wiki thinks I no longer have an e-mailaddress
<Seveas> I can login though
<kiko> wow, that's weird
<kiko> really?
<Seveas> but subscribe won't work
<Seveas> well, I was still logged in
<Seveas> will try logout+login
<carlos> mdke: and ubuntu-doc should be fixed tooo
<Seveas> kiko, yes I can login with it
<mdke> carlos, merci BEAUCOUP
<kiko> Seveas, I can't see how it can't find your email address
<Seveas> kiko, hmm, now it CAN find it but my list of subscriptions is missing...
<Seveas> seems to be a session/cookie issue
<kiko> odd
<Seveas> anyway: it got busted but is now fixable by myself
<kiko> sorry bout that once more
<Seveas> kiko, AH! wait
<Seveas> when I edit my profile it complains again
<kiko> complains?
<Seveas> This list does not work, unless you have entered a valid email address!
<kiko> where is that?
<Seveas> on the UserPreferences page
<kiko> that's very very odd
<Seveas> kiko, can you please edit wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX, just add a few letters
<Seveas> let's see if it mails anyway
<kiko> changed... DanielHolbach2, Vorik, OttoKeklinen, JunKobayashi, MarcAbramowitz, AndrewMitchell: Mail sent OK
<kiko> mmmm
<kiko> what's your wikiname?
<Seveas> DennisKaarsemaker
<kiko> Seveas, seems like you've run into an odd bug.. I don't quite understand how this could happen because the authserver can't lie about it, but if you could file a bug explaining the problem we'll have spiv look into it.
<tortho> Is it possible to download a po file for a Dapper package, and upload it to the main package to transfer the translation?
<Seveas> kiko, will do
<mdke> tortho, it's done automatically
#launchpad 2007-04-16
<ubotu> New bug: #106889 in launchpad "Typo in Answers Tab Tooltip (for People/Teams)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106889
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<Hobbsee> hi mpt!
<ajmitch> aha, Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> ajmitch: indeed!
<ubotu> New bug: #106900 in malone "Confusing batched notification if attachment is quickly removed" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106900
<Hobbsee> looks like we have a spammer.  https://launchpad.net/bounties/winmodem-support
<ubotu> New bug: #106908 in malone ""Report a new bug" page for non-LP-using project needs beautifying" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106908
<mpt> ugh, bounties still show up?
<mpt> they should have a "sorry, we're closed" sign
<ubotu> New bug: #106909 in launchpad-bazaar "faq should explain how imports work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106909
<poolie> lifeless: now launchpad has visible dildos too: http://librarian.launchpad.net/6561186/Corrupt2.png
<ubotu> New bug: #106924 in malone ""Is this a new tag?" question is tautological" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106924
<poolie> bug 85575
<ubotu> Malone bug 85575 in vte "gnome-terminal reacting very sluggishly" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85575 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<lifeless> nice
<BjornT> lifeless: time for reviewer meeting?
<lifeless> cool
<lifeless> I wasn't sure if it was now or +1 hour
<lifeless> reviewer meeting now
<lifeless> spiv:
<lifeless> jamesh: 
<jamesh> hi
<spiv> Hello
<lifeless> just setting up
<lifeless> agenda for now
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going?  (BjornT for .eu)
<lifeless>  * Training up reviewers - to discuss (BjornT for .eu)
<lifeless>  * [fasttrack]  (BjornT for .eu)
<jamesh> the pending-reviews script is part way through a run (started at 05:42 UTC)
<lifeless>  * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<lifeless> next meeting at the usual time ?
<jamesh> sure.
<BjornT> sure
<spiv> Sure.
<lifeless> queue status 
<lifeless> so spiv, bjornt and jamesh you all have red reviews on my screen
<jamesh> lifeless: I've done that one since pending-reviews was last generated
<spiv> I have one less than on the current page.
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> meeeting syndrome :)
<spiv> Which still leaves me with two, though :)
<BjornT> i will do mine today. i had friday off, that's why i didn't do them then.
<lifeless> BjornT: was that an urgent thing, or preplanned ?
<spiv> And I've been sucking because I've been focussing on bzr, but after the freeze kicks in tomorrow morning I won't have that excuse any more.
<spiv> I should have realised how little launchpad review time I'd have earlier and punted my reviews :/
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I was about to say something along those lines
<BjornT> lifeless: i requested the day off a few days in advance. i didn't bother adding it to PendingReviews since one day usually doesn't make much difference.
<lifeless> BjornT: I think that assessment was wrong - please in future do let me know.
<lifeless> reviews are a significant latency in the development cycle; where we dont need that latency we shouldn't have it.
<lifeless> leave and being busy are both avoidable things, and its up to us to avoid them - in both cases by signalling you dont have review cycles for that time period.
<BjornT> lifeless: ok, will do that in the future. i guess we should add notices for public holidays as well, then?
<lifeless> yes, I think so.
<lifeless> jamesh: so what happened with that 10 day review? how did it get so old?
<jamesh> I didn't allocate enough time for reviews last week.  Also, it was 5 days old by the first work day it was on my queue (which isn't an excuse for not sending the review last week)
<lifeless> jamesh: well 5 days old, 4 of which were weekend and pub holiday; so I should be saying '10 -4 -2' == 4 days old review.
<lifeless> which sounds much less several
<lifeless> subjective/objective time in a sense.
<lifeless> *severe* I mean.
<lifeless> jamesh: so is there anything we can do to help you [and all reviewers]  allocate enough time ?
<lifeless> we can think of reviews in a RT os scheduling sense I guess
<jamesh> don't know.  I should have been checking up on them more frequently
<BjornT> maybe having the pending-reviews script sending a daily reminder of your review queue would help?
<lifeless> would it be read?
<lifeless> and acted on?
<lifeless> alternatively, how about a per-reviewer subpage?
<BjornT> i would read it
<lifeless> do you find checking daily a problem at the moment?
<BjornT> and often people state that they didn't do some reviews since they forgot to check their queue status.
<lifeless> I'm in favour of this
<lifeless> can you take it to the .eu meeting 
<BjornT> sure
<lifeless> see if it works for them as well?
<lifeless> I suggest it only mail if there are reviews to do
<spiv> +1
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<BjornT> yeah, i agree with sending mail only if there are reviews to do. makes it less likely for people to ignore the e-mails.
<jamesh> I suppose I could look at something like that.  The alternative would be an Atom feed
<jamesh> not sure which people would prefer
<lifeless> jamesh: lets start with mail; its much the same machinery, and does not need any affirmative action on the reviewers behalf.
<jamesh> could you file a bug with the details of how it should work?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> how detailed do you want ?
<jamesh> what you want in the emails, when emails should be sent, etc
<jamesh> perhaps it'd be useful to know about needs-reply branches that have been modified since being moved to that state too
<lifeless> sure you don't want a spec ?
<lifeless> :0
<jamesh> either a bug or spec would be fine
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> I wonder if we should automatically bump needs-review-with-conflicts down to needs-reply
<BjornT> i'm not so sure about that. i often review branches having only trivial conflicts.
<lifeless> yeah defer that thought
<lifeless> how does this sound
<lifeless> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-development-infrastructure/+bug/106936
<ubotu> Malone bug 106936 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "daily review mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<BjornT> looks good for a first step. it'd be nice to include the description of the branch, and a link to the diff, but maybe it's not easy to get the description?
<jamesh> I'll have to ask how close the "reviews in launchpad" stuff is likely to be
<lifeless> indeed :)
<lifeless> however if we keep moving the goal posts :)
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<lifeless> so I wanted to raise this
<lifeless> currently there is no formal documentation on what dev's should do when something is urgent;
<lifeless> its made clear its their responsbility, but I couldn't find anything saying 'ask around', or 'put it on pending reviews with a /!\ this is urgent marker', or ...
<lifeless> this came up because at the long weekend there was a branch for a critical hotfix that got lost
<lifeless> not due to anyone doing anything wrong
<lifeless> but it fell through the urgent cracks and got treated as normal
<ubotu> New bug: #106936 in launchpad-development-infrastructure "daily review mails" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106936
<Mez> kiko / SteveA around ? (shipit stuff)
<lifeless> ok
* lifeless taps the mic
<BjornT> lifeless: maybe refine ProductionProcess, and add something to that document?
<lifeless> possibly
<lifeless> possibly WorkingWithReviews ?
<BjornT> well, anything urgent should be cherry picked. so it makes sense to have one document describing how to make urguent fixes.
<lifeless> good point
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> who wants to do that ? :)
<BjornT> i don't think ProductionProcess is a good name for that document, though.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I'll mail the list
<lifeless> any other business?
<lifeless> 5
<BjornT> lifeless: what about training up new reviewers?
<BjornT> iirc, the last thing that was said, was that it should be discussed further at the next meeting
<lifeless> hmm, agenda has it for .eu meeting follow up - IIRC the feeling here was a buddy system for some reviews was sufficient.
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> we deferred the main conversation
<lifeless> did you discuss in .eu time ?
<BjornT> it was discussed at the .eu meeting. it's in the meeting log for 2007-04-04
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I like the 'Another variant on that is to have the new reviewer send the review to an experienced reviewer for comments, before sending it to the reviewee.' proposall
<lifeless> as its the simplest to implement immediately
<lifeless> Barry will be joining the ranks very soon - in fact once we agree on a training mechanism.
<lifeless> BjornT: looks like there wasn't a strong preference amongst the .eu crowd. Lets vote here:
<lifeless> is 'Another variant on that is to have the new reviewer send the review to an experienced reviewer for comments, before sending it to the reviewee.' a good start that we should go forward with ?
<spiv> That sounds fine to me (I'm happy with any variant on the basic idea of an established reviewer reviewing new reviews).
<BjornT> +1, since it's probably the easiest thing.
<BjornT> although, i think one important part is to have a document describing what a reviewer should look for in a diff.
<lifeless> BjornT: which is different from our coding standards how ?
<SteveA> design standards?
<BjornT> lifeless: surely a reviewer should look at more than the coding standard? for example, is there a spec, does the implementation follow the spec, is the code design reasonable, etc.
<lifeless> well, I mean to say that we have a set of standards that describe what developers should be producing, hopefully in quantitative terms.
<lifeless> I struggle to imagine anything that we would give as advice to a reviewer that isn't also good advice for the developer.
<BjornT> lifeless: agreed, that document should be required reading for new developers.
<lifeless> in which case, I argue that its not a reviewer centric document, its part of the '* standards' if you like.
<BjornT> currently, the best way of learning all the standards and requirements is to submit branches for review and learn from the review replies.
<jamesh> sounds good.  We do want to encourage people to "self review" to an extent anyway ...
<jamesh> so they should know what to look for
<lifeless> I agree they should know what to look for
<BjornT> yeah, i don't argue for that it should be for reviewers only. any developer is a potentional reviewer :)
<lifeless> we currently have:
<lifeless> https://launchpad.canonical.com/TipsForReviewers
<lifeless> which has suggested reading for generalaties about review
<lifeless> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PreMergeReviews
<lifeless> has 'what are reviewers looking for'
<lifeless> which points to TipsForReviewers
<lifeless> which still has that unresolved 'all pillars' thing
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> I'm +1 on documenting our design standards and so forth better.
<lifeless> I'm not at all convinced that the *primary audience* of such documentation is the review team.
<lifeless> I htink the primary audience is our developers; that the review team is responsible for feeding suggesting into the documentation.
<lifeless> ...
<lifeless> and enforcing it.
<BjornT> i agree. that document should be for both developers and reviewers. especially since developers are exepcted to do a self-review before submitting the branch for review.
<lifeless> SteveA: does this make sense to you?
<SteveA> I agree with developers doing a self-review before the review
<SteveA> and I agree that both things ought to involve reviewing the spec and the coding standards
<lifeless> I fear the butt
<lifeless> SteveA: was that the end of your statement ?
<lifeless> ok, looks like steve is awol
<lifeless> I agree with what Steve is saying
<lifeless> I dont think it contradicts my point
<lifeless> concrete proposal: lets add anything that comes up as 'this should have been looked for' to the current design standards docs
<lifeless> and if there isn't an appropriate document, add one at the time.
<lifeless> jamesh: ^
<lifeless> BjornT: ^
<lifeless> spiv: ^
<jamesh> sounds good
<spiv> I agree.
<BjornT> lifeless: what do you mean by 'this should have been looked for'?
<lifeless> BjornT: I mean, that when in a review or other discussion something is found that *should* have been picked up by a prior review, we document what it is that should have been looked for by said review.
<lifeless> whether it is a design issue, UI, CSXF or whatever.
<lifeless> start building this missing document base.
<BjornT> does a self-review count as a prior review? :)
<lifeless> separately it might be nice if a dev says 'I did not know to look for X' to also incorporate it into the same body of documentation.
<lifeless> yes, self-review does count
<BjornT> cool
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> any other business ?
<lifeless> 1.5 hour review meeting meep.
<lifeless> still, we covered a lot
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> ---
<lifeless> I'll write this up into minutes shortly. Thanks all!
<Theuni_> hey
<Theuni_> any admin around?
<mthaddon> what can I help with Theuni_?
<Theuni_> mthaddon: when importing the zope bugtracker, some milestone seems to have ended up in the wrong release series
<Theuni_> i can't see any way to move that milestone to the correct series from the UI, so I guess I need some admin to help me do that :)
<Theuni_> See https://launchpad.net/zope3/3.4/+milestones 
<Theuni_> It has a '3.3' milestone in there. That should go to the 3.3 release series ...
<mthaddon> ah, ok - different type of admin, I'm afraid :(
<Theuni_> ok, np.
<spiv> Theuni_: jamesh can probably help
<spiv> jamesh: ^
<jamesh> Theuni_: I don't think we have a mechanism to move milestones from the web UI at the moment.
<jamesh> stub or lifeless could probably do the moves though
<Theuni_> :)
* Theuni_ holds the line
<jamesh> (I could figure out the SQL if needed)
<jamesh> Theuni_: also, you should find a logo image for the zope3 product -- it will make all the zope3 pages on LP look a bit nicer :)
<Theuni_> hmm. there's some kind of logo n the product homepage, but it looks blurry
<jamesh> the "Change branding" menu item lets you change things
<jamesh> http://www.zope.org/Images/zbutton might be a good choice after being resized slightly
<Theuni_> better now? :)
<thumper> hi all
* thumper stretches
<kiko> hey thumper 
<thumper> kiko: hi
<kiko> yawn.
<thumper> kiko: I'm with ddaa atm
<kiko> thumper, I know, Rinchen told me you would be there. that's great news!
<statik> anyone know a browser that I can use on linux to sorta check for safari compatibility
<LarstiQ> webkit or khtml iirc
<statik> ta
<popey> aaargh, I have managed to link a bug to an incorrect external system, can I delete them?
<popey> bug 106996
<ubotu> Malone bug 106996 in kopete "Kopete needs a method to block ICQ spammers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106996
<popey> should be linked to kde 57234 and 63839, but not the kde url and not the ATi one :(
<ubotu> KDE bug 57234 in general "messages from people not in contact list should be filtered." [Wishlist,New]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=57234 - Assigned to kopete-devel@kde.org
<ubotu> KDE bug 63839 in general "Easier way to block senders" [Wishlist,Resolved: fixed]  http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=63839 - Assigned to kopete-devel@kde.org
<popey> sorry
<popey> ooo, neat
<popey> figured it out \o/
* popey hugs launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #107001 in malone "some bug followups break threading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107001
<alefteris> hi all! is it possible to mass export po files from rosseta?
<kiko> alefteris, for a certain project? sure.
<alefteris> how can someone do that?
<alefteris> fir example for the gnome packages
<kiko> not for a group of projects.
<kiko> and you said "packages" so perhaps you're talking about distro packages, not projects.
<alefteris> kiko, how is the merging with upstream feature working then? can you please explain a bit? :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107027 in launchpad "Assinging a bug re-sends it to people who have already received it" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107027
<kiko> alefteris, I think it has changed. danilos?
<danilos> alefteris: what 'merging with upstream' feature are you talking about?
<kiko> danilos, I think he wants to know how strings from distro translations are reused in the project context.
<alefteris> is there anyway the translations from rosseta to be used by the upstream project, ex gnome?
<danilos> alefteris: sure, but you can export them only per-package, eg. you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/gnome-desktop/+pots/gnome-desktop-2.0/ and choose 'Download translations'
<kiko> oh.
<alefteris> ok thats what i wanted to ask.. so there is no mass export of all gnome packages thing?
<Lumiere> is there a way to make your default view of a projects bugs to be bugs.launchpad.net/<project>/+bugs
<Lumiere> instead of bugs.launchpad.net/<project>/
<danilos> alefteris: no, but what do you want to use that for? or do you actually want a single-language mass-export?
<alefteris> the latter
<danilos> alefteris: ah, ok, that makes sense, but we don't have it at the moment; what you *can* do, however, is download a language pack which is regenerated daily and contains all the gnome translations (including some others)
<alefteris> a ok
<alefteris> thanks for you answers danilos kiko :)
<danilos> alefteris: there's a separate language pack for GNOME (strangely named "language-pack-gnome-LANGCODE" :), so you can use that
<alefteris> ok, also another question: is there a meta package that gets installed when you chooso to install the language support for a spesific language from System -> System managment-> languge support?
<alefteris> sorry found it :)
<Loevborg> Why doesn't searching for "interface eth0 is being released" reveal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/102716?
<ubotu> Malone bug 102716 in network-manager "NetworkManager fails to bring up wired interface after resume" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Loevborg> Does launchpad bug search not include comments?
<salgado> Loevborg, no, it doesn't
<Loevborg> it really, _really should
<Loevborg> (at the very least optionally)
<Loevborg> the submitter often adds important information, such as error messages, in a 2nd comment
<Loevborg> Searching by error message is really one of the most logical ways to find a bug.
<salgado> Loevborg, bug 70665 seems to be about that
<ubotu> Malone bug 70665 in malone "Allow searching in comments" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70665 - Assigned to Bjrn Tillenius (bjornt)
<Loevborg> that's right
<Loevborg> thanks
<salgado> Loevborg, there seems to be a fix for it already. you can subscribe to be notified when it gets rolled out to production
<Loevborg> pity that bug's "fixed" for 1 month
<Loevborg> but yes, I'll subscribe to the bug, thanks
<kalikiana> Arg, when will the font be fixed I wonder?
<Kmos> bug 107062
<ubotu> Malone bug 107062 in kubuntu-docs "Linux.org is hurting Linux; don't recommend it" [Wishlist,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107062 - Assigned to Richard Johnson (nixternal)
<Kmos> lol
<OgMaciel> danilos: ping
<nixternal> Kmos: haha, you liked that one
<ubotu> New bug: #107077 in launchpad "database/productrelease.py has duplicate lines causing two queries" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107077
<Kmos> nixternal :)
<pochu> Kmos, nixternal: what about http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/ :)
<Kmos> hehe
<Kmos> myownlinuxdomain.com :D
<nixternal> there are a couple of good ones that I will list in the future, but removing linux.org because someones blog says it is evil is nuts
<Kmos> pochu: that one is nice
<Kmos> nixternal: right.. it's a big LOL :)
<pochu> :-)
<OgMaciel> mdke: hey, do you subscribe to the rosetta mailing list by any chance?
<john_> Hey Guys. Congrats on the launch. I have a strange question. Why did launchpad use Zope in the first place? Is there a write up of this somewhere? I am interested in how the project was affected by this decision, good or bad.
#launchpad 2007-04-17
<mpt_> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ajmitch> hello mpt 
<ubotu> New bug: #107145 in malone "guided filebug should show the status of similar bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107145
<Mez> kiko, you around?
<Mez> 7 hours idle, maybe not
<carlos_> morning
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mrevell] : Launchpad network performance issues being dealt with | Welcome to the Launchpad 1.0 public beta | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<stub> Launchpad going down in 10 minutes for a code and database update. Estimated downtime is 10 mins or less.
<mwh> stub: still down?
<mrevell> mwh: launchpad.net is back up now.
<mwh> so it is
<mwh> thanks
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<lifeless> BjornT: favour from you, if you would - could you allocate reviews today? I just realised Ihaven't, and its 730pm
<thumper> lifeless: I thought I just read that BjornT was not well today
<thumper> oh, and hi lifeless
<cprov> good morning !
<thumper> cprov: morning
<kiko> hey Mez 
<kiko> what's up?
<schwuk> $ glxgears 
<schwuk> 11511 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2302.138 FPS
<schwuk> oops
<schwuk> wrong window :)
<oojah> Whilst covered up? :)
<schwuk> yep :)
<oojah> I got 2330 :P
<gnomefreak> is it just my LP home page offline? i can view bugs and others can get into thier homepage
<pochu> gnomefreak: I can view your homepage
<gnomefreak> i cant
<pochu> https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> i get 503
<pochu> :/
<mpt> I can see it
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<mpt> gnomefreak, you can view other pages on Launchpad, but not that one?
<mpt> Even after Shift+Reload (or equivalent for whatever browser you're using)?
<gnomefreak> give me a sec something isnt right on my end
<gnomefreak> beta isnt beta anymore?
<gnomefreak> had browser set to beta homepage
<mpt> a-ha
<mpt> Beta is now for testing various new stuff
<mpt> not for the beta
<gnomefreak> up until about an hour ago the beta addresses worked.
<mpt> stub, were you aware of this? ^^^
<gnomefreak> about 3+ hours ago beta URL's worked 
* carlos -> lunch
<mthaddon> gnomefreak: this is a known issue - thx, we're working on it (should be back soon)
<gnomefreak> mthaddon: ty 
<mthaddon> gnomefreak: should be back up now - pls let us know if there's any more problems with that
<gnomefreak> ok ty
<cynthia> hi
<cynthia> can someone help me
<cynthia> i'm afraid that the connection to launchpad is poor again
<ignas> is there some page in which i could see what new features are being deployed/added to launchpad? like a changelog or something like that
<siretart> ignas: there used to be infrequent status update and changelog mails on launchpad-users. the last one is some time ago, though
<ignas> i see
<ubotu> New bug: #107247 in malone "cursor-key navigation in bugs broken with Firefox" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107247
<sabdfl> ignas: kiko is the person to ask, for a more regular update
<ignas> as in ?
<ignas> is he the one doing updates?
<sabdfl> we will have short (3 month, IIRC) cycles with new feature announcements fitting into that
<sabdfl> yes
<sabdfl> kiko used to do the update to lp-users which described the latest landings
<ignas> i see
<ignas> i kind of hoped for something like a blog
<ignas> with an rss feed
<ignas> :)
<kiko> ignas, sabdfl: we've got an announcement for the past two weeks that Rinchen and matt have helped produce
<ignas> where can i find it?
<ignas> and future announcements too
<pochu> heya beuno :)
<beuno> hey pochu
<beuno> how's it going?
<pochu> beuno: fine, and u? :)
<beuno> pretty good, I've been a bit absent lately, lots of work 
<ubotu> New bug: #107287 in malone "Malone should allow file attachments on initial report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107287
<ubotu> New bug: #107290 in malone "Malone should allow multiple  file attachments per comment" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107290
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is there a spec somewhere about answer or bug tracker by locale?
<kiko-fud> answer tracker yes
<kiko-fud> bug tracker no, and I am not convinced there should be one
<kiko-fud> seb128, do you mean locale as in "Ubuntu system locale"?
<seb128> kiko-fud: no, like french, german, english, etc
<seb128> language 
<kiko-fud> seb128, well, we already have that, but I think the spec was called LocalizedSupportRequests
<kiko-fud> or something like it
<seb128> k, I though so
<seb128> we just got a bug about it on launchpad-integration
<kiko-fud> I know
<kiko-fud> I am a bug contact for that package!
<seb128> and I'm trying to get a URL to reply on it
<seb128> ah, ok ;)
<kiko> let me help you
<seb128> thank you
<kiko> https://launchpad.canonical.com/LocalizedSupportRequests
<kiko> https://launchpad.canonical.com/LocalizedSupportTracker
<kiko> seb128, ^^^
<kiko> unfortunately non-public
<kiko> so...
<kiko> https://features.launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+spec/localized-support-tracker
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-support-tracker/+spec/localized-support-requests
<kiko> which is not as useful
<seb128> that's enough
<seb128> thank you
<seb128> hum
<seb128> links don't work
<seb128> "Theres no page with this address in Launchpad."
<seb128> anyway don't bother
<matsubara> seb128: s/launchpad-support-tracker/launchpad-answers/
<seb128> matsubara: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #107308 in launchpad "Long titles hidden by Buttons" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107308
* carlos -> out
<carlos> cheers!
<Kmos> the "patch" tag exist ?
<Kmos> to know there is a patch for a bug report ?
<salgado> Kmos, the advanced search has an option to search only for bugs which have a patch
<Kmos> salgado: how can I mark a bug to appear in that list ?
<Kmos> a tag..
<salgado> Kmos, attach a patch to it
<kiko> :)
<Kmos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/8556
<ubotu> Malone bug 8556 in sudo "sudo password prompt could be clearer" [Wishlist,In progress]   - Assigned to Martin Pitt (pitti)
<Kmos> i've done here
<nixternal> who has access to do a quick fix to some wording on the help panel on code.lp.net?
<nixternal> You can register a branch on behalf someone...should be behalf of someone
<blueyed> apport-qt wanted to file a bug at: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+filebug/77IAJqlzoE8VrRbmLIPPsc9wdRu?field.title=%5Bapport%5D+update-notifier+crashed+with+SIGSEGV+in+_XIOError%28%29
<blueyed> However, this results in an Oops! (OOPS-472A1275)
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/472A1275
<kiko> gotta love an oops
#launchpad 2007-04-18
<kiko> blueyed, hang on until the oops is prepared
<OgMaciel> :)
<kiko> this is a slow oven
<kiko> very interesting oops
<kiko> I need matsubara to look into it.
<kiko> blueyed, hang on until tomrorow?
<blueyed> kiko: I can come back. I just wondered if there should get a bug filed about it - either in apport or launchpad/malone.
<kiko> blueyed, hang on until mats is around because it's likely it's been reported.
<kiko> it's a bug in malone, not apport, I am pretty sure
<blueyed> kiko: I'll go off to bed in some minutes..
<apokryphos> there's a seemingly completely dormant account, ~francis, and I'm wondering if there's any possibility that it could be 'hijacked'
<kiko> you do that!
<kiko> apokryphos, does he have any karma events?
<apokryphos> partly because I'd quite like the francis@ubuntu address =)
<apokryphos> kiko: nope
<kiko> apokryphos, remind me about this tomorrow and I'll look into it for you.
<apokryphos> ok, thanks :)
<ubotu> New bug: #54916 in Ubuntu "removal requests for dapper-proposed [blocked]  (dup-of: 56037)" [Undecided,Rejected]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/54916
<ubotu> New bug: #107371 in launchpad "Make the test suite able to be run in parallel" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107371
<ubotu> New bug: #107376 in malone "Bug page auto-focuses (and scrolls to) comment Subject field, preventing scrolling" [High,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107376
<ubotu> New bug: #107381 in launchpad-bazaar "Easy way to run the Launchpad-Bazaar tests" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107381
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #107386 in launchpad "Project groups with no projects should be penalized in search results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107386
<ubotu> New bug: #107390 in launchpad-answers "If question asked in an unstaffed language, e-mail it anyway" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107390
<ubotu> New bug: #107396 in launchpad-answers ""Change question status" page uses the word "workflow"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107396
<ubotu> New bug: #107402 in malone "Package bugs list should have a "Total" row" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107402
<carlos> morning
<mdz> good morning
<mdz> is staging expected back online soon?
<stub> Tom Haddon (mthaddon): (15:26:42) mdz: is staging expected back online soon?
<mthaddon> I'll get on that now
<thumper> morning
<ajmitch> hi thumper 
<pips1> how can I browse bugs in LP filed against feisty?
<thumper> hi ajmitch
<mdz> pips1: bugs apply to Feisty unless indicated otherwise
<pips1> ic
<mthaddon> stub, mdz: staging back online
<mthaddon> ^ running devel
<mpt> "An internal server error occurred. Please try again later."
<carlos> mpt: same here
<mpt> mthaddon, Launchpad is der broken
<seb128> hi
<seb128> I get "An internal server error occurred. Please try again later." errors on launchpad
<mpt> seb128, you're not the only one :-)
<seb128> k, good
<mdz> mthaddon: thanks
<mthaddon> mdz: looking now
* mpt guesses that's a rare example of nick completion by recency failing
<mpt> seb128, staging.launchpad.net is up for read-only access, if that's any use to you
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad is down, Top Men are investigating | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<elmo> however, be aware, staging doesn't use the production DB, but rather a pretty old (ATM + IIRC) copy of it
<seb128> mpt: that is, thank you
<seb128> elmo: ok
<mthaddon> launchpad is back online
<popey> \o/
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 19 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<pips1> how do I get a listing of bugs by assignee?
<mpt> pips1, you can click their name in any bug assigned to them
<mpt> Or click their name anywhere else, then click "Bugs", then click "Assigned" in the box on the left
<mpt> or do you mean a list of bugs in some project, sorted by assignee?
<pips1> well, that would also be helpful
* pips1 is busy trying out mpt's suggestions
<pips1> mpt: thanks, got the bugs by assignee
<pochu> It would be nice if, in the lp main page, where it says "Featured projects", it displays the projects' icons :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107449 in rosetta "Unable to upload a translationfile for clamwin in clamwin 0.88.4-i18n. " [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107449
<popey> erk, just got a 502 from lp when visiting https://launchpad.net/launchpad-answers
<pochu> mpt: in the about page, where it says "Get an account", the account's "t" is behind the arrow. Should I file a bug about it?
<pochu> mpt: https://launchpad.net/+about
<mpt> popey, yes, with a screenshot please
<pochu> mpt: do you mean pochu? :)
* pochu thinks it doesn't make sense to take a screenshot of a 502 error :)
<mpt> pochu, yes, sorry popey 
<popey> np mpt 
<mpt> I'm surprised it's happening for you, unless your browser insists on quite wide fonts
<pochu> mpt: bug 107454 :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 107454 in launchpad ""t" in "Get an account" in +about is behind the arrow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107454
<pochu> This is using firefox 2.0 from the Ubuntu repos
<cprov> good morning 
<pochu> morning cprov
<ubotu> New bug: #107454 in launchpad ""t" in "Get an account" in +about is behind the arrow" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107454
<popey> i only get that if I bump the font size up twice
<popey> which is as I would expect really
<statik> mrevell: I've lost track, is there a launchpad users meeting today?
<mrevell> statik: Not today, no. I'll organise one for next week.
<statik> mrevell: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #107461 in launchpad ""Featured projects", in the lp main page, doesn't display the project icon" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107461
<ubotu> New bug: #107473 in launchpad "List of release mirrors don't need a column saying whether they're up-to-date or not" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107473
* carlos -> lunch
<flacoste> salgado, kiko: BjornT is sick today, who should chair the EU/Americas reviewers' meeting?
<Hobbsee> flacoste: you offering?
<flacoste> i guess so...
<salgado> flacoste, what time are we supposed to have it? (/me forgot)
<flacoste> salgado: 40 mins ago :-)
<kiko> flacoste, you, of course!
<kiko> let's start?
<flacoste> ok
<flacoste> Welcom to the Americas/EU Reviewers Meeting
<kiko> wilkommen
<flacoste> Meeting Agenda
<flacoste> Meeting Agenda
<flacoste> ==============
<flacoste> * Roll call
<flacoste> * Next meeting
<flacoste> * Queue status.
<flacoste> * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going? (BjornT for .eu)
<flacoste> * Training up reviewers - to discuss (BjornT for .eu)
<flacoste> * [fasttrack]  (BjornT for .eu)
<flacoste> * Urgent review requests (lifeless for .au)
<flacoste> * Other business
<flacoste> So who's here today?
<flacoste> kiko, salgado: ping
<salgado> yeah, I'm here
<flacoste> * Next meeting
<flacoste> Any objections to Wednesday April 25th 14UTC?
<kiko> sorry, people keep sending me love
<flacoste> 5
<flacoste> 4
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<flacoste> ok, same time, same channel
<flacoste> * Queue status.
<kiko> same time same channel dot com
<kiko> how's our queue lookin flacoste?
<flacoste> very good, only 4 reviews are above SLA
<flacoste> two from BjornT who is sick
<flacoste> and two from spiv "the slacker"
<salgado> and most of the needs-review ones are quite small
<flacoste> well, there are lot of them, but were all assigned yesterday
<kiko> does anyone need me to look at them?
<kiko> if it's less than 500 lines I volunteer
<flacoste> kiko: you have three branches assigned
<flacoste> one you did already (mine)
<kiko> yes, yes
<kiko> but replies are easy to manage
<flacoste> kiko, there is <500 branch from jtv that's assigned to Bjorn
<kiko> I could do that one
<flacoste> ok, i'll reassign it
<flacoste> any other comments on the queue?
<flacoste> 5
<flacoste> 4
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<flacoste> * How are post-merge reviews of rs/trivial commits going? (BjornT for .eu)
<flacoste> since BjornT is not here, anyone want to comment?
<kiko> did we get many trivials lately?
<kiko> I don't think I've seen any of these
<flacoste> 10 since last week
<flacoste> one nice thing though is that we now have the diff if it's under <1000 in the message to arch-commit
<kiko> that is very cool
<kiko> and we all know that no branches should be more than 1000 lines right
<flacoste> which means it is easier to do post-merge review for trivial commits
<flacoste> kiko: well, in general yes, bus some massive search/replace edit sometime blow this up
<flacoste> but in general, trivial diff should be less than 1000 lines
<kiko> of course. I was being silly
<flacoste> it should be easy to reply to a [trivial]  commit message to launchpad-reviews with post-merge review
<kiko> flacoste, isn't that list shared with bazaar committers?
<kiko> I thought it was
<flacoste> it's not
<flacoste> at least, I do not receive any messages from commit to bzr
<kiko> we can just have someone set up Reply-To for it
<kiko> do I admin that list?
<kiko> I don't think I do
<flacoste> any decision or more discussion regarding that point?
<flacoste> 5
<flacoste> 4
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<kiko> nope
<kiko> I will take action on it
<flacoste> * Training up reviewers - to discuss (BjornT for .eu)
<kiko> I think that list belongs to lifeless I am researching
<flacoste> kiko, what action exactly?
<kiko> setting a reply-to
<kiko> on the commits list
<flacoste> great
<flacoste> again, BjornT isn't here to discuss the training topic
<kiko> so training reviewers
<kiko> what could we do about it?
<flacoste> reading from the .au meeting
<flacoste> i see that the consensus seems to forward the reviews of trainee to another reviewer in the first weeks
<flacoste> other item mentioned was that reviewers should update appropriate documentation (FAQ, StyleGuide, etc.) when they see an issue that comes up often in reviews
<flacoste> point being that: "
<flacoste> there is
<flacoste> (currently) nothing that reviewers should look for that regular
<flacoste> developers should not be doing themselves
<flacoste> "
<kiko> that's of course true
<flacoste> personally, i think this is a good strategy
<kiko> so how about
<kiko> if each of us took on a reviewer to coach?
<kiko> flacoste could take barry 
<kiko> who else is up for training?
<statik> stevea did a review last week with bac and I looking on. I found it quite useful as a training exercise. We used gobby to edit the patch, and all took part in adding review comments. We were talking in person, but that could easily be replaced by a voice call.
<salgado> kiko, somebody mentioned thumper 
<flacoste> i was about to :-)
<bac> kiko: yes, working with steve was useful.  i'm in.
<kiko> salgado, great idea, but I'm not volunteering to coach him :)
<thumper> hello
<thumper> what
<kiko> thumper, the police want you for questioning
<kiko> they think you killed laura palmer
* thumper runs away
<kiko> EOT
<kiko> bac, do you want me to be your coach?
<bac> kiko: sure
<kiko> smart move
<flacoste> so we have barry/flacoste, bac/kiko, thumper/salgado?
<salgado> sure
<bac> statik?
<sinzui> Bob is in thumper?
<kiko> no
<kiko> not thumper/salgado
<thumper> Bob who?
<kiko> that will kill them
<flacoste> thumper: Twin Peeaks reference
<flacoste> thumper: he's the evil spirit that killed laura palmer, sorry for the spoiler :-)
* sinzui stopped watching commercial TV in the US after Twin Peaks ended.
<thumper> ah, ok
<thumper> I don't get to watch too much TV these days
<thumper> just Boston Legal
<thumper> and House
* flacoste stomps hammer to bring back order to this meeting
<kiko> sorry
<kiko> who will coach thumper?
<kiko> and who will salgado coach?
<thumper> what about spiv or jamesh?
<thumper> at least they are relatively close
<flacoste> that's good point
<flacoste> so salgado could coach statik
<flacoste> and thumper is up for adoption by a .au reviewer
<statik> flacoste: great!
<flacoste> i'll put that up on next week agenda
<salgado> sounds good to me
<flacoste> so should we tell lifeless to start assigning reviews to our new reviewers in training?
<kiko> flacoste... I think yes
<kiko> that's a good idea
<bac> is there a RIT merit badge?
<flacoste> i'll update the PendingReviews page
<kiko> you do that
* flacoste wonders what RIT stands for
<kiko> and email lifeless?
<kiko> royal institute of technology
<flacoste> indeed
<bac> flacoste: it was your term...
<flacoste> bac: ok
<flacoste> * [fasttrack]  (BjornT for .eu)
<kiko> it's a good idea
<kiko> because it documents something which is already happening anyway
<flacoste> that's currently on discussion on the list
<kiko> fasttrack has mandatory post-review AIUI?
<flacoste> See "Documentation for urgent reviews?" thread
<kiko> yeah
<flacoste> there is no [fasttrack]  PQM yet
<kiko> I wonder why :)
<salgado> because we have [trivial]  :p
<flacoste> current consensus seems to be to stick with current practice:
<kiko> 10 points to the soccer player on the left
<flacoste> grab a reviewer online and ask for assistance, and failing that put it on the PendingReviews page with a clear note about its urgency and mail the launchpad-reviews list for added measure.
<kiko> flacoste, what are you talking about?!
<flacoste> i am quoting lifeless email
<salgado> urgent reviews
<kiko> that seems to be ignoring the issue completely
<kiko> the issue is that landings that are fasttrack won't go through this process
<kiko> no matter how much we would like them to
<flacoste> that's another matter then
<flacoste> it's about having an explicit [fasttrack]  merge tag which should be scheduled for post-merge review
<kiko> is it? isn't that exactly what fasttrack?
<kiko> right
<kiko> that's what I am talking about
* flacoste just guessed since BjornT isn't there
<kiko> right!
<flacoste> so let's postpone that then
<flacoste> moving on...
<flacoste> * Other business
<flacoste> i have
<flacoste> I completed TestsStyleGuide last week, only comments I received was from barry which said "good stuff"
<flacoste> but two reviewers already refered to it, so I guess I didn't do a bad job
<flacoste> anyone else read it and want to comment on it?
<flacoste> s/which said/who said/
<kiko> I want to read it
<kiko> but it's backlogged
<kiko> I think it is invaluable
<kiko> so don't feel demotivated, it's totally worth the work
<salgado> it's great
<flacoste> I don't feel demotivated at all, it's just that I had some doubts to the document structure I came with
<statik> flacoste: I missed this document, but just looked at it now it seems very useful
<kiko> statik, you get 10 demerits
<flacoste> i put a long of context and explanations in there, I wondered if a checklist style of document wouldn't have been more useful
* statik adds the demerits to his "permanent record" and smiles
<flacoste> ok, any other business?
<flacoste> 5
<flacoste> 4
<flacoste> 3
<flacoste> 2
<flacoste> 1
<flacoste> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> thanks flacoste 
<kiko> sorry for being so on and off
<Gankutsuou> Hello folks, need help!
<Gankutsuou> How do I add a team here https://translations.launchpad.net/translations/groups/ubuntu-translators ?
<pochu> Gankutsuou: a rosetta admin should do it for you
<pochu> Gankutsuou: which language do you want to add?
<Gankutsuou> where can I find one?
<Gankutsuou> https://translations.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-kn/
<matsubara-lunch> carlos, danilos: ^
<carlos> matsubara-lunch: thanks
<Gankutsuou> ah thanks pochu dude
<pochu> Gankutsuou: np.
<pochu> Gankutsuou: BTW, which language is that? :)
<pochu> I'm curious
<Gankutsuou> hehe, it's kannada, an Indian language
<carlos> Gankutsuou: it's done
<pochu> oh :)
<Gankutsuou> language spoken in Bangalore :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107534 in rosetta "Trying to edit language in translation group causes an OOPS" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107534
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you tomorrow!
<andi5> hi... this is probably an faq-type questions, but it bugs me :) ... so is there a way to search in launchpad for distribution source packages that lead to binaries that containing files named like a given string in some architecture, just like what packages.ubuntu.com provides? ... thanks for any hint / redirection!
<blueyed> kiko: About the OOPS-472A1275 from yesterday.. was it filed already as a bug?
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/472A1275
<kiko> matsubara, can you check on that for me please?
<matsubara> blueyed: checking
<kiko> thanks for reminding me blueyed, btw
<blueyed> np.. luckily Konversation shows the last lines from before the hibernation.
<pochu> matsubara: (re: bug 107454) I've tried with a firefox clean profile, and still happens
<ubotu> Malone bug 107454 in launchpad ""t" in "Get an account" in +about is behind the arrow" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107454
<matsubara> pochu: add any information you have to the bug please.
<ubotu> New bug: #107563 in malone "VPN not functioning for usual users" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107563
<pochu> matsubara: already done :)
<pochu> hmm, I missed one thing
<pochu> updated
<blueyed> Is "apport" not running currently? Did not seem to retrace anything lately: https://launchpad.net/~apport/+karma
<blueyed> oh.. "karma" is updated daily only..
<kiko> the karma totals are
<kiko> but the events are not
<blueyed> ah.. then the service does not seem to be running currently!?
<kiko> sounds like something's weird
<apokryphos> kiko: hi 8)
<kiko> hey
<apokryphos> kiko: busy atm? I spoke to you yesterday briefly regarding ~francis
<kiko> apokryphos, give me 10 minutes
<apokryphos> sure
<kiko> blueyed, this is strange. can you check what's up with seb128 on an ubuntu channel?
<blueyed> kiko: seb128 is offline since 1.5h. Anyone else who  could take a look? Is ubuntu-devel appropriate?
<kiko> blueyed, yes I think so. do you know how the apport commenter works?
<blueyed> kiko: bdmurray said in #ubuntu-bugs that the service has been paused.
<blueyed> The service looks for need-$ARCH-retrace tags and retraces them. Very useful.
<kiko> I see
<kiko> okay, so that's what's up
<zaheed> hi for the last couple of days i am receiving the following error: any hint..
<zaheed> Using saved location: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/hadoop/trunk/
<zaheed> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: '58/datajoinjob.java-20070324061041-7nmex296jde2df5f-12.knit': [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/opt/local/repos/bzr.hadoop/.bzr/repository/knits/58/datajoinjob.java-20070324061041-7nmex296jde2df5f-12.knit'
<kiko> grumble
<kiko> I need a bzr guy to look at that
<kiko> and nobody is around :-(
<kiko> zaheed, sounds like a bug in our supermirror perms
<zaheed> should i file a report..
<ubotu> New bug: #107575 in malone "Launchpad should handle invalid blob encoding better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107575
<ubotu> New bug: #107580 in launchpad-answers "Redirection code is broken for /support" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107580
#launchpad 2007-04-19
<popey> ubuntu.com is crawling
<elmo> popey: it's being worked on
<popey> ta
<ubotu> New bug: #107615 in launchpad "Comments duplicated from one person when multiple people comment on a bug near the same time" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107615
<aaaaa> help meee
* aaaaa slaps [PUPPETS] Gonzo around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps [PUPPETS] Gonzo around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps [PUPPETS] Gonzo around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps BjornT around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps barry around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps bac around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps apokryphos around a bit with a large trout
* aaaaa slaps AlexLatchford around a bit with a large trout
<aaaaa>                       
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<aaaaa>                                                                                   
<lifeless> that was
<lifeless> special
<fabbione> go mIRC
<jamesh> very red
<ubotu> New bug: #107635 in launchpad "Assignee receives an email saying 'subscribed', should say assigned" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107635
<carlos_> morning
<cprov> morning !
<sinzui> nick sinzui
<popey> eeek
<popey> can I get a support ticket edited, someone has added a username/password to it
* carlos -> lunch
<kiko> popey, you can't easily. stu1 or mthaddon may help
* popey pokes stu1 and mthaddon with support ticket number 4964
<popey> (gently)
<stu1> popey: comment nuked
<popey> fantastic
<popey> thank you
<Theuni> hmm. shoot.
<Theuni> i forgot which admin can help me with a milestone that is in the wrong release series.
<kiko> Theuni, maybe I can!
<kiko> flacoste!
<flacoste> hey kiko!
<kiko> hey old boy
<kiko> how's it going
<flacoste> not bad, i hope to finish the first draft of the AnswerSpec today!
<LarstiQ> both!
<kiko> AnswerSpec?
<kiko> tell me all about it
<flacoste> it's basically a fleshing out of SupportFAQSpec
<flacoste> but with the renaming of the application, I thought that Answer was a better name
<kiko> ah! Answer. of course.
<flacoste> it's a first spec which just the basic functionality, with a bunch of possible future developments in the "Unresolved section" :-)
<kiko> heh
<kiko> very cool
<SteveA> Welcome to this week's launchpad development meeting
<SteveA> For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating and reporting on Launchpad development
<kiko> good morning everybody
<SteveA> who is here today?
<kiko> me
<thumper> here, for a change
<mpt> me
<sinzui> me
<mthaddon> me
<cprov> me
<Rinchen> me
<bac> me
<matsubara> me
<salgado> me
<statik> me
<allenap> me
<flacoste> me
<ddaa> me
<carlos> me
<BjornT> me
<bigjools> me
<jamesh> me
<jtv> me
<mrevell> me
<danilos> me
<barry> me
<SteveA> == Apologies ==
<SteveA>  * carlos: "I will be on public holiday"
<SteveA>  * ddaa: "will be on a sprint with thumper"
<SteveA>  * jamesh (in Sydney)
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> is that right?
<kiko> hi jamesh 
<stub> me
<jamesh> that's an old apology for me
<carlos> SteveA: I switched it with Monday
<ddaa> Actually, I made it :)
<carlos> so I'm working today
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report (Joey - [wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad 1.0 status reports
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Launchpad buzz report (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Ubuntu Open Week - Launchpad session hosts - please contact mrevell to arrange a call to discuss your session (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting:
<SteveA> same time next week
<SteveA> will anyone be absent?
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> == Actions from last meeting ==
<SteveA>  * mpt to correct the Activity reports section in DevelopmentMeeting20070405
<SteveA> mpt: did you do that?
<mpt> yes
<SteveA> thank you
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA> I'm not up to date
<stub> up to date
<mthaddon> up to date
<carlos> up to date
<bigjools> up to date
<matsubara> not up to date
<jamesh> I'm not up to date
<salgado> not up to date
<sinzui> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<BjornT> up to date
<flacoste> up to date
<bac> up to date
<thumper> not up to date
<mrevell> not up to date - will rectify after meeting
<allenap> up to date
<barry> up to date
<jtv> up to date
<ddaa> not up to date since the sprint started
<kiko> not either, gar
<danilos> kept up to date (still missing two weeks from march)
<statik> up to date
<SteveA> thumper: you're sprinting with ddaa
<thumper> yes
<SteveA> == People who were lax with activity reporting last week ==
<SteveA>  * cprov
<SteveA>  * danilos
<SteveA>  * jamesh
<SteveA>  * jml
<mpt> up to date
<SteveA>  * kiko
<SteveA>  * salgado
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> is that list correct?
<danilos> SteveA: yeah, except that I missed those two weeks in March, but have been sending them regularly last couple of weeks
<cprov> yes
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 107575, 107580, 105303
<ubotu> Malone bug 107575 in malone "Launchpad should handle invalid blob encoding better" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107575
<ubotu> Malone bug 107580 in launchpad-answers "Redirection code is broken for /support" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107580
<ubotu> Malone bug 105303 in rosetta "Visiting 'Change translator' form fails with NoCanonicalUrl" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105303
<matsubara> BjornT: can you check bug 107575?
<ddaa> What about the oopses from the branch scanner caused by the encoding bug in the email generation code?
<kiko> gar
<flacoste> matsubara: i can take 107580 
<BjornT> matsubara: yeah, i'll check it out.
<matsubara> BjornT: it seems like the blob has invalid encoding or data, but I couldn't find the blob to attach to the bug.
<danilos> 105303 is a duplicate of another I reported yesterday
<matsubara> thanks flacoste and BjornT 
<matsubara> danilos: which I already duped :-) can you take it? or maybe assign it to jtv 
<carlos> danilos: I'm searching it but I don't see it...
<carlos> matsubara: oh, thanks
<kiko> BjornT, I think it should be easy to reproduce and you can ping the end-user for his apport ID maybe?
<danilos> matsubara: is it maybe OOPSing too much since I tried to get to that page like a dozen times last couple of days? :)
<matsubara> ddaa: I thought you're on it?
<ddaa> I identified the problem, but then had a sprint...
<BjornT> matsubara, kiko: yeah, it should be easy to reproduce. the hardest part will be how to deal with it properly, since it's not easy to tell apport that there was an error.
<ddaa> was slack, did not file a bug, just told thumper face to face about it
<danilos> jtv: have you recently worked on something similar? want to look at 105303 (carlos suggests it's just a missing structural data, but I haven't looked into it)
<jtv> danilos: I've worked in that general area, yes
<jtv> danilos: when I first saw this one I even thought it might've been me, so I checked that.
<jtv> it wasn't.
<carlos> I can take it 
<danilos> carlos: don't you have something else to do? :)
<matsubara> ddaa: I'll file a bug. can you guys take care of it while sprinting?
<carlos> I fixed already some of the structural object problems
<jtv> danilos: we all have something else to do!
<carlos> and plan to fix others
<ddaa> matsubara: thumper tells me jamesh filed a bug already
<thumper> matsubara: yes, we'll fix it tomorrow morning
<carlos> danilos: mostly done...
<danilos> jtv: well, sure, so carlos can be my guest :)
<jtv> yay for carlos
<jamesh> someone else filed the bug.  I just linked it up to the OOPS's
<matsubara> great. I'm done SteveA 
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<matsubara> thanks everyone.
<SteveA>  * Bug report
<Rinchen> More yay for carlos: Congrats to carlos for fixing Bug #102382 & Bug #102449
<ubotu> Malone bug 102382 in rosetta "Translations are getting marked as "needing review" on each upload, preventing complete translation of Ubuntu for the release" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102382 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 102449 in rosetta "upstream translations doesn't update rosetta ones when it should" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102449 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<Rinchen> Congrats to sinzui for fixing Bug #102357
<Rinchen>  == bug list ==
<Rinchen> Bug #30602 - kiko - 2006-02-06 - Rosetta, Critical, in progress - Lots of OOPSes. kiko, any chance to work on this, this week?
<kiko> welllllll
<carlos> Rinchen: thanks
<kiko> I have a lot of backlog
<ubotu> Malone bug 102357 in launchpad-answers "TypeError when requesting +tickets on an empty project" [Critical,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102357 - Assigned to Curtis Hovey (sinzui-is)
<ubotu> Malone bug 30602 in rosetta "Timeout errors in +translate" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/30602 - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<kiko> but who else is going to do this work?
<carlos> kiko: we will be happy to take that task from you if you don't have time
<Rinchen> kiko, can it be assigned to someone else or does it need your loving touch?
<Rinchen> Bug #46982 - danilo - 2006-05-27 - Rosetta, Critical, not started - Infrastructure issues - Blocked on Firefox import. Carlos had to delay working on this to accomplish the 1.0 roll-out.  carlos/danilo/jtv - will this be set aside to work on readying gutsy translations?
<ubotu> Malone bug 46982 in rosetta "Need to support KDE like plural forms" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46982 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> carlos, Rinchen: I can't really see anyone else doing this work the way it needs to be done
<Rinchen> Bug #52707, 2006-07-11, cprov, Soyuz, Critical, in progress - celso, how goes the battle?
<ubotu> Malone bug 52707 in soyuz "please propagate -security uploads to -updates" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52707 - Assigned to JulianEdwards (julian-edwards)
<ubotu> Malone bug 2006 in launchpad "Deactivated memberships should be hidden" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/2006 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<carlos> Rinchen: we are near to unblock that bug
<kiko> grumble
<glatzor> hi carlos. ist it possible to reset translations to follow the upstream path?
<jtv> carlos: should I look at 30602?
<danilos> Rinchen: carlos is almost ready with his FF work, and I can already start on that based on his branch if he thinks it's fine
<kiko> Rinchen, I just finished reviewing that patch
<Rinchen> kiko, ok, you're on the hook
<Rinchen> carlos, time estimate? rough is ok
<kiko> carlos, if you wanna work on timeouts, get the second-phase rosetta db work in?
<Rinchen> great
<kiko> Rinchen, careful with time estimates from carlos!
<carlos> Rinchen: Jeroen and I have a plan that will allow firefox branch to be reviewed later today or Monday (I'm on vacations tomorrow)
<kiko> good job carlos jtv! :)
<jtv> Rinchen: basically, we sacrifice a goat and then...
<bigjools> rinchen: 52707 is very close to landing
<Rinchen> Bug #90384 (Private) - jamesh - 2007-03-07 - Critical, not started - jamesh - when can you fit this in?
<ubotu> Bug 90384 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90384 is private
<Rinchen> bigjools, great, thanks
<kiko> bigjools, good job on a very clean patch
<Rinchen> carlos, great, thanks. Looking forward to seeing that closed
<bigjools> thanks kiko, some small issues remaining still I see :)
<carlos> glatzor: yes, but let's talk after the meeting, please
<jamesh> garr.  I didn't update the status on that bug last week (the page was taking ages to load)
<Rinchen> jtv, no comment
* Rinchen laughs.
<cprov> bigjools: great job ! 
<bigjools> thanks cprov
<glatzor> carlos: oh, sorry. I wasn't aware of this
<Rinchen> Bug #91089, first reported on 2007-03-10, danilo, Rosetta, Critical, started - danilo, thanks for picking this up. Any blockers?
<carlos> kiko: well, we could finish with your current approach and then do second DB optimisation thing
<ubotu> Malone bug 91089 in rosetta "Email address can be viewed by users who are not logged in" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91089 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<kiko> bigjools, I have not lost sight of the big picture (and it is pretty)
<danilos> Rinchen: no, it's supposed to land soon (reviewed already)
<kiko> carlos, no, they are orthogonal.
<Rinchen> danilos, great thanks
<Rinchen> Bug #92484 - jml - 2007-03-15 - BZR Integration, Critical, in review and progressing well. cscvs and Launchpad now work (i.e. tests pass) with bzr 0.15. The changes break compatibility with the old bzr, so some PQM hackery will need to be done. mthaddon and lifeless are aware, so we should expect to see the upgrade soon. ddaa/jml - updates?
<ubotu> Malone bug 92484 in launchpad-bazaar "Support for Branch Format 6" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/92484 - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<kiko> carlos, you don't need to wait or order them 
<Rinchen> Bug #105855, first reported on 2007-04-12, Rosetta, Critical, not started, not assigned - carlos, are you taking this one?
<ubotu> Malone bug 105855 in rosetta "Finish gettext-po bindings and use that parser for imports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105855
<carlos> kiko: ok, let's talk about it also after the meeting, ok?
<Rinchen> Bug #107068, first reported on 2007-04-16, cprov, Critical, in progress. cprov - any progress since the 16th?
<ubotu> Bug 107068 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/107068 is private
<ddaa> Rinchen: last i heard about it, it was in the hands of Tom who was trying to land the code.
<carlos> Rinchen: that's not critical anymore (since this morning)
<Rinchen> ddaa, thanks. mthaddon?
<LarstiQ> ddaa: Lord?
<carlos> Rinchen: it's affected by our Gutsy work
<ddaa> LarstiQ: no, we've got another Tom here
<Rinchen> carlos, ok, great. 
<ddaa> and that one is actually helpful
<carlos> so we will schedule it, but it will not be a blocker
<kiko> carlos, sure.
<Rinchen> jamesh, when you can, please update the report.
<cprov> Rinchen: I'm investigating the real cause of the problem, yet
<Rinchen> cprov, thanks.  
<mthaddon> Rinchen: if that's related to this morning's cherry pick then it was completed
<Rinchen> any final comments before we end bugs?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 25 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<Rinchen> mthaddon, different
<kiko> Rinchen, matsubara has been giving me some daily updates
<mthaddon> ok, thx
<Rinchen> mthaddon, I'll chat with you and ddaa post meeting
<mthaddon> sounds good
<Rinchen> SteveA, back to you.
<kiko> we had 5 new bugs filed on wednesday 
<kiko> 4 dupes, one reject
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<kiko> we had 15 new bugs filed yesterday
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<kiko> I'm curious for today
<SteveA> there are no new bug tags
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad 1.0 public beta, https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 26 Apr 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
* mpt can't count
<kiko> we have 410 unconfirmed right now.
<stub> Production systems where updated on Monday. Went fine except for soyuz regressions so the code on drescher was rolled back to the previous production release.
<stub> beta is now running Mark's branch and ready for testing on a three hourly code update cycle. Do we need to do gardening of the launhpad-beta-testers team?
<stub> staging is now entirely Tom's baby. Good riddence :)
<stub> We are now in database freeze, as per email to the mailing list.
<stub> edge is happily running launchpad/devel HEAD, updated daily.
<mthaddon> thanks stub :)
<mrevell> stub: What sort of gardening do you have in mind?
<SteveA> stub: are we directing beta testers to beta?
<danilos> when can we expect carbon back (if ever)?
<SteveA> danilos: next week
<danilos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<stub> SteveA: No anouncements, and no automatic redirect yet. Code only just went live.
<stub> mrevell: I don't know if we need to prune the team and get people to reagree to anything.
<SteveA> stub: we also should change teh "banner" on beta
<stub> danilos: A week or two
<SteveA> to say what's being tested with a link to a page about it
<SteveA> stub: I'll talk with mark about that
<mrevell> stub: The only agreement we have is that they won't post screen shots of the beta interface. So, it's probably one for sabdfl to decide.
<SteveA> mrevell: no need to prune the team or get people to agree to anything
<stub> yup. I'm just mentioning it since I just thought of it :)
<SteveA> mrevell: mark will be mailing people about it
<mrevell> SteveA: okay, cool
<SteveA> all done
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<Rinchen> There are no special requests at this time. I am tracking all of the normal priority items.
<mrevell> I have number #26785 which is a request for planet.bazaar-vcs.org
<SteveA> there are some that are kind of internal to the sysadmin team, but that affect launchpad development and deployment
<mrevell> the Bazaar community would like to see this happen. I have chased the RT request.
<Rinchen> mrevell, I have it and am tracking. Do you need that elevated?
<SteveA>  - mthaddon needs access to the machine vanadium
<SteveA>  - we have a new app server box awaiting deployment
<mrevell> Rinchen: Not just yet as I only just rechased yesterday. thanks.
<mthaddon> I've created an RT ticket about Vanadium access
<SteveA> mthaddon: please tell Rinchen the RT number
<mthaddon> Rinchen: 27662
<SteveA> mthaddon: please add an RT ticket to track bringing the new app server box up
<mthaddon> will do
<Rinchen> mthaddon, thanks. It's still in the incoming queue. I'll add it to my list.
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> We have two similar annoyances this week, both to do with the Answers system. 
<kiko> answers and annoyances!
* SteveA waits to hear what these issues are
<popey> heh
<mrevell> First: A member of the Ubuntu community has recently been offering answers that some Ubuntu support contacts consider to be unhelpful. 
<mrevell> Alan Pope, he of elevated karma, has raised the issue of whether the Answer Tracker may become less useful as more people discover it. In Ubuntu's case, there is a dedicated team of support contacts who answer requests for help. There are also some people, with less experience, who mostly have good intentions but risk reducing the quality of answers. There's also a small minority who attempt to answer many support request, in order to bo
<kiko> so
<flacoste> interesting
<ddaa> you got cut off
<flacoste> mrevell: where were these issues raised?
<SteveA> this reminds me of a discussion that statik and I had about a feature the silva people would like to use
<popey> in prv earlier
<ddaa> ... support request, in order to bo
<ddaa> you got cut there
<flacoste> boost karma?
<SteveA> where a team is particularly designated as the primary support providers for a particular project
<SteveA> and that team's answers would be specially flagged
<kiko> SteveA, flacoste: I have an idea and a plan for this
<kiko> it is also related to a malone bug reported
<jamesh> so is the issue how a user can tell whether the answers they are getting are from official people or random third parties
<kiko> jamesh is on the right track
<kiko> we need a way to identify important people
<SteveA> mrevell: ... many support requests, in order to bo [transmission ends] 
<flacoste> kiko: can you mail the list about your idea?
<popey> s/important/trustworthy ?
<jamesh> IIRC, some of the Ubuntu developers have asked about similar stuff in the bug tracker
<SteveA> mrevell: post in several shorter lines, not one long line
<kiko> flacoste, let's chat about it. maybe flacoste, BjornT and me?
<jamesh> don't have the bug number handy though
<flacoste> kiko: ok
<kiko> jamesh, that's what I was talking about
<SteveA> kiko, flacoste: please also involve statik 
<popey> problem is you are in danger of creating a two-tier system
<popey> which already exists on irc - ops and non-ops
<popey> but doesnt really exist in launchpad as such - specifically for answers.
<SteveA> ops have superpowers
<SteveA> so it's a bit of different situation
<popey> sure
<jtv> popey: doesn't have to be two _tiers_.  Think of 'em as merit badges.
<mthaddon> without it, there's a lot of overlap between answers and ubuntuforums...
<SteveA> mrevell: still there?
<popey> i was merely suggesting that people might let the power go to their head
<jamesh> popey: there is no reason that the "Ubuntu answer guys" team would be the same as the Ubuntu developers team
<danilos> so, we just need to allow grading answers? (hey, j/k :)
<popey> "power"
<popey> danilos: there is a problem there, people *ask* for grading
<popey> i have seen it in other support systems
<popey> people tack on the end of their messages "if this was useful give me stars!" or somethingf
<popey> gets tiresome to see
<flacoste> popey: we already have the 'This answer solved my problem', now they want a numberic raing!?!
<ddaa> not looking forward to seeing even more karma whoring
<stub> <offtopic>lp is currently sitting on about 33 hits/sec, which is roughly 10 hits/sec more than the same time yesterday
<danilos> popey: wasn't that discussed to death already (which is why I made this, I guess, a bad joke)?
<SteveA> thanks for raising the issue
<popey> flacoste: that doesn't work though
<popey> people reply to their own question saying "thanks" then mark *that* as the answer
<SteveA> as we have only a limited time for this meeting
<popey> ok
<SteveA> I ask that other discussion wait until later
<popey> was thinking I could write a spec for UDS about it?
<SteveA> will any answer tracker people be at UDS?
<SteveA> kiko will be there
<kiko> yes I will
<popey> i will be there :)
<SteveA> mrevell: are you here?
<SteveA> the remaining agenda items are for mrevell.  he is apparently not here.
<SteveA> so let's skip forward to three sentences, and go back to the other items if mrevell comes back.
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<Rinchen> DONE: Sprinting at Steve's
<Rinchen> TODO: Lots of Laundry, lots of sprint notes
<Rinchen> BLOCKED: none.
<mpt> DONE: help panel, 1.0 bug page (except doctests), FAQ, bug filing
<mpt> TODO: land bug page, template cleanup, review 1.0 specs, bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<stub> DONE: Transaction isolation fixes, dba & production stuff, almost all OpenID
<stub> TODO: Finish OpenID 
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<flacoste> DONE: TestsStyleGuide, started AnswerSpec, land microsite update, reviews, Feisty update
<flacoste> TODO: AnswerSpec, LiveHelpSpec, reviews
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<matsubara> DONE: triage unconfirmed, meeting with kiko, oops report, fixed 94164
<matsubara> TODO: more triage, much more!
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<statik> DONE: finished london sprint, ignored email, landed old branch, patch for support
<statik> TODO: land support patch, docs, followup with customers
<statik> Blocked: no
<salgado> DONE: Shipit, some code review, lots of mirror prober testing/coordination with the sysadmins and some small fixes (#46662, #68395 and #107473). Also started fixing bug 70519.
<salgado> TODO: Finish with 70519. More shipit, code review and random things.
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<ubotu> Malone bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<allenap> DONE: bug-81014 (not complete), bug-103364 (reviewed by flacoste, needs-reply)
<allenap> TODO: finish bug-81014 and bug-103364. new bugs have been assigned by Rinchen and BjornT
<allenap> BLOCKED: no
<ddaa> DONE: sprint with thumper
<ddaa> TODO: sprint, write out specs, make code imports better
<ddaa> BLOCKED:sign-off on security level for the code import system.
<thumper> DONE: went to London office, ACCU conference, design sprint with ddaa
<thumper> TODO: private branches, help write up specs from design sprint
<thumper> BLOCKED: no
<jamesh> DONE: code review, storm support prep, beta-link-to-production branch
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, storm support
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<bac> DONE: File mgmt implementation, informal review of Redfish
<bac> TODO: Finish file mgmt, commercialization use-cases, design; reviewer training
<mthaddon> DONE: Staging setup and learning/documenting
<bac> BLOCKED: No
<BjornT> DONE: holiday. sick leave. code reviews. bug fixes.
<BjornT> TODO: code reviews. ubuntu open week. lp closing bugs via
<BjornT> changelogs.
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<sinzui> DONE: A lot of refactoring of 'Show unsupported questions' (75487), Added 'Question retargeting' to (34050) to PendingReviews.
<sinzui> TODO:  'Notification for questing in peferred languages only' (81369), 'Show original support requesters username' (89100)
<sinzui> BLOCKED: No.
<barry> DONE: testsuiterepair branch, team mailing lists phase two design meeting
<barry> TODO: finish updating phase two docs, work on phase three docs
<barry> BLOCKED: No
<danilos> DONE: more ooo migration script optimisations (ready for executing), bug 46156, bug 91089, fixed missing references for pomsgset.reviewer, set language info in DB
<danilos> TODO: finish 46156, discuss ff-export with jtv, schedule gutsy-related tasks, Rosetta chat in Ubuntu OpenWeek (arrange with mrevell)
<danilos> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Malone bug 46156 in rosetta "Broken .po file format export for Quanta" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46156 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<mthaddon> TODO: more of the same, more involvement in Production
<ubotu> Malone bug 91089 in rosetta "Email address can be viewed by users who are not logged in" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91089 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<bigjools> TODO: NSS
<bigjools> DONE: Close to landing NSS stage one.  #50399 started then put to one side
<bigjools> BLOCKED: no
<jtv> DONE: A few bug fixes; discussions on Firefox, Gutsy, OpenOffice.org
<jtv> TODO: Finish #1882, Firefox XPI export from Rosetta, assist PO import design
<jtv> BLOCKED: no
<mthaddon> BLOCKED: vanadium access
<carlos> DONE: Debugged a problem with performance and filed bug #105855, Investigate packages in Feisty that lacks a .pot update, Firefox support, bug #102449 review and merge. Started with the plan to support Gutsy.
<carlos> TODO: Finish Firefox imports ask a review and move the remaining bits to Jeroen's queue. Write new poimport spec, fix bug #105303. Schedule Gutsy tasks
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Malone bug 105855 in rosetta "Finish gettext-po bindings and use that parser for imports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105855
<ubotu> Malone bug 102449 in rosetta "upstream translations doesn't update rosetta ones when it should" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102449 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<ubotu> Malone bug 105303 in rosetta "Visiting 'Change translator' form fails with NoCanonicalUrl" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/105303 - Assigned to Carlos Perell Marn (carlos)
<cprov> DONE: soyuz rollout/rollback (due to cataclysm branch issues), fix cataclysm issues, working on bug #32261 (slave-scanner proper build result collecting) and NativeSourceSyncing.
<cprov> TODO: gutsy opening + archive removal (warty/hoary/breezy)
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Malone bug 32261 in soyuz "Buildmaster doesn't ensure the package was accepted before mark the build as FULLYBUILT" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32261 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<Rinchen> mthaddon, copy the block
<kiko> DONE: code reviews, some coding, coordination and reviews
<kiko> TODO: more reviews, fix up final coordination issues
<jtv> kiko: you haven't reviewed #88826 though!
<kiko> BLOCKED: nope
<kiko> jtv, will do now
<SteveA> DONE: meetings in london, meetings in amsterdam with joey
<SteveA> TODO: vacation mon-wed next week
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> mrevell: back?
<mrevell> SteveA: I think so
<mrevell> Done: Ubuntu Open Week prep, Launchpad tour redesign, blog
<mrevell> Todo: Ubuntu Open Week sessions, Launchpad tour redesign, blog, identify upstreams we can work more closely with, user meeting
<mrevell> Blocked: No
<SteveA> thanks mrevell 
<SteveA> mrevell: your text was truncated earlier
<mrevell> Ah
<mrevell> I have posted it to the mailing list.
<SteveA> mrevell: ... many support requests, in order to bo [transmission ends] 
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<SteveA>  * Ubuntu Open Week - Launchpad session hosts - please contact mrevell to arrange a call to discuss your session (mrevell)
<danilos> heya Yannig
<Yannig> Is that normal that we are not able any more to translate OpenOffice through Rosetta?
<Yannig> Hello danilos :)
<mrevell> SteveA: would you like me to repost now?
<mrevell> Or leave it to the mailing list?
<mrevell> Everyone taking part in the Ubuntu Open Week sessions, please ping me after the meeting to organise a call where we can talk through your session.
<mrevell> ddaa, jml, BjornT, flacoste
<Yannig> danilos: Have you received my request for changing the Occitan team website?
<SteveA> mrevell: we had some discussion about the first user-affecting issue
<danilos> Yannig: no, it's something we are dealing with at the moment to enable better translation; but please wait for after the LP meeting for discussion :)
<SteveA> mrevell: you said there were two
<SteveA> what is the second one?
<mrevell> Yes, I'll post the second now.
<SteveA> Yannig: 5 mins
<mrevell> Second: In another case, someone posted their username and password in a support request. Would it be possible to enhance the support contact system so that a project can select trusted support contacts, who could then edit questions and answers? At present, they have to request the help of one of the Launchpad team.
<popey> (which to be fair was actioned quickly)
<kiko> mrevell, editing history is always tricky.
<kiko> I don't like the idea of support contacts editing history
<kiko> I am okay with an admin function to do it
<SteveA> we could allow them to remove the request
<SteveA> flagged as "inappropriate"
<flacoste> mrevell, kiko: we have a bug about hiding some comments
<popey> how about redacting an entire comment?
<popey> hiding it?
<SteveA> as it is inappropriate to post login details
<kiko> one that doesn't involve DB 
<kiko> that's a possibility
<SteveA> we need this anyway
<kiko> hiding comments
<SteveA> to flag spam etc.
<Yannig> danilos: Thanks :)
<mrevell> I think flagging comments as inappropriate, to be dealt with by the project owner, could be a good way to doit.
<shirish> can anybody help me in creating a page in wiki or this is the wrong place to ask for that?
<flacoste> bug 85358
<ubotu> Malone bug 85358 in launchpad-answers "Allow hiding inappropriate comment " [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/85358
<mpt> bug 85358
<mpt> darn, too slow
<jtv> shirish: you walked right into a meeting :)
<Yannig> danilos: For the Occitan website, I've been waiting for a SVN account for January 4th (and still no answer :o() so it's not in a hurry
<shirish> jtv: ok sorry guys
<jtv> shirish: almost done
<SteveA> shirish: it's no problem
<shirish> thanx guys
<mpt> shirish, #ubuntu-doc might be better, depending on the type of page
<SteveA> shirish: we'll be done in under 5 mins
<shirish> sure, is it ok if I hang around or?
<SteveA> mrevell: does that complete your top user-affecting issues?
<mrevell> SteveA: Yes, the full text for issue one is on the mailing list
<jtv> shirish: sure
<shirish> jtv: thnx :)
<SteveA> ok, that's all folks
<SteveA> thanks for being here
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<danilos> SteveA: thanks
* jtv rushes to be first in line for the bathroom
<shirish> lol
<flacoste> mrevell: ping
<jamesh> kiko / mrevell: this is the related bug for the bug tracker: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/81692
<ubotu> Malone bug 81692 in malone "Display team emblem on bugs from project contributors" [Wishlist,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Christian Reis (kiko)
<mrevell> flacoste: pong
<philiKON> how do i actualyl remove a member from team?
<shirish> ok who can help me in adding the wikiname thing
<philiKON> i can only deactivate members it seems
<kiko> yep.
<danilos> Yannig: my @gnome.org stuff is way backlogged, sorry about it
<carlos> glatzor: so, what do you need?
<flacoste> mrevell: am I still on for the answer tracker session?
<philiKON> while having improved recently, the launchpad UI still is a bit confusing sometimes
<mrevell> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> philiKON: if they are deactivated, they have been removed from the team
<ddaa> mrevell: UOW, I thought that jml was doing it. But I'd be happy to take his place if there's a problem, that's why I volunteered.
<philiKON> jamesh: aha
<mrevell> flacoste: popey has agreed to take on the community side of things and to talk through actually using the system
<philiKON> jamesh: then why the heck are they called "deactivated members"?
<philiKON> they're not members anymore?
<philiKON> but they're still called members
<philiKON> that's confusing
<jamesh> philiKON: because they are former members
<Yannig> danilos: Do you mean you'd need me to send you again the mail?
<shirish> guys, I'm having probs understanding this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpOnPageCreation
<mrevell> flacoste: I thought it would be good if we could also be there, to add a small part about how it can be useful for projects who are considering it
<flacoste> mrevell: ok, I do intend to attend so I can chip in if there is any development question
<mrevell> flacoste: and to answer any specific quesiton
<philiKON> jamesh: aha.
<mrevell> flacoste: excellent thanks
<popey> cool
<kiko> jamesh, 'Former members' is a better label indeed.
<kiko> salgado, what do you think of ^^^
<LarstiQ> jtv: when you return from the bathroom, de groeten van Pieter Jansen
<philiKON> yes, let's call it Former Members
<danilos> Yannig: as far as OOo is concerned, we are splitting it into more, smaller templates so you can actually provide proper translations for duplicated strings, but that's waiting for stub to have some time to execute the template migration we prepared (so we won't lose any existing data)
<carlos> mrevell: I'm on vacations tomorrow so when do you want to have that call for next week's openweek ?
<mrevell> ddaa: Right, yes, jml has agreed to take part but I thought it was together with you.
<popey> mrevell: ping me when you have a mo to talk about a call?
<flacoste> thanks popey for doing the presentation!
<jamesh> philiKON: please file a bug about the terminology :)
<mrevell> carlos: when are you free today?
<popey> np flacoste, you dont mind?
<salgado> kiko, yeah, I like that
<BjornT> mrevell: ping. when can you have the call about ubuntu open week? for me, it'd be good to have it tomorrow in morning.
<philiKON> will do
<mrevell> popey: When's a good time for you?
<kiko> flacoste, BjornT: #cm or something?
<danilos> Yannig: no, I mean that I have probably seen it, read it, but it needs acting on, so it's waiting for when I get more spare time :)
<kiko> salgado, okay, rs=kiko 
<mrevell> BjornT: What time suits you best?
<carlos> mrevell: well, I guess just before leaving for the day
<carlos> I need to talk with jtv
<flacoste> popey: I don't mind at all, I think it's better if it's somebody actually doing Ubuntu support that does the presentation
<jamesh> philiKON: we keep track of former members because it can be useful to know if someone requesting membership in a team has previously been a member
<danilos> mrevell, carlos: hey, I should be involved in those discussions as well :)
<carlos> and I would be all yours
<carlos> :-)
<mrevell> carlos: So, that'd be around `18:00 UTC?
<Yannig> danilos: Great for OpenOffice (I just wanted to file a bug about it, for I just cannot have it in Occitan on my Ubuntu).
<popey> cool flacoste 
<BjornT> mrevell: any time after 0700 UTC, the earlier the better.
<danilos> Yannig: I hope we'll solve it asap
<carlos> mrevell: that's more 16:00 UTC
<Yannig> For my SVN account, I don't know if I should give up, I'm really fed up with that :(
<jamesh> philiKON,kiko: actually, I don't think they are all former members: that list may include people who asked to join but were rejected
<carlos> mrevell, danilos: hmm, yeah, makes sense to have the meeting at the same time :-)
<danilos> carlos: agreed :)
<mrevell> carlos, danilos: 17:00 UTC is good for me.
<carlos> danilos: ?
<carlos> 17:00UTC?
<glatzor> carlos: I fixed a wording issue in gnome-power-manager on the Rosetta level. Upstream did not use a consistent translation of suspend and hibernate (furthermore there was a third state stand-by that was actually suspend)
<danilos> carlos: sure
<mrevell> BjornT: 07:00 UTC is fine by me.
<glatzor> carlos: I did the GNOME upstream translation, but used once again different terms since the German GNOME translators finally agreed on a consistent wording.
<flacoste> popey: about your saying that 'This solved my problem' feedback is not working...
<BjornT> mrevell: cool
<carlos> glatzor: does it affect only to German translations?
<flacoste> popey: you are actually saying that owner are adding a 'Thanks' while saying that they solved their problem themselve?
<mpt> glatzor, easy solution: merge the suspend and hibernate functions ;-)
<glatzor> carlos: I can only talk about the German translation.
<jtv> flacoste: they might do it from a different login, to bo<EOF>ost their karma?
<flacoste> jtv: that would be too complicated
<jtv> flacoste: I got the impression that that was the problem--i.e. that it was intentional.
<flacoste> jtv: not too complicated, but too much hassle
<carlos> glatzor: isn't just faster doing a manual fix for German? How  many strings are affected?
<glatzor> mpt: you don't have to convince me, but the hardware vendors 
<flacoste> jtv: yes, it's much easier to just click 'I solved my own problem' while saying thanks
<flacoste> jtv: it's near the same effect
<carlos> glatzor: we usually fix them on DB side when it's a huge change, but a couple of changes... is better if you do it directly
<glatzor> carlos: you could remove all German translations of gnome-power-manager that have been done in Rosetta
<flacoste> jtv: plus, they can't do it from a different account, only the owner use that feedback feature
<carlos> glatzor: how many strings are affected?
<glatzor> carlos: and how should I do this? Rosetta does not provide a search function yet :)
<glatzor> carlos: no idea to be honest.
<glatzor> carlos: I will check.
<carlos> glatzor: downloading .po file fixing it and uploading it again..
<glatzor> carlos: Rosetta doesn't know ancestors of translations?
<carlos> glatzor: if by ancestor you mean the one coming from upstream, yes
<glatzor> carlos: So if upstream and ROsetta are the same, Rosetta will follow upstream on the next update?
<carlos> yes
<glatzor> carlos: fine.
<glatzor> carlos: then I will fix it on my side.
<glatzor> carlos: by the way, any progress on the qa-team issue?
<carlos> nothing yet done...
<carlos> and will take some extra time as we are focusing on opening Gutsy for translations in a month
<glatzor> carlos: Furthermore there seem to be a problem with the translation of kaffeine.
<carlos> glatzor: which kind of problem?
<glatzor> carlos: I still seems to contain some very ancient translation of Jrgen Kofler that have been replaced upstream some time ago
<carlos> hmm
<carlos> glatzor: could you file a bug about it
<carlos> with links to example messages?
<mrevell> flacoste, popey: It'd be cool if we could have a call together. Perhaps tomororw?
<flacoste> popey: i am available tomorrow for a skype call
<flacoste> popey: or whatever communication channel you prefer
<carlos> glatzor: we had a bug where we were not changing translations in launchpad when we were supposed to do it, that has been fixed this morning
<carlos> so maybe it was caused due to that bug
<glatzor> carlos: For sure. the strings are from the Dapper Drake days :)
<carlos> well, that bug shouldn't be so old...
<glatzor> carlos: the German KDE teams thinks about asking you to reset all KDE translations to upstream.
<carlos> we have done it before 
<carlos> although is a bit difficult to classify what's KDE and what's not
<glatzor> Right. I remember. 
<carlos> glatzor: if you decide to go that way, please, open a ticket requesting it on answers.launchpad.net/rosetta with the distro releases where you want it
<glatzor> carlos: I am mainly the mediator :) the KDE upstream also cares about the KDE translations in Kubuntu
<carlos> ok, then s/you/they/ :-P
<Yannig> danilos: I was told you also could approve SVN account for GNOME, do you have any idea why I have no answer for 3 months about my request?
<danilos> Yannig: I have no idea, some tickets get lost: just reply to automated response you got for your RT (so number is included), and CC danilo@gnome.org as well, and ask for me to approve your account as well
<carlos> jtv: can you read my jabber messages?
<Yannig> danilos: Done, thanks a lot
<jtv> carlos: I can now
<Theuni> kiko: ping. new try. :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107722 in launchpad "Improve accuracy of database timeouts" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107722
<kiko> Theuni, what's up?
<Theuni> kiko: I need some help on moving a milestone in the "Zope3" product.
<Theuni> this milestone: https://launchpad.net/zope3/+milestone/3.3
<Theuni> somehow got associated with the 3.4 release branch and i want it to go back to the 3.3 release series.
<Yannig> danilos: Thanks :)
* LarstiQ sees how to do such a thing for bzr
<philiKON> jamesh: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/107726
<ubotu> Malone bug 107726 in launchpad "Label "Deactivated members" is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Yannig> You sent only to me, sure the others from the account team received the message too?
<philiKON> ah, ubotu reported it for me already :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107726 in launchpad "Label "Deactivated members" is confusing" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107726
<LarstiQ> Does anyone know how long it takes from Heathrow to the Millbank office?
<Theuni> gnah
<Theuni> kiko: sorry, my irssi crashed. did you say anything? 
<popey> mrevell, flacoste, yes tomorrow is good, sorry was afk
<flacoste> popey: what time is good for you? i'm online from about to 13:00 UTC - 22:00 UTC
<flacoste> popey: and is skype fine with you?
<popey> cant do skype at work
<popey> and tomorrow evening I will (hopefully) be going to the launch party :)
<flacoste> popey: what's the best communication channel then, VoIP or real phone?
<popey> real phone for me
<popey> I dont mind making the call
<popey> where are you geographically?
<flacoste> popey: i can give you a call
<flacoste> Montreal
<flacoste> (Quebec, Canada)
<popey> ok, how about 13:30 UTC == 14:30 BST (UK time)
<popey> i have to go now, will check irc when I get home in ~1 hour
<flacoste> popey: 13:30 UTC is fine
<mrevell> popey, flacoste: looks good to me
<flacoste> mrevell: do you want to join the call?%
<mrevell> flacoste: Actually, if you don't need me, then I'm happy not to attend
<flacoste> mrevell: i think we can manage
<mrevell> flacoste: cool
<glatzor> danilos: hi, I already asked you last year about your python classes for handling po files. Could you please point me again to the download location?
<glatzor> danilos: I would like to revive my podiff tool https://code.launchpad.net/~glatzor/podiff
<glatzor> carlos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/107737
<ubotu> Malone bug 107737 in rosetta "Old upstream strings in Kaffeine don't get actualized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<glatzor> carlos: I assigned the bug to you.
<carlos> glatzor: thank you
<danilos> glatzor: http://kvota.net/hacks/zmijsko-gnezdo/gettext_po.py, but it may be buggy, so beware :)
<danilos> glatzor: proper podiff tool will be very welcome everywhere :)
<glatzor> danilos: I haven't looked at the code of my tool for a year, but trust me that I am familiar with dealing with buggy code :)
<ubotu> New bug: #107737 in rosetta "Old upstream strings in Kaffeine don't get actualized" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107737
<kiko-fud> Theuni, done.
<Theuni> kiko-fud: yay!
<Theuni> this feels weird
* Theuni reads through the launchpad guide and always stumbles over zope 3 examples =)
<LarstiQ> Theuni: heh :)
<Theuni> kiko-fud: can you also delete old vcs imports?
<Theuni> there is a branch imported that is marked as "delete me"
<Theuni> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/zope3/zope3.2-deleteme
<kiko-fud> Theuni, I can't do that. I think ddaa or thumper or jml can
<ubotu> New bug: #107775 in launchpad ""Change details" in distribution branches shouldn't appear if you don't have rights" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107775
<Gwaihir> any sysadmin around?
<kiko> Gwaihir?
<Gwaihir> kiko: yes?
<kiko> you asked..?
<Gwaihir> oh...
<Gwaihir> I asked also in canonical-sysadmin
<kiko> ah, ok.
<Gwaihir> it was a problem with our server
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, anyone know if there is a way to search users by Email Address yet?
<salgado> AlexLatchford, yes, that's possible but we only match against the beginning of an email address
<kiko> AlexLatchford, you can search by an exact email address in /people/
<AlexLatchford> kiko: ta
<flacoste> kiko, we have a serious usability bug in Launchpad Answers: bug #107810
<ubotu> Malone bug 107810 in launchpad-answers "'I Solved my Problem' button is ambiguous" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107810
<flacoste> I'd like your opinion on that
<kiko> I Solved my own problem?
<kiko> or 
<kiko> I Solved My Problem On My Own?
<kiko> or 
<kiko> I Solved the Problem Myself?
<kiko> or You Steenken Bastards did Nothin Fur Me
<flacoste> i think that last one is clear :-)
<flacoste> the second is ugly, but it has the advantage of being explicit
<ajmitch> "I hate you all, why didn't you respond?"
<flacoste> i think the problem is more relevant for non-English speaker
<kiko> maybe, maybe.
<flacoste> for example, the first question in the ones listed in the bug report was posted in French
<flacoste> since the UI isn't localized, and depending on the English skill of the poster
<flacoste> the nuance between 'I Solved my Problem' and 'I Solved My Problem On My Own' is subtle
<flacoste> I'll add your suggestions to the report, thx
<ubotu> New bug: #107810 in launchpad-answers "'I Solved my Problem' button is ambiguous" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107810
<Lutin> hi. I just marked the bug #106239 as affecting debian, which is a mistake. is it possible to reverse that ?
<ubotu> Malone bug 106239 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging]  qtpfsgui" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/106239 - Assigned to davromaniak (davromaniak)
<kiko> Lutin, reject the task.
<Lutin> kiko: how can I do it ?
<kiko> click on the expander arrow and mark Status Rejected
<Lutin> kiko: I can't edit the status, it's filed against debian
<kiko> even if you reported it? that's odd
<kiko> okay
<kiko> the reason is that you linked to a remote bug
<kiko> you need to unlink it first
<kiko> I've done it for you anyway.
<Lutin> kiko: oh, ok. thanks :)
#launchpad 2007-04-20
<Theuni> kiko-afk: alright. thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #107841 in soyuz "soyuz should manage and present 'views' of the archive" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107841
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #107973 in launchpad "Unable to switch off the display of email address in branch revision history" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107973
<ubotu> New bug: #107971 in gcompris "Incomplete French translation" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/107971
<thumper> mwh: howdy
<mwh> thumper: hi!
<thumper> mwh: I hear you'll be joining us soon
<mwh> thumper: indeed, 10 days or something now
<thumper> mwh: cool, ddaa and I have been going through a whole pile of stuff that needs doing
<thumper> mwh: so some of that will be coming your way
<thumper> mwh: unfortunately I won't be around for the bzr sprint in London
<mwh> thumper: cool
<thumper> but we are going to get ddaa there
<mwh> i have to say that i'm a little curious about what exactly i will be working on :)
<thumper> and poolie will be there too
<mwh> ah, nicee
<thumper> mwh: do you skype?
<mwh> it's very convenient for me, after i've settled in for a couple of weeks there's a sprint 2 hours train away from me (and on my friends' doorstep)
<mwh> i have skyped a bit
<thumper> 2h? birmingham?
<thumper> mwh: southhampton?
<mwh> bristol
<thumper> mwh: ah, the end of the m4
<mwh> indeed
<thumper> I've never made it to bristol, but I got to bath a few times
<thumper> no, wait
<thumper> I went once for work
<thumper> about 8 years ago
<thumper> very brief though
<mwh> heh
<mwh> i've been there for 5 and a bit years now
<thumper> I was in bristol for about 3 hours
<mwh> heh
<thumper> mwh: so you are english?
<mwh> i am
<thumper> or just stuck in england?
<mwh> actually i'm in germany _right_ now :)
<thumper> I noticed that from your ip mask
<mwh> you are from nz?
<thumper> yep
<thumper> in Paris right now
<thumper> London next week
<thumper> then back to NZ
<ddaa> don't believe .nz folks
<ddaa> they blew that greenpeace ship and laid down the blame on us
<thumper> oi
<thumper> those frog agents got caught fair and square
<ddaa> you framed it!
<ddaa> s/it/him/
<thumper> him? them!
<thumper> there were two
<thumper> guy and gal
<ddaa> nah, the gal was a .nz double agent and seduced him!
<thumper> maybe they were just french tourists
<thumper> mwh: the lp-bzr bits are found at https://launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<ddaa> mwh: in any case, it's good to get an additional pair of hands on this team.
<thumper> mwh: ddaa and I will be adding a few blueprints today
<ddaa> mwh: I think we met at europython
<jml> mwh: will you be on bazaar or lp-bzr stuff?
<mwh> jml: lp-bzr
<jml> mwh: also hi :)(
<jml> mwh: sweet
<thumper> jml: he is joining our world
<mwh> ddaa: right, i have vague memories of meeting you, i don't think we talked that much?
<jml> thumper: excellent
<ddaa> you probably remember me as some weird french freako hanging around with Rob Collins.
<mwh> i remember lots of dark hair, but on this i may just be confusing you with everyone else i know from paris :)
<thumper> mwh: you are correct
<ddaa> mwh: that's a fair characterization, actually
<ddaa> you've got pictures there https://wiki.canonical.com/StaffOverviewOrgChart
<kiko-afk> kyle looks like such a freak in his photo
<ddaa> my fav is Mark Murphy's
<kiko-afk> lol
<kiko-afk> does he really look that much like kennedy?
<mwh> ddaa: _i_ don't have pictures, it seems
<ddaa> mwh: meaning there's no picture of you, or you do not have the login/pass?
<mwh> i don't have a login
<kiko-afk> I would never have approved sinzui if I had seen what a disturbed individual he looks like!
<sinzui> kiko-afk: did not troll the net very well
<kiko-afk> at least your picture doesn't have blood and scabs in it I guess
<ddaa> sinzui: you do look like a psychopathic serial killer on this picture
<sinzui> ddaa: yeah. I don't have many. The hackergotchi looks too over the top: https://launchpad.net/~sinzui-is
<sinzui> I was thinking to making everyone look like pirates on the staff page.
<thumper> sinzui: what's with the black hairy ring?
<sinzui> thumper: In some resolution is looks like an o-sumei ink drawing.
<sinzui> thumper: I put it up to mock branding on my person page.
<thumper> sinzui: sorry, just a black hairy ring!
<thumper> and the other images it brings to mind, I don't want to mention
<sinzui> yet I've still manages to take a wife and breed.
<sinzui> yet I've still managed to take a wife and breed.
<ddaa> you sure you do not mean "take a wife and bread"?
<sinzui> How about spawn?
<ddaa> Ican imagine that black ring being a spawning point indeed.
<ddaa> </silly>
<sinzui> One hopes all this abuse is taken in fun. The Au and Nz probably are, but I can never be sure about the Fr and the GB.
<ddaa> As a rule don't take me seriously when Italk about anything that's not code.
<ddaa> In all likelihood I'm either hip-shooting, trolling or being plain silly.
<thumper> some of us don't take ddaa seriously even when he is talking about code :)
<sinzui> that's better than me. Dry humour does work with emoticons so IRC make me sound like the freak I'm not.
<thumper> can't wait to meet you all in person
<jml> ditto
<jml> except maybe thumper
<thumper> jml: you will be sooner
<thumper> jml: I talked to poolie about getting you to NZ soonish
<jml> thumper: so it's on the cards?
<thumper> jml: yeah
<thumper> I'll try to organise it more when I'm back home
<thumper> and when you are much better
<jml> :)
<jml> cool. I'll get a chance to christen my irish passport.
<thumper> jml: lol
<muszek> hi... what does "triaging" (as in "triaging bugs with launchpad") mean?
<muszek> I know it's a silly question, I just couldn't find a definition anywhere
<jml> muszek: prioritising
<muszek> jml: thank you
<jml> muszek: it's a term borrowed from the medical profession
<mwh> muszek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triage
<jml> http://www.google.com/search?q=define%3Atriage
<muszek> jml: linux borrows triaging, windows borrows viruses from medical profession ;)
<jml> heh
<muszek> jml, mwh: I was looking for "triaging" and "triag" - no wonder I didn't find anything
<jml> muszek: yeah, English sucks.
<mwh> english spelling is ridiculous
<mwh> (says two native speakers)
<muszek> I'm Polish and believe me, English is not that bad :)
<muszek> maybe spelling and pronunciation are more precise, but English is far simpler and more fliexible
<muszek> anyways, thanks again and cya
<ubotu> New bug: #108062 in launchpad "Missing link(?)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108062
<bostik__> hi all 
<bostik__> i run an ubuntu mirror in italy
<bostik__> till this morning was listed in download mirror on launchpad and on ubuntu.com
<bostik__> now it is listed only as archive on lauchpad 
<bostik__> and as mirror for iso download on ubuntu-it.org 
<bostik__> any idea ???
<salgado> hi bostik__ 
<bostik__> hi salgado 
<salgado> so, IIUC, your mirror is not shown at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<salgado> although it's shown at the +archivemirrors page?
<salgado> or you mean www.ubuntu.com/download?
<bostik__> both 
<bostik__> our mirror is ubuntu.fastbull.org
<bostik__> you can find it in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors under italian mirror
<bostik__> but not on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<bostik__> and also not in www.ubuntu.com/download?
<bostik__> yesterday we were listed there 
<bostik__> it seems italian mirror disapeared
<salgado> bostik__, right, we're updating those lists every hour since the release
<salgado> and every time we update, we may remove mirrors that seem to be overloaded
<bostik__> what u check , i mean wich file ?? 
<bostik__> ah ok 
<bostik__> it's a thing of overloading 
<salgado> we check all iso images that a mirror should contain
<bostik__> so u check timeouts ?
<salgado> we look for timeouts and missing files
<salgado> are you the one who registered https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.fastbull.org-release?
<bostik__> yes 
<salgado> if you're the register, you can see the last log file
<salgado> you'll see that there were lots of timeouts
<salgado> we'll probe the mirror again soon, and if it doesn't timeout it'll be re-added to the list
<bostik__> thanx 
<bostik__> only another question
<salgado> sure
<bostik__> i setted up my mirror so that in apache we have a maxclient limits of 300 
<bostik__> how are setted other mirrors ??
<salgado> (the ubuntu.com/download is updated with the list from launchpad, btw)
<bostik__> what is you suggestion ?
<salgado> bostik__, that's a good question, but I'm afraid I don't know the answer. I only wrote the software which DoSes^Wprobes the mirrors
<bostik__> oks 
<bostik__> :D
<salgado> bostik__, Znarl is the right person to ask
<salgado> Znarl, around?
<salgado> bostik__, are you subscribed to the https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-mirrors mailing list?
<salgado> that may also be a good place to ask
<bostik__> i have to ask to my co worker we run mirror in 3 persons 
<bostik__> :D
<bostik__> i have to ask 
<bostik__> :D
<bostik__> thanx a lot
<salgado> you're welcome!
<bostik__> i have to reboot i'll check Znarl l8r 
<bostik__> bye
<ubotu> New bug: #108078 in malone "Search for bugs I've provided a patch for" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108078
<Znarl> salgado : Need me?
<salgado> Znarl, a guy (bostik__) was asking what'd be a reasonable limit to the number of simultaneous connections on his mirror
<Znarl> salgado : Ah the fastbull admin.  Tough question.  The admins in #ubuntu-mirrors can help with this kinda question.
<popey> flacoste: moo
<flacoste> popey: ready for the call?
<popey> yup
* flacoste calls
<ubotu> New bug: #108089 in launchpad "'Download RDF metadata' in Actions portlet should go to a page with further explanation" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108089
<ubotu> New bug: #108104 in soyuz "sha1 mismatch reject message is confusing and unhelpful" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108104
<indraveni> hi
<indraveni> I read about the rosetta, and I just want to confirm one small thin
<indraveni> Rosetta, is an application which will fetch the strings to be translated from the pacakge and gives the user and the user need to translate those strings, is it right
<indraveni> (or)  Rosetta itself does the translation if we upload the package to it
<indraveni> mrevell, hi
<mrevell> indraveni: Hi
<indraveni> mrevell, have you seen my query? any idea about this doubt?
* mrevell reads up
<mrevell> indraveni: Rosetta is an application that makes it easy for people to translate strings. It doesn't do the translation itself. However, it does have a large library of strings that it already knows about, so can sometimes make suggestions.
<indraveni> ok
<indraveni> mrevell, but in the tour there is no way how to upload a pacakge and how to translate, only the steps are explained
<statik> danilos: ^
<mrevell> indraveni: Have you seen our Feature Guide? https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/SoftwareTranslation
<mrevell> indraveni: That'll give you a good overview of how translations work. Then, as statik has suggested, danilos or carlos are the best people to help you. They're part of our Launchpad Translations team.
<indu> indraveni is now known as indu
<indu> mrevell, ok thankyou
<indu> mrevell, could you please  tell me the chat name of statik
<mrevell> indu: Have you set up a project already?
<indu> mrevell, and danies
<indu> mrevell, yes,
<mrevell> indu: Great. What's the project name?
<mrevell> BOSS
<mrevell> ?
<indu> mrevell, BOSS
<indu> mrevell, yes
<mrevell> indu: statik is Elliot Murphy's chat name.
<mrevell> indu: Carlos and Danilos are the chat names of the Translations guys.
<indu> mrevell, ok thanks a lot
<danilos> hey indu
<indu> mrevell, One person from Ubuntu has come to our center and he met me
<indu> mrevell, I forgot the name all of a sudden
<mrevell> indu: Ah, excellent. Was it Matt Barker?
<indu> danilos, hi
<danilos> indu, if you need help with Launchpad Translations, just ping me :)
<indu> danilos, sure , just now mrevell given me a guide link, I need to study that, later I will ping you
<indu> mrevell, yes, I think its matt Baerker
<danilos> indu: sure
<bostik> hi all again
<bostik> Znarl: are u there ?
<indu> mrevell, he talked with me, and said that Elliot is the right person to contact
<indu> mrevell, danilos anyway, thankyou for your help
<mrevell> indu: Ah, I see. Elliot is always happy to help.
<Znarl> bostik : Hello, can you join #ubuntu-mirrors to ask mirror related questions?
<statik> indu: hi again. Are you looking for specific help on getting uploading your translations for some projects into rosetta?
<indu> statik, yes
<indu> statik, I want to see the sample , for which I need to steps to proceed further
<bostik> Znarl: yes, sure
<statik> indu: it's probably helpful to talk about this with a specific example. what project to you want to start with?
<indu> statik, I am a development team member of BOSS a debian based distribution
<indu> statik, and we are also doing locallization for the gnome
<indu> statik, so I want use rosetta for translating the gnome packages, 
<danilos> indu: well, there are several ways for you to proceed
<indu> danilos, please let me know them
<indu> daily you all will be available here in this timings?
<danilos> indu: the easy way (at least for us) is to upload a tarball with all the PO files
<indu> danilos, ok
<indu> danilos, then?
<danilos> indu: yes, I am here between 10UTC and 18UTC every work day
<indu> danilos, but that is the end of the day for us :(
<danilos> indu: another is to set up automatic system, but that's a lot more work for us, and we'd have to wait for carlos (who is on holidays, and only back on Monday)
<danilos> indu: I am commonly here even earlier (sometimes as early as 6UTC), but it depends
<indu> danilos, ok, let us see this procedure for now
<indu> where do i need to upload this tar ball
<danilos> indu: when you register a product, you can choose to use Launchpad for translations
<danilos> indu: do you already have a product registered in LP (shorthand for Launchpad ;)?
<indu> danilos, yes
<indu> danilos, it is BOSS
<indu> http://launchpad.net/boss
<danilos> indu: if you go to https://translations.launchpad.net/BOSS can you see "Upload Translations" among actions?
<statik> danilos: BOSS is registered as a distro
<danilos> statik: ah, right, thanks
<indu> danilos, no, that option is not available
<danilos> indu: ok, so no "upload translations" for you since it's registered as a distro
<indu> danilos, may be
<danilos> indu: unfortunately, we don't have a perfect solution for this at the moment; we've got the option of automating it just the way we do for Ubuntu, but carlos is more proficient in that area so I'd have to talk to him on Monday about it
<danilos> indu: btw, is it only GNOME you want to translate for BOSS?
<danilos> indu: if it's only GNOME packages, I suspect you may want to use GNOME packages in Ubuntu
<indu> danilos, danilos I was it for Indian language translations
<danilos> indu: ah, so you want to use Launchpad to translate GNOME regardless of BOSS? Then, at the moment, the right thing to do is to translate Ubuntu packages for GNOME
<danilos> indu: do you have any specific GNOME version in mind, or do you want the latest one?
<indu> danilos, anyway, I can wait till monday as this is the weekend
<indu> danilos, no no, i was to translate gnome with BOSS only
<indu> but where does it differ
<indu> danilos, anyway, i need to translate gnome pacakges and then rebuild BOSS. Right?
<danilos> indu: well, that's how it usually works (though, we provide something much better for ubuntu, but doing it for other distros is much work)
<danilos> indu: (for ubuntu, we automatically build language packs so no rebuilding packages is required)
<indu> danilos, Idint understand your last statement of ubuntu way,
<indu> danilos, but I will talk to you about this later
<indu> danilos, as now its very late for me to go home
<danilos> indu: sure, talk to you later
<indu> danilos, thankyou, will talk to you on monday
<indu> danilos, bye
<indu> danilos, good day
<danilos> indu: great, looking forward to hearing from you, bye
<ubotu> New bug: #108171 in launchpad "launchpad.net/malone/bugs/NNN should redirect to launchpad.net/bugs/NNN" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108171
<bac> statik: ping
<statik> bac: hi
<bac> statik: you have time for a quick call?
<statik> bac: sure, starting skype
<get21> hello
<get21> i have some question, is anyone here pls ?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> there are many people here pls
<get21> kiko :) my english is bad but i hope you understand me
<get21> i just registe at   https://launchpad.net to command ubuntu CDs but now i want to delete my accound
<kiko> get21, so far it's been all good
<get21> how can i do this ?
<kiko> get21, so there is no automatic way to delete accounts, but you can request to have it deactivated
<kiko> visit answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<kiko> and file a new question
<get21> i search on the website and i find this
<get21> currently it's not possible to delete an account. As a workaround you can remove all your personal details from your launchpad home page.
<get21> not very good but...this is it :(
<get21> but if i dont open my accound on 60 days he will autoremove ?
<kiko> get21, no, but if you file a request we can get it removed.
<get21> if you file a request ? can you exaplin me ? you want to tell me to put a "cerer" on forum ?
<get21> ah :(
<get21> wait 2 sec
<get21> "cerere" = application
<get21> sorry for my.. :)
<apokryphos> kiko: hi again :)
<kiko> apokryphos!
<kiko> remind me what account that was.
<get21> kiko , me ?
<apokryphos> kiko: I'm ~apokryphos and the dormant one is ~francis
<kiko> apokryphos, so this guy imported a template once..
<kiko> why don't you email him first?
<apokryphos> kiko: ok, sure
<apokryphos> kiko: shall I tell him to contact you with the ok if he's fine with it?
<kiko> apokryphos, yes.
<get21> kiko, whare can i reguest to remove my account ?
<kiko> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<LaserJock> hi kiko 
<kiko> hey LaserJock 
<get21> thx kiko, have a good day
<get21> goodbye
<ubotu> New bug: #108240 in launchpad "SourcePackage and DistributionSourcePackage should have a common anscestor" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108240
<ubotu> New bug: #108246 in launchpad-answers "SourcePackage shouldn't directly provide IQuestionTarget" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108246
<beijing> hi, tinyurl.com is blocked in the country i'm staying. would someone provide me the full URL. thanks
<beijing> of the channel logs
<matsubara> beijing: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<beijing> matsubara: got it. many thanks!
<JanC> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/107938  I think I have a rosetta bug + a strange translation import/export(?) bug here...
<ubotu> Malone bug 107938 in apt "Dutch text in apt-get displayed at the wrong place" [Undecided,In progress]   - Assigned to Jan Claeys (janc)
<JanC> looks like some machine-proposed fuzzy translations got into the translations without checking
<JanC> plus some .po import bug ?
#launchpad 2007-04-21
<ubotu> New bug: #108360 in malone "Product Bug Page lacks "list all bugs" link" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108360
<ubotu> New bug: #108386 in launchpad-bazaar "Use high-performance smart server for hosting bzr branches" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108386
<Webspot> Could someone help? I tried to import by subversion repo into the papermark project on launchpad. But I got a "Test Failed" status. My subversion repo address is https://papermark.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/papermark according to sourceforge
<Theuni> Hrn. Question about malone: What is the "Milestone" field in the details of an affected product? Is this *this milestone is affected* or the release should be for the milestone in this product?
<sabdfl> Theuni: that's where you say when you think it will be fixed
<sabdfl> that way, you can track progress towards the milestone
<Theuni> hmm. ok
<Theuni> but why do i also target it for a series?
<Theuni> that seems redundant
<Theuni> and i didn't find a querying mechanism for asking for all bugs that are assigned to a milestone
<Theuni> i only see a query for bugs on a release series
<danohuiginn> Is there any way to search for bugs where the last comment wasn't written by me?
<danohuiginn> (i.e. to find bugs that are waiting for a response from me)
<mpt> danohuiginn, no, but does searching for the Needs Info status do what you want?
<sabdfl> Theuni: series are more serious, reviewed targeting
<sabdfl> the project can create a team of "drivers" who approve or decline any bug targeted for a specific series
<sabdfl> so, say you are working towards version 1.2, and you want to know EXACTLY what your list of release blockers it
<sabdfl> is
<sabdfl> you have your drivers, who determine if something is, or is not, a blocker
<Theuni> ah
<Theuni> ok
<Theuni> hmm.
<sabdfl> anybody can target it, but the drivers say "yes" or "no"
<sabdfl> we do this for specs in ubuntu
<sabdfl> anybody can file a blueprint, and say "i think this should be in gutsy"
<Theuni> hmm. probably i didn't see that because i'm a driver and it gets accepted automatically?
<sabdfl> but only the drivers (techboard and senior folks) make the commitment
<sabdfl> then everyone can see a nice, clean list of "blueprints for feisty"
<Theuni> ok, thanks for the clarification
<EmxBA> ubiquity can't be translated, so it looks like it uses translations from another package? perhaps debian installer? I want to wark on ubiquity translation
<Nafallo> sabdfl: any ETA when torrent.ubuntu.com might be back? :-)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i'm not sure how to change my subscriptions for the 'answer' part of LP. i just got an email about a quesiton in the easyubntu project, which i havent been involved in for quite some time. how can i check what caused me to be notified?
<nightfox> hi, anyone here who can help me retrieve my password in launchpad?
<sabdfl> Nafallo: hardware issue, apparently, but elmo is on it
<sabdfl> nightfox: we can't, we don't have it in the db
<sabdfl> only thing you can do is reset it
<sabdfl> Kamping_Kaiser: what's your lp username?
<sabdfl> EmxBA: it should be translated the usual way
<nightfox> sabdfl: because the email that i put in the form doesn't work
<sabdfl> EmxBA: the difference is, the translations don't show up after release, unless we do a point release with updated live iso
<Nafallo> sabdfl: oki. thanks. seems to be seeding again now :-)
<nightfox> the feedback service says Page Not Found: OOPS-476D631
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/476D631
<EmxBA> I know, i want to translate ubiquity now for gutsy :)
<EmxBA> sabdfl: there are only 2 strings?
<lifeless> looks like a bad link on https://launchpad.net/feedback
<lifeless> nightfox: the answer tracker is at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/
<EmxBA> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity/bs/+translate 
<lifeless> I've filed a bug on the bad link
<nightfox> lifeless: thanks, but i got it back through my password manager. 
<ubotu> New bug: #108469 in launchpad "bad link on https://launchpad.net/feedback" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108469
<sabdfl> lifeless: thanks for the bug report, fixed in my current branch
<ubotu> New bug: #108481 in launchpad "feisty dist-upgrader complains about not enough space in /boot" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108481
<Theuni> hmm. what's the right way to deal with bugs that we don't want to reject but 'defer'. we know that it's a bug, but nobody has enough interest to actually fix it.
<Theuni> so we want to get it off of our normal radar.
<Kmos> we should use https://launchpad.net/malone/+filebug for ask for add remote bug tracker ?
<Kmos> *to ask
<Theuni> Hmm. Aaaand another question what is the intended workflow to move bugs from "fix committed" to "fix released"?
<Theuni> I guess they should be bumped when the version they were committed into was released, right?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sabdfl, kamping-kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> (sorry about the lag, writting doco for stuff)
<noob_> hey everyone has anybody noticed the add/remove programs app in fiesty freezes up?
<bostik> hi all 
<Kamping_Kaiser> noob_, probably not a paunchpad question, try #Ubuntu or #ubuntu-au
<Kamping_Kaiser> *launchpad
<LarstiQ> but for that matter, no, I haven't
<bostik> i'm logged in launchpad and my mirror page shows "This mirror was last verified 10 hours ago." Why there where no update every 20 min ?
<noob_> i have been in there im just asking here cos you all are dedicated to that stuff
<bostik> is there someone who can tel me why launchpad probed my mirror 10 hours ago and than stopped 
<bostik> probing ?? 
<LarstiQ> bostik: one of the ubuntu people perhaps? 
<bostik> :)
* LarstiQ knows nothing of launchpad in conjunction with mirrors
<fabbione> lifeless: are you still around?
<fabbione> who is in charge of CVS imports?
<Hobbsee> bostik: probably to check if it was up to date, if it's being listed on the mirror pages
<bostik> yes i know 
<bostik> but no probe means no listing 
<bostik> we are not listed 
<fabbione> kiko: ?
<mdke> fabbione: ddaa is, I thought
<bostik> i'm asking on #ubuntu-mirrors
<Znarl> bostik : I'll find out for you.
<fabbione> mdke: there are a bunch more registered as vcs-imports members
<mdke> fabbione: fair enough, no doubt they can help too then
<LarstiQ> fabbione: ddaa
<lifeless> fabbione: whats up?
<fabbione> lifeless: hey dude.. https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/redhatcluster/main
<lifeless> fabbione: ddaa does all the operational stuff these days; has for quite some time.
<fabbione> lifeless: it did stop 3 months ago or so?
<fabbione> lifeless: perhaps you can poke at it?
<lifeless> can you file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar ?
<fabbione> sure...
<lifeless> thanks
<fabbione> can you look at it in the meantime?
<lifeless> Its sat evening right now; ddaa has much more context about the service in day to day right now. Is it 'code red' urgent ?
<fabbione> not code red.. but i had a brilliant idea and wanted to poke at it
<fabbione> i can do it in CVS upstream in the meantime.. but CVS and file renaming don't really like each other
<fabbione> it's like evil and holy water :)
<lifeless> yeah, I hear you
<LarstiQ> so how would you contribute it back if done in bzr instead?
<fabbione> LarstiQ: because i raised the VCS issue with a few of their developers.. and pondering to give them a demo 
<LarstiQ> fabbione: cool
<fabbione> lifeless: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/5323
* LarstiQ has a try at it with cvsps
<fabbione> and since i have a gazillion patches in the queue for them...
<LarstiQ> launchpad-cscvs even
<kiko> yes fabbione?
<fabbione> kiko: thanks consigliere.. it was about that cvs import
<fabbione> who is Sam Cater??
<kiko> that's an odd question
<mpt> http://www.google.com/search?q=%22who+is+sam+cater%22
<mpt> Launchpat FTW!
<kiko> cvs upstream eh
<mpt> Launchpad, even
<sabdfl> mpt: "sam cater" gets the same first hit
<ffm> I created the QEmu project in launchpad, but I have no affiliation with it. How can I give the rights of the project on Launchpad over to the rightful (c) owner, Fabrice Bellard?
<ryanakca> "An internal server error occurred. Please try again later." on bugs.launchpad.net
<dennda> Hi. I want to translate the application "pan" using rosetta. Unfortunately Rosetta only offers a hoary-translation package. Where do i find the feisty package?
<ubotu> New bug: #108659 in malone "Malone accepts bug number for incorrect package, causing inconsistent state" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/108659
#launchpad 2007-04-22
<owh> How do I remove a remote bug tracker? During triage, someone allocated a bug to an incorrect package, now I need to remove that. Bug #52778, has no relation to samba. I need to remove the reference to samba (upstream).
<ubotu> Malone bug 52778 in Ubuntu "Some folders on fat32 filesystem not writable" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52778
<LaserJock> owh: it's been rejected
<LaserJock> so it shouldn't get in the way
<owh> LaserJock: Yeah, kmos in #ubuntu-bugs just did that as I was asking here :)
<LaserJock> I think that's as close as we get to removing it
<owh> Fair enough. Thanks for looking.
<LaserJock> an lp dev might have something more useful, but as far as I can tell normal users can't remove tasks
<owh> Yeah, that's me "normal" :)
<zwnj> hi there
<zwnj> there's an auto created user on the site, which i cannot claim, as the server of the mail address have been down for about two years.  would someone please merge that account with a recently created one?
<persia> I've been asked (as part of https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5388 to ask here for the merge of the persia-localhost and persia accounts in launchpad.
<jamesh> zwnj: file a ticket at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad requesting the merge.
<zwnj> jamesh: persia have request another one, but he have got "please ask on #launchpad, in irc.freenode.net"
<zwnj> at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5388
<jamesh> zwnj: usually we handle these through tickets.  I'm not sure why he was directed here.
<jamesh> zwnj: you probably could find someone to help here if it was a week day though :)
* jamesh doesn't have the permissions to do administrative merges
<zwnj> thanks jamesh
<zwnj> i filed it btw
<zwnj> i've got "please ask for this in #launchpad, on irc.freenode.net" too, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/5394
<zwnj> sacater: who are the admins?
<lifeless> who is saying that?
<zwnj> lifeless: sacater answer on the ticket
<zwnj> s/answer/answered/
<sacater> hmm
<sacater> yes
<lifeless> 'sacater'?
<sacater> someone in here should be able to take care of it
<sacater> yes
<sacater> s.a.cater
<lifeless> hi
<sacater> meep
<lifeless> we use the answers for launchpad to provide a queue of things for the admins to do
<sacater> i told zwnj to come here about a project, or account merge, something like that
<lifeless> I realise you are trying to help, but that isn't actually helpful.
<sacater> :oo
<sacater> teh horror
<lifeless> the launchpad admins monitor the https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad (and related) queues.
<sacater> oooh..
<sacater> whoops
<lifeless> they aren't online all the time, and not all admins can do all things.
<sacater> sorry
<lifeless> Thats ok, like I say, I realise your intentions are to help.
<lifeless> if something requires an admins attention though, best to just let the answer be ;)
<teddy_> Hi
<teddy_> can I put any information on the wiki page that is on my launch pad page?
<teddy_> I am looking for a place to store links and hints that I run across.
<TLE> Hallo everybody. I have a question about the LaunchPad translation upload mechanism
<TLE> when I click upload under a certain translation there are two choises, user and pulished upload
<TLE> What I wanted to ask was, does these function run a intltool-update type command to ensure that everythin is in order if I upload an upstream version of the translation ?
<dwa> hye
<dwa> issit d ubuntu 7.04 send to malaysia ?
<dwa> ping pong~!
* dwa slaps dwa around a bit with a large trout
<dwa> chanserv
<dwa> elo elo
<dwa> does ubuntu 7.04 shipping from conanical send to Malaysia ?
<dwa> fuck shit
<tortho> Launchpad says that I have translated a string 2 hours ago.... I have not translated anything the last 4-5 months.... Whats wrong?
<tortho> there is actually several translations the last moths which lauchpad claims that I have done!!
<LarstiQ> tortho: are they for feisty?
<tortho> it says so....
<tortho> if I put the cursor above it I can see the link is directing to feisty..
<LarstiQ> tortho: my guess would be the translations for feisty opened recently and they went in after that
<tortho> hmmmm... earlier I have only translated for edgy...
<LarstiQ> tortho: those translations might be carried over
<tortho> LarstiQ: ehh... 6.04 & 6.10
* LarstiQ has no real knowledge of rosetta
<LarstiQ> tortho: nor are the rosetta people around now afaics, so I'd try https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/
<tortho> ok, thanks... started to be suspicious that someone was ... doing something whith my account... but strange since they are doing "good" work..
<tortho> LarstiQ: Thanks
<LarstiQ> tortho: np
<TLE> So does anybody have any insight into the inner workings of the translation upload functions
<marcelo> anybody awake?
<mdke> lots
<marcelo> great!, can I get the laubchpad source code?
<marcelo> or maybe the package??
<stgraber> https://launchpad.net/faq
<stgraber> and look for : Is Launchpad open source? Will it be?
<marcelo> tks!, and can I upload my PO files for translate with rosetta?
<lifeless> marcelo: yes
<marcelo> lifemore: I already get an account. What can I do now?
<TLE> Hey people, yet another question about uoloading translations. If I upload using the "Pubslihed upload" function, will it then swoop around the upload queue and be uploaded right away ?
<lifeless> https://help.launchpad.net/RosettaFAQ
<lifeless> TLE: ^
<lifeless> marcelo: ^
<marcelo> my tiny file is already wainting in the aproval queue
<marcelo> status: "Needs Review"        bye & thanks Mr. More ;) 
<TLE> lifeless: thanks but, yeah that page doesn't really answer that question
<jml> good morning Launchpad
<lifeless> TLE: I'm sorry, I dont have an answer for you then. You can file an answer request at https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/ and one of the rosetta devs will answer you when they wake up.
#launchpad 2008-04-14
<ubotu> New bug: #217115 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS requesting a review of a proposal to merge branch" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217115
<emgent> morning
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Goooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<emgent> morning mpt :)
<emgent> hi sabdfl 
<ubotu> New bug: #217155 in launchpad "pgp signatures get added as attachements" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217155
<sabdfl> hi emgent
<ubotu> New bug: #217207 in launchpad "Wishlist: links to related packages" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217207
<ubotu> New bug: #217218 in launchpad-bazaar ""Change registrant" changes the branch owner not the registrant" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217218
<ubotu> New bug: #217249 in soyuz "PPA uploads should preserve the original component" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217249
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || PPA builds slow 09.00 - 18.00 UTC April 15 | Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 17 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || PPA buildds at half capacity 08.00 - 17.00 UTC April 15 | Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 17 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<ronny> yo
<ronny> is there any way to import hg branches ?
<kiko> ronny, not currently but we're looking for somebody interested in doing that work under contract
<ronny> hmmk - we switched pida to hg
<ronny> wanted to keep using the translation stuff
<kiko> ronny, you can -- there's nothing that ties those two together right now in LP
<kiko> you can continue uploading templates and translating them
<ronny> ok
<ronny> then i just missunderstood something
<statik> ronny: you can use the bzr fastimport plugin to import from hg, I've done it for a few projects
<statik> ronny: there is a hg-fast-export.py included with that plugin, then you run bzr fast-import, and boom! you have bzr branches
<statik> works for git too
<statik> ronny: what was pida using before hg? (just curious)
<ronny> hmmk
<statik> https://launchpad.net/bzr-fastimport
<ronny> well - we had a bzr, then we moved back to svn for a reimplementation, now we switched to hg
<ronny> imho bzr just sucks
<ronny> tonns of modes but lack of speed
<statik> ronny: which things did you find slow, which version? (I'm interested because I'd like to know if they are things we have already fixed or that still need fixing)
<statik> I'm working with some pretty large projects on migrating to bazaar, and there have been amazing improvements in the last few months, but I'm always wanting to know if there are more things lurking
<ronny> well for older bzr'S everything was just plain slow, for newers i only know that pull/push sucks, since i use it only for tracking
<ronny> from my point of view bzr is just plain wrong
<statik> ronny: ok :) if you have concrete complaints,  I'm very interested in helping get them addressed, but if it's just philosophy differences I tend to approve of the design goals that the bazaar team has made
<statik> but either way I'm a huge advocate of interop between bzr, hg, and git
<ronny> my complaint are simpely that it has different modes and each of those imposes different working models, git and hg got that right
<synic> if I disable the blueprints for a project, shouldn't the "blueprints" tab go away?
<gmb> synic: Ideally, yes. At the moment, though, it doesn't. I believe there's a bug about it somewhere.
 * gmb looks
<MacYET> hi, is there a way to configure a LP bugtracker in a way that only members of the core team can change the workflow state?
<gmb> MacYET: How do you mean? You want to lock the bug status field to be changed only by members of a given team?
<MacYET> jep
<gmb> MacYET: No, there's no functionality for that. How do you think it would help you?
<MacYET> well, there is some guy changing tons of zope 2 tickets...and nobody knows this guy
<MacYET> as release manager I am interested that only members of the zope 2 team are allowed to change the state
<gmb> MacYET: Right, I can see your problem.
<gmb> MacYET: It might be worth talking to a Launchpad admin about this to see if they can help you out any.
<gmb> Let me see if I can find one for you.
<MacYET> ok, tnx
<gmb> MacYET: All the admins appear to be busy at the moment. I think the best way to proceed would be to file a question on http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<gmb> And then someone will get back to you.
<MacYET> no need for the hurry, trying to ask the guy first, but in general I was surprised that this option is available to anyone
<ubotu> New bug: #217337 in malone "Bug supervisors shouldn't be compulsorily subscribed to all bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217337
<mc__> How can I get a specific bug as RDF?
<mc__> What would be the best way to measure the memory consumption of a programm? I need to track down what uses how much memory
<mc__> nevermind, wrong channel
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> I have a question abour PPA in launchpad. can I ask here?
<mohi> about*
<beuno> mohi, sure, this is the place. What's the problem?
<nand> hi!
<mohi> beuno: I use an application that is not in the ubuntu repositories. can I make a .deb from this and publlish it to my PPA in launchpad despite I hadn't made this software?
<beuno> mohi, yeap, as long as it's free software, sure
<beuno> PPA actually makes the deb for you, so you just upload the source code
<mohi> i have the rpm! I've builded deb from rpm.
<mohi> beuno: ^
<nand> I have asked for a LP mailing list. Unfortunately, since a few days, I get "This team's mailing list will be available within a few minutes." Not sure if this is related to bug 215118 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215118 in launchpad "Odd mailing list resync behavior" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215118 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<ubotu> New bug: #217374 in launchpad "OOPS re-activating an inactive milestone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217374
<beuno> mohi, well, you can't currently upload binaries to PPAs, so you really need the source code and get the packaging done
<mohi> beuno: so I can't upload only the .deb without source!?
<beuno> mohi, not to PPA, no
<mohi> ok. ty beuno :)
<beuno> you can upload it to the projects home page
<beuno> LP let's you upload files
<beuno> but to be able to use apt, you need to upload the source code, and it compiles server-side
<mohi> aha... 
<LaserJock> BjornT_: ping
<BjornT_> LaserJock: hi
<mc__> How can I get a specific bug as RDF?
<ubotu> New bug: #217390 in launchpad-bazaar "A branch owner should be able to delete the branch also if someone is subscribed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217390
<BjornT_> mc__: you can't. you can get a text representation of the bug by appending +text to the url. e.g. https://launchpad.net/bugs/217390/+text
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217390 in launchpad-bazaar "A branch owner should be able to delete the branch also if someone is subscribed" [Undecided,New] 
<LaserJock> BjornT_: regarding bug #217337
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217337 in malone "Bug supervisors shouldn't be compulsorily subscribed to all bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217337
<LaserJock> BjornT_: I'm kinda confused about what you just said there
<LaserJock> Bug supervisors aren't implicitly subscribed to bugs?
<BjornT_> LaserJock: right, the aren't implicitly subscribed. when setting the bug supervisor, we automatically create an subscription. that subscription can be removed, though.
<LaserJock> and how do I tell the difference between bug supervisors an package subscribers?
<LaserJock> because right now people are implicity subscribed
<BjornT_> LaserJock: in which context?
<LaserJock> when people sign up under "Subscribe to bug mail" for a package
<LaserJock> then they are implicitly subscribed to new bugs, correct?
<BjornT_> right
<LaserJock> then what the heck is this bug supervisor stuff
<LaserJock> I can't find it anywhere
<LaserJock> do bug supervisors actually exist yet?
<BjornT_> LaserJock: well, we don't have bug supervisors for packages yet. by being a bug supervisor you get extra permission, you can set importance, and certain statuses.
<BjornT_> LaserJock: we used to call package subscribers for 'bug contacts', but that was wrong. they were only subscribed to bug mail, they didn't have the permissions like all the other 'bug contacts' had.
<LaserJock> ok
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> any ETA on bug supervisors for packages?
<LaserJock> that would fix a rather annoying bug for us
<kiko> LaserJock, I spoke to BjornT_ about this -- we have a plan
<BjornT_> kiko: did we talk about a time-frame, though?
<kiko> BjornT_, no, we didn't -- we need to be opportunistic about doing it, and if we are able to, great
<LaserJock> cool
<BjornT_> yeah. it won't be done for this milestone. we'll see how the next milestone looks like.
<LaserJock> how would people/teams become bug supervisors then?
<BjornT_> only certain people would have permission to add a bug supervisor. you'd have to ask those people. i'm not yet sure who those people will be.
<LaserJock> hmm, that *could* get a little messy
<LaserJock> but I'm not sure how else you'd do it
<LaserJock> first thing I'm gonna want to do is set up teams as bug supervisor on like 500 packages
<LaserJock> I can't imagine just one or two people would want to have to deal with that
<LaserJock> and I'm not particularly looking forward to spending a couple hours clicking in LP to sign up either
<BjornT_> well, if it's that many, maybe it makes sense to try to join the ubuntu-bug-control team, so you'd be bug supervisor for all packages?
<LaserJock> I'm in that team
<LaserJock> we want subscription
<LaserJock> not permissions
<LaserJock> per se
<BjornT_> well, you can already subscribe to a package's bugs
<LaserJock> that's what we already have
<LaserJock> but we end up implicitly subscribed
<LaserJock> when I want explicit subscriptions that Bug Supervisor provides
<kiko> no
<LaserJock> and really Bug Supervisor is the more accurate term
<kiko> LaserJock, you're confused. bug supervisor doesn't provide explicit subscriptions.
<LaserJock> kiko: BjornT_ said it does
<kiko> bug supervisor doesn't imply any subscription, really
<kiko> LaserJock, bug supervisor has permissions to change protected fields of a bugtask
<BjornT_> no i didn't. at least i didn't mean to say it :)
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> so what is bug #217337 about then?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217337 in malone "Bug supervisors shouldn't be compulsorily subscribed to all bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217337
<kiko> LaserJock, it's just as a convenience that we default bug supervisors to also being pillar subscribers
<kiko> but that can be disabled
<kiko> BjornT_, we need to use this term "pillar subscriber" or something like that to differentiate that to "bug subscriber", I think
<LaserJock> I see
<kiko> otherwise it's also very confusing
<LaserJock> well, how does somebody become a pillar subscriber?
<kiko> LaserJock, just "subscribe to bugs" for a project, distro or package.
<LaserJock> but that gives me implicit subscription for packages
<kiko> correct.
<LaserJock> :s
<kiko> LaserJock, I suspect the only reason you're chasing explicit subscription is because you want to unsubscribe to something.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> is that wrong to want? :-)
<kiko> why don't you say that instead of going through this very convoluted path? :)
<LaserJock> because that what bug #217337 looked like to me
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217337 in malone "Bug supervisors shouldn't be compulsorily subscribed to all bug reports" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217337
<LaserJock> looked perfect
<kiko> that summary is confusing, and is that even a valid bug?
<LaserJock> I want my teams to be Bug Supervisors and have explicit subscriptions or implicit subscription I can get out of
<LaserJock> that's all I'm asking for :-)
<kiko> it's more the latter
<LaserJock> either way works for me
<LaserJock> I can't tell the difference between explicit and implicit subscriptions other than one I can unsubscribe
<LaserJock> obviously for you guys there is a difference
<kiko> LaserJock, the difference has to do with what we do when bug data changes.
<kiko> i.e.
<kiko> I'm subscribed to bugs in alsa-utils
<kiko> a bug is reported against the kernel
<kiko> the bugtask is changed from linux to alsa-utils
<kiko> if subscription is explicit, the kernel team stays subscribed and we need to specially subscribe alsa-utils
<mc__> anyone op in here? there is a typo in the topic "buildds" two "d"'s
<kiko> or else complicate the UI to make you decide
<kiko> mc__, it's actually "build daemons"
<mc__> oh, alright :)
<LaserJock> wait a sec, you can change the package on a bug task?
 * LaserJock goes to look
<LaserJock> what the heck, why do people keep creating tons of new bug tasks for?
<LaserJock> kiko: alright, well I guess I'll crawl back under my rock again
<LaserJock> I just got excited that maybe the bug supervisor thing would fix the "can't unsub from implicit subscriptions" thing
<kiko> LaserJock, how many bugs would you unsubscribe from?
<LaserJock> oh, not all that many
<kiko> LaserJock, how many?
<LaserJock> it's sort of one of those, you don't need it often but when you need it you really need it things
<LaserJock> oh probably 10 or so a release, for me personally
<kiko> LaserJock, just echo "bug-id" >> ~/.ignored-bugs
<kiko> and use that in your procmail filter
<LaserJock> it's not about me
<LaserJock> I don't mind it too much
<LaserJock> it's about team members and upstream leaving
<LaserJock> which I'd like to avoid if I can
<LaserJock> people seem to not like getting automatic email that is irrelevent to them
<kiko> leaving because of bugmail. sounds like a red herring. :)
<LaserJock> and when they can't get out, that's even worse
<LaserJock> no, I'm serious
<LaserJock> I had people get like 100 emails in a day so they left the team, they'll probably come back now that it's over
<kiko> why did they get 100 emails in a day?
<LaserJock> because we have a bug with I think 50+ tasks
<LaserJock> and each time anybody did anything it sent an email
<kiko> really?
<kiko> LaserJock, but people shouldn't receive multiple emails for that bug
<LaserJock> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mopac7/+bug/201962
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201962 in lapack3 "gfortran transition" [Low,Fix released] 
<kiko> it's just one bugmail per 5 minutes of changes
<kiko> LaserJock, hang on, I need to reboot, will be 4 minutes
<LaserJock> kiko: back?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> what's the story?
<LaserJock> ok, so on that bug there are 54 tasks and 90+ comments
<LaserJock> that adds up to a lot of bugmail
<LaserJock> I guess I'm struggling with whether we should move process bugs off of Launchpad or not
<LaserJock> it seems like Launchpad isn't designed around these kinds of bugs
<kiko> LaserJock, I'm not sure how those two thoughts equate. unsubscribing implicit subscribers isn't possible, granted, but there's an easy workaround (filtering or the D key) and regular bugs and process bugs are similar in bug volume.
<kiko> LaserJock, I also don't quite understand why the number of bugtasks would generate more bugmail
<kiko> unfortunately I need to reboot again, so bear with me.
<LaserJock> np
<LaserJock> kiko: well, more bugtasks means more irrelevent email for a lot of bug contacts
<kiko> LaserJock, they'd still have to unsubscribe manually, which isn't fun
<kiko> LaserJock, maybe we should be asking ourselves why we're sending them bugmail at all?
<LaserJock> well, actually I think that'd be pretty common
<kiko> I mean, could we avoid somehow emailing them?
<LaserJock> people want to get some bug mail, then be able to turn them off
<kiko> what is the nature of the change being bugmailed?
<LaserJock> well, people want relevent email, not irrelevent email :-)
<kiko> so maybe we should start by analyzing why the email is irrelevant
<kiko> is it me-tooing?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> just involving many different packages
<LaserJock> people don't mind getting the email for the package they are a bug contact for
<LaserJock> but if that's like 1/10 of the bugmail they get from the bug report, they start complaining
<kiko> maybe the problem is multiple bugtasks indeed
<kiko> I'm not sure that's a feature
<LaserJock> that's why I'm wondering if we should move those kinds of bugs off LP
<LaserJock> if it's sort of a corner case
<LaserJock> the other issue is that there are  different types of bugs
<LaserJock> basically code bugs and process bugs
<LaserJock> most subscribers are intersted in the code bugs
<LaserJock> but process bugs can produce a lot of traffic and they have no way to get out
<LaserJock> one suggestion that has the most potential, IMO is to ubsubscribe implicit subscribers if the task they are subscribed through is marked Invalid or Fix Released
<LaserJock> however some people have said that they only would want that for Invalid
<LaserJock> so I'm not sure if it would work without have some option, which I know you wouldn't want to do
<kiko> at that point I think it's more generally useful to "block bugmail from this bug"
<LaserJock> so do you see the issue or do you still think I'm on crack? ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #217427 in soyuz "Please support arbitrary arch/buildd affinity for arch:all builds" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217427
<chx> hi. https://launchpad.net/drupal/main Last run:	Failure eight hours ago
<chx> thanks if you can fix :)
<kiko> chx, let me check what the error was
<chx> kiko: <3 you
<kiko> bzrlib.errors.SocketConnectionError: Unable to connect to SSH host escudero; EOF during negotiation
<kiko> mwhudson, what do you think of that?
<chx> kiko: can this be a temporary error? that server not answering..? canyou try rerun?
<kiko> chx, I've retried, but I dunno
<chx> mwhudson_: hey
<mwhudson_> chx: hi?
<kiko> mwhudson_, drupal isn't syncing, and I'm seeing a lot of weird problems in the buildbot logs 
<kiko> <kiko> bzrlib.errors.SocketConnectionError: Unable to connect to SSH host escudero; EOF during negotiation
<mwhudson> kiko: hm
<mwhudson> kiko: load on one of the buildslaves is 100+, this seems to be unlikely to be a coincidence
<mwhudson> well, was
<kiko> hmph
<chx> mwhudson: so what can be done so that the Drupal import synces?
<mwhudson> chx: it should be fixed now, let me give it a manual kick
<mwhudson> chx: it should 'just happen' now, the system is working through a backlog and i don't have any control over the order it does things in :/
<chx> mwhudson: my problem is that http://drupal.org/cvs?commit=110720 went in and I would prefer something better than the merge abilities of CVS ...
<mwhudson> chx: it should be synced in a few hours
<chx> mwhudson: great, thanks
<mwhudson> i hope that's not too inconvenient
<mwhudson> (when we've finished rewriting the innards of the system, i'd be able to prioritize it...)
<chx> mwhudson: it is a bit, but i guess it'll be fine
<chx> mwhudson: Murphy's law says that when a 850K patch lands then bzr mirror fails :)
<mwhudson> chx: well, at least we know of the problems
<mwhudson> and i've spent the last two weeks doing nothing other than working on the new system...
<chx> mwhudson: awesome, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #217472 in launchpad "MMUnknownListError when deactivating a missing list" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217472
<fta> on https://edge.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xorg-server/2:1.4.1~git20080131-1ubuntu8
<fta> Redirect Loop
<fta> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
#launchpad 2008-04-15
<Fujitsu> fta: Take the distros/ out of the URL, and it will work.
<Fujitsu> I filed a bug on that many moons ago.
<fta> oh, i remember, not the 1st time i report that here either.
<Fujitsu> fta: I thought I'd answered that question from you before, yeah.
<fta> broken rss feed i guess
<fta> strange it's fine most of the time
<Fujitsu> fta: It's only for SPRs with epochs.
<emgent> hello
<clsk> how long does it normally take to import an svn tree after I edit the trunk details to do so?
<mwhudson> clsk: it can take a long time if you don't ask a question or ask in here
<mwhudson> clsk: which import is it?
<clsk> oh
<clsk> for mira
<clsk> https://launchpad.net/mira/trunk specifically
<clsk> Should I ask a question in launchpad or would someone from here be able to do it?
<mwhudson> clsk: i'll do it
<mwhudson> clsk: do you want one branch with all of mira-client, mira-server, mira-common in it?
<clsk> hmm
<clsk> if it's all one branch will it be possible for people to get only mira-client later?
<mwhudson> no
<clsk> oh.. then no. It'd be better to have separate branches for them.
<clsk> We only need mira-client and mira-server though
<mwhudson> i guess you might want to set up mira-client and mira-server products then
<mwhudson> or just separate series
<mwhudson> clsk: tell me when you've put the new details in :)
<clsk> hm lets see
<clsk> how can I register separate products within the project?
<mwhudson> oops
<mwhudson> i meant to say project above
<mwhudson> 'project groups' can contain projects
<mwhudson> but it takes an admin to create a project group
<clsk> hm I'll just create two separate series then
<mwhudson> ok
<clsk> now here's the thing, what we're planning to do is to move to bazaar completely and the branch be hosted at launchpad. so I'll only need to for it to be imported once and not updated
<mwhudson> oh right
<mwhudson> there are other options for a one shot conversion
<mwhudson> like svn2bzr
<mwhudson> which require less depending on operator assistance
<mwhudson> (also: cool that you're moving to launchpad)
<clsk> hm perhaps I should just do that
<clsk> hm so with bazaar it's not possible to check out a part of a branch?
<spiv> Not yet.
<spiv> The bazaar community discussed how to do it at a recent sprint.
<spiv> It's just a matter of waiting for someone to write it now ;)
<clsk> hm well in that case then, mwhudson, if you could just do the import the way it is right now (with mira-client mira-server and mira-common).
<clsk> right now it is necessary to get all the folders, I was only worried for the future since that won't be a requirement later on
<mwhudson> i've started it
<clsk> thanks
 * Hobbsee wonders if the criteria for a cherry pick ever got made public
<lifeless> of launchpad ?
<emgent> morning
<Hobbsee> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> Hobbsee: there isn't strict criteria
<thumper> Hobbsee: something baaaaad !
<Hobbsee> lifeless: oh, i thought there was a list of the.
<Hobbsee> m
<Hobbsee> thumper: that affects a large number of people, i take it
<thumper> Hobbsee: something like that
<Hobbsee> thumper: so i hadn't gottne it wrong.  I'll mark in the release todo lists to check that launchpad hasn't broken, so we won't be in this same situation for intrepid.  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> hurrah, wiki changing works
 * Hobbsee files a bug on the breakage, just so it doesn't get lost, and hopes it gets fixed
<jamesh> Hobbsee: the criteria is that the change gets approved by kiko or SteveA
<Hobbsee> jamesh: ahhh
<Hobbsee> jamesh: cool, thanks.
<jamesh> there isn't any strict rules about what they'll approve, but we try to keep mid-release cherry picks to a minimum
<ubotu> New bug: #217570 in soyuz "Accepting packages from the launchpad UI causes OOPSes." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217570
<Hobbsee> jamesh: yeah.  Although there's no guarentee that other things underneath won't have broken too, so it's safer to leave it as it is, as it does work on drescher still
<jamesh> Hobbsee: for stuff like the above, we might not cherry pick if it only affects a small number of people and we can make edge usable in that time.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: oh, so you might look at making edge work?
<jamesh> not me personally
<jamesh> while we're in database freeze, edge is running the current development version of LP
<jamesh> so, if the problem gets fixed there it should be usable within a day
<Fujitsu> Ah, so you have a set DB freeze? I wondered why edge always tracked RF for a significant part of the month.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: yeah, i meant you collectively.
 * Hobbsee nods.  cool
<jamesh> Fujitsu: yeah.  We bunch up the database changes so that we can test current code against production.
<Fujitsu> That makes sense.
<jamesh> once the current code depends on a modified database schema, that isn't possible any more
<Fujitsu> Right.
<Ademan> hey this is mildly offtopic, i'm looking at using zope to write a community website, and i was told launchpad uses it.  My first question is: does launchpad use CMF? (if that is known) and secondly am i the only one launchpad is pretty slow for?
<jamesh> Ademan: it doesn't use CMF
<jamesh> it doesn't use any Zope 2 stuff
<Ademan> jamesh: ? zope3? or what? (i honestly have yet to touch zope, i'm trying to get a feel for what's out there before i dedicate time and energy to learning them, which may turn out to be a bad way to go about things.... but whatever)
<jamesh> Ademan: zope 3
<Ademan> jamesh: ah, so cmf is zope2?
<Ademan> well i noticed the package depended on zope2
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> we're just using zope 3 component framework
<Ademan> are you part of the dev team? (i know i've seen you around before, i just assumed you were sorta a community guru lol)
<Ademan> jamesh: oh wait it's #gnome-hackers i've seen you in before...
<jamesh> Ademan: I am a Launchpad developer, and have done a lot of Gnome stuff too
<Ademan> jamesh: ah, awesome actually, are you in a position to make a comment one way or another about using zope? like i said i'm trying to get a feel for what's out there, i'm a big fan of python so i wanted to check out zope
<jamesh> Ademan: grok is probably the easiest place to get started on writing Zope 3 apps
<jamesh> http://grok.zope.org/
<Ademan> thanks, i actually haven't the slightest clue what zope really provides the developer, so i'm probably better off doing some reading rather than bugging people.
<al-maisan> Ademan: just in case you consider buying a book on zope: I am currently reading http://www.amazon.com/Web-Component-Development-Zope-3/dp/354076447X/ and it's worth a look..
<Ademan> al-maisan: thanks, zope definitely has my attention right now
<carlos> morning
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> Hi bad-timezoned mpt.
<ubotu> New bug: #217626 in rosetta "Firefox / Xulrunner better explanations for command / access key translating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217626
<ubotu> New bug: #201398 in soyuz "generate-contents doesn't have permission to write to its temporary configuration file" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201398
<jscinoz> PPA seems broken >_<
<jscinoz> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13461391/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.urbanterror-data_4.1-0ubuntu3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<jscinoz> failed to build, but log says it built fine
<cprov> jscinoz: can you point me to the build page ? I guess it's failed-to-upload error.
<jscinoz> yes, one sec
<jscinoz> https://edge.launchpad.net/~jscinoz/+archive/+build/562758
<jscinoz> and yes it is failed to upload
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> why are superseded packages still counted in archive size?
<jscinoz> shouldnt the old versions be deleted?
<cprov> jscinoz: you should have received a email with more details about the failure
<jscinoz> one moment.
<cprov> jscinoz: they are excluded when they get removed from the archive.
<jscinoz> so... i'd need to compeltely delete that package, then reupload just the latest?
<jscinoz> cprov pastebin of email http://pastebin.com/m7b2763ed
<jscinoz> wait i see the problem >_<
<jscinoz> ah darnit, i get to upload the whole 710mb package again with a one line change >_<
<jscinoz> hmm thats strange,
<jscinoz> i already had the pre-depends line it wanted in my debian/control...
<cprov> jscinoz: you don't have to re-upload the orig
<jscinoz> oh?
<jscinoz> what changes need to be made to the dput line to exlude orig?
<cprov> jscinoz: create a new source version with 'debuild -S' based on the orig that launchpad already has
<jscinoz> oh thanks
<jscinoz> still its strange
<ubotu> New bug: #217656 in rosetta "Menu overlay while translating" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217656
<jscinoz> it complains about not having the pre-depends
<jscinoz> and its there...
<jscinoz> very strange.
<ubotu> New bug: #217681 in rosetta "Super fast imports slow again" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217681
<hubuntu> so I have sort of a bug but this one is very irritating to many people besides me
<hubuntu> I can'æt unsubscribe the Spanish Speaking LoCoTams from the System76 team
<hubuntu> and all bugs messages get sent to me and many other members of the team.. which is, of course, irritating for hundreds of people
<hubuntu> I see something similar but not wuite the same bug, shall i file it as a standalone bug or try to link it to similar bugs?
<hubuntu> suggestions anyone?
<Fujitsu> hubuntu: Do you mean your team is a member of the System76 team?
<andrea-bs> hubuntu: are you the administrator of System76?
<hubuntu> nope
<hubuntu> but the admin for the spanish team
<hubuntu> guive you an example
<hubuntu> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/136467 se the subscribers
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136467 in system76 "Add Windows to a System76 Computer" [Medium,Fix released] 
<hubuntu> I can't find a way to unsubscribe
<Fujitsu> Ah, the system76 project?
<hubuntu> yeah, the project, not the team
<hubuntu> sorry
<andrea-bs> hubuntu: https://launchpad.net/system76/+subscribe
<Fujitsu> Why that's not on the Bugs tab I don't know.
 * Fujitsu files a bug.
<andrea-bs> Fujitsu: the team is subscribed to mail notifications
<Fujitsu> andrea-bs: I'm aware.
<hubuntu> I should have seen it, but it's not like intuitive if you see the number of correlated bugs (or maybe I am just a bit slow today...)
<Fujitsu> But the link for that should be on the Bugs tab.
<andrea-bs> Right
<hubuntu> the individaul bug doesn't have the option, it is just at the project level it seems
<hubuntu> anyway, thanks!
<hubuntu> :)
<hubuntu> I just tested openID on liveJournal.. it works like a charm
<andrea-bs> hubuntu: did you open the page I have linked you?
<hubuntu> now I want to use it in our loco team website: ubuntu.ec
<hubuntu> should i just add the openID module to drupal and add Launchpad as a OpenID provider or is there something else I should do
<hubuntu> ?
<hubuntu> yeas andrea-bs AND IT WORKED
<hubuntu> sorry for the caps
<hubuntu> andrea-bs, I did and i have already unsubscribed the team
<andrea-bs> hubuntu: great ;)
<hubuntu> I'm gonna test OpenID and get back to you guys and girls if i need help ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #217698 in malone "Project/distro bugmail subscription page should be under Bugs tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217698
<coolbhavi> hi andrea-bs
<andrea-bs> heya coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> As a member of the help team I wanted to ask one thing... Is it possible for the ubuntu guys to make helpteam assign questions to each individual depending on their efficiency to solve a problem so that we can ensure better quality support?
<coolbhavi> andrea-bs your thoughts
<coolbhavi> ?
<andrea-bs> coolbhavi: I agree with you (in fact I have confirmed your bug on Launchpad), but I can't do anything else :(
<andrea-bs> mh... I see that I didn't confirm it only now
<coolbhavi> :)
<hubuntu> coolbhavi, it should be implemented through an option and make it possible to unsubscribe from the "i'm good at answering questions" option ;)
<coolbhavi> yes hubuntu
<hubuntu> so \sh don't get mad if he gets a bug ;)
<hubuntu> assigned I mean... 
<coolbhavi> hubuntu hehe
<bimberi> mrevell: thanks :)
<mrevell> hi bimberi - what for? :)
<bimberi> mrevell: beta testers approval
<mrevell> bimberi: Ah, you're welcome!
<ubotu> New bug: #217718 in launchpad-documentation "We don't communicate manual data exports" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217718
<Hobbsee> bugs by email don'tn work now?
<Hobbsee> oh, it's finally come up.  nvm
<ubotu> New bug: #217738 in malone/1.2 "Make it possible to block comment pushing for a single bug tracker" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217738
<ubotu> New bug: #217746 in ubuntu "Launchpad bug report me only when someone else changes  (dup-of: 548)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217746
<Adam24> can anyone help me?
<stdin> have you asked a question?
<stdin> "<Adam24> can anyone help me?" you have to ask an actual question to get help
<Adam24> Can anyone help me register for launchpad?
<intellectronica> Adam24: sure, what's the problem?
<Adam24> intellectronica: did you get my answer?
<intellectronica> Adam24: i don't think so
<intellectronica> Adam24: my question was: did you check your spam folder to see whether the confirmation email landed there by accident?
<intellectronica> Adam24: b.t.w there's a pretty good help document on registering new accounts at https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/NewAccount which you may be interested to read
<Adam24> <intellectronica> What is the email address the confirmation comes from?
<intellectronica> Adam24: noreply@launchpad.net
<adam24> intellelectronica  sory for disconnecting.
<adam24> intellelectronica: you there?
<intellectronica> adam24: still around?
<intellectronica> adam24: any luck finding that confirmation email?
<adam24> intellectronica: nope
<intellectronica> adam24: so, you entered your email, clicked [Register], but never received the confirmation email?
<intellectronica> adam24: would you like to try again, to see whether something got confused the first time around?
<adam24> intellectronica: nope
<adam24> yes
<adam24> i would
<intellectronica> adam24: cool. let me know how that worked
<adam24> intellectronica: It worked!  Did you fix it?
<intellectronica> adam24: no, i guess something just went wrong the first time around. maybe you misspelled the email or something?...
<adam24> intellectronica: thanks for your help!
<intellectronica> adam24: pleasure. and welcome to Launchpad!
<adam24> intellectronica: I'll definitely enjoy launchpad!  Do you have a profile on launchpad?
<intellectronica> adam24: https://launchpad.net/~intellectronica
<adam24> intellectronica: ok, thanks.  cya!
<adam24> intellectronica: Oh yeah, is there a way I can get an Ubuntu 7.10 cd mailed to me?
<intellectronica> adam24: i don't think so. i think only the latest version gets emailed. i'm no expert on ubuntu stuff, though
<adam24> intellectronica: the site says they can be sent via ShipIt.
<al-maisa1> adam24: try https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<adam24> ShipIt is currently closed  We'll be back in a few days, shipping Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) CDs. 
 * intellectronica wrote emailed instead of posted. huh huh
<intellectronica> adam24: that must be a mistake. the next version is 8.04
<adam24> intellectronica: ShipIt is currently closed while we prepare for the Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) release. We'll be back in a few days. 
<salgado> it is a mistake indeed. we'll be back in a few days shipping 8.04
<Hobbsee> so, if i accept packages from staging, it won't touch the regular archive, right?
<Hobbsee> i sure hope not, anyway
<Hobbsee> matsubara: why do things not die when you test them again?  it's really quite annoying.
<matsubara> Hobbsee, nope, it won't touch the regular archive
<Hobbsee> matsubara: good, else slangasek would kill me, and i don't feel like dying today
<matsubara> Hobbsee, and yes, it's annoying when things just work when you're showing that they're broken.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: it had repeatedly broken for me before. :(
<Hobbsee> matsubara: want it as invalid / fix released / something else, as you want to deal with the general load problems?
<matsubara> yep, I noticed that, the OOPSes i added to the report have your name all over them
<Hobbsee> oh dear.
<Hobbsee> well, i *am* the only one who actually has to use that section, so tha'ts logical.
<Hobbsee> everyone else just uses the queue on drescher, it apperas.
<matsubara> hehe that's what cprov told me. you're the only one using that page. :-)
<Hobbsee> matsubara: it's unfortunate in a way - means i can never justify my own bugs for it getting fixed, due to so little people using it.
<matsubara> anyway, the soyuz guys are planning a page redesign and told me that they'll keep the timeout in mind. I'll also keep an eye for a spike in timeouts in that area
<Hobbsee> matsubara: cool.  Yeah, i've heard about more people being added to it - i just hope they fix my bugs (mostly cosmetic) before htey do.
<ubotu> New bug: #217803 in launchpad-documentation "+junk branches are not documented" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217803
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting (all welcome): Thu 17 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<XiXaQ> there was a question in a Ubuntu channel about how many unique bug reporters there are. Is there any way to find that information on launchpad.net? 
<XiXaQ> and if not, if someone with database access could find out? It should be a simple sql statement.. 
<kiko-fud> XiXaQ, yes, I could query for you. for ubuntu, right?
<XiXaQ> right.
<kiko-fud>  count 
<kiko-fud> -------
<kiko-fud>  48265
<XiXaQ> that's unique registered users who has been the initial reporter of a bug? 
<XiXaQ> kiko-fud?
<kiko-fud> XiXaQ, yes
<XiXaQ> kiko-fud, how many anonymous are there? :)
<kiko-fud> none
<XiXaQ> huh? 
<XiXaQ> you don't have to register in order to file automatic crash reports, for instance, but they are available on launchpad anyway, aren't they? 
<kiko-fud> XiXaQ, no, you need to register in launchpad to file bugs, always.
<kiko-fud> automatic crash reports can be uploaded anonymously, but just that.
<kiko-fud> they aren't linked to a bug until you report it.
<XiXaQ> oh.. 
<kiko-fud> oh. :)
<XiXaQ> kiko-fud, does that mean all automated bug reports must be reported manually by someone else? 
<kiko-fud> by the user himself!
<XiXaQ> kiko-fud, luckily, it's been a while since I've seen that crash report thingie, but I haven't noticed any login-box there? 
<kiko-fud> you're confused. you upload the crash report, but then firefox starts up so you can complete the report!
<XiXaQ> oh, I see. :)
#launchpad 2008-04-16
<ubotu> New bug: #209570 in bzr "http cannot tunnel smart protocol (dup-of: 207558)" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/209570
<sachetto> join #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<sachetto> oops
<slangasek> hi, it seems I'm not able to mark bugs (or at least, one particular bug) as 'fix released' in launchpad: bug #217254, OOPS-837A174 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 217254 in open-vm-tools "open-vm-tools is an alpha quality release" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/217254
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/837A174
<slangasek> ...ah, because in the time between I loaded the page and submitted the form, it was marked as targetted to a release
<poolie> mpt, thanks very much for your review of the branch page
<Kamping_Kaiser> other then commit to a branch, is there something i need to do to subsribe to it?
<mwhudson> yes, there's a 'subscribe' item in the actions portlet
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks, i'll try and find it
<Kamping_Kaiser> got it, cheers :)
<mwhudson> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what time does launchpad generate the karma stats ? i thought it was midnight utc, but its happened in the last 30 minutes
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #218066 in malone/1.2 "Associate e-mail replies to imported comments with the bug watch" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218066
<mdke> bzr commits seem to be really slow still - I'm pushing a very small change, and it has been over 5 minutes, I think
<mdke> FTR i'm pushing to bzr+ssh://mdke@bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/xubuntu-hardy/, if it helps anyone diagnose
<jamesh> mdke: any difference in the branch types?
<jamesh> and what version of bzr?
<mdke> jamesh: 1.3 from my end. branch format is dirstate-with-subtree - i'm aware that this is a slow format, but it has always been quite nippy in the past. But recently it has been very slow
<mdke> jamesh: actually, on checking = 1.4rc
<jamesh> mdke: okay.  There is some speed regressions with knit-to-pack pushes with 1.4rc1
<jamesh> mdke: that's why I was suggesting you check the branch formats at both the local and remote ends
<mdke> jamesh: ah, that's the problem. it's a pack-to-knit push
<mdke> I forgot I had upgraded on my end
<mdke> jamesh: thanks
<jamesh> mdke: so there are two things you can try: (1) downgrade to bzr-1.3.1 or (2) upgrade the remote end
<mdke> jamesh: I'm planning on doing (2) after we have got the release out the way, so shortly
<jamesh> for (2), I'd suggest using lftp to do a recursive delete of the .bzr directory via SFTP and then push your pack version
<jamesh> upgrade over the net is slow
<mdke> jamesh: lifeless advised me to do it from a datacentre computer, I can do it from doc.ubuntu.com
<mdke> is that relatively reliable, if I use upgrade?
<jamesh> mdke: I've done the delete-then-push method for a few of my branches
<jamesh> mdke: an upgrade over the net effectively requires bzr to download everything off the remote end and then write back the new version
<mdke> jamesh: ok. I might have to ask you to walk me through that when the time comes, if you don't mind
<jamesh> mdke: doing an upgrade over the net from the datacentre is better because the latency won't hit you as hard
<mdke> ah
<jamesh> but if you've already got the branch data locally, delete-then-push is likely to be faster
<jamesh> and less traffic
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mdke> jamesh: I see, thanks. I have to run now, I'm late for work
<mdke> as usual :(
<mdke> morning mpt
<Kamping_Kaiser> mpt, morning
<ubotu> New bug: #218080 in malone "no information about the date when a attachment was added in /+text view" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218080
<ubotu> New bug: #218084 in soyuz "on bug page, show if PPA upload fixes the bug" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218084
<cprov> that's a good idea.
<rzr> hi
<rzr> probally issue w/ ntp server
<rzr> 16 Apr 10:09:00 ntpdate[999]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<rzr> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13503014/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.tuxguitar-snapshot_0.0.20080401-0ubuntu0%7Eppa84_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<elmo> rzr: what PPA is that from?
<rzr> mine
<rzr> https://launchpad.net/~rzr/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<elmo> rZr: do you know which buildd that happened on?
<Fujitsu> ppa84. Wow.
<infinito> hello
<infinito> has anyone here experience with PPA? i have some doubts...
<artfwo> yes, I've been actively using it recently
<Fujitsu> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<infinito> i wuold like to know how to upoad packages frmo the same upstream version but for differenet ubuntu versions
<Fujitsu> What issues do you have with it?
<infinito> Fujitsu: i just don't know how to do it, i mean, just changing the target dist on changelog doesn't work
<Fujitsu> Oh. Different Ubuntu *releases*, like Gutsy, Hardy?
<infinito> may i add something to version? something like app-0.5-0ubuntu1~ppa1~gutsy or semthing like thtat?
<infinito> Fujitsu: yes, different releases
<infinito> sorry
<Fujitsu> Append ~gutsy1, and change the distribution in the changelog.
<artfwo> i guess releases should be specified in the changelog, not?
<infinito> Fujitsu: so something like 0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa~gutsy1 is correct?
<Fujitsu> ~ppa1~gutsy1, perhaps.
<infinito> Fujitsu: ummm maybe (0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1~gutsy is better? so next ppa version for gutsy should be (0.5.0-0ubuntu1~ppa2~gutsy
<Fujitsu> The standard is ~releaseX.
<Fujitsu> As you might need to make another source change for the backport.
<infinito> Fujitsu: ok
<infinito> one more question
<infinito> the dependencies versions are handled automatically?
<artfwo> what about using only ~ppaX withouth ~releaseX?
<Fujitsu> artfwo: One must change the version.
<artfwo> Fujitsu: I meant, is this also considered standard?
<Fujitsu> That would be for an upload for the latest release, yes.
<artfwo> thanks :)
<infinito> Fujitsu: but thinking in the future, is not better to add the ~releaseX for every upload?
<Fujitsu> Quite possibly so.
<Fujitsu> Particularly at this stage.
<infinito> Fujitsu: and what about the deps? should i change the control file for every release?
<Fujitsu> Why would you do that?
<Fujitsu> Which deps?
<artfwo> build-deps
<Fujitsu> Why do you need to?
<Fujitsu> Why are they so versioned?
<infinito> Fujitsu: because build-deps for hardy are not the same versions as gutsy
<Fujitsu> Why are you build-depending on such strict versions?
<infinito> Fujitsu: i've always thought that it was important to have something like "Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 5.0.38), cdbs (>= 0.4.49)"
<infinito> instead of this without versions
<Fujitsu> infinito: Only if you use features only in that version.
<fta> is ppa.launchpad.net dead ?
<fta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7198/
<fta> from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13505477/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-i386.miro_1.5~svn20080415r6733-0ubuntu1~fta1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<cprov> fta: it works from here.
<fta> same on amd64: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13505478/buildlog_ubuntu-hardy-amd64.miro_1.5~svn20080415r6733-0ubuntu1~fta1_MANUALDEPWAIT.txt.gz
<fta> since yesterday
<cprov> fta: have you retried them recently ?
<fta> yes
<fta> few minutes ago
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<ubotu> New bug: #218224 in launchpad "Making N changes to preferred languages produces N informational alerts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218224
<fta> cprov, so, what should I do ? retry once again ?
<cprov> fta: I've asked IS, but no answer yet. Keep retrying if you want.
<ubotu> New bug: #218228 in malone "Attachment form is distracting on bug-reporting page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218228
<cprov> fta: please, retry the build now, it will work.
<fta> cprov, ok, done.
<jcastro> cprov: you interested in PPA talks for ubuntu openweek?
<cprov> jcastro: yes, I could do a session.
<jcastro> cprov: awesome
<Hobbsee> ooh, mroe sessions
<cprov> fta: did it work ?
<fta> let me check...
<fta> cprov, yes! thanks
<cprov> fta: great, thanks for pointing it.
<fta> cprov, no problem. btw, it would be nice to get an email if it still fails after n automatic retries so users would notice
<cprov> fta: you get a email on every failure, no ?
<fta> no
<fta> just for FTBFS, not for MANUALDEPWAIT
<fta> cprov, ^^
<cprov> uhm, right.
<cprov> fta: could you please file a bug about it ?
<fta> yep, which project ?
<komputes> Does anyone know how to view all code revisions, not just the last 10?
 * soren likes the new /+archive page
<ubotu> New bug: #218252 in launchpad "Can only view 10 recent revisions of code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218252
<fta> cprov, bug 218261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218261 in soyuz "uploaders should get emails/notifications for packages in depwait mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218261
<cprov> fta: thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #218261 in soyuz "uploaders should get emails/notifications for packages in depwait mode" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218261
<rZr> elmo: i am back it's seems to be fixed isnt it ?
<elmo> RzR: err, sure, it was only ever a transient failure
<elmo> RzR: if you're still seeing it, I need to know on which buildd
<elmo> but it really shouldn't happen anymore
<RzR> ok
<ubotu> New bug: #218273 in launchpad-buildd "Can't write average time/space when build is done" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218273
<ubotu> New bug: #218271 in blueprint "Dependencies between more than one project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218271
<ubotu> New bug: #218272 in blueprint "Allow blueprints to be registered on more than one project" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218272
<ubotu> New bug: #218285 in launchpad "Long team memberships cause the mugshot page to take forever or cause browsers to lock up" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218285
<nand> hi!
<nand> Anyone also having a "This team's mailing list will be available within a few minutes." since a week? 
 * nand wonders if this was related to bug 215118
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215118 in launchpad "Odd mailing list resync behavior" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/215118 - Assigned to Barry Warsaw (barry)
<barry> nand: it's related, but really bug 198368 is blocking this right now
<ubotu> Bug 198368 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/198368 is private
<nand> barry: ok thanks for the info! No need to fill a bug then I guess
<barry> nand: the fix for that has been committed and we're just waiting for approval to roll it out.  i expect to happen today or tomorrow
<barry> nand: nope.  once that bug fix is released, all pending mailing lists should magically appear :)
<nand> barry: Ok thanks :) I'll keep you in touch
<barry> nand: thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #28682 in malone "Filing a bug: source package doesnt exist, suggestion list doesn't accept input" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28682
<sidnei> niemeyer: ping?
<niemeyer> sidnei: Heya!
<sidnei> niemeyer: not going to fisl, are you?
<niemeyer> sidnei: Unfortunately not :(
<sidnei> too bad :(
<niemeyer> sidnei: Yeah.. I'd really enjoy to see you guys there
<niemeyer> sidnei: How're things going? Lots of plone-related hacking?
<sidnei> niemeyer: so so, mostly fixing upgrade issues, we (enfold) are about 6 months late with our releases due to that
<sidnei> plone 3.1 is about to come out and we haven't made a release of a 3.0-based enfold server yet!
<niemeyer> sidnei: You mean upgrades of applications you're in charge of from Plone 3.0 to 3.1, or of the custom changes you have on top of Plone?
<sidnei> niemeyer: actually plone's own upgrades were messed up
<niemeyer> sidnei: Uh oh.. sounds painful
<sidnei> i can't describe how bad it is
<nand> barry: The mailing list just went live! thanks!
<barry> nand: yes, we're psyched!  btw, did you get a notification with a bogus host name in its subscription link?
<nand> barry: yes, indeed.
<barry> nand: :(  i was afraid of that
<nand> barry: want the URL?
<barry> nand: okay, thanks.  we're working on that.  but your mailing list should still be working.  can you give it a try?
<barry> nand: naw, we all got them too ;)
<nand> barry: I just subscribed, seems okay
<barry> nand: cool.  try sending the list a message and see if it shows up in your archive
<nand> brainstorm-dev@gangotri.canonical.com ?
<barry> nand: brainstorm-dev@lists.launchpad.net
<barry> nand: were did the wrong host name (gangotri) show up?
<nand> barry: https://launchpad.net/~brainstorm-dev/+contactaddress
<barry> nand: i'm not authorized to see that page unfortunately
<barry> nand: but i'll take your word for it
<nand> "E-mail notifications for this team should go to:" [x] "The Launchpad mailing list for this team - brainstorm-dev@gangotri.canonical.com"
<barry> nand: are you on edge?
<nand> barry: no.
<barry> nand: okay, thanks
<barry> nand: i appreciate the feedback.  would it be okay to ping you again later if i have more questions?
<ubotu> New bug: #218384 in malone "OOPS processing Mantis bugwatches" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218384
<nand> barry: Unfortunately I'll go to sleep soonish. But whenever you want after, yes.
<barry> nand: cool, thanks
<nand> barry: Have to go, see ya.
<barry> nand: see ya
<TeTeT> barry: as you're online, just got a mail for a mailing list pointing to https://xmlrpc.lp.internal/~tspindler/+editemails
<TeTeT> barry: maybe a known problem?
<barry> TeTeT: known problem, we're working on it!
<TeTeT> barry: ok, good luck
<barry> TeTeT: thanks ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #218429 in launchpad "OpenID What's This?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218429
<LaserJock> barry: so are we supposed to ignore those emails?
<barry> LaserJock: the emails mean the mailing list is live (yay), but the urls are wrong (boo), but we have a fix working its way through that will fix them (yay) but no second notification will be sent (yay or boo :)
<LaserJock> barry: but I'm already a member of the list I got an email for
<barry> LaserJock: was the list live and working before you got that email?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> we've been using it for weeks
<LaserJock> Rinchen: did you get one?
<barry> LaserJock: ok, thanks.  you can ignore it, but definitely let me know if you ever get it again for that list. 
<LaserJock> barry: k, I wasn't sure what I was supposed to do with it but I figured I could ignore it
<LaserJock> barry: just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bug
<barry> LaserJock: thanks, i appreciate the feedback!
<Rinchen> barry, I'm sending out an email to -users 
<Rinchen> be out in a few minutes...just checking my urls work
<barry> Rinchen: cool.  note that we still have two patches to cp before everything should be working normally
#launchpad 2008-04-17
<Rinchen> barry, done.
<ogra> heya ... 
<jammcq> hey all
<jammcq> anybody know if there's a way to migrate sourceforge mailing lists into launchpad?
<mwhudson> i remember reading something about that :)
<cody-somerville> The link I got in the new mailing list available team xyz was: https://xmlrpc.lp.internal/~cody-somerville/+editemails
<cody-somerville> Obviously that isn't correct :)
<Fujitsu> cody-somerville: Rinchen sent an email to launchpad-users about that a couple of hours back.
<ffm> I recived an odd email from the lp doc team. 
<ffm> It gave me a       https://xmlrpc.lp.internal/~ffm/+editemails link.
<LaserJock> ffm: know thing, an email was sent to launchpad-users about it
<ffm> LaserJock: Ok....
<lifeless> win 20
<Hobbsee> i'm sure it would be bad form to answer an email with "what, again?  You said this a few weeks ago".
<Hobbsee> i'm sure i really shouldn't do it.
<RAOF> Nah; people _love_ to be called absent minded :)
<jml> Hobbsee: it would be bad form to send it to launchpad-users, I think :)
<jml> Hobbsee: but I'm sure Joey wouldn't mind at all.
<Hobbsee> jml: right.
<emgent> morning
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> are we sure that the launchpad mailing lists stuff actually works as intended?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What do you mean?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: that it doesn't mass-spam members of teams, or something
<Fujitsu> Isn't it meant to?
<Hobbsee> that all stuff actually goes to the mailing lists, rather than everywhere
<Hobbsee> correct.  i'm asking if it works as it's meant to work, or still has bugs.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> heya mpt!
<Fujitsu> *Evening* mpt.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i guess it's kinda sad, as i'm effectively asking if launchpad works like it's advertised to, or whether it will blow up.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: seeing as i'll get lynched if it does (working with big teams here)
<Fujitsu> If you create a mailing list, everyone will be spammed with the creation message.
<Fujitsu> I believe that's all they'll get if they don't subscribe.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah, mailing list was done ages ago
<jamesh> Hobbsee: if you have questions, barry would be the one to ask
<jamesh> after all, he is Mr. Mailman
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i just want to know that it works, and doesn't fall over and mass spam everyone, even though it's been told to use the mailing list to send anything.
<jamesh> Hobbsee: I haven't set up any mailing lists so don't know
<Hobbsee> jamesh: right
<jamesh> I believe the list creation has to be approved, but don't know what happens after that
<Hobbsee> jamesh: if it doesn't all work, i'll send the lynch mob to barry-away.
<Hobbsee> yeah, ti does.
<jamesh> the developers of that bit of LP are on American time
<Hobbsee> jamesh: no great problem.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i'm wary of anything that possibly generates mass-spam to mass-people, if you couldn't tell
<seb128> hi
<seb128> what is the standard way to report spam on a launchpad bug?
<jamesh> Hobbsee: guess that's something to include on help.launchpad.net
<seb128> the current comment on bug #186118 for example
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186118 in gnome-desktop "gnome-about crashed with KeyError in make_info_label()" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186118 - Assigned to Ubuntu Desktop Bugs (desktop-bugs)
<jamesh> seb128: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Hobbsee> seb128: questions, in the /topic
<seb128> Hobbsee: that's not a question
<seb128> jamesh: thanks
<Hobbsee> seb128: i realise that.  what i meant was "you want the section marked "questions" in the /topic"
<seb128> Hobbsee: ah, ok ;-)
<Hobbsee> which gives you the URL that jamesh gave
<seb128> gotcha
<seb128> thanks
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> seb128: didn't you know?  There shall be NO QUESTIONS asked in here.  NONE!
<Hobbsee> :P
<seb128> EDONTCARE
<seb128> :-)
<Hobbsee> awww
 * Hobbsee is sure there's a monty python reference in there
<Hobbsee> ah yes.  NO SINGING.
<jamesh> I wonder what the user expected twitter to do with the bug report?
<jamesh> it looks like an action initiated by the user rather than Twitter spamming us
<Hobbsee> from the other bug there, it looks like he has no idea what he's doing anyway
<seb128> Hobbsee: want to open the launchpad ticket for me about that? ;-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: not really.
<Hobbsee> seb128: you can use mail for it though
<seb128> ok, I think I just don't care enough and will ignore it
<Hobbsee> oh, wait, it's a question
 * Hobbsee waits for it to load
<Hobbsee> seb128: done
<seb128> Hobbsee: thanks
 * seb128 hugs Hobbsee
 * Hobbsee hugs seb128
<Hobbsee> apparently i'm not completely lazy
<Fujitsu> Launchpad is synonymous with waiting.
<jamesh> May you never find ubuntu on your shoe
<Hobbsee> hm?
<Fujitsu> ... interesting.
<jamesh> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/04/14/linux_manual/page2.html
<Fujitsu> Is PostgreSQL really that hard to pronounce?
<\sh> Fujitsu, sometimes ;)
<Hobbsee> i wish the invite mails for the teams actually worked, rather than being split across two lines
 * Hobbsee manually constructs the URL
<nand> barry-away: some feedback on edge: setting the ML as contact address of the team fails (OOPS-838EB38)
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 17 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nand> barry-away: and an still empty (http://lists.launchpad.net/brainstorm-dev/) ML archive after having sent a test yesterday
<stgraber> nand: I never received that test :)
<ubotu> New bug: #218580 in xulrunner-1.9 "xulrunner-1.9 want remove j2re1.4" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218580
<nand> barry-away, stgraber: so something is definitely wrong :)
<Fujitsu> nand: Sure you sent it from the right address?
<nand> Fujitsu: brainstorm-dev@lists.launchpad.net, right?
<Fujitsu> nand: *From*, not to.
<nand> Fujitsu: I'm subscribed using my "Preferred address", from which I sent the mail.
<nand> I give a try by explicitely setting my email adress instead of the "preferred" one.
<nand> stgraber: second test sent
<edemkrimea> hello
<barry> nand: have you submitted a bug report on that yet?
<andrea-bs> hi, can I use the Launchpad theme for a web page outside launchpad.net?
<mpt> andrea-bs, what kind of Web page?
<nand> barry: not yet. Shall I make two separate ones (setting ML as contact address fails, and send a mail to the ML fails)?
<andrea-bs> mpt: it's a list similar to +karma to list some small notices
<barry> nand: yes, though i think they are the same problem, cascaded from the config bug
<barry> nand: but just in case it'll be better to track them separately
<barry> nand: thanks!
<mpt> andrea-bs, I couldn't give you an answer off-hand, I suggest mailing the launchpad-users mailing list <https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users> and I'll find someone to reply
<andrea-bs> mpt: ok, thanks
<nand> barry: here you are: bug 218625, bug 218628
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218625 in launchpad "[OOPS]setting the mailing list as contact address fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218625
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 218628 in launchpad "Sending a message to a LP mailing list fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218628
<barry> nand: thanks.  i'll be afk for a bit now, but will be working on this today
<ubotu> New bug: #218625 in launchpad "[OOPS]setting the mailing list as contact address fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218625
<ubotu> New bug: #218628 in launchpad "Sending a message to a LP mailing list fails" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218628
<nand> barry: cool, thanks!
<ubotu> New bug: #218647 in launchpad "Confirmation message appear in other browser tab" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218647
<ubotu> New bug: #218682 in launchpad "Change "new mailing list" notification text" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218682
<elmargol> Does the ppa support backports?
<ubotu> New bug: #218706 in launchpad "Template processor forces a newline at the end of the output" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218706
<Hobbsee> elmargol: not currently
<laga> can someone reactivate my signature for my code of conduct? https://launchpad.net/~laga/+codesofconduct
<rkerr> any tips for creating a proper ssh key on windows?
<Hobbsee> laga: would'nt you need to reactivate it yourself, or sign it again?
<Hobbsee> oh wait, LP admin.
<laga> yup :)
<intellectronica> rkerr: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ used to be pretty good last time i tried
<Hobbsee> laga: use the questions: link in the topic, but it's usually quicker just to resign and upload teh changed one
<intellectronica> maybe there's something better these days, i haven't done windows in quite a while
<laga> ah. ok, i'll resign it. thanks Hobbsee 
 * Hobbsee has 2 invalid ones, and one valid one
<laga> Hobbsee: did you deactivate it two times? ;)
<rkerr> intellectronica: yeah, i can never get launchpad to accept the keys putty makes
<Hobbsee> laga: yeah
<Hobbsee> laga: well, 2 different ones, once each time
<intellectronica> rkerr: another option is to install cygwin and use normal openssh
<intellectronica> rkerr: really? what is the problem?
<rkerr> intellectronica: i paste the contents of the public key and launchpad says it's invalid
<laga> wget really doesn't like downloading from laucnhpad w/o --no-check-certificate
<intellectronica> rkerr: where do you get the key from? what does it look like? are you sure that you're using the right thing?
<intellectronica> rkerr: b.t.w the new ubuntu has a fantastic windows installer. it's easier than ever before to get yourself started ;)
<rkerr> intellectronica: well i did have it all setup in linux but i'm on a borrowed laptop at the moment
<intellectronica> rkerr: right, which is why you need to register a new ssh key...
<rkerr> intellectronica: i'm pasting whatever puttygen saves as the public key. but it looks nothing like what openssh generates for a public key
<intellectronica> rkerr: oh, what does it look like, then?
<rkerr> it's got all the ---- BEGIN SSH2 PUBLIC KEY ---- stuff
<rkerr> i think openssh saves a 1-liner
<rkerr> hm, maybe i need to take it from the putty UI instead of what it saves to the file
<intellectronica> rkerr: see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26705 i think it may be the same problem you're experiencing
<rkerr> ya there we goes
<rkerr> intellectronica: that's exactly it
<intellectronica> cool
<intellectronica> rkerr: does the explanation mean anything to you? i don't have a windows machine here to try...
<rkerr> intellectronica: yeah, it's the same as what i just did
<intellectronica> and it still doesn't work?
<rkerr> intellectronica: _does_ :)
<intellectronica> great!
<intellectronica> launchpad answers ftw :)
<rkerr> aw, i can't +1 the answer
<ubotu> New bug: #218753 in launchpad "GeoIP returns RS for Serbia which is the correct new iso code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218753
<Vadi> Why do some links in launchpad help point to edge.launchpad.net? Is that proper?
<statik> Vadi: it's because we do beta-testing on edge.launchpad.net
<statik> Vadi: if you are not in the beta testers team, you should not be redirected to edge
<statik> but, if people paste URLs, sometimes those URLs point to edge
<statik> I often forget to edit my urls before pasting them
<Vadi> ﻿statik: this is in official documentation though. Should I edit the link to point to the normal launchpad then?
<statik> Vadi: yes, probably. where is it, I can confirm for you real quick
<Vadi> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair
<statik> Vadi: and thanks for catching it!
<Vadi> Step 2: Visit  your SSH keys page.
<statik> Vadi: yep, that should not have edge in it
<Vadi> Okay thanks, I fixed the link
<statik> Vadi: you rock, thanks for the help
<Vadi> np :)
<MiserySalin> Hi..... I wanted to know how I can register or setup a distribution in launchpad. I wanted to add "Arch Linux" ... I'm not a developer of Arch.
<MiserySalin> Just to mark "this bugs affect Arch Linux, too" ... like with Gentoo in Launchpad
<ubotu> New bug: #218767 in launchpad "update-cve script commits too often" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218767
<statik> MiserySalin: read this, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/22 then you can file a request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<MiserySalin> Thanks
<Rinchen> >>> Meeting time in #launchpad-meeting
<ubotu> New bug: #218783 in malone "OOPS parsing CSV for mantis bugtrackers" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218783
<kikojava> statik: this thing is cool
<kikojava> but it requires a kinda big window!
<statik> kikojava: yeah, we used it at barcamp
<kikojava> it's a bit disturbing in a way
<kikojava> typing into a browser page.
 * rockstar_ wonders about XSS vulnerabilities
<rockstar_> kikojava, Could I do <script>alert('XSS');</script> and you end up seeing it?
<rockstar_> Er, seeing the messagebox
<kikojava> no, I doubt this renders using JS via Java
<kiko> rockstar_, it's just a java applet 
<kiko> java.freenode.net
<rockstar_> I've seen some pretty shizzy java applets.  Just making sure this ain't one of them.
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed the next mtg time
<statik> rockstar_: welcome aboard
<rockstar_> statik, thanks!  I'm overly excited for the new gig.
<rockstar_> Monday can't seem to come soon enough.
<statik> rockstar_: just watch out for that Rinchen dude
<Rinchen> I heard that.
 * Rinchen laughs.
<statik> :)
<Rinchen> statik, he's coming to my tortur....er.... house on Monday 
<statik> awesome. induction into the launchpad code base is like a rollercoaster ride, it's awesome that you can do it in person
 * rockstar_ makes sure to leave something besides breadcrumbs, in case Rinchen wants me to clean the over
<rockstar_> s/over/oven
<Rinchen> clearly statik, rockstar_ doesn't know about my evening job.
 * rockstar_ yelps
<Rinchen> *evil laughter*
<statik> hey, this is a neat launchpad project http://launchpad.net/rescuetime-linux-uploader
<Rinchen> man statik, I want your job :-)
<statik> Rinchen: working on launchpad is like the best job i've ever had
<Rinchen> statik, I'm going to signup for that. I think that could be fun
<statik> I still want to spend a few months as a tow truck driver when I grow up
<kiko> statik, that's got to have privacy issues!
<statik> kiko: it does, and also has whitelists, and open source (auditable) clients, and i gave up on privacy anyway
<statik> i just want to be more efficient
<statik> the thing that was amazing to me about this project was that it is a reverse engineering project, and they started using launchpad, and the company links to them all over the place
<ubotu> New bug: #218923 in launchpad "XMLRPCRunner should be more robust about mailing list exceptions" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/218923
#launchpad 2008-04-18
<rockstar_> Who should I check with to see why a launchpad vcs import hasn't been attempted yet.  It's been almost four days.
<lifeless> have you asked a question
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> (the FAQ says you should ask a question on launchpad-bazaar on new import requests)
<mwhudson> hi rockstar_ :)
<rockstar_> mwhudson, Hi there.
<ubotu> New bug: #219016 in launchpad-bazaar "Show series branches in listings" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219016
<awmcclain> Hi all, I'm trying to decrypt the gpg message sent to me; I've pasted in the message into gpg, and it asked me for my passphrase, but now it seems stuck on "gpg: encrypted with 2048-bit ELG-E key, ID 7985835F, created 2008-04-14..."
<Fujitsu> awmcclain: You want to hit Ctrl+D.
<awmcclain> Figured that out. Thank you. :)
<awmcclain> What's the correct syntax for the "Distribution:" tag?
<Hobbsee> cprov: any ETA on automatic debdiffs between source versions?
<Hobbsee> <incomming rant>
<Hobbsee> possibly.
<RAOF> Heh.
<awmcclain> Hrm. I'm trying to upload a debian package to ~mylpaccount/ubuntu/debian before i make the changes to build it for ubuntu... what am I doing wrong?
<Hobbsee> debian is not a ubuntu release.
<Hobbsee> you can't currently build for debian.
<yeager> mdke: has gnome's user-guide been changed.. after the deadline?
<awmcclain> Hobbsee: So the part of PPAQuickstart that says "You can use PPA to build sources from other distributions that use .deb packages." isn't correct?
 * Hobbsee checks what hte quickstart says now
<Hobbsee> awmcclain: hum.  So, either the doc is wrong, or you can do that now, in which case you haven't given any real information about why it might not be working.
<awmcclain> Hobbsee: Heh. I have an email from the launchpad builder-bot saying the doc is wrong. :)
<Hobbsee> then it probably is - launchpad devs are probably confused (guy who does the doc doesn't write the software behind it)
<Hobbsee> i'd *guess* that's for another ubuntu release, and override it that way
<Hobbsee> but, we don't get comprehensive changelogs, etc, so NFI.
<awmcclain> Okee doke. No problem!
<Hobbsee> cprov: perhaps you can clarify (and work with mrevell to fix the doc) ?
 * Hobbsee wonders if i'ts a bug that packages sitting in the unapproved queue already have their bugs closed.
<mdke> yeager: let's try #ubuntu-doc
<jamesh> mdke: did you sort out the bzr problems you were having yesterday?
<mdke> jamesh: not yet, I'm still doing some last minute work on one of the branches before hardy, so I'll live with them until those and finished and I can upgrade the LP branches
<mdke> jamesh: nice of you to ask!
<jamesh> mdke: it sounds like they're going to roll back the changes that killed the performance for 1.4 final
<jamesh> but it is worth upgrading to packs anyway :)
<mdke> jamesh: sure thing
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It is a bug.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: right
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee, awmcclain: *From* other distributions.
<Fujitsu> Not *for*.
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<Fujitsu> It's an mpt!
<Hobbsee> argh!
<Tuv0k> Bug #183685
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 183685 in compiz-fusion-plugins-main "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685 - Assigned to Michael Vogt (mvo)
<Tuv0k> I can't unsubscribe from this bug
<Tuv0k> because I subscribed to a dup that I can't find to unsub from
<Fujitsu> Can't you just click unsubscribe on that bug?
<Tuv0k> I would not be here if I could, hence the statement "I can't unsubscribe from this bug"?
<mpt> danilos, could you answer Nazo's question in launchpad-users@?
<Fujitsu> Is there no unsubscribe button at all, or does it not work?
<darthanubis> thre is a button
<darthanubis> it works
<ubotu> New bug: #219078 in launchpad "not able to sync from rsync://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219078
<mpt> darthanubis, I think you can unsubscribe by subscribing to it, and then unsubscribing from it
<mpt> (this is a bug in itself, obviously)
<mpt> bug 151101, I think
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 151101 in malone "Users not properly subscribed to bugs when their bug is marked as duplicate" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/151101
<darthanubis> but says I'm not allowed in theis area, because I have subscribed to a dup, that I can't find to unsub from. Last time this happened someone here from my dup, gave me the bug #, ,I then unsubbed from the dup, thus ending the issue. I was looking to repeat that event?
<Fujitsu> So it doesn't work.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, that was me.
<darthanubis> mpt, If I was not already subscribed to it, I would not be trying to unsub from it.
<Fujitsu> When I ask if something works, it failing means it doesn't work...
<darthanubis> Fujitsu, I figured man, why you acting like you don't know? :)
<Fujitsu> Bug #185259
<ubotu> Bug 185259 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/185259 is private
<darthanubis> It works
<Fujitsu> That's yours.
<mpt> statik, question for you from Zed A. Shaw in launchpad-users@
<danilos> mpt: answered Nazo, thanks for the pointer
<mpt> thanks danilos 
<darthanubis> Fujitsu, I don't understand why that does not show on my page of subscribed bugs?
<Fujitsu> darthanubis: Because it's marked as a duplicate.
<darthanubis> so how are you able to find my dups so quickly?
<Fujitsu> You'll need an advanced search, and to uncheck the very hidden checkbox down the bottom of the page after the absolutely ridiculous number of milestones.
<darthanubis> I'm just trying to repeat bothering you ?
<darthanubis> not
<Fujitsu> Can somebody please, please use a nice vocabulary-searching input box there instead of a list?
<darthanubis> thx again
<Fujitsu> mpt: Oh UI god, please fix that UI.
<Fujitsu> It makes Firefox lag. That is bad.
<mpt> hmm, what?
<Hobbsee> barry: you won't like my mail.  But please answer it anyway
<Fujitsu> mpt: Try an advanced search inside a person. Scream.
<mpt> yyyyyeah
<mpt> I'm not able to fix that, sorry
<mpt> I don't know the Python+JavaScript
<Fujitsu> But I'm not wrong to think it's ridiculous?
<mpt> Well, it's highly suboptimal
<mpt> and it will be fixed one day
<mpt> just not by me.
<Fujitsu> Post 2.0. Then post 3.0. Then post 4.0...
<Hobbsee> advanced serach inside a...person?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Yes.
<Fujitsu> If I want to see bugs that I'm subscribed to.
<Fujitsu> Or have reported.
<Fujitsu> Not in any particular project/distro/spr
<Hobbsee> oh right
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: er, how do you do an advanced search on a person?
<Hobbsee> oh, an advanced bug search?
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<Hobbsee> and why do i suddenly have an open ID generated, when i've shown no interest in wanting one?
<Fujitsu> In +(reported|subscribed|commented|arbitrarilyverbed)bugs.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Because you want a randomly generated universal online ID!
<Hobbsee> ....holy fucking potatoes.
 * Hobbsee scrolls
 * Hobbsee scrolls more
 * Hobbsee scrolls more
<Fujitsu> Yep.
<Hobbsee> and more
<Hobbsee> does this end?
<Fujitsu> Be glad that most projects have boycotted LP.
<Hobbsee> oh gosh.  even Z isn't the end!
<Hobbsee> now there's lower case too!
 * Hobbsee scrolls more
<Hobbsee> man that's ridiculous.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: yeah.  stuff like this doesn't make me at *all* surprised.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: at least most people probably don't try to sort by person.
<Hobbsee> er, search by person
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: have they clearly boycotted LP, or just not been aware of it?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: A number have clearly boycotted LP due to being nice and closed.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh.  that wasn't the reason i was expecting
<Hobbsee> mpt: so, it is intentional that all the private projects on LP also have their milestones listed?
<mpt> ... no
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> If that list of milestones started causing the advanced search page to time out, it would be fixed really quickly
 * Hobbsee has a closer look at this list, then
<Fujitsu> Heheh.
 * mpt likes the milestone called "a-stone-of-miles"
<mpt> Hobbsee, can you give an example?
<mpt> I don't recognize any, but that's probably because I'm not familiar with which projects are private
<Hobbsee> mpt: well, i guess the shit's already hit the fan now, but i hear that acton stuff is private.
<mpt> Hobbsee, all those milestones are also listed on <https://edge.launchpad.net/acton>
<Fujitsu> That's what I thought.
<mpt> none of its stuff is private, so far as I can tell
<Hobbsee> mpt: ah, i'm told it's because they don't have private projects for LP at all yet, so were using the security-by-obscurity approach
<mpt> Anyway, this is bug 50970 (which I note with surprise was reported by moi)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50970 in malone "Don't list irrelevant milestones for person Bugs advanced search" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50970
<Fujitsu> Haha.
<Fujitsu> I knew it had been reported somewhere.
<ubotu> New bug: #219125 in shipit "Kubuntu Ship It page displays wrong information" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219125
<ubotu> New bug: #219135 in shipit "s/Pendium/Pentium/ on /myrequest-server" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219135
<spacepluk> hi
<Hobbsee> mrevell: ping?
<mrevell> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> mrevell: any chance you could clear the PPA documentation up?
<Hobbsee> [17:03] <awmcclain> Hobbsee: So the part of PPAQuickstart that says "You can use PPA to build sources from other distributions that use .deb packages." isn't correct?
<Hobbsee> ^ seems to be confusing
<mrevell> Hey, cprov, you around?
<cprov> mrevell: yes
<mrevell> cprov: Is the line from the PPA quick-start that Hobbsee quotes correct? Or do we need to fix it?
<cprov> Hobbsee: what would you suggest instead ?
<cprov> Hobbsee: use-case:  John downloads a source package from debian and wants to build and distribute it for ubuntu using his PPA.
<cprov> Hobbsee: you can also replace debian by the other hundreds of linux distros using deb packages.
<Hobbsee> cprov: clarify it so that you can build for any supported ubuntu release, not any supported release of any debian-based distro
<cprov> I admit it's not clear that it has to be distributed under ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> cprov: it has to be *built* under ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> independant of where you choose to distribute it
<cprov> Hobbsee: right.
<Hobbsee> cprov: afaik, anyway.  Unless i've missed something in the changelogs.
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, what you say is 100 % right. That paragraph is misleading.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'd change it so that you can take a source package from any debian, or debian-based distribution, to build a binary for a supported release of ubuntu.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'd also put in stuff about how to build the same package for multiple ubuntu releases, too.
<cprov> Hobbsee: +1E6
<Hobbsee> cprov: eparse.
<Fujitsu> +1e6, perhaps.
<Hobbsee> unless E is exponential there
<cprov> the text fix is great.
<Fujitsu> cprov: I hear that private PPAs will build on non-virtualised builders... any chance trusted non-private PPAs might be able to too?
<Fujitsu> Might be useful for MOTU to be able to test builds.
<cprov> Fujitsu: high chance ... virtualized and private are orthogonal in our model, but not yet in the UI.
<Fujitsu> Right.
<cprov> Fujitsu: you can chat with bigjools to validate this use-case.
<cprov> Hobbsee: PPA 'Copy package' UI will be in edge tonight.
<cprov> Hobbsee: it will allow you to copy source[+binaries] within and across PPAs you have upload rights.
<Fujitsu> Aha, nice.
<cprov> Hobbsee: so, upload once and copy as many times as you want.
<Fujitsu> Just need to make sure people don't upload to Hardy, then copy to Dapper...
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: is this real, proper private ppas?
<Hobbsee> cprov: nice.
<Hobbsee> cprov: doesn't let me do it for different ubuntu releases though
<Hobbsee> or does it?
<cprov> Fujitsu: one build failure more, one less ... no problem if the user wants to do it. Sometimes it will work.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: One can copy from Dapper to Hardy, for example.
<Fujitsu> No need to build multiple times.
<cprov> Of course, it does :)
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: so the hardy one will have dapper dependancies, or?
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: As lots of our packages do now.
<Hobbsee> oh, i see, so you could actually have the same source in one place, then copied
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: true
<cprov> as a bonus, it also allow you to undelete packages ;)
<Hobbsee> what, for whne people discover that "delete" doesn't actually mean delete?
<cprov> the way you like, hotel-california-style, it allows you to do almost anything you want, except things that will would break apt
<Fujitsu> cprov: Ah, so it's a fairly complete UI to create new (S|B)PPs, rather than just copying?
<Fujitsu> Aw, it's not even on dogfood yet :(
<Hobbsee> cprov: it's not me who wants to do it.  
<Hobbsee> then again, in certain cases it's nice to be able to remove current uploads, because i've forgotten how quilt works, and then reupload the same version, so no one notices, all before it escapes out of UNAPPROVED
<Hobbsee> speaking of which
<Hobbsee> bigjools: thankyou thankyou thankyou!  *hugs*
<Fujitsu> What's he done now?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: he's finally fixed one of my longstanding bugs.
<Fujitsu> The queue is improving? 'tis good.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the one about accepting from unapproved taking you back to the new queue, not the unapproved queue.
<Hobbsee> which, when the queues are both long, is kinda disorentating.
<cprov> he is in charge of making Hobbsee happy this week :) New queue-ui
<Hobbsee> woot!
<Fujitsu> Not bad.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i saw that actually.  it looks good
<Hobbsee> cprov: speaking of which, is the dogfood instance supposed to work?
<cprov> Hobbsee: restarted, it works for me now.
<Hobbsee> cprov: only tried it a few days ago.  might try again later.
<cprov> Hobbsee, Fujitsu: new queue-ui and PPA copy-packages running in dogfood. You can get wild testing, the data used is a old static copy of production.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Hm, it wasn't when I checked 20 minutes ago...
<Fujitsu> Have you updated it?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes
<Fujitsu> Aha. Thanks.
<Fujitsu> Hm.
<Fujitsu> The SPR selector could do with a bit of polishing... Showing deleted packages by default is probably a bit odd, and means one doesn't see all of the published packages.
<ubotu> New bug: #219193 in malone "[feature request] make bug reports clickable in Launchpad's CVE tracker" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219193
 * Fujitsu points the reporter at the portletp.
<Fujitsu> s/p.$/./
<Fujitsu> cprov: Won't things get confusing (or failing to upload...) if one doesn't copy binaries within a PPA?
<cprov> Fujitsu: filtering would certainly help for PPA with a lot of packages, but it's not a blocker since you can filter by name.
<Fujitsu> Copying a source for the first time to another PPA should work, but I can't imagine that copying it to a new DistroSeries would work well.
<Fujitsu> The new build status stuff is rather nice.
<cprov> Fujitsu: that's pretty much the same that could happen if you do a bad source upload, so why bother.
<Fujitsu> And I bet those three will fail to upload...
<Hobbsee> whihc build status stuff?
<Fujitsu> Ooh, estimated build start time.
<Hobbsee> woot
<Hobbsee> wonder if that breaks if you reprio something
<Fujitsu> Why does +archive show my pending builds with a building icon?
<cprov> Hobbsee: it will cope fine.
<Hobbsee> oh, dogfood.
<cprov> Fujitsu: cause it's almost the same if the buildfarm-load tends to zero.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Once can't get into a situation where no binaries can be published, simply by uploading a new source...
 * Hobbsee actually switches servers
<Fujitsu> *One can't
<cprov> Fujitsu: sure you can, change you rules to generate binaries with versions N-1.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: presumably because there is no "pending" icon, or they're showing a "has built correctly" "has not built" or "is not yet built" only
<cprov> all binaries will build and fail to upload 
<Fujitsu> cprov: True, but that's a horrid hack.
<Hobbsee> heh, another rdiff-backup backport
<Fujitsu> Whereas here, the default option will generate useless sources.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Of course.
 * Hobbsee thought soyuz was supposed to go...less crackful?
<Hobbsee> :)
 * Hobbsee attacks compiz with a screwdriver
<Hobbsee> alt+scroll is a really annoying key combo to hit, at times
<Fujitsu> cprov: Many PPA users are clueless enough at times... leaving them with the `Copy binaries' option unchecked is a recipe for mass confusion.
<cprov> Fujitsu: they will only copy stuff to PPAs they would upload sources, so, it doesn't make it any worse.
<cprov> sure we can glue logic to prevent mistakes
<Hobbsee> speaking of clueless users, why the rise in number of questions about "how do i upload a .deb to my ppa?"
<cprov> but that's less important than letting users who know what to do, to do what they want to do.
 * Hobbsee advocates a "simple user" mode, and a "i actually know what i'm doing.  show me the options" mode.
<Fujitsu> The only situation in which it works to not copy binaries is the first copy to a new PPA...
<Hobbsee> and a test to switch to the advanced mode
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<Hobbsee> ditto for hte new archive admin stuff
<Hobbsee> although they should be clueful, so it should just be split into common tasks / advanced rare tasks
<cprov> you are getting too fascist about newbies
<Hobbsee> i've been watching #ubuntu+1.
<Hobbsee> it's....yeah
<Hobbsee> or reading the forums.
<Hobbsee> either way
<Hobbsee> oh yes.  and dealing with work.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: any idea where one would go on reporting a critical bug on the eftpos macines for CML?
<cprov> the worst case scenario is 'broken PPA' ... well, all PPAs are broken until you can prove the opposite or really trust the uploaders.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i don't think it's a eftpos machine thing, i think it's the main system.
<Fujitsu> cprov: Broken PPA that can't be recovered easily...
<Fujitsu> Or...
<Fujitsu> hmm, I guess deleting and redoing a SPP would be instantaneous, as there are no required file removals.
<Fujitsu> So I guess it's not so bad.
<Fujitsu> As long as it's covered in the docs.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: SPP = source package P?
<cprov> Fujitsu: of course, they can be recovered in one click, deleting the broken publication.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Publishing.
<Hobbsee> oh
<Fujitsu> cprov: I was going by the usual issues with deletions.
 * Hobbsee headdesks
<Fujitsu> Where people complain that they don't actually vanish for some time.
<Fujitsu> But these would of course be rather different.
<cprov> Fujitsu: it should be gone with the removal-script running each 30 min
<cprov> Fujitsu: it will only remain in disk if it's blocked be a previous publication of the same orig, but anyway it's another problem, because it affects only the archive size
<cprov> and 1Gb is enough to make tons of mistakes w/o even noticing.
 * Hobbsee blinks, turns around 3 times, and looks again.
<Hobbsee> i'm sure this is wrong.  or i've gone mad.
<cprov> Hobbsee: what is wrong ?
<Fujitsu> cprov: Because these are so quick, as long as it's documented it should be OK.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i'm attempting to navigate my work site.
<Hobbsee> cprov: in the midst of doing that, i've found the "serach for available positions" section.  
<Hobbsee> One of the locations is shanghai.  This is an australian company.
<Hobbsee> anyway, back to PPA's.  Hopefully they make more sense
<cprov> wth are we talking about right now ?
<Hobbsee> don't worry
<cprov> okay, cool
<cprov> okay, last statement before coffee pause, "yes, users are allowed break their own PPA, in the same way they are allowed to fix them. The possible mistakes are all recoverable."
<Hobbsee> oh wow, my wishlist got done with the queue, too
<Hobbsee> O.O - there's a hamradio section.
<Fujitsu> As long as the docs are good, that's fine with me.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Indeed.
<Fujitsu> One of the more niche sections.
<Hobbsee> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Hobbsee> whisky tango foxtrot?
<Fujitsu> Yay for HHGttG.
<Hobbsee> so, is dogfood dead, or is my connection dead?
<Hobbsee> indeed!
<Fujitsu> dogfood is always a bit sluggish.
<Fujitsu> WFM
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i seem to be getting 100% packet loss on the second hop.
<Hobbsee> as in, the one directly outside my router.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: can you define " a bit"?
<Fujitsu> Well /ubuntu often times out, but that's obviously not a network issue.
<Hobbsee> hmm.  this queue looks frozen, or something
<Hobbsee> waiting on dogfood....
<Hobbsee> is it just me, or is "edit dependencies" confusing?
<Hobbsee> i always think it refers to editing the dependencies of packages, like build orders or something.
<cprov> Hobbsee: 'edit 'archive' dependencies', maybe ... but it sounds a little bit redundant 
<Hobbsee> cprov: "link to other ppa's" or somethign?
<cprov> sounds good, file a bug, so we can see what the other users think about it.
<Hobbsee> or "add required ppa's" or something
<cprov> 'add' sounds wrong because you can also remove archive dependencies in that page. 
<Hobbsee> cprov: s/Destination series:/Destination release:/ please
<Hobbsee> series is a soyuzism.
<Hobbsee> well, a launchpadism.
<Fujitsu> Series is better, IMO. There should be a glossary, but changing it to `release' is probably a bad idea.
<cprov> Hobbsee: ehe, "no way" :) release will be soon something else, update your dictionary.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: ah right.  yes, a comprehensive glossary might work
<Fujitsu> cprov: Snapshot archives?
<cprov> Fujitsu: yep
<Hobbsee> snapshot archives?
<Fujitsu> When's that appearing?
<cprov> the branch nomenclature ...
<cprov> soon, next release, maybe.
<Fujitsu> Oh, I see.
<Hobbsee> oh right
 * Hobbsee looks for the missing binaries.
<Hobbsee> cprov: so why don't the binaries show up immediately like the source does, when you copy a source adn binaries from another ppa?
<cprov> Hobbsee: because the source is not yet published. However the fix being reviewed to show binaries even for deleted packages will fix this too.
<cprov> Hobbsee: it will be release sometime in 1.2.4 (it got stuck in review queue, my bad).
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh, right.  for some reason, i was expecting the source not to be shown on the UI if it wasn't published yet.
<Hobbsee> must have remembered wrong
<Fujitsu> cprov: Is that my bug #193996?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 193996 in soyuz "PPA packages unavailable once deleted" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/193996 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<cprov> Fujitsu: yes
<Hobbsee> cprov: why can't i delete packages that aren't published yet?
<Hobbsee> do i have to wait for them to be published, before i can actually get rid of them?
<cprov> Hobbsee: not necessarily, but pending publication are really hard to catch in production.
<Hobbsee> cprov: how often do things publish in production again?
<cprov> 20 minutes time-window
<cprov> Hobbsee: but that's also a good point, I wouldn't be against allowing users to delete pending publication, file a bug :)
 * cprov needs an bot
<Hobbsee> cprov: for filing bugs?
<bigjools> oy oy
<cprov> no, that would be too much, it would just say "$user: file a bug, please" when I say '$user.*I agree.*'
<bigjools> so you like my new queue ui then?
<Fujitsu> Evening bigjools.
<Fujitsu> What's new about it?
<bigjools> hi there Fujitsu
<bigjools> check out dogfood and you'll see
<Fujitsu> Nah, I can't see the queue admin UI.
<bigjools> ah
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i do, but i can't seem to make it work.
<bigjools> well it allows people like Hobbsee to override the queue items properties
<bigjools> Hobbsee: check again, I fixed that bug
<Hobbsee> bigjools: s/like/named/ :P
<Hobbsee> bigjools: oh, in the last hour?
<bigjools> well, 2 hours ago
<bigjools> or so
<bigjools> Hobbsee: you won't be the only person using that feature
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i know.  i was meaning currently.
<Fujitsu> Are the new celebrities going to make 1.2.4?
<bigjools> 90% no :(
<Hobbsee> bigjools: i'm looking forward to see the announcement for that though, as people are still debating better ways to do the old processes, without the new archive admins.
<bigjools> we're discussing a more generic way to do it at the moment
<Hobbsee> cprov: 2 soyuz bugs filed.
<cprov> Hobbsee: thanks, I hope you've used the "ppa" tag.
<Hobbsee> cprov: erm, no.  Can i add tags when filing now?
<Hobbsee> ooh, estimated build time does work
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Only on the advanced form.
<cprov> yes, you can.
<cprov> yes, +filebug-advanced.
<Hobbsee> that's presuambly not the dropdown that i used.
<Hobbsee> ubotu stopped bringing in new bugs, i take it?
<Fujitsu> No, it just has ~8 minute latency.
<Hobbsee> oh no, i'm going to have to use that awful dratted people search thing, aren't i?
 * Hobbsee cries
<Fujitsu> As the initial email doesn't appear for 5 minutes, and ubotu doesn't check more than every 3 minutes, IIRC.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Why? Use https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+reportedbugs?field.bug_reporter=hobbsee
<Fujitsu> Er, s/reported//
<Hobbsee> right, fixed.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: thanks.  I tend not to memorize the URLs
 * Hobbsee wonders when build cancelling gets implemented.
<cprov> Hobbsee: next cycle, if the time permits.
<Hobbsee> \o/
<cprov> Hobbsee: my time to wonder, How many times did you really need to use it ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: <10, so far.  But it's usually *when* i need to use it, not how many times...
<Fujitsu> It has a habit of happening over Christmas, too. When there are no sysadmins around.
<Fujitsu> But not too major.
<Hobbsee> cprov: actually, for "need", never.  it'd just be handy to be able to cancel builds which we know are wrong, or ones that we see infinite looping.
<Hobbsee> cprov: happens particularly during autosync.
<ubotu> New bug: #219220 in soyuz "Please allow the user to delete packages from ppa before they are published." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219220
<cprov> Hobbsee: so, not that important, I could even pay you telephone bill to call IS and get the job killed :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: and if you think they're going to answer over christmas....
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> besides, IS numbers are not public, and i have voip, so it wouldn't be that bad anyway.
<cprov> Hobbsee: btw, infinite-looping builds should be suppressed automatically, not relying on a human-being clicking a button.
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh, do they do that now?
 * Hobbsee recalls the lovely one that was an interactive cpan build.
<cprov> Hobbsee: retry-dep-wait will be smarter in 1.2.4, hopefully it will get it fixed.
<cprov> Hobbsee: there might be something else to do in the lp-buildd itself, but there will be much looping packages.
<ubotu> New bug: #219222 in soyuz "Please rename "Edit dependencies" to something more logical for ppa" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219222
<Hobbsee> cprov: right
<Adri2000> carlos: re: bug #216279. rosetta wants the .pot file in the po/ directory of the source package, right?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 216279 in tasks "Translation template is not being generated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/216279
<carlos> Adri2000: it's not a hard requirement, but makes things easier if it's in the same  place where the other .po files are
<carlos> Adri2000: anyway, there is an standard rule used by GNOME packages to do it
<carlos> Adri2000: tasks is using intltool, right
<carlos> ?
<Adri2000> I guess yes, at least intltool-update -p in the po/ directory create the .pot file
<Adri2000> ah, tasks uses cdbs, let's try langpack.mk then
<ubotu> New bug: #219240 in launchpad "Project page lists the same distribution series package twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219240
<izibi> hi. is there a way to delete a project?
<Adri2000> carlos: fyi, actually tasks already has langpack.mk, via gnome.mk, but there is another bug preventing the .pot file from being generated. I'm working on it
<Adri2000> izibi: I think a launchpad admin can do that for you. maybe ask a question on answers.lp.net
<carlos> Adri2000: ok, thanks
<izibi> but why is there no delete function?
<kiko> izibi, which project?
<izibi> kiko: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/30105 izStats
<izibi> kiko: thanks
<kiko> np
<yacc> Where does one input feature requests for launchpad?
<beuno> yacc, normally, by opening a bug in Launchpad
<yacc> Having a way to see the context where a given translation string has been found would be useful for a good translation.
<mpt> yacc, if you mean link to the relevant part of the source code, I already reported that one
<mpt> bug 198978
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198978 in launchpad-bazaar "Translation string location should be hyperlinked if Launchpad hosts the code" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198978
<yacc> mpt :)
<andrea-bs> Hi there! The bug #213430 is slowing down my work because I have to e-mail every person by hand and sometimes I forget to do this, could somebody triage it and maybe add a milestone target, please?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 213430 in blueprint ""Request feedback" should send an e-mail to the person who is asked" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/213430
<mpt> andrea-bs, done -- I thought that bug was already reported, but it doesn't seem to be, thanks.
<andrea-bs> thank you! :)
<mpt> see also https://launchpad.net/blueprint/+bugs?field.searchtext=feedback
<matsubara-lunch> mpt, that's a dupe of bug 3522
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 3522 in blueprint "Specification tracker does not handle review email" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3522 - Assigned to Mark Shuttleworth (sabdfl)
<mpt> aha
<mpt> thanks matsubara 
<mpt> I didn't find it because it didn't mention "feedback"
<matsubara> indeed
<matsubara> now it will show up in the dupe finder at least
<mpt> or it could be resummarized ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #219330 in launchpad-buildd "Private archive flag needs to be passed to build slaves" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219330
<ubotu> New bug: #219331 in launchpad "Not loging in correctly in edge" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219331
<ubotu> New bug: #219354 in launchpad "Test suite can't cope with non-standard DB port" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219354
<YokoZar> My PPA is giving me a build error, but the linked build report says it was successful... I've already retried building and gotten the same error: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/+build/565555
<YokoZar> I see - status "failed to upload" -- is this because of all the business with the Ubuntu RC today?
<YokoZar> Should I just try again?
#launchpad 2008-04-19
<ffm> So, what's the current policy of LPBT on full names?
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: Can you pastebin the email you got?
<YokoZar> Fujitsu: http://pastebin.com/md1e3c4e
<YokoZar> Actually I see the problem from the email nevermind
<YokoZar> I put Pre-Depends: lzma instead of Pre-Depends: dpkg >= 1.14.12ubuntu3
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: Yeah, reading errors can often help.
<YokoZar> Fujitsu: well the error was only in the email (not the launchpad build report, which was the first place I checked throughly)
<YokoZar> Ok, so I fixed my upload, deleted the old package, and reuploaded, but then Launchpad still sent me a rejection notice saying that it didn't match the file in the archive.  I could workaround this easily by updating the version, but it seems worth reporting that if you delete a package and then reupload one with the same version it can be rejected (perhaps since launchpad didn't delete it everywhere quick enough)
<Fujitsu> YokoZar: You need to wait some time for it to delete everywhere. I agree with this, as it is very wrong to delete and reupload them same version.
<Zelut> can anyone refer me to how/where I can allow others to push to my project on LP?
<Fujitsu> Zelut: Push bzr branches?
<Zelut> Fujitsu: right.  currently I'm the only one that can push updates to my project.
<Fujitsu> Zelut: Do you want them to push their own branches, or to a central one?
<Zelut> Fujitsu: there are a few people I trust enough that I'd like to allow pushing to central trunk.
<Fujitsu> Zelut: You need to have a team, and push the branch to the team URL instead.
<Zelut> Fujitsu: ahh, that makes sense. thank you.
<Zelut> Also, I posted last week on the answers section regarding changing the name/URL of my project.  Is that something I should keep waiting on?
<Fujitsu> Probably.
<Fujitsu> If it doesn't happen within a couple of days, poke here again.
<Zelut> I've changed the name but I can't change the URL.  I was told LP admin needed to do that.
<Zelut> so I'll give it a bit more time. Its not too critical.
<elmargol> Can I somehow search inside translations?
<Fujitsu> elmargol: bug #44
<Fujitsu> ubotu is sick :(
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44 in rosetta "Translations should be searchable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/44 - Assigned to Данило Шеган (danilo)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is sick :( - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<elmargol> this sucks bigitme
<elmargol> bigtime
<Fujitsu> Not being able to search?
<elmargol> yes
<Fujitsu> Well, it is an absolutely incredibly huge dataset.
<elmargol> 649 translations and I only need to change 1
<Fujitsu> You might be able to Google for it, but I've not tried.
<elmargol> Downloading the .po file does not work too :(
<ubotu> New bug: #219410 in launchpad "Search bar is not centered in edge.launchpad.net" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219410
<ubotu> New bug: #219441 in launchpad "Every resource that supports GET should also support HEAD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219441
<ubotu> New bug: #219442 in launchpad "Create an "Image" resource type" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219442
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: Reduced buildd service till 3pm UTC due to power outage || https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<janimo> can the launchpad PPAs be mirrored using rsync?
<Fujitsu> janimo: No.
<janimo> Fujitsu: ok thanks. I was remembering that was what mythbuntu were doing a while ago for getting signed archives but I may have misread it
<Fujitsu> You could mirror it with debmirror.
<laga> we use apt-mirror
<janimo> Fujitsu.laga : thanks for the tips! I'll check those out
<laga> janimo: we've got a ascript.. hang on
<laga> janimo: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythbuntu-weekly-build
<laga> maybe mirror_repository.sh will be useful for you
<janimo> laga: thanks a lot, I'll look at it 
<BlackLukes_> Hi, I have a question
<BlackLukes_> Some days ago I clicked on the button "join" for the launchpad beta team
<BlackLukes_> How much time do they take to approve me?
<kiko> BlackLukes_, it's usually quick. I can do it now, hang on
<kiko> man the logo for that team is hilarious
<kiko> BlackLukes_, what's your launchpad ID?
<BlackLukes_> 1 moment
<kiko> ah, luca91
<kiko> one sec
<BlackLukes_> yesx
<Fujitsu> Wasn't it an upside-down LP logo not too long ago?
<kiko> Fujitsu, was it? I think that would actually be cooler
<kiko> BlackLukes_, approved
<BlackLukes_> thank you very much kiko
<ubotu> New bug: #219571 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot import SSH key from puttykeygen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219571
<BlackLukes_> I have another question: two days ago I sent an email to the beta team mailing list
<BlackLukes_> and I received another email with this subject: "Your message to launchpad-users awaits moderator approval"
<kiko> BlackLukes_, I'll be approving those today
<BlackLukes_> I have no one reply, maybe because of I was not part of the team when I sent it, or not?
<BlackLukes_> ok thanks
<BlackLukes_> I'm sorry for these question, I'm a newbie!
<kiko> no problem
<rexbron> Hey, Would someone be able to help me figure out why a binary only upload was rejected?
<Hobbsee> rexbron: binary only != diff-only?
<rexbron> sorry, I meant diff only 
<rexbron> I checked the local md5 sums and they match the ones listed in the changes file
<Hobbsee> rexbron: have you previously deleted the same version that you're uploading?
<rexbron> Hobbsee: this is an update to a FTBFS
<rexbron> I did not remove the old source package
<Hobbsee> right.  just checking.
<Hobbsee> cprov: i presume you'll look into this?
<cprov> sorry, I can't help you right now, fixing a more urgent problem.
<rexbron> np, when you get time :)
<nand> barry: everything's working right, now, thanks!
<barry> nand: fantastic!
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Frozenball> Yay
<Frozenball> Can you register a project to launchpad which doesn't allow redistribution with modifications?
<beuno> Frozenball, AFAIK, it has to fall under free software
<beuno> so whatever license it has
<beuno> it should fall under free software
<Frozenball> I'll change the licence later
<Frozenball> When I find proper
#launchpad 2008-04-20
<ubotu> New bug: #219752 in malone "Bug subscriber listed twice" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219752
<jkakar> FYI, I got an OOPS about one minute ago with 'None' as the ID when accessing https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/215903.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 215903 in bzr "'bzr pull' should report number of new revisions retrieved" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  - Assigned to Martin Albisetti (beuno)
<jkakar> I hit reload and my browser is still spinning.
<jkakar> Loaded.
<Hobbsee> barry-away: thanks for the replies
<Fujitsu> Hmmm, LP is seriously sucking ATM.
<Fujitsu> Some of the app servers aren't responded, by the look of things.
<Fujitsu> *responding
<Fujitsu> And now it's oopsing.
<Fujitsu> jkakar: Aha, I just got that too.
<jkakar> Fujitsu: Something must be going on. :(
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: power still out?
<Hobbsee> or otehr effects from that still?
<Fujitsu> Could be, but I thought that was meant to be resolved 10 hours ago.
<Hobbsee> yeah, launchpad is borken.
<Hobbsee> Oops!
<Hobbsee> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<Hobbsee> If this is blocking your work, let us know on the launchpad-users mailing list (requires subscription). Include the error ID None in your message.
<Hobbsee> just loading https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?batch=500
<Fujitsu> Sounds very recorded indeed.
<Fujitsu> Refresh a couple of times, and it normally works.
<Hobbsee> oh, so the edge conversion isn't working
<Fujitsu> As long as you catch an app server that isn't either down or None-OOPSing.
<Fujitsu> Dare I try to upload something...
<artfwo> Hobbsee: the same URL just opened for me with edge redirection
<Hobbsee> artfwo: yeah
<Hobbsee> artfwo: after you put in the edge, it seems OK
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: timeout.
<Fujitsu> Lovely.
<Hobbsee> ooh, a number!
<Fujitsu> :O
<Hobbsee> hmm.  i think i might have just black holed them.
<Fujitsu> No.
<Fujitsu> It worked.
<Fujitsu> I have accepted mails.
<Fujitsu> Maybe it just timed out on the listing afterwards.
<Hobbsee> the listing doesn't show it anywhere
<Fujitsu> Nice from address, though.
<Hobbsee> i got a timeout for accepting, but they're nto still showing in unapproved, which they usually do
<Fujitsu> `Default Sender'
<Hobbsee> heh, what is it?
<Fujitsu> Hahahahaha.
<Fujitsu> dsilvers
<Fujitsu> Nice and old.
<Fujitsu> dsilvers@staging.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> hmm.  the source is listed as pending still.
<Fujitsu> That's normal.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: you migth want to check that after the next publisher cycle
<Fujitsu> It all worked, apart from the bogus sender.
<Fujitsu> It will be pending for another 32 or so minutes.
<Fujitsu> It has even built in most places.
<Hobbsee> oh goody.
<Hobbsee> then it didn't break
<Fujitsu> I wonder if your acceptances normally generate that sender, or if it's just because LP is all screwed up at the moment.
<Fujitsu> Can you please kick through pdns-recursor too?
<Fujitsu> More NoneType OOPSes. Yay.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: trying
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: there you go.  accepted without a timeout.
<Fujitsu> Danke.
<Hobbsee> you're welcome
<Fujitsu> Isn't it nice of Kinnison to be processing the queue years after his departure.
<Hobbsee> OOPS-841EA2
<awmcclain> I'm getting an error when building a package in my ppa. Is something up with the build servers? http://dpaste.com/45880/
<Fujitsu> Oh dear.
<Fujitsu> LP is generally broken.
<Fujitsu> But that's an unrelated issue.
<Fujitsu> Retry it after the next XX:20, XX:40, or XX:00.
<Fujitsu> Bug #196782
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<ubotu> New bug: #219767 in soyuz "Kinnison still dutifully processing the queue years after his departure" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219767
<Fujitsu> Can anybody get through to production at all at the moment?
<artfwo> looks ok
<artfwo> but some icons don't show
<Fujitsu> Do we want to find a Canonical person to poke a sysadmin?
<artfwo> pages generally load with occasional None-oopses fixed by reloading :)
<Fujitsu> It's somewhat better for me.
<Fujitsu> Edge redirections now work more than 10% of the time.
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: You're correct, it "seems" like it built. However, I've added my PPA to my sources.list, sudo apt-get update, and now sudo apt-get install <package> gives me Package <package> is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Fujitsu> awmcclain: Did it finish building within the last 6 minutes?
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: One finished 2 hours ago, one 5 minutes, one 6 minutes. I can't install any of them.
<Fujitsu> Give it 15 minutes, and try again.
<Fujitsu> New packages are only published every 20 minutes.
<Fujitsu> So at least those last two won't be there yet.
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: Ah. I see. So there's a chance I can see it on my page (https://launchpad.net/~awmcclain/+archive) but not access it from apt-get?
<Fujitsu> Correct.
<Fujitsu> The build should say ACCEPTED, rather than DONE.
<Fujitsu> ... except I don't think PPAs actually show that.
 * Fujitsu looks.
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: Yes, yes it should. :)
<Fujitsu> None of the builds have actually succeeded, you realise?
<awmcclain> Next you'll tell me that there's no Santa!
<awmcclain> Where can I check build status? Everything was so finnicky I didn't know what to believe.
<Fujitsu> https://edge.launchpad.net/~awmcclain/+archive
<Fujitsu> Note the big red X.
<Fujitsu> Next to all of the archs.
<Fujitsu> If you expand each of those packages, you'll see a more detailed status.
<Fujitsu> Hovering over the icons (which is a shocking UI decision) will give you the status of each arch individually.
<awmcclain> I swear, my page before i reloaded didn't have x's on it.
<awmcclain> Ok.
<awmcclain> I'll debug.
<Fujitsu> Hm, did you kill gold with your lib-io-aio-perl?
<awmcclain> <.<
<Fujitsu> I'm glad it chrootwaited everywhere else.
<awmcclain> I read the docs, I swear!
<awmcclain> So... is there something I should do? Restart the build on libio-aio-perl?
<Fujitsu> Please don't retry it just yet - work out why it killed gold.
 * Hobbsee waits for the next timeout
<Hobbsee> yup. dead as a doornail
<Hobbsee> someone else will have to fix it first
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: What is? gold?
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no, acccepting form the queue
<Fujitsu> Ah.
 * Hobbsee tried to accept a few more builds.  no dice
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: so pdns-* will need to wait
<awmcclain> O.O
<awmcclain> That wasn't me, was it? All I received was a chroot email
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It was accepted more than 45 minutes ago.
<Fujitsu> awmcclain: You killed gold, but not what Hobbsee's talking about.
<awmcclain> Great. I'm a killer.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: oh, so it did work
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: the others didn't - or at least, still show on the unapproved queue
<Fujitsu> Great.
<awmcclain> Here's the build log: http://dpaste.com/45884/
<Fujitsu> awmcclain: That's a normal issue.
<Fujitsu> Bug #196782, as I mentioned above.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196782 in soyuz "First build in a new PPA fails" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/196782
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: I then tried to "restart build" using the launchpad ppa
<awmcclain> err
<awmcclain> launchpad page
<awmcclain> and
<awmcclain> dead.
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I suspect your package is buggy.
<Fujitsu> At least it's not silly enough to run an interactive CPAN session.
<awmcclain> Well, I've built and installed it on my local gutsy machine
<awmcclain> Using apt
<awmcclain> No problems.
<Fujitsu> Have you built it in sbuild or pbuilder?
<Fujitsu> Preferably both.
<awmcclain> No, debuild.
<Fujitsu> Ah. That doesn't count as building.
<awmcclain> Hrm.
<awmcclain> I wish someone would have told me that.
<Hobbsee> ...i'm fairly sure that if you read the documentation on building packages, they did.
<awmcclain> Well, since I already read and complied with the debian packaging policy; built, uploaded, and tested on my distribution using a local repository; and asked in #launchpad and #ubuntu-motu multiple times whether or not there were any caveats about converting a perl module built with dh-make-perl from debian to ubuntu, I figured I had done my due diligence.
<awmcclain> Pbuilder or rebuildd is the package I want?
<Fujitsu> Not rebuildd.
<awmcclain> k
<Fujitsu> pbuilder is easier, but sbuild is better.
<Fujitsu> As sbuild is more like LP.
<awmcclain> Ah.
<awmcclain> For these broken builds, is it better to delete or just dput --force?
<Fujitsu> Neither.
<Fujitsu> Upload a new version.
<awmcclain> ah, change the ppa number?
<Fujitsu> Every time you delete a version and replace it, a whole flock of kittens die.
<awmcclain> Well, I don't like that.
<artfwo> make sure you build the source package with -sd
<awmcclain> not -S?
<artfwo> -S -sd
<awmcclain> ok, will do
<Fujitsu> -sd is default, isn't it?
<awmcclain> That's what I thought
<Fujitsu> At least it was when I uploaded something 10 minutes ago.
<awmcclain> No, si is default
<awmcclain> Wait, so I _shouldn't_ upload original source? Even if it's the first revision?
<awmcclain> I thought that went against deb policy
<Hobbsee> poor kittens.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: no, -sd is *not* the deafult.
<Hobbsee> awmcclain: if it's the first revision, you need to.  if not, you don't, because the same file is already in the archive.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: My *_source.changes disagree.
<awmcclain> Hobbsee: Understood. And if the first version is a horrible malformed orphan that killed gold?
<Hobbsee> oh, interesting.
<Hobbsee> i'm completely on crack there
<Hobbsee>        -si    By  default,  or  if  specified,  the  original  source  will be
<Hobbsee>               included if the version number ends in -0 or  -1,  i.e.  if  the
<Hobbsee>               Debian revision part of the version number is 0 or 1.
<Fujitsu> Ahh.
<Fujitsu> So the same effect as -sd, but conditional.
<Fujitsu> That makes more sense.
<Hobbsee> yeah
 * Hobbsee has written scripts to avoid having to specify the switches, so....
<Fujitsu> But -sd is irrelevant in Ubuntu, as we never have a version number matching either of those.
<awmcclain> Just to make sure I don't break anything again... I create the source package, then test the build using sbuild?
<Fujitsu> Yes please. But sbuild might not be practical if you're not already using LVM.
<Fujitsu> In that case, use pbuilder and hope for the best.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: i wonder if we patch that - or should.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: would be nice to patch it
<awmcclain> Mm, no, not using LVM
<artfwo> as I've never used pbuilder or sbuild, would someone clear for me: does it download packages from the net every time or does it pick them from some cache?
<Fujitsu> pbuilder caches them.
<Fujitsu> sbuild doesn't by default.
<awmcclain> Hrm... strange. I've installed pbuilder but I don't have 'pbuilder' in my path
<artfwo> aha, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> awmcclain: don't you have to run bash again to do so?
<Hobbsee> or open a new terminal?
<awmcclain> i did, no luck
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: It shouldn't be updating PATH, so that shouldn't be necessary...
<Fujitsu> I can't see why it wouldn't be in the default PATH, though.
<artfwo> dpkg -L pbuilder?
<awmcclain> There we go, had to terminate the connection.
<awmcclain> Strange. Normally never have to do that.
<awmcclain> There we go.
<awmcclain> You have to admit, packaging, when it works, is such magic.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<awmcclain> Really. It's like you're living in the future. I half-expect a flying car to jet past my window.
<awmcclain> Ok, I see how this all works now. My guess is that it's a dependency issue in the chroot environment.
<Hobbsee> very likely
<awmcclain> Ah ha! Ok. This is interesting: The default perl version dependency generated by dh-make-perl is perl (>= 5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1), but pbuilder is trying to satisfy with 5.8.8-7ubuntu3
<Fujitsu> You're using a Gutsy pbuilder, then/
<awmcclain> Silly that the versions wouldn't match.
<awmcclain> Right.
<awmcclain> Shouldn't I?
<Fujitsu> That sounds like it wants a Hardy perl.
<awmcclain> I'm running gutsy, I downloaded dh-make-perl for gutsy. :-\
<awmcclain> Or rather, apt-got it. :)
<awmcclain> Ah. I have perl (5.8.8-7ubuntu3.1) gutsy-security; urgency=low  installed on my machine.
<awmcclain> So, my version of perl was updated in a security update, but the version that pbuilder uses isn't. Is that correct?
<awmcclain> Fujitsu: Safe to try again on launchpad to verify that's what went wrong?
<Fujitsu> That wasn't what went wrong.
<Fujitsu> It wasn't a dependency issue.
<awmcclain> Well, I'm baffled if it could be something else. It's not like the installation is doing anything special.
<Fujitsu> It's running tests and failing after a forking test. That sounds special.
<Fujitsu> This is the slowest I've seen LP in a very long time :(
<Hobbsee> just as long as it doesn't require cpanplus...
<Fujitsu> Heh.
<awmcclain> Got it. Stalls on tests, since (i think) it's trying to find folders that don't exist (since its chrooting)
<Fujitsu> Come on LP, I can't accept three minute latency for comment submission.
<maco> the internet said to come here
<Fujitsu> Yes.
<maco> saving new irc nicks doesnt work....spin spin spin...then boom
<Fujitsu> It's horridly broken.
<Fujitsu> And there's nobody here.
<Fujitsu> Refresh a few times.
<Fujitsu> you might get it to work eventually.
<maco> funfun
<emgent> morning people
<maco> 31 more minutes til morning here
<Fujitsu> At least we're not getting OOPSes with NoneType IDs any more.
<Fujitsu> Hey emgent.
<emgent> Fujitsu: thanks for sympa :)
<Fujitsu> emgent: You're welcome.
 * Hobbsee ponders trying to accept more
<Fujitsu> emgent's audit should be in unapproved by now.
<emgent> oh ok
<emgent> :)
<Fujitsu> The Hardy CVE list is looking nice and yellow. It's rather good to see.
 * emgent should fix wordpress <= gutsy
<Fujitsu> emgent: What about CVE-2008-0191 in Hardy?
<ubotu> WordPress 2.2.x and 2.3.x allows remote attackers to obtain sensitive information via an invalid p parameter in an rss2 action to the default URI, which reveals the full path and the SQL database structure. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2008-0191)
<Fujitsu> Ah, it's that one.
<Fujitsu> So not important.
<emgent> I`m working to CVE-2007-6013
<ubotu> Wordpress 1.5 through 2.3.1 uses cookie values based on the MD5 hash of a password MD5 hash, which allows attackers to bypass authentication by obtaining the MD5 hash from the user database, then generating the authentication cookie from that hash. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2007-6013)
<Fujitsu> So I saw.
<Fujitsu> Why does LP break on days I have lots of time to deal with security bugs?
<Fujitsu> Just before release?
<Hobbsee> because it likes breaking just before release.  duh
<emgent> lp is very slow now ARGHù
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu: which bits do you want accepted?
<Fujitsu> emgent: It's very, very slow, and often finally OOPSes or gives pound-like failures after 5 minutes.
<Fujitsu> Hobbsee: Just audit ATM. LP is holding up my other fixes :(
<emgent> I will complete my work later
<Hobbsee> come on edge.  don't die.
<Fujitsu> It's a lot worse than it was earlier.
<emgent> Fujitsu: http://cansecwest.com/post/2008-03-20.21:33:00.CanSecWest_PWN2OWN_2008
<emgent> have you read? :)
<emgent> only ubuntu not owned in this hacking contest
<Fujitsu> Yeah, I saw that.
<crimsun> Hobbsee: please accept trang and phatch, too (both approved by MOTU-R)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ELAUNCHPADTIMEOUTS.
<Fujitsu> Another trang?
<Fujitsu> I thought I saw it on -changes earlier.
<agmishra> HI i am not able to access https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/p7zip/+bug/132884 for almost past 1/2 hr
<agmishra> Is launchpad down?
<Fujitsu> agmishra: Try bugs.edge.launchpad.net. Launchpad is having big issues, and all the sysadmins are asleep.
<agmishra> Thanks
<bullgard4> Accessing Launchpad is extremely slow at this moment.
<Hobbsee> yes, it is
<bullgard4> Launchpad asked me to report this fact here.
* Hobbsee changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is slow, and only partially working, probably until monday | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: no one's around who can change that page :(
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: topic updated though, thanks
<Fujitsu> I was wondering how I could best phrase somehting like that for the topic.
<Fujitsu> That's not a bad job.
<Fujitsu> Hopefully we'll be able to poke some Canonical person within a few hours.
<bullgard4> Hobbsee: Have a nice sunday! (I am still enjoying Ubuntu.)
<Hobbsee> bullgard4: will do
* Odd_Bloke changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is slow, and only partially working, probably until Monday | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Odd_Bloke> s/monday/Monday/ for those wondering.
<ubotu> New bug: #219828 in soyuz "Copies of sources including only architecture independent binaries result in a failed-to-upload build" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219828
<ubotu> New bug: #219829 in soyuz "Show SourcePackageRelease original information in PPA pages" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219829
<andrea-bs> hi there! there's a problem with bugs atom feeds: "HTTP error code 0: Remote host did not finish sending data"
<afflux> I guess that's related to general launchpad-slowness today
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> good evening mpt!
<joh> I recall there being an SVN to BZR howto on launchpad - anyone know where to find it?
<Hobbsee> mpt: any idea how many hours until LP is up in a satisfactory fashion?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I didn't know it wasn't
<mpt> What's wrong?
<Hobbsee> mpt: use it for something.  You'll see.
<mpt> huhhhhh
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's slow, constant timeouts, can't accept packages at all
<Hobbsee> sometimes they're getting none-type oopses
<Hobbsee> various people have beem coming in here all day from it
<Hobbsee> it's been going on since the power outage.
<Hobbsee> mpt: didn't you see the /topic?
<mpt> I didn't
<mpt> one moment
<mpt> How long has it been like this?
<mpt> Eight hours??
 * Hobbsee thinks
<Hobbsee> when did the power actually come back on?
<Hobbsee> it would be at least that, i'm fairly sure
<mpt> Power?
<mpt> Hobbsee, please tell me all you know
<mpt> (about this, I mean:-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: there was a mention of a power outage in the /topic of #ubuntu-devel, hours ago
<Hobbsee> [Sat Apr 19 2008] [21:55:02] Topic The channel topic is "Reduced buildd service till 3pm UTC due to power outage || <rest of #ubuntu-devel topic>
 * Hobbsee looks for when someone first mentioend it was slow
<Hobbsee> mpt: people were commenting 13 hours ago
<Hobbsee> mpt: looks like that was the first (fujitsu was talking about it)
<mpt> Ok, so what parts of it are working?
<Hobbsee> looks like bugs are.
<Hobbsee> Fujitsu's thought was that a whole lot of the app servers were down
<Hobbsee> i could get a few packages accepted before i started getting mass timeouts
<Hobbsee> i think elmo redid a whole bunch of the builds that died
<Hobbsee> mpt: tbh, launchpad has been so painfully slow (and timing out consistently) today that no one's really tried to do work with it for an extended period of time, just due to the data loss.
<Hobbsee> so i'm not sure of the extent
<Hobbsee> (and yes, it's 4 days before the ubuntu release, and no, i'm sure people won't be happy about it)
<mpt> ok, I've called SteveA, he's calling elmo now
<mpt> I can't load bugs.launchpad.net either
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh yes.  producion is totally down, and you have to use edge.
<mpt> oh, edge is up?
<Hobbsee> knew i forgot something important.
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> well, fsvo up.
<Hobbsee> it loads some LP pages without timeouts, at least.
<Hobbsee> mpt: it would be good if some of you actually published contact numbers.  if none of the canonical folks are around, which they often aren't on the weekend, this situation isn't uncommon.
<mpt> yeah, I'm thinking about that
<Hobbsee> last i knew, IS contact numbers were given out to canonical people only.
<mpt> but that's something to sort out tomorrow
<mpt> priority #1 now is to get it back up again
<Hobbsee> come to think of it, i could have called SteveA myself.
<Hobbsee> didn't really want to wake him up and having yelling at me, though.
<mpt> I'm not getting any response from edge.launchpad.net either
<Hobbsee> hmm. it was working.
<Hobbsee> looks dead now
<Hobbsee> no, it's here.  slow, though
<Hobbsee> mpt: you're looking for at least a minute each page load atm.  so, patience...
<Nafallo> what's up?
<Nafallo> LP borked?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> try using it
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is mostly down, IS staff are fixing it | https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Nafallo> ah. IS is on it already :-)
<Hobbsee> mpt: good thing you happen to turn up on weekends....
<Hobbsee> Nafallo: you clearly havent tried to use LP for the last 13 hours...
<Nafallo> Hobbsee: no. I've been a bit sleepy ;-)
<Hobbsee> lucky you
<mpt> Hobbsee, did you try contacting other LP developers here in #launchpad?
<Hobbsee> mpt: i didn't try pinging them individually, no.
<mpt> (or heck, even anyone from Canonical)
<Hobbsee> thoguth they weren't here, if they weren't talking, or looking at their screens.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i've tried that before.  it didn't work last time.
<Hobbsee> then again, it wasn't so close to release last time.
 * Hobbsee is surprised you don't have an alerts system for mass oopses, or something.
<Hobbsee> mind you, that would probably be down too
<mpt> I doubt the proximity to release would affect anyone's responsiveness to this problem
<mpt> ok, edge is working for me now
<Hobbsee> mpt: last time this happened (christmas buildds breaking), it was discussed that they'd write up a procedure as to how they wanted stuff escalated.  That never happened, and I never heard anything more, so I assumed that they didn't care/want to be notified
<Hobbsee> Or if they did, I never saw info on it
<mpt> http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance
<Hobbsee> presumed it was for a subset of people, and i wasn't one.
<Hobbsee> mpt: the first item there was done.  repeatedly.
<Hobbsee> mpt: no help if no one's watching
<mpt> ok, everything's working for me now
<leoquant> there is no planned maintenance, but launchpad seems down now?
<mpt> Is there anything still not working for you (that was working before), Hobbsee?
<mpt> leoquant, what were you trying to do in particular?
<leoquant> bugs/launchpad account etc
 * Hobbsee smacks LP bad UI design.
<Hobbsee> i'm hitting the button below the menu option, not across from it, so it's not updating, it's actually doing nothing.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i still can't acccept from the queue.  (Error ID: OOPS-841EA43) 
<Hobbsee> mpt: i filed a bug last week, couldn't reproduce it a few days later, and it's back now.  It's a load problem
<mpt> Below what menu option?
<Hobbsee> the queue.  it's getting redesigned, and the dogfood stuff looks saner.
<Hobbsee> (but thanks)
<leoquant> weird ...it is very, very slow. but its there :)
<leoquant> waiting for launchpadllibrarian...
* elmo changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ || Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 24 April 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> morning elmo!
<mpt> thanks elmargol 
<mpt> elmo, even
<Hobbsee> (Error ID: OOPS-841EA48) 
<Hobbsee> sigh, more timeouts.  i assume slangasek will have to deal with the queue on monday.
<mpt> Your first oops is still too new for me to see
<Hobbsee> mpt: can you add it to your meeting agenda to actually get an emergency plan written and published?  This isn't the first time, and the "we'll deal with it later" approach didn't seem to work too well last time.
<Hobbsee> mpt: can't imagine you guys want to be called up for random things, by any community member, if there's no protocol of what you do and don't want to know about.
<Hobbsee> especially while you're asleep
<mpt> Hobbsee, done.
<Hobbsee> mpt: thankyou.
<mpt> a queue timeout, eh
<Hobbsee> yes
<mpt> Hobbsee, anyway, until we have a published plan of that type, I'll elaborate on the one described on <http://news.launchpad.net/maintenance>: Refer to Launchpad developers by IRC nickname, and if that fails, any Canonical person
<Hobbsee> mpt: right.
<nand> The QA webserver (ISO testing tracker && brainstorm) was down until recently. I wonder if this was related...
<joh> Hi, how do I import my svn repository into bzr on launchpad?
<Zelut> I have followed the PPA instructions here - https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<Zelut> my submission was accepted but there is no .deb available.  Did I miss a step?
<joh> Eh wth, how did launchpad discover 2 of my old email addresses? :S
<stdin> Zelut: how long ago did you upload?
<mdke> any lp-bzr gurus around? I'd like to upgrade some branches on LP but am having some issues
<beuno> mdke, what seems to be the problem?
<mdke> beuno: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7616/
<beuno> mdke, you should use sftp for upgrades
<beuno> give that a try
<mdke> bzr info on the same url gives "format: unnamed"
<mdke> beuno: ah, it doesn't work at all with bzr+ssh?
<beuno> mdke, IIRC, upgrading doesn't work with bzr+ssh on LP, np
<beuno> *no
<mdke> is there anything else besides sftp? the server doesn't have paramiko installed
<beuno> I don't think you can write to LP anyway else
<mdke> beuno: ok, thanks anyway
<beuno> mdke, np  :)
<beuno> of course
<beuno> another alternative might be
<beuno> upgrade locally
<beuno> remove the current one
<beuno> and upload the upgraded one
<beuno> to some extent, that might be faster
<beuno> (upgrading in LP makes several round trips)
<mdke> beuno: I might do that. is it possible to delete branches in launchpad?
<spacepluk> hi, can I have packages in PPA which depend on universe, multiverse, etc.?
<beuno> mdke, yup, there's a "Delete Branch" option on there
<mdke> beuno: hmm. i can't use it - it would delete subscriptions and bug links
<mdke> beuno: I'll try and get paramiko installed on the server and do it with sftp
<spacepluk> I've just uploaded the source package and I'm having a "Chroot problem"
<beuno> mdke, alright, good luck with that then  :)
<awmcclain> Hey all... is there an easy way to specify a list of custom repositories for pbuilder? I've tried specifying lines in my source.list by setting the OTHERMIRRORS variable in my rc file and by passing them in via --othermirrors. Am I missing something?
<awmcclain> Or: is there an ubuntu package developer IRC? Similar to debian-mentors?
<spacepluk> awmcclain: have you tried sudo pbuilder login, and then edit the source.list inside?
<awmcclain> spacepluk: Oh! No! Will that take effect for all default builds?
<spacepluk> awmcclain: I think so
<awmcclain> spacepluk: I'll try that. Thank you!
<spacepluk> awmcclain: np :)
<awmcclain> spacepluk: Oh, actually, I just found a good way to do it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto, where you can copy over your existing apt directory to pbuilder
<spacepluk> awmcclain: I was about to point you to that howto :P
<awmcclain> Hrm, though, it's not working with my .pbuilderrc. Probably because I'm running it as sudo?
<awmcclain> s/as/with
<Zelut> stdin: probably a week ago..
<Zelut> stdin: ...and that's odd.  I just uploaded another .changes and this one generated a .deb.
<Zelut> stdin: fluke I guess.
#launchpad 2009-04-13
<wgrant> maxb: Was that section thing in the primary archive? There's a bug filed to make it do that for PPAs, so I presume it doesn't do it in PPAs yet.
<maxb> It was in a PPA, though presumably the same issue will bite as soon as someone wants to do an official backport in the primary archive backports pocket
<wgrant> maxb: Huh... maybe it's because Soyuz doesn't know about the 'dev' section at all (it should be 'devel'). Normally it will reject saying that a section is not valid for that distroseries.
<wgrant> But anyway, PPAs will soon override all unknown and mismatched sections to misc.
<mrooney> Is anyone familiar with launchpad exports? When I do a po export I get some in the root of the tarball, some in po/ and some in <domain>/
<mrooney> I can't really figure out why they get put in three different locations
<blueyed> Is there a problem with (hosted) bazaar branches being published on LP?
<beuno> blueyed, are you getting something like: bzr: ERROR: Connection error: curl connection error (GnuTLS recv error (-9): A TLS packet with unexpected length was received
<blueyed> beuno: no. something different.. I've thought the branch from the cron server would have been pushed, but it says "These branches have diverged.". So it has not been pushed after all. Sry.
<blueyed> I'm wondering why it says "diverged" though, since it's a cron jobs and it should get pushed only from there. If I unbind another checkout of that branch that shouldn't have any influence on this, right?
<blueyed> (The branch gets synced with tailor.)
<Snova> I've had that happen once or twice (I think because I interrupted it), it's because the branch on the server has a different history than the source. If you know that it's appropriate, --overwrite will do the obvious thing.
<blueyed> well.. i've compared the history.. it's the same.. only that the last few revisions had not been pushed. I'll rather merge, then commit and pull, to be sure.
<wgrant> Snova: That is nothing to do with Launchpad. Some part of the branches' histories has diverged.
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> blueyed: ^^
<wgrant> And if they haven't diverged, then it's a bzr problem.
<Snova> Everybody seems to be doing that today. :)
<blueyed> wgrant: yeah, I've had this happen before.. I was just wondering how that could have happened here. yes. any idea how I could compare the tip and/or IDs, just to debug this?
<wgrant> blueyed: 'bzr log --show-ids -r-1' on the remote branch is a good start.
<wgrant> See if that same revid is in the branch you are trying to push from.
<wgrant> 'bzr heads' on the branch should also tell you that more directly.
<blueyed> revision-id is different for r7063, but also the parent. both have the same timestamp in the id though.
<blueyed> the revision id of r7062 is different, too. but their parent matches. odd.
<wgrant> Did you upgrade the version of tailor, perhaps?
<wgrant> I've seen the same thing when upgrading to a new bzr-svn that uses a different mapping version.
<wgrant> Although that's generally fairly obvious.
<blueyed> yes, maybe. but before already. I've also tried to fix there myself. but that has been before that. r7062 is from today.. and that has been days ago.
<blueyed> no big problem. Thanks for your support.
<wgrant> I guess you'll need to talk to the tailor people, or just push --overwrite.
<blueyed> push --overwrite is bad for branches, not?
<blueyed> why not merge, commit, push?
<wgrant> That's messy. But it is the best way if anybody else is using that branch, right.
<blueyed> really strange. merge causes a conflict.
<blueyed> Also r7063 (the last one on LP) and r7064 should have been pushed in the same step..!
<wgrant> Try --reprocess?
<blueyed> --reprocess needs --force?!
<lifeless> nor normally
<blueyed> it says "has uncommitted changes"
<blueyed> It's more a topic of #bzr anyway.. sry. Will come back to it tomorrow..
<lifeless> blueyed: you probably want to revert first
<blueyed> it's really odd that only one half has been pushed.
<lifeless> blueyed: the one on the server is not a prefix of the one you are trying to push
<blueyed> lifeless: I see, I've thought it would work from an already broken merge. however, also conflicts.
<blueyed> lifeless: this is a cron server, who syncs every 10 minutes.. commits changesets from CVS and then pushes them.
<lifeless> blueyed: sure, for bzr to be telling you that they have diverged, they must have diverged
<lifeless> blueyed: 'bzr missing' can report on this for you
<blueyed> lifeless: yes. but why? this looks like some bug: tailor has committed (e.g.) r4 and r5, then pushed that. LP.net only has r4 and now bzr says it's diverged.
<lifeless> blueyed: the r4 on lp is not the r4 you have locally
<wgrant> LP doesn't have r4, does it? It has some different one.
 * wgrant is beaten again.
<lifeless> blueyed: log --show-ids can show you the internals, or as I already suggested, use bzr missing
<blueyed> yep, r4 on LP is a different one.. have seen this with --show-ids before.. bzr missing talks about two missing and 10 extra ones. But those get automatically committed from that cron server (only). The last changeset that got pushed (partly) successful had r3, r4 and r5. the last one on LP is now r4 and r3/r4 are extra/missing/different now.
<lifeless> blueyed: push is atomic, it never partly works
<lifeless> blueyed: whatever is going on is all to do with your scripts
<blueyed> lifeless: the "scripts" is tailor, which does the commits and then "bzr push", which does the push.
<lifeless> blueyed: so, as bzr push won't uncommit; it sounds like tailor is your root cause of problems
<blueyed> unfortunately I have no stderr of bzr in the logs (and therefore did not notice that push stopped working now, due to uncommitted changes).
<lifeless> blueyed: set +x is your friend
<blueyed> lifeless: what do you mean?
<lifeless> blueyed: bzr returns non-zero when commands fail
<blueyed> I log to a specific logfile, using redirection, but until now only stdout got logged. however, I should gave gotten an cron mail with stderr.
<blueyed> lifeless: so you mean "set -e"?
<blueyed> it's the last line of the script anyway?
<blueyed> lifeless: did you mean "set -e" instead? also, if "push" is atomic.. where should the 2/3 push come from? the revision-id even has the username/hostname of the cron server and the timestamp matches, too. only the last part of the id does not.
<blueyed> Anyway, thanks for your support - as said, I will try to fix this tomorrow, but until now it looks like a bug in bzr. It _may_ be related to server hiccups I've experienced today, but should not.
<lifeless> blueyed: the operation proceeds in phases, but if the final step isn't completed, the branch remains unaltered
<lifeless> blueyed: its definitely not a bzr bug
<lifeless> it may be a bug in how its being used; or tailor may be doing something odd - tailor has done that before
<dereine_> is it possible to make a vcs automatic import for a ~/+junk branch
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<RachedTN> hello, I wanna to chnage the name of my team from this : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting to this : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-editorial
<beuno> RachedTN, sure, what seems to be the problem?
<RachedTN> beuno: I am the coordinator of the editorial team, and our LoCo will create another group for drafting, that's why I wanna to change the name and the url :)
<RachedTN> it's just a problem of organisation :)
<beuno> RachedTN, sure, it sounds fine. Are you having a problem doing that?
<RachedTN> bueuno : I really don't know how to do this : should I first create the new team, than how could I translate the members from the old team to the new team ?
<beuno> RachedTN, just rename the team
<RachedTN> ok, I have done this :)
<RachedTN> beuno: could you activate the maililng list for the : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting
<exarkun> Ooh, mailing lists
<beuno> RachedTN, yes, approved
<RachedTN> beuno: thanks a lot :)
<RachedTN> exarkun: ??
<exarkun> RachedTN: I like mailing lists.
<RachedTN> exarkun: me too :)
<RachedTN> beuno: renaming the team will not change the url, is there any possibility to change the URL, I chked the : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-editorial and it's not reserved
<beuno> RachedTN, ah, if you have a mailing list, you can't rename
<beuno> sinzui knows all about this
<RachedTN> beuno: ok
<sinzui> RachedTN: Names (launchpad ids) can be changes by a Launchpad admin
<sinzui> RachedTN: Changing a name can be dangerous if the team has a PPA or a mailing list because those artifacts have permanent urls
<RachedTN> sinzui: what should I do, write a request on https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu  or what ?
<RachedTN> sinzui: The mailing list was just activate few minutes later, so there is no problem with that point
<sinzui> RachedTN: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion to get the attention of an admin
<sinzui> RachedTN: If the their is a mailing list, the rename will fail
<sinzui> RachedTN: the list It must be destroyed
<RachedTN> sinzui: I will descativate the mailing list ans there is no problem if it is destroyed because I will have another one with the new url :)
<sinzui> RachedTN: I see. I think that will be fine
<RachedTN> sinzui, beuno : thnks for your help :)
<christoph_debian> Hi all! anyone an Idea what goes wrong @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/afflib/+bug/230350 it gives me some 503 for some time now ...
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 230350 in sapphire "Missing Debian Maintainer field" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<jkakar> Is it possible to create two bug tasks for a bug, targeted to the same project?
<jkakar> I want to put a bug in more than one milestone.
<intellectronica> jkakar: why would you want to do that?
<Milosz> guys
<Milosz> the amd64 package of one of my PPA sources is now building for almost 2 hours
<Milosz> but it usually takes around 25 minutes to build
<Milosz> on the launchpad systems
<Milosz> could someone check whether the machine crashed?
<Milosz> https://launchpad.net/~internalerror/+archive/ppa/+build/947426
<Milosz> not just for me I guess but it might be generally good
<jkakar> intellectronica: Well, we've been talking about using milestones, instead of tags, to group related things.  For example, a whole bunch of "improve-package-ui" bugs could be assigned to a "Package UI Milestone".
<jkakar> intellectronica: The reasons for wanting this are: milestones have dates and milestones are easier to discover because you see them in the drop-down list.
<jkakar> intellectronica: When editing tags, there's no indication of what the current official tags are.  You have to know there's a "package-ui-improvements" tag.
<intellectronica> jkakar: interesting. but anyway, you can't do that. i think we'll have to do this using custom lists one day
<intellectronica> jkakar: as it happens, i am just about to submit a branch that makes it very obvious and easy to use official tags :)
<jkakar> intellectronica: Nice. :)
<jkakar> intellectronica: Thanks for clarifying.
<jkakar> Is there a query string I can add to this URL to pre-fill the email address: https://edge.launchpad.net/+forgottenpassword
<ahasenack> hey guys, do you know whom I should poke to have landscape-client crash bugs opened by apport emailed to the landscape team? The way it is now, we don't get to know about them
<kiko> ahasenack, subscribe to the landscape-client package.
<ahasenack> kiko: hmm, I thought I was subscribed. Sorry.
<ahasenack> kiko: hmm, I was subscribed already indeed. I think apport does something different, because it may contain sensitive data in the crash dumps, and the bug is only visible to some special group first
<kiko> ahasenack, you only see the bug once it has been retraced and disclosed
<kiko> you should talk to pitti to get the skinny on it
#launchpad 2009-04-14
 * SamB wonders if it's worth trying to ask for a DJGPP meta-project to be created ...
<jamesh> SamB: If you've got multiple projects you want to group together, then go for it.
<SamB> I guess not here
<SamB> I don't know that I want to import more than a single djgpp component ;-)
<jamesh> SamB: probably asking for the project group to be created at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad would be the quickest.
<MTecknology> kiko: ping
<MTecknology> kiko: I was wondering if you ever did the membership interview
<wgrant> Should the merge proposal +index still be showing me the status of a bug<->branch link?
<wgrant> None of the other views have shown me that for ages.
<speakman> Hi! Could anyone point me to any documentation how to setup and use PQM with Launchpad?
<wgrant> speakman: I don't know about PQM, but there is the Tarmac project which integrates with Launchpad's merge proposals to do something not unlike PQM.
<wgrant> cprov: Can I get the files for the SPR from an SPPH through the API? Or the changes file? Even the Librarian IDs would be fine.
<speakman> wgrant: very interesting! I'll take a look right way.
<cprov> wgrant: probably not yet, let me check the API
<cprov> wgrant: I've reverted the API for source_publishing.changes_file_text last cycle.
<wgrant> cprov: So I saw.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, not possible atm.
<wgrant> Aren't there already librarian files exported?
<wgrant> For productreleases and the like?
<cprov> wgrant: the fix I've implemented for the build-files (build_log, upload_log) will solve the problem in spph
<wgrant> cprov: That it will.
<cprov> wgrant: it's not exactly the same, sourcefiles can be 'private'
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> So it links to a view in the webapp that steals it from the (restricted) librarian.
<cprov> wgrant: hit LP with $ppa_url/+files/<filename>
<cprov> wgrant: you can build the filename by the source name & version
<wgrant> cprov: Right.
<wgrant> cprov:
<wgrant> gah.
<cprov> wgrant: as a immediate hack ;)
<wgrant> cprov: Thanks.
<wgrant> Forgot about that.
<speakman> wgrant: Is it possible to trigger Tarmac automatically when a branch has been approved for merge?
<wgrant> speakman: You would get cron to run it regularly, I expect.
<wgrant> You could get it to watch the emails that Launchpad generates, but I'd call that overcomplicated.
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<primes2h> bdmurray: Hello, I have a problem with desktop-bugs renew.
<primes2h> launchpad tells me it's about to expire and I have to contact you to prevent it from expiring, but the access is open so It shouldn't need your intervention.
<primes2h> so I can't renew it by myself :-(
<mrevell> primes2h: Bug expiry is disabled at the moment, so you probably don't have to do anything. gmb could you confirm?
<primes2h> mrevell: I meant desktop-bugs team, not a bug itself.
<wgrant> mrevell: I think primes2h is talking about his membership is ~desktop-bugs expiring.
<primes2h> wgrant: yes
<mrevell> wgrant: Ach, I see. Sorry primes2h...
<primes2h> wgrant: mrevell: it seems a bug in Launchpad itself...
<wgrant> Sort of. It doesn't make complete sense to have a restrictive renewal policy on an open team.
<wgrant> At first glance it doesn't even make sense to have an expiry date on an open team, but it is useful. So it's probably more a bug in how the team is configured.
<primes2h> wgrant: BTW, could you renew it?
<primes2h> seb128 is busy now to do it...
<primes2h> There are 24 hours left...
<wgrant> primes2h: I have no such privilege.
<RachedTN> hello, could any one help me with this : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/67337  , please ?
<speakman> wgrant: I'm thinking it might subscribe the branch's mailinglist and then get triggered by a local /etc/aliases script.
<wgrant> speakman: You could do that, or you could just run it every so often with cron.
<wgrant> RachedTN: That question was in the wrong place (on Ubuntu, rather than Launchpad) - I just corrected that.
<RachedTN> wgrant: thanks a lot :)
<mpt> barry, who designed Mailman's admin interface?
<geser> while looking at my old open bugs I wonder why bug 147857 is still in "New" without a comment (I hope it just got overlooked and not that's that hard to add some links)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 147857 in soyuz "Add link to source page for each release on the new +source page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/147857
<bigjools> geser: yes, overlooked, sorry.  I will triage it now.
<barry> mpt: what, in launchpad or vanilla mailman?
<mpt> barry, vanilla
<barry> mpt: probably mostly john viega, with touches from ken manhiemer and other devs from the late '90's
<lizardo> hi all, does anyone know who should I contact to reclaim a launchpad account name? The account in question seems to have never been used (and maybe generated automatically?)
 * apw is noting huge delays on the beta launchpad system, is it just me or a general issue
<wgrant> It's being fairly quick for me.
<salgado> lizardo, have you tried contacting the user?  usually, that's enough
<apw> wgrant, bah ... thanks for checking
<salgado> lizardo, if you don't get a response from the user you can add a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and we'll take care of it
<lizardo> salgado: I was just doing that (forgot to make the obvious and read the FAQ) :) thanks anyway
<lizardo> salgado: I mean, I tried contacting the user , but no answer (account looks really inactive); now I created a ticket on the answer system
<popey> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libv4l/+bug/260918 (Error ID: OOPS-1200EB145)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260918 in amsn "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27")" [Undecided,In progress]
<mrevell> popey: you go the oops while viewing that bug page?
<mrevell> s/go/got
<popey> yes
<mrevell> popey: Thanks. Ursinha will almost certainly take a look at that later today
<popey> ta
<Ursinha> I will
<Ursinha> hmm
<Ursinha> that oops is an amsn one?
<Ursinha> libv4l package in ubuntu
<Ursinha> mrevell, that's not a launchpad bug :)
<Ursinha> but an ubuntu's
<mrevell> Ursinha: But if the page is oopsing when viewing that bug then it's a Launchpad problem, no?
<Ursinha> mrevell, hmm, I see the problem
 * Ursinha realizes she's unable of doing more than one thing at once
<mrevell> heh, it's early for you :)
<Ursinha> mrevell, :) I'll take a look yes
<mrevell> thanks Ursinha
<Ursinha> mrevell, np :)
<aWak3N> hello, i get this error using dput: "No signature on /home/..../...source.changes". How can I fix this?
<geser> cprov or bigjools: is it correct that every published binary package should have the corresponding source package also published?
<bigjools> geser: yes
<geser> than I've found a package where that isn't the case: plasmoid-playwolf in jaunty
<bigjools> let me check
<geser> plasmoid-playwolf | 0.7-0ubuntu2 | http://de.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Packages
<geser> plasmoid-playwolf | 0.7-0ubuntu1 | http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe Sources
<Spads> Source: plasma-widget-playwolf
<Spads> apt-get source plasma-widget-playwolf WFM
<bigjools> looks like the source name changed
<geser> yes, the source package name got changed, it produced for a transitional package in the new source package but got dropped it again
<bigjools> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/plasmoid-playwolf
<geser> we have now a binary package produced once from the new source package (but not anymore) and a older source package with the same name
<geser> I stumbled about it because of http://launchpadlibrarian.net/23138577/upload_861473_log.txt
<geser> bigjools: if you follow that to https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/plasma-widget-playwolf you will see that plasmoid-playwolf isn't listed below the binary packages
<geser> I guess the transitional package build from plasma-wigdet-playwolf in the past got assigned back to "plasmoid-playwolf" source package
<geser> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/plasmoid-playwolf lists it at binary packages but that's not true
<RachedTN> hello, could anyone help me with this : https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/67337
<bigjools> geser, I think this is a packaging issue, right?
<mrevell> RachedTN: It's assigned to our sysadmins, so they'll get to it soon.
<RachedTN> mrevell: I have simplified the issue, and now I am asking just to delete : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-drafting   :)
<geser> bigjools: I don't think so: should plasmoid-playwolf 0.7-0ubuntu2 (a transitional package build in the past from plasma-widget-playwolf but dropped again) be published as it isn't build anymore from that source package and the old source package (plasmoid-playwolf) is older (0.7-0ubuntu1)?
<mrevell> RachedTN: Okay, great, the sysadmins will see that note. Thanks for the update :)
<geser> bigjools: I'm planning to get the old source (plasmoid-playwolf) removed so it will get fixed, but wondered if soyuz did here the right thing
<bigjools> geser: I see
<sproaty> How can I stop launchpad emailing me about all bugs in my project when I report them? If I make any priority/status changes, I'm emailed about them, which is quite silly I think
<intellectronica> sproaty: you can't, but you can filter those emails using your mail client
<sproaty> I've set thunderbird to mark them as read; still annoying though especially the priority updates I make myself
<Pollywog> I have a launchpad account and I want to report a but in kmail but I have some things in my dbg output that I do not want posted in a public area.  Is my dgb output posted where it can be seen by anyone?
<Pollywog> dbg*
<Pollywog> I suppose I can hunt down all the stuff I do not want there and remove it, replace it with "REMOVED"
<natureshadow> hi!
<natureshadow> I registered a bzr branch several hours ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~jaction-devs/jaction/maindev
<natureshadow> But bzr complains: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jaction-devs/jaction/maindev/".
<natureshadow> Why's that?
<natureshadow> (Apparently, the directory exists on the server, but does not have a .bzr subdirectory ...)
<mthaddon> natureshadow: all looks okay from here - you've figured it out?
<natureshadow> mthaddon: Yes, somehow .... but I think something wasn't right anyway
<natureshadow> I had to push a locally created branch, overriding a bzr warning
<mthaddon> natureshadow: that's fine - assuming you did want what you had locally to be the same as on LP
<natureshadow> mthaddon: There wasn't a .bzr dir in the branch dir on lp, so I had to do bzr push --use-existing-dir
<natureshadow> That's not what a freidn of mine had to do when he registered his branch
<mthaddon> natureshadow: how did you create the branch on LP?
<natureshadow> mthaddon: Using the web interface
<rockstar> natureshadow, the registration of a hosted branch is unnecessary.  You can just push without registering first.
<rockstar> natureshadow, I'm assuming you had to `bzr push --overwrite`
<mthaddon> rockstar: should that be more obvious in the UI?
<mthaddon> rockstar: I'm trying to think of any case when you'd want to register a hosted branch that hadn't yet been created...
<rockstar> mthaddon, yes, beuno and I discussed it yesterday again.  There's an open bug about it.
<mthaddon> rockstar: could you point us to it so natureshadow can subscribe if he's interested?
<mthaddon> er, he/she
<natureshadow> he :)
<rockstar> mthaddon, natureshadow, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/288645
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 288645 in launchpad-bazaar ""Register a branch" on hosted branches is confusing" [Medium,Triaged]
<mthaddon> thx
<natureshadow> Well, I didn't find it to obvious
<natureshadow> I thought the directory for the branch is created when I register it
<natureshadow> And then I can push it there
<rockstar> natureshadow, yeah, that's the issue.  It's not obvious.
 * natureshadow is coming from SVN so isn't that used to bzr ;)
<natureshadow> OK
<natureshadow> SO, if I want a branch in project foo named bar owned by foobar
<natureshadow> I simply push to lp:~foobar/foo/bar ?
<natureshadow> And then it's there?
<natureshadow> Nothing to do in the web interface?
<rockstar> natureshadow, exactly.
<rockstar> natureshadow, see also: http://theironlion.net/blog/2009/01/13/using-bazaar-launchpad-making-pushing-easy/
<natureshadow> Then, what is the "register a hosted branch" function actually for?
<rockstar> natureshadow, I'm on a quest to remove it.  :)
<natureshadow> ok :D
<natureshadow> rockstar: The blog link you posted proposes a great idea
<natureshadow> thx :)
<rockstar> natureshadow, thanks.  I wrote it.  :)
<natureshadow> ok :)
<natureshadow> Do you have any proposal how to use that when I have those branches owned by different teams?
<BUGabundo1> hey everyone
<BUGabundo1> how is the contact?
<BUGabundo1> mrevell doesn't seem to be here
<BUGabundo1> user https://bugs.launchpad.net/~raul-pereira
<BUGabundo1> changed his username somehow, and lost all his data from LP
<rockstar> BUGabundo1, I think the "how" of how he changed his user name is probably important.
<BUGabundo1> rockstar: ask eu_
<eu_> :)
<BUGabundo1> eu_ was the user who changed it !
<eu_> hi!
<BUGabundo1> so eu_ "how" did you change your username?
<eu_> I changed my name (not my Display Name) and lost track of all my bugs
<eu_> I'm a new user, and I've reported two bugs, I think...
<natureshadow> Sounds like it can happen, but shouldn't happen ;)
<eu_> :D
<BUGabundo1> he seems to be a even bug finder then me!
<natureshadow> There must be something you Launchpad guys did really right .... you got me to turn away from SF.net towards LP within only 2 days ;)
<cody-somerville> :D
<natureshadow> What I'm *really* missing is the integrated Wiki
<BUGabundo1> natureshadow: its coming
<natureshadow> But that's only a little price for getting the blueprints stuff and that :)
<natureshadow> BUGabundo1: Uh, great! Any idea when we can expect it ;) ?
<BUGabundo1> read the road map
<BUGabundo1> there's a bug for that
<natureshadow> BUGabundo1: Gah, I knew I'd missed something :D
<BUGabundo1> so noone can help eu_ debug it?
<BUGabundo1> kiko: ping
<eu_> Well, filling a bug of Launchpad in Launchpad! :D
<BUGabundo1> humm sure
<rockstar> eu_, how did you change your username?
<BUGabundo1> just not sure launchpad or malone
<matsubara> BUGabundo1: eu_: bug 361143 and bug 357750 are the reported bugs by raul pereira. name changing won't delete anything under that person. raul pereira was affected by bug 5977
<BUGabundo1> eu_: where did you go to make the change?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 361143 in netbook-remix "Gnome main menus disappear after changing GUI to "Desktop Classic" (dup-of: 349519)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/361143
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 349519 in desktop-switcher "Switch Desktop Mode corrupted settings (ASUS Eee PC 701SD)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/349519
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357750 in deluge "Deluge reported a crash, but it stills running OK. (dup-of: 333256)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333256 in deluge "deluge crashed with TypeError in _on_get_torrent_status()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333256
<BUGabundo1> matsubara: thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 5977 in malone "Person Bugs pages seem to be incomplete" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/5977
<eu_> :D
<kiko> BUGabundo1, mm?
<eu_> way to go!
<BUGabundo1> kiko: sorry for the noise... matsubara already replied
<natureshadow> BUGabundo1: This: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/306378 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 306378 in launchpad "Wishlist: "Knowledge Base" feature" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo1> natureshadow: I guess
<natureshadow> BUGabundo1: Would this also be a place to collaborate on blueprints?
<BUGabundo1> natureshadow: don't ask me! im just a LP user
<natureshadow> oh ok :)
<natureshadow> Anyway, this knowledge bays seems to be a moderated place for docs
<natureshadow> Not necessarily like a WIki
<eu_> ubottu: so, how can I access that info, in advanced search?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eu_> oh
<eu_> :D
<natureshadow> eu_: :)
<eu_> :)
<natureshadow> ubottu: You could just be a bit more helpful *shame on you* :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eu_> lol
<BUGabundo1> eu_: you want matsubara or rockstar
<eu_> oh, that's ok, I found the LP bug
<eu_> thanks
<Joeb454> Ok, where would be an appropriate place to report inappropriate content, here, the mailing list, or the feedback email address?
<tsimpson> inappropriate content?
<beuno> Joeb454, point me at it
<Joeb454> beuno: https://edge.launchpad.net/~abhinaba-moulik
<beuno> Joeb454, thanks for letting us know, I'll ask a sysadmin to remove it
<Joeb454> beuno: no worries :) and thanks
<HammerHead66> I'm having a problem with viewing bugs and I am logged in can someone help?
<HammerHead66> anyone?
<beuno> HammerHead66, sure, what's the problem?
<HammerHead66> I can't view bugs for some reason
<HammerHead66> ﻿beuno: I'm at this site https://launchpad.net/ I click on the bugs tab and the page just keeps loading
<Ursinha> HammerHead66, are you using opera?
<HammerHead66> what is that?
<Ursinha> HammerHead66, a browser :) so you're not
<HammerHead66> fire fox is my browser
<beuno> HammerHead66, do you have another browser handy to test?
<HammerHead66> no
<HammerHead66> I'll try to restart my pc
<HammerHead66> bb
<hggdh> hi folks. It seems http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom is again stopped/unresponsive/extremely delayed
<hggdh> which also causes #ubuntu-bugs-announce to stall
<hggdh> charlie-tca, looking again at the xchat BT I had, it might have been a pulseaudio update that solved it
<charlie-tca> That would be strange... I don't use pulseaudio myself
<dtchen> hggdh: where's the BT?
<hggdh> dtchen, let's go back to #ubuntu-bugs -- I raised it on the wrong channel
<kiko> hggdh, the issue is with the replication, which again is lagging
<hggdh> kiko, I guessed so, but someone said that it would automagically flip to another server on bad lagging
<kiko> mmmm
<hggdh> kiko, I do not know if you did anything at all, but it seems we are back in business, so... thank you, just in case ;-)
<kiko> mthaddon, just told me. we were freaked out about it, am now figuring out what happened
#launchpad 2009-04-15
<Ampelbein> hi there. is there anything that can be done about the non-updating bugwatches for GNOME and sf?
<rockstar> Ampelbein, most of the bugs folks are sleeping, but you can always ask a question.
<Ampelbein> rockstar: well, i don't know what i could do, that's why i asked. ;-) i don't see a "retry bugwatch" button here.
<rockstar> Ampelbein, no, I meant ask a Question, as in the proper noun.
<kiko> Ampelbein, you should ask gmb when he's awake, but I will ask him -- can you give me an example bug #?
<Ampelbein> kiko: 228309 for example.
<Ampelbein> kiko: or bug 360598 - here the bugwatch actually has no warning-sign yet the status is unupdated.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360598 in file-roller ""Extract Here" creates empty directory on network folder in Gnome File Browser" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360598
<jkakar> Hrm, maybe I'm blind but I seem to consistently have a very hard time finding the link to a project's PPA(s) from the main overview page for a project.
<Ampelbein> kiko: (those were both GNOME ones) bug 333620 is sf.net
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333620 in phpldapadmin "phpLDAPadmin misconfiguration" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333620
<wgrant> jkakar: Projects don't have PPAs.
<jkakar> wgrant: Oh, right.  Crap.
<wgrant> jkakar: People (and teams) do.
<jkakar> wgrant: That just feels like so much of the implementation leaking out... when I (as a user) think of, for example, finding the PPA for Gwibber I don't think of the gwibber-team team, I think of the project.
<wgrant> jkakar: You would think so, wouldn't you.
<wgrant> Perhaps the upcoming Registry work on linking teams and projects will alleviate this.
<jkakar> wgrant: I use Launchpad every day, including PPAs (though I don't use them daily)... the fact that this is confusing for me probably means it's impossible for casual visitors to figure out.
<wgrant> jkakar: Mhm.
<jkakar> I'm seeing this when I run 'bzr update' in my local checkout: Format <RepositoryFormatKnit1> for lp-140228062795280:///~autoppa/autoppa/trunk/.bzr is deprecated - please use 'bzr upgrade' to get better performance
<jkakar> Should I run 'bzr upgrade lp:~autoppa/autoppa/trunk'?
<wgrant> Yes.
<jkakar> wgrant: Great, thanks.
<wgrant> That's a nice old branch you have there.
<jkakar> Aye. :)
<bgranger> I am trying to register a series for the IPython project
<thumper> ok
<bgranger> I am one of the drivers, but there is no "Register series" link on the main page.
<bgranger> I know what it looks like because I am the owner of another project (pyxg)
<thumper> hmm...
<bgranger> Is there something wrong with my permissions that prevents me from seeing this?
<wgrant> It's probably only the owner (or Maintainer or Registrant, depending on where you look) that can create series.
<bgranger> The lp docs say...
<bgranger> To create a series, provided you're either the project's owner or driver, click Register a series in the Series and milestones section of your project overview page.
<wgrant> That documentation doesn't match the implementation, then.
<wgrant> (I just tested - the driver can't add a series)
<thumper> bug!
<bgranger> Thanks for checking this.  At least I know what is wrong and I can have our owner ahndle this.
<bgranger> Should I file a bug report?
<wgrant> A bug report would be good, I suspect.
<bgranger> OK, thanks
<wgrant> I don't see why a driver shouldn't be able to do it.
<bgranger> I sure *need* to be able to
<kkubasik> Hey, does anyone know what the commercial launchpad accounts run?
<spm> kkubasik: I'm not sure I understand the question? what do you mean by "the commercial launchpad accounts run?" ?
<kkubasik> I know that it is possible to purchase a launchpad account for hosting closed-source code
<kkubasik> I was wondering if anyone knew what that cost
<spm> kkubasik: $250 USD p/y. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<kkubasik> spm:  many thanks
<spm> np
<kkubasik> =/ sad its so pricy
<vikashkoushik> Hi guys
<vikashkoushik> When I login to my launchpad profile,I find that I lost 10,000 karma's.What happened?
<thumper> karma degrades over time
<vikashkoushik> why?
<thumper> to give weight to recent activity
<vikashkoushik> didn't get you clearly
<thumper> karma is an indication of recent launchpad activity, not all historical launchpad activity
<vikashkoushik> i'm trying to become a member of ubuntu
<thumper> well if it helps, my karma has gone down 40k recently
<vikashkoushik> during the meeting,they may not be convinced when they see my lauch pad profile
<vikashkoushik> wow
<thumper> those that decide know that karma degrades
<vikashkoushik> hmm......
<vikashkoushik> thanks dude
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: we look at long term contributions
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: karma is one aspect
<lifeless> long term *sustained* contributions
<vikashkoushik> you can see my wiki page if you want
<lifeless> a spurt of lots of contribution and then nothing is not as good an indicator as moderate contribution on a long term basis
<vikashkoushik> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/S.Vikash Koushik
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: not really :)
<vikashkoushik> include Koushik
<lifeless> the point is that the wiki page is just to document what you have been doing; if you have been contributing in a sustained way its very easy for us
<vikashkoushik> i did a demo in front of 4 schools & distributed CD's to everyone there
<lifeless> thats a single contribution
<lifeless> its good
<lifeless> but we're looking for the long term
<vikashkoushik> Since Jan
<vikashkoushik> thats about 4 months
<lifeless> few people that have been contributing for only 4 months reach member status via the regional boards
<vikashkoushik> didn't it say 2months on the web page
<lifeless> don't be discouraged
<lifeless> take the recommendations you get and follow them
<vikashkoushik> the problem is that i'm in india
<vikashkoushik> those guys hardly come on #ubuntu-meeting
<vikashkoushik> i've been giving answers & solutions in launch pad
<vikashkoushik> translating ubuntu in tamil
<lifeless> thats good
<lifeless> keep doing it
<lifeless> come back next month, or the month after
<wgrant> lifeless: Are you on the apac board?
<lifeless> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> lifeless: Ahh.
<vikashkoushik> could i attend the coming meeting
<vikashkoushik> ?
<spm> thumper: yikes - you weren't kidding about the karma drop. I was on ~96K, now 29. Whee. Wonder if I should use my powers for evil and ... correct that... :-P
<lifeless> put your name on the web page if you feel like you can show sustained contributions next month
<vikashkoushik> lol
<wgrant> I, OTOH, have acquired a lot of karma recently, thanks to lp-bzr.
<vikashkoushik> ok
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: the thing to remember is that we're looking for people that are contributing in the long term, not people trying to get member status for the sake of having member status
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: contribute at a sustainable personal level and keep doing it
<spm> wgrant: careful. get too smug and I may choose to "borrow" your karma ;-)
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: it will be clear to the board
<vikashkoushik> i'm not trying to get a membership status.I want to contribute to ubuntu
<lifeless> spm: canonical folk get marked down
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: in which case keep helping out on answers bugs and translations
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: because thats a fantastic contribution
<wgrant> spm: Haha.
<spm> lifeless: heh. good. seriously for a change. :-)
<vikashkoushik> i'll start bug reporting from 9.10 alpha
<lifeless> excellent
<spm> vikashkoushik: why not trying to do bug fixing as well? where you can?
<wgrant> Or bug triage.
<vikashkoushik> spm:how do I do that?
<vikashkoushik> i.e. where do i do that?
<spm> find an interesting (to you) bug that needs some traction, and try and fix it.
<spm> vikashkoushik: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubunet
<vikashkoushik> shal start on it immediately
<spm> gah. wrong link.
<lifeless> spm: uhm, wrong wrong wrong
<lifeless> :)
<spm> damn browser history - they all look the same :-D
<vikashkoushik> wat's the link guys?
<spm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<vikashkoushik> lol
<vikashkoushik> hey lifeless
<vikashkoushik> ,
<wgrant> spm: I prefer Ubunet's public bug stats to ours...
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: ?
<vikashkoushik> So you guys don't look at karma while deciding to give the membership status?
<lifeless> its one of many things we look at
<vikashkoushik> hmmm..........
<lifeless> no one thing is a deciding factor for or against
<vikashkoushik> wat?
<spm> wgrant: heh
<lifeless> vikashkoushik: people  with zero karma have become members when they show sustained contributions, and people with lots of karma haven't had enough sustained contribution to become members
<lifeless> I have to go, back later
<vikashkoushik> k
<thekorn> hi, is there any way to find out why I did not get a mail for bug 341163, "bughelper-dev" is listed under "also notified" and I'm member of that team
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341163 in bughelper "The live USB ubuntu doesn't mount NTFS partition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341163
<thekorn> upps, sorry wrong bug number, it's bug 354985
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 354985 in python-launchpad-bugs "check-newsbugs.py LaunchpadLoginError" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/354985
<wgrant> thekorn: Notifications will go to the mailing list (bughelper@lists.u.c)
<thekorn> wgrant, ah ok, maybe it's because this list is dead or something, will check with bdmurray
<thekorn> thanks
<wgrant> I sent an email to a bug a little over 35 minutes ago, and it still hasn't shown up on the web UI. It had no commands, and a very similar email worked 8 hours ago.
<intellectronica> wgrant: that's no good. which bug?
<wgrant> intellectronica: Bug #360693
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360693 in malone "Timeout in bug page due to lots of repetitive queries" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360693
<intellectronica> wgrant: oh that one :-/
<intellectronica> wgrant: b.t.w do you get consistent timeouts for any bug? we do want to fix those!
<wgrant> intellectronica: That is what my reply was about. One consistent case last night is no longer timing out - bug #260918 now only takes around 9 seconds to render. Last night it always timed out. I suppose the cache could be hotter now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 260918 in amsn "needed: libv4l and associated application patches (or "gspca stopped working in 2.6.27")" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/260918
<intellectronica> wgrant: cool, that's good news. i'll check what's going on with the email (but it might take a while because we don't have administrators until the morning in the US east coast)
<wgrant> intellectronica: Thanks.
<intellectronica> wgrant: email is now being processed again
<wgrant> intellectronica: What died?
<intellectronica> wgrant: pretty much everything on the machine that runs the incoming email processing script. we're not sure why yet
<wgrant> intellectronica: Ah, lovely...
<wgrant> intellectronica: Thanks for fixing.
<intellectronica> yup
<intellectronica> wgrant: np. thanks for bringing the problem to our attention.
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> I'd like to know who i shall contact in order to request the username of a totally inactive member, please.
<Ampelbein> hi there. could it be that the bugwatches are out-of-service again? see bug 228309 for a GNOME-example or bug 333620 for a sourceforge-one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 228309 in seahorse "seahorse does not close the panel-applet indicating cached passwords" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/228309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333620 in phpldapadmin "phpLDAPadmin misconfiguration" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333620
<wgrant> intellectronica: ^^ A couple of people have asked that today.
<intellectronica> gmb: is checkwatches still not working for the gnome bug tracker?
<gmb> intellectronica: Let me check the OOPS log. I think it's more complex than that.
<gmb> intellectronica, Ampelbein: So, gnome bug watches are being updated. However, *which* gnome bug watches are being updated is a different matter altogether.
<gmb> Ampelbein: I'll see if I can do more digging, but unfortunately that'll need a sysadmin and they won't be around for a couple of hours.
<Ampelbein> gmb: thanks for investigating.
<gmb> Ampelbein: np
<wgrant> Is the background colour of interleaved changes meant to differ depending on whether they are joined to a comment? It looks strange having three different background colours for comment content.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, Can you show me an example?
<gmb> wgrant: Well, it's not *meant* to be. It's a bug.
<gmb> Which I shall now file.
<gmb> wgrant: We basically repurposed the comment footer for changes linked to a comment, but the styling for the text stayed the same, which makes it look kinda funky.
<wgrant> gmb: OTOH it'd probably look stranger to have the joined ones the same colour as the unjoined ones, because they're so close to white. I don't know.
<wgrant> Ahh.
<gmb> wgrant: Luckily it's not hard to fix; it's just a CSS change. However, I'll leave it up to beuno to decide how the CSS should change :)
<wgrant> gmb: It must be useful having UI designers to delegate that sort of thing to.
<gmb> wgrant: Well, the way it normally works is that beuno creates a mockup, I implement the mockup, beuno likes the implementation, kiko disagrees, they argue for a bit, then I find a compromise.
<gmb> wgrant: In theory, it works fine :)
<wgrant> Haha.
<natureshadow> hi there!
<cody-somerville> Hello!
<natureshadow> Under what circumstances can a user lose 2000 karma points overnight?
<SiDi> natureshadow, they changed the algorithm for answer tracker's karma imho :P i lost 7k karma
<natureshadow> ah ok .)
<cody-somerville> They change all of them I believe
<natureshadow> Not that I'd care, but good to know ;)
<cody-somerville> I lost 35K
<SiDi> cody-somerville, heya :P
<cody-somerville> Hi SiDi :)
<Milosz> Are there stats available for PPAs?
<bigjools> Milosz: no, but it's in our plans soon
<Milosz> bigjools, ok
<Milosz> would (or will..) be nice to have
<bigjools> presuming you mean download stats that is
<primes2h> Hello, What did it change recently in launchpad? This morning I've found that my karma (about bugs) dropped to 1817 (was over 6000)
<SiDi> I know i'm repeating myself, but who should i contact in order to request an username that is taken by a totally inactive person ?
<primes2h> Even the answers karma dropped, was higher yesterday.
<SiDi> primes2h, they lowered all the karma. life's like that ;)
<bigjools> SiDi: file a Question on the launchpad project
<primes2h> SiDi: translations one is stable.
<SiDi> bigjools, ok, thanks
<bigjools> np
<primes2h> SiDi: if you tell me that it's a general behaviour, that's ok! :-)
<primes2h> SiDi: Thanks
<SiDi> primes2h, you're welcome
<kiko> SiDi, me. just pirvmsg me
<SiDi> kiko, thanks :)
<wgrant> Was the huge karma shift caused by the reduction in overall translations karma making everything else worth less?
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<c_korn> has the karma calculation changed?
<jpds> c_korn: For translation imports? Yes.
<henninge> jpds, c_korn: There were more changes.
<c_korn> hm, the karmar drop would be related to translations. but I did not translate that much. but doesn't matter
<thewrath> i send an e-mail about somethign that was posted on the launchpad-users list but i do not see my reply to Craigs post on this page: https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/threads.html#04976 why? how long does it take to populate the server?
<gmb> thewrath: It's done periodically, but I don't know how short the periods are.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> that answers my qustion got to go to a meeting
<thewrath> ttyl
<MTecknology> What happened with the karma scores?
<MTecknology> nvm
<cl2> hi! got a question: how come that the more i commit the less point i get as a contributer?
<rockstar> cl2, what makes you think that?
<cl2> rockstar: the launchpad overview page :-)
<cl2> just commited a bunch of files and my point decreased from 133 to 88
<cl2> in the beginning of the month i got 166 points
<rockstar> cl2, it looks like karma around the board has dropped.  We're looking into it.  My overall karma went from ~80K to ~37K.
<cl2> ok, thanks, i was just wondering :-)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Ursinha> me!
<MTecknology> Ursinha: you might want to add something about karma normalization to the topic...
<Ursinha> MTecknology, we're sorting out a blog post about that
<Ursinha> but I'll add, yes, thanks for the suggestion :)
<jcastro> Still looking for launchpad sessions for openweek: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<MTecknology> Ursinha: fyi - I am happy to see it happened - even though I'm down to ~25k :P
<rockstar> jcastro, the only one I'm qualified for is already booked.
<jcastro> don't you rock at anything else?
<jcastro> :p
<rockstar> jcastro, no.  :(
<intellectronica> jcastro: let me ask around if anyone in our team wants to do a session. i did last time, but if no one else steps forward i'll volunteer this time too
<jcastro> woo
<jcastro> if you want a slot but don't have a topic feel free to put "tbd launchpad topic" or whatever
<intellectronica> jcastro: last time we did a general bug tracking session, which was ok. but i wonder if a session on external bug trackers will be a nice thing to have. it's a powerful, and pretty complicated, feature, which should be of interest to ubunteros
<jcastro> intellectronica: you mean linking to external bug trackers? I kind of do that in my upstream bug workflow session
<jcastro> intellectronica: but I can not mention that and have you talk about linkages
<jcastro> and I can talk about upstream report, etc.
<intellectronica> jcastro: ah ok. so any suggestions on what would be of most benefit? a general bug tracking session? or maybe about using the api?
<jcastro> I would like to "save" the api sessions for developer week, and have these sessions be more introductory
<jcastro> intellectronica: how about "using ubuntu-bugs"?
<jcastro> that would fit with our trying to get the word out for people on how to use it, etc.
<intellectronica> jcastro: yes, good idea. a session focused on how to effectively report and track ubuntu bugs
<jcastro> intellectronica: mgunes is doing a "good practices on ubuntu bugs" session already, and pedro is doing a triaging one
<jcastro> so one that complements those two would be perfect
<jcastro> intellectronica: a round up of the tools available, like ubuntu-bug, the suspend script, checkbox, etc. would be useful I think too
<intellectronica> jcastro: cool. i'm trying to find someone from the team to do that, and if not will register myself. could you please remind me which wiki page the schedule is on?
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/Prep
<jcastro> it might go up one page over the next few hours as I finalize stuff, if you have any problems just ping me
<intellectronica> jcastro: k np
<jcastro> still plenty of room on there for more lp intro talks! (looks around)
<intellectronica> jcastro: there's no API session yet. i think that would be valuable. maybe leonardr will be interested in running one
<jcastro> ok
<leonardr> intellectronica, jcastro: sure, sign me up. i do one of those every time
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change is related to fix of bug 337313, a blog post coming soon about it!
<jbalint> hi
<jbalint> any reason why i click a file here, its coming up empty? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ndb-bindings/ndb-bindings/trunk/files/head%3A/java/swig/?file_id=java-20070130002924-gcvhapmvh0lu1pkd-1
<SiDi> Click on the "Download this file" button ? :p
<jbalint> its still empty
<SiDi> You mean the files you get are empty ?
<jbalint> yes
<SiDi> Ok, i confirm
<jbalint> im pretty sure this used to show the whole file "annotated" or "blame" or whatever you call it
<SiDi> from the link you posted
<SiDi> click on the right side of the screen on the green arrows
<SiDi> and you'll get the files
<SiDi> Yeh but it doesnt work for some kinds of file exts
<jbalint> even java.... i think it was fine, prob based on whether files are marked as a non-text type
<Ursinha> rockstar, do you know what's going on here?
<Ursinha> ^
<SiDi> The download link from the "annotate" page doesnt work, indeed
 * rockstar reads backchat
<jbalint> the annotate page is blank...! :(
<jbalint> i guess because the head rev is later than this is last updated, but i dont see how thats useful
<thewrath> forestpixie: /leave
<jbalint> ok, its working again now :D
<cr3> darn that karma change, I almost got enough to be worth a penny on the shop!
<Ursinha> cr3, :)
<oubiwann> rockstar: hey man, is there a launchpad page for projects that lists all the tags with links for viewing all the bugs with the given tag?
<rockstar> oubiwann, not sure, but that would be helpful if there was.  gmb? ^^^
<kiko> oubiwann, there isn't for any project, though there is for a specific project (like /ubuntu) a listing
<oubiwann> kiko: I'm interested in one for landscape... is there such a one?
<kiko> bugs/landscape
<kiko> look at the portlet to the right
<oubiwann> kiko: right, that portlet only shows a small number of the tags I'm interested in...
<kiko> oubiwann, sounds like they aren't official tags then.
<oubiwann> kiko: ah, so any tags that I make official will show up in the portlet all the time?
<kiko> yes.
<oubiwann> (I don't think we have any official tags)
<kiko> there's a page missing that lists /all/ tags
<kiko> intellectronica might be able to tell you more about that
<oubiwann> kiko: thanks for the info! just what I needed :-)
<fortunev> When using bazaar, is there a way to push a branch without using ssh?
<beuno> fortunev, sftp or ftp
<beuno> and webdav, but I don't know how that works currently
<fortunev> beuno: I have tried sftp and ftp neither seem to work. is the syntax the same?
<beuno> fortunev, is this to Launchpad or server to server?
<fortunev> Launchpad
<beuno> right, so just sftp and ssh to launchpad
<beuno> bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/project/branchname
<fortunev> I'll give it a shot. is sftp much different than ssh?
<beuno> fortunev, what seems to be the problem?
<fortunev> I get cannot connect to server. I'll give you the exact error in a sec
<fortunev> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; (10060, 'Operat
<fortunev> ion timed out')
<beuno> fortunev, ah, that's odd
<beuno> can you try:  sftp bazaar.launchpad.net
<beuno> and: ssh bazaar.launchpad.net
<fortunev> that came from sftp://bazarr.launchpad.net. SSH does the same
<beuno> fortunev, you must have a problem with your connection
<beuno> either you're local lan is blocking ports, or your ISP is flaky
<fortunev> I think my port 22 is closed. Is there an unsecure way to push
<fortunev> or a way I can supply a pw
<beuno> ah, I don't think so then, no
<fortunev> aaarrrrrgggg.... I was afraid of that.Could I use send?
<fortunev> ...I apologize for my noobness.
<beuno> fortunev, send what, sorry?
<fortunev> bzr send . I believe it uses email?
<beuno> fortunev, ah, maybe
<beuno> thumper, rockstar, abentley ^ ?
<abentley> beuno: How can I help?
 * rockstar reads backchat
<beuno> abentley, hi! good to see you.  fortunev has his port 22 blocked, and was wondering if bzr send could help him in any way to send a branch to LP
<beuno> I *think* not, that it's just for MPs
<beuno> but I've been wrong like 3 times already today
<abentley> beuno: bzr send should cause launchpad to create a branch if it doesn't exist yet, but I just tried it and it doesn't seem to have worked.
<beuno> good, so I was theoriticall wrong, and pragmatically right
<fortunev> abently: thanks for the assist. I recall reading something about authenticating with a password. Would you know anything about that?
<abentley> fortunev: I know that it's not supported for Launchpad.  Launchpad only uses SSH keys for authentication.
<beuno> and that's still port 22 though, no?
<fortunev> ok... If that is the case I will have to work on setting up a tunnle I guess
<abentley> beuno: Yes.  Though having your incoming port blocked shouldn't affect what you can connect to.
<fortunev> yes ssh is port 22
<beuno> abentley, right. He seems to have it blocked both ways
<fortunev> I am guessing both are blocked. Yes
<fortunev> well thanks anyway. Sorry for hacking your nick abentley. cya l8r
<abentley> fortunev: np.
<abentley> beuno_: So apparently, the issue was that the target_branch in the MD had a trailing slash.
<beuno_> abentley, ah
<beuno_> a bug I guess?
<abentley> beuno_: Yeah.
<abentley> beuno: It's bug #318040
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 318040 in launchpad-bazaar "OOPS, assert not url.endswith('/'), fixed by changing public_branch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/318040
<beuno> abentley, cool, thanks for looking into it
<herb> barry: that didn't apply cleanly. there's no lib/lp/registry/tests/test_mailinglistapi.py to patch.
<herb> oop
<kkubasik> Hey, does anyone know more details about how launchpad will be released?
<kkubasik> as open source that is
<beuno> kkubasik, info at: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<kkubasik> will it be enough to run a hosted launchpad instance? or just enough to see how it works
<beuno> kkubasik, you will be able to run a hosted instance, in general. Although if you do, you loose a lot of potential information you may share with other open source projeccts
<kkubasik> beuno:  has there been talk of federating?
<kkubasik> our problem is we have a mix, about 50:50
<kkubasik> some projects open source, but some super-closed
<kkubasik> so we need to be able to make some stuff private, but we want to share as much as possible, while having just one bug tracker internally
<beuno> kkubasik, well, launchpad provides a commercial service to have private branches and bugs
<beuno> so you could use Launchpad, and mix-n-match
<beuno> there a few projects doing the same already
<beuno> bac knows all about this
<kkubasik> beuno:  yeah, I emailed and asked about that
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Emergency Downtime @ 2300 UTC. < 15mins expected || https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change is related to fix of bug 337313, a blog post coming soon about it!
<kkubasik> I would ike to, but we do mostly consulting, meaning a high turnover rate on projects
<bac> hi kkubasik
<kkubasik> so per-project pricing is a tough sell for us
<bac> kkubasik: i have not responded to your email yet as i'm discussing it internally
<bac> kkubasik: perhaps we can chat here tomorrow
<kkubasik> bac: certainly
<kkubasik> is 23.5 hours from now good?
<kkubasik> ;)
<bac> kkubasik: regarding private translations, it is not something on our roadmap.  the big win for translations is access to the giant pool of strings that have already been translated.
<kkubasik> certainly, i think its more 'anonymous' strings
<bac> kkubasik: when you start slicing that pool up it becomes less useful.  but i understand you don't want sensitive strings leaking
<kkubasik> yeah, translation isn't really the kicker, but blueprints are pretty cool
<bac> kkubasik: sometime tomorrow afternoon EDT would be good
<kkubasik> great, i'll be online most of tomorrow afternoon, so we can link up at some point
<bac> kkubasik: we have not fully implemented private blueprints but they will not be much work.
<bac> kkubasik: just ping me here.  i'm on all day...
<bac> i don't monitor this channel but do respond when someone calls my name...
<kkubasik> I know we aren't a big contract, but we are mostly open-source devs and would be more than willing to make a special effort to help test/report bugs
<joey> >> Launchpad is going offline in a few minutes for unscheduled security updates. <<
<joey> >> Launchpad is going offline in a few minutes for unscheduled security updates. <<
<joey> >> Launchpad is going offline in a few minutes for unscheduled security updates. <<
#launchpad 2009-04-16
<mtaylor> FAIL
<mtaylor> oh, NEVERMIND
<mtaylor> sorry
<rowinggolfer> any idea when the the site will be up again?
<rowinggolfer> I am itching to do my first ever push
<thumper> rowinggolfer: see the topic
<thumper> rowinggolfer: it should be back shortly
<rowinggolfer> thumper: thanks
<thumper> rowinggolfer: I'm certain there will be some form of announcement here when it's back
<rowinggolfer> cool
<rowinggolfer> bad karma that my first ever push co-incided with maitenance
<rowinggolfer> hope It wasn't something I did ;)
<thumper> no, nothing to do with you
<rowinggolfer> thanks thumper.
<spm> FYI ALL. Most parts of LP are back up now. Regular tasks are still down while we verify all is a-ok.
<thumper> joey: Expected back: 23.30 UTC 15nd April ???
<rowinggolfer> that's correct. it is still yesterday as far as UTC is concerned
<thumper> rowinggolfer: 15nd of April?
<rowinggolfer> well I made a push
<thumper> cool
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change is related to fix of bug 337313, a blog post coming soon about it!
<rowinggolfer> thumper: this is the first code I have ever stuck on launchpad
<thumper> rowinggolfer: congrats then
<rowinggolfer> I am getting a "this branch has not been scanned yet"
<thumper> rowinggolfer: it takes a minute or two
<rowinggolfer> ok.
<rowinggolfer> first time using bzr also.
<thumper> rowinggolfer: we are working to reduce that time
<thumper> rowinggolfer: have you used other DVCSs ?
<rowinggolfer> launchpad is a beautiful experience though
<joey> thumper, :-)  15th
<rowinggolfer> thumper: only ever to grab code... never before to push
<thumper> rowinggolfer: I'm pleased you like it
<rowinggolfer> oh dear... my branch is empty
<rowinggolfer> I have mucked up somewhere
<thumper> rowinggolfer: locally, do a `bzr revno`
<rowinggolfer> ok
<thumper> rowinggolfer: and maybe a `bzr info`
<thumper> or `bzr info -v`
<thumper> that should say the number of revisions in the repository
<thumper> revno will give you the number of mainline revisions in the branch
<thumper> not sure what it says if the branch is empty
<rowinggolfer> ah... I get 0 revisions
<rowinggolfer> so I should touch all the files?
<thumper> no
<thumper> what exactly have you done?
<thumper> can you give me your bzr command history?
<rowinggolfer> ok. here's what I did
<rowinggolfer> I made a directory and populated it with my code
<rowinggolfer> I'm on ubuntu BTW
<thumper> ok
<rowinggolfer> I navigated into said directory
<rowinggolfer> bzt inti
<rowinggolfer> bzr init
<rowinggolfer>  bzr push lp:~rowinggolfer/rowinggolfer/trunk
<thumper> rowinggolfer: ok, you missed two steps:
<thumper> bzr add
<thumper> bzr commit
<thumper> add recursively adds the files
<thumper> and commit makes it happen
<thumper> then push will work
<rowinggolfer> thanks
<thumper> (as you expect it to)
<rowinggolfer> bzr commit has open a nano
<thumper> yes it expects a commit message
<thumper> normally I pass one in on the command line
<rowinggolfer> so I simply save that
<thumper> bzr commit -m "Initial import" or whatever
<rowinggolfer> cool
<rowinggolfer> ok pushing now
<rowinggolfer> this is very exciting
<rowinggolfer> makes me feel like a real geek
<thumper> heh
<rowinggolfer> many, many thanks for your help
<thumper> rowinggolfer: np
<rowinggolfer> BTW - is the launchpad podcast still ongoing?
<thumper> I think so
<thumper> mrevell does them
<rowinggolfer> I haven't seen any turn up on my drive for a while....
<thumper> I think there was a podcast just yesterday
<rowinggolfer> ok... fault at my end then...
<rowinggolfer> again.
<rowinggolfer> :(
<rowinggolfer> ok.. revision 1 pushed
<rowinggolfer> I bid you goodnight
<rowinggolfer> thanks again
<thumper> rowinggolfer: good day here :)
<poolie> sinzui: i didn't mean to be negative about RDF
<poolie> it's potentially cool, it's just that if there's nothing that most people can do with it, it should be less prominent
<poolie> like the thing about having invented cans but not yet the can opener
<sinzui> poolie: I love RDF. I was an early subscriber to the list and I hacked on it at places I worked
<poolie> (which was apparently true for some long time, like 30 years, i guess they banged on them with rocks or something)
<poolie> or, more relevantly, like launchpad issuing openid but not yet accepting it
<sinzui> poolie: We should publish enough information about projects so that it can be used to make a catalog of apps or people in a different way from how we made Launchapd.
 * sinzui is also a jaded OpenID hacker
<poolie> i don't have a problem with publishing it
<poolie> it would be great if someone did make such a thing
<poolie> i'm just disinclined to have links on the project homepage that when cilcked just cause the browser to ask you to save an xml file
<sinzui> I agree. RDF is for a machine, not a person
<jamesh> poolie: we implemented OpenID in Launchpad at the time when we had another service that needed to rely on it.
<sinzui> we need an <link alternate> in the header to support RDF for machines.
<jamesh> for shop.canonical.com
<poolie> jamesh, if you mean "not because we misunderstood user demand" then i agree
<poolie> sinzui: that would be good - and a blog.l.n post about how you can use it
<poolie> like a script that will poke that rdf into freshmeat automatically would be nice
<jamesh> poolie: well, prior to OpenID, the only shared auth solutions we had involved users entering their password on the remote site.  That was not an option for the shop site, since the site isn't directly managed by us.
<poolie> though, hard, because fm insists on ugly passive voice phrasing for announcements
<sinzui> I think we did misunderstand openid. We changed the user OpenID Identifiers because users see it as a social identity, which is not what was built in the first two rounds of development
<sinzui> I would be happier if lazr changes and releases were sent to PyPI by RDF. I think publishing and distributing requires too much work between sites.
<lifeless> poolie: I'm quite convinced that fm has gone insane
<lifeless> poolie: they used to be far more relaxed
<jamesh> I don't think I've bothered sending release announcements to freshmeat for a very long time
<poolie> did you see their (apparently accidentally) snarky reply to bob in 1.13?
<wgrant> I've always wondered about the purpose of the RDF stuff.
<lifeless> poolie: yes, I was copied on that thread
 * poolie hungers
<sinzui> wgrant: I seems to be a broken promise, or one that has yet to be fulfilled.
<jamesh> wgrant: it was originally going to be DOAP and FOAF exports.  Our data model didn't quite fit DOAP, which is why a different set of properties were used.  I think there is an equivalence in t he schema, but I could be wrong.
<jamesh> the people/team RDF is pretty standard.
<wgrant> Actually, I forgot about the team RDF. I used to use that a bit.
<wgrant> But not the project stuff.
<wgrant> I've never seen a use for that.
<sinzui> wgrant: what did you use the team RDF for?
<wgrant> sinzui: It was for a long time used for creating the REVU keyring.
<wgrant> REVU would regularly grap the RDF for the keyring team and get the OpenPGP IDs.
<wgrant> And later it was used for SSH public keys.
<wgrant> Why is the list of proposed team members not batched like the active and former lists?
<sinzui> The active members was batch to address an immediate concern that the page would not load
<sinzui> And batching requires a hack if there is more than one batching list on a page
<sinzui> The right answer would be to use ajax to get more items to add to the list
 * sinzui want to do that for big lists of bugs and specs
<sinzui> wgrant: The members lists should be searchable too.
<sinzui> paging though launchpad-users is neigh impossible.
<wgrant> sinzui: There are two batches on +members.
<sinzui> wgrant: it is a hack
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> But why not the third one as well?
<sinzui> I don't think I'll get to team member pages for two months. I wanted to do them this month, but guide project registration needs a lot of help
<wgrant> I see.
<sinzui> wgrant: because we need to hack a third batch navigator to work on the page
<sinzui> The team page work was no scheduled. I just wanted to make the pages more usable
<wgrant> sinzui: Sure, but I wouldn't think that would be too difficult once you'd done it once.
<wgrant> Ah.
<sinzui> none-the-less I agree that the inconsistency is a problem
<wgrant> Teams like ~ubuntumembers have an obscenely large number of proposed members.
<sinzui> kiko has me look go through that page when large teams are involved to encourage me to make them nice
<wgrant> Heh.
<sinzui> wgrant: right. I was going to hack on a bug to take the use to the proposed member review page from the team page
<wgrant> I don't think I've ever seen /~launchpad-users/+mailing-list-subscribers not time out.
<wgrant> sinzui: EPARSE
<sinzui> bug 326998 would let the user  link from the list of recently applied to the approval page
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326998 in launchpad-registry "applicants list on team home page lists people not applications" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326998
<wgrant> sinzui: And the applications page would be split out of +members?
<sinzui> wgrant: I wanted to link to the screen that lets the admins do bulk/single approvals
<wgrant> sinzui: That would be nice.
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> launchpad sent me an email saying i wouldnt get anymore emails from my mailing list and told me i can corect it by clicking on of the dead links below
<Ursinha> meoblast001, can you show me the dead links, please?
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> https://lists.launchpad.net/mailman/confirm/mysticgalaxies/a37b41225f8fbfd6462b522672bc22a7b1966cfc
<meoblast001> https://lists.launchpad.net/mailman/options/mysticgalaxies/meoblast@aol.com
<Ursinha> meoblast001, what do you get when clicking on them?
<meoblast001> Ursinha: the good old 404
<Ursinha> (sorry the delay, pretty late over here :)
<meoblast001> The requested URL /mailman/confirm/mysticgalaxies/a37b41225f8fbfd6462b522672bc22a7b1966cfc was not found on this server.
<Ursinha> weird
 * Ursinha looks at beuno 
<meoblast001> well... if i could just be unbanned from my own mailing list that would be fine
<spm> meoblast001: when did you get the email that asks to click on the link?
<meoblast001> a while ago but i clicked the link the day of or the day after i got it
<spm> meoblast001: like > 12 hours ago received and clicked?
<meoblast001> probably
<spm> probably? :-) I ask as we had major update about 4-5 hours ago. may *not* be related, but ... may.
<meoblast001> oh no... it was >12 hours ago
<meoblast001> i thought you meant did i click it > 12 hours after receiving it
<meoblast001> got it on April 8
<meoblast001> i need to go to bed
<meoblast001> goodnight everyone... i'll be back another day
<Ursinha> spm, maybe that link expired? no clue
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change is related to fix of bug 337313, a blog post coming soon about it!
<Ursinha> brain not working
<spm> Ursinha: possibly
<spm> Ursinha: given how late it is your way? not surprised :-)
<Ursinha> spm, writing the handover email :)
<Ursinha> and reviewing projects
<Ursinha> do you know what comes next?
<Ursinha> the losas fun!
<spm> Ursinha: you are an evil evil person. nice, but evil. :-P
 * Ursinha laughs evilly
<Ursinha> :P
<Ursinha> lol
<spm> see! QED. spm 1, Ursula 0.
<Ursinha> hey... you're cheating
<Ursinha> I have way more than that 0, where are my points
<Ursinha> spm, oh, I see, that karma rebalancing took them away
 * Ursinha is funny today
<spm> Ursinha: nah. that was me. DELETE from karma where uid=ursinha; I was bored earlier.
<Ursinha> lol
<Ursinha> THAT is cheating
<spm> it also won't work, but never mind that :-D
<wgrant> spm: Is staging meant to be out of date?
<johnf> anyone know if there is a problem with ppa building? I've had something in the queue for over 2 hours and now it doesn't even have an estimate. Normally I have things build in less 20 mins
<spm> wgrant: probably - the reboots this morning wouldn't have helped
<johnf> Is there an overall build status page?
<spm> johnf: yes. we're having some buildd issues atm. No eta on a fix unf. :-(
<wgrant> spm: I have data on there from 5 days ago, and it is running db-devel from the 10th or so AFAICT...
<wgrant> johnf: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<johnf> wgrant: thanks. I'll go blog that as my google searching discovered nothing
<wgrant> I wonder if I can find a link to it.
<wgrant> IIRC I was only able to get to it from the breadcrumbs of a builder, which I got to from a build.
<maxb> window level all
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change is related to fix of bug 337313, a blog post coming soon about it!
<thp> i have a permission problem on launchpad
<thp> i can access bug 362045, but not but 347483. (the former is a duplicate of the latter)
<ubottu> Bug 362045 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/362045 is private
<wgrant> thp: Both are private bugs, because the crash dumps may have confidential data. I'll check the latter to see if it's appropriate to open it up.
<wgrant> Oh, only the latter is public.
<wgrant> s/public/private/
<wgrant> thp: You can now see bug #347483
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347483 in gpodder "gpodder crashed with OperationalError in __check_schema()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347483
<thp> wgrant: thanks :)
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: danilos | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<rowinggolfer> hey popey
<popey> hello
<rowinggolfer> I have pushed a project onto launchpad
<rowinggolfer> if you get a minute, do tell me if I have fouled up in any way
<popey> url?
<rowinggolfer> http://launchpad.net/rowinggolfer
<popey> did you want rowinggolfer as the project name? would it not make more sense to be called openmolar?
<rowinggolfer> popey: yes it would... I screwed up
<popey> heh
<popey> I dont know if it's possible to rename a project on launchpad, you might need the assistance of a launchpad admin
 * popey pokes mrevell 
<mrevell> hello
<mrevell> :)
<rowinggolfer> I asked in here... and was told to wipe it and start again
<popey> ah
 * mrevell reads up
<rowinggolfer> hey mrevell
<mrevell> rowinggolfer: Who told you to wipe and it start again?
<rowinggolfer> popey: I am delighted your podcast has restarted. I was worried
<popey> thanks rowinggolfer
<rowinggolfer> mrevell: I can't remember. it was over a month ago
<mrevell> rowinggolfer: To rename a project, you'll need to file a request at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<popey> excellent, that easier
<rowinggolfer> mrevell: thanks!!
<mrevell> np :)
<rowinggolfer> ah... that's ringing bells now
<popey> \o/
<rowinggolfer> that is where I asked
<rowinggolfer> let me find where
<mrevell> oh really?
<popey> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/62436
<popey> calvin misunderstood by the look of it
<popey> confusion between your username and the project name
<rowinggolfer> I asked the wrong question?
<popey> no, not imo
<danilos> rowinggolfer: we'll have admins rename the project for you
<rowinggolfer> danilos: many thanks
<mrevell> rowinggolfer: I'm sorry no one picked up on Calvin B's erroneous answer
<rowinggolfer> can I just commend you fellas on a wonderfully designed code hosting site
<rowinggolfer> this is my first ever commit to anything of this type
<mrevell> thumper, jml, abentley, rockstar ^^^ See rowinggolfer's props for Code Hosting :)
<mrevell> thanks rowinggolfer :) If you need any help we're here most of the time
<rowinggolfer> mrevell: thumper helped me out last night.
<mrevell> because we're spread across the world, there's usually someone here :)
<rowinggolfer> thanks.
<rowinggolfer> good luck with july 31st BTW
<lukeW> hi - is it possible to edit a bug comment... I inadvertently left a phone number (via an email signature reply) and I'd like to remove this
<beuno> lukeW, you can't edit it
<beuno> but you can ask for an admin to remove it
<beuno> in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lukeW> okay .. thank beuno
<lukeW> *thanks
<intellectronica> lukeW: bear in mind that by the time you get to remove the comment, emails with bug notifications will have already been sent. that makes your situation either more or less serious, depending on how you judge it
<lukeW> intellectronica; it's okay really - i just don't want the phone number on the web (via searches etc)
<lukeW> will editing ever be introduced to launchpad?
<intellectronica> lukeW: no
<lukeW> I suppose it could lead to confusion?  Is that the reason it's not allowed?
<intellectronica> lukeW: exactly. once you've said something and people have added other comments, potentially referring to yours, having your previous comment removed can be confusing
<lukeW> the ability to make minor edits could be useful - if only for the archive / web version
<intellectronica> lukeW: maybe, maybe, one day in the very distant future we'll have an undo available for a few minutes after posting, like you get in gmail now
<lukeW> ah okay
<lukeW> i still haven't worked out how to access the gmail undo
 * beuno stares into the future
<lukeW> lol
 * lukeW sees the future stare back
<intellectronica> lukeW: you turn it on in the "labs" tag in the yellow settings box
<lukeW> ah okay
<lukeW> i'll do that
<lukeW> will be quite useful
<wgrant> Are product/distribution/sourcepackagename changes going to be interleaved in 2.2.4?
<beuno> wgrant, interleaved with what?
<beuno> and hi  :)
<wgrant> beuno: With the comments, like a few change types were in 2.2.3.
<wgrant> Ah, I mean in bugs.
<beuno> good question
 * beuno stares at gmb 
<danilos> beuno: stop those cross-eyed looks!
<gmb> wgrant: You mean as in "I rename my project, that gets reflected in its bug tasks' activity logs"?
<wgrant> gmb: No, as in "I retarget this task from launchpad to malone"
<gmb> wgrant: Oh, thank fuck for that. :)
<gmb> wgrant: Er, if we have time. It's not a big change; I might get time to land it in week 4.
<wgrant> gmb: Although that would certainly be nice, it would certainly complicate everything.
<gmb> wgrant: More than somewhat, yes :). Although in terms of actual code it's probably not all that hard to do.
<wgrant> gmb: Anyway, I was going to bed. Thanks.
<gmb> np.
<johnf> do packages in a ppa have higher preferences than packages in ubuntu when the ppa is building?
<al-maisan> johnf: it's not as simple, the build scoring algorithm uses a number of factors
<johnf> al-maisan: is it documented anywhere?
<al-maisan> johnf: I do not believe so.
<james_w> johnf: you mean when installing build-dependencies?
<johnf> james_w: yes
<james_w> my guess is no
<al-maisan> johnf: sorry, I misunderstood you ; I thought you meant the scoring of builds
<johnf> ie if my ppa has ruby-dev 1.8.6 and ubuntu has  ruby-dev 1.8.7 and I have another package with build-depends on ruby-dev. Will it use ruby-dev from my ppa even though it has a lower version  number
<cprov> johnf: no, it will use the highest version.
<johnf> hmm ok looks like I'll have to increment the epoch
<cprov> johnf: and if we are talking about exactly same versions, we can't reliably predict which version will be installed (as far as I can tell)
<johnf> hmm https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart#Dependencies seems to indicate it will prefer the PPA
<cprov> johnf: ubuntu archive comes first in the buildd sources_list, but I'm not sure if it matters.
<johnf> cprov: so there isn't an apt-preferences for the ppa?
<johnf> Will be wonderful when this is all open source, then I could just go check for myself :)
<cprov> johnf: no, in the help there is no *explicit* indication that PPA build-deps are preferred
<cprov> johnf: I can't find anyone to answer that quickly, could you please open a question in the soyuz product about it ?
<cprov> johnf: it's a nice FAQ candidate.
<johnf> cprov: sure
<cprov> johnf: thank you.
* danilos changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<maxb> Hmm. If you have exactly the same version in the Ubuntu primary archive and an Ubuntu PPA, I think the answer is You're Doing It Wrong :-)
<cprov> maxb: yes, yes, but I'm curious about which version will be installed. If it's somehow predictable either by apt or sbuild.
<maxb> If it's up to apt, it'll be the first one in sources.list afaik
<cprov> maxb: right, I vaguely remember of reading it
<cprov> in this case, primary archive always goes first (you can tell by looking at the buildlog)
<johnf> The example use case is say I need ruby 1.8.6 for intrepid (which has 1.8.7). I can upload this to my PPA and it will build
<johnf> but then if I upload libmysql-ruby to my ppa it will build against the primary ruby instead of the ppa ruby. Well I assume it will anyway. Giving it a quick test now
<maxb> johnf: You really need such a specific version?
<johnf> maxb: In this specific case I'm patching ruby with the enterpirse edition patches which only apply against 1.8.6-p286. So yes very specific :)
<maxb> Perhaps you should package it as ruby-ee, and declare a conflict on the standard ruby packages
<johnf> maxb: I tried that initially but then I need to create new packages -ee packages for every single package I need that depends on ruby. Rather than just copying them into my ppa.
<johnf> At this stage I think I'll bump the epoch on my ruby package to make sure it becomes the builddep
<maxb> johnf: Is this PPA just for you personally, or for a wider audience?
<johnf> maxb: Just for me
<maxb> Hmm, actually, why would you need to create new packages?
<maxb> And for that matter, why would you need to copy them into your PPA, even?
<johnf> so right now libmysql-ruby depends on ruby1.8-dev
<johnf> If my ppa packages where prefered I could just copy it into the ppa and it would build against my ruby packages
<johnf> I can achieve that by adding an epoch version I suppose
<johnf> but if I did the -ee method I would need to change the build depends for libmysql-ruby to depend on -ee
<johnf> or am I missing some easier way of doing this/
<johnf> ?
<maxb> Hmm, no, you would have to change the build-depends.
<jere21> Hi, I accidentally created a second ppa. Can i delete it?
<Ursinha> jere21, hi, you can ask the deletion file a question in answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<Ursinha> again
<jere21> thx!
<Ursinha> jere21, hi, you can ask the deletion, just file a question in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-project
<Ursinha> sorry the messed answer :)
<jere21> np :-)
<Ursinha> jere21, no problem :)
<scott_ev> so, who lost 75% of their points besides me
<scott_ev> change the point system, fine, just don't take peoples points  away
<scott_ev> I WAS spending 20 hours a week triaging bugs....no more
<scott_ev> there are plenty of places I can help without getting messed  around
<matsubara> scott_ev: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<scott_ev> oh, I've read it and it's BS
<exarkun> You should get a 3x karma multiplier for reading that page
<scott_ev> thange the point system, fine, but don't take peoples points away
<scott_ev> I went from 6500 - 1900
<maxb> scott_ev: If everyone's karma was adjusted down, that's fair, no?
<scott_ev> it just feels wrong to take away.  change the rules, ok
<scott_ev> maxb: did you loose 75%?
<maxb> Don't know what I had before.
<scott_ev> all I know is that since I don't work anymore, I spend most of my time helping in launchapd and I got screwed
<scott_ev> someone will take my place
<rockstar> scott_ev, what did you karma really provide for you?
<scott_ev> a sense of accomplishment.  goals to set and accomplish
<scott_ev> and something to show when I interview for ubuntu membership
<intellectronica> scott_ev: your frustration is understood, but consider that we too like to have our work appreciated, and this sort of attitude is kinda' frustrating
<scott_ev> change the rules, fine.  but don't take points away that have already been given
<scott_ev> it's crap
<intellectronica> scott_ev: karma is relative, but appears to be absolute, and because of that, the change looks kinda' scary, but consider that when you, say, interview for ubuntu membership, your karma will be evaluated in relation to others, not as an absolute
<intellectronica> scott_ev: karma is relative, the rules for behaviour in this community aren't. please stop
<scott_ev> stop what, voicing an opinion?
<scott_ev> i don't think so
<intellectronica> scott_ev: your opinion is very welcome, that's what this channel is about. but you're expected to voice it in a civilised and friendly manner. even when you are frustrated
<scott_ev> I believe I have
<scott_ev> what?  you're upset that I used the worr crap?
<scott_ev> sorry
<intellectronica> scott_ev: and finally, yes, this was a mistake, and it was corrected. it _is_ annoying when that happens, and we work very hard to try and make sure it doesn't. but when it does, it's nice if we can get your understanding
<scott_ev> ok, I'll leave you to it. There are more productive things I can do with my time that will be appreciated
<intellectronica> scott_ev: indeed. and once again, apologies for the karma problems on behalf of the launchpad team
<scott_ev> well think things through and maybe warn people that changes are  comming.  I woke up to find 75% of my karma gone with no explaination for 2 days
<exarkun> intellectronica: I wonder why it was a "mistake" and how the change was a "correction"
<intellectronica> scott_ev: yes, that's definitely one of the lessons to learn from this
<exarkun> (I don't think I pay as much attention to my karma as scott_ev does to his, but I pay /some/ attention, and I am stimulated negatively when it goes down due to no actions on my part)
<scott_ev> I'm nit so frustrarted that it happened; it's more in the 'how' and why.  you just don't take things from people, period...not when they are volunteers
<intellectronica> exarkun: have you read danilo's blog about this? i think it clarified it quite well. the most important thing to take from it, i guess, is that karma is relative, even though it may seem absolute
<exarkun> intellectronica: I did, and it didn't really address the question I'
<exarkun> m trying to ask
<exarkun> Since karma doesn't actually /mean/ anything, I wonder what the motivation for using it to make me feel bad is.
<javierder> joey, ping
<joey> and hi here jacob
<joey> er javierder
<joey> lol
<joey> tab tab tab tab atab
<exarkun> The only thing I could derive from danilo's blog post is that the lp developers thought they had done something "unfair" in granting too much karma.
<exarkun> But since karma /doesn't/ mean anything, I wonder how "unfair" it really could be.
<exarkun> Is it that other people who weren't participating while karma was being inflated might feel cheated because they have to do more work to catch up to people who were?
<LarstiQ> exarkun: I use karma to get an idea of how involved someone is with a project
<exarkun> LarstiQ: It seems to me like it is a value which is deceptive in the indication it gives of that.
<exarkun> Even ignoring the likelihood that it is very easily gamed, how do you know how much value to assign to a point of karma?  Perhaps there is a correct way to do that which I am just not aware of.
<intellectronica> exarkun: after the fix, karma is more reflective of a user's participation than it was before _in relation to other users_
<LarstiQ> exarkun: relative to the other people active in the project
<kkubasik> bac:  hey, hows it going?
<bac> kkubasik: hi.  things are going well.
<MTecknology> Is it ever going to be possible to allow users that aren't in a team to sign up for the mailing list?
<MTecknology> I noticed this in the new layout "Policy:  You must be a team member to subscribe to the team mailing list." and was wondering if I can make that change :)
<beuno> MTecknology, it's...  complicated
<beuno> maybe
<beuno> but it opens up spam again
<MTecknology> ok - so the functionality exists, but it's not open in order to prevent spam?
<beuno> no, it doesn't exist
<beuno> because it creates all sorts of problems
<beuno> we do want to make it easier
<MTecknology> ok
<beuno> so we'll figure out something eventually
<MTecknology> good 'nuf for me :) - :P
<MTecknology> thanks
<beuno> welcome'
<scott_ev> hello whoever you are
<ikus060> Hi, it's my first time with launchpad and I want to register a new project. May anybody give me some help ?
<beuno> ikus060, sure. What seems to be the problem?
<ikus060> So far, i'm looking to 'upload' my code into a bazaar branch
<ikus060> The branche is https://code.launchpad.net/~ikus060/libnotify-mozilla/trunk
<beuno> ikus060, do you have your branch already locally?
<beuno> ikus060, I see
<ikus060> I don,t think so cause it's the first time i'm using bazaar
<beuno> you haven't pushed to the branch yet
<ikus060> nope
<ikus060> this is what I'm trying to do
<beuno> do you have the branch ready locally?
<beuno> ikus060, also, have you seen: https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<ikus060> well .. I have the code ready, but I don't have any 'branchs' setup locally
<beuno> ikus060, that page explains how to do it
<ikus060> great ..
<ikus060> I will look into it and come back in case of problem
<ikus060> Thanks
<ikus060> beuno : I guess there is some information missing : To interact with launchpad in any way, you must have an account and a SSH key registered, so make sure you have both.
<jcastro> barry: it seems my permissions to the mailing list approval queue has been removed. Has this responsibility been given to someone else? (woohoo?)
<beuno> jcastro, I think it's broken
<beuno> I can't access it either
<beuno> possibly related to another bug bac is working on
<bac> jcastro: barry has landed the fix to that bug but it isn't on edge yet
<bac> jcastro: it only happens when the team is private and you aren't a member
<jcastro> ah ok, cool, thanks guys
<ikus060> Hi, Is there a HowTo tu upload download file ?
<barry> bac, jcastro hopefully tomorrow ;)
<bac> ikus060: this page should help:  https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/FileDownloads
<ikus060> bac: thanks
<thumper> morning
<savvas> does anyone know why bug 136435 shows an error on the upstream debian bug tracker?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136435 in smc "smc - Secret Maryo Chronicles - unmet dependency in Gutsy" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136435
<savvas> "Launchpad couldn't import bug #454679 from Debian Bug tracker."
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 454679 could not be found
<tonyyarusso> Hi, I uploaded a system hardware report through System>Admin>System Testing on Ubuntu 9.04 beta, and now I need to post a corrective comment on it.  Where would I find that?
<beuno> tonyyarusso, it's not available on the UI, unfortuntly
<beuno> you can submit it agian though
<tonyyarusso> heh, okay
 * tonyyarusso made an idiot mistake
<beuno> tonyyarusso, happens to the best of us  :)\
<savvas> tonyyarusso: are you using hardy? because in jaunty there's no commenting anymore :)
<jkakar> Oooh, I just had my first taste of the AJAX-y "Mark bug as duplicate" feature.  Very nice!
<jkakar> As time goes on, more and more of the surprises from Launchpad are making me smile, instead of frown.  Nice work. :)
<savvas> I'm getting an oops while trying to search for bugs :\ OOPS-1202EB388
<beuno> jkakar, you're comment almost makes me cry
<tonyyarusso> savvas: No, it's jaunty, but it has comment boxes on each step on the tests.
<jkakar> beuno: :)
<savvas> tonyyarusso:  I have no idea then, mine just asks for my email address that I used to register myself at Launchpad :) the package is checkbox-gtk and I'm using 0.7.1 at the moment, maybe I'm outdated :)
<kirkland> i'm trying to convert https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/362427 into a question
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 362427 in openssh "Public key ssh auth doesn't work in Jaunty" [Medium,In progress]
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> by any chance was i removed from the "do not send" list on my mailing list?
<meoblast001> if not i think i'm going to file a bug
#launchpad 2009-04-17
<ZuLuuuuuu> Hello, I'm new to Launchpad. Was using Google Code + SVN before. I have a discussion board project and have hard time deciding how to organise it. The problem is that it is written in ASP but I'm planning to rewrite it in another language but keep the ASP version and keep releasing bug-fix versions for it. Also the project has a web site and I want to keep the web site in Launchpad, too. What structure would you suggest for me? Should I create a
<ZuLuuuuuu> "super project" and create other projects under it (different projects for different languages and the web site)? Or should I just create different branches for ASP and, say PHP versions of the project and the web site of the project?
<thumper> ZuLuuuuuu: yes, a "super project" or "project group" as we call it sounds reasonable to me
<intellectronica> ZuLuuuuuu: branches are just different slices of the same codebase
<cody-somerville> lol
<ZuLuuuuuu> Hmmm, I see
 * cody-somerville would recommend different branches as well instead of a project group.
<intellectronica> cody-somerville: really? different branches within the same project? that's totally not how it's intended to be used
<intellectronica> i expect all branches for a project to be branches related to the project's trunk
<thumper> ZuLuuuuuu: normally the branches on a project are related
<ZuLuuuuuu> I am new to the distributed VCS thing so I'm not experienced if branches are intended for such cases :S
<cody-somerville> intellectronica, rewriting it in another language seems rather related
<intellectronica> cody-somerville: by related, what i mean is "share some revisions"
<intellectronica> i think i'm missing terminology here
<ZuLuuuuuu> hmmm, and what do you suggest for the web site of the project? should it be just a subfolder in the tree or different branch or different sub-project?
<cody-somerville> subfolder would probably be most convenient
<intellectronica> ZuLuuuuuu: subfolder. in fact i think as a matter of policy we ask that you don't create projects for websites
<thumper> it depends
<ZuLuuuuuu> thanks
<SamB> intellectronica: but ... launchpad has one!
<intellectronica> SamB: ?
<wgrant> intellectronica: But the rewritten one could be version 2.0. Then the 1.0 branch is ASP, and the 2.0 one is Python (hopefully). Doesn't that make more sense?
<ZuLuuuuuu> wgrant: I'm actually thinking about starting from 1.0 for the new generation and rename the ASP one as "classic" or something...
<intellectronica> wgrant: that's a matter of taste, i guess. consider zope for example, they consider version 2 and 3 to be distinct projects
<SamB> intellectronica: launchpad is a website
<SamB> it has a project
<wgrant> intellectronica: Ah yes, which is why Zope 3 doesn't exist any more. They are not sequential.
<intellectronica> also you might want to continue supporting the old version. security and critical bug fixes, for example
<wgrant> But Zope is special in that it's a development platform. I don't really care about the implementation language of anything else.
<intellectronica> SamB: LP is a web/app/. by website i meant content, really
<SamB> intellectronica: true!
<ZuLuuuuuu> and maybe some group of people take the ASP one and do a major release (it is an open project after all) then the releases would mess up completely :)
<ZuLuuuuuu> having different projects for different language versions seems logical to me, didn't decided what to do with the site yet :)
<wgrant> ZuLuuuuuu: True. Maybe seperate projects is better.
<cody-somerville> ZuLuuuuuu, That isn't necessarily true. Messing up "versions" can be avoided via collaboration and communication.
<ZuLuuuuuu> cody-somerville: I mean assume that the ASP version is now 2.0 and I release PHP version as 3.0. Then some group of people take the project, improve it and want to release it. They cannot name it as 3.0 now since it is used by the PHP group, they will end up creating a different project eventually.
<cody-somerville> If you do it that way, yea
<cody-somerville> I thought the plan was to phase our the ASP version
<cody-somerville> *out
<maxb> How long should it take for Launchpad to give a new PPA a signing key after the first package accept?
<meoblast001> my mailing list won't send me emails anymore... could someone please help?
<maxb> After LP has generated a key, will it then sign the Release files already published?
<maxb> Or am I going to have to do dummy uploads to every distroseries to make it republish?
<wgrant> maxb: You have to make it republish each pocket. The easiest way to do that is copy things into each distroseries.
<tonyyarusso> Would a CR2032 watch battery be in danger of exploding or anything like that if I had to solder a lead to it?
<tonyyarusso> wow, wrong channel.
<wgrant> That's a mighty big watch.
<meoblast001> anyone know why my mailing list hates me?
<meoblast001> it just told me i wont be getting any more emails
<meoblast001> and gave me a dead link that i was supposed to click to correct it
<wgrant> meoblast001: Can you pastebin the email?
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> wgrant: http://rafb.net/p/s99V7I22.html
<wgrant> barry: ^^ That shouldn't happen, should it?
<meoblast001> wgrant: is barry here?
<savvas> what are bounces?
<wgrant> savvas: Mail servers rejecting emails
<savvas> oooh :)
<savvas> ok
<savvas> thank you :)
<wgrant> meoblast001: Quite possibly not. I forgot which end of the US he was.
<wgrant> meoblast001: Maybe you should ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<wgrant> Although it seems like a bug.
<meoblast001> i'll file a bug
<spm> meoblast001: sounds as tho AOL may be rejecting LP email (again). I just contactuser'd you. can you confirm if you get that email or not?
<meoblast001> spm: oh.. i replied
<meoblast001> spm: you work for Big-C?
<meoblast001> (Big-C is my new name for Canonical :P)
<spm> cool. so that side works.
<spm> meoblast001: yes
<spm> heh
<meoblast001> spm: i've heard people critisize Canonical for not "contributing to the opensource community" and i tell them yeah right..... millions of people would be Linuxless without Canonical
<wgrant> spm: Mailman still shouldn't be sending that sort of thing out, though, should it? LP doesn't expose the normal Mailman UI at all AFAICT.
<spm> wgrant: I wouldn't have thought so - ie I agree with you. but... maybe bug - still appears the email i sent did get through. so...
<spm> meoblast001: redhat used to be described as "The Microsoft of OpenSource". I guess there's no pleasing everybody. :-)
<kiko> au contraire, there's no pleasing anybody :)
<spm> kiko: which reminds me - I need to have a whinge about parts of LP.... :-P
<wgrant> spm: That's my job.
<spm> kiko: we need a special LOSA single button in the UI: "Do what I want. Read My Mind." that Just DTRT. can do? by say next week?
<kiko> you don't wanna challenge wgrant
<kiko> hmmm
<meoblast001> spm: so they make opensource software that rips everyone off and gives people a luke warm feeling of security?
<meoblast001> :P.. that's what MS is
<jml> I contributed a patch upstream just a few minutes ago.
<wgrant> jml: Impossible! Canonical is evil, or something.
<spm> eg. I want to 'Suspend wgrant' - CLick. gone. "Remove all wgrants so called bugs" - click - gone. etc etc
 * wgrant is gone.
<spm> :-)
 * meoblast001 is gone too as he is a symlink to wgrant 
<spm> Could even have the button do "restart codebounce" - click - restarted. Easy!!
<wgrant> Is codebrowse any better now that it's all AJAXy?
<spm> wgrant: better in what way? more stable? seems to be.
<wgrant> spm: I meant stability-wise, yes. That's good.
<spm> I suspect that's more due to "not more stable", rather the ajaxyness ... drags out before the problem impacts longer. if you ken. End result is less restarts, but problem hasn't gone away. per-se.
<spm> I may be talking crack too.
<kiko> matsubara!
<MTecknology> kiko!
<matsubara> kiko!
<matsubara> how's the airport?
 * MTecknology licks kiki
<MTecknology> kiko*
<matsubara> that's weird
<matsubara> shall I come back later?
<Ursinha> lol
<kiko> shall /I/ come back later?!
<kiko> the airport is beautiful
<kiko> you can see for yourself at twitter.com/kiko666
<wgrant> Which airport?
<spm> kiko666 - how *very* appropriate. ;-)
<MTecknology> wow - twitter is ugly
<kiko> there were 665 others already registered!!
<wgrant> How about identi.ca?
<kiko> well I didn't want to send him away
<kiko> am I crazy to start an upgrade 1h before my flight leaves?
<kiko> maybe I am
<kiko> let me go to the gate!
<kiko>  bbi10m
<kiko> so
<lifeless> soso
<lifeless> what airport
<lifeless> kiko: also an upgrade of what - ubuntu or bzr branch?
<kiko> ubuntu!
<wgrant> Going to Jaunty?
<lifeless> kiko: do it when you land
<lifeless> kiko: then you can report bugs in person
<kiko> yeah, I will do that
<kiko> the internet here is too bad
<jamesh> if the plane has wifi, you could upgrade during the flight
<jamesh> might be hard to expense it though
<lifeless> lol
<macvr> hi all... is anybody having problems with launchpad? i'm not able to comment/report bugs, open url just times out!
<wgrant> I was having issues with edge a few minutes back.
<wgrant> I assumed my connection was broken.
<macvr> its been like this for a couple of days
<ienorand> macvr: at what point?, I am fine up until the sending action (which I have not done)
<wgrant> It's working fine for me now.
<wgrant> macvr: Do you get a Launchpad message telling you that it has timed out, or is your web browser generating the message?
<macvr> ienorand: i'm not able to send/any input... it just gets timed out
<macvr> wgrant: i get a blank page
<macvr> no message
<macvr> i tried updating my location too, but didnt work, just timed out...
<macvr> i tired using the openID at another site too but , that also timed out!
<ienorand> hmm, there should be some dummy bug to test things out on...
<wgrant> ienorand: staging.launchpad.net
<thumper> macvr: which url?  I'll try it from here
<macvr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<thumper> hmm.. works for me
<thumper> although I get redirected to edge
<thumper> macvr: try https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<macvr> i thought it was some outage at the server end, since even jaunty updating was taking a long time... i'm now trying to clear out the cookies
<ienorand> macvr: Commenting worked fine for me here https://bugs.launchpad.net/meshwork/+bug/2028
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 2028 in meshwork "Test bug" [Undecided,Invalid]
<macvr> ienorand: i'm trying but just keeps timing out again..
<ienorand> macvr: possibly something on your connection...?
<macvr> ienorand: other regular browsing works fine, had no problems with that...
<macvr> ienorand: actually a few days back i tried , replying to a bug from thunderbird, rather than using the site, bug that comment didnt show up in the bug page, so i commented from the site itself... could that have anything to do ? like backlog ?
<ienorand> lp might 'ave turned descriminate-ist...
<macvr> whats that?
<macvr> oh.. got it... i thought LIST!
<macvr> ienorand: how does commenting via thunderbird work? > just choosing  reply to the subscribed mail, should work right? no need changing the subject or anything else?
<ienorand> macvr: Yea, there are commands for special tasks but just a comment + attachment should be just a reply... take care to not quote to much though...
<macvr> ienorand: k... trying that...
<ienorand> macvr: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface for reference
<macvr> ienorand: thanx... i looking through it..
<macvr> ienorand: ok... i didnt sign my mail previously, so that maybe why it didnt get submitted... but i didnt get the error notification either...! thats weird ...,
<ienorand> macvr: took me some five-ten minutes for a reply before... if launchpad is indeed haveing some kinds of problems it might be slower then...
<macvr> ienorand: ok... thanx... i try it again later...
<MTecknology> How do I close a milestone?
<MTecknology> found it
<ripps> Is there any way to know how many people have used a particular PPA?
<cprov> ripps: not yet
<ripps> cprov: It seems like something that would be useful.
<cprov> ripps: we have started to work on "download counters" recently.
<cprov> ripps: yeah, definitely.
<tsimpson> I'm getting on OOPS-1203C517 while trying to access https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/arts/+bug/320915
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1203C517
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 320915 in potracegui "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tsimpson> timeout on edge too
<MTecknology> Anyone know how to take a diff file and apply it against a source directory?
<jml> bzr patch <diff>
<jml> if it's not managed with bzr, umm...
<jml> patch -p0 <diff>
<tsimpson> patch -p0 < diff
<tsimpson> patch reads from stdin
<persia> Well, sometimes `patch < diff` or `patch -p1 < diff`: it depends on the relation between the patch and the source.
<SiDi> Hello
<SiDi> Am i meant to be able to set the security contact for a project owned by a team i own ? It currently says i don't have the permission to do it
<SiDi> Actually, it doesnt let me put someone of the team. but i can put myself as a security contact
 * wgrant pokes around.
<wgrant> Ahhhh.
<wgrant> I see now.
<wgrant> SiDi: The problem is that the email address of the person you are trying to set it to is private.
<wgrant> And the alert uses the email address for no good reason.
 * wgrant files a bug.
<SiDi> wgrant, i see
<wgrant> SiDi: If you can get them to make their email address public for a few seconds while you click the Save button, and then set it back, it will work.
<SiDi> I thought it'd mean that i wasn't allow to chose for my team members :P
<SiDi> wgrant, thanks for the tip. we'll do that when the guy will have waken up :>
<gnumdk> hello
<gnumdk> I've got some problems uploading on my ppa
<cprov> gnumdk: what's up ?
<cprov> gnumdk: did you receive a rejection-email ?
<gnumdk> it tell me : "Signer has no upload rights at all to this distribution"
<gnumdk> i'm uploading a jaunty package
<wgrant> cprov: I wonder if you could make that error message more obvious.
<wgrant> It hits a lot of people.
<wgrant> gnumdk: The problem is that you are actually trying to upload it to Jaunty, not your PPA.
<cprov> gnumdk: you have to fix your dput.cf configuration OR use the ppa target when you upload sources (dput my-ppa ...)
<cprov> wgrant: yes ....
<cprov> wgrant: what would be clearer ?
<wgrant> cprov: Specifying the archive that was targetted.
<wgrant> 'Signer has no upload rights at all to the Ubuntu archive'
<cprov> wgrant: 'If you are trying to upload to your PPA please be sure you are using the right `dput` target and it's configured correctly, <help.l.n/Packaging/PPA>'
<wgrant> s/Ubuntu/Ubuntu primary/
<wgrant> Or that, although I tend to dislike that sort of thing.
<cprov> wgrant: too verbose for my taste, as well
<cprov> wgrant: you are right, mentioning 'Ubuntu primary archive' might solve it.
<bigjools> wgrant: file a bug if you like, we're currently working in that area of code to make it work with package sets
<wgrant> bigjools: Will do.
<wgrant> cprov, bigjools: Thanks.
 * wgrant kicks some part of the Internet.
<wgrant> My connections to all of LP are timing out intermittently again.
<wgrant> Like somebody else reported a few hours ago.
<wgrant> Of course, it could well be Firefox.
<bigjools> 'tis fine for me
<wgrant> I know.
<bigjools> could be the Aus intarwebs
<wgrant> It's fine from the UK and US for me as well.
<wgrant> It could be.
<wgrant> cprov, bigjools: Bug #362795
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 362795 in soyuz "Error message for unauthorised upload to primary archive could be more helpful" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/362795
<bigjools> wgrant: Thank you.  That's better than the usual "could be less useless" :)
<wgrant> bigjools: The other one really was useless from the start, though. This one has reason for being how it is.
<cprov> wgrant: thanks, I will probably find time for fixing one or two trivial bugs today.  it's Friday :)
 * wgrant mourns FiF.
<gnumdk> i've got another problem: gpg --clearsign UbuntuCodeofConduct.txt give me: secret key not available
<wgrant> gnumdk: What does “gpg --list-secret-keys” say?
<gnumdk> wgrant: it list my key
<wgrant> gnumdk: Can you pastebin the original signing command and output?
<gnumdk> wgrant: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/152663/
<geser> gnumdk: can you please also pastebin the output from the command wgrant told you?
<wgrant> cprov: Rolling out r8244 without fixing it properly is a seriously bad idea.
<wgrant> That's massive archive and mirror bloat.
<cprov> wgrant: ddebs are not uploaded to LP
<cprov> wgrant: but the fix is coming.
<gnumdk> wgrant: works with kgpg, strange
<wgrant> gnumdk: Do as geser suggested - pastebin the listing of your secret keys.
<cprov> wgrant: ... don't get me wrong, I understand your concern, ddebs in the primary archive would break half of the *intarwebs* ;)
<wgrant> cprov: Archives confuse me. They seem to serve more purposes than they should. Some have entirely separate privileges, others publish different sets of components from the same distro, others publish other types of packages. Others are copy archives. Some subset of these purposes magically appear as being official.
<cprov> wgrant: I see what you mean, some of the use-cases we are 'smashing' with archive probably deserve a better solution.
<wgrant> cprov: It seems to me that PPAs should be some other type of object, with an Archive representing a set of publishings in one physical location. But the current model does seem to work, albeit with the PARTNER hack.
 * wgrant -> dinner.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, that's exactly where the DEBUG archive will seat, with PARTNER, in the "hall of shame". I have to think more about it ...
<wgrant> cprov: But PARTNER should be a PPA, so they're not quite the same.
<bigjools> no it should not
<cprov> wgrant: the proposed DEBUG archive will contain the ddebs that will be presented with the primary packages, it's a subset of packages that will be distributed from other place then archive.u.c. . It kind of make sense.
<cprov> wgrant: since ddebs will certainly be the responsibility of the same people that maintain the debs in ubuntu.
<wgrant> cprov: Right.
<wgrant> bigjools: What's so special about it that it should be a component?
<wgrant> Those packages are *not* part of Ubuntu.
<bigjools> yes, and that's why they're in a separate archive
<wgrant> But they appear as part of Ubuntu all throughout Launchpad.
<bigjools> that's a presentation detail
<cprov> bigjools: but that's the confusing part, "presented together" means "supported by the same people", IMHO.
<wgrant> bigjools: Any component of Ubuntu is clearly part of Ubuntu.
<bigjools> yes, it could be better
<bigjools> but we were talking about archives, not partner presentation :)
<wgrant> to file a bug about a partner package, you have to file it against Ubuntu. That's not right.
<wgrant> Why is partner special? Why is it not just a PPA?
<bigjools> because PPAs have a bunch of semantics associated with them that would break the partner packages
<wgrant> Apart from coming before PPAs.
<bigjools> they are simply not the same thing
<wgrant> They are. They are both archives which don't respect the ogre-model, have only one component, and are maintained by a different set of people from the primary archive.
<wgrant> They are not part of the distribution.
<wgrant> The only benefit I can see that a component gives over a PPA is bug tracking.
<cprov> wgrant: not that we have bugs in partner packages, I suppose. Let me query ...
<wgrant> cprov: Right, I see no cases in which they shouldn't be reported to the ISV directly.
<bigjools> Launchpad is not just an Ubuntu bug tracker
<wgrant>  /ubuntu is.
<cprov> wgrant: do you have access to chinstrap.u.c ?
<wgrant> cprov: No.
<rowinggolfer> mrevell - thanks for resetting my project name.
<mrevell> rowinggolfer: I didn't do it m'self but I'll find whoever did it and pass on your thanks :)
<rowinggolfer> I'm just signing the ticket
<rowinggolfer> here's a question
<rowinggolfer> or feature request perhaps...
<rowinggolfer> I note my project has 4 rss feeds
<rowinggolfer> announcements,bugs, branches and revisions.
<rowinggolfer> for a wee project like mine
<rowinggolfer> a catch all feed would be nice.
<barry> wgrant: yes, that's a bug.  we shouldn't (yet) be doing bounce processing
<checkers> heya, i'm trying to report an ubuntu bug and getting timeout errors when submitting the initial summary  (Error ID: OOPS-1203C1105)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1203C1105
<abdelrahman> Hi, I'm wondering if I could use lanuchpad to host my thesis project code... the thing is I don't want the code to be public yet, I want it to be accessible only by the team members
<beuno> abdelrahman, private branches are only available as a commercial service
<beuno> bac, knows all about this if you're interested
<beuno> otherwise, Launchpad is free if you're willing to share   :)
<abdelrahman> beuno, its a non profit project! :(
<beuno> abdelrahman, so make it open source  :)
<bac> abdelrahman: non-profit is not the same as open source.  LP is only free to use for open projects
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: abentley | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | karma count change: http://blog.launchpad.net/general/karma-where-did-mine-go
<abdelrahman> bac, we are planning to opensource it, but not currently...
<abdelrahman> bac, we just don't want anybody (from the other teams in the university) to be able to access our code yet
<SamB> abdelrahman: well, I guess you can't use launchpad yet?
<abdelrahman> ya, anybody knows a  codehosting provider that is for free?
<SamB> just get bzr installed on a server ?
<abdelrahman> SamB: what do you mean
<SamB> (and your team members in a unix group)
<SamB> you do have computers at your school, don't you???
<abdelrahman> SamB: we do, but we want it to be accessible from outside the university
<bac> abdelrahman: you can host your repository on any machine where your team has SSH access
<SamB> don't they have external SSH access ?
<abdelrahman> SamB: no, there is a network firewall...which blocks access of machines from outside
<abdelrahman> and plus, the university network runs a DHCP, so I can't keep the ip of the server
<SamB> abdelrahman: oh
<SamB> no compsci department or anything with publicly-accessible servers?
<wgrant> Is there really a compsci department without externally accessible servers?
<abdelrahman> SamB: they don't have a SVN server
<abdelrahman> they have a webserver :S
<SamB> abdelrahman: but don't they have SSH access ?
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't have an svn server - it has a bzr server, which is a role that can be performed by any machine with SSH access.
<abdelrahman> but we don't have access to it, to put stuff on it
<abdelrahman> wgrant: svn or bzr or git
<SamB> can you not ask for accounts?
<abdelrahman> wgrant: I don't mind
<SamB> if not, maybe one of your team has a computer outside the university network that you could put the repository on?
<wgrant> abdelrahman: With at least bzr and git you do not need anything special on the server.
<abdelrahman> wgrant: could you please explain
<SamB> wgrant: it's nice to have the VCS installed there though
<SamB> and you definately need write access of some sort ;-)
<SamB> abdelrahman: so ... what school are you at?
<wgrant> abdelrahman: To host a bzr branch, I can use any server to which I have both SSH and write access somewhere on the filesystem. you don't need bzr on the server. Just SSH.
<abdelrahman> SamB: American University In Cairo
<SamB> wgrant: it also helps if the computer has a reasonably stable name ;-)
<wgrant> SamB: That too.
<abdelrahman> I have computers in the lab, so I can install SSH on them, but again my problem will be with the university network :D DHCP + firewall :(
<wgrant> abdelrahman: Do you not have home directories on some of the servers, which have static names?
<abdelrahman> SamB: by the way, the univesity is great, but they are a bit behind when it come to these things
<SamB> for instance, I have an account named "bronson" on cs.widener.edu
<abdelrahman> wgrant: windows :D
<abdelrahman> wgrant: not unix :D
<abdelrahman> wgrant: and nobody use the department filesystem, its really unreliable
<wgrant> abdelrahman: Oh. That's awful...
<SamB> abdelrahman: is there not a CS department?
<abdelrahman> SamB: what do u mean?
<wgrant> SamB: Some CS departments use Windows! Mine is being forced by the School of Engineering to replace all of the UNIX workstations with Windows ones, although the servers remain UNIX for now.
<SamB> those usually have some unix systems at least
<SamB> wgrant: how horrible!
<wgrant> SamB: s/horrible/revolting and depressing :(/
<SamB> at my school, the CS department hasn't given us EEs any windows accounts on their systems ;-P
<abdelrahman> SamB: we actually still have unix machines in the department (solaris) with windows on them :D
<wgrant> SamB: Engineering has decided that they need an SOE. That SOE is Windows. We lose.
<SamB> abdelrahman: well, do any of your team have computers back at your parent's places, or in homes of your own?
<SamB> School of Expression?
<wgrant> SamB: Standard Operating Environment
<SamB> oh.
<SamB> what does that have to do with CS exactly?
<abdelrahman> SamB: that was an option, but our internet connects are slow..it would take ages to commit code :D
<SamB> abdelrahman: not necessarily
<SamB> how slow are you talking?
<abdelrahman> SamB: ADSL 256K
<SamB> how much code are you planning to include in each commit?
<wgrant> SamB: We are under Engineering. Basically they stole all our labs (literally, all of them) to make them also usable by Engineering in general, and in the process Windowsified them.
<rowinggolfer> problem - I can't get to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rowinggolfer/openmolar/trunk/files
<rowinggolfer> I could 30 minutes ago
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Other branches are working for me. Maybe just wait a few minutes.
<SamB> sadly, at my school the CS labs seem the best-maintained -- even though they have SVN < 1.5 and the linux-only machines were missing libneon last I checked ...
<rowinggolfer> wgrant: ok.
<abdelrahman> SamB: as for our CS department: they had to put windows on the unix machines, just because the university network doesn't support connecting unix machines to it
<abdelrahman> SamB: there is some sort of a client that you have to put to be able to connect to the network through ethernet, and this client doesn't run on linux
<SamB> oh. Our university network doesn't really provide any worthwhile features that I can see ;-)
<SamB> well, besides basic TCP/IP to the internet
<SamB> that's kind of important
<SamB> whereas the CS department provides home directories
<SamB> BIG ones
<abdelrahman> 100 MB :(
<SamB> wow, I seem to have 4.6G in mine ...
<SamB> must be those emacs bzr branches or something ...
<SamB> ah, yup
<ZuLuuuuuu> Hello, I have tagged my project's current revision locally, how can I make it seen on Launchpad page of my project? When I try "bzr status" it displays no change.
<savvas> is it normal that the ppa build log doesn't show unicode characters in filenames?
<savvas> e.g. drwxr-xr-x root/root         0 2008-09-14 14:43 ./usr/share/glossa/\316\240\316\261\317 (etc)
<exarkun> glossa?  is that a coincidence?
<geser> unicode chars in a filename?
<geser> savvas: as text files usually don't have a file encoding specified, you might perhaps need to tell your "viewer" which encoding it is
<savvas> erm..
<savvas> let me download it, I was just viewing it with firefox
<wgrant> savvas: Firefox has View->Character Encoding
<savvas> nope, those aren't encoded
<savvas> but dpkg --contents file.deb shows it encoded in Greek properly :)
<defcon> hi
<savvas> nevermind, it's rather really minor :)
<savvas> exarkun: what did you mean when you said coincidence?
<exarkun> A project named glossa having trouble with mangled information (glossa giving "glossolalia" its root, for example)
<defcon> can somebody tell me why karma (within 1 day) loose ~1000 "points" ? o_O i had round about 1400, and the next day i had ~380
<savvas> exarkun: ah no, at least I don't think so :) it has to do with that.. computer programming "language" that's close to human's - but in Greek :)
<geser> defcon: have you read the link in the /topic?
<defcon> AH... ok, sorry. now i read it :D
<jdub> if my build log indicates success, but my ppa lists those builds as failures... is that a me problem or a launchpad problem? :-)
<jdub> (do i just hit retry?)
<cprov> jdub: build URL ?
<ZuLuuuuuu> Is there a way we can push "tags" to remote server in Bazaar?
<jdub> cprov: this build on every arch... https://launchpad.net/~jdub/+archive/ppa/+build/952106
<wgrant> jdub: The status is 'Failed to upload' - see the upload log.
<wgrant> See the untimestamped lines for the real error.
<jdub> aha!
<jdub> thanks
<wgrant> I think that error is meant to go away in 2.2.4. cprov?
<geser> jdub: bug 357034
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 357034 in soyuz "Binary packages rejected based on debian/control Section" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/357034
<cprov> wgrant: yup, even earlier, the fix will be committed tonight.
<jdub> heh
<jdub> i will just change the section for now
<wgrant> cprov: Very good.
 * wgrant -> bed
<jdub> thanks for your help, dudes :-)
<abentley> barry, BjornT: Do you know anything about this? https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1203C517
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1203C517
<abentley> no, ubottu.  Bad.
<barry> abentley: unfortunately no
<abentley> barry: Thanks anyway.
<hsn_> launchpad application is downloadable for installing on intranet?
<james_w> my PPA upload has gone walkabouts
<james_w> if you upload to ~team/unknown-ppa then it is ACCEPTED but doesn't seem to appear anywhere
<bigjools> james_w: add /ubuntu to the path
<james_w> what will that do?
<bigjools> make it work :)
<james_w> work how?
<james_w> I know how to upload to a PPA usually
<bigjools> you uploaded to the wrong path, so you need ~user/ppaname/ubuntu
<james_w> with the same .changes?
<bigjools> yep
<james_w> ah, ok
<james_w> thanks
<bigjools> np
<bigjools> FWIW, we're fixing this so you can omit the "ubuntu" part and it will default
<james_w> default to your first PPA?
<bigjools> you need the ppa name
<james_w> sure, I don't understand how it will work if I uploaded to a PPA name that I haven't actually created
<james_w> it's the first time I created a PPA for a team since multi-PPAs were added, so when I was given the "display name" box, I thought it was "PPA name", so I put something there, and then uploaded to that same thing
<bigjools> it won't, you'll be rejected.  I am just saying that you won't need to specify /ubuntu, it will assume that by default once the fix is in
<james_w> I thought /ubuntu was already the default, or is that dput magic?
<james_w> yeah, that's dput magic
<james_w> so I already uploaded to /ubuntu in the first place
<james_w> so I uploaded to a PPA I hadn't created yet, it was ACCEPTED, but I can't find any indication of it in the UI
<bigjools> yeah that's the bug
<bigjools> so always specify the full path and it will work
<james_w> I did specify the full path I thought?
<bigjools> can you paste your dput.cf for me, I'll check
<bigjools> you said you used ~team/unknown-ppa, so I am getting confused :)
<james_w> ah
<james_w> my apologies
<james_w> I have a ~/.dput.cf as well, which defines [ppa]
<james_w> so when I used ppa:team/ppaname I thought I was using the system definition that did the right thing
<james_w> but the extra bit was ignored and it ended up in my personal PPA
<bigjools> ah this is the shortcut that cody did I think
<james_w> I should have read the ACCEPTED mail more closely
<james_w> sorry for the noise
<bigjools> np, it explains a few things!
<cody-somerville> Is there is a bug in my code?
<james_w> cody-somerville: it should perhaps error if there are un-substituted arguments
<james_w> rather than quietly ignoring them
<bigjools> james_w: BTW did you see my announcement to -users about the source publication changes on the API?
<bigjools> I know you're a heavy user
<james_w> I did not, let me look it up
<james_w> ugh
<james_w> thanks for the heads up
<james_w> when's that going to hit edge?
<bigjools> erm let me check
<james_w> it will only be two minutes to update the code, so it's no biggy, but it's nice to know when to be on-hand to do that
<bigjools> james_w: 05:00 UK time
<james_w> ok, thanks
<james_w> guess I won't be on hand :-)
<bigjools> also, you'll get binary publications now :)
<james_w> ooh, that might screw something up, I'll have a play
<bigjools> it won't, you need to request them
<james_w> ah
<james_w> then it might just be useful, thanks :-)
<bigjools> I'm just saying you can get them if you need them, when edge updates
<bigjools> cool, let me know how it goes
<bigjools> any feel free to suggest improvements
<bigjools> and*
<james_w> the published_since_date you added is great, thanks again
<bigjools> welcome
<james_w> instead of looping over every package in the archive to see if it has changed the code now just polls for updates, and so is wicked fast
<bigjools> and reduces the load on the server :)
<james_w> that too, I rate limited it as it was too quick at times
<james_w> turns out we don't actually publish *that* many packages for most of the release
<bigjools> that would be an interesting graph
<ebroder> If I wanted to file a bug about PPAs (or possibly find one that had already been filed), do I look in the soyuz project?
<Ursinha> ebroder, yes
<ebroder> Ok, thanks
<Ursinha> np
<MattJ> Is there anywhere to view the PPA build queue status, or an ETA on how long it will be before a package is built?
<savvas> is there a wiki/help page on how to make tarballs show up in launchpad.net/project/+download ?
<MattJ> savvas: I don't really know, but on the project page you can register "series"
<MattJ> If you opt to edit the details for a "series" then it has a field called "Release URL Pattern: "
<MattJ> "A URL pattern that matches releases that are part of this series. Launchpad automatically scans this site to import new releases. Example: http://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/emacs/emacs-21.*.tar.gz"
<MattJ> I'm wondering if that's what does it
<savvas> MattJ: awesome, thanks :) I'll play around with it
<savvas> good thing we have staging hehe
<MattJ> Heh
<rockstar> savvas, your downloads are tied to a milestone, so you'll have to create a milestone to upload a tarball.
<abentley> rockstar: I thought you had to create a release.
<rockstar> abentley, hm, I know it's all changing.  I think now that the milestone becomes the release.   There were less steps when I released entertainer 0.4
<savvas> so.. something like pidgin does?
<savvas> target a milestone and shows the bugs I fixed?
<rockstar> savvas, yes, you definitely need to create a milestone, and the process for uploading starts at the milestone.
<savvas> I see, I'll try it out:)
<savvas> rockstar: thanks again, I think I got the hang of it!
<ScottK> It seems I've just lost my ability to accept packages via LP (Error ID: OOPS-1203A1853)
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1203A1853
<ScottK> This is somewhat bad timing as we're about a week from a release ....
<ScottK> I'd appreciate it if someone would take a look.
<cody-somerville> What page gives that oops?
<ScottK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+queue?queue_state=1
<ScottK> Right after I mash the accept button.
<cody-somerville> Its a time out
<ScottK> (Error ID: OOPS-1203D1950) if multiple copies help.
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1203D1950
<ScottK> cody-somerville: I'm aware of this.
<ScottK> It's an internal problem though.
<ScottK> It's happened before.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, is it happening for all packages you try to accept or just a specific one?
<ScottK> Bug #332529 is similar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332529 in soyuz "Repeated timeouts when trying to accept packages into intrepid-backports" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332529
<ScottK> There's only one that needs accepting right now.
<ScottK> It finally went through.
<cody-somerville> ScottK, :]
<ScottK> This is about how it went before.
<xq> I see on the Ubuntu-Members launchpad that the cron job that handles @ubuntu.com aliases is supposed to run every 48 hours -- has this by chance changed at all?
<xq> Ubuntu-Members wiki page*
#launchpad 2009-04-18
<Turl> hi
<Turl> I uploaded a package to my ppa, but the amd64 build seems to have stuck
<Turl> it's 2 hours and still didn't finish
<Turl> https://edge.launchpad.net/~turl/+archive/ppa/+build/952860
<wgrant> Turl: Has https://launchpad.net/builders/bohrium changed recently?
<wgrant> It looks like it's very nearly done.
<wgrant> Oh.
<wgrant> infinity stole the builder.
<wgrant> Turl: That buildd has been taken down for some kind of maintenance.
<wgrant> But for some reason it didn't relinquish your build.
<Turl> Status      Disabled for Enablement
<Turl> :P
<Turl> wgrant: can you cancel that build and restart it or something?
<wgrant> Turl: I've no special privileges. Only a sysadmin can fix it.
<wgrant> Turl: You might be best to reupload.
<Turl> ok wgrant, thanks anyway
<ub3rst4r> does anyone what the url is to mirror a branch thats hosted on sourceforge on to launchpad?
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: What type of branch?
<ub3rst4r> bazaar
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: So, you should head over to your project, hit the 'Code' tab, and find the 'Register branch' link in the top right.
<ub3rst4r> wgrant ya i want to mirror the sourceforge code on to launchpad
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: You can then select to create a mirrored branch, and give it the URL to the SF.net branch.
<ub3rst4r> ya how does the url work?
<Peng_> What URL? SourceForge's URL?
<ub3rst4r> bzr://PROJECTNAME.bzr.sourceforge.net/bzrroot/PROJECTNAME
<ub3rst4r> does that work?
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: Just give it the URL to the branch, like you would if you checked it out.
<wgrant> That should work.
<ub3rst4r> k
<ub3rst4r> sorry, i wasnt sure how it got the password...
<ub3rst4r> just remembered it just needs to read it
<wgrant> Right.
<ub3rst4r> ty
<wgrant> Wow. Geocities.
<jml> I remember them.
<jml> angelfire! tripod! cgi! frames! under construction animated gifs!
<wgrant> Marquees!
<ub3rst4r> hi, launchpad isnt letting me mirror the branch
<ub3rst4r> it says "Launchpad cannot mirror this branch because its URL uses sftp or bzr+ssh. "
<wgrant> ub3rst4r: Is that error message not clear enough?
<ub3rst4r> how are you suppose to mirror something from http?
<wgrant> Give it an http:// or bzr:// URL.
<ub3rst4r> bzr doesnt work
<Peng_> bzr://? Not bzr+ssh://?
<ub3rst4r> bzr+ssh works not bzr:://
<Peng_> LP can't mirror from bzr+ssh, as the error message says.
<ub3rst4r> but no it doesnt cus it has to be ftp or http
 * Peng_ is completely confused now
<wgrant> bzr:// does work.
<wgrant> SF.net serves on bzr://
<ub3rst4r> here was it says
<ub3rst4r> https://code.launchpad.net/~nick58/lilregcleaner/mirror
<wgrant> bzr, not bzr+ssh
<Peng_> ub3rst4r: You gave it a bzr+ssh:// URL. Give it an http:// or bzr:// URL.
<ub3rst4r> bzr doesnt work
<wgrant> What do you mean?
<Peng_> ub3rst4r: bzr://littlecleaner.bzr.sourceforge.net/bzrroot/littlecleaner works.
<ub3rst4r> it says bzr is unrecongized
<wgrant> Ah.
<ub3rst4r> he URI scheme "bzr" is not allowed. Only URIs with the following schemes may be used: bzr+ssh, ftp, http, https, sftp
 * wgrant blames jml. Any ideas, jml?
<wgrant> That certainly looks like a Launchpad bug.
<wgrant> And an SF.net bug for not serving over HTTP like everybody else.
<ub3rst4r> then it says it says it cant mirror it
<Peng_> Heh.
<Peng_> So it accepts bzr+ssh URLs even though it can't use them, but rejects bzr? Very smart. :)
<wgrant> It needs to recognise bzr+ssh and sftp for Remote branches.
<jml> what
<Peng_> Does it recognize bzr+http or nosmart+ URLs?
<wgrant> jml: One cannot register a branch in Launchpad with a bzr:// URL.
<ub3rst4r> stupid.
<jml> no, you can't
<jml> there's a bug about that, iirc.
<wgrant> I suppose it needs firewall poking, so it's not too trivial.
<ub3rst4r> i dont think sf has http access for its bazaar
<ub3rst4r> oh well
<Peng_> How much effort does it take to push something like this through the sysadmins?
<ub3rst4r> the http doesnt work either
<jml> Peng_: there's code changes as well as network changes required
<jml> Peng_: pushing something like this doesn't take much effort at all -- our sysadmins are awesome
<Peng_> Oh, good.
<alkisg> Hi, I've uploaded a package into my PPA and it shows as "Supported by Canonical" in synaptic. What am I doing wrong? Is it the package version numbering (0.9.3.2-1)? Synaptic screenshot: http://users.sch.gr/alkisg/temp/synaptic.png
<wgrant> alkisg: That's a Synaptic bug.
<alkisg> wgrant: <relieved> thanks!!!
<alkisg> wgrant: If I have a greek filename with an english extension in my package (e.g. δοκιμή.glo), the .deb gets generated correctly, but later on `sudo apt-get install my-package` crashes! This doesn't happen if the filename has all greek characters (e.g. δοκιμή.γλώσσα). What could be the cause, where should I report something like this?
<wgrant> alkisg: How does it crash?
<alkisg> wgrant: it produces a stack dump, and leaves some /usr/share/myapp/temp files behind
<alkisg> I get the same result with dpkg -i mypackage.deb
<wgrant> alkisg: File a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+filebug
<alkisg> wgrant: thanks a lot :)
<maarons> Hi, is bazaar.launchpad.net down?
<kiko> shouldn't be -- let me check
<kiko> maarons, works for me.
<kiko> hmm
<kiko> yeah, it wfm
<thekorn_> hi, someone arround who has the power to give bazaar.launchpad.net a kick?
<thekorn_> pages like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~python-screenrecorder-dev/python-screenrecorder/trunk/files are not working here
<thekorn_> hmm, now it worked
<maarons> works now, nice=)
<kiko> it's the sort of app that only works when it wants to
<kiko> but mwh has his own ideas about that
<maxb> zirconium and kahikatea both seem to be in need of a kick
<savvas> 1 milestone = 1 release right?
<wgrant> savvas: Yes, but a milestone doesn't have to have a release.
<savvas> ok, thanks :)
<savvas> I thought I could make something like 0.1* milestone and 0.1.0 release
<savvas> and then 0.1.1 release :P
<wgrant> A 0.1* milestone doesn't make sense.
<wgrant> What is your use-case?
<savvas> the web 2.0 has a star next to the newly created milestone
<savvas> I went to https://edge.launchpad.net/surl/trunk/+addrelease
<savvas> and created a new release, when it was created, the "select milestone" dropbox had 0.1.0* in it
<savvas> I got confused by that asterisk I guess :)
<savvas> but it's all clear now, every release needs its own milestone
<wgrant> Ah.
<savvas> * and created a new release = and created a new milestone
<wgrant> Or converting an existing milestone into a release.
<savvas> I'll have to try that in staging, good thing we have it for testing purposes hehe
<wgrant> Yep. Staging is useful for this sort of thing.
<mdke> anyone able to diagnose an "oops" for me?
<mdke> OOPS-1204EB110
<cody-somerville> mdke, I imagine you got that when you tried to decline all the pending ubuntumembers?
<mdke> cody-somerville: yes
<cody-somerville> mdke, Yes, I was just writing a reply to your e-mail.
<cody-somerville> Unfortunately thats not going to work due to the large number of users you're declining at once.
<mdke> cody-somerville: do you work on Launchpad nowadays?
<mdke> if that's definitely the reason for the oops, I guess I need to file a bug
<cody-somerville> mdke, I work for Canonical's OEM Solutions Team and that requires me to hack here and there on Launchpad as a part of my job.
<mdke> cody-somerville: ok, so you can see the oops logs
<cody-somerville> I can yes. Still waiting for the OOPs log to sync to devpad though.
<mdke> ok
<cody-somerville> It is indeed a timeout error
<cody-somerville> And unfortunately I highly doubt the launchpad team is going to be able to optimize this to be able to handle declining almost a thousand members in one shot.
 * wgrant suggests the API.
<mdke> yes, it told me that on the page. But it suggested that if I try again, it might work
<cody-somerville> You could indeed try the API, mdke
<mdke> I'll have to learn what an API is though
<cody-somerville> However, it would probably be best for everyone if we just asked the launchpad OSA team to do the database edit like I suggested in my e-mail. After all, there isn't really any benefit in sending those members an e-mail anymore anyhow as its been a number of months so anyone who is legitimately interested in applying would already have gotten the news.
<mdke> hmm
<cody-somerville> 904 e-mails multiplied by all the admins of the team + 904  is a lot of e-mail
<cody-somerville> I don't imagine it would make the launchpad OSA team very happy
<mdke> yes, it would be sensible for Launchpad just to send one email to admins arising out of that function
<mdke> I don't know if that is already the position or not
<cody-somerville> Indeed
<mdke> so what does OSA stand for?
<cody-somerville> Operational Systems Administrator
<cody-somerville> mdke, If you file an answer against launchpad asking for the database edit, I'm sure the launchpad team will be more than happy to facilitate you.
<mdke> I'll do that
<mdke> thanks cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> No problem
<jeroen-> people I have a privacy problem
<jeroen-> My full name is listed on launchpad (in a translation) and can be linked to my nichname
<jeroen-> nickname
<jeroen-> can someone please assist me in solving this problem?
<hyperair> jeroen-: are you that afraid of having people know who you are?
<hyperair> jeroen-: i officially gave up hiding the links between my real name and my nickname the moment i began packaging.
<jeroen-> hyperair: well for two reasons
<jeroen-> I also use this nickname somewhere else
<jeroen-> and I have been stalked a few times in the past
<hyperair> did you give the stalker a reason to stalk you?
<hyperair> and seriously, you shouldn't have put your real name anywhere then if you were worried about being stalked
<cody-somerville> hyperair, Comments like that aren't helpful, thanks.
<hyperair> right.
<hyperair> my bad
<cody-somerville> jeroen-, Please file a question against the launchpad product.
<jeroen-> hyperair: thats not your problem
<jeroen-> and your issue
<jeroen-> I don't want my name over there
<jeroen-> its an old translations where it is in
<savvas> jeroen-: a translation? one translation or more? how many programs involved?
<jeroen-> 1
<jeroen-> 2 lines
<savvas> should be easy to fix then with a launchpad question :)
<jeroen-> well I just want change my name in that old translation - is this so diffucult
<savvas> it kind of depends on the release
<rowinggolfer> having problems comitting today... getting odd errors.
<rowinggolfer> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/153506/
<jeroen-> well I can change my nickname, that solves 50% of the problem
<rowinggolfer> I get asked to unlock... then the command fails.
<rowinggolfer> what to do please?
<cody-somerville> rowinggolfer, do bzr break-lock lp:~rowinggolfer/openmolar/trunk
<hyperair> jeroen-: why 50% only?
<rowinggolfer> cody-somerville: thanks dude. Fixed.
<jeroen-> hyperair: I just told you
<savvas> jeroen-: do you know in which release it is? and which package? if it's a stable release, I don't know how much success you would have into getting your name removal applied, as that would require to make a new package for it
<jeroen-> savvas: I will check if it is still used
<savvas> jeroen-: for example, if it's in ubuntu gutsy (7.04), you shouldn't have to worry about it, as its end-of-life date is today - the packages are removed :)
<jeroen-> 2006
<jeroen-> 05
<jeroen-> ok than
<jeroen-> I changed my name
<jeroen-> thanks savvas
<hyperair> savvas: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<hyperair> it isn't removed
<savvas> argh
<hyperair> but it'll take quite some effort to track down that
<savvas> I forgot about that
<LarstiQ> jeroen-: did you follow cody-somerville's advise about filing a question on the launchpad product?
<jeroen-> LarstiQ: not yet
<jeroen-> but proberly it is not needed
<savvas> the end-of-life dates are here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<jeroen-> June 2009
<jeroen-> well great
<jeroen-> savvas: so all string will be deleted
<jeroen-> right away?
<savvas> if you still see it, file a question against launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<savvas> I don't know if it's right away, but old release packages go to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as hyperair pointed out :)
<hyperair> and i don't think they're updated either
<jeroen-> are those questions not public?
 * rowinggolfer of to listen to launchpod while mowing the lawn :)
<savvas> questions in launchpad are public, yes
<savvas> I'd just wait and let it fade away, in june there won't be any dapper drake packages :)
<savvas> (for desktop that is?)
<jeroen-> savvas: ok than I just let it fade away
#launchpad 2009-04-19
<wgrant> savvas: Ubuntu packages will never disappear.
<wgrant> savvas: And in general, if something's on the Internet for more than a day or two, it can never be got rid of.
<savvas> wgrant: hm? :)
<savvas> ah ok
<savvas> noted!
<savvas> I finally said to them that it will just "fade away", since their name wasn't in newer package releases as far as I've understood
<Laney> What does "  Build for superseded Source" mean?
<Ampelbein> Laney: What package? This could mean you have a build-depend on libfoo-dev (<=0.10) but libfoo-dev 0.11 is now in the archive thus superseeding your build-dep)
<Laney> Ampelbein: Asterisk
<Laney> it's on the build status page for old releases
<Laney> package releases, that is
<Laney> Ampelbein: See https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/asterisk/1:1.4.21.2~dfsg-2ubuntu2 for an example
<Ampelbein> Laney: hmm. seems that the build finished when next version was already uploaded. perhaps the lpia builds were stalled and when the package finally got built, -3ubuntu1 was already uploaded?
<wgrant> Laney: It means that the build wasn't started before its source was superseded.
<wgrant> Laney: So either the buildds were behind, or a new source was uploaded very soon after the first one.
<Laney> wgrant: There is a gap of about 2 months between one of the uploads where it says this
<wgrant> Laney: Possibly it FTBFS, and there was a give back.
<wgrant> Or the build was doing Bad Things, and somebody killed the build manually.
<Laney> it definitely ftbfs
<Laney> But several uploads in a row for asterisk lpia say this, just made me curious
<wgrant> Laney: That could be it, then - if there was a mass give-back, there would have been a window of a few days where a new upload would have caused that.
 * wgrant looks at these builds.
<wgrant> That build was queued on 2008-12-22, which was the day a new upload occurred. So that's reasonable.
<savvas> does the launchpad name (not username, name) have to match the gpg key name when uploading a package to a PPA?
<hyperair> no.
<hyperair> as long as you've registered your key in launchpad
<hyperair> it'll match by the hash string
<savvas> ah cool :P
<stefanlsd> Is it possible to delete a ppa?  (not package ,but archive)
<hyperair> stefanlsd: i believe it is, but i haven't tried.
<stefanlsd> hyperair: i cant find a delete button...
<hyperair> hmm
<LarstiQ> stefanlsd: I think that amounts to filing a question on the launchpad product
<hyperair> ah
<stefanlsd> seems silly that you cant do it yourself?
<savvas> why would you open a ppa and then close it? I think it's to track down when and where it happened :)
<savvas> so people who were using it, don't come asking "where did that ppa go?" hehe
<stefanlsd> savvas: mm. in this case i thought i would prefer a different short name.  not the end of the world tho
<LarstiQ> stefanlsd: shouldn't that be easy to change without having to delete it?
<savvas> I think the first ppa is always "ppa"
<stefanlsd> LarstiQ: seems like you can change the name that is displayed, but cant change where directory on disk.  ie.   +archive/name
<LarstiQ> stefanlsd: which makes sense, otherwise apt would break
<hyperair> savvas: no i think that back when you could only have one ppa per person/team, it didn't have names, and this got transitioned as a ppa named "ppa".
<savvas> hyperair: just checking it out on staging.launchpad.net with a newly created team, for the first ppa you can just enter the display name :)
<hyperair> =)
<savvas> the second one however, you can name it hyperair-goodies :P
<hyperair> heh i see
<MagicFab> Is anyone getting timeouts on launchpad.net ? THere's no mention of downtime at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-announce/2009-April/thread.html
<thewrath> hey anyone awake yet?
<thewrath> i have a question with bzr and launchpad
<thewrath> when i select when i commit it is for certain bugs and it says 'tag:id' i am confused on what i am suppoesd to enter there
<savvas> does anyone know how to use the email interface of launchpad? can I do that through gmail?
<savvas> e.g. I've sent a message to bug 286529 "milestone 0.3.0" and it just sent it as a comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 286529 in timekpr "Should not be able to restrict myself" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/286529
<savvas> ah ok, got it, <space>command
<seiflotfy1> hi guys
<seiflotfy1> i am behind a proxy
<seiflotfy1> how can i push and pull from behind a proxy
<LarstiQ> what kind of proxy? what are your difficulties?
<seiflotfy1> i need to set up a http https and ftp rpoxy to browse
<seiflotfy1> the internet
<seiflotfy1> however they r not used by bzr
<LarstiQ> seiflotfy1: bzr respects the 'http_proxy' environment variable.
<seiflotfy1> so if i set it in the shell it is supposed ot espect it
<seiflotfy1> ?
<seiflotfy1> i already set it in my environemnt
<seiflotfy1> it does not
<LarstiQ> seiflotfy1: how did you set it?
<seiflotfy1> via  System -> Preferences -> Network Proxy
<LarstiQ> so what is the value of the http_proxy variable?
<seiflotfy1> proxy.tu-darmstadt.de:80
<LarstiQ> seiflotfy1: prefix that with http://
<seiflotfy1> it works for everything else though
<seiflotfy1> it wont allow me to do that in the netwrok proxy
<seiflotfy1> export http_proxy=http://proxy.tu-darmstadt.de:80
<seiflotfy1> seif@Schroeder:~/Projects/gnome-zeitgeist$ bzr pull
<seiflotfy1> Using saved parent location: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gnome-zeitgeist/gnome-zeitgeist/gnome-zeitgeist/
<seiflotfy1> /      0kB @    0kB/s
<seiflotfy1> doens not do anything
<LarstiQ> seiflotfy1: you're using bzr+ssh there, that won't go through an http proxy
<seiflotfy1> how do i change it
 * LarstiQ wouldn't
<seiflotfy1> huh?
<LarstiQ> seiflotfy1: can you ssh out at all?
<LarstiQ> seiflotfy1: blocking port 22 would be very evil
<seiflotfy1> nope
<seiflotfy1> cant ssh
<seiflotfy1> :(
<LarstiQ> ...
<hyperair> use tsocks.
<seiflotfy1> huh?
<hyperair> dpkg-divert /usr/bin/ssh
<hyperair> cat > /usr/bin/ssh <<EOF
<hyperair> #!/bin/sh
<hyperair> tsocks /usr/bin/ssh.dist
<hyperair> whoops
<hyperair> i meant tsocks /usr/bin/ssh.dist "$@"
<hyperair> actually i'm not sure how to use tsocks
<hyperair> hmm
<spiv> seiflotfy1: you can pull from bazaar.launchpad.net via http, just replace "bzr+ssh" with "http" in the URL
<spiv> seiflotfy1: you can't push to it via http, though.
 * spiv goes to bed
<hyperair> make noise regarding port 22
<hyperair> that's what some ubuntu-my member did in his uni
<cl2> hi, can anybody tell me how i add release tarbars to a release series?
<cl2> under "Seriers trunk" i see a "Releases" table header, but i can't see an option to add releases there
<beuno> cl2, you have to create a milestone first
<beuno> that's being fixed very very soon
<beuno> but that's the way to do it the next few weeks
<cl2> beuno: ah ok, thanks! :-)
<Hohoo> Hello
<jimi_hendrix> is launchpad down again
<Hohoo> Yes.
<intellectronica> really?!
<Hohoo> And apparently Openshot video editor has no other place to get the source.
<intellectronica> jimi_hendrix, Hohoo: works fine for me. what's the problem?
<jimi_hendrix> heh up now
<jimi_hendrix> i went to a page earlier and it didnt load
<jimi_hendrix> a refresh a few seconds ago didnt fix it
<intellectronica> jimi_hendrix: what do you mean by "didn't load"?
<jimi_hendrix> 'We are sorry, we are having an issue' message or whatever it says
<Hohoo> Any Launchpad admins here?
<intellectronica> jimi_hendrix: URL?
<jimi_hendrix> intellectronica, it works now
<intellectronica> Hohoo: i think spm is the next one and he won't be up for a bit
<intellectronica> jimi_hendrix: i know, but i still would like to know what is the URL that didn't work
<Hohoo> Hey, has anybody got a copy of the Openshot video editor sources?
<jimi_hendrix> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~jimi-hendrix/comserv/main/files
<jimi_hendrix> ^^ still wont work
<intellectronica> jimi_hendrix: ah, the source viewer never works very well. this is not uncommon. we're working on it
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<intellectronica> kiko!
<Hohoo> Is there any alternative to the source viewer?
<Hohoo> It works now.
<LarstiQ> Hohoo: you don't need the source viewer to branch the code
<Hohoo> I'm not familiar with Bazaar.
<LarstiQ> Hohoo: what do you want to do with the code?
<Hohoo> I want to get the source. I think I got it, but why on Earth did they choose "branch"?
<intellectronica> Hohoo: you don't need to use the viewer to get the source. you want to use bzr
<mdke> Hohoo: trees have them
<intellectronica> Hohoo: and 'branch' is pretty standard terminology in version control systems, especially distributed ones
<LarstiQ> right
#launchpad 2010-04-19
<micahg> persia: bug 257219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257219 in soyuz "should abort currently building builds of superseded packages" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/257219
<lifeless> is there a bug open about lp bugmail sending it to our email address, rather than to the bug itself with just envelope to us ?
<persia> lifeless: There are some bugs about how LP's email system exposes private email addesses in bugmail which could be fixed as you describe.  I'm not sure there's a bug specifically about that.
<ddecator> anyone have any ideas on why a report would timeout whenever i attempt to make it private for three days now?
<micahg> ddecator: try on production
<micahg> ddecator: and file a report against malone
<ddecator> micahg: er, this may be a stupid question, but what do you mean by "try on production"?
<micahg> ddecator: not edge
<nigelb> edge vs no edge?
 * micahg can't keep all the terms straight
<ddecator> is edge the default?
<nigelb> no, edge is beta code
<ddecator> i don't think i'm using edge then
<spiv> edge has "edge" in the url, e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/...
<ddecator> yah, no edge in the url
<ddecator> and i don't see a report filed yet, so i'll make one
<nigelb> ddecator, then try with edge ;)
<lifeless> lol
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548 in malone "Launchpad sends change notification updates to the person who requested the change" [Medium,Triaged]
<lifeless> I'm surprised it only has 7 'affects me'
<persia> Some of us (e.g. me) like it, as noted in comment #5
<ddecator> nigelb: still timed out =p
<nigelb> ddecator, file bug :)
<ddecator> nigelb: already working on it
<nigelb> persia, +1 Me too
<ddecator> hm, would this be considered a security vulnerability?
<persia> ddecator: The can't make stuff private issue?  Unlikely.  Any bug that isn't private already has all it's attachments and comments available in several public locations on the internet.  Making them private later doesn't do much useful.
<ddecator> persia: true, i guess it isn't since the reporter made it public and not the bug
<ddecator> there we go
<ddecator> micahg: is there a bugmail list you aren't subscribed to? o.o
<micahg> ddecator: sure
<nigelb> hehe
<ddecator> alright, now back to packaging. thanks for the help everyone
<micahg> ddecator: you need the bug # and the oops message if you have it for your bug
<ddecator> micahg: wasn't sure if it was ok to put the bug number, but i can add it. one sec
<ddecator> done
<Sazpaimon> I want to sync my sourceforge project with launchpad, is there a simple way to do this or is it all just a big copy and paste job?
<thebwt> is there a way to confirm the existance of a ppa with launchpadlib?
<wgrant> thebwt: lp.people['somebody'].getPPAByName(name='ppa')?
<thebwt> wgrant: thanks :D
<Sazpaimon> if I edit a release URL pattern, does it automatically get the releases in it or do I need to wait?
<Sazpaimon> or, can i manually make it find new releases
<Sazpaimon> i want to know if I got it right
<wgrant> Sazpaimon: That's run on a reasonably infrequent cron job. There's no way to speed it up, I'm afraid.
<Sazpaimon> i guess I'll just manually add the releases then
<mwhudson> it theoretically runs every day, i think
<Sazpaimon> i'm trying to figure out a decent way to sync up to my sourceforge site
<Sazpaimon> obviously launchpad wasnt made to have users have the best of both worlds
<mwhudson> well it was, but it requires a lot of patience :-)
<Sazpaimon> unfortunately I can't sync my stable and tags folders from my server's svn repository onto lp
<Sazpaimon> just trunk, for some silly reason :/
<mwhudson> Sazpaimon: the tags should be present in the import of trunk, i think
<Sazpaimon> no, when i added my svn repo, it forced me to just add trunk
<Sazpaimon> i wanted to add my stable svn branch for my stable series, but i couldn't do thqat
<Sazpaimon> *that
<spiv> Sazpaimon: lp:kusabax?
<Sazpaimon> yeah
<Sazpaimon> I'm trying to ressurect it, it laid pretty dormant for a while, and now I want to utilize the OSS community to help with development
<Sazpaimon> i figured launchpad would be a great start
<spiv> Well, the import did import that the tags exist: bzr tags -d lp:kusabax
<spiv> Unfortunately, because the tags are of revisions not on trunk, they aren't particularly useful :/
<spiv> If LP imported the tag revisions into the trunk history too, that would help.
<spiv> Into the trunk repo, I mean.
<Sazpaimon> if lp imported tag revisions, it could basically write my entire series for me
<spiv> mwhudson: I wonder if it would be hard to tweak LP's importer to also grab all the revids for the tags?
<spiv> Sazpaimon: you can run "bzr svn-import" locally I guess.
<spiv> Sazpaimon: and push the results to LP yourself.  It's not a great answer, but if trunk is the only branch/tag that changes frequently it might not be too large a burden.
<Sazpaimon> trunk changes frequently, but stable also has a few changes
<Sazpaimon> tags have no changes, they're only the releases put there for historical reasons
<Sazpaimon> i guess i'll just do what you said, add a new branch series for stable
<Sazpaimon> if it helps, you can see my repo here: http://kusabax.cultnet.net/svn/repo/
<damian> when I try to join a group I get "No REFERER Header", how do I fix firefox to send the referrer header
<Kryptix> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Kryptix> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Kryptix> Thanks for your patience.
<Sazpaimon> well, let's see if my new .pot file gets reviewed quickly...
<thumper> Kryptix: which url?
<Kryptix> closed it now, was mysqlatfacebook trying to look through their repo
<sohum> is launchpad down? I keep getting "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. "
<sohum> ah, there we go
<rww> Hello! My LoCo team wants to attach a Bazaar branch(/repository... I'm not sure of the vocabulary) to put our marketing materials in. Does anyone have any particular recommendations on doing it (as far as I can see, it's as simple as clicking "Register a Branch" and making a new Hosted branch)? Also, if we do this, will all team members get email notifications related to it, or just people that
<rww> subscribe themselves (i.e., is it opt-in or opt-out)?
<spiv> rww: it is that simple (in fact, you can even skip the "Register a Branch" bit and just push a new branch to Launchpad)
<spiv> rww: I'm not sure about the exact details of the email notifications, though.  I think typically only merge proposals for a branch generate email notifications, and I think that's opt-out for team members, but I could be wrong.
<rww> hrm, opt-out would be an issue. we have a couple of hundred team members, and I'm guessing about ten of them would actually want notifications
<micahg> spiv: I know for our branches (mozillateam) it seems to be opt in
<rww> does staging send out email notices the same way the actual LP server does? I can just test it on there.
<spiv> rww: I don't think so
<spiv> rww: mwhudson (if he's around) would know more than I do, though
 * mwhudson raises an eyebrow
<mwhudson> spiv, rww: what's the question?
<mwhudson> (staging certainly doesn't send email though, that's an easy question)
<rww> mwhudson: If I register a bzr branch for my team, will everyone on the team get emails related to it, or just people that subscribe to it? i.e., is it opt-in or opt-out?
<mwhudson> rww: it's opt in
<lifeless> rww: neither
<lifeless> rww: team ownership is separate from subscription; you should check teh subscription for the team after registering
<lifeless> rww: you'll probably find the team subscribed for *merge* reviews and metadata changes but not new revisions.
<mwhudson> though i suspect that lifeless is about to give a more correct answer
<lifeless> rww: if you want an opt-in approach, you should then change the team to have a subscription set to 'no email', and anyone that wants more can subscribe personally.
<rww> lifeless: registering the branch and changing the subscription themselves won't send any email?
<lifeless> rww: if you want an opt-out approach, leave it as the default (or tweak to your satisfaction for whatever default you want)
<lifeless> rww: I'm not sure whether it will or won't
<rww> alright. I'll do a test run on the actual LP site first with a couple of people, and see if any of them get email
<damian> I'm trying to enable referer header on firefox so I can join a group on launchpad, but the preference get set back
<lifeless> damian: its probably an extension you've installed doing it then
<damian> which one seems more likely: Illimitux (supposed to be able to ignore limitations on megavideo) or Media Stealer (flv downloader)
<damian> it worked, thanks, now I just have to figure out which one was causing the problem
<napster> Can I ask a few questions about GPG keys?
<napster> Sorry openPGP keys ;)
<persia> napster: You can ask.  Some simple quetions (especially about how they work with LP) can be answered.  Others may not be, in which case you may want to check a more targeted channel.
<damian> I think it's helpful to just ask your questions and hope for a reply instead of asking if you ask (I hate that)
<damian> if you *can* ask
<persia> The bot even has a factoid about that.
<persia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<napster> persia, Ok, the problem is I've to do a fresh installation on my system. How can I back up my lauchpad account datas like openPGP keys, branchs etc? damian Sorry for the trouble
<persia> Oh, that's easy.  Just put your .ssh and .gnupg directories in a safe place *before* you erase stuff.
<persia> You may want your .bazaar as well.
<napster> persia, ok, what about the branch directories?
<napster> I've two bzr inited dirs in the home folder
<persia> I'd recommend just pushing them somewhere, and pulling them later.  Otherwise, standard backup works.
<napster> persia, Already pushed to lp
<napster> is that ok?
<persia> If the branches are pushed to LP, the copies on the disk are just copies, and no longer special.  My personal practice is to rm -rf the entire managed directory after each push (although I suspect this isn't best practice for most bzr usecases)
<napster> persia, Ok, then how can I restore all the things back afterall?
<persia> Copy back any backed-up directories.  bzr pull any bzr trees you didn't bother backing up.
<napster> persia, okey, thanks a lot mate, nice talking to you, see you after installation :-)
<napster> persia, I'm back with some problems : 'bzr lp:pull panther' returns permission denied public keys error :-( what to do?
<persia> napster: You copied back your .ssh directory?
<napster> persia, Yes
<persia> OK.  How about your .bazaar directory?
<napster> persia, I've restored both of them
<persia> Then I'm stumped.  Sorry.
<napster> persia, Do I need to do 'bzr init' in the dir first?
<persia> Oh, misread.  Sorry.  Try `bzr pull lp:panther`
<napster> persia, Actually thats what I meant, sorry for typing misktakes...
<napster> persia, Cool, things ok,, my mistake my mistake... :(
<persia> No worries.  I read it wrong the first time too :)
<Daviey> Why would a bug comment posted after another one (chronologically), appear first?
<wgrant> Daviey: eg?
<Daviey> wgrant: bug #566497
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566497 in clamav "logging waaaaaaaay to much (7gb too much)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/566497
<Daviey> it's only 2 mins.. but just seems odd!
<ara> question, if I want to file a bug against the "Contact this team's members" feature, which module should I file it?
<jpds> ara: launchpad-registry.
<ara> jpds, thanks!
<\u03b5> Daviey, either it has been fixed or the "xx minutes _ago_"  confused you
<Daviey> \u03b5: I'm a plum. :) Been a long week already :)
<\u03b5> morning strikes again :-D
<Daviey> heh
<gnomefreak> is there a way to remove the location section on my home page? for some reason it keeps showing the map after i choose to hide the map. not every time but alot of the time it loads
<RoboTux> Hi all
<RoboTux> Is there someone who can help me with a deadlocked registration process with launchpad ?
<salgado> RoboTux, sure, what's up?
<RoboTux> I tried creating an account on launchpad but the mail say I've probably forgotten my password
<RoboTux> So I tried resetting the password and then it says that launchpad can't reset the password of a deactivated account
<RoboTux> So I feel deadlocked :)
<RoboTux> Should I give you my email in PM ?
<salgado> RoboTux, sure.  where did you get the message that you can't reset the password of a deactivated account?
<RoboTux> On launchpad itself
<RoboTux> I got a link after I asked to reset my password
<RoboTux> as if all was normal
<RoboTux> But when I clicked on the link it tells me it can't reset the password of a deactivated account
<RoboTux> If you want I can do the procedure again so I can give you the link
<salgado> RoboTux, yeah, I'd appreciate if you could do that
<RoboTux> Sure
<RoboTux> Oh shit
<RoboTux> I made it 3-4 times yesterday
<RoboTux> and today it seems to work
<RoboTux> Was there some maintenance yesterday ?
<RoboTux> No wait
<RoboTux> The bug is still there
<RoboTux> I just forgot one step
<RoboTux> After clicking on the link to reset the password it ask me for a new one
<RoboTux> Once I enter a valid one, I arrive here: https://login.launchpad.net/+deactivated
<salgado> RoboTux, ok, that looks like a bug on the Launchpad Login Service.  I'll forward it to the appropriate people
<RoboTux> Thanks
<RoboTux> Is it related to my account or it happens to everyone ?
<salgado> probably happens to everyone who has a deactivated account
<salgado> RoboTux, do you remember deactivating your LP account?
<RoboTux> I don't even remember activating it
<RoboTux> Is there an automatic account creation for maintainers of Debian Package ?
<salgado> there is, yes
<RoboTux> Then it must be that
<RoboTux> Because I'm pretty sure I never create anything on launchpad until yesterday
<salgado> yeah, but in that case it should allow you to reset your password
<salgado> RoboTux, there's an open bug about that, btw: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/556878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 556878 in canonical-identity-provider "Cannot reactivate a deactivated account" [Medium,Confirmed]
<salgado> I'll see if I can find a way to workaround it
<RoboTux> Thanks :)
<RoboTux> I suppose in the mean time I can create another account if I need to use launchpad
<salgado> RoboTux, can you tell me your email address?  I'll ask someone to change the status of your account so that you can login
<RoboTux> Yep sure, robotux@celest.fr
<salgado> s/login/reset the password
<RoboTux> That's perfect, thank you
<leogg> hello
<leogg> someone from the LP team that can help me with a bug report? :)
<elopio> Hello people @ #launchpad.
<elopio> I need to get the ownership of the Costa Rica LoCo team but I can't contact the current owner. Do you know whon should I talk to?
<elopio> *whom
<tsimpson> did you contact the LoCo Council?
<elopio> man, this is hard. I contacted them a while ago. I'll send an email to the council.
<elopio> thanks tsimpson.
<tsimpson> elopio: add an item to the agenda of the next loco council meeting (tomorrow)
<tsimpson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda <
<tsimpson> just make sure you're there for the meeting
<elopio> tsimpson, it says: please don't add items to the list on the day before a meeting.
<elopio> I'll write to the council and ask.
<tsimpson> attend the meeting anyway and ask them to check up on it
<Tohsh> I'm getting a 404 on one of my older PPA's that isn't updated for karmic, and I can't figure out how to get ppa-purge to remove the source. I keep getting a Warning that ppa-purge can't find the package list for sed PPA. Is there another way to remove it?
<andreserl> hi all, has something changed in PPA's, because i'm unable to upload a package without the orig.tar.gz, and IIRC, it used to be possible
<maxb> andreserl: It works if it can find the .orig.tar.gz in the PPA you are uploading to or in Ubuntu
<andreserl> maxb, ok thanks. found the problem :)
<barry> i am having a helluva time trying to get a ppa uploaded.  i'm sure there's something fundamental i don't understand.  the problem is that the ppa is always getting rejected because dput is not uploading the orig.tar.gz and lp can't find it.  is anybody availble to help?
<micahg> barry: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#versioning
<barry> micahg: thanks, tho i've read that page and tried many different combinations of version numbers, to no success.  e.g.
<barry> python-virtualenv (1.4.5-1ubuntu1ppa1) lucid; urgency=low
<andreserl> barry, im guessing that you did debuild -S -sa correct?
<barry> andreserl: well, i've been trying udd and so i did 'bzr bd -S' which has worked for me in the past
<barry> andreserl: and when i do 'debuild -S -sa' i get:
<barry> dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source
<barry>  
<micahg> what's this about an armel PPA?
<micahg> barry: #ubuntu-packaging might be a better place to ask
<barry> micahg: cool, thanks i will try there
<andreserl> barry, yeah I came accross with the same problem today. I cleaned up the build folder (removed build-area) and the sources. And then did bzr-buildpackage -S -- -sa
<andreserl> barry, and let's move it to #ubuntu-motu
<barry> andreserl: oh, let me try that.  -motu or -packaging?
<andreserl> barry, -motu
<barry> andreserl: thanks
<micahg> andreserl: #ubuntu-packaging is more appropriate unless this is specifically for a fix for archive
<barry> andreserl: well well well, that fixed it for me too!
<barry> how weird.  why do you think that fixed it?
<andreserl> micahg, in -motu is were we usually deal with packaging related stuff
<micahg> andreserl: yes, but a new channel was created since people were asking about non-archive packaging
<barry> i do want to be a motu some day :)
 * micahg too 
<andreserl> micahg, yeha but most of the MOTU's/Core Dev's that could help are in -packaging :)
<andreserl> im a MOTU xD
<andreserl> anyways, -motu would be the best channel
<micahg> andreserl: there are quite a few in -packaging now too
<barry> i think i get the basics of packaging, but there must have been something weird going on that cleaning up the build-area fixed
<persia> micahg: andersk
<micahg> persia: ?
<persia> micahg: andreserl: Just for clarification: -motu is for MOTU stuff (including packaging).  -packaging is for packaging stuff (including for the Ubuntu archive).  FOr PPA stuff, -motu definitely isn't best.
<persia> micahg: carriage-return-too-soon failure
<micahg> persia: I was trying to convey that, maybe I wasn't clear enough
<persia> I saw.  Just offering you support :)
<micahg> persia: thank you , I was about to ping you to explain anyways :)
<cjwatson> did something wonky just happen to edge?  all page styling has suddenly vanished for me
<beuno> launchpad 4.0 design!
<beuno> cjwatson, or, edge is being updated and something's wonky
<beuno> the proper people are aware and trying to fix it
<micahg> is the armel PPA on purpose and for everyone or by request only?
<cjwatson> beuno: thanks
<barry> cjwatson: wfm
<micahg> barry: I'm having the issue also
<beuno> barry, you're crazy. Are you on edge?
 * barry hits shift-R
<barry> beuno: ah, now i can see what happens to the style when you leave lp. :(
<barry> time for dinner i guess :)
<thumper> barry: hi
<mwhudson> beuno: 4.04 surely
<barry> thumper: hi
<thumper> barry: have you officially moved?
<barry> thumper: shhhhh :)
<bryceh> cjwatson, yeah seeing same here, just started within the last hour or so
#launchpad 2010-04-20
<wgrant> Is edge's CSS mean to be broken?
<beuno> wgrant, and js, yes
<beuno> it's being worked on
<mwhudson> well, "meant to" would be a stretch
<spm> no, but... :-/
<wgrant> Heh, and you can't disable the redirect, because the JS is broken.
 * wgrant looks up the cookie name.
<beuno> well, it makes me realize how well the js-less version works
<mwhudson> wgrant: yeah, we just found that one out
<poolie> lifeless: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/567004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567004 in launchpadlib "Need way to flag 'minor-change' changes" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> Shouldn't that really be on malone?
<poolie> oops-1
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1
<poolie> mwhudson: does loggerhead record oopses now?
<mwhudson> poolie: no
<mwhudson> should do, probably not too hard
<poolie> where do the exceptions go now?
<lifeless> OOPS-1571H345
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1571H345
<poolie> lifeless: ?
<lifeless> see #launchpad-dev
<poolie> ah ok-
<mwhudson> poolie: into the og
<mwhudson> poolie: into the debug.log
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> i found bug 84838 again
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 84838 in launchpad-code "code browser should use oops system" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84838
<poolie> 5-digit discount
 * mwhudson wonders if jml or i filed that
<mwhudson> oh, it was tim
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: noodles775 | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Tohsh> I'm getting a 404 on one of my older PPA's that isn't updated for karmic, and I can't figure out how to get ppa-purge to remove the source. I keep getting a Warning that ppa-purge can't find the package list for sed PPA. Is there another way to remove it?
<noodles775> Tohsh: What's the URL to the PPA?
<Tohsh> https://launchpad.net/~cmsj/+archive/znc
<Tohsh> ppa-purge ppa:cmsj/znc doesn't work
<noodles775> I've not used https://edge.launchpad.net/ppa-purge before, but it sounds like it expects the package list to be there. I'll take a look.
<Tohsh> Yeah I can't pull the package list because it only supports hardy
<Tohsh> So what I'm looking for is an alternative way to remove the ppa source
<Tohsh> When I do an update, its looking for karmic sources and it 404's
<noodles775> Do you need to use ppa-purge? If you've removed the ppa from your sources.list, will re-installing znc do what you want?
 * noodles775 reads more about ppa-purge
<Tohsh> well I can't find the source in sources.list
<Tohsh> But it still gets pulled with an update for some reason
<spm> noodles775: I'd be more worried about someone using PPA's from the Ng character. Shifty looking bloke...
<noodles775> heh
<Tohsh> ah I found sources.list.d
<noodles775> Great.
<Tohsh> seems its a directory haha
<Tohsh> Awesome that did it, thanks for the help noodles775
<noodles775> Yeah, the sources.list.d is a better way to manage your sources (easier to disable etc.)
<noodles775> No problems!
<jussi> sources.list.d holds individual sources list files, for all ppa's and repos added with add-apt
<Tohsh> Yeah just found that out
<Tohsh> was only checking in sources.list
<Tohsh> This is great, just what I wanted
<jussi> Tohsh: I found out the hard way also afew months back :D
<jussi> but its a good system
<Tohsh> haha yeah
<Tohsh> No need for ppa-purge then
<Tohsh> Thanks guys
 * igc dinner
<igc> night all
<humphreybc> hi all
<humphreybc> any rosetta developers around to have a chat?
<henninge> jtv is here ... ;)
<hyperair> vbnm'
<jtv> humphreybc: don't listen to henninge, he's one too
<hyperair> er whoops
<humphreybc> hahaha
<jtv> (but he's busy)
<jtv> humphreybc: how can I help you?
<humphreybc> okay, you guys Canonical folk?
<henninge> jtv: say "yes we are"!
<jtv> "yes we are"
<humphreybc> and you're going to UDS?
<jtv> I'm not
<henninge> lol
<henninge> humphreybc: I am
<humphreybc> okay, cool, so am I :)
<henninge> ;)
<humphreybc> I'm the Ubuntu Manual team lead
<jtv> henninge: no good can come of this... either he wants to buy you a beer or he wants to beat you up
<henninge> humphreybc: oh right, I saw the blueprint
<humphreybc> ah okay
<humphreybc> so basically it deals with a few things, mainly communication with translators and also fuzzy translations
<henninge> yes, I saw that
<jtv> Not fuzzy translations again!
<henninge> Not much hope for fuzzy translations, though ...
<humphreybc> I had coffee with thumper a few weeks ago and he said that our project was using rosetta in a way it wasn't designed for, which makes sense, because we've had quite a few issues with translators being all upset about us changing something and them losing their entire string ;)
<humphreybc> what's the story with fuzzy translations?
<henninge> humphreybc: we removed the feature like two years ago (before I joined)
<henninge> humphreybc: but I remember that we discussed that before. I wish we had a good solution for the long-string messages.
<henninge> *long-id*
<humphreybc> right, so rosetta as I understand it is mainly targeted at translating applications that have already entered a string freeze, and applications rather than books
<henninge> yes
 * henninge has a deja-vu with this ... ;-)
<humphreybc> see we have like 200 pages of stuff that needs to be translated in like, well, 3 months
<humphreybc> hahaha
<humphreybc> so do you guys have an API that we could tie into, if we wrote our own tool for translating our stuff specifically?
 * godbyk just sent humphreybc the transcript of our last go-around on this topic. :)
<jtv> humphreybc: you're pretty much down to working with pofiles there I think.
<humphreybc> I registered this blueprint for UDS-M a week or so ago, doesn't have to be an official session at UDS but if we can have some time to chat over a beer then that would be neat
<humphreybc> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/launchpad-translator-communication
<humphreybc> The fuzzy translations thing isn't the end of the world - but if we had a way to communicate with the translators more effectively, say, pop-up notes/dialogs, notes in the side bar or even just being able to edit the description up the top, it would make life easier
<humphreybc> we'd be able to make notes about freezes and such, tell them about latex commands and things
<jtv> humphreybc: the description up the top of what?
<jtv> oh, the page?
<humphreybc> yeah
<henninge> humphreybc: I think the communication part could be worth a session.
<henninge> humphreybc: maybe split the fuzzy part out of that?
<humphreybc> I can edit the blueprint, sure
<humphreybc> so the text up the top of this page here
<humphreybc> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<henninge> we should only really talk about fuzzy translation if somebody finds a real good new approach to it.
<humphreybc> would be nice if we could edit it
<humphreybc> also this text up the top of the individual language pages
<humphreybc> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual/lucid-e1/+lang/bn
<humphreybc> What we'd like to do is get into a meeting with some of the translators for some real feedback about how we could improve communication... only problem is that we can't get a hold of them in the first place to arrange a meeting!
<henninge> humphreybc: do you know any of them will be at UDS?
<humphreybc> umm... not sure.
<dpm> humphreybc, as a workaround, why not use the ubuntu-translators list, as I suggested on the bug? Sending announcements about freezes and releases to mailing lists is the most common way to communicate with translators. You can edit the template description in Launchpad already, but people expect to find static info there. Ideally Launchpad Translations would support the concept of string freezes
<humphreybc> dpm, who is subscribed to the translators list? ALL translators?
<humphreybc> Thing is, coz we're doing things a bit differently (LaTeX, lots of pages, short translation time, etc) we'd be emailing that list all the time
<dpm> humphreybc, all translation team coordinators should be subscribed, plus a bunch of other translators
<dpm> humphreybc, you can always contact translators in any of these ways-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Contact/. Yes, some of them will be at UDS, and some of them are hanging out in #ubuntu-translators
<humphreybc> have a look here, this is our pad where we jotted down some stuff
<humphreybc> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/UMPtranslations
<humphreybc> henninge, can we organize a session with rosetta people, myself and some translators? (Preferably ones that have done work on UMP)
<humphreybc> I can track down some translators who are attending
<humphreybc> Could we set up an Ubuntu Manual Translators Team?
<dpm> humphreybc, sending e-mails to the list is not a problem, if you do e.g. a release every 3 months. I'm not sure if you are doing things that differently, the only issue I see is the short translation time. Translating and reviewing translated documentation is much harder than applications, and I can tell you for certain that 3 months for 200 pages is way too little time
<dpm> humphreybc, feel free to propose a session on the Ubuntu Translators mailing list, and I can help with organising it if you want to drive it
<humphreybc> is there any way we can get some numbers on how many people are translating each language?
<humphreybc> dpm, I know 3 months is very short but we can't give them anymore, we write an entire manual from scratch every six months, 3 of those months are writing in english and editing before a freeze
<henninge> humphreybc: I am fine with having a session, I will be the only rosetta person there, though.
<humphreybc> what's a reasonable time for 200 pages to translate?
<humphreybc> dpm i'll email the translators ML tomorrow
<humphreybc> and propose a session
<jtv> humphreybc: a list of contributors is at the bottom of each translation page.  That's for the template you're looking at, in the language you're looking at.
<dpm> humphreybc, that's fine, you just have to be less prolific and let translators catch up ;) Thanks for proposing the session
<humphreybc> jtv, I didn't see the list of contributors. We are compiling credits and we want to include everyone, but it would take a long time to go through each of our 55 languages to find contributors, is there a way we can see all contributors on one page?
<jtv> humphreybc: why not use gettext credits messages?
<humphreybc> jtv, could you elaborate please?
<jtv> Sorry.  It's not actually gettext I see here, it's gnome.  But it should work anyway: just include a translatable message "translator-credits" in the template.
<jtv> Then when you export a translation to file, the "translation" of that message will have a list of contributors.
<jtv> At present that includes those who made suggestions that were not accepted, IIRC.
<jtv> (There are other accepted spellings of the magical message: translation-credits, translator_credits, and that's not mentioning various KDE spellings.  I don't know which is the most current, but to Launchpad it doesn't matter)
<humphreybc> okay, we're going to give that a shot
<humphreybc> is the translator-credits string a standard thing?
<jtv> humphreybc: let me look that up...
<humphreybc> ie, will translators know what to do when they come across it (once again, another example of where a bit fat dirty popup note explaining it would be useful)
<jtv> humphreybc: they won't need to do anything
<jtv> It shows up with a "read-only" icon and a tooltip saying the message is handled automatically.
<godbyk> jtv: how does it format (separate) the names?
<henninge> godbyk: by new lines
<humphreybc> Also, would it be beneficial for us to set up an Ubuntu Manual Translators team for the next release, and have all translators join that team. Then we could easily email that team's mailing list/announce stuff and whatnot to communicate
<jtv> humphreybc: I would say yes, that's useful whenever you want to coordinate something with people who can't all edit your wiki etc.
<humphreybc> we're probably going to delete our wiki in a couple of months as all content gets moved over to ubuntu-manual.org
<jtv> humphreybc: on a sidenote, and you may already know this, it's important to be aware of the difference between "translators" and "translation team," since any Launchpad user is typically allowed to suggest translations and it's the translation team's job to vet them.
<humphreybc> translation teams are restricted?
<humphreybc> do people have to do anything special to be accepted into the translation team?
<henninge> humphreybc: jtv was trying to explain the differnent roles of "translation teams" and "translation groups".
<humphreybc> okay
<henninge> See here for more on translation groups: https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/JoiningATranslationGroup
 * humphreybc is generally fairly confused about how translations work in LP
<jtv> humphreybc: a translation team is a regular team, except it's assigned a particular language inside the responsible translation group.
<henninge> jtv: yes, but that's not what humphreybc was talking about ;)
<dpm> humphreybc, it's probably best to explain this over a beer at UDS, but basically translation teams can choose their subscription policy (Open, Moderated, Restricted, etc.), and projects can choose the translation permissions. In order to join an e.g. Moderated team, a potential translator only has to contact the translation team for his/her language. That doesn't stop him/her to submit translation suggestions from day one, though
<jtv> henninge: let me finish!  humphreybc: teams in Launchpad have various options for membership, from completely open to restricted.
<henninge> humphreybc: you just wanted a Launchpad team for all translators from any language that work on your project, right? To be able to set up a mailing list for them, correct?
<jtv> humphreybc: separately from that, you can specify how the project's translations work, ranging from "anyone can do anything" to "only translation team members can work on translations for their assigned languages"
<humphreybc> henninge: yes, yes exactly
<humphreybc> jtv, yes we learnt that the hard way when someone destroyed some translation by copy and pasting stuff from Google Translate and a "real" translator told us off ;)
<humphreybc> translators are, on the most part, scary people
<humphreybc> we don't want to annoy them too much ;)
<jtv> people often are when they get passionate about something
<jtv> The choices depend a lot on scale and trade-offs between quality and quantity of translations, but more or less the preferred model is "Restricted" or "Structured" translations: anyone can make suggestions, and the translation teams specialize in vetting, not translating per se—even though in practice they'll usually do both.  So you accept people into the translation team because you trust them quality-wise and they are willing to take 
<jtv> (The difference between those two models is what happens when the translation group has no team for a particular language: leave those open for all or close them off)
<humphreybc> so how can we contact ALL translators for ALL languages who are ONLY translating our project?
<jtv> humphreybc: leaving the social aspects of emailing lots of people aside for the moment, the credits messages include email addresses.
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> so we get like 200+ individual email addresses to email
<humphreybc> that could work for now
<jtv> But not all those people may be particularly interested, so as I believe dpm said, emailing the ubuntu translators list is probably a good proxy.
<humphreybc> have a look here, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<humphreybc> between the section "Translation details" and "Permissions" how hard would it be to have a little text field we can type stuff into?
<humphreybc> just something we can customize for whatever's happening
<dpm> humphreybc, you can also post on the planet or if you still want to contact translators one by one, I'd rather recommend you to send an e-mail to each team's translation mailing list (much less work for you, similar effect, sorts the problem if people might not want to be contacted directly -they might not even have a visible e-mail address in LP-)
<humphreybc> that would still mean finding 55 mailing lists to email
<humphreybc> I'm not an Ubuntu member yet either, so can't post to the planet but I suspect I'll gain membership in the next few weeks :)
<dpm> well, as I said, the ubuntu-translators mailing list is a good proxy. People subscribed there should forward the relevant e-mails to their local lists
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> we'll do that for now then
<dpm> cool
<humphreybc> we don't have much to say to them right now, but for the future we will have lots to talk to them about
<jtv> I think that makes sense.  We didn't always have the Launchpad translation group, so historically, the Ubuntu translation group sort of fulfilled that role.
<jtv> So should be lots of overlap.
<humphreybc> maybe you guys can tell me, what's the process for approving sessions for UDS?
<humphreybc> I've registered a few, found out who the track leads are (a couple are for design and documentation, don't seem to be track leads for these - well... Ivanka and mdke, but they're seemingly uber busy) and I've emailed them the specs, but nothing's approved yet. How do I know what happens to my session proposals?
<humphreybc> See when you go into a language, up the top of the language it has a little message that says "Before translation, be sure to go through Ubuntu Norwegian Translators guidelines" - if we could have something like that for ALL languages under our project, that would be great. We could point to a page on our site with information specific for our translators
<jtv> humphreybc: I believe we have something like that for translation groups, but of course that doesn't help when you're using one that also works on other projects.
<dpm> humphreybc, I'd recommend trying to ask each lead on IRC about their method of accepting session if they are unresponsive on e-mail. I cannot speak for all of the sessions you want to propose, but if there is any related to documentation and translations, just ping me and I'll try to arrange it. Also this Thursday I'd like to organise a translations meeting to discuss the UDS session, so you might want to join us (most probably Thu 16:00 UTC, but I'll anno
<dpm> unce it on the mailing list later on with more details)
<dpm> I meant to discuss the translations UDS sessions
<henninge> jtv: but that sounds like an implementable feature
<humphreybc> 1600 UTC is 4am for me=S
<henninge> bird, worm, catch ;-P
<jtv> henninge: implementing it isn't the hard part (although you do need db review, code review, and UI review).
<humphreybc> forward any relevant emails to me, humphreybc@gmail.com - I'll join the ubuntu-translators mailing list now
<jtv> henninge: harder parts are figuring out the appropriate scope, and making it live together well with the other notices that people can stick on the top of translation pages.
<dpm> humphreybc, cool, thanks
<danilos> henninge, jtv: there's also that bug about showing potemplate description there
<jtv> danilos: I knew we had _something_... thanks
<danilos> dpm should know about it too since I think he filed it :)
<jtv> bug 512133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512133 in rosetta "Make template description visible to translators" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512133
<dpm> danilos, ah, it wasn't me this time, Adi filed it :)
<danilos> dpm, ah, right, sorry :)
<dpm> I can file more rosetta bugs, if you push me ;)
<danilos> dpm, if you want to fix them as well, sure :)
<dpm> danilos, I should have expected that one and keep my mouth shut :P
<lucas> hi
<lucas> I suspect that several i386 buildds have a wrong /etc/hosts. Ie, opening a listening socket and connecting to $(hostname) doesn't work because of a wrong DNS entry.
<lucas> mpich2 is failed to build because of that
<wgrant> lamont: ^^
<lamont> lucas: name an example?
<lucas> lamont: vernadsky
<lucas> lamont: palmer, too
<lamont> le sigh.  fixed, and mpich2 given back - I'll script my way through the lot of them
<lucas> lamont: thanks
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> mrevell: you contacted me via email about my project
<thopiekar> :)
* noodles775 changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> Hi thopiekar, I did
<thopiekar> mrevell: have you read my mail? hope that the translation of the projects blog will give you some answers.. google translated sites are not always good to understand
<mrevell> thopiekar, Thanks. I'll take a look with Google Translate and then send any questions that come up. It sounds like a really interesting project :)
<thopiekar> the thing is that the most needed thing that would other people need is the source code of the program that I wrote for the arduino.. I'm not familiar with making money with opensource applications, so I decided to keep the code closed and make the client that is needed for configuring the arduino open source..
 * thopiekar has just missed the moment with the money making money with packaging canola for ubuntu :P
<thomasvs> hi.  launchpad allows me to create a list for team members of a project.  but is there a way to create a mailinglist that anyone can subscribe to, for users ?
<maxb> Sadly, no. But, you can create a second team as an Open Team, and add a mailing list to that
<thomasvs> maxb: huh
<thomasvs> maxb: so you mean create a team for a non-existing project ?
<maxb> There is no explicit 1-to-1 relationship between teams and projects
<dickelbeck> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/106874   is in bad need of attention.
<dickelbeck> can we get somebody to actually work on this and get it done?
<deryck> dickelbeck, hi
<dickelbeck> deryk: hi
<deryck> dickelbeck, it's just going to take a while.  Sorry.  I've got you on  my todo list and am working my way down the list.  I hope you see your import done this week.
<dickelbeck> can anybody else finish it sooner?
<deryck> dickelbeck, no.  There are 5 full time launchpad bugs hackers who can get this done.  Only 4 including myself know how to do it....
<deryck> dickelbeck, two of the four are on other dev work and me and another dev are trying to catch up the bug imports.
<deryck> dickelbeck, the other dev has 3-4 and I am doing two of them.
<dickelbeck> when the import happens, will it overwrite any bug that are entered directly into launchpad via the http?
<deryck> dickelbeck, no, it just adds the imported bugs
<dickelbeck> so there should be nothing keeping us from using the "Bugs" UI now, and moving forward?
<deryck> dickelbeck, right.  You can do whatever you want on bugs right now.  And when we get these older bugs imported, they will just exist alongside any newer bugs you entered into lp directly.
<dickelbeck> Thanks.  I hope you can get this done this week.
<deryck> dickelbeck, I feel that we can.  Other issues like staging not updating slowed down your import more than normal.  Though these things do take a while anyway.
<dickelbeck> I am documenting this conversation on our project's mailing list, and delegating the reminder process to somebody else. I am quite spent over it right now.  But thanks for your commitment.
<crimsun> hmm, I'm receiving a lot of http 500s when using openid to sign-in from non-edge to edge.
<crimsun> usually reloading the page is sufficient to "make it work", but...
<ffd> hi - i'm trying to add an attachment to a bug but no luck
<goundy> hi
<goundy> guys, no news about lp wiki support ?
<micahg> ffd: what browser?
<ffd> micahg: chrome
<micahg> ffd: no idea then
<micahg> ffd: someone else might know, what's the error
<ffd> it just says: if the problem persist, try irc
<maxb> goundy: You should probably find and subscribe to the bug, to be notified if/when something happens
<ffd> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<goundy> maxb, I am already. Just thought it was weird there was no input for that long time
<ffd> i can view the bug alright, it's just when i try to post a comment with an attachment it times out
<goundy> thanks anyway ;)
<maxb> It is not weird. Just means no one has got around to it
<goundy> maxb, still weird though :)
<goundy> Wiki support is a major issue afaik
<maxb> A shortage of developer time is not weird :-)
<goundy> thought it had a higher priority
<ffd> ok - tried firefox to add attachment; launchpad claims the 470 k file is empty?
<micahg> is LP down?
<keffie_jayx> helo guys, I have added a new version of a package to the ppa  1.0-0ubuntu1, being 1.0-b4-0ubuntu1 the previous version. however the beta 4 version still gets priority in my pc over the 1.0 final release
<keffie_jayx> micahg: seems fine here
<micahg> keffie_jayx: k
<keffie_jayx> micahg:  what service are you using , bugs, answers... ?
<micahg> keffie_jayx: it's an internet issue is seems
<ffd> hi - having problems attaching a file to a bug i've filed; chrome times out, firefox claims file (470 k) is empty.
<geser> keffie_jayx: 1.0-b4-0ubuntu1 is bigger than 1.0-0ubuntu1
<keffie_jayx> would 1.0-final-0ubuntu1 be bigger than 1.0-b4-0ubuntu1?
<keffie_jayx> I guess I need to study naming schemas a bit better... :S
<geser> keffie_jayx: dpkg --compare-versions 1.0-b4-0ubuntu1 lt 1.0-final-0ubuntu1 && echo true || echo false
<keffie_jayx> nice
<keffie_jayx> geser: true means it is ?
<geser> yes
<geser> lt is <=
<keffie_jayx> I see ... nice
<geser> (less than)
<keffie_jayx> geser: neat, thanks
<sbeattie> Hello, are there issues with launchpad right now? I'm trying to file a bug as part of the lucid rc milestone testing, and I've gotten 3 timeout oops in a row. Last oops ID is OOPS-1571A2227
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1571A2227
<Zarathoustra> Hi..
<deryck> sbeattie, are you getting timeouts on the dupe search or on the form to report a bug?
<sbeattie> deryck: the form to report a bug.
<Zarathoustra> This is now more than 3 week I request someboby solve the problem about my account creation
<sbeattie> deryck: the 4th attempt just went through; bug 567425 if you want to see what the successful submission looked like.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567425 in fglrx-installer "package fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567425
<Zarathoustra> I sent a mail at feedback@launchpad.net 7 days ago and I get no answer
<deryck> sbeattie, thanks.  I think we might be doing something wrong with subscribers when filing a bug.  There are a lot of "also notified" subscribers there.
<Zarathoustra> I should want to know why I get  no feedback, no help, no solution
<deryck> Hi Zarathoustra.  I'm looking at feedback mail now to find your email.
<Zarathoustra> deryck: thanks...
<sbeattie> deryck: interesting. for some reason the number of people subsribing themselves to all ubuntu bugs has been creeping up.
<deryck> sbeattie, we are planning to make it so users can't subscribe directly to all Ubuntu bugs this month.
<sbeattie> That'd be great.
<Zarathoustra> deryck:  13/04/2010 23:34 (UTC+1)
<Zarathoustra> deryck: subject: Problem in account creation
<deryck> Zarathoustra, thanks.  but I can't find a mail from you.
<deryck> sinzui, maybe you can help Zarathoustra ^^?
<Zarathoustra> deryck: I resend!
<Zarathoustra> deryck: done
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, deryck: I may be able to help. Since accounts are now in Ubuntu Single Signon, there are many things I cannot help with
<sinzui> Zarathoustra can you login at https://login.ubuntu.com/ ? the launchpad version is a stripped down instance of Ubuntu/
<BenB> could you please releave the REFERER requirement for launchpad? I'm sure you have a reason, but most other systems can deal without it.
<BenB> I don't want to send a referer for privacy reasons, and I don't want to mess with my prefs every time I want to submit something to launchpad
<deryck> sinzui, thanks for stepping in, I know almost nothing about ubuntu-sso yet, so I assumed you might have some info, which is better than none. :)
<sinzui> BenB We need the referer to to prevent a security issue.
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: the problem is, as I failed to create a /away Home sweet home account, I add my /away Home sweet home email to my "job" account, hoping I could received mails from mailing lists on twice email (of course, this don't work)
<BenB> sinzui: which one?
<sinzui> BenB I know this is inconvenient, but leaking risking everyone for a few users who want to extra privacy is too much to ask
<BenB> sinzui: it can't be needed: you can always use <input type="hidden" value="sfdghsdfgh"/> and send that as param to the next page
<sinzui> BenB I do not know. I did not work on the issue
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: of course, I can login with my personnal adress, but in my job account
<BenB> sinzui: well, the solution I mentione is much more secure than a referer
<BenB> sinzui: who does know? I think this is a new problem. I've had the referer blocked since a long time.
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: that is why I asked, on feedback@launchpad.net, to remove the 2nd email adress for my account
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, okay, That is not related to Launchpad
<Zarathoustra> deryck: sinzui: did you received the mail I just resent?
<sinzui> feedback is moderated by someone other than us
<deryck> BenB, perhaps you want to look at Bug #560246 which also asks similar questions to yours.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560246 in launchpad-foundations "Requiring REFERER makes user privacy more difficult and CSRF could be prevented more robustly" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/560246
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, ask a question at https://launchpad.net/launchpad-registry . I will assign it to an admin who can investigate the issue with the SSO team
<BenB> hihi. "Does this bug affect you?" "Yes." "Please turn on referer"
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, there is no UI for removing an email address since to allows someone else to claim it and become you. An admin can make a change to the db
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: I reported my problem on https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ at least 3 week ago!
<deryck> ok, later on everyone.  I'm out.
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, I do not know if admins attend the forms, they do work with answers and they do close the ones that they are assigned. That is the best suggestion I have. No one working on Launchpad can access the SSO system.
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: it seems this is a SSO problem, not a launchpad problem, don't you think?
<sinzui> It is
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: so, do you think open a question on launchpad is usefull to my problem?
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/107955
<sinzui> Zarathoustra, it does help to have this issue tracked. I assigned the issue to an admin who can fix the issue and record how we can deal with this sort of problem in the future
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: ok...
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: but this is just another report, on another place.
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: I get in despair now, this is more than 3 weeks I got this poblem, I reported, and I got no answer from place I reported :-(
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: no reason I stay now on the channel? I just have to have a look to the question I asked?
<Zarathoustra> sinzui: once or twice a day?
<elb> wait, what?
<elb> you have to be here to see an answer to your question, on IRC
<elb> oh, you asked on launchpad, -ECHAN, sorry
<maxb> <sinzui> Zarathoustra, there is no UI for removing an email address since to allows someone else to claim it and become you. An admin can make a change to the db
<maxb> <
<maxb> *blink*
<maxb> "become you" ?
<Zarathoustra> flacoste: it seems to me you speak french, no?
<flacoste> Zarathoustra: i do
<flacoste> it's my mother tongue
<Zarathoustra> flacoste: and you are closer to canonical
<Zarathoustra> flacoste: mine also, so, private discussion ;-)
<ubuntujenkins> hello I am a having a problem with this series https://launchpad.net/quickshot/releases everytime i visit the page i get 400 Error retrieving series data. No such operation: get_timeline . Is this a bug or have i done something wrong? Also I am having trouble creating a milestone for this series. I would like one with the date 31-03-2010 . Is the problem because the date is in the past?
<wgrant> ubuntujenkins: Ah, you've found a bug.
<wgrant> When it makes an AJAX call, it tries to call get_timeline on the 'releases' attribute of your project.
<wgrant> Because the attribute name takes precendence over the series traversal :/
<ubuntujenkins> so is it because i called it releases, if i name it something else does that fix it?
<wgrant> Exactly.
<ubuntujenkins> is this an existing bug or shall i report it as well. do i need to rename the branch or the series or both?
<wgrant> You need to rename the series. I will file the bug.
<ubuntujenkins> ok thanks wgrant.
<ubuntujenkins> is the milestone problem related?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> Bug #567583
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567583 in launchpad-foundations "API collections shadow the default traversal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/567583
<ubuntujenkins> right renames release
<ubuntujenkins> thanks i have subscribed
#launchpad 2010-04-21
<kamalm> Any advice for this bzr / lp error?...   $ bzr branch lp:ubuntu/gpredict
<kamalm> bzr: ERROR: No such file: ('gpredictmodclose.png-20090719132917-5uj5gqq8tkuqbg9n-560', 'james.westby@ubuntu.com-20060912224333-x3ysh6wyzs2d5tls')
<wgrant> kamalm: That branch is corrupt.
<wgrant> james_w: ^^
<lifeless> wgrant: in what way ?
<cody-somerville> Where can I put random launchpad scripts that I create?
<cody-somerville> ie. is there a branch somewhere to share them (sorta like Jono's python snippet repository idea).
<cody-somerville> s/./?/
<wgrant> lamont: Why is ivy virtual? That seems very dangerous, unless armel has sprouted virtualisation support lately.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, soyuz has sprouted builder pool policy stuff
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Not yet.
<cody-somerville> wgrant, You have to have a flag set on your PPA to have your PPA be built on the fake virtual armel buildds
<wgrant> Ah, that one.
<spiv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/567258 is timing out for me (no response from server at all).  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/567258 seems ok.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 567258 in bzr "missing this_branch during 'bzr switch'" [Undecided,New]
<CarlFK>  how do I find a PPA for jython release?  I found this. which isn't that https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/jython/trunk
<spiv> losa ping: I'm getting lots of "Connection timed out" errors from pages on launchpad.net and edge.launchpad.net
<spm> spiv: stop using a 1200 baud modem?
<spiv> spm: :)
<spm> spiv: any commonality? bugs vs answers etc?
<spiv> I certainly wouldn't rule out shenanigans at exetel.
<spiv> spm: not really, I was originally trying to look at bugs but now everything seems equally inaccessible for me
<spm> :-(
<spiv> spm: if things are normal enough on your end then I'm happy to assume my ISP is having woes.  It wouldn't be the first wobbly moment this week.
<spm> spiv: seems normal for me. but not prepared to rule out shennanigans elsewhere.
<spm> hrm
<spiv> Or maybe my session is busted?
<spm> that should fail immediately, not timeout. ??
<spiv> Hmm, a new browser with no cookies works ok (slow, as usual, but ok)
<spm> curious
<spiv> The failing browser does get as far as being redirected to edge.
<spiv> The fresh browser isn't having any luck with edge either, must be about due to timeout.
<spiv> Hmm, where has the "disable edge redirect for 2 hours" link gone?
<spm> **** WE APPEAR TO HAVE LOST CODEHOST SERVICES. Chasing. No ETA... ****
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: CODEHOST is down. No ETA | http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<spm> **** CODEHOST is back, pls let us know ASAP if you note any... new ;-) funkies ****
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<poolie> hi spm, well done
<poolie> what happened?
<spm> server poo'ed itself. why etc unknown so far.
<poolie> also, if you've got your breath back, is there a reverse proxy in front of codebrowse?
<spm> poolie: yes tehre is
<ajmitch> Which part of LP refreshes the information on https://edge.launchpad.net/debian/+source/gpt
<ajmitch> ?
<poolie> spm, yay, so if we made it a bit smarter about emitting cache control headers, the proxy could potentially take some of the load off
<spm> poolie: not atm; aiui. we only reverse proxy; not cache as well. tho the latter would be possible I guess. If only we had a friendly squid core dev to help us set that up somwhere.....
<poolie> ok, but it should be a pretty small change?
<mwhudson> ajmitch: that might be the mysterious 'gina' ?
<doctormo> With the openid system, what would devels say to having a small form factor html page a bit like the facebook page?
<doctormo> because right now it's really hard to stick launchpad credentials page into a webkit pannel without having people scroll around for the logon boxes.
<wgrant> mwhudson, ajmitch: Indeed, that is gina.
<wgrant> Perhaps more correctly pronounced "run away", however.
<wgrant> doctormo: Unfortunately, SSO is controlled by ISD. ISD does not exist.
<wgrant> At least to the public.
<ajmitch> wgrant: it seems to have run away, given that the data for the package I listed is missing unstable on that page
<ajmitch> unless there's some magical place I need to look for it
<wgrant> ajmitch: Yeah, just noticed that.
<wgrant> Something is up.
<doctormo> wgrant: Yes, an unfortunate situation for common sense.
<wgrant> StevenK: You know and love gina, right?
 * ajmitch can hear the screams from here
<cody-somerville> doctormo, wgrant: The situation with the Ubuntu SSO service should improve soon. I'm pretty sure they're working on the issue.
<doctormo> cody-somerville: What happened to put it in this situation? what's the history?
<lifeless> it got moved to a different team at the same time that the lp code base was open sourced
<lifeless> as part of the meeting the U1 login needs, not because of the open sourcing
<doctormo> lifeless: To the online service team?
<lifeless> no, ISD
<doctormo> oh right
<lifeless>  / IS
 * wgrant gives ISD 0/100 for communication.
<lifeless> I believe there is also a dev/ops split to it as most of our services have
<doctormo> lifeless: I know I have several alarm bells that go off when that senario is replayed through my head, was this a sane move since IDS isn't really devel?
<wgrant> Well, that's fairly irrelevant, since to the team does not exist to most of SSO's users.
<cody-somerville> ISD is a development team.
<doctormo> IS / ISD?
<doctormo> I thought they just did scripts for internal consumption, that sort of thing.
<cody-somerville> They do more than just write some 'scripts' but its true that they're not really a public facing team - thus why Canonical is working on fixing the situation.
<doctormo> cody-somerville: Will some of them be at UDS?
<wgrant> But the situation only broke less than a year ago, for reasons which are unclea.r
<cody-somerville> doctormo, Not sure. That part of Canonical has been changing rapidly the last while to better meet Canonical's growing infrastructure needs.
<cody-somerville> doctormo, I'll look for you though.
<doctormo> :-) great, we should get a beer of something.
<cody-somerville> doctormo, From a quick glance, it looks like 3 or 4 members from ISD are attending.
<ub3rst4r> is there a bug with the answer module in launchpad?
<mwhudson> ub3rst4r: there are probably a few, yes
<ub3rst4r> k
<ub3rst4r> cus just i found a security vuln in it
<ub3rst4r> should i report it on the website?
<igc> mwhudson, spm: how frequently do new loggerhead releases roll out?
<mwhudson> igc: changes to ~launchpad-pqm/loggerhead/devel are rolled out within 24 hours
<igc> mwhudson, spm: could we get trunk rolling out to edge.codebrowse.* say?
<mwhudson> igc: trunk as in lp:loggerhead ?
<igc> and only change the production version when new LP versions go live?
<igc> yes
<mwhudson> igc: i think the sysadmins would be mildly uneasy at that; there are community (as in "not employed by canonical") people who can and do commit to the branch
<mwhudson> igc: currently there is no 'edge' codebrowse
<mwhudson> bazaar.edge.launchpad.net/~user/product/branch/changes goes to the same loggerhead instance as bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/product/branch/changes
 * spm can forsee a new RT in his immediate future...
<igc> mwhudson: right. So what's your opinion on introducing a new test instance of loggerhead?
<poolie> so i'd like to get changes coming into loggerhead a bit faster
<poolie> considering the oldest mp is about 15 months :)
<poolie> but not in a way that will cause undue headaches for OSAs or lp users
<poolie> istm an edge branch would be good
<poolie> (== "it seems to me")
<igc> spm: I updated that rt ticket with a better set of verbs
<igc> spm: to grep for
<mwhudson> igc: sounds good to me
<mwhudson> igc: the memory usage is under control now it seems so running two on the same box doesn't scare me too much
<spm> igc: yarp, saw that
<mwhudson> poolie: +1 to more movement on loggerhead
<poolie> but even then, it probably should only be merged to by canonical staff
<mwhudson> i've been pretty slack :/
<poolie> lifeless: fwiw codebrowse does not send cacheabilty headers atm
<lifeless> poolie: I know; mwhudson and I have discussed it a fair bit
<poolie> it would be interesting to set up a caching reverse proxy
<lifeless> he had an experimental branch at one point, I believe
<mwhudson> poolie: i just replied to your mail on that subject
<Sazpaimon> I added a few .po files from my project to add to my translations list, and its been a while and theyre still listed under "needs review"
<Sazpaimon> what gives?
<poolie> thanks
<igc> spm: any input on a second loggerhead instance? It would be good to use the "test" one (accessed via edge) to collect some more detailed usage stats soon, so I'd want the logs for the 2 instances to be separate. Sound feasible?
<spm> igc: hrm. not sure I follow exactly. which usage stats exactly? As the ones I've been grabing for you are from apache; and we don't need a separate LH instance to have 'edge' of that.
<igc> spm: just thinking (incoherently) out loud
 * spm makes out like a teddybear in the corner...
<igc> spm: I was thinking custom (internal) logs for extra info
<igc> spm: but maybe the apache ones will tell me everything I'm curious about once I dig a bit deeper into them
<spm> sure. that should work - just create a new edge apache fe, and modify to your hearts content
<spm> igc: BTW. I *meant* to tell you. the 2nd field in those logs has been appropriated. That's time to return (everything) in micro seconds. ie 10^-6.
<spm> it will tend to lie for images/css etc as they'll get pipelined; but be fine for html
<spm> *** FYI. Codehost coming down shortly for a Cherry Pick. downtime should be < 1 minute ***
<spm> *** FYI. Major Problems with the Librarian Server atm. No ETA, hopefully < 10-15mins ***
<jamesh> problem solved now?
<jamesh> at least the page that was timing out earlier seems to be loading properly now
<spiv> spm: codehosting ssh seems to be having trouble too, is that related?
<spm> spiv: unf when the librarain goes it clobebrs everything badly. we're restarting everything atm...
<spm> and I mean *everything*
<spiv> spm: ah, back now?  I was getting publickey denied and connection reset...
<spm> parts yes
<spiv> spm: ah good, expected collateral damage then :)
<spm> heh, something like that
<spiv> Well, better than discovering a whole new operational issue at 5 to 6 ;)
<mrevell> Morning
<phuang> hi
<phuang> <phuang> my PPA seems be locked. all build failed by uploading failed
<phuang> <phuang> Here is one build. https://launchpad.net/~shawn-p-huang/+archive/ppa/+build/1701077
<phuang> <phuang> anyone can help me?
<spm> spiv: :-) the days work ends when the smoke clears. and not until.
<wgrant> spm: Looks like process-upload.py on cesium left a lock around, maybe due to the librarian outage?
<spm> probably
<spm> oh cesium. that's soyuz. nothing important. it can wait till tomorrow.
<wgrant> Heh.
<bigjools> cesium doesn't run p-u
<bigjools> well, apart from builds
<bigjools> if that's what you mean?
<wgrant> It is what I mean.
<bigjools> k
<bigjools> how do you know? :)
<wgrant> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44946969/upload_1701077_log.txt
<spm> bwhahahaha
<cody-somerville> heh
<spm> actually.: Apr 21 09:39 process-upload-buildd.lock Wed Apr 21 09:40:09 BST 2010 <== so not related to lib outage
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Wait. Isn't that really recent?
<spm> well. perhaps not *directly* indirectly is a diff issue.
<spm> yah. the lockfile there right now (well a few mins ago) was only a min old
<wgrant> OK, so maybe it's fixed itself.
<spm> soyuz? FIX  ITSELF? I fall about with much mirth laughing and finger pointing at bigjools :-P
<spm> and promptly get punched in the nose...
<wgrant> Hey, buildd-manager doesn't kill itself tooooooo much any more...
<wgrant> phuang: If you retry those builds, they will probably work.
<phuang> wgrant, ok.
<phuang> Just resubmitted builds.
<phuang> thanks
<wgrant> spm: Um, there aren't two buildd-managers running, are there?
<wgrant> There was another of those errors at :37, which is alarmingly close.
<spm> that would be levels of evil...
<spm> doesn't appear to be. trwisted ftpmaster and a process-upload. are the only two running atm, both are newish.
<spm> hrm. both are before the lib fail too..... that's not good.
<spm> bigjools: mthaddon: I'm calling shenanigans. killing both and restarting builddmanager. see ^^ for why
<wgrant> Um, so p-u is old, but keeps updating its lockfile?
<bigjools> spm: both of what?
<spm> I call busted.
<spm> 1000     30888  5.5  8.1 588688 168660 ?       Sl   08:58   2:42 /usr/bin/python2.5 /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/bin/twistd --pidfile /srv/launchpad.net/var/ftpmaster-buildd-manager.pid --python /srv/launchpad.net/codelines/current/daemons/buildd-manager.tac --logfile /srv/launchpad.net/production-logs/buildd-manager.log
<spm> 1000     29861  0.2  7.7 494488 160600 ?       Sl   08:30   0:11 /usr/bin/python2.5 scripts/process-upload.py -Mvv --context buildd --log-file /srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster/incoming/20100421-083058-1701007-3368908/uploader.log -d ubuntu -s lucid -b 1701007 -J 20100421-083058-1701007-3368908 --context=buildd /srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster
<spm> bigjools: ^^
<mthaddon> thx
<wgrant> ... ew.
<wgrant> Is that server BST or UTC?
 * ajmitch guesses that's not a good thing?
<spm> that's ~ 15 before the librarian went; on proc-upload. BST.
<bigjools> sigh
<spm> the buildd mgr looks about right time wise; but a restart can't hurt.
 * wgrant spits and curses at servers that are close, but not quite UTC.
<bigjools> our code does not cope will with the librarian disappearing
<mwhudson> spm: so the librarian _was_ borked then?
<spm> mwhudson: yup. really borked.
<bigjools> spm, mwhudson: squid went bang I thought?
<bigjools> or is this something else today?
<spm> mwhudson: unf I didn't notice it when we were debugging. but the clue was right in front of me. I guess I just wasn't looking for it. :-/
<spm> bigjools: codehost had a h/w fail; librarian apparently oomk'd.
<bigjools> \o/
<spm> yeah. only not so much. :-(
<bigjools> that's special
<spm> whole bunches of special
<wgrant> spm: Is p-u looking a bit less ill now?:
<bigjools> special with a cherry on top
<spm> well, the times are better; but this is soyuz. 'ill' is relative :-P
 * bigjools is hurt
 * spm gets the feeling bigjools will share the hurt next allhands...
<bigjools> :)
<spm> heh
<bigjools> are you going to Brussels?
 * thumper wonders when the next all hands is
<spm> UDS? no. we did our IS Sprint there as a scouting trip tho.
<spm> There are some *excellent* restaurants in the nearbyish area. Waterloo.
<spm> One steakhouse is good enough to pass on brekky and lunch to ensure you have room
<wgrant> Haha.
<spm> heh. myself, nafallo, stefan and agy (an aussie, swede, american and south african walk into an italian restaurant in belgium....) went to one very swicho looking restaurant, that wasn't too badly priced, and VERY good.
<spm> swisho!
<Nafallo> an american living in canada should mind you ;-)
<spm> lets not confuse matters even more :-D
<Nafallo> heh
<jkakar> Is there any reason I'd want to set a 'Driver' on a Launchpad project... I think I knew why this might be some time ago, but I've forgotten and it's not very obvious from the UI what it means.
<spm> jkakar: I think it's to share perms around, without a group. but... guessing. :-/
<bigjools> spm: some hands is in brussels just before UDS
<wgrant> jkakar: s/Driver/Release manager/
<jkakar> wgrant: Okay, that helps a bit... but what will I be able to do that I can't do now, once I specify a person/team that owns this role?
<wgrant> Lets them deal with milestones, releases, nominations, etc.
<jkakar> Hmm.
<wgrant> Without giving them full project privs.
<spm> bigjools: wgrant: proc-upload looks much happier. I call Cheerful; and head in a vaguely dinnerwards direction.
<wgrant> spm: Thanks for unbreaking.
<jkakar> How bizarre... so basically, unless I care about holding back privileges, I shouldn't have to worry about this, right?
<wgrant> jkakar: Exactly.
<spm> wgrant: np, enjoy your birthday, hope 1. the loot was excellent; and 2. there is cake
<wgrant> Irrelevant for all but the big insane projects.
<jkakar> wgrant: Awesome, thanks.
<jkakar> wgrant: Oh, happy birthday. :)
<phuang> hi wgrant
<wgrant> phuang: Hi.
<phuang> All builds in PPA completed successful. but all binary packages are waiting for publication for a very long time.
<wgrant> mthaddon: What's cron.publish-ppa doing?
<wgrant> (germanium)
 * bigjools looks at the log
<bigjools> "Could not claim lock file."
<bigjools> garrrrrr
<wgrant> As usual.
<wgrant> It sort of feels like something is holding the old librarian connections still...
<wgrant> Which is a bit odd, if it was restarted.
<cody-somerville> Is loggerhead having trouble? I keep getting 'Please try again' when trying to browse a branch.
<jml> cody-somerville, what happens when you try again?
<cody-somerville> jml, 'Please try again' but just tried *again* after that and it worked
<jml> cody-somerville, I've seen this behaviour before -- I think it's a known bug
<jml> cody-somerville, something to do with caches being populated
<ubuntujenkins> hello, I have just registered blue prints here https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/quickshot but they haven't been sent to the quickshot devs mailing list. Where is the setting that i need to change?
<zyga> hi, is there any feature that would make it possible to track my "personal" assigned bugs vs "non-personal" assigned bugs? (my work)
<glen> hey. how to avoid some stupid other developing removing revisions: 6 revisions were removed from the branch.
<glen> i.e if he forgets to do bzr pull before commit and push
<maxb> glen: push will not do that
<maxb> Do you perhaps mean push --overwrite?
<glen> he said he did merge
<persia> Only social controls can address push --overwrite
<maxb> In that case, I suspect the truth is that no revisions were removed, but some where renumbered
<glen> yes. renumbered down
<maxb> In that case, you may be interested in a somewhat underdocumented Bazaar setting called append_revisions_only
<glen> yes :)
<glen> what he did was: bzr commit; bzr push (which failed); bzr merge; bzr commit; bzr push
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: EdwinGrubbs | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maxb> Right, this is understandable.
<maxb> Unfortunately there is no command line UI for setting append_revisions_only. However, you can do it with a fragment of Python code.
<maxb> Wait a moment whilst I remember it
<glen> so if this setting is enabled, how the developer should behave, the same except the numbers don't go down?
<maxb> The developer will be denied the ability to push the result of a merge which would cause renumbering
<glen> so how he should behave to overcome problem?
<maxb> Instead, it is necessary to push the result of merging your work into the existing public branch *not* the other way around
<glen> nuke his local copy and checkout again? or how?
<EdwinGrubbs> barry: is this possible? are there directions for this? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+question/107943
<maxb> glen: 'cd a-clean-branch-of-the-upstream-public-branch; bzr merge ../the-local-branch-with-my-work; bzr commit; bzr push'
<thopiekar> hi
<thopiekar> mrevell: ping
<mrevell> hello thopiekar
<thopiekar> Who is the audience of your blog? , mrevell
<mrevell> thopiekar, It gets syndicated on Planet Ubuntu but mostly it's just people who use Launchpad and are interested enough in LP to read about new features and interesting projects using it.
<glen> maxb: and later cd ../the-local-branch-with-my-work; bzr merge, to get back on track on original dir?
<glen> bzr merge <upstream_url>
<maxb> glen: Normally you would pull, not merge, from upstream at that point
<glen> ah. ok
<thopiekar> ok, I asked because I really what to provide as much as possible information for your audience in which they are interested in.
<thopiekar> mrevell: ^
<thopiekar> :)
<mrevell> thopiekar, I think the posts that are most appreciated are those with loads of technical detail. It's a blog read mostly by free software developers :)
<maxb> python -c 'from bzrlib.branch import Branch as B; b = B.open("bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maxb/udd/dev"); b.set_append_revisions_only(True)'
<maxb> glen: ^ There is an example of me turning on append_revisions_only for a branch I own
<maxb> By the way, you may wish to address pure-Bazaar issues in #bzr, not #launchpad, as you will have a wider pool of people to offer help there.
<glen> maxb: ah, i tought this is launchpad specific setting
<glen> because i've heard of the append_revisions_only setting somewhere
<sinzui> EdwinGrubbs, losas know how to import mboxes. assign the issue to them
<sinzui> EdwinGrubbs, I will, since I see the page
<EdwinGrubbs> sinzui: ok, thanks
<mtaylor> kiko: are you interested in knowing when ppa has sporadic issues like 2010-04-21 08:32:37 INFO    creating lockfile
<mtaylor> 2010-04-21 08:32:37 DEBUG   Lockfile /var/lock/process-upload-buildd.lock in use
<barry> EdwinGrubbs: i'll respond to that question
<ehmdotmicro> I am currently unable to log into staging.launchpad.net. A bug has been filed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/566778. Can anyone help?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 566778 in canonical-identity-provider "login.staging.launchpad.net crashes on login" [Undecided,New]
<tyarusso> For a commercial project, with the paying to use Launchpad for it, is it possible to use our own domain name to access that as well?  Or would we need a local installation for that?
<azop> tyarusso: I don't believe it's possible
<tyarusso> ok
<sshaw> is it possible to trigger a rebuild in launchpad without rechecking in a package? or do packages auto rebuild when the package that they depend on is checked in?
<geser> if your package is in DEPWAIT it will be retried automatically again once the missing build-dependency is available
<sshaw> I wonder if my build-dependency stuff is off
 * sshaw looks into it
<Zarathoustra> Hi chan
<Zarathoustra> flacoste: salut !
<Zarathoustra> Many many thanks to flacoste who succeded to solve my account creation poblem and whom karma lot increase tonight with 4 new bug report ;-)
<Zarathoustra> bye chan!
<squisher> Hey, I created a new ppa, and uploaded packages to it. How long does it usually take until launchpad.net shows the activity?
<wgrant> squisher: You should receive an email within five minutes.
<squisher> I hadn't signed the code of conduct before I uploaded, maybe that's why it's not showing up?
<wgrant> As long as you signed the package with a key known by Launchpad, you should still have received a rejection notice by email.
<squisher> ah, I hadn't added the key yet either
<squisher> I'll just try to reupload it I guess
<squisher> wgrant, thanks
<squisher> hm, I must specify what distribution to build for in the changelog file?
<wgrant> squisher: You're not using 'dch' to create the changelog?
<squisher> wgrant, I used debchange. I'm not actually on ubuntu right now, but I want to package something _for_ ubuntu
<wgrant> squisher: That's the same tool.
<squisher> ah ok
<wgrant> It would have put a default series in the changelog file.
<wgrant> But yes, you need to change it if the default is unsuitable.
<squisher> well, launchpad rejected it with unstable in there :)
<wgrant> Right, unstable isn't an Ubuntu series.
<squisher> ok, now it complains  'Upload rejected because it contains binary packages.'
<squisher> dput uploaded not only th esources, but also the generated .debs
<wgrant> Use debuild -S rather than just debuild.
#launchpad 2010-04-22
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<squisher> wgrant, accepted, thanks
<wgrant> squisher: Excellent.
<squisher> to use my package in karmic it requires a dependency that's available in lucid. What's the best way to provide the package to the user?
<squisher> wgrant, my program is using waf which aborts with an 'ImportError: No module named shutil' error .
<squisher> afaik that's part of the standard python install
<wgrant> squisher: It is, but it's not part of python2.X-minimal -- make sure you have python2.X itself as well.
<squisher> thanks
<squisher> wgrant, I hope I'm not bugging you too much, but https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Copying doesn't mention how to copy from one distro to another
<squisher> you don't happen to know?
<wgrant> squisher: By 'distro' do you mean 'distribution series'?
<squisher> eh, yes
<wgrant> +copy-packages has a Series dropdown.
<squisher> but where do I find the launchpad site for lucid?
<squisher> The package i need (grub2) isn't in a ppa
<wgrant> squisher: Oh, that's a cross-archive copy. Try https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+copy-packages?field.name_filter=grub2, although you're not really meant to use that.
<wgrant> Make sure you copy the binaries too, though!
<wgrant> Do not rebuild.
<squisher> wgrant, by copying the binaries you mean to select that copy option, right? They're not showing up in the package list
<wgrant> squisher: Right.
<colorlessprism> i am having problems with karma not updating
<colorlessprism> !karma
<mathiaz> thumper: hi - re bug 564391
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 564391 in launchpad-code "Enable commenting on a branch the same way as a merge proposal" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/564391
<mathiaz> thumper: I probably shouldn't have given an implementation suggestion in the bug
<colorlessprism> i am having problems with karma not updating
<mathiaz> thumper: however I'd like to be able to track the status of the idea
<mathiaz> thumper: ie - I'd like to be able to comment on a bzr branch
<mathiaz> thumper: what's the best way to track this?
<ubuntujenkins> I subscribed a group which i am an admin of to a blue print but now want to remove them, how do i do it? I can only appear to change my subscription settings
<thumper> mathiaz: sorry, was at lunch
<mathiaz> thumper: np
<thumper> mathiaz: I'd like to get a better grip on what the underlying problem is
<mathiaz> thumper: sure - let me give you an example
<thumper> mathiaz: is this entirely related to package branches?
<mathiaz> thumper: https://code.launchpad.net/~cr3/+junk/dt
<mathiaz> thumper: ^^ this is a package that cr3 would like to get included in maverick
<mathiaz> thumper: I'd like to be able to comment on his work/branch
<thumper> hmm..
<thumper> mathiaz: I'm going to have to let my subconcious work on this for a bit
<thumper> mathiaz: I don't have any immediate answers
<mathiaz> thumper: right - just wanted to raise the use case
 * thumper nods
<thumper> ok
<mathiaz> thumper: now that the bug is marked won't fix - where should I check on that later?
<thumper> mathiaz: I think there may be a bug that describes your use case already
<thumper> mathiaz: if I can find it, I'll subscribe you
<mathiaz> thumper: great - thanks
<thumper> mathiaz: if I can't find it, I'll make a new one, and subscribe you
<mkanat> Did codebrowse crash...?
<mkanat> losa ping
<spm> mkanat: yes, by the look of it...
<mkanat> spm: Cool. Could you get a core from it with gcore?
<spm> hrm. not crash is still there. want some quick debuggery?
<mkanat> spm: Yeah. :-)
<mwhudson> spm: tail -n 1000 the debug.log now while it's easy?
<mkanat> spm: And /thread-debug if you can get it.
<mkanat> spm: The log going back 1/2 an hour would be awesome, too.
<mkanat> spm: Since it's doing a "Please try again" I'm guessing it's bug 420738 and not bug 513044.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420738 in loggerhead "LRUCache.cleanup raises KeyError" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513044 in loggerhead "loggerhead (codebrowse) hangs occasionally on launchpad" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513044
<spm> no idea :-)
<mwhudson> mkanat: no, for the lru one you get "internal server error" on every page
<mwhudson> i.e. a 500 from loggerhead
<spm> mwhudson: where's the docco on doing dumps on a live whatsist again?
<mwhudson> spm: python backtrace.py $pid
<mkanat> mwhudson: That's what I was assuming "Please try again" meant.
<spm> ah yes. ta.
<mwhudson> where backtrace is in ~mwh/pygdb
<mwhudson> mkanat: no, that's an error page from the reverse-proxying apache
<mwhudson> mkanat: also the bug 420738 error is fast
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 420738 in loggerhead "LRUCache.cleanup raises KeyError" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/420738
<mkanat> mwhudson: Okay.
<mwhudson> it's good to get all this knowledge out of my head :-)
<spm> mwhudson:
<spm> Traceback (most recent call last):
<spm>   File "backtrace.py", line 47, in <module>
<spm>     for thread_id in thread_ids:
<spm> TypeError: 'NoneType' object is not iterable
<mwhudson> spm: um
<thumper> spm: #launchpad is probably not the best place for this
<mwhudson> spm: try again, i hadn't run bzr pull there recently
<thumper> spm, mwhudson, mkanat: how about moving to #loggerhead-debugging
<cody-somerville> doctormo, wgrant: In case you didn't hear, Ubuntu SSO is Open Source now.
<micahg> cody-somerville: are you going to make xubuntu-users a member of the ubuntu-users LP group?
<cody-somerville> I have no intention to do so, why?
<micahg> cody-somerville: ah, I saw the invitation on LP and was wondering if I should renew my ubuntu-users membership
<wgrant> cody-somerville: Yep, so I saw. Very good news.
<danilos> intellectronica, gmb, hi, if I want to link https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/webkit/+bug/560795 with https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=37984 do you know how I'd do that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 560795 in webkit "WebKit freetype2 font backend doesn't support "locl" tables" [Undecided,New]
<intellectronica> danilos: do you just want to create a bugwatch with that remote bug, or do you want to assign a launchpad bugtask to that bug?
<intellectronica> basically, do we have a webkit project in LP?
<danilos> intellectronica, bugwatch would probably be good enough
<danilos> intellectronica, we have a webkit project, but I don't know if we have external bug tracker registered
<intellectronica> danilos: if you want a bugwatch all you need to do is mention the remote bug in a comment. a bugwatch will be created automagically
<danilos> oh, cool, let me try that :)
<intellectronica> danilos: if you want a webkit task controlled by that remote bug, click 'Also affects project'... and as part of that drill it will allow you to enter the remote bug URL
<danilos> intellectronica, I guess the latter is what I want
<intellectronica> danilos: the "wizard" should be pretty self explanatory. choose WebKit (in Launchpad) as the affected product, then use the remote bug URL when asked.
<danilos> intellectronica, right, it wasn't like that before, looks pretty cool :)
<intellectronica> danilos: for bonus points, talk to whoever runs wekit.org and convince them to start syncing comments with us too. then you can have the complete information in Launchpad (the benefit for them is that they get the attention of the huge community of ubuntu)
<danilos> intellectronica, up on my TODO list, but pretty low in there, so I doubt I'll get it done anytime this year :)
<intellectronica> :)
<humphreybc> there's a typo in the spec workload page
<humphreybc> "This page lists the specifications that Benjamin Humphrey is expected to work on, or or is its creator."
<humphreybc> "or or is its creator"
<humphreybc> "or or"
<intellectronica> humphreybc: should be easy to fix, perhaps you feel like giving it a try?
<intellectronica> otherwise, please file a bug, eventually someone will pick it up.
<humphreybc> blah, i would love to but i don't have time sorry. i'll file a bug
<BlackZ> humphreybc: what's the page?
<humphreybc> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/~humphreybc/+specworkload
 * humphreybc has reported a bug, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/568336
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 568336 in launchpad "Typo on profile workload page" [Undecided,New]
<BlackZ> humphreybc: confirmed it
<humphreybc> cheers
<intellectronica> humphreybc: thanks!
<humphreybc> no worries, chaps!
<RainCT> Hey
<RainCT> I'm wondering, is there any tool to automatically forward stuff from Bugzilla to Launchpad, not involving any changes on the Bugzilla server?
<deryck> RainCT, hi.  So you mean some script that you could run against Bugzilla that moves data to LP?  If so, I don't know of anything.
<deryck> gmb might know ^^
<RainCT> deryck: Yeah, something I could set as a cronjob or whatever which would copy new stuff over to Launchpad.
<thekorn> RainCT, haha, I just wanted to aks the very same question ;)
<RainCT> :)
<azop> RainCT: is there a LP -> Bugzilla addon?
<azop> that's backwards, obviously
<lfaraone> doctormo: hey, are there any plans to release 1.6 of groundcontrol in... 3 days, or should I backport the webkit fix to 1.5?
<gmb> RainCT, Launchpad can forward to all Bugzilla 3.4 instances as long as it has credentials for those instances.
<gmb> Other than that the Bugzilla would need the plugin installed.
<RainCT> Well I'm asking for bugzilla.gnome.org
<gmb> RainCT, But that's baked in to LP and works just for comments; it sounds like you're after something that will do more than that.
<gmb> RainCT, We already do some syncing with b.g.o; it's just not been working very well recently (allenap has mostly fixed that now)
<RainCT> gmb: Oh. What information can you sync?
<gmb> RainCT, We currently sync only bug statuses from Bugzilla to Launchpad. We have the capability to sync comments bidirectionally but don't yet because there are a *lot* of comments to sync and we wanted to get the basics working before we do that.
<gmb> We can also sync importance but don't (yet).
<doctormo> lfaraone: I can make a release if it will make your job easy
<sunny> hey guys, how would I get the source files to this package?
<sunny> https://launchpad.net/~andreserl/+archive/ha/+build/1246375
<sunny> I've looked high and low to no avail :/
<tsimpson> sunny: you can't, it was deleted
<sunny> darn, I suspected as much, I could not even find the diff.gz file referenced by the build ouput
<sunny> tsimpson: thanks
<tommis> hi, when i try to submit translations or do anything in launchpad it complains "No REFERER Header" and i didn`t get whats the broplem from faq page
<cody-somerville> rockstar, Can we haz new release of tarmac? kthxbi
<mtaylor> hey ho ...
<mtaylor> any way I'm just too dumb to see that I can set a branches lifecycle_status through launchpadlib?
<mtaylor> I tried:
<mtaylor> branches[0].lifecycle_status = u'Abandoned'
<mtaylor> branches[0].lp_save()
<mtaylor> but that did not work
<james_w> mtaylor: did not work == threw an exception or == did nothing?
<mtaylor> james_w: did nothing
<james_w> odd
<james_w> hmm, yeah, now I look, it seems like it may not be having an effect when a script I have tries to set it
<mtaylor> lovely
<james_w> just testing now
<james_w> but now I can't reproduce
<mtaylor> fwiw: http://pastebin.com/dB6w4B3H is the full script I'm trying to run
<mtaylor> james_w: oh. hrm
<james_w> leonardr: actually, I'm seeing lots of requests seemingly duplicated currently. For instance testing ^ sent PATCH twice on lp_save(), with the same request and '' reported as the reply first time. Is that just httplib2 debug reporting oddness
<mtaylor> james_w: ok... so now it seems like it might be working...
<james_w> mtaylor: odd
<leonardr> james_w: show me the httplib2 report?
<mtaylor> james_w: yeah - potentially some sort of lag between issuing the api command and seeing the result on the site... very confused why it didn't work at all by hand
<james_w> leonardr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/420599/
<mtaylor> oh well... main goal seems to be being solved - getting all of my old abandoned branches set that way :)
<james_w> mtaylor: it could possibly have been slave lag, but that should only be a few seconds
<leonardr> james_w: the only thing i can think of is that there was an error connecting to the server and httplib retried the request
<leonardr> or _something_ strange happened on the first request so the request was re-sent
<james_w> leonardr: yeah, I'm seeing it every time though.
<james_w> maybe it's httplib2 being odd
<james_w> like trying to re-use a connection and failing, then making a fresh one?
<leonardr> maybe
<leonardr> if i were you i'd put breakpoints in httplib2 around the place where 'send:' is written out, and see what happens
<james_w> yeah, not going to do that right now, and it doesn't look like it's actually sending two requests over the wire, so I'll leave it until my curiosity gets the better of me
<leonardr> ok
<leonardr> i haven't seen anything like that btw
<mtaylor> james_w: seems to be totally random
<mtaylor> james_w: I ran the script and _some_ of the branches wound up with their status changed and some did not
<james_w> leonardr: that's fine, I just wondered if you knew this happened every time or something.
<leonardr> mtaylor: try this
<james_w> leonardr: have you used httplib2 debug on lucid yet?
<leonardr> branches = [branch for branch in launchpad.me.getBranches()]
<leonardr> for branch in branches:
<leonardr> ie. get all the branches before you start modifying them
<mtaylor> leonardr: running the script a second time got the ones it had missed
<mtaylor> leonardr: ah - hrm, lemme see if i can apply that to something else...
<leonardr> sometimes modifying an object will change its place in the collection or remove it from the collection, causing errors when you're iterating over that collection
<leonardr> james_w: yes, i've been using it pretty heavily
<james_w> hmm, there goes that theory then :-)
<davidstrauss> I need to get this converted to a commercial/private project: https://launchpad.net/examiner
<cody-somerville> davidstrauss, Do you have a Commercial Subscription?
<davidstrauss> cody-somerville: Buying it *right now*
<davidstrauss> cody-somerville: It's order number 24101 on the Canonical Store.
<davidstrauss> cody-somerville: All paid up.
<micahg> what happens to attachments that are uploaded but not attached to bugs?
<davidstrauss> cody-somerville: are you there?
<cody-somerville> davidstrauss, Sorry, one moment.
<persia> micahg: I believe they end up somewhere in the librarian, perhaps with no link.
<micahg> persia: k, I would think they should be deleted if no bug is filed w/in a period of time, I'll check for a bug in LP
<micahg> actually, I have no idea where such a bug would be
<persia> I'd suggest waiting for someone who actually knows for sure, and getting them to point you at the likely existing bug/spec for it.
<persia> I can't imagine library-garbage-collection isn't something that nobody previously considered.
<geser> persia: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/annotate/head%3A/cronscripts/librarian-gc.py
<bac> hi davidstrauss
<bencrisford> Is there an admin around that can help me with this blueprint please? - https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/education-launchpad-groups
<bencrisford> it needs re-assigning as it is still relevent but the assignee is no longer active (or around at all)
<bencrisford> sorry if this wasn't the right place to ask
<mdke> bencrisford: reassigning how?
<bencrisford> mdke: is it not possible for the assignee to be changed?
<mdke> bencrisford: I'm sure it is, but who to?
<bencrisford> mdke: me
<mdke> bencrisford: done
<mdke> bencrisford: could you send an email to the previous assignee and copy me in just to let him know, in case he is still interested
<bencrisford> mdke: will do, but I doubt he will be, he no longer works for canonical
<mdke> bencrisford: yeah, it's just in case. Thanks
<bencrisford> mdke: no worries, and thank you ;)
<mdke> bencrisford: np. (for future reference #ubuntu-devel is probably the better channel)
<bencrisford> mdke: ok, ill go there next time ;) thanks again
<mdke> welcome
<persia> geser: Thanks.  micahg: no need for a bug: already implemented.
<micahg> persia: good to know, thanks
<mwhudson> mdke: oh, we deployed the new bzr-git on launchpad a couple of days ago
<mdke> mwhudson: hmm. coincidentally I tried the import today and it didn't work :(
<mwhudson> mdke: it might be a situation where we need to delete the import and start again
<mdke> or rather last night
<mdke> mwhudson: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/44987441/vcs-imports-gnome-user-docs-master.log
<mwhudson> mdke: gotta go now, back in a minute
<mdke> mwhudson: sure
<mdke> mwhudson: for when you get back, I've no issue with deleting the import and recreating it, as long as I can still merge from the new one into existing branches that were created from the old one
<mwhudson> mdke: i think we should delete https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-user-docs/master and try again
<mwhudson> mdke: see any problems with that?
 * mwhudson does it anyway
<mwhudson> argh stacking
<mdke> mwhudson: I've no issue with deleting the import and recreating it, as long as I can still merge from the new one into existing branches that were created from the old one
<mdke> mwhudson: (think you might have missed that message before you timed out)
<mwhudson> mdke: yes, you should be able to merge those branches
<mwhudson> i can't delete the old import anyway
<mdke> should we rename the branch or move it to junk or something?
<mwhudson> mdke: i guess marking it abandoned is ok
<mwhudson> mdke: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gnome-user-docs/trunk fwiw
<mdke> got it, thanks
<mdke> I'll try a test merge
<mwhudson> mdke: i made it dev focus for the project, hope that was the right thing to do
<mdke> mwhudson: definitely, thanks
<luke-jr> is it possible to have the download list at the right of the Overview page use titles/names rather than useless truncated filenames? :/
<davidstrauss> bac: hi :-)
<mdke> mwhudson: great, seems to work, thanks again
<bac> hi davidstrauss
<bac> davidstrauss: i saw your conversation earlier with cody.  did you try to redeem the voucher and had a failure?
<davidstrauss> bac: No, haven't even tried that.
<davidstrauss> bac: The voucher was purchased by https://launchpad.net/~m-nowpublic
<davidstrauss> bac: I'm not sure how to tell him to redeem it
<bac> davidstrauss: please ask him to go to https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+vouchers and try to redeem it against your project
<bac> he should've gotten instructions at the time of purchase
<bac> davidstrauss: we have been seeing some intermittent failures, though, so please ask him to be patient and try a few times.  sorry about that.
<mwhudson> grr wifi
<luke-jr> ...
<luke-jr> no answer for me? :(
<davidstrauss> bac: Can I get a Trac instance added to Launchpad?
<luke-jr> ...
<bac> davidstrauss: i'll see about that.  can you email me the details and i'll work with our bug people tomorrow?
<davidstrauss> bac: Sure. Can you PM me your email?
<chx> hi. if i do bzr branch lp:~owner/project/trunk lp:~owner/project/mybranch it'll stack automatically?
#launchpad 2010-04-23
<thumper> chx: stacking is done based on the development focus branch of the project
<chx> ah! good
<thumper> chx: also why do it this way?
<chx> thumper: what would be a better way?
<thumper> well...
<thumper> I have trunk branched locally
<thumper> when I create a new branch I branch it locally in my shared repo
<thumper> and pushing it to lp is as simple as "bzr push"
<thumper> as I have the public locations specified in ~/.bazaar/locations.conf
<thumper> this branch is then stacked and fast to push
<luke-jr> pushing a branch initially takes forever regardless of lp-to-lp or local-to-lp in my experience :(
<thumper> luke-jr: not always
<thumper> luke-jr: I can push a new launchpad branch to lp very quickly
<thumper> from NZ even
<luke-jr> also, you get free backup by branching lp-to-lp and working with a checkout :)
<thumper> as long as it is stacked
<thumper> luke-jr: I get free backup by pushing as needed
<rockstar> luke-jr, then you don't get the distributed part of DVCS...
<persia> a pathological case for stack-on-trunk is for new branches that add bugfixes to earlier releases, where there's vast divergence from trunk, but not so much divergence from a known non-trunk branch.
<luke-jr> rockstar: you can always unbind if you need to later :)
<thumper> persia: true
 * persia has encountered this several times
<thumper> persia: you can specify --stacked-on if you really care
<mwhudson> however
<mwhudson> --stacked-on doesn't really work too well
<mwhudson> (i'm fixing that!)
<luke-jr> more important to me IMO is the ugliness of the overview page :P
<thumper> luke-jr: which overview page?
<luke-jr> https://launchpad.net/armagetronad
<luke-jr> the download list especially
<persia> Plus, I never remember that I can do something fancy until I'm already incredibly annoyed at how long it takes to push.
<luke-jr> not that "Series and milestones" gives any meaningful representation of releases
<merbit> has anyone noticed "MemoryError" in ubuntu package branches? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/sun-java6/lucid
<rockstar> persia, what formats are your branches?  It never takes much to push for me.
<persia> rockstar: Whatever they were in LP.  I'm spoiled by ftp being incredibly fast, so impatient with any more intelligent protocol.
<luke-jr> ...
<luke-jr> the whole point of a custom protocol is always the speed :p
<thumper> merbit: where are you getting MemoryError?
<merbit> thumper: on that link, it has a triangle error and shows MemoryError
<merbit> I'll take a screenshot
<persia> luke-jr: bzr+ssh is faster for some purposes.  I have a somewhat different set of constraints, so that computation takes more time than wire transfer.  This isn't generally the case.
<thumper> merbit: I see it
<merbit> ah ok :)
<merbit> thumper: I was wondering if that's normal, since lucid isn't stable yet
<thumper> merbit: no, I think it is the java6 package in particular
<merbit> ok thank you
<merbit> oh right.. sun-java6 has been moved to partner repo
<nnewton> hi all, I'm having some issues with login...mainly that I'm getting the "Oops" error on login
<nnewton> wondering if there is a contact email to..email..or if I should file a bug (which maybe hard considering I can't login)
<doctormo> Hey rockstar, how's development going?
 * rockstar looks up
<rockstar> doctormo, is there context here that I'm unaware of, or are you just asking in general?
<doctormo> rockstar: Asking in general, have you never had someone care about your well being without context?
<rockstar> doctormo, not anyone that isn't my wife, no.  :)
<rockstar> (that includes my manager, thumper)
<rockstar> :)
<thumper> doctormo: you may be interested to know that we will be trying some build package from branch on dogfood RSN
<rockstar> doctormo, things are going well.
<rockstar> YESSIR!  Last few branches should be landing shortly.
 * thumper is hurt
<thumper> I ask how things are going
 * rockstar kids
 * thumper has kids
<doctormo> thumper: Interesting, are there some good API changes?
<thumper> abentley: is working on the api
<rockstar> doctormo, you should hear the cursing right now...
<thumper> there are challenges
<doctormo> Brilliant, did we get the addition of SSH key management yet?
<thumper> doctormo: additions rather than changes I hope
<rockstar> doctormo, as far as I know, that's registry's thing.
<rockstar> Abuse sinzui
<thumper> doctormo: ask sinzui
<thumper> ask with a stick
<doctormo> thumper: For some reason you remind me of a fluffy bunny, I think I'm in bambi's forest.
<thumper> doctormo: I have that picture on some things
<doctormo> I was noticing a consistancy problem before, who's the fella that deals with UI?
<thumper> doctormo: check https://launchpad.net/~thumper
<thumper> doctormo: lots of people do
<thumper> doctormo: hence the consistancy problem
<mwhudson> hence the awesome consistency
 * rockstar lulz
<thumper> doctormo: which exact problem?
<thumper> doctormo: we are sprinting right now, hence the collective answers
<rockstar> (also, it's Friday, and our brains are mush)
<doctormo> I don't supose there is a web devel / design position going spare? ;-D
<thumper> doctormo: two actually
<thumper> doctormo: kinda
<thumper> doctormo: there is a web developer for launchpad registry, and I'm after someone as a general dev
<sinzui> doctormo, sshkeys were exposed by several people over one week
<thumper> hi sinzui
<rockstar> See? sinzui responds to abuse.
<thumper> rockstar: I think he responds more nicely to asking
<sinzui> I usually respond in kind
<thumper> heh
<rockstar> :)
 * sinzui is writing a lot of abuse into the already insane CSS file
<doctormo> thumper: Interesting, well I have both design and developer xp. Level 15 python wizard, Level 20 perl ninja.
<thumper> sinzui: want to come to NZ?
<sinzui> yes
<doctormo> I don't suppose there'll be many people at UDS from lp?
<thumper> sinzui: ACLs could be a good reason
<thumper> doctormo: there should be quite a few
<thumper> doctormo: mwhudson, abentley, all of soyuz
<sinzui> doctormo, one or two people form each team. I think that means about 8
<mwhudson> i won't be launchpad by then officially
<thumper> doctormo: here is my position - http://webapps.ubuntu.com/employment/canonical_LP-SEC/
<thumper> doctormo: where do you live?
<doctormo> Boston, MA, USA
<thumper> ah, been there
<thumper> one of the few places in the USA I've been to
<doctormo> OK back to that problem, took me a min to get a screenshot: http://imagebin.ca/view/GpIJMg6E.html
<thumper> the ui problem?
<doctormo> yes
<rockstar> doctormo, bugs team's problem.  :)
<doctormo> The text and the icons do different things for each of them, some popup selectors, some are links
<doctormo> worst is the Target to milestone which is the oposite of the affects
<sinzui> doctormo, you missed my greatest grievance in the bug widget. If you assign the milestone the link and js-action reverse.
<thumper> doctormo: file a bug :)
<thumper> upload the pic as an attachment :)
<doctormo> Aye will do
<doctormo> thumper: I don't suppose you'd make me a quote for the ground control website on what you think of it as a project?
<thumper> doctormo: perhaps you should ask someone that uses gnome :)
 * thumper uses kubuntu
<doctormo> Although you don't have to be a gnome user to understand the workflow, I'll ask er, persia, you know ground control right?
<persia> I've heard of it, yes.
<doctormo> thumper: Some dolphin devs wanted to know how easy it'd be to make into a kde thing.
<thumper> doctormo: that'd be interesting
<persia> doctormo: You're using pygtk, right?
<doctormo> Yes
<thumper> doctormo: it ground control abstracted enough to split out the gui work so there could be a pyqt version?
<persia> If you've abstracted the core as is advised by the docs, adding a python-qt frontend ought be a couple days effort.
<thumper> persia: snap
<persia> Mind you, "ought be" is almost never true, because invariably one discovers refactoring opportunities whilst doing so, but still.
<persia> thumper: You're a KDE guy: maybe you want to toss up a quick framework?
<thumper> persia: no... I'm a KDE user
<doctormo> It's fairly abstracted, especially bzr / launchpadlib intergration, but the gui stuff is interesting, it's got 10 UIs etc.
<persia> thumper: Ah.
<thumper> persia: and my spare time is taken up with another project right now
<thumper> persia: I'm writing yet another wiki
<persia> Why?
<persia> Or I should ask: which feature drove you to this extreme?
<doctormo> It's a shame there isn't a way to get glade ui files working with pyqt
<persia> You'd have to use Qt Designer to achieve the rough equivalence.  I suspect you'd do best to have someone else work on that, and collaborate on the abstraction.
<thumper> persia: I want it bzr backed, and modular enough to be integrated with launchpad
<doctormo> thumper: You want the wiki to be backed by bzr/lp?
<thumper> doctormo: I want the wiki to be backed by a bzr branch
<thumper> doctormo: and have it able to be integrated with LP
<thumper> doctormo: so you should be able to go "bzr branch lp:project/wiki" to get the wiki for the project
<doctormo> If it means you can start doing propper custom tables
<doctormo> The problem with the wiki is far too many people are using it like a database.
<persia> Hrm?
<persia> thumper: That's a good set of reasons to write a new one :)
<thumper> lp:wikkid
<thumper> it is still really early
<persia> doctormo: How do folks use the wiki like a database?
<thumper> I'm working on it in the evenings
<thumper> I'm hoping for an initial release soon
<thumper> soon meaning within a month or two
<luke-jr> meh
<luke-jr> just drop the pygtk and switch to pyqt only
<persia> thumper: That's hugely exciting.
<thumper> persia: I think so
<persia> luke-jr: dropping isn't best for GNOME folk, but maybe you could help make it work well for KDE folk?
<luke-jr> GNOME folk are fictional :)
<persia> ground-control upstream are GNOME folk: consider the power of introducing them to the beauty of pyqt code as a means of advocacy :)
<luke-jr> what's ground control anyhow?
<doctormo> persia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-M/Attendees <- tell me that isn't being used as a giant database table
<persia> doctormo: I consider that wiki abuse, especially since LP *already* exposes a bundle of that information.
<doctormo> luke-jr: Demonstration http://blip.tv/file/3141629
<doctormo> persia: The problem is that it isn't exposing enough and a lot of what goes on is custom tables.
<doctormo> persia: It'd be nice to have a wiki-db
<persia> The right answer is to add travel details input to the LP sprints interface.
<doctormo> It is, that sort of thing should be formal and nailed down, but there is plenty of other instances of tables which are experimental and use once.
<luke-jr> my daughter says ground control is about an air balloon
<thumper> persia: patches accepted :) (well - reviewed anyway)
<persia> thumper: I'm the wrong person to ask for patches :)  My preferred language is make, and nearly all the time I have for development is spent fixing stuff that gets in the way of what else I do.
<doctormo> persia: Make as a language is liek alien abductions, there are many stories about it but I'm critical that it exists at all.
<persia> doctormo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~persia/ubisim is a quick hack script, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~persia/+junk/moblin-analysis/annotate/head:/Makefile is a more powerful tool.
<spiv> doctormo: something a bit like freebase.com?
<doctormo> Holy smokes, it's like someone coding Quake 3 in DOS Batch
<doctormo> luke-jr: Did the video make sense?
<luke-jr> no
<luke-jr> I had no sound from it
<luke-jr> looked like a GNOME addon for LP
<persia> It's definitely a tool for manipulating LP from the desktop.  That it's GNOME is a bug :)
<mwhudson> persia: real programs just talk native x11 protocol stuff over a socket?
<luke-jr> real programs are Qt
<luke-jr> :)
<persia> mwhudson: No, real programs are sufficiently abstracted that they can be trivially made to work with arbitrary desktop environments and have a sufficiently diverse development community that this just works.
<luke-jr> L(
<luke-jr> :)*
<mwhudson> persia: i think by that criteria no real programs exist
<luke-jr> actually, in all seriousness, real programs are UI-less and have UI implementations independent from the purpose
<thumper> real programs only have command line interfaces
<thumper> and aren't used by real people
<thumper> only geeks
<persia> mwhudson: ubiquity is a nice example of a real program by those criteria, just to pick one.
<persia> luke-jr: Well, are architected in a way that enables that, yes.
<persia> thumper: No.  A CLI is a UI.
<spm> real programs don't even have cmd line interfaces and are handled by batch scheduling systems :-P
<luke-jr> on another note, all this abstraction makes things bloated
<luke-jr> Windows NT ran with 16 MB RAM
<doctormo> persia: It'll probably make you happy to hear that ground control is also cli, so you get a choice between cli and gnome :-D
<persia> spm: A batch scheduling system is an interface: if it *only* works with batch scheduling systems, that's a bug.
<luke-jr> doctormo: isn't that self-contradicting?
<persia> doctormo: That's a good step towards solving the bugs :)
<luke-jr> I thought ground control was supposed to be a UI for bzr/lp
<doctormo> luke-jr: Do you think I'd test it by quiting and reloading nautilus several million times?
<luke-jr> lol
<thumper> you can fix any problem by adding another level of indirection
<persia> Well, except insufficient computing resources :)
<doctormo> thumper: It's the magic trick: Look over there, *alakzam!*
<thumper> persia: if the indirection is to another machine, that can work too :)
<doctormo> http://divajutta.com/doctormo/gcweb/ <- thoughts on the icon/logo?
<luke-jr> hehe, deploy VNC clients :p
<persia> distributed resources are still resources :)
<doctormo> luke-jr: Just incase you ever get the urge to develop a Dolphin plugin for groundcontrol, now you know how it works.
<persia> doctormo: Looks like a cyclops: consider a rocketship with 4 windows so that two show.
<luke-jr> doctormo: I don't like Dolphin
<luke-jr> I do all my file management from a CLI
<doctormo> persia: With two visible it looks like a squid
<doctormo> luke-jr: Well, you may have friends who you want to help you out with some copy editing for a branch, and then they'll _have_ to use gnome ;-P
<luke-jr> doctormo: I doubt I'll ever trust someone who can't use a CLI with my code
<doctormo> Actually it sort of looks like the rocket is wearing a bra... odd
<doctormo> luke-jr: The key phraise was "copy editing", i.e. they're helping you with docs, design, something non-code.
<luke-jr> let me rephrase:
<luke-jr> someone who can't use a CLI should be banned from computers
<luke-jr> :)
<persia> Let's not ban anyone.  Instead, let's enable them to use and learn.
<luke-jr> by taking away the GUIs
<luke-jr> <.<
<doctormo> persia: I've updated the icon, added a little more perspective
<doctormo> luke-jr: No wonder there are so many tools that stink, did you design "find" ?
<persia> doctormo: I like that better.
<luke-jr> doctormo: no, sorry
<luke-jr> I do concur find has a terrible interface tho
<luke-jr> other than simple stuff, I almost always need the man page
<doctormo> luke-jr: There are examples of sorry deisgn in CLI, and I know some developers who like the CLI because they believe that design isn't required at all.
<doctormo> Or worse, they only do API because they think it needs no design.
<luke-jr> http://forums3.armagetronad.net/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=20185 <-- lol
<persia> design is critical to all interfaces.  The set of criteria that make an interface good varies hugely on the interface type though, so being good at "interface design" is in fact guaranteed to be false.
<bernie> I've uploaded a package to my ppa with dput. the upload was successful, but I don't see it in the web page.
<bernie> I waited 10 minutes... when should I start to get worried?
<persia> Check your mail: you should have an ACCEPT or REJECT message.
<persia> If you don't, check to make sure your .changes file was signed by a key that is registered with your account on launchpad.
<bernie> persia: oh, right.
<bernie> persia: the package was rejected indeed
<bernie> Unable to find distroseries: unstable
<persia> Right.  You need to specify an Ubuntu target for a PPA.
<bernie> I guess I have to fix my changelog?
 * lamont has a stupid question...
<lamont> I have a no-tree branch on my machine, want to pull a branch from launchpad and have it use the local no-tree branch for everything it can, rather than pulling everything from launchpad...
<lamont> how painful is that?
<spiv> lamont: pretty easy.
<lamont> trying the branch the local and merge the lp branch, since ultimately that's my goal anyway
<spiv> Yep, that works fine.
<lamont> oh, and long time no chat.  howdy
<spiv> If you had a shared repo for that branch, then you could just "bzr branch lp:whatever" into that repo and get the same benefit.
<spiv> Howdy :)
<spiv> lamont: here, have a gratuitous happy baby photo: http://gallery.puzzling.org/v/parenting/vincent/month2/IMG_7702+_Developed+in+UFRaw_.jpg.html
<lamont> most cute
<lamont> I think I have a shared repo.  at least if I didn't screw it up when I built it
<lamont> it would have helped if I hadn't deleted my local copy of the branch tree as "done" earlier...
<spiv> You can also do "bzr checkout ." to make a tree in a no-tree branch, btw.
<lamont> ok.  anyway, face -> pillow.  g'night
<spiv> G'night!
<allquixotic> Hi -- is there any way to allow a Launchpad Team to have read-only access to some (but not all) private branches associated with a commercial project? For instance: our dev team has read/write access to all our private branches, but we want to give a QA team the ability to check out and build the source, without making it *open* source, and without allowing them write access.
<mwhudson> allquixotic: subscribe them to the branches you want them to access
<allquixotic> mwhudson: And that will give them read-only access?
<allquixotic> Only the maintainer of the project can write, I suppose?
<mwhudson> allquixotic: the owner of the branch can write
<mwhudson> allquixotic: subscribers have read only access
<allquixotic> Good to know. Thank you!
<mroos> hello. is this the right place to ask help about launchpad login problem?
<mroos> I try to reset my forgotten password but it tells me my account is disabled, an I'm stuck
<BlackZ> mroos: what's your LP ID?
<mroos> mroos@linux.ee is the email I'm trying to use
<mroos> and looks like I have used or tried to use it before
<BlackZ> mroos: https://launchpad.net/~mroos/+claim
<mroos> thanks, it works!
<pmatulis> is there a sandbox where i can create a test bug?
<maxb> pmatulis: staging.launchpad.net
<pmatulis> maxb: thanks
<pmatulis> maxb: "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."  Reloading doesn't help.  :(
<maxb> losa ping: staging is broken right now? please advise?
<mthaddon> maxb: it isn't a service we advertise with any SLA - but as it happens there's an update in progress which is why it's down
<maxb> mthaddon: Is there any way people can tell whether its down for routine updates vs. just being broken?
<mthaddon> maxb: not currently - we're working on improving that
<maxb> Because so long as it's linked from lpnet's frontpage, there's something of an implicit SLA of "we'll tell you when we break it" :-)
 * mthaddon wasn't aware it was linked from the front page 
<maxb> It's the first item under "Get Started"
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: flacoste | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mthaddon> maxb: hmm, am I missing something - I see the text, but no link
<maxb> mthaddon: "What's this"
<mthaddon> maxb: nm, I see it once you click on "what's this" - thx for letting me know about that
<paultag_> Is there any page that outlines the launchpadlib API? I have found the LP API docs, and some basic launchpadlib walkthroughs, but I can't find documentation on how to get members of a given team. Any ideas, hackers?
<james_w> paultag_: there's no page I know of that is a guide to the overall API
<james_w> it's pretty much look at the API and guess what you need to do right now
<blueyed> what's with OOPS-1574D2190 ?
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1574D2190
<paultag_> james_w, Humm. OK. Are contributions welcome for documentation?
<james_w> paultag_: yes!
<paultag_> james_w, OK. I might get to that this weekend. Just wanted to make sure it was not already done. Thanks :)
<beuno> blueyed, a timeout
<blueyed> beuno: I see.. but another bug I've reported did not timeout.. should I just retry (just doing so)? - but like forever?
<blueyed> now OOPS-1574L2322
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1574L2322
<blueyed> now it's through.
<beuno> blueyed, right, so the server must of been under heavy load when reporting that bug, or the dupe search
<keffie_jayx> hey guys, I have a quick question. I founded a team for a proyect and used one of my emails a contact
<keffie_jayx> I changed the contact email, but my other email is still associated with the team :S
<keffie_jayx> https://launchpad.net/~vento-dev-team
<dazwin> Hey folks. I just uploaded a customized version of Vala (GNOME's self-hosting compiler) to my PPA. The build failed because valac could not be found. Any ideas how I get around this cyclical dependency?
<flacoste> dazwin: good question
<flacoste> dazwin: is valac in universe or main?
<dazwin> Let me check - I'm currently using a version from the vala teams own PPA, so not sure
<dazwin> main
<dazwin> If it helps, the build log is here: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/45116757/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.vala_0.8.0-0ubuntu1ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<flacoste> dazwin: hmm, it should have fullfilled the build dependencies from main
<flacoste> let me look at the log
<flacoste> dazwin: it's a problem in your packaging probably
<flacoste> dazwin: valac isn't in the list of dependencies
<dazwin> Except it seems to work Ok for the vala team ;)
<dazwin> Yeah, but then does it make sense for a package to Build-Depends on itself?
<flacoste> no
<flacoste> dazwin: but a self-hosting compiler never relies on a previous version of itself to be available
<dazwin> Except vala does!
<flacoste> dazwin: that would not be self-hosting
<flacoste> dazwin: that package build as is on the Ubuntu archive?
<dazwin> According to their hacking page, the normal process is to build with a previous version, then rebuild using the latest compiler. The syntax is pretty stable now, so it seems this doesn't cause too many problems.
<flacoste> dazwin: then it should build-depends on itself
<flacoste> dazwin: i suggest you ask the vala ubuntu maintainer for help
<dazwin> Yep, all I've done is apt-get source from main, add my source code patch, dch, and dput
<dazwin> Ok, thanks - will do
<flacoste> sorry to not being able to help more, but it's a little outside my dpkg-fu
<dazwin> np
<flacoste> dazwin: it's weird also that the autoconf doesn't complain from the go that valac isn't available
<flacoste> if it's a dependency for building, they should check for it
<dazwin> I saw that - maybe a configure.ac problem
<flacoste> not sure
<flacoste> the fact that the directory is called bootstrap
<flacoste> and that a bunch of code is compiled
<flacoste> using CC
<flacoste> seems to hint that a valac used for bootstraping is being compiled
<dazwin> It's there: AC_PATH_PROG(VALAC, valac, valac) - maybe I should try this without having a previous valac installed
<flacoste> and that the second pass should use that valac interpreter
<flacoste> dazwin: i see checking for valac... valac
<flacoste> in the log
<flacoste> that's weird
<flacoste> so it must have foud it
<flacoste> dazwin: i'd suggest trying to build without your patch
<flacoste> dazwin: just to make sure
<dazwin> Should I be bumping the version number, despite the build failing? (my dput just got rejected)
<flacoste> dazwin: probably
<dazwin> Thanks flacoste - even though it probably shouldn't need to be bumped, it actually helps to identify the upload as I'm still getting messages about build failures on other platforms.
<rephormat> Greetings everyone.
* flacoste changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
#launchpad 2010-04-24
<alexp_sssup> hi everyone
<alexp_sssup> I've been trying all day to "dput" a source package to my ppa but, until now, with no success. Package files are uploaded successfully, but then i receive an email notification that the signature check on the package failed because it "cannot find public key"... I've setup my GPG key, of course, any suggestions?
<wgrant> alexp_sssup: You are probably dputting to the wrong place.
<wgrant> Debian sends that sort of email, but Launchpad doesn't.
<wgrant> Can you pastebin the email somewhere?
<idnar> The diff has been truncated for viewing.
<idnar> nooo :(
<alexp_sssup> wgrant: yep, just a sec
<alexp_sssup> wgrant: http://pastebin.org/171939
<alexp_sssup> it's kind of weird that the upload to my personal ppa succeed, the one to the team PPA fails
<alexp_sssup> is there some specific stuff i should do to be a team uploader?
<wgrant> idnar: It must have been pretty big...
<wgrant> alexp_sssup: Yeah, that's Debian. Not what you want to upload to.
<idnar> wgrant: looks like it was truncated at 5000 lines, I'm not sure how big it is in total
<idnar> wgrant: oh, it says 9384 lines
<idnar> 9384 lines (+2682/-3557) 21 files modified
<wgrant> There's nothing special about uploading to a team PPA -- as long as you're a member, and you upload to the right place.
<alexp_sssup> wgrant: humm... ok, specifying the ppa on the command line fix the issue (i feel like a newbie now, sorry). I supposed that dput would default on the first configuration in .dput-cf, not on a debian server :-)
<alexp_sssup> thanks
<alexp_sssup> goodnight
<amitprakash> hi.. for libdesktop-agnositc i am getting ..  error: Your Vala compiler version (0, 8, 0) is too old. The project requires when only 0.7.10 is required
<wgrant> amitprakash: This is the channel for launchpad.net itself. You will need to find specific support resources for the libdesktop-agnostic project -- this is not the place you're looking for.
<amitprakash> ah ok
<amitprakash> wgrant, thanks a lot
<magcius> How do I delete a project?
<wgrant> magcius: You'll need to ask an admin at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.
<magcius> wgrant: are you an admin?
<magcius> wgrant: if not, you should be. You're always very helpful, and would do a great job.
<magcius> wgrant: also, the other answer it referred me to said to file it at launchpad-project
<wgrant> magcius: You can't file against launchpad-project itself (it is a project group): it will ask you to file it on one of the subprojects instead.
<magcius> wgrant: alright
<magcius> wgrant: huh
<magcius> wgrant: I just spent 20 minutes trying to understand why it wasn't pulling new revisions when I figured out that it doesn't track when the "lp:foobar" shortname updates
<magcius> that seems counterintuitive to the whole point of the shortname updates
<magcius> or the shortname, even
<wgrant> magcius: Yeah, that's a strange bzr thing (not specific to LP).
<magcius> wgrant: wouldn't that be the LP plugin's thing or is the "one:two" URL specifier not LP-specific
<magcius> wgrant: the best fix I can think of for that is to make "one:two" a first-class citizen and resolve that as late as possible
<Peng_> The LP plugin uses bzr's directory service.
<magcius> Peng_: okay, so why couldn't we, when I say, "bzr get lp:mything", store the literal "lp:mything", and not the resolved URL.
<Peng_> "we" here is probably #bzr, and I have no opinion on the matter. I could go either way.
<magcius> Peng_: I was more asking if there was anything technical restricting that
<magcius> Peng_: but I guess you don't know. Sorry!
<wgrant> Asking #bzr or filing a bug against bzr may be a good next move.
<Peng_> magcius: Ah. I don't know. In fact, I think you can open up .bzr/branch/branch.conf in a text editor and force it to use the lp: URL.
<magcius> Peng_: huh
<magcius> wgrant: yeah, I was about to do that
<Peng_> For my own use, I'm mostly happy with the current behavior.
<wgrant> Most projects don't switch the dev focus around enough for it to bother me.
<Peng_> It would confuse me if I suddenly got a different branch when pulling.
<magcius> wgrant: that's what I thought too
<Peng_> OTOH, back when lp:loggerhead was switched, getting the new branch is the correct behavior.
<magcius> wgrant: except that all of Canonical's stuff has moved from foo-bar-developers to canonical-dx-team
<Peng_> But, say, lp:mysql (IIRC) points to the current release, and it would confuse me if my 5.0 branch suddenly turned into 5.1.
<Peng_> But it's easy enough to work around.
<magcius> Peng_: well, I wouldn't clone lp:mysql expecting to get a specific release. It's the development trunk, right?
<Peng_> magcius: Yeah, _now_ it is, but it used to be, um, 5.1 in the past.
<Peng_> Maybe that was the "trunk" branch. I dunno.
<magcius> I don't understand a lot of things.
<magcius> For some projects, the "trunk" branch isn't up to date, it's the "lucid" branch
<magcius> which really offends me, who is not using Ubuntu
<magcius> oh well... there are other parts of bzr that I feel have the wrong motivation
<Peng_> "wrong motivation"?
<maxb> If a project has non-distro-specific development in a "lucid" branch, then it's the project's fault for having a weird branch naming convention
<Peng_> "lucid" is an awesome name for a branch.
<wgrant> It's quite reasonable for a project that is developed primarily for Ubuntu's purposes, and within the Ubuntu release cycle.
<magcius> Peng_: the "wrong motivation" I can mainly think of is the "Bzr Explorer" application
<magcius> Peng_: I just find it's wrong to let the whole slew of Ubuntu GUI users into a SCM. With the way things are worded it brings this awkward "Clippy" hatred back.
<magcius> oh
<magcius> I think I've said this in this channel, but maybe I should file this:
<magcius> http://imgur.com/YbETF.png
<magcius> your sliding door needs more width
<magcius> I just had another idea
<magcius> See the downloads here? https://launchpad.net/bzr
<magcius> It would be nice if we could scrap the green box every time and instead have a custom title and icon.
<magcius> So we could have "Bazaar 2.2 (Windows Installer)" with a little bzr and windows logo
<magcius> instead of "bzr-2.2b2-setup.exe"
<hyperair> is launchpad's email interface working?
<thumper> hyperair: I've not seen any emails saying it isn't (and we do get them)
 * thumper must sleep now
<persia> If anyone is about, the amd64 production build queue has a job that has remained unscheduled for at least 2 hours whilst nothing is building.  Might be worth discovering why and poking it.
<hyperair> thumper: i sent an email to new@bugs.launchpad.net earlier, but i didn't get a reply, and the new bug didn't appear.
<hyperair> oh well.
<nigelbabu> What is wrong with this searchTask? searchTasks(has_patch=True,status=['New','Incomplete','Confirmed','Triaged','In Progress'],tags='patch-forwarded-upstream -patch-accepted-upstream -patch-rejected-upstream patch-forwarded-debian -patch-accepted-debian -patch-rejected-debian')
<nigelbabu> if anyone around knows....
<james_w> nigelbabu: how do you know it is wrong?
<nigelbabu> james_w: python errors
<james_w> pastebin the error?
<nigelbabu> a minute
<nigelbabu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421704/
<nigelbabu> funny thing is instread of whitespace between tags, if I use +, no error but it doesn't work
<james_w> ah, you want to catch the error and print the body of the response to find out why it doesn't like it
<nigelbabu> come again? I didn't understand.
<james_w> use an except lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError, e:
<james_w> print e.content
<james_w> nigelbabu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/421705/
<nigelbabu> trying out
<nigelbabu> what does the 'raise' do there?
<nigelbabu> NameError: name 'lazr' is not defined
<james_w> re-raises the error so that the script will still fail
<james_w> ah, "import lazr.restfulclient.errors" just before
<nigelbabu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/421708/
<james_w> umm, no idea what that means :-)
<nigelbabu> If I use +, the error goes away
<nigelbabu> but it doesn't really work.
<nigelbabu> essentially, my question is how to search for tag combination.
<james_w> try tags=['patch', '-patch-accepted-upstream']
 * nigelbabu hugs james_w 
<nigelbabu> that worked.  someone correct the apidoc
<geser> james_w: looks like a bug in the API doc ("Separated by whitespace.") or LP has a different understanding of it.
<james_w> huh
<nigelbabu> I specifically didn't use the list format because the doc said its separated by whitespace
<james_w> nigelbabu: but you did put [] around it
<james_w> I think tags='patch -patch-accepted-upstream' would work too
<nigelbabu> part of trial and error experiments
<nigelbabu> james_w: nope.  throws error.  similar to what I pastebin'd earlier
<geser> james_w: tags: [ConstraintNotSatisfied(u'patch -patch-accepted-upstream')] and it was in []
<geser> it only works with a list of elements without any whitespace (not even trailing whitespace)
<nigelbabu> geser: so definitely apidoc problem?
<geser> nigelbabu: yes, please file a bug
<nigelbabu> um, against?
<james_w> launchpad-bugs
<geser> launchpad, it will get reassigned to right sub-project
<fperez> Howdy, question on using the API?
<fperez> Trying: https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples#Hello%20Launchpad!
<fperez> Doesn't work at all:
<fperez> In [28]: launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('hello-world', 'edge')
<fperez> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
<fperez> InvalidURIError                           Traceback (most recent call last)
<fperez> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/lazr/uri/_uri.pyc in __init__(self, uri, scheme, userinfo, host, port, path, query, fragment)
<fperez>     239             match = uri_pat.match(uri)
<fperez>     240             if match is None:
<fperez> --> 241                 raise InvalidURIError('"%s" is not a valid URI' % uri)
<fperez>     242             self.scheme = match.group('scheme')
<fperez>     243             self.userinfo = match.group('userinfo')
<fperez> InvalidURIError: "edge" is not a valid URI
<fperez> The tip on https://help.launchpad.net/API/Examples#Get%20a%20useful%20error%20message%20from%20launchpadlib
<fperez> needs correcting to indicate where HTTPError lives, which is highly non-obvious:
<fperez> except lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError, e:
<fperez> Because most people will try to use urrlibw.HTTPError and it won't work.
<fperez> So now I've modified the example to:
<fperez> try:
<fperez>     launchpad = Launchpad.login_with('hello-world',
<fperez>                                      'https://edge.launchpad.net')
<fperez> except lazr.restfulclient.errors.HTTPError, e:
<fperez>     print e.content
<fperez> else:
<fperez>     print 'Hello, %s!' % launchpad.me.display_name
<fperez> But I still get an error:
<fperez> SyntaxError: undefined entity &nbsp;: line 264, column 17
<fperez> That syntax error is coming from somewhere outside my code (I just ran the 5 lines above)...
<fperez> Any tips? I'm trying to use the published API to grab IPython's bug history, but none of the published examples I've tried so far work...
<magcius> How would people feel about cleaning up the Downloads list?
<magcius> As a user, I look at the downloads for https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr and become humbled
<magcius> er, I need sleep. Confused
<magcius> It would be nice if they dropped the big green download and instead allowed you to set a name and a little icon for downloads: "Bazaar 2.2 beta 2 (Mac OS X)"
<moum> Hi, i need help with the Referee header, thx
<alkisg> I'm getting server errors for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sch-devs/sch-scripts/trunk/revision/109
<maxb> alkisg: Given it's the middle of a weekend, you should probably file a question, or be prepared to re-ask on Monday
<maxb> moum: If you describe your problem in more detail, you'll be more likely to get help
<alkisg> maxb: no problem I was just reporting it, I don't need it fixed, I got everything I need locally :)
<alkisg> Have a nice weekend all.
<moum> I had a REFERER header request when trying to translate a program, but it works well with Chrome.
<moum> However, i dont know why it does not work with firefox
<bernie> can someone suggest why my ppa would build a package only for i386 and not amd64 and other archs?
<bernie> https://edge.launchpad.net/~codewiz/+archive/ppa/+builds?build_text=&build_state=all
<bernie> the package is bitfrost
<bernie> debian/control says: Architecture: all
<bernie> lfaraone: maybe you know?
<james_w> bernie: Architecture: all means build once and use the result on all architectures
<james_w> if you want it to build for each architecture you want "any
<james_w> "
<bernie> james_w: well it's a pure python package, so "all" was probably correct.
<bernie> but why wouldn't a n amd64 machine find the package then?
<james_w> dunno
<maxb> bernie: See, it is published for amd64: http://ppa.launchpad.net/codewiz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<bernie> james_w, maxb: problem lied between chair and keyboard.
<bernie> thanks for your help
<Agafonov> Hi! I have "Internal Server Error" on my branch at bazaar.launchpad.net page. Am I to fill a bug and which project?
<Agafonov> ok, here is url: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ru-web/ubuntu-ru/smf2-mods/revision/2
<Agafonov> ups. all revisions in all branches give error...
<manish> wgrant, I hope you there? Have a small doubt on WADL files
<manish> wgrant, anyway for your reference. I sent the problem on launchpad list. Look at it at your free time. It would be very kind of you https://lists.launchpad.net/launchpad-users/msg05920.html
<wgrant> manish: There is a launchpad-dev@lists.launchpad.net, but launchpad-users is probably the correct place for this.
<wgrant> I don't know the internal details of the WADL, unfortunately.
#launchpad 2010-04-25
<doctormo> I can't seem to a get my own users email address vis the launchpad api
<Bodsda> Hello - How can I change the maintainer of a project?
<lfaraone> bernie: you do realize I packaged rainbow for Debian, right? (there is no bitfrost package as far as I can tell, only implementations of it :)
<lfaraone> bernie: or is this more than rainbow?
<bernie> lfaraone: there's the bitfrost package in fedora, which comes directly from the bitfrost repo at olpc
<bernie> lfaraone: it's for olpc-os-builder, which uses other stuff in bitfrost that rainbow doesn't use such as bitfrost.util.urlparser.py
<lfaraone> bernie: would it be useful for me to include in Debian? (if so, let me know and I'll file a ITP)
<bernie> lfaraone: the only things I know that use it are: rainbow, OLPC's crazy initrd with python stuff in it and olpc-os-builder
<bernie> lfaraone: how did you do with rainbow? did you include selected parts of bitfrost?
<lfaraone> bernie: I based off mstone's olpc-security repo.
<lfaraone> bernie: it had no external dependencies.
<lfaraone> (other than what's already packaged)
<bernie> lfaraone: ah. I think this is an up to date version of it: http://dev.laptop.org/git/projects/bitfrost/
<lfaraone> bernie: okay. I don't think rainbow depends on it but maybe I can get it and OOB submitted.
<bernie> lfaraone: ah of course
<bernie> lfaraone: now I get it
<lfaraone> bernie: let me know when you figure it out :)
<bernie> lfaraone: bitfrost is a specification for two things: 1) bios lockdown and 2) activity isolation
<bernie> lfaraone: the security repo contains (2)
<bernie> lfaraone: the bitfrost repository contains support code for (1)
<lfaraone> aha. mk then.
<micahg> is codehosting down?
<wgrant> micahg: Looks good to me.
<micahg> wgrant: I get an internal server error here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.head/revision/581
<wgrant> Oh, that's just Loggerhead.
<wgrant> It's often broken :(
<micahg> ah, ok, is that down? :)
<wgrant> Looks like it's rather broken, yes.
<Nivex> I'm seeing some weirdness with a LP bug that is linked to a Debian bug.  The Debian bug has been marked as Done, but LP says the Deb bug no longer exists.
<Nivex> I'd like to get it closed and off my list.
<Nivex> It's LP#31272
<Nivex> never mind, figured out how to close it out by hand.
<ddecator> you can do it by hand, but is there any kind of syncing available for debian bugs? i would still like to know that
<Ursinha> ddecator, yes, there is, don't know if it's working properly though
<nigelbabu> there is syncing
<Ursinha> bug 31272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31272 in wvstreams "wvdial modem detection hangs dapper installer" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/31272
<Ursinha> oh, he's gone
<nigelbabu> See bug 496884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496884 in galrey "No images to process..." [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496884
<nigelbabu> it works
<ddecator> and so it does, thanks nigelbabu and Ursinha
<wgrant> It sometimes works.
<nigelbabu> wgrant: It sometimes works (tm).
<nigelbabu> ;)
<cemc> hi. I have a ppa and uploaded a package with dput. that package had a source tarball. Now I'm trying to upload an updated package, but the tarball has changed (version is the same). it was an error on my part I guess... but now it rejects the package. can I somehow make it forget about the old source tarball?
<tsimpson> cemc: you'll have to update the version
<tsimpson> something like 1.2.3a or 1.2.3-rebuild
<wgrant> cemc, tsimpson: It should ideally not have a hyphen in it -- perhaps something like 1.2.3+repack1.
<wgrant> But why did the tarball change?
<wgrant> It is the original upstream tarball. It logically cannot change.
<cemc> wgrant: I know... now it is the original tarball, before it was a tarball repacked from bz2 to tgz, as it was some rc tarball
<cemc> wgrant: but I managed to upload it, after deleting all the old packages from the ppa
<goundy> hi
<bilalakhtar> people, lp is working very slowly. edge.launchpad.net is working quite fast
<bilalakhtar> I can't find any disruption on identica page
<bilalakhtar> fine, its ok now
<ecanto> ih guys
<ecanto> hi.
<ecanto> :-)
<doctormo> lfaraone: Morning, how are you today?
<lfaraone> doctormo: fine, thanks.
<doctormo> lfaraone: I'm sure I don't want to push you on what must be a busy day, but what can I do to help you for ground control?
<lfaraone> doctormo: well, I'm just wondering A) what changes were made in 1.6.5, and B) whether 1.6.5 is ready to upload.
<lfaraone> doctormo: tagging releases in bzr would greatly help with A :)
 * lfaraone will be back in 20 minutes or so, lunch.,
<doctormo> lfaraone: I should learn how to do that at some point.
<lfaraone> doctormo: it's one of the more straightforward things you can do: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/Tag
<doctormo> A) 1 (fixes to login), 2 (fixes to fixes, overlooked), 3 (fixes to missing config), 4 (fixed to update-notifier), 5 (fixes to graphic that got messed up)
<lfaraone> thanks.
<doctormo> I pressed lots of people to get testing done, so I wasn't surprised that I needed to release a couple of a times in my ppa.
<doctormo> So B) Yes, I 95% certain that the release is functional and contains no show-stopping bugs.
<tim> hi, i am trying to create a debug package for an application. i have added the `dh_strip --dbg-package=my-package-dbg" into the debian/rules file, and the binaries are actually striped, but the dbg package is empty (apart from the changelog file). any idea, what i am doing wrong?
<EyesAndEars> blueprint submission seams to be down: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/turnkeylinux/+addspec
<wvd> When trying to view a branch I'm getting a "please try again" error - is this normal?
<ersoy> j #ubuntu
<ersoy> sorry
<ersoy> hello, how can i stop mail for @bugs.launchpad.net
<luke-jr> is there a sane way to list all branches on LP under the armagetronad project?
<mdke> luke-jr: I suppose it depends on your definition of sane, but isn't https://code.launchpad.net/armagetronad what you are looking for?
<luke-jr> mdke: for a script :)
<mdke> I don't know about that
<wgrant> luke-jr: Have you looked at launchpadlib?
<askhl> Hi, I have a ppa package supporting two ubuntu series and want to apply an upstream upgrade.  I have followed the normal procedure to upgrade the karmic package to the new upstream version.  Since the jaunty/karmic/lucid versions are related to each other in terms of a package copy, I would like to generate an updated lucid package by copying the updated karmic package.  But LP complains that there are already binaries, i.e. I can't overwrite.  Should I do t
<wgrant> askhl: You need to copy the binaries as well.
<wgrant> (after verifying that they work on Lucid)
<askhl> wgrant, I asked for them to be recompiled
<askhl> wgrant, should I just choose the copy option without recompile?  I guess that would work, but I didn't want to break anything (I'm not that experienced with packaging), so I thought it safer to ask for a recompile
<wgrant> askhl: You can't. They would have the same version number as the old ones, which is impossible.
<askhl> Sorry, can't what exactly?  Copy without recompile?
<wgrant> You can't copy and recompile.
<wgrant> You need to copy without recompiling.
<askhl> Ah, okay.  So I ask for a copy without then.  And it should work, provided that dependencies haven't changed between the series - is that correct?
<wgrant> Probably.
<askhl> wgrant, in an ideal world I should probably generate the package on my own lucid system and test it, right?
<wgrant> askhl: Rather download the existing binaries from your PPA and try them on a Lucid system.
<askhl> wgrant, ah, of course.  So I install the karmic package on the lucid system, and if it works, do the copy.
<askhl> So that's great then.  Thanks!
<wgrant> Right/
<c_korn> is bazaar.launchpad currently broken ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~debfactory-devs/debfactory/devel/revision/114
<wgrant> mwhudson/thumper: ^^ It's been broken for a couple of days.
<thumper> loggerhead?
<thumper> morning wgrant
<mwhudson> it's not generally broken
<thumper> sometimes I want to stab loggerhead through the heart
<thumper> perhaps I'll just have to read the damn code
<wgrant> Morning thumper.
<mwhudson> it seems to be the revision pages for that branch which are broken
<wgrant> mwhudson: Hm, it was generally broken over the weekend, at least.
<c_korn> you might to add a notice in /title to prevent people from asking again and again
#launchpad 2011-04-18
<thomi> Does anyone know why there is such a large disparity between the time for a source package to be built and a binary package to be built on launchpad right now?
<thomi> I'm seeing 3 minutes vs 3 hours...
<wgrant> thomi: Source package recipes only build on i386. It's possible that there is a large i386 queue at the moment.
<wgrant> Hmm, we're running perilously low on builders at the moment.
<thomi> ahh I see, so the source packages can be built on any machine, right?
<wgrant> Yes, but at the moment they only build on i386 (it simplifies things a lot, and it's normally not a problem)
<wgrant> Most of the builders have been taken for natty testing. I'll try to shuffle the remaining ones around to even up the queues, but it's not going to be good until they return (probably in several hours)
<thomi> ahh ok, the official distro packages are built on these machines? That would explain why they're kind of busy right about now ;)
<wgrant> Ubuntu itself builds on a separate set of machines. But most of the PPA builders serve a second role: hardware testing.
<thomi> ahh, ok, cool.
<happyaron> This buildjob seems to have some trouble: https://launchpad.net/~happyaron/+archive/kernel/+buildjob/2481761
<happyaron> maybe a buildd admin should cancle it...
<jussi> Hrm, is it possible for companies to use LP for closed source bug tracking?
<happyaron> wgrant: ping?
<wgrant> jussi: Yes. See https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial.
<wgrant> happyaron: I've killed it.
<happyaron> wgrant: thanks
<happyaron> wgrant: it restarts...
<wgrant> happyaron: Yeah. Should it not?
<happyaron> wgrant: not sure, the amd64 build was failed, and i386 build keep running with no hint to stop - while in the ubuntu archive it build successfully.
<wgrant> happyaron: Probably a glitch on the builder. This one will hopefully succeed.
<happyaron> wgrant: OK, I'll monitor it. If something still goes wrong then I'll be here to ping you again. Thanks.
<wgrant> Great.
<progfou> hi there! anyone to guide me about a git import problem in Launchpad?
<lifeless> hi, just ask
<progfou> Import failed with this message: The repository you are fetching from contains submodules. To continue, upgrade your Bazaar repository to a format that supports nested trees, such as 'development-subtree'.
<progfou> see: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/69776884/b2uconverter-b2uconverter-trunk.log
<progfou> I know I have multiple branches in this git repository, but on the VcsImports wiki page it is said it would only import the master branch, right?
<progfou> the HEAD branch in fact… see https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<progfou> is there something I can do on my side to go further?
<lifeless> ok, so thats submodules, not multiple branches issue
<lifeless> or are you saying that HEAD does not use submodules?
<progfou> well… I don't know about submodules…
<progfou> you can see the git repository here: http://git.hanoilug.org/?p=b2uconverter.git;a=summary
<progfou> we have branches, tags, and nothing more as far as I can tell
<lifeless> http://www.kernel.org/pub/software/scm/git/docs/git-submodule.html
<lifeless> has info about submodules
<lifeless> we can't import them (yet).
<progfou> thanks, I was just googling it… ;-)
<progfou> ok, I'm checking my git repository if there is some submodmules put in place by default (by gitosis or else), since I never used that before… I'll be back in a few minutes
<progfou> no result for "git submodule status" or "git submodule summary", as well as a "grep -r module ." just after a "git clone"… lifeless, do you have some other test suggestion?
<progfou> I'll try a bare clone… and check in the gitosis bare repository too…
<lifeless> I'm not surel; it sounds like either the detection code is broken or something else is up
<lifeless> jelmer_: ^ any thoughts
<progfou> nothing (no "module" config) in a "git clone --mirror" (imply --bare) either
<progfou> I have to go work on other projects now, I'll come back to check this one later… anyway, thanks lifeless for your answers :)
<progfou> BTW, just saw that on identi.ca: launchpadstatus: Codehosting upgrade completed; thanks for your patience - we hope to make renaming branches much more robust shortly thanks to this
<progfou> not sure if it is related though…
<lifeless> not relted
<progfou> it is related to bazaar code hosting, right?
<wgrant> progfou: Yes, it's about that service.
<wgrant> But it didn't affect code imports.
<progfou> ok
<progfou> thanks
<poolie> roughly how long is the delay from a binary build succeeding to the results being available in the archive?
<lifeless> depends on the archive
<lifeless> ppas run at a higher frequency than Ubuntu itself
<wgrant> poolie: In the primary archive it can take nearly two hours if you're really badly timed.
<wgrant> poolie: For PPAs it should be within 10 minutes, normally within 5.
<maxb> I seem to be experiencing missing sprites on Launchpad. Is natty's firefox incompatible with the placement trickery?
<maxb> Same symptoms on prod/edge/staging/qastaging/dogfood, so it can't be a recent code change
<lifeless> maxb: there is a bug about the png layout triggering pathological render times
<lifeless> maxb: and another one about the sprints now showing in konq
<lifeless> *sprites(
<maxb> I don't see performance issues - just absent sprites
<wgrant> maxb: Hm, interesting, I was blaming that on fglrx being crap.
<maxb> ahhhh
<wgrant> maxb: Works fine in Chromium, but breaks in Firefox 4.
<maxb> that could explain it
<wgrant> A similar thing happened a couple of years ago.
<wgrant> Are you fglrx too?
<maxb> I recently switched from radeon to fglrx because I was fed up with radeon hiding my mouse pointer in a strip down the edge of one of my monitors
<wgrant> Back before fglrx broke in natty (last year some time) the sprites appeared to be uninitialised memory.
<wgrant> now they're mostly not there at all.
<hjd> (Sorry for repeating myself, but it seems to be a bit more activity here today) Are there any known issues concerning converting bug status from Debian to Launchpad? See last comment on bug 656476.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 656476 in tesseract (Ubuntu) "[needs-packaging] tesseract-ocr 3.0" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656476
<wgrant> hjd: It was previously Unknown, so it had not scanned before. The Debian bug is tagged 'pending', which generally means that an upload is imminent, which translates to Launchpad's Fix Committed status.
<hjd> wgrant: ok, so it's intended behaviour?
<wgrant> hjd: Yes. But the 'pending' tag has been on the Debian bug for months :/ That's not meant to happen.
<hjd> wgrant: thanks :) I left a short comment on the bug.
<rhce7320> hello.  Is the the channel to talk translations?
<rhce7320> I have a Zambian friend whom I have got interested in starting a translation effort for Bemba.  Bemba is the most common 1st language in Zam (English is 2nd) & SE Congo.  I would appreciate any help/advice in how to get her started.
<progfou> the first step is to get this language available as a choice
<progfou> and from what I can see in ISO 639 files, the Bemba language code should be "bem"
<wgrant> Launchpad already supports Bemba (language code 'bem')
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> I don't believe there's a translation team for it, though.
<wgrant> rhce7320: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations may be a good start. It has some howtoish links down the bottom.
<progfou> take care to not mistake "bem" = Bemba for Zambia and "bmy" = Bemba for DR Congo
<wgrant> They have different lang codes? :/
<wgrant> We only have bem.
<progfou> it seems so, at least in the ISO 639-3 available from /usr/share/xml/iso-codes/iso_639_3.xml
<wgrant> Yeah.
<rhce7320> Thankyou for the pointers. I'll digest the wiki. :)
 * popey tickles mpt 
<mpt> hmm?
<happyaron> wgrant: the build behaves correctly this time (fail as amd64, which might be a backport issue), thanks!
* jcsackett changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: jcsackett | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<diwic> jelmer, do you have time for some brainstorming?
<jelmer> diwic: hi
<jelmer> diwic: what bout?
<jelmer> diwic: what about?
<diwic> jelmer, well, if you remember my giant sound-2.6 kernel tree, I wonder if we can make it smaller at import time
<diwic> jelmer, because I have discovered yet another problem with it (I believe)
<jelmer> diwic: during the import from git you mean?
<diwic> jelmer, https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/sound-2.6/trunk - the import succeeds, but LP gets stuck in "updating branch...", which I suspect causes the daily recipe build not to be triggered
<diwic> jelmer, yeah
<jelmer> diwic: I don't think that has anything to do with the size of the branch
<jelmer> jcsackett: hi
<jelmer> jcsackett: do you know if something is up with the branch scanner?
<wgrant> SOme branches are stuck after the network incident last week, but that's not the issue with this one.
<diwic> wgrant, agreed - this one is stuck since 2011-03-25
<jcsackett> jelmer: we did a codehosting update about 8 hours ago; pushing and pulling was offline for a few minutes, and there were bzrssh bumps.
<jcsackett> jelmer: beyond that, nothing i know of off the top of my head. doesn't sound related.
<diwic> jcsackett, that's probably not it - this one has been stuck for a while
<jcsackett> diwic: yeah, that's why i assume no relation.
<diwic> jcsackett, the correlation I see is that when I see when my recipe auto-built last time was 2011-03-25, which is the same date as the top date listed in the history of https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/sound-2.6/trunk
<wgrant> diwic: The scanner appears to not like your branch at all.
<wgrant> In that it hangs for 20 minutes and dies.
<wgrant> This is less than optimal.
<jelmer> other linux trees (e.g. lp:linux) seem to work fine, which makes me think it's unrelated to the size
<wgrant> jelmer: Well, 'fine'.
<wgrant> jelmer: linux regular OOMs the branch mail job runner.
<wgrant> regularly.
<jelmer> wgrant: oh, whoa
<jelmer> is the branch mail job runner an independent thing or part of the branch scanner?
<wgrant> jelmer: It has a separate OOPS prefix.
<diwic> wgrant, hmm, which kind of brings me back to the original question about whether we can make it smaller at import time (e g by skipping either some history or some subdirectories)
<jelmer> wgrant: I'm also a bit surprised the branch scanner takes 20m on this branch - if it knows the previous tip it should only have to process a fraction of the revisions
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> jelmer: That's what you'd think...
<jelmer> diwic: you could set up a cron script that strips out some history/subdirectories using fastimport/fastexport
<deryck> Orange Squad is the help this week, yo! :-)
<wgrant> I may play with it locally/staging tomorrow.
<wgrant> deryck: Huh?
<wgrant> deryck: When did that happen?
<deryck> just now
<wgrant> jelmer: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1920BM1
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1920BM1
<deryck> wgrant, you are the first to be told :-)
<wgrant> deryck: Ah, congrats. Welcome to Critical land :(
<deryck> wgrant, thanks!  I fear no bug! :-)
<diwic> jelmer, now you're talking - what machine should I run that script on?
<wgrant> deryck: With the extra people we should be able to make good progress :)
<jcsackett> deryck: you have no idea how happy we are to have another squad on deck. :-)
<wgrant> Ooh yes.
<deryck> wgrant, yeah, I hope so.  we still have to close a couple wip bugs, but were doing duties like irc until those close.
<wgrant> Great.
<deryck> jcsackett, I hear that :-)  Sorry you guys had to go it alone so long.
<jcsackett> deryck: s'all good.
<wgrant> This means we have European coverage now too! Yay.
<jelmer> diwic: it wouldn't be on Launchpad itself, the vcs imports only support full-tree imports (neither bzr nor git do partial checkouts)
<jcsackett> deryck: we have found that the maintenance rotation stuff is still a work in progress. sinzui made a bunch of fixes on the wiki describing the work, but if you find anything needing clarification or stuff that works better, by all means update. the process is not set in stone by a long shot. :-)
<deryck> jcsackett, gotchas.  I plan to chat with sinzui about it all too when he's around.
<jcsackett> dig.
<deryck> orange may be slow for the first day or two, but we'll catch on and hit hard along side you guys.
<jjardon> Hi, currently lp:glib points to ~jjardon/glib/trunk instead ~vcs-imports/glib/trunk , how Can I fix this?
<deryck> hi jjardon.  let me take a look....
<deryck> jjardon, looking into.  I can change it for you, but it errors on the branch name.  You have a link for the branch?
<deryck> jjardon, the branch you want lp:glib point at?
<deryck> ah, found it, I think.  jjardon -- ~vcs-imports/glib/head ?
<jjardon> deryck: yeah, I think makes more sense
<jjardon> than in my local domain
<deryck> jjardon, done
<deryck> jjardon, I don't know why you can't change this since you're maintainer.  I can look into it.
<deryck> maybe jcsackett knows that black magic.  Can maintainers not change series focus branch?  see ^^
<jjardon> deryck: thanks!
<jcsackett> deryck: i don't know off the top of my head. seems worth investigating though.
<deryck> jcsackett, ok, I'll look into it further.
<jcsackett> deryck: if currently they can't, i think we can make a strong case for changing that.
<deryck> jcsackett, yeah, that would be my guess, is just they don't have permission to do so.  But seems odd to me.
<jcsackett> deryck: agreed. it's weird.
<X-Or> Hello
<X-Or> A question about Subversion imports into launchpad,
<X-Or> Does LP allows to import trunk or just branchs ?
<pfarrell_> hi
<pfarrell_> I have a branch, ~pefarrell/fluidity/adjoint. I'd like to give user simon-funke write access to that branch. how do I do it?
<pfarrell_> (sorry, I am new to launchpad)
<bigjools> you need to make it owned by a team that you're both in
<deryck> X-Or, isn't trunk the same as a branch in svn?  Or what do you mean?
<X-Or> It is 2 different things
<deryck> X-Or, I know we import svn "trunk" all the time for projects on Launchpad.
<deryck> X-Or, I always thought this was a naming convention for svn, and nothing special.
 * deryck reboots and will brb
<SMG> I know this is not the place, but running out of options " can someone help me, i need to update the "ar" file under "binutils", because it causes "*** buffer overflow detected ***: ar terminated" while compiling anything, but I cant update binutils because of the same problem?"
<SMG> hello, can someone help
<deryck> SMG: hi, yeah, sorry, this isn't the place for that. I'm not sure where to point you.... thinking....
<deryck> SMG: is this binutils in Ubuntu?
<SMG> deryck:yes
<SMG> deryck:i think i might have to reinstall, which is what im trying to avoid
<deryck> SMG: so I would suggest asking where to ask for help on #ubuntu.  Or filing a question against binutils in Launchpad:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/binutils
<bdrung> hi, i have a problem with an recipe: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/69841782/buildlog.txt.gz
<bdrung> "Source repository format does not support stacking, using format"
<bdrung> how can i fix it?
<bdrung> the branch in question: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/devscripts/main
<bdrung> sorry, the problem lies somewhere else (outdated branch).
#launchpad 2011-04-19
<hassan1990> hi there, I need some help about creating a branch based on another person branch on launchpad using bazaar.
<hassan1990> anybody there??
<spiv> hassan1990: Basically you just use the "bzr branch" command to make new branches from existing branches
<spiv> Is that failing for you?
<hassan1990> no I am not quite sure how to do it
<spiv> Well, what's the branch you'd like to base your branch on?
<hassan1990> ~antoniopatriarca/gephi/jogamp-vizengine
<spiv> hassan1990: so you'd do "bzr branch lp:~antoniopatriarca/gephi/jogamp-vizengine my-branch-of-gephi" to make branch locally on your disk of that branch
<hassan1990> and concerning what will be visible on launchpad??
<spiv> hassan1990: and then you can "cd my-branch-of-gephi" and make changes in that branch and commit them, and when you want to publish them use "bzr push lp:~YOUR_LP_USERNAME/gephi/whatever"
<hassan1990> thank you very much for your help
<jderose> I thought launchpad hiccuped when I was registering my "dx-o-unity-bigscreen-productivity" blueprint... I can't find it now, but I also can't register again as it says name is already taken... any advice?
<wgrant> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/dx-o-unity-bigscreen-productivity
<jderose> wgrant: ah thanks, lanchpad never gave me a url, took me to main UDS-O sprint page
<wgrant> Hmm. Odd.
<jderose> yeah
<jderose> maybe i didn't something weird without realizing it
<jderose> wgrant: anyway, thanks so much for the help! :)
<cody-somerville> :(
<cody-somerville> On the +bugsupervisor on a project, the person selection modal dialogue doesn't work. Selecting someone (or some team) just dismisses it and doesn't set the text field with the selection.
<cody-somerville> same with +securitycontact
<lifeless> bug 761494
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 761494 in Launchpad itself "picker doesn't save selected value into associated textfield" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761494
<vadi2> Does http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/mudlet/mudlet-main-git/files/head:/src/TLuaInterpreter.h?file_id=src loop for anyone else, or is it just me?
<spiv> vadi2: looks like a redirect loop to me too
<spiv> vadi2: please file a bug
<vadi2> alright.
<vadi2> should it be any specific component or launchpad in general? or loggerhead?
<spiv> vadi2: just launchpad
<spiv> vadi2: (it may also be a loggerhead bug, but the launchpad devs will add that assignment if needed)
<vadi2> alright. also, my bzr pull is messing up:
<vadi2> bzr pull
<vadi2> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-82359952:///~ian-mcintosh/luz/trunk/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<vadi2> Did I do something wrong?
<spiv> vadi2: sounds like you have a checkout of an lp branch
<spiv> vadi2: so 'bzr pull' will try to pull to the lp branch you've checked out
<vadi2> ah, so bzr update
<spiv> Right
<spiv> (And maybe also 'bzr launchpad-login' will help you)
<vadi2> am logged in
<vadi2> thanks for your help!
<diwic> I fail to understand why the code import of https://code.launchpad.net/~diwic/sound-2.6/filtered fails - I can successfully clone the same git repository here
<deryck> diwic, logs show timeouts causing the failure.
<deryck> diwic, and it ran successfully 12 hours ago.  So I've reset it to run again now and see if we can get it going again.
<diwic> deryck, yeah, but I don't get any timeouts when trying from here.
<diwic> deryck, so it shouldn't be a problem with kernel.ubuntu.com
<deryck> diwic, yeah, I'm not sure why we're seeing that.  Let's see if this import works.
<diwic> deryck, seems not
<deryck> hmmmm, ok.
<deryck> diwic, let me look into it for you.
<diwic> deryck, hmm, could it be some kind of name lookup failure of "kernel.ubuntu.com", i e network routing stuff?
 * diwic has no idea of Canonical's network topology :-)
<lifeless> deryck: could be fallout from the switch outage last thursday
<deryck> lifeless, ah, ok.  How do I debug that?
<deryck> lifeless, or do anything about it? :-)
<lifeless> -ops :)
<deryck> lifeless, ack :-)
<web_knows> hi
<maxb> hello
<happyaron> how can I access bug #764575?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 764575 could not be found
<happyaron> or it's something wrong with apport retracing?
<happyaron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fcitx/+bug/765830
<happyaron> This one has been marked as a duplicate of 764575, but cannot find the one.
<lifeless> happyaron: apport has hidden it
<lifeless> happyaron: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apport/+bug/764414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<happyaron> lifeless: thanks
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tgardner> I know you'll think I'm nuts, but I'm wondering whats happened to all of my bug email? I'm either directly or indirectly a member of a bunch of projects, but it seems the email flow has died to nothing in some cases.
<bjf> I'm having the same experience as tgardner
<bjf> in the last 24 hours, there have been 49 new bugs filed against the "linux" package, yet I've not seen any email from those bugs
<bjf> actually, i take that back, I have received email for one of those 49, bug 765007
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 765007 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Karmic) "CVE-2010-4565" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765007
<bjf> adeuring, ^
<adeuring> let me check
<bjf> adeuring, any ideas ?
<adeuring> bjf: I've asked the losas (LP sytsem administators); problem is that they are working at presnet on a rollout
<adeuring> but your question is not lost ;)
<bjf> adeuring, thanks :-)
<ScottK> lifeless: What is "potato programming"?
<james_w> ScottK, doing things in a loop over each object in a collection, rather than doing operations on the whole collection at once
<james_w> "one potato, two potato..." rather than acting on the sack
<ScottK> james_w: Thanks.
<nxvl> hi, is there any issue with lpapi? i have a script that reports bugs into LP that used to work until something was updated on my system (natty)
<nxvl> do i need to change anything or it's a bug?
<maxb> does not work is not sufficient information for people to assist
<nxvl> it doesn't file the bug
<nxvl> doesn't show errors
<nxvl> there is not sufficient information even for me to know it's an issue or not
<abentley> adeuring: I'm next on help rotation.
<adeuring> abentley: OK, I'll swap your and my name in the topic
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<TheEvilPhoenix> how can i get the system to stop yelling at me about a non-public GPG key in a PPA package?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nevermind, i got my answer
<sconklin> Can anyone tell me - Does the new pad.lv URL shortening support the qastaging server URLs in any way?
<jcsackett> sconklin: i don't believe so, no.
<jMCg> How can I compare what changes happend between two releases (of libmemcached in this case)
<jMCg> Also: Hello folks o/~
<sconklin> jcsackett: thanks
<cgregan> mm
<abentley> jMCg: do you want to see code changes, commit messages or ...?
<ezra> abentley: can you give me a hand w/ username merge?
<abentley> ezra: I'm certainly happy to try.
<jMCg> abentley: commit messages, code, diff blah, whate ver I want to see what changed between two "tags"
<abentley> jMCg: be with you in a minute.  Helping ezra.
<jMCg> I got all the time in the world. In fact, I'll now drive home :), so no hurry. Read you later abentley
<abentley> jMCg, the web interface's support for diffing between arbitrary revisions looks broken, but you can do this with bzr.
<abentley> jMCg: "bzr diff -r tag:0.35 -r tag:0.37 lp:libmemcached" for the code changes, "bzr log -r tag:0.35 -r tag:0.37 lp:libmemcached" for the commit messages.
<jMCg> abentley: ACK, thank you.
<abentley> jMCg: No problem.
<jMCg> Next question: What is my launchpad-login ID?
<jMCg> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/102792
<lifeless> jMCg: have you got an account on launchpad ?
<jMCg> lifeless: yup.
<lifeless> the ud to give launchpad-login is the id on launchpad - the text beside the logout button in the top right when you are logged in in a web browser.
<lifeless> s/ud/id/
<jMCg> https://launchpad.net/~i.galic
<lifeless> si - i.galic
<lifeless> bah, my typing is terrible this morning. Your id is 'i.galic'.
<jMCg> lifeless: yah.. firgured that.. just took a while. Braining is terrible this evening -> hence: dinner.
<lifeless> :)
<bjf> lifeless, got a sec ?
<bjf> maybe more than a sec
<lifeless> in internets, noone can hear you scream :)
<lifeless> bjf: sure
<bjf> tgardner and I have noticed a significant drop off in bug emails due to nothing we've done
<bjf> lifeless, we are trying to get to the bottom of it
<bjf> lifeless, if your in the middle of something, just let me know
<lifeless> bjf: 8am so various morning things are happening
<lifeless> if you don't mind a little latency, I'm all yours.
<bjf> lifeless, works for me
<lifeless> anyhow
<lifeless> have you noticed *slow* mail or *less mail*
<lifeless> are there any specific mails you haven't gotten ?
<bjf> lifeless, i'm a member of "Canonical Kernel Team" which is a member of "Ubuntu Bug Control" which is a member of "Ubuntu Bugs"
<lifeless> [I know the last one is hard to proove :P]
<bjf> lifeless, we are noticing *less mail*
<bjf> lifeless, quite a bit less email
<bjf> lifeless, does that mean that any bug that "Ubuntu Bugs" or "Ubuntu Bug Control" or "Canonical Kernel Team" is subscribed to, I should be getting email about ?
<bjf> lifeless, "Canonical Kernel Team" is a subteam of a number of other teams and we are not getting any email from a number of them when other kernel folks are getting email
<lifeless> IIRC At least one of them has a mailing list contact address precisely so that noone gets mail about everything in ubuntu
<bjf> lifeless, that appears to be "Ubuntu Bugs"
<lifeless> now, if bugcontrol is subscribed, everyone in bugcontrol should get mail (again, unless it has a contact mail address)
<bjf> lifeless, ok, i see that bugcontrol has an email address
<lifeless> bjf: so again, nothing bugcontrol is subscribed to will generate mail to its members.
<lifeless> This is a bit of a fugly way to do things but perhaps will be better once the bug subscription thing finishes in a few weeks
<bjf> lifeless, to be very specific we know that "The Dell Team" is getting email, which neither of us are seeing, but it does *not* have a contact email address
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> by which I mean
<lifeless> not having a contact address means that the members of the team get mail
<lifeless> for things the team is subscribed to
<lifeless> bjf: so, are there bugs (or packaged) you have canonical kernel team subscribed to that you are not getting mail for ?
<bjf> lifeless, i believe so, but your going to ask me next if I can find one and i'm looking
<lifeless> I am, yes.
<fta> any idea what that could be? bug 765087
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 765087 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) " "403 VirusFound" messages from cromium-daily PPA on apt-get upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/765087
<bjf> lifeless, i think bug 759176 is an example (it's private)
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 759176 could not be found
<lifeless> bjf: can you subscribe me to that ?
<bjf> lifeless, done
<lifeless> oh also, are you in the beta team for the new subscription stuff? [if you don't know, you aren't]
<bjf> lifeless, don't know
<lifeless> ok
<bjf> lifeless, but that sounds suspicious
<lifeless> ok, so dell team is subscribed to that bug
<lifeless> and you are in canonical kernel team
<lifeless> which is in dell team
<lifeless> bjf: when did you guys notice this ?
<bjf> lifeless, in the last 2 weeks
<lifeless> so I think we need a bug for this
<lifeless> the scenario is: person in team in team that is subscribed to private bug not getting (any?) bugmail about the bug.
<bjf> lifeless, i have no problem filing such a bug, which project should it be against ?
<lifeless> launchpad
<bjf> lifeless, ok, you want me to subscribe you to it ? or just give you the bug number and you'll take it from there ?
<lifeless> just file it
<lifeless> I'll mention it to a maintenance squad as a possible regression
<lifeless> and we'll see about reproducing / looking through mail logs
<lifeless> please mention that bug # you referenced in the bug you file.
<lifeless> I've unsubscribed myself now.
<bjf> will do
<lifeless> thanks!
<bjf> lifeless, bug 766561
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 766561 in Launchpad itself "person in team A which is a subteam of team B not getting bug email for bugs team B is subscribed to" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766561
<lifeless> thanks
<bjf> lifeless, i found an email that i received on 3/31 as being on "The Dell Team" which I don't think I'd receive now, would that email be useful ?
<lifeless> the launchpad metadata headers + the date would be useful, attached to the bug about this issue
<lifeless> bjf: what email address should we be looking for in our logs
<bjf> lifeless, all bug email to me goes to "brad.figg@canonical.com"
<lifeless> bjf: what was the date that bug 759176 last changed ?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 759176 could not be found
<bjf> lifeless, yesterday the 18th
<bjf> lifeless, there was a comment added
<bjf> lifeless, last updated today at 20:44 UTC
<lifeless> yeah, I just mis-grepped and am currently having my net wasted by the entire log for the 18th.
<lifeless> ><
<lifeless> bjf: well, I've confirmed we did not send you mail
<bjf> lifeless, so it's not lost somewhere in our infrastructure, that's good
<lifeless> bjf: could you find the _most recent_ mail that you would not receive now ?
<bjf> lifeless, i'll try
<lifeless> bjf: I'm trying to reduce the bisect window
<bjf> lifeless, 4/1 seems to be the last day I got something from "The Dell Team"
<lifeless> bjf: in that mail whats the launchpad revision (one of the metaheaders)
<bjf> Launchpad (canonical.com); Revision="12710";	Instance="initZopeless config overlay"
<lifeless> do you expect mail via tis path daily?
<lifeless> e.g. something by 2011-04-07 for sure ?
<bjf> lifeless, yes, i'd think so
<bjf> lifeless, i'm heading out for a bit, will be back on in about an hour
<lifeless> bjf[afk]: is anyone else also suffering less mail
<lifeless> bjf[afk]: [in canonical kernel team]
<lifeless> bjf[afk]: also do you know if folk directly in the dell team are getting these mails
#launchpad 2011-04-20
<bjf> lifeless, tgardner is having the exact same problem
<wgrant> bjf: Is there a public bug that you know to have a similar issue?
<bjf> wgrant, this was the best example, right now i don't have one that I can point to
<wgrant> OK. Just makes it a bit harder to debug if we can't see it :/
<wgrant> lifeless: Do we know that someone else in the team didn't mute it?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> however the team is never the actor
<bjf> wgrant, i can subscribe you if that would help
<lifeless> wgrant: they don't have mute available yet
<wgrant> bjf: That would probably be helpful.
<wgrant> lifeless: You can mute team subscriptions if you're in ~malone-alpha.
<lifeless> wgrant: https://launchpad.net/~malone-alpha/+members#active
<wgrant> Hmm, OK.
<lifeless> wgrant: if you're going to look into this, thats great, I'll switch to a different issue
<lifeless> wgrant: [I would love it if you do that]
<wgrant> lifeless: I plan to.
<wgrant> And/or am.
<bjf> wgrant, i think i subscribed you
<lifeless> ok, handoff done.
<bjf> wgrant, I subscribed some "wgrant"
<bjf> wgrant, can you see the bug now ?
<wgrant> bjf: Hmm, no.
<wgrant> I am 'wgrant'
<bjf> wgrant, yes, and I subscribed "wgrant"
<wgrant> To bug #759176?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 759176 could not be found
<bjf> yes
<wgrant> Really...
<wgrant> I still cannot see it.
<bjf> wgrant, when i choose "subscribe someone else" and put wgrant in the edit box and hit search i am presented with: "William Grant", "Bill" "grantcentral", and "wgrant <email address hidden>". I chose "wgrant <email address hidden>"
<wgrant> Ah, that's billgrant-central.
<wgrant> My username is wgrant, display name is 'William Grant'. billgrant-central looks like a ShipIt-only person.
<wgrant> (this UI is absolutely awful)
<bjf> well, that's kind of difficult to figure out
<bjf> so I should subscribe "billgrant-central" ?
<wgrant> No, you *did* subscribe billgrant-central.
<wgrant> I am 'William Grant' in that list you gave.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~wgrant is me, but that is not the 'wgrant' in the list you gave.
<wgrant> That 'wgrant' is https://launchpad.net/~billgrant-central
<bjf> so that is "William Grant me@williamgrant.id.au" ?
<wgrant> That's the one.
<wgrant> My Canonical address is not primary because I have heaps of filters that I really don't want to port over to procmail.
<bjf> subscribed, now we have to somehow remove "wgrant"
<wgrant> spm may already be on that :)
<wgrant> Hi spm.
<spm> yo.
<bjf> spm, we need to get "wgrant" unsubscribed from bug 759176
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 759176 could not be found
<wgrant> bjf: What do you see at https://bugs.launchpad.net/dell/+bug/759176/+subscriptions?
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad(https://launchpad.net) bug 759176 not found
<spm> bjf: removed
<wgrant> Possibly nothing.
<wgrant> Thanks spm.
<bjf> wgrant, correct, nothing
<bjf> wgrant, however, i see the same thing for https://bugs.launchpad.net/apport/+bug/765178/+subscriptions which i _am_ subscribed to
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 765178 in Apport "remove user-input questions from linux source package hooks" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> bjf: Yes. The page only works for alpha testers at the moment :(
<bjf> wgrant, heh, ok
<bjf> wgrant, if it would help in some way for me to be an alpha or other tester, just let me know
<wgrant> bjf: I've tracked down the issue. canonical-kernel-team has an unvalidated email address but no validated ones, which breaks a corner case in code that was added the day of the last email.
<wgrant> bjf: We should probably remove the unvalidated email address, since they don't do anything (... well, apart from breaking this)
<bjf> wgrant, that's great that you found it
<bjf> wgrant, did you remove the unvalidated email address or is that something I need to do ?
<wgrant> bjf: I could probably convince a LOSA to do it, but probably better for a team admin to do it.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> I hope there's UI to do that.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+contactaddress might be helpful.
<bjf> wgrant, i don't have permission to access that page
<wgrant> bjf: Right, that page is only accessible by admins. But it seems we'll need SQL to remove the unvalidated address.
<bjf> wgrant, you have someone in mind to perform that surgery ?
<wgrant> bjf: I believe we have a candidate victim, yes.
<bjf> wgrant, cool :-)
<lifeless> bjf: we're going to not mangle the db; the code fix will be ready to go live in ~ 7 hours, so within 24 is a solid bet for having it fixed.
<bjf> lifeless, hmmm, i guess i have no choice but to wait, it _is_ good to know that you know what the problem is and have a fix, hopefully i will have an inbox full of bug mail when I get up tomorrow
<lifeless> bjf: theres risk everytime we do manual SQL on the db
<lifeless> bjf: we reserve it for zomg style issues, which I don't think this is (because its affecting a limited group of folk, and we'll have a fix shortly.)
<bjf> lifeless, i can understand that, and the want to be conservative
<bjf> lifeless, however, it does feel like this is something that should be "fixed" for this team, but if it's safer to leave it for now, then that's probably the right answer
<lifeless> bjf: we have caused entire site-wide outages doing 'safe' sql in the past.
<lifeless> bjf: its a Big Deal to do sql.
<bjf> lifeless, like i said, safe is probably best
<lifeless> bjf: by analogy, if I had a fix to my wifi driver dropping off on N networks a lot, you'd still go through your normal QA process etc before shipping the deb in the archive ;)
<lifeless> bjf: its a shame that theres no ability for you to run a custom variant till we have the main code deployed, but web services are like that :(
<bjf> lifeless, you assume we have a qa process :-)
<lifeless> I'm sure you do ;)
<wgrant> Yes, it makes our PPA queues huge :)
<bjf> you'd be surprised, if you are going to uds, i'll buy you a beer and tell you about it, have a good day, i'm going to get some shut eye
<wgrant> Night. Thanks for letting us know about the bugmail issue. It may well be fixed by tomorrow.
<marvin2> Hi, could someone tell me how to create a private branch on launchpad? We've paid for it and applied the code to a project, but can't restrict the visibility of any branches we create.
<lifeless> that needs a policy setup for you, which our sysadmins can do
<lifeless> spm: yo
<spm> yo
<spm> ahh I see
<marvin2> lifeless: Do we need to mail someone to get that done?
<spm> marvin2: if you could PM me the project name?
<marvin2> spm, just one second.
<marvin2> spm, it's willow-code.
<spm> ta. gimme a sec....
<spm> marvin2: I've set it so that members of https://launchpad.net/~willowit-team have access, see how that goes?
<marvin2> spm: Perfect!
<spm> marvin2: I'd advise to a trial push of a dummy branch first. make sure that goes up and is private, so you don't have any accidental leaks.
<marvin2> spm: Yeah, gonna try that now.
<spm> paranoid is, as paranoid does. ;-)
<marvin2> spm: :)
<marvin2> spm: Thanks for that, it worked. I pushed a branch under that project, but Launchpad says I'm the only one that can upload files to it. How can I authorise other people to push their changes to the branch hosted on Launchpad?
<spm> marvin2: hrm. let me have a look...
<wgrant> marvin2: How did you push it?
<wgrant> marvin2: The owner of the branch can write to it.
<wgrant> So bzr push lp:~TEAM/PROJECT/SOMENAME will let anyone in ~TEAM push to it.
<marvin2> wgrant: OK. I'd like to just take the version already on launchpad at lp:~USER/.... and move it to lp:~TEAM/...
<marvin2> Is it possible?
<wgrant> marvin2: Sure. Click on 'Change details' on the branch page.
<wgrant> marvin2: You'll see a team selector up te top.
<marvin2> wgrant: Cool, I'll try that.
<marvin2> wgrant: Thanks, that worked.
<wgrant> marvin2: Great.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> jam i really like your +inprogress idea
<poolie> i wish those views were a bit more opinionated about how you probably want to use them, in choosing their defaults-
<poolie> historically bugs like that have not had a high chance of being fixed
<lifeless> still don't :)
<lifeless> I nearly duped it on 'make columns configurable'
<poolie> it would be neat if lp's dupefinder was extended to predict the chance the bug will ever be fixed
<poolie> a smart enough keyword matcher could probably say "don't even bother" before you finish typing
<poolie> :)
<tsimpson> general question, is there a timeline for when the +text bug interface is going away?
<fta> wgrant, hi, did you have time to investigate the ppa-stats issue since last time we discussed it?
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<web_knows> rai
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is it 'normal' that each bug query which uses tags == OOPS?
<hrw> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=ftbfs+natty+multiarch&field.tags_combinator=ALL (Error ID: OOPS-1936CC361)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1936CC361
<bigjools> adeuring: ^
<bigjools> his analysis is wrong but still ...
<henninge> adeuring: do you know anthing about the +text bug interface?
<adeuring> henninge: no
<hrw> in previous days it was oopsing too but gave answers usually on 2-3rd reload
<adeuring> hrw: seems that our new timeout settings is too strict...
<henninge> tsimpson: sorry for missing your questions earlier.
<hrw> adeuring: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_supervisor=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.comp
<henninge> tsimpson: why do you think it is going away?
<tsimpson> henninge: because I know the LP devs hate it :)
<henninge> tsimpson: ;)
<henninge> tsimpson: I only found out about it just now. Can you be more specific about a hater? ;)
<hrw> adeuring: does LP do 'lets do DB query and if it not give results in <XYZ ms then raise timeout'?
<henninge> tsimpson: IOW I don't know anything about such plans.
<tsimpson> henninge: well we use it in ubottu and the like, and we have internally deprecated support for +text in the bug tracker plugin, but we don't have any time-line for removing the code
<tsimpson> so I was mostly just curious if the devs had any concrete plans or not
<henninge> tsimpson: I guess you switched to the rest api?
<tsimpson> yeah, we just use launchpadlib and fallback to +text if it's not installed
<henninge> tsimpson: Are you on the launchpad-dev mailing list?
<tsimpson> henninge: not currently
<abentley> adeuring: with deryck away, I guess I'll take his help contact rotation.
<tsimpson> but I can subscribe easily enough
<henninge> tsimpson: yeah, I think it would be a good place to kick of a discussion about defining a time line for this.
<henninge> tsimpson: please do that ;)
<tsimpson> ok :)
<hrw> adeuring: is there a bug for LP timeout issue where I can leave some complains and example queries?
<adeuring> hrw: yes
<adeuring> hrw: yorry, the yes was for your previous question; let me check if we already have a bug about this specific timout
<hrw> adeuring: would be useful to add "if query.contains(tag) then timeout=10*timeout" kind of change
<adeuring> yeah...
<hrw> as I understand timeout change for simple queries like 'show me bugs in package X' but more complex ones takes more time by default
<adeuring> hrw: right, but we don't have anything like that in place right now. Anyway, did you try a search on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<adeuring> (that would make the tag "natty" obsolete
<adeuring> ...in theory
<adeuring> hrw: bzg 757426
<adeuring> ...bug 757426
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757426 in Launchpad itself "Distribution:+bugs timeout with combinator ALL" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757426
<hrw> thx
<davidgiluk> I'm getting repeated timeout/oops's on a tag search I commonly use    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=arm-porting-queue  giving OOPS-1936EC403
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1936EC403
<davidgiluk> any LP engineers around to give it a bit of a kick?
<bjf> is there a guestimate when the fix for bug 766561 will go live (it's being QA'd now) ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 766561 in Launchpad itself "Bug notifications broken for teams with only non-preferred email addresses" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/766561
<bjf> this is really impacting the kernel team
<jcsackett> bjf: i'm checking our deployment queue now.
<jcsackett> it's been qa'ed okay, so if there's nothing ahead of it in the queue that is broken, it should go out on the next deploy.
<bjf> jcsackett, and that would be when ?
<jcsackett> bjf: that, i'm not entirely sure of.
<jcsackett> bjf: two things ahead of it, one is being qa'ed now. i'm looking into the other one.
<fta> bug 767258
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767258 in Launchpad itself "weird PPA stats before Feb 10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767258
<bjf> jcsackett, is there anyone that could tell me when it will deploy ?
<jcsackett> bjf: it's dependent on when things get qa'ed. there's one thing still in the queue, and as i understand it, it's complicated.
<jcsackett> historically though, we seem to do at least one deployment a day.
<benji> cool, thanks
<benji> oops
<joshuahoover> adeuring: ping
<adeuring> joshuahoover: yes?
<joshuahoover> adeuring: do you know how i can get "answers" removed from a project site? i tried configuring to "not applicable" but the link still shows: https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers
<joshuahoover> adeuring: i set the "Configure support tracker" to not applicable, but somehow we still got a question
<joshuahoover> adeuring: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+question/153458
<joshuahoover> adeuring: i was surprised to see a question still got through even though the project is not setup for answers :)
<adeuring> joshuahoover: yeah, I undrstand, but let me check a bit...
<joshuahoover> adeuring: k, thanks!
<adeuring> joshuahoover: You can simply append "/+addquestion" to the main answers URL  (https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers) and then you can submit your question...
<adeuring> Looks like a bug
<joshuahoover> adeuring: ah, ok
<adeuring> abentley-lunch: can you take the role of the help contact?
<ovnicraft> hello i am in bugs page
<ovnicraft> i reported one
<ovnicraft> and want to report another one
<ovnicraft> so i need back
<ovnicraft>  to bugs
<ovnicraft> click on report a bug
<ovnicraft> how can i from reported bug page report another bug ?
<charlie-tca> ovnicraft: if it is a bug in the same package, scroll down to the bottom of the page:  Report another bug in ???
* abentley-lunch changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<spinny> Hello folks. Is there a way for users to query changes/updates in PPAs automatically such a via RSS?
<DNS__> hi guys :)
<DNS__> am i able to compile/make deb packages for debian squeeze too at lp?
<DNS__> if so, idk how
<joey> abentley: help :-)
<abentley> joey: What can I do for you?
<joey> hi abentley
<joey> I'm on https://blueprints.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-o/+addspec
<joey> and under "For:" where you add in the project/product name,  if I select the chooser it doesn't put back in my chosen result
<joey> so.. search for "linaro-project", click on the result, and nothing
<abentley> joey: It's as if you didn't invoke the chooser at all?
<joey> abentley: correct
<joey> blank field
<abentley> joey: I saw that a few minutes ago with a Person picker.
<joey> yeah same base code as I recall...although it's been a few years :-)
<DNS__> so, i guess im not able to compile packages for squeeze or?
<abentley> joey: So I think this may be a launchpad-wide issue.
<DNS__> (on launchapd)
<joey> abentley: yeah and it's affecting Linaro and others I'm sure
<joey> abentley: the good news is ubuntu should be unaffected
<joey> abentley: they use "ubuntu" in that field
<abentley> DNS__: Not deliberately ignoring you, but since you didn't use my handle, it didn't attract my attentionl.
<DNS__> np :)
<abentley> DNS__: But you're right, we only support creating packages for Ubuntu distributions via our packaging system and build farm.
<abentley> joey: you can work around this by putting in the actual project name manually, right?
<DNS__> ok i was just wondering because i found debian debian/squeeze and debian/lenny on launchpad, and i thought maybe...
<DNS__> :D
<DNS__> thx for info
<joey> abentley: assume so. doing it now.
<joey> abentley: yes I can. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-project-management/+spec/linaro-other-project-management-enhancements
<joey> oops wrong naming
<abentley> joey: I'm going to try to assess the scope of the problem.
<joey> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/linaro-project-management/+spec/linaro-other-o-project-management-enhancements
<joey> abentley: thanks. I have track leads in Linaro trying to do this and it impacts them
<abentley> joey: Okay, it's not site-wide.  For example, assigning a person to a bug and assigning a branch to a productseries are working.
<ovnicraft> charlie-tca, LP help with UI
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ Some pickers don't work: bug #761494 | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jaypipes> are any LP admins around?
<lifeless> jaypipes: whats up ?
<jaypipes> lifeless: hi Robert, thx. was hoping someone could change a project name... https://launchpad.net/openstack-dbaas to https://launchpad.net/reddwarf. I was setting it up for another team and goofed the project name they wanted.
<jaypipes> lifeless: I changed everything except the project identifier..
<lifeless> you can do that yourself can't you ?
<lifeless> anyhow, done.
<jaypipes> lifeless: no, only the display name...
<jaypipes> lifeless: tyvm sir!
<lifeless> de nada
<doko> lifeless: you did send some traces for the search of <tag1> AND <tag2> reports
<doko> is there some work ongoing?
<lifeless> doko: its in the pile of criticals
<doko> ok, thanks!
<lifeless> the search is triggering a very slow query path
<lifeless> I'm not sure quite what we need to do
<lifeless> we may need to use arrays or whatnot
<doko> any workaround I could use in the mean time?
<lifeless> if we need a schema change, this will have to wait to be fixed for the downtime deploy in may
<lifeless> doko: I'll have a look at adding a timeout exception for the page
<lifeless> there are some risks doing that
<lifeless> doko: it may work if you refresh a few times, part of the slowness is hitting the 500K row bugtag table which can be out of cache
<doko> thanks, if it's worth filing reports with a "combined" tag, I'll do that too
<lifeless> so the interesting thing about your query is that the tags you are searching on a reasonably common (some of them)
<lifeless> but the intersection is empty
<lifeless> so no bugs should be found
<lifeless> empty/near empty
<doko> hmm, but nor for things like ftbfs+natty or ftbfs+oneiric
<lifeless> those I would expect to have matches, yes.
<lifeless> btw
<lifeless> why are they tagged natty
<lifeless> rather than being on the natty series ?
<doko> the bug filing tool lacked support filing reports for a series ;-P
<lifeless> our search schema can handle many more bugs on a series than bugs with a tag
<doko> so if you want to target these to a series, please do
<lifeless> probably best to do that with an api script
<lifeless> anyhowm I'll see if I can get something going for you today
<lifeless> we're just dealing with a small crisis right now
<lifeless> so it will be later today
<doko> thanks
* lifeless changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bjf> lifeless, the bug email is starting to roll in, many thanks
<lifeless> excellent
#launchpad 2011-04-21
<MTecknology> So....
<MTecknology> we had a server today that had its load >50 for a while
<MTecknology> and holding constant 40-50
<lifeless> \o/
<jderose> i can quite figure out how to link to an upstream bug, can someone help me?
<jderose> this is the bug i filed in launchpad - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/766671
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 766671 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "When project is reopened, start/end keyframes are incorrectly positioned" [Undecided,New]
<jderose> this is the bug i filed upstream - https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=648341
<ubot5> Gnome bug 648341 in timeline "When project is reopened, start/end keyframes are incorrectly positioned" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<lifeless> normally just putting a url to theupstream in the report is enough
<lifeless> if you need a playground to test, use qastaging.l.b
<lifeless> .l.n.
<jderose> lifeless: ah, okay... i thought there might be something like the "Also affects project" bit, but to point to upstream bug tracker
<jderose> lifeless: so just ad the upstream URL in a comment?
<jderose> add, that is, wont be putting ads on launchpad :P
<wgrant> jderose: You should use "Also affects project"
<wgrant> Since it, well, also affects a project.
<wgrant> It will ask you for the upstream bug URL.
<jderose> wgrant: gotcha, thanks (i thought "Project" in that case might be just stuff hosted on Launchpad)
<wgrant> jderose: It works for either.
<jderose> wgrant: apparently i should have just clicked it and then all is crystal clear :)
<poolie> istm there's a fair amount of lag in mail coming out of launchpad recently?
<poolie> i will look at the next bugmail to see if it's on my end
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<theresajayne_wor> o/ I have a problem,
<theresajayne_wor> is support here?
<theresajayne_wor> i know my user  on launchpad but cant remember the email i used to register, and i thought i used my openid but its not accepting anything :(
<Peng> You can't use OpenID to register on LP.
<theresajayne_wor> so how can i get my email address ?
<wgrant> theresajayne_wor: Which is your Launchpad username?
<theresajayne_wor> https://launchpad.net/~theresajayne
<wgrant> I should probably have guessed that.
<theresajayne_wor> no pubhlic email :(
<wgrant> Let's see.
<poolie> there is one at hotmail
<poolie> do you know what that would be?
<theresajayne_wor> also are there any restrictions on passwords
<theresajayne_wor> yes
<theresajayne_wor> do you need to have a number and upper case in the password or is it just the length
<wgrant> I believe the SSO service places some reasonably crazy restrictions on passwords. I don't remember details.
<theresajayne_wor> as that info also helps me know my password
<theresajayne_wor> thanks i am in now :)
<wgrant> I believe it requires uppercase and possibly symbols too.
<wgrant> Great.
<theresajayne_wor> nope it doesnt
<theresajayne_wor> its my plain 8 char password at the moment
<wgrant> It's a fairly recent change.
<theresajayne_wor> i prolly set it up before those rules came in
<theresajayne_wor> anyway adding more emails so i can use them as well - i hardly use the hotmail anymore
<wgrant> theresajayne_wor: Note that you'll need to add them to login.launchpad.net to be able to log in with them. It's a separate database.
<theresajayne_wor> yep i am on the launchpad login service
<theresajayne_wor> under manage email addresses
<wgrant> Great.
<theresajayne_wor> :) i need to comment on a bug in mixxx (the project i assist with) so i need to be logged in :P
<maxb> spm: I replied to you on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/152923 (but since LP Questions doesn't allow a non-asker to reset the status to Open, binging you as a substitute)
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<chrisw> Hi All, any way to get loggerhead on launchpad.net to blame/annotate a file?
<beuno> chrisw, yes, although not super friendly
<beuno> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phazr/phazr/phazr/annotate/head:/src/js/modalplugin/modalplugin.js
<beuno> the tooltip in the revision numbers is the person who did it
<chrisw> beuno: where's the link to get that in the UI?
<beuno> chrisw, when looking at a file, "view revision numbers per line"
<chrisw> beuno: wow, sucktastic :-S
<beuno> chrisw, indeed. I hear hrw is the guy to fix these things
<james_w> beuno, huwshimi
<beuno> ah, that's it. Thanks james_w
<magcius> So...
<magcius> I want to make some UI enhancements to bugs, who should I talk to?
<magcius> I'm already working on loggerhead.
<magcius> For instance: http://i.imgur.com/ATjMV.png
<magcius> There's a lot of information on that page, and a lot of knobs to turn.
<magcius> And some of the most important information is very small and hidden.
<magcius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/569355
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 569355 in loggerhead "Left margin in code view." [Medium,Triaged]
<beuno> magcius, there's #launchpad-dev
<magcius> Oh, right, duh.
<beuno> as for loggerehead, merge proposals should be enough
<magcius> I'm already working on loggerhead.
<beuno> I think jam has been leading the loggerhead project
<magcius> Yes, he has.
<magcius> Notice that he reviewed my branch in there.
<beuno> so he's the right person to talk to  :)
<magcius> For loggerhead, yes.
<magcius> For bugs, no.
<pfarrell> hi! I have a project registered on launchpad (launchpad.net/libadjoint). In my code repository, I keep a debian/ directory with all of the debian packaging. Is it possible to hook up a PPA for the project so that, when a commit happens on the trunk, it builds the package and pushes it to an apt repository?
<pfarrell> I see I can set up a PPA for /me/, but not for the project
<bigjools> pfarrell: we don't have project PPAs so you need to stick with a team one.  You can set up a daily build recipe for the auto builds.
<pfarrell> ok, great, thanks
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: deryck | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<deryck> adeuring, I've got irc now
<adeuring> deryck: cool, thanks!
<RawChid> Hey, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/nl/  Is it possible to get this overview for certain packages? Say all names starting with gnome-
<CoffeeIV> Is it possible to have launchpad automatically tag the right thing in the bazaar repository when you create a release tar.gz ?
<deryck> RawChid, you can click on the template in that list and follow the bread crumbs back to the template itself for a language overview.
<deryck> CoffeeIV, I don't think we have any sort of post-release hook, but I could certainly be wrong.  Maybe something could be done with our api.
<deryck> sinzui, can you help here? ^^
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: someone may have written scripts that do that from your desktop+LpAPI
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: make https://launchpad.net/lptools or  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-dev-tools
<sinzui> s/make/maybe/
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: I think that is easy to do with a makefile (dist target) or python setup.py (sdist)
<RawChid> deryck, I mean the same list as the URL i gave, but filtered on gnome-*
<RawChid> bbl
<deryck> RawChid, no, I don't think we have that for gnome.  henninge could say if he's still around.
<CoffeeIV> sinzui: thanks, I am looking through those links now
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: is your project python or autotools based
<CoffeeIV> sinzui: neither, it is a PHP web app
<sinzui> no makefile?
<CoffeeIV> releases are done through the launchpad web interface
<CoffeeIV> nope, no makefile
<sinzui> Launchpad does not make tarballs and attach them to releases
<sinzui> Do you mean you use a recipe to create a package?
<henninge> RawChid: No, we don't have that, I am sorry.
<CoffeeIV> sinzui: the person who does that must be doing a lot more by hand than I thought, I had presumed launchpad could create a tar.gz release from a specific revision.  I have not been creating these for my project, it has been someone else
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: A person usually makes a source release tarball from a script or makefile from the branch he is working with. He registers the release, then uploads the tarball. The user could have tagged then pushed the branch the same time he rand the script to make the source release.
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: I was making movies of this activity last week. I have not completed editing them though?
 * sinzui looks for a short vid that could help
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: which project is this for?
<deryck> abentley, want to switch IRC duties at the top of next hour?  Since I was away lunch longer than normal.
<abentley> deryck: sure.
<deryck> cool
<RawChid> henninge deryck, thnx for the help
<deryck> abentley, you're up
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<abentley> deryck: ACK
<TheEvilPhoenix> what're the different blueprint "Implementation:" options' definitions, such as Deferred, Blocked, etc.?
<CoffeeIV> sinzui: sorry I was at lunch and missed your questions.  The project is "pressflow".  I am not the person who has been maintaining the project or doing releases, I was helping someone who wanted a script to pull the most recent official release out of launchpad, that's why I was investigating this.  I can just talk to the pressflow maintainer directly
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: http://people.canonical.com/~curtis/ I uploaded two videos of creating releases from a  series or from a milestone
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: I just uploaded one of creating a release from a series, which is how I think your project works
<CoffeeIV> sinzui: series-milestone-release.ogv ?  I just downloaded it
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: https://launchpad.net/pressflow/6.x shows that a release file URL is set. If you upload the release tarball to that URL, Lp will find it and create the release for you. Still neither will tag your branch
<sinzui> CoffeeIV: series-release..ogv is closer to what I see the project does. I do not see any open milestones with bugs targetted to them
<CoffeeIV> sinzui: yes, we would not have milestones with bugs targetted, since pressflow essentially tracks Drupal, maintaining a set of performance enhancements that for various reasons can't go into drupal itself
<sinzui> understood
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contacts: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-04-22
<paultag> hey LP-ers. I used to be able to request import of a git repo's non-master branch. Was this feature removed or am I loosing my mind?
<wgrant> paultag: That's never been supported. But it should be within the next few months.
<wgrant> paultag: Only Subversion and CVS non-master branches have ever been supported.
<paultag> wgrant: humm. Must be hallucinating features.
<paultag> wgrant: Ohhhhh, right right right
<paultag> wgrant: I had an SVN project I was doing that for
<paultag> wgrant: great, thanks.
<ezra> howdy. anyone around that can help w/ a SSO merge?
<wgrant> ezra: https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ is probably your best bet.
<mikhas> hi, what is LP trying to tell me? got a "dpkg-deb - error: Debian revision (`lucid') doesn't contain any digits"
<mikhas> when i replaced lucid with maverick in the debian changelog, it passed
<mikhas> but I really want it to builld for lucid as well, in my PPA ...
<wgrant> mikhas: That's a message from dpkg-deb, not Launchpad. I think the version string in your changelog is bad. Do you have a link to it?
<mikhas> wgrant, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70165173/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.meego-im-framework_0.20.7-0ubuntu1ppa2-lucid_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<wgrant> Ah, there's your problem.
<wgrant> mikhas: Everything before the final - is part of the upstream version.
<wgrant> Perhaps you meant ~lucid instead of -lucid
<mikhas> yeah, probably
<mikhas> I either need more sleep, glasses, or more coffee
<mikhas> thanks
<wgrant> Heh
<mikhas> I could just go for bigger displays, too
<wgrant> Version string in blinking red text?
<mikhas> brilliant idea, will patent it
<fta> wgrant, fyi, i filed bug 767258 for the ppa stats
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 767258 in Launchpad itself "weird PPA stats before Feb 10" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/767258
<Cas07> Hi, I'm getting a message 'The key  has already been imported'. ive gone to editpgpkeys and its not there
<TheEvilPhoenix> Cas07:  you mean imported into apt or  similar?
<Cas07> oh sorry forgot to say, when trying to sign the launchpad agreement
<TheEvilPhoenix> Cas07:  did you upload to launchpad a pgp key already?
<Cas07> not that i know of
<mdke> I'm struggling to find documentation fo how Launchpad imports pot templates from Ubuntu packages - any hints?
<mdke> ah, I've found something on the Ubuntu wiki that answers my question, no problem
<Cas07> TheEvilPhoenix: ah it seems that key returned by gpg --fingerprint was the torproject one
<TheEvilPhoenix> heh
<TheEvilPhoenix> that explains it
<ScottK> Is showing more than one version in a release like in http://kitterman.com/kubuntu/multi.jpeg by design now?
<akoskm> hi! I'm using the OTHERMIRROR option in ~/.pbuilderrc to get my packages built. I put my source packages with dput to launchpad but the build failed there because it can not find the mirror specified in OTHERMIRROR (in my local configuration). how can I make this mirror visible for launchpad?
<maxb> You cannot ask Launchpad to satisfy build-dependencies from arbitrary apt repositories -  you would need to upload the dependencies to a PPA
<geser> ScottK: you might have hit the short window where the new version is already marked as published but the old version isn't marked as superseded yet (I've seen similar in my FTBFS script)
<ScottK> geser: Thanks.
<ScottK> It did go away later.
<akoskm> maxb: thank you. I'm referring to an existing PPA which contains the required pacakages
<maxb> akoskm: Go to the PPA you are building the packages in and click "Edit PPA dependencies" in the top right portlet
<akoskm> maxb: indeed. thanks again :)
<NCommander> is codinghosting down or is it just me? (bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/utilities/rocketfuel-setup/.bzr/branch-format: Bad status line received
<NCommander> )
<jcsackett> NCommander: i can't replicate any problem from my computer. my very teeny bit of empirical data suggests it's just you.
<jcsackett> replicate was entirely the wrong word to use there.
<NCommander> jcsackett: I got it working.
<jcsackett> good stuff. :-)
#launchpad 2011-04-23
<fta> *sigh* dput/lp regressed again.. Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ["(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')", "(7, 9, u'No public key')"] : Permission denied.
<lifeless> fta: I've pinged in the is channel
<TheEvilPhoenix> i need to contact a launchpad administrator, i made a mistake and deactivated my signature on the Ubuntu Code of Conduct (I was trying to change the PGP key I was using)
<TheEvilPhoenix> oop nevermind, i fixed it by just signing the CoC again with the newer key
<JeanFI> Hello, is there a way to know the reason why a svn import to bzr project branch is rejected? I probably make some configuration mistakes but the email just says 'rejected'.
<wgrant> JeanFI: Do you have a link to the branch?
<JeanFI> wgrant, bzr branch is: https://code.launchpad.net/~jfi/psensor/trunk
<JeanFI> wgrant, svn url is: http://wpitchoune.net/svnpub/psensor/trunk/
<bkero> Hey guys, I'm having a big error thrown when I'm trying to post a comment onto a bug at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/736171?comments=all   The error is occuring as red text in some sort of html dialog box, here's a pastebin to the contents of said box.  http://pastebin.osuosl.org/37173
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736171 in Linux "ath: Failed to stop TX DMA in 100 msec after killing last frame" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wgrant> bkero: Hmm, that's a particularly ugly forbidden exception.
<wgrant> bkero: Let's see.
<bkero> refreshed the page and tried posting a comment again, still happening
<wgrant> bkero: What was the content of the comment?
<bkero> wgrant: I'll pastebin that too
<bkero> wgrant: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/37174
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> bkero: Do you have Firebug or the Chromium Developer Tools so you can see the full content of the error? I suspect there's an element around the 'ben-kero' that we're not seeing.
<wgrant> Because for some reason it has decided to return a full HTML error page...
<bkero> let me install one of those
<bkero> wgrant: here's the full content of the error:
<bkero> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/37177
<bkero> sorry, that's the wrong thing.  http://pastebin.osuosl.org/37178
<wgrant> bkero: That doesn't look like the HTTP response. That looks like it's already been inserted into the page.
<bkero> That's a copy of the error that pops up in the JS dialog box, did you want me to sniff POST data or something?
<wgrant> Either of those development tools should let you easily see the content of the response to the POST request.
<bkero> 403 Forbidden
<bkero> Did you want a copy of the HTTP headers or something?
<wgrant> bkero: I'd like the HTML body of that response. The headers aren't sufficient here :(. But you see the 'ben-kero' at the end of the stuff you pasted? I suspect the raw response has more than that.
<bkero> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/37179
<bkero> Ok
<bkero> http://pastebin.ca/2049675 is the html response
<wgrant> Ah! Perfect.
<wgrant> bkero: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024
<bkero> ah, ok, seems it was a change in about:config, set network.http.sendRefererHeader = 1 means false, 2 means true
<bkero> wgrant: thanks :)
#launchpad 2011-04-24
<lfaraone> Please remove mirror https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ubuntu.washdc-linux.com-archive. This mirror has been domainsquatted and is no longer valid.
<lifeless> jpds: ^
<lfaraone> Does Launchpad keep track of when people deactivate their membership in a team?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Yes, but only team admins can see that.
<wgrant> Hm.
<wgrant> Maybe not, actually.
<lfaraone> wgrant: they only see add dates, and the total list of people who deactivate.
<wgrant> It has expiry dates, but no deactivation dates :(
<lfaraone> I wonder if the database keeps track of it.
<wgrant> There is a date_last_changed field.
<lfaraone> wgrant: for the group membership specifically?
<wgrant> lfaraone: Yes. It's updated every time the status changes.
<wgrant> But it's not exposed anywhere.
<lfaraone> wgrant: ok, if somebody needed that information for a data analysis project could we get that for a team we own?
<wgrant> Not sure.
<wgrant> We should probably expose it over the API or something.
<lfaraone> Mk.
<lifeless> lfaraone: yes, for a team you own we could do a custom export
<lifeless> it is after all your data
<lifeless> we're only custodians
<lcb> hi. how to remove / cancel a reported bug due to not being relevant anymore?
<Peng> Just mark it invalid.
<lcb> Peng, thanks. I wrote there... This bug is not relevant anymore. Although the issues continued after all updates/upgrades, they was solved after a new fresh install. Possible causes... maybe a corrupted installation since it was from a daily.
<lcb> So, please, disregard it.
<lcb> thanks Peng
<lcb> i wrote that in there
<ia> hello. I have a question about creating bzr branches on lp. Can I somehow create branch which will be looks like lp:~user/+name/branch, where +name - not name of some existing project, but just "storage" for future independent branches?
<ia> Oh, looks like that +junk is something that by default; so, then my question is - can user himself create +branch with custom name?
<spiv> ia: no, there's only +junk
<ia> spiv: ok, thanks
<AnAnt> Hello, regarding LP #769101, do you know what in launchpad to file a bug against ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 769101 in lintian (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please merge lintian 2.5.0~rc3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/769101
<AnAnt> comment #5
<micahg> AnAnt: I have a bug for that already, let me find it
<micahg> AnAnt: bug 594916
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594916 in Launchpad Auto Build System "buildd doesn't correctly check versioned ORed build-dependencies" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594916
<AnAnt> micahg: thanks
<pfarrell_> hey -- quick question. what does launchpad use for the syntax highlighting in its code browser? I develop a fortran 90 project, and it looks like the syntax highlighting isn't very good, and was hoping to improve it somehow
<pfarrell_> see e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fluidity-core/fluidity/supermesh-force/view/head:/assemble/Supermesh_Force.F90
<pfarrell_> ah, hmm, I think it is because it doesn't recognise it as fortran 90, because it is .F90 instead of .f90
<magcius> pfarrell_, Pygments, I believe.
<pfarrell_> magcius: yep, I've submitted a bug report to pygments about it, thanks :-)
<magcius> yeah, talk to birkenfield on #pooco
<magcius> er, #pocoo
#launchpad 2012-04-16
<kristjan-t> Hello, i need help with my account
<wgrant> kristjan-t: Hi, what's the problem?
<kristjan-t> i have two accounts, but i cant log in with second one and i cant recover my account, beacause it says no such email is registered on launchpad
<kristjan-t> but if i log in with first one, i can see my other account email, when i receive the recovery email, it says there's no email like that <.<
<wgrant> Do you know the Launchpad usernames of the two accounts?
<wgrant> Ah
<kristjan-t> yes
<kristjan-t> kristjan-t and kristjan-t-hotmail
<wgrant> So, there may be some confusion here because login.launchpad.net has separate accounts from launchpad.net
<wgrant> (because login.launchpad.net is really just a different skin for login.ubuntu.com)
<kristjan-t> but the forgot password is same place for both of these sites?
<kristjan-t> well anyway to recover my account, if i can prove that i own both of these emails i have registered with?
<wgrant> It looks like you only have a single account on login.launchpad.net. Use https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge to merge your Launchpad accounts, and that should fix everything up.
<wgrant> You're logged in as kristjan-t-hotmail right now?
<kristjan-t> none
<kristjan-t> i cant log in with account "kristjan-t"
<wgrant> Log in as whichever account you have access to, and use the URL I gave above to merge them.
<wgrant> To merge you just need access to both email addresses
<kristjan-t> does that count if i log in with one account and change my email for now and them merge those accounts?
<wgrant> I don't understand what you mean.
<kristjan-t> i have 2 accounts and i can log in with one (but i actually dont have acces to the email, i logged in with)
<kristjan-t> so if i log in and change my email to that one what i can use and validate it
<kristjan-t> and then can i merge my 2 accounts?
<wgrant> Which address do you have access to? There's a gmail.com address on kristjan-t, and hotmail.com on kristjan-t-hotmail.
<kristjan-t> i have acces to hotmail account
<kristjan-t> i looked up and i actually have 3 accounts >-<
<kristjan-t> c-kristjan is my account too
<kristjan-t> i want to merge c-kristjan and kristjan-t-hotmail
<wgrant> c-kristjan has yet another Gmail address.
<wgrant> You don't have access to either of those addresses?
<kristjan-t> i do
<kristjan-t> i have access to kristjan-t and c-kristjan emails
<wgrant> Ah, great. And which account does https://launchpad.net/~ redirect to?
<kristjan-t> no wait i have acces to kristjan-thotmail and c-kristjan
<wgrant> But not kristjan-t?
<kristjan-t> no, thats the account i want to recover, because i want to change my email
<wgrant> Which account does https://launchpad.net/~ redirect to?
<kristjan-t> i got all already working :)
<kristjan-t> thank you!
<kristjan-t> can i change my log in email?
<wgrant> Sure, change it at login.launchpad.net. Rather confusingly it's separate from the email addresses at https://launchpad.net/~
<kristjan-t> okay, thanks, got it working too :)
<wgrant> kristjan-t: Once you've merged two of the accounts into the other one, you can rename the one that is left to whichever name you want.
<kristjan-t> anything i could do for you? :)
<wgrant> Hm. You renamed c-kristjan to vool-kristjan, and merged kristjan-t but not kristjan-t-hotmail into it?
<kristjan-t> wgrant, how can i PM you?
<wgrant> kristjan-t: I've PMed you
<kristjan-t> i mean here in irc, how can i pm u?
<wgrant> I'm not sure how to do that in the freenode web client.
<wgrant> But I've PMed you, so you should have a tab for it or something.
<cnd> how does one remove projects from a meta-project like canonical-multitouch?
<czajkowski> cnd: not sure which ones are you looking to remove and why ?
<cnd> czajkowski, there are multiple in canonical-multitouch that need to be removed because we no longer support them
<cnd> and somehow a community member was able to add a project without review
<cnd> and it shouldn't be there
<czajkowski> cnd: ok let me go find out
<czajkowski> cnd: jjo is looking into it for me and as soon as I know I'll get back to you
<cnd> czajkowski, ok, thanks!
<deryck> cnd, hi.  I can take this and help, and save jjo for something else.
<deryck> cnd, czajkowski -- is there an open question about which ones to remove?
<cnd> deryck, I know which ones to remove
<cnd> I just don't know how
<deryck> cnd, can you paste the project names to me?  either here or PM is fine.
<cnd> deryck, can I not remove them myself?
<deryck> cnd, should be able to, yes.  sorry.  go to the project page, click "change details" and ...
<deryck> cnd, find the "part of" field.  and remove the project group from that field.  and save changes.
<cnd> deryck, I don't see a "part of" field
<cnd> oh, you mean of the individual projects
<cnd> deryck, I'm not the owner of one of the projects
<deryck> cnd, ok, I can probably change that one for you.
<cnd> can anyone add their own project as part of another?
<cnd> that seems horribly broken :)
<deryck> cnd, yeah, this is incredibly flawed for the project group owner.
<cnd> ugh
<cnd> deryck, ok, GIR needs to be removed
<deryck> cnd, ugh, I can't do that one either.  let me go back and get webops involved.
<deryck> cnd, I've pinged them about gir. will ping you when they're done.  sorry about all this.
<cnd> deryck, thanks :)
<deryck> cnd, gir has been removed now.
<cnd> deryck, thanks!
<deryck> np
<cnd> I should be able to take care of the rest
<mounirb> greetings: -- I ma trying to change a launchpad group - but I get the following error: The name 'private-linaro-big-little-switchers' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators. Contact Launchpad Support if you want to use this name.
<lifeless> mounirb: yes, that name will be blacklisted; you can open a ticket to get whatever you need done done
<mounirb> lifeless, thanks for your reply. I have opened a Linaro rt hopefully Linaro is will follow up on it.
<mounirb> lifeless - do you whether there is any feature request regarding expandin the dependency tree area? Whenever we have multiple blueprints with dependencies, we coul no longer read the blueprints titles
<lifeless> mounirb: not sure; feel free to file a bug
<mounirb> lifeless - where to file the bug? can you provide a link please
<lifeless> bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mounirb> lifeless, tnx
<joey> wgrant: are you awake by chance?
<joey> wgrant: I have me a puzzle.  See line #33. http://paste.ubuntu.com/933277/
<wgrant> joey: It's 9:30am, so I hope I'm awake :)
<wgrant> Let's see...
<joey> morning wgrant, thanks
<wgrant> joey: Hah
<wgrant> joey: confirmed_email_addresses excludes the preferred email address
<wgrant> That explains #1
<joey> solution on my end? is there a preferred.email  I could test?
<joey> or a bug I can raise ? :-)
<wgrant> joey: preferred_email_address
<wgrant> joey: And I have no idea about the other one. What if you so "for email in list(person.confirmed_email_addresses)" instead?
<joey> AttributeError: 'Entry' object has no attribute 'preferred_email_addresses'
<wgrant> There's only one.
<wgrant> So s/es$//
<joey> oh doh
<joey> rigiht
<wgrant> Also, isn't there a team membership or something you can check instead?
<wgrant> Since not everyone has their email addresses public.
<wgrant> Unless you have superpowers.
<wgrant> I forget if you still do.
<joey> no more supercow for me
<joey> I need to know the list of persons which are ultimately part of the ~linaro team.  That team is composed of several subteams
<joey> wgrant: your #1 fix worked
<wgrant> joey: You could use ~linaro's participants collection to obtain its transitive membership.
<joey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/933289/
<joey> wgrant: that's what I do
<joey> wgrant: line 57
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> So it's checking the security of the team
<wgrant> Not a project
<wgrant> Right
<joey> keep in mind that I suck at python more than the lp api :-)
<joey> wgrant: right,  lp:lp-scanner does the project
<joey> wgrant: I needed a team checker
<wgrant> Makes more sense now :)
<joey> yeah but it's weak because a) a person has to have their email address public and match my whitelist
<joey> well, that was a and b
<joey> thanks wgrant for the help
<wgrant> joey: np
#launchpad 2012-04-17
<jo-erlend_> hey. I have a few questions about Launchpad and email. I have a gmail address that I've used for a long time. This has been my primary address on LP. Now I also have an Ubuntu.com address, which in reality is the gmail account. I've added it to LP.
<lifeless> jo-erlend_: no, you can't make the ubuntu address primary.
<jo-erlend_> ok. What does primary really mean in this case?
<lifeless> the address LP sends mail to. And the address that the ubuntu.com mail redirector sends mail to.
<jo-erlend_> The first task is to start using the ubuntu address on mailinglists, etc. What must I do in order to achieve that?
<lifeless> subscribe to the list with that address.
<jo-erlend_> right. Yes, that's the point. I'd like for everyone to use my ubuntu address so that I can replace the gmail account without causing any problems.
<lifeless> well, outside of LP, you can certainly do that.
<jo-erlend_> I can't just switch for all launchpad mailinglists?
<lifeless> for LP lists you can use the ubuntu.com address anytime, LP will recognise all your addresses.
<jo-erlend_> oh, ok. And I can hide the gmail account from others?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~/+editemails lets you customize where Launchpad mailinglist mail goes.
<lifeless> yes, toggle the setting to hide your email addresses
<lifeless> wgrant: not that it will have any effect :P
<wgrant> But all other Launchpad email will go to your primary address.
<wgrant> lifeless: True
<jo-erlend_> great. But when I switch to the other account, which is not joerlend.schinstad@domain, but joerlend@domain. Will that affect the ubuntu address?
<wgrant> It can take a few days for it to notice the new primary address on Launchpad.
<wgrant> But it will switch eventually.
<jo-erlend_> I mean; my address now is joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com. When I switch to my personal joerlend@schinstad.no account.. Will that change the ubuntu address as well, or will I still be able to use joerlend.schinstad@ubuntu.com? Thought I read something about that.
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> It's just LPUSERNAME@ubuntu.com
<jo-erlend_> aha. Great.
<jo-erlend_> does this apply to ubuntu.com mailinglists as well, or only launchpad lists?
<wgrant> lists.ubuntu.com is entirely separate
<jo-erlend_> hmm. Ok.
<jo-erlend_> doesn't sound like I should run into any issues then.
<jo-erlend_> thanks! :)
<jo-erlend_> what has happened to Launchpad? It's extremely buggy.
<jo-erlend_> I get timeouts all the time, and now a bug I just reported, simply disappeared.
<jo-erlend_> woops. Forget the last one. That was pebcac :)
<lifeless> jo-erlend_: we have less timeouts than we used to; and we're working on systematic fixes to the most common ones(bug searches)
<bildr> hi all
<bildr> I won't be actively watching the screen, so I may not see a reply immediately, but is there interest in posting something like the majority of the backtrack packages to a normal PPA/repository?  I say this for a couple of reasons...1) I answered a heinous question on UL stack yesterday http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/36434/install-backtrack-5-r2-into-running-luks-setup-installed-with-ubuntu/36490#36490 , another is that there sh
<bildr> ouldn't be an ubuntu respin just for a couple dozen packages.  It should be in a custom repo/PPA/multiverse
<bildr> any respone appreciated, thx for your time
<jfi_> Hello, apport service flags a bug report has duplicate of another bug report which is private and removes the attached information, that's not a very good idea....
<jfi_> see for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psensor/+bug/981705
<ubot5> Error: Bug #981705 is a duplicate of bug #982605, but it is private (https://launchpad.net/bugs/982605)
<micahg> jfi_: that's an apport issue, not a launchpad one
<lifeless> bug 764414
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 764414 in apport (Ubuntu) "private master bugs are confusing and lead to more duplicate filings" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/764414
<jfi_> ok, thanks for the information
<davmor2> czajkowski: is there a way to search all bugs for a tag?
<czajkowski> lemmie see
<czajkowski> davmor2: have you changed the cog to just display tags
<davmor2> czajkowski: we have a tag ca-escalated that will be used for our backend servers as well as software-center itself so I could do with a link that finds just that tag effectively
<czajkowski> 2 ticks
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> davmor2: is that a tag ye decided on don't see it on the offical tags
<davmor2> czajkowski: yeap we needed something that flagged eveeryone to work on it as a priority effectively
<davmor2> czajkowski: ah it's okay I may of brute force lp into giving me a link now to see if it worked for private teams too
<czajkowski> davmor2: still trying the tags displayed that works for the other tags
<czajkowski> so I suspect will do so also for ubuntu ones as well
<czajkowski> as it works for lp bugs
<czajkowski> davmor2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&fie
<davmor2> czajkowski: yeah that's the one I just got I think
<czajkowski> so in advanced settings
<czajkowski> you can can tweak what you want returned and then add the tag, but that shows only 2 the settings I chose
<davmor2> czajkowski: the main lp bug advanced settings kept timing out on me though
<czajkowski> what settings are you picking as it's working ok here
<davmor2> czajkowski: I did a bug search for ca-escalated from bugs.launchpad.net then clicked on advanced, it's working now but didn't before
<czajkowski> I searched and got no returns but putting it in the tags field does work
<davmor2> czajkowski: this seems to work https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&search=Search+Bug+Reports&field.scope=all&field.tag=ca-escalated
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> depends waht you want I guess, you pick the settings and it returns 1 or two bugs
<davmor2> czajkowski: when I get this up-to-date hopefully it will highlight 20-ish
<czajkowski> cool
<shnatsel> hello!
<shnatsel> my recipe fails with "bzr: ERROR: exceptions.KeyError: 'Source'" during source build
<shnatsel> here's the log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/102347398/buildlog.txt.gz
<shnatsel> what am I doing wrong?
<czajkowski> jelmer: are you about?
<malin> I sendt a recipe for pacing my code a ppa. I got it packed for i386 architecture. The code supports all kind of architecture, how do I fill in the recipe that I want it pacekd for all architectures?
<tgm4883> It seems that there is a stuck build on the Mythbuntu 0.25 PPA. https://launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/0.25/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<tgm4883> The build has been bypassed by newer builds
<tgm4883> It doesn't really cause any issues, other than we're working with the launchpad API to start verifying some of our builds, and it's listing 1 pending build (I'm assuming it's this stuck build)
<jo-erlend> I've setup a project for the Norwegian Ubuntu LoCo. I was wondering if it's possible to set the language for LP itself on that project?
<beuno> jo-erlend, LP isn't translateable
<jo-erlend> oh.
<jo-erlend> not a big deal. Mostly a cosmetic issue :)
<beuno> jo-erlend, guess that's bug #3896
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 3896 in Launchpad itself "Launchpad itself is not translatable in Launchpad" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3896
<dobey> malin: what language is the code written in?
<tgm4883> never mind me, didn't know it was easy to cancel
<malin> dobey: python
<malin> dobey: it is built for architecture= all, but in launchpad it is staded as i386
<dobey> malin: It only builds on i386 because it doesn't need to build for everything, as it's architecture independent. it is available on all architectures in the ppa
<malin> ah :) okey thanks for info dobey  :)
<dobey> malin: it only needs to build once for Architecture: all packages
<beuno> it seems I commented on it a few years ago as well  :)
<joey> wgrant: another api question if I may? easier today :-)
<joey> I'm trying to formulate an api call that says return all teams that have "foo" and "bar" in the team name.  I don't know the right language to initiate a search like that.
<joey> the examples are all explicit team names:   team = launchpad.people[team]
<joey> my end goal is to have a list of all team names that have "linaro" and "private" in them so I can check to ensure the private bit is set
<joey> or contact the owners and have them rename the team
<joey> private in linaro lingo == restricted  vs the LP definition of private
<czajkowski> joey: not sure he's up yet, over 12 hours idle
<joey> czajkowski: lazy ozzie people ;-)
<czajkowski> pesky timezones :)
<joey> maybe some other helpful person here might read it and answer.
<lifeless> I'm not sure we have a json API to search people, check the api docs.
<joey> heh, I did that's why I'm here
<joey> I wonder if .lp_operations  works on teams/people
<joey> there is no "search_text" I can find on a person, just a question
<tsimpson> joey: there is a findTeam method on launchpad.people
<joey> ah good. that's better than  teams = launchpad.people  ;-)
 * joey ponders
<joey> launchpad.people.findTeam(text="foo")  gives me  foo, but not foo and bar
<joey> but I guess I can do two calls
<tgm4883> joey, what about launchpad.people.findTeam(text="foo%")
<joey> find foo then iterate over the results looking for bar
<tgm4883> or maybe
<lifeless> joey: people.find
<lifeless> https://api.launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#people
<tgm4883> need some regex magic in there
<lifeless> joey: two calls
<joey> since I'm after teams I think findTeam is going to be the winner
<lifeless> tgm4883: we frown on SQL injection  in our API :)
<joey> ok let me see what happens :-)
<joey> or more specifically, how slow this is going to be
<tgm4883> lifeless, well I was hoping it was a wildcard, but now looking at it doesn't seem to get what he wants anyway
<mfisch> Can someone update the directions for installing bzr-builder on this page?  https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/BzrBuilder#Recipes
<mfisch> The PPA it's pointing to is either gone or I lack permission to view it
<mfisch> bzr-builder is in universe now, so I think you can just remove the link
#launchpad 2012-04-18
<joey> wgrant:  I just found out something interesting
<maxb> mfisch: updated
<joey> wgrant: I can access person.preferred_email but nobody else can
<joey> wgrant: but person.confirmed_email everyone can
<joey> wgrant: very strange
<joey> wgrant: I think the only special priv I have is https://launchpad.net/~commercial-admins  but that shouldn't matter right?
<wgrant> joey: Oh, you said you didn't still have superpowers :)
<wgrant> ~commercial-admins is as superpowered as you can get without being in ~admins.
<joey> k... so I wonder if that gives me privs to see preferred_email .... strange though
<wgrant> joey: Are you sure you're not looking at different people?
<joey> wgrant:   https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joey/+junk/linaro-team-scanner/view/head:/linaro-team-scanner.py
<wgrant> I can use my unprivileged test account to see preferred_email_address and confirmed_email_addresses on people who show their email addresses, but neither on those who hide them.
<joey> wgrant: I can run it and it works fine. Another person with access (but not team owner) runs it and it errors on line 53
<joey> wgrant: he gets "ValueError: You tried to access a resource that you don't have the server-side permission to see."
<wgrant> joey: Right, someone has their email addresses hidden.
<joey> I haven't had him remove .launchpadlib yet though
<wgrant> Your superpowers let you see them.
<joey> oh!
<joey> so I should probably wrap that in a try then
<joey> and spit out an error I guess
<wgrant> Yeah
<joey> or get IS to run this for me
<wgrant> confirmed_email_addresses might just return nothing in that case, I think.
<wgrant> But preferredemail will error
<joey> wgrant: ok thanks.  hmm that complicates things.... makes me a single point of failure
<joey> wgrant: but I'm glad I can do it.
<wgrant> Indeed
<wgrant> Life would be easier for everyone if people didn't think their email addresses should be secret information :)
<mfisch> maxb: thanks!
<mwhudson> huh
<mwhudson> if i click on "1 branch dependent on this one" on https://code.launchpad.net/~zkrynicki/lava-core/project-support, i get taken to a useless page
<wgrant> Bug #517302
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 517302 in Launchpad itself ""1 branch dependent on this one." doesn't link to that branch or a list of them" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517302
<wgrant> mwhudson: ^^
<mwhudson> yay
<erichammond> Trying to copy a PPA package (binaries) in launchpad.net I get the error: "Source format '1.0' not supported by target series q-series"
<lifeless> q isn't open yet
<lifeless> I suspect that the error is true but misleading ;)
<lifeless> (e.g. nothing for q can be built yet)
<erichammond> fair 'nuff, thanks.
 * lifeless suspects the order of checks is to blame
<erichammond> The copy-packages pulldown option supports all the way to "s-series"
<lifeless> win
<lifeless> can you file a bug please?
<erichammond> lifeless: Sure, what package?
<lifeless> launchpad.net/launchpad
<StevenK> There is a bug already for the misleading error on upload.
<StevenK> But not for copying to a series with no DASes.
<erichammond> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/984678
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 984678 in Launchpad itself "PPA copy-package error: "Source format '1.0' not supported by target series q-series."" [Undecided,New]
<bigjools> that will be a dupe
<StevenK> I didn't think there was a bug for filtering the copy dropdown.
<bigjools> the error I mean, it comes up every 6 months ...
<StevenK> Oh, the error is bug 675645
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 675645 in Launchpad itself "Better error when uploading to uninitialised distroseries" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675645
<StevenK> I might even be bored enough to fix that.
<bigjools> there ya go
<stgraber> bigjools: hey there, packageset question for you ;)
<stgraber> >>> set([pkgset.package_set_name for pkgset in lp.distributions['ubuntu'].archives[0].getPackagesetsForSource(sourcepackagename = 'blueman')])
<stgraber> set([u'xubuntu'])
<stgraber> bigjools: am I doing something wrong there ^
<stgraber> bigjools: that's roughly what the release team bot is using but the result only gives me xubuntu instead of xubuntu, lubuntu
<StevenK> Package sets are per series
<StevenK> You're searching across the distro
<stgraber> StevenK: right, I then usually filter on pkgset.distro_series_name, but I'd expect to get all of them when querying the distro, not half of them
<wgrant> stgraber: lp.packagesets.setsIncludingSource
<stgraber> wgrant: oh, that sounds a useful :)
<wgrant> Takes a distroseries and a name
<wgrant> Archive.getPackagesetsForSource doesn't really make sense
<wgrant> It's used for permission checks, and probably shouldn't really be exported.
<stgraber> getting everything in a single call is kind of nice, should have spotted that one in the api page :)
<stgraber> wgrant: right, that works fine, updating the bot now. Thanks!
<wgrant> Great.
<bigjools> glad I could help :)
<suihkulokki> getting an bzr import error: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/102454353/riku-voipio-qemu-linaro-master.log
<suihkulokki> is there some plans to support importing trees with submodules
<mpt> That's weird
<czajkowski> mpt: may want to narrow that down now
<mpt> :-P
<mpt> For me, <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center> says "1 → 75 of 1158 results" in Firefox, but "1 → 75 of results" in Chromium
<mpt> Even in the source code, the total is missing
<czajkowski> mpt: oh you're right
<czajkowski> how odd
<czajkowski> care to file zee bug and I'll poke someone
<mpt> ok :-)
<czajkowski> mpt: speaking of bugs
<czajkowski> did you see my mail with my bug issue :)
<mpt> czajkowski, bug 984871
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 984871 in Launchpad itself "Number of search results is present in Firefox, missing in Chromium" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/984871
<mpt> czajkowski, I hadn't until now
<mpt> czajkowski, so yes, I think that kind of notification might be useful for some people, but it shouldn't be on by default
<czajkowski> mpt: I wouldn't mind if it worked, but the hovering and gost like appearance is just annoying.
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Those notification bubbles aren't supposed to be used for things you might want to respond to.
<ScottK> And yet, they are.
<czajkowski> mpt: so I 12.10 they won't be there :D
<mpt> \o/
<czajkowski> mpt: can I quote on you that :)
<mpt> czajkowski, oh, I thought that was a statement.
<mpt> not a question :-)
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> mpt: pedantic :)
<czajkowski> mpt: what would it really take to get that notifaction thingy be optional, as now it doesn't really function nicely?
<l3on> Hi all.. do you know if there is some project about phpbb+LP_openid ?
<astraljava> Hi gang, please up the contact quota. It's really not nice when you have for instance several pending members for a team, but the users have no public email, so that'd be the only way for contacting them.
<czajkowski> astraljava: it;s set to a low amount so it cannot be abused
<czajkowski> if you want to contact more teams you can of course join them if possible and then post ?
<astraljava> czajkowski: Yes, I understand that. But it's not like spamming, where you wouldn't know who's sending them, so abusers can be dealt with.
<czajkowski> astraljava: not till it's too late.
<astraljava> czajkowski: I don't want to contact teams, I want to contact the users who have applied for a team membership.
<czajkowski> astraljava: the same goes, also why not just look at the public email address and contact them that wya
<czajkowski> or just approve their membership in the team
<astraljava> czajkowski: Yeah ok, but the quota is now like, 3? Could it be upped to, say, 6, even? It's not often when you'd have more than that in a day.
<astraljava> czajkowski: They have _no_ public email, that's what I was saying in the first place.
<astraljava> I could of course approve everyone blindly, but then what would be the point of keeping it moderated in the first place?
<czajkowski> astraljava: I believe all teams should be open :) makes it easier for people to contribute
<astraljava> czajkowski: I just recently became one of the admins of this team, so haven't yet had a chance to discuss about the policy for it. But I kinda agree with you, there.
<czajkowski> astraljava: which team is this ?
<astraljava> Xubuntu Testers.
<czajkowski> astraljava: in that case when you want people to be helping why make it so hard to join :s
<czajkowski> astraljava: if you want to contact more you'll have to wait till tomorrow fo rthe limit to be reset
<astraljava> czajkowski: Yeah, I will talk about the policy with the rest of the admins for sure. I don't like the way it is right now, but until that, I'll play along.
<astraljava> Thanks, I'll contact more tomorrow, then.
<czajkowski> astraljava: maybe contact those who have a public address first and do that via non lp and others via lp to save?
<astraljava> czajkowski: Yeah I actually didn't think of that before the limit was reached, now I'll know better.
<astraljava> In fact, I didn't know there was a quota before just now.
<s9iper1> launchpad can not get my pgp key from the ubuntu servers why is there any problem with launchpad some maintainance  problem ?
<astraljava> s9iper1: When did you upload the key?
<s9iper1> right now
<s9iper1> about 10 minutes ago
<astraljava> Yeah, it can take some time until it's accessible.
<astraljava> I think there's a warning there somewhere that mentions this, but I forget what timeframe it guesstimates for it.
<s9iper1> astraljava: i have uploaded it now what should be the next step for it my code of conduct is already signed and a pgp is already present but i guess that expires now i generate another and then send it to ubuntu servers my copy pasting method from web browser
<s9iper1> u know anybody who can help me
<s9iper1> or u guide me plz
<astraljava> s9iper1: Hang on, I'll dish out the instructions page.
<astraljava> s9iper1: Oh  I just read what you said more carefully. Why do you think it expires? It'll become available soon, if you just uploaded it.
<s9iper1> astraljava:i dont know what happen with it it dont show on my launchpad profile and show the option of validate there
<astraljava> s9iper1: Have you been reading this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<astraljava> s9iper1: There's the section 'Validation on Launchpad'
<s9iper1> yes i read and upload the new key by following it
<astraljava> s9iper1: So you have pasted your GPG fingerprint into the textbox wanting that?
<s9iper1> where the fingerprint is written there in launchpad what should i post there the finger print  or the who key
<s9iper1> ?
<astraljava> s9iper1: Please read that page thoroughly, it's pretty clearly written in there, that section that I mentioned.
<s9iper1> astraljava: i have entered the fingerprint there but it show this error http://imagebin.org/208660
<astraljava> Ok, hang on a second.
<astraljava> s9iper1: You can check if your key is on the server at http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/, then paste your keyid in the box _with_ the 0x at the beginning.
<s9iper1> astraljava: error handle request
<astraljava> s9iper1: Right, so wait up a while still. If it won't appear within the next hour, try again. You don't happen to have that terminal output open still where you uploaded it?
<s9iper1> astraljava: this is the message from server Key block added to key server database. New public keys added:
<s9iper1> 1 keys added succesfully.
<astraljava> s9iper1: Ok, so then it's pretty clear that it just available yet. I do remember (although vaguely) having some time gap there myself back when I uploaded it.
<astraljava> it just isn't*
<s9iper1> hand on i have to just copy paste the asc file data which have begin pgp and eng pgp  word just that  one data ?
<astraljava> s9iper1: I don't know what you're talking about. You're importing your OpenPGP key into Launchpad, right? It states there that you have to ensure your key is available on the keyserver.ubuntu.com, only then you can paste the output of `gpg --fingerprint` into the box. When that works, you'll get the email. Let's talk when that happens, before that you'll just have to wait until the key appears on the
<astraljava> server.
<s9iper1> ok
<scientes> how do i report a bug against a ppa?
<lifeless> scientes: you cannot
<scientes> i just sent them an email
#launchpad 2012-04-19
<mwhudson> has the length at which reviews in merge proposals get truncated for display changed recently?
<wgrant> No.
<mwhudson> hm
<wgrant> Oh, the comments?
<wgrant> Yes
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> ok
<wgrant> It seems a bit short.
<mwhudson> not going mad then :)
<wgrant> Bug comments too.
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> is it the same config key or something?
<mwhudson> i wonder if there's a case for bugs having a shorter link
<wgrant> I don't think it's config any more.
<mwhudson> *limit
<Riddell> can PPAs be renamed?
<czajkowski> Riddell: nope
<Riddell> czajkowski: only the display name?
<StevenK> Riddell: Create a second one, copy what you want from the first one and then delete it?
<Riddell> yep, thanks
<ppetraki> hi guys, I'm a little stumped here with the lpapi, trying to find bugs not owned by a certain group.
<ppetraki> I'm getting ERROR: 'unicode' object has no attribute 'self_link'
<ppetraki> , from the following code:
<ppetraki> http://pastebin.com/zQyLiyyk
<ppetraki> here it is with accompanying output: http://pastebin.com/hrJV8wnt
<dobey> ppetraki: i don't think you want to use foo_link for anything in launchpadlib
<ppetraki> dobey, :), I discovered that if I just dump the _link suffix it's fine
<ppetraki> dobey, thanks
<dobey> sure
<ThiagoVespa> Please try again
<ThiagoVespa> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<ThiagoVespa> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<ThiagoVespa> Thanks for your patience.
<ThiagoVespa> I can't login into my account
<oarcher> Hi. "Browse the code" from https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/rabbitmq-server/trunk  on lp give 404, and 'bzr branch lp:charms/rabbitmq' give bzr: ERROR: Not a branch.   Is something wrong ?
<lifeless> oarcher: perhaps there is not a charm ?
#launchpad 2012-04-20
<oarcher> is there any pbs with charm store ? With every attempt, juju deploy says "Error processing 'cs:precise/glance': entry not found"
<wgrant> oarcher: You probably want the juju support channel.
<wgrant> oarcher: Launchpad just hosts the branches, like any project.
<oarcher> oups, I'm sorry. This was the juju side. but there is an lp side:
<oarcher> If I "Browse the code" from https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/rabbitmq-server/trunk  on lp give 404, and 'bzr branch lp:charms/rabbitmq' give bzr: ERROR: Not a branch.   Is something wrong ?
<lifeless> oarcher: the branch content has been deleted
<lifeless> oarcher: whether that means something is wrong is up to the juju folk, sorry.
<lifeless> oarcher: I don't know wnough to say more
<wgrant> lifeless: Do you know who ran branch-distro, and if they checked its logs?
<lifeless> wgrant: #launchpad-dev backlog may know
<maxb> I'm pretty sure it was mentioned, actually
<maxb> 23:03 < m_3> clint ran some branch-distro script and now it points to lp:~charmers/charms/precise/mongodb/precise
<maxb> wgrant: ^
<huzef> hi i wanted to have stridetransform plugin
<huzef> which package i need to get for it
<huzef> please anyone can help on this
<s9iper1> any body have time that he can tell me that how to upload the PGP key to the ubuntu servers.. is there we need to add finger print in PGP  while uploading it because if there is no fingerprint than how the launchpad will retrive it from the ubuntu servers.. can any body help my provious key become inactive i dont know why
<dobey> how do i remove "Maverick" from the list of distribution series in a recipe, now that it's been EOLed?
<jelmer> dobey: there should be a list of checkboxes with distroseries the recipe is built for
<dobey> jelmer: yes, and Maverick has been removed from that list, as it's EOL now
<dobey> jelmer: however, it still shows on the recipe page as being built for Maverick, even if it isn't/can't
<jelmer> dobey: hmm, that's odd indeed
<dobey> jelmer: if you can see the page, here is an example: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-hackers/+recipe/devtools-dailies
<jelmer> dobey: hmm, I can reproduce it on https://code.launchpad.net/~bzr/+recipe/bzr-daily-maverick
<jelmer> though in that case I can just remove the recipe
<abentley> dobey: Sorry, I guess that's my bug.  I think you can fix this over the API, though.  https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#source_package_recipe
<dobey> abentley: ah, maybe, but i'd have to write a script to do it i guess :) would be happy to just have it go away like it did in the list of checkboxes
<abentley> dobey: No, you don't have to write a script: http://code.mumak.net/2011/08/launchpadlib-helper.html
<abentley> dobey: I'm not sure whether having it go away for everyone would be the right choice.  Especially since that would mean they wouldn't be able to re-enable it.
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> abentley: but enabling it is useless, since any attempt to build against it will result in error anyway
<dobey> A build against this distro is not allowed.
<abentley> dobey: Then yes, I agree we should have disabled Maverick builds on all SPRs.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i guess i need to modify lpharness to point at a different version of the API
<dobey> to be able to tweak the distroseries from it, anyway
<dobey> distroseries: You tried to modify a read-only attribute.
<dobey> oh well
#launchpad 2012-04-21
<arand> The x192 image for branding speaks of a "project home page" but I don't see it anywhere, what is this page? Is it only available if the homepage field is left empty?
<wgrant> arand: That description is nearly 3 years out of date, it seems.
<arand> :D
<wgrant> The 192x192 image hasn't been used since 3.0, in mid-2009.
<arand> Ok, I'm glad to confirm I'm not blind :)
<trijntje> I'm trying to get the fingerprint of my ppa using wget: (wget -q -O- https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~redmar/+archive/testi/signing_key_fingerprint), but it returns nothing. Is the command wrong or is there a mistake in the way I set up the ppa? (https://launchpad.net/~redmar/+archive/ppa)
<maxb> Your PPA is named 'ppa' not 'testi'
<trijntje> maxb: thanks! I'm completely new to all this
<RobinJ> Is there anyone who can guide me in setting up Launchpad, Bazaar, ... for my application?
<RobinJ> Setting up a PPA and stuff...
<benonsoftware> Hi, for some reason I am not able to log into staging
<lifeless> RobinJ: lots of folk will help, but you'll need to ask something a little more pointed
<lifeless> benonsoftware: details needed...
<benonsoftware> lifeless: I get directed to the login page but it says wrong password
<lifeless> then it probably is ;)
<benonsoftware> Funny thing is the password reset says there is no account with that email
<RobinJ> lifeless, more pointed? well i just need to set up Launchpad. Need to use a PPA, Bazaar, if I can manage it the translation system as well
<RobinJ> little question: can you implement the bug tracker in your application? so that if something goes wrong a bug report can be sent from within the app?
<lifeless> absolutely, LP has a comprehensive API
<RobinJ> nice
<RobinJ> a C# API? :p
<lifeless> someone was building one, I don't know where the status is up to
<RobinJ> ah
<RobinJ> well, those are worries for later
<lifeless> but the underlying API is REST+json
<RobinJ> the most important thing now is getting bazaar up and running
<lifeless> have you used bzr before, or if not, have you read the docs for it?
<benonsoftware> lifeless: I tried again with a password reset, I get email saying this email isn't registered with LP
<lifeless> benonsoftware: what url are you on at this point ?
<RobinJ> lifeless, i have. but just to pull, push and commit
<benonsoftware> https://login.staging.launchpad.net/+forgot_password
<lifeless> RobinJ: then you're setup, you just need to push to LP; have you got a project to push to ?
<RobinJ> now i want to find out how a PPA works
<RobinJ> lifeless, yes
<benonsoftware> (it has been happening for the past few weeks)
<RobinJ> https://launchpad.net/unity-2d-config-util
<RobinJ> also, what would be the best license to choose on the launchpad page?
<RobinJ> i don't know anything about them :p
<RobinJ> i currently just chose for GPL as most apps seem to use it
<lifeless> benonsoftware: have you changed email addresses or something? this is SSO, not actually part of LP itself.
<benonsoftware> Err, no
<lifeless> RobinJ: licence choice isn't something I can advise on :)
<RobinJ> ok
<lifeless> RobinJ: so, bzr push lp:~<youlpusername>/unity-2d-config-util/trunk
<RobinJ> how do i tell bzr which branch to push to, and which files to push? i'm looking at a quickstarter guide but it doesn't tell me anything about that :/
<lifeless> RobinJ: and then on the https://launchpad.net/unity-2d-config-util pages you can link that as the trunk series branhc
<RobinJ> lifeless, but how will it know which files to push?
<lifeless> whatever you have committed
<RobinJ> er
<RobinJ> ..
<RobinJ> i havent committed anything yet
<lifeless> then it won't have anything to push :)
<RobinJ> all i've done so far is `bzr launchpad-login robinj`
<RobinJ> and adding an SSH key
<lifeless> bzr doesn't push files, it pushes commits
<RobinJ> what do i do from here?
<RobinJ> i'd think `bzr add *`, but then how does it know which files belong to which project?
<RobinJ> lifeless
<lifeless> just bzr add
<lifeless> bzr has one tree per project
<lifeless> you might want to follow the bzr getting-started guide
<lifeless> ignore launchpad for a little bit, just get a handle on using bzr itself
<RobinJ> lifeless
<RobinJ> $ bzr add
<RobinJ> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/robin/Ubuntu One/C#/Unity 2D Configuration Utility/Unity2DConfigurationUtility/".
<RobinJ> aha
<RobinJ> bzr init
<RobinJ> yay \o/
<RobinJ> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robinj/unity-2d-config-util/trunk/files
<lifeless> RobinJ: cool
<RobinJ> heh, how come python can do it and c# cant :/
<astraljava> MAGIC TECHNOLOGIES!
<RobinJ> prob ably :/
<RobinJ> is there anyone here who knows python? i'm trying to translate a python script into C# but it's not going so well
<RobinJ> there's a small piece that always seems to go wrong
<astraljava> I have to go to the supermarket now, but if you haven't received any assistance, I can give it a shot when I get back. Are you busy later today?
<RobinJ> dunno :p
#launchpad 2012-04-22
<cheako> Hello, I'm attempting to sign the CoC.  There is 1 error.\n(7, 9, u'No public key')
<cheako> Should gpg have put the public key in the asc also?  I've already provided that to launchpad.
<cheako> Ahh, IC they key used was one of my sub keys.
<cheako> K, this is strange.  I've put my (main key ID CB0E195E) into launchpad, but regardless of what I do the signature is always created with 4096-bit RSA key, ID 8EDCAB8A.  I believe that's what I'd normally want.
<cheako> Sub-keys don't have fingerprints.
<jelmer> hey Noldorin
<Noldorin> hey jelmer
<Noldorin> what's up?
<jelmer> not much, how are you?
<Noldorin> pretty good thanks
<vibhav> how to I register a branch in https://code.launchpad.net/landscape-client?
<Noldorin> not a great deal either. working on a few of my pet projects
<vibhav> I cant see any "Register A Branch"
<jelmer> vibhav: just push a branch
<vibhav> ah
<jelmer> vibhav: bzr push lp:~vibhav/landscape-client/branchname
<vibhav> thanks
<jelmer> Noldorin: same here, trying to focus on doing a few things well rather than working on lots of things
<Noldorin> ah right
<Noldorin> what sort of things? :-)
<vibhav> /j/window 9
<vibhav> oops :)
<jelmer> Noldorin: samba/openchange/bitlbee
<Noldorin> ah right
<nigelb> jelmer: I keep forgetting that you're a bitlbee dev :)
<jelmer> nigelb: well, I haven't actually contributed much to it in the last couple of years, distracted by other things
<nigelb> Heh. But still. So cool. :D
<cheako> Hello, still looking for help signing the CoC.
<exarkun> Why did bzr decide to tell me this?
<exarkun> This transport does not update the working tree of: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~twisted-dev/twisted-trac-integration/port-diffresource-to-frack/. See 'bzr help working-trees' for more information.
<exarkun> does any transport ever update any working tree of any branch on launchpad?
<jelmer> exarkun: branches on launchpad don't have a working tree
<jelmer> exarkun: it only tells you this if the remote branch has one
<exarkun> if branches on launchpad don't have a working tree, and it only tells me that when a remote branch has a working tree, why did it tell me that?
<exarkun> The branch didn't exist on launchpad before that "bzr push" command, it was a new branch
<jelmer> exarkun: normally they don't, perhaps you somehow managed to create one
 * jelmer looks
<jelmer> hmm, no, that one doesn't appear to have a working tree either
<jelmer> odd
<cheako> I've dput packages to a new ppa and I havn't got a reply or any changes to my ppa for more then 8 hours.
<cheako> It's because I havn't signed the CoC?
<cheako> How can I get any form of debugging?
<cheako> https://launchpad.net/~cheako/+archive/wine4diabloiii
<vibhav> cheako: check you mail account, It might have been rejected
<fidel> hi - assuming i do have a launchpad-account - is there an option to "bookmark" projects inside a profile? not seeing any option like that right now
<cheako> vibhav: I've been checking.  No emails about my uploads and still zero pkgs in the PPA, where else can I get information?  This is my first attempt at using launchpad PPA, though I have used mentors.debian
<dobey> fidel: no
<dobey> cheako: have you not signed the CoC?
<dobey> cheako: you have to sign the code of conduct to have a PPA. not sure why you didn't get a rejection e-mail telling you that though
<lifeless> ssh 192.168.1.2
<lifeless> bah
<idnar> can anyone give me the SSL key fingerprint for Launchpad? I think I have a Firefox Nightly bug here, but I'd like to rule out the possibility of an MITM attack
<idnar> or, hmm. I guess there may be multiple SSL certs in use, so that might not help me
#launchpad 2013-04-15
<breed> Hey, can someone gimme a hand?
<breed> Anyone around?
<wgrant> breed: Hi
<breed> Oh, wgrant
<breed> Sorry, didn't hear it ping me
<breed> Still around?
<wgrant> breed: Yes, what's up?
<breed> Okay, so I followed all the steps to install this PPA, but I have no clue how I access it now.  I can't find it when I search or anything
<breed> No clue where it is or how I get to it
<wgrant> You'd install a package that the PPA contains.
<wgrant> Which PPA?
<breed> Bitcoin-qt
<wgrant> That's not a full PPA URL
<breed> Oh, you want the IRL
<breed> URL
<wgrant> Well, there could be a thousand PPAs named bitcoin-qt owned by different users.
<breed> http://ppa.launchpad.net/bitcoin/bitcoin/ubuntu
<breed> Sorry, I'm new to Linux
<breed> If that's not the right thing, lemme know
<wgrant> How did you add the PPA?
<breed> Through command line.  I followed the instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin
<wgrant> Ah
<wgrant> Open Ubuntu Software Center and search for bitcoin. Hopefully it'll find the package
<wgrant> Otherwise, run 'sudo apt-get install bitcoin-qt'
<breed> Yeah, I looked for it in the Center before, but nothing came up
<breed> I'm trying that line now
<breed> Looks like it's working, thank you
<breed> Worked!  Thanks a bunch.  I had one more issue, if you don't mind
<wgrant> Sure
<breed> How do I edit my repositories list?  I'm trying to install Spotify from here: https://www.spotify.com/int/download/previews/
<breed> Not sure if it's the same as a PPA though
<wgrant> breed: That's a bit more awkward than adding a PPA. Open up Software Center, Edit->Software Sources, Other Software, Add, enter the "deb http://..." line from that page, then run the "sudo apt-..." commands in a terminal
<breed> wgrant: I got an error when I tried 'sudo apt-get update'
<breed> W: GPG error: http://repository.spotify.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 082CCEDF94558F59
<StevenK> breed: You need to run the apt-key line too
<breed> I dunno how to do that...sorry
<breed> It says some stuff on the site
<breed> But idk how to input ot
<breed> # 2. If you want to verify the downloaded packages,
<breed> #    you will need to add our public key
<breed> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59
<StevenK> breed: Copy the 'sudo apt-key ...' line into your terminal and run it
<breed> THe whole thing?
<StevenK> Just like you did with sudo apt-get update
<StevenK> Yes, the whole line.
<breed> Ah, that didn't work the first time.  Must've had a typo.  Thank you, StevenK
<breed> Thanks for the help, guys
<ojii> is there a convenient way to test a branch of a ppa on launchpad? (as in "upgrade" my local installation of that package using that branch)
<dobey> ojii: i don't quite understand the question. PPAs don't have branches.
<ojii> dobey, maybe I don't understand how launchpad works at all. there's a package in a ppa which fixed a bug i reported in a branch, now I wanna test it
<ojii> so I hoped there was an easy trick to do so, something like apt-get install this-branch-on-launchpad
<dobey> you add the PPA to your apt sources, and then install/upgrade the package
<ojii> dobey, I did that, but doesn't that just get the main branch/package?
<dobey> apt-add-repository is the command line tool to add a PPA, it takes the ppa:owner/name uri as an argument
<dobey> apt-cache policy $package will show you where the package is installed from, and where other versions are available, given your apt sources (and an updated cace after apt-get update)
<dobey> ojii: i think you're using the term 'branch' wrong here. PPAs are not branches of things. and binary packages do not have branches. source packages /may/ be stored in a branch, but it is not a requirement
<ojii> dobey, I mean the source package then.
<ojii> I thought launchpad did some magical auto-building of packages
<dobey> no
<Pods_> jibel : ping
#launchpad 2013-04-16
<RAOF> Does anyone know what happened here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/137513813/buildlog.txt.gz ?
<RAOF> It's a bzr-builder recipe that works fine locally and exceptions in bzr on Launchpad.
<wgrant> RAOF: Launchpad doesn't support format 0.4 yet
<wgrant> You need to use 0.3
<RAOF> Aha. So the build recipe page that talks about 0.4 is a lie. Gotcha :)
<wgrant> Well
<wgrant> Launchpad is meant to support it
<wgrant> But the buildds still aren't upgraded to something that support it
<wgrant> Maybe once they're on something more modern than hardy..
<ScottK> Oh my.
<ScottK> Best hurry up.
<wgrant> Yes.
<RAOF> wgrant: When https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/Recipes says that {debversion} is available in 0.1, is it lying?
<wgrant> RAOF: Not sure. But it's certainly available in 0.3, which is what you'd want to use.
<RAOF> Grr. So why is it throwing ‘bzr: ERROR: Invalid deb-version: {debversion}+xmir2316: Invalid version string '{debversion}+xmir2316'’
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> RAOF: Sorry, got debupstream and debversion mixed up
<wgrant> debversion is new in 0.4
<wgrant> debupstream has been around forever
<RAOF> Ok. Where's the right place to report that documentation bug?
<RAOF> Also, get Launchpad upgraded, damnit! debversion is super-useful!
<wgrant> I've been trying for 18 months...
<wgrant> Docs fixed.
<RAOF> Hm. Next up in the WTF stakes - https://launchpad.net/~mir-team/+archive/staging/+build/4487198 has been building for an *awfully* long time.
<ScottK> You could cancel it and retry.
<ScottK> If you can't, I can do it for you.
<RAOF> I should be able to.
<george_e> Is there a known problem with uploading to PPAs at the moment?
<StevenK> What issue are you having?
<george_e> StevenK: I backported a package nearly 50 minutes ago and haven't received an "accepted" email yet.
<StevenK> Was it signed?
<george_e> Yes.
<george_e> I had uploaded one earlier (maybe 30 minutes earlier) without any issues.
<george_e> But the last two aren't showing up.
<StevenK> george_e: Can you tell me what package and PPA?
<wgrant> 2013-04-16 05:05:19 INFO    Upload was rejected:
<wgrant> 2013-04-16 05:05:19 INFO        File nodejs_0.6.19~dfsg1-5ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1.debian.tar.gz already exists in LESS for Precise, but uploaded version has different contents.
<wgrant> You have an email about that.
<george_e> Oh.
<george_e> I'll check my email again.
<wgrant> 2013-04-16 05:05:19 DEBUG     Subject: [PPA george-edison55-less-precise] nodejs_0.6.19~dfsg1-5ubuntu1~ubuntu12.04.1~ppa1_source.changes rejected
<george_e> Odd.. nothing in my inbox and nothing in spam.
<george_e> Well, thanks for clearing it up.
<kelkoobenoitr> hello: i am new to launchpad, and going through the doc to create my first source package.
<kelkoobenoitr> so far so good, but i don't understand how we should handle a new upstream version once first version is created
<jpds> kelkoobenoitr: How do you mean?
<kelkoobenoitr> let's say i have locallly a source package named hello-v1
<kelkoobenoitr> that one is uploaded to launchpad
<jpds> kelkoobenoitr: Old version: 0.1-0ubuntu1, new upstream release would be: 0.2-0ubuntu1 or whatever upstream release it as.
<kelkoobenoitr> now upstream released hello-v2
<jpds> kelkoobenoitr: You wouldn't have the version number in the source package name.
<kelkoobenoitr> well upstream is only providing me with a tar.gz
<kelkoobenoitr> my question is how to handle it locally
<jpds> kelkoobenoitr: So there's no 'released' version?
<kelkoobenoitr> should i work in the same directory as hello-v1
<kelkoobenoitr> is there some bzr commands to handle the new upstream version
<kelkoobenoitr> sshould i start from scratch again ?
<kelkoobenoitr> and copy debian/ directory from hello-v1
<jpds> kelkoobenoitr: I would start from scratch and keep bzr out of the picture until you're familiar with the packaging itself.
<kelkoobenoitr> well, i think i got the way to build the source package
<kelkoobenoitr> as i said: builddeb -- -us -uc works
 * jpds sticks to debuild.
<kelkoobenoitr> jdbs: i followed this: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html
<kelkoobenoitr> and i have to say i am a bit lost now: i don't get the main picture, for the workflow on launchpad
<kelkoobenoitr> can you point me to the right doc to start with debuild ?
<kelkoobenoitr> and tell me what should be the next step once i am ok with debuild ?
<kelkoobenoitr> oops this not jdbs but jpds ;_)
<dobey> i think #ubuntu-packaging might be a better channel for you to ask your questions in
<semiosis> hi all, i get uploads rejected from a ppa because it says the orig.tar.gz already exists, but uploaded version has different contents.  how can I delete the existing one, or otherwise resolve this issue?
<dobey> semiosis: don't upload the same tarball with different contents in it. you can't. deleting the existing one won't fix it. if the tarball contents are different, the file name must be different. usually this means the version number is different
<semiosis> dobey: ok i'll try to work around that limitation
<semiosis> thank you
<maxb> semiosis: FWIW, it's a feature by design, rather than an accidental limitation
<semiosis> maxb: i'm sure it is.  just inconvenient for me because i uploaded an alpha release tarball with the name that the future stable release will have, so now that name is tainted until the next stable rellease comes out
<dobey> that would be true regardless of whether you uploaded it to launchpad, or anywhere else
<semiosis> yes but not being able to delete & start over is what bugs me most
<dobey> yes, well, that doesn't help users that might have downloaded the one you deleted and suddenly replaced with different contents; especially if they've got a bug that was fixed by that change in contents, and they think they have the same version already, because the version is the same :)
<semiosis> yes that would be unfortunate, but not the case here
<semiosis> i mean, if someone downloaded the orig, then yes, but the packages being built had version modifiers, those modifiers just werent part of the orig filename :(
<semiosis> new at this, learning the hard way
#launchpad 2013-04-17
<pabs3> how do I claim and delete this launchpad account? I already have the pabs account. https://launchpad.net/~pabs3
<wgrant> pabs3: If you're logged in you should see a link to claim it
<wgrant> Then you need to verify that you own the address
<wgrant> If you don't have access to the address any more, ask at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion and we'll sort it out.
<pabs3> and to delete it?
<StevenK> pabs3: Probably easier to claim it and merge it into your existing account
<wgrant> Exactly
<wgrant> Best way to delete it is to merge it
<wgrant> Since it's the same person
<wgrant> It'll switch the references across to your one true account
<pabs3> ok cool. done, thanks
<george_e> Is there an API route for obtaining a list of all PPAs?
<george_e> I searched through the documentation and haven't come across anything yet.
<wgrant> george_e: No. Why do you want to do that?
<george_e> wgrant: Because the API provides a route for obtaining all of the packages in a PPA, I thought it would be neat to write a tool that enumerated all of the PPAs and obtained the package list for each of them.
<george_e> Then I could dump all of the data into a database and write a nice web front-end for searching.
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<wgrant> You don't want to be scraping that volume of data from Launchpad
<wgrant> It is large
<george_e> Oh... how many PPAs do we have?
<StevenK> Over 40,000
<george_e> :O
<george_e> Okay... never mind.
<george_e> wgrant: But the link you provided doesn't work.
<wgrant> And those are just the public ones.
<george_e> OOPS-d721dc8e2fcabe296aad5190ea5a5295
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d721dc8e2fcabe296aad5190ea5a5295
<StevenK> It times out
<StevenK> That page is pretty terrible
<george_e> StevenK: As far as I can remember, that page has always timed out.
<wgrant> It should work after a refresh
<george_e> Oh now it works! Thanks!
<george_e> Now I've just noticed that this tool <https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/y-ppa-manager> claims to be able to search through the "PPA database".
<george_e> Interesting...
<wgrant> They might scrape the data directly from the archives on ppa.launchpad.net
<george_e> The relevant code seems to be here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~webupd8team/y-ppa-manager/y-ppa-manager/view/head:/list_search_ppas#L230
<wgrant> My eyes
<StevenK> wget -q https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter="$SEARCH_PPA"
 * StevenK reaches for a spoon
<wgrant> I am reminded of Automatix.
<george_e> Lol.
<StevenK> wgrant: That word is forbidden.
<george_e> Interesting discovery: <https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=> matches 14,958 PPAs.
<wgrant> Counts that large are an approximation.
<george_e> Anyway, I get the impression my idea is dead in the water. Unless Launchpad did some sort of "data dump" of the database.
<pabs3> is there any workaround for #238869 or should I just type "yes" and pray?
<ahasenack> #123456
<ahasenack> #123456
<bjf> i've got a odd problem. a script which uses the launchpad api suddenly started crashing on a host. this script uses "login_anonymously" and doesn't specify a cache directory. to "fix" it i specified a cache directory. where is the "default" cache directory that would normally be used?
<bjf> nevermind, found it
#launchpad 2013-04-18
<kelkoobenoitr> hello. I have my first source package uploaded and building nicely in launchpad for precise (i386/amd64)
<kelkoobenoitr> now i want to tell launchpad to build it for quantal
<kelkoobenoitr> i have been told (by xnox) yesterday to add a new changelog, that should create a new dsc and then dput it.
<kelkoobenoitr> here is what i did:
<kelkoobenoitr> dch -v 0.3.1-3 (with the same version number as the precise version)
<kelkoobenoitr> debuild -us -uc
<kelkoobenoitr> debuild -S -sa
<kelkoobenoitr> dput ppa:name/package package_0.3.1-3_source.changes
<kelkoobenoitr> and i got this message:
<kelkoobenoitr> Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net
<kelkoobenoitr> Nothing more to do for slowmovideo_0.3.1-3_source.changes
<kelkoobenoitr> What am i doing wrong ?
<kelkoobenoitr> or how should i tell launchpad to build my package for quantal
<StevenK> kelkoobenoitr: The same version number will cause it to be rejected
<kelkoobenoitr> so i should give different versions if i want to release the code for precise and quantal ?
<kelkoobenoitr> like 0.3.1-3~precise1 and 0.3.1-3~quantal1 ?
<StevenK> Yes
<kelkoobenoitr> thx
<xnox> kelkoobenoitr: also that error message was from dput arguing that it noticed a ".upload" file. You can remove it, or pass --force to dput. Then it would be uploaded to the PPA, but rejected if there is same version in the ppa already.
<kelkoobenoitr> ok thx
<petrus_>  i have a poor performance on ubuntu gnome 13.04
<petrus_> my laptop uses optimus graphics
<petrus_> installed nvidia bumbleebee but did't reconized nvidia
<czajkowski> petrus_: this isn't a support area for ubuntu
<petrus_> ah nederlands hier
<czajkowski> petrus_: you'll have more luck in #ubuntu
<petrus_> oke np bye
<mmcc`> Hi - can anyone tell me more about the status of staging.launchpad.net? It looks like it's been down for code update for a long time, maybe days.
<mmcc`> I'm working on some software-center code that makes use of sc.staging.ubuntu.com, which talks to staging.lp, so unfortunately this is blocking me right now
<czajkowski> mmcc`: hasn't been down for days
<czajkowski> let me go get it poked
<mmcc`> czajkowski: thanks! And yes, I only have evidence that it's been down for a few hours, but I was getting errors from sc.staging that I thought might have been due to this earlier. Sorry for the false alarm
<xnox> czajkowski: is there any way for devs to reply to bad reviews in the software center?
<czajkowski> xnox: hmm
<czajkowski> cant you also leave feedback there
<czajkowski> or contact the developer
<czajkowski> davmor2: may know more
<davmor2> meh
<xnox> czajkowski: it's just some "John" left a bad review, and the developer want to help "John" yet there is no way to contact "John".
<xnox> czajkowski: as far as gather. the developer already left a review / "reply to somebody elses problems", and thus can't leave yet another review.
<davmor2> xnox: Not that I am aware of give me a second though
<davmor2> xnox: also #software-center would be the better place as it is nothing to do with LP :)
<xnox> davmor2: i really have no idea who/where/what the reviews are done.
<davmor2> xnox: so NO.  About the best thing he can do is write a review for it answering but you can only write one review per app iirc
<davmor2> xnox: he will of signed in using SSO but that doesn't mean the user has a lp account, but he might be able to look the user up on LP and see if the users LP page lists contact details
<mmcc`> hi, since it's late for c-zajkowski , can anyone else look at why staging.launchpad.net is down? Thanks!
<davmor2> mmcc`: there is czajkowski and then there is Australia I have no idea when they are on.
<dobey> give it a few hours
<dobey> then they'll start popping up, like spring daisies
<mmcc`> :D I'll keep an eye out
<davmor2> mmcc`: However czajkowski is awesome, but don't tell her I said that!  and will let them know first thing if it isn't up by the time she is :)
<czajkowski> mmcc`: wont be up for a while
<czajkowski> mmcc`: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1170440
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1170440 in Launchpad itself "Staging Launchpad build process is trying to easy_install from internet which is blocked by egress firewall rules" [Critical,Triaged]
<mmcc`> davmor2: your secret is safe with me
<mmcc`> czajkowski: ah, ok. thanks - I'll keep an eye on that bug, then.
<davmor2> mmcc`: See I told you ;)  but mums the word
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues: Staging.launchpad.net is currently down | Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> mmcc`: Staging is back
<mmcc`> wgrant: indeed it is! thanks for the ping :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Known issues:-| Requesting ARM builds on PPAs - https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2013-04-19
<tomboy64> is it possible to get notified about updates on an untrusted archive that's listed within launchpad?
<tomboy64> via e-mail, that is
<__marco> hello
<__marco> I cannot understand the workflow for a merge (after a proposal). specifically how can I merge the request? I have two local branches, the master and a bug fix, and two remote branches, the master and the bug fix. If I merge locally the branch and the push the changes to lauchpad, will the merge proposal closed?
<__marco> this thing of local/remote branches is confusing me
<__marco> even more the help of launchpad is quite confusing. here[*] it explains a bit the code review process but at the end, making the merge, it links to a bazaar page where it explains command `bzr merge` but nothing about the merge on launchpad. [*] https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review
<__marco> Am I correct if I suppose that making the local merge and pushing the changes to launchpad, the code review process will be closed?
<czajkowski> __marco: are you making changes to launchpad itself ?
<__marco> the code behind the lauchpad site? (zope, etc?) no
<__marco> I'm sorry I think I don't understand you question
<czajkowski> when you were talking about review process I thought you were asking about the LP workflow and getting  your code reviewed
<__marco> no, I was talking about the tools that launchpad offers to make the code review of a generic project
<__marco> czajkowski: do you want I rephrase the question to make it clearer?
<czajkowski> __marco: if StevenK or wgrant are around they may be able to help if not I suggest posting to the mailing list
<__marco> czajkowski: thanks
<__marco> where is located the launchpad users mailing list?
<__marco> nm
<davidbaumann> Hello together
<davidbaumann> I have submitted my first Bug, but I guess I did wrong whatever is possible to do so ;)
<davidbaumann> #1170463
<czajkowski> davidbaumann: that's an ubuntu bug not launchpad
<czajkowski> davidbaumann: perhaps #ubuntu will be able to help you.
<davidbaumann> Ah ok.
<davidbaumann> Yes of course, it's not a launchpad bug ;)
<teolemon> we're seing many timeouts on "unstranslated items" links on rosetta since a few days. have you pushed anything or noticed anychange on the servers logs ?
<czajkowski> teolemon: do you have an ooops id
<czajkowski> as we've not done anything
<teolemon> OOPS-c549e2386ec8a5db1d7cb1f7f67c42ff
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c549e2386ec8a5db1d7cb1f7f67c42ff
<teolemon> this one for instance
<teolemon> related to a simple:
<teolemon> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+pots/ddtp-ubuntu-universe/fr/+translate?show=untranslated
<teolemon> which usually works well
<czajkowski> k will log the bug for it
<czajkowski> teolemon: what are you doing whe you see the oops?
<teolemon> just clicking from the summary page on the untranslated count
<czajkowski> we have a few translaton bugs that are critical already
<teolemon> one hint: nightmonkey is back into action, so there might be more translators working on the template at the same time
<czajkowski> I'm wondering is it one of them
<teolemon> not sure whether it is supposed to impact
<czajkowski> teolemon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/736005
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 736005 in Launchpad itself "POFile:+translate timeouts" [Critical,Triaged]
<teolemon> should i add the fact that the show=untranslated argument is making things worse
<teolemon> or not necessary ?
<czajkowski> teolemon: can do
<teolemon> (I'm already susbscribed to the bug)
<teolemon> it comes to the point where i can't review any suggestions anymore
<teolemon> i've been refreshing the page for 10 minutes, and translations pile up every hour
<czajkowski> teolemon: the page is working fine for me, so maybe just keep hitting refresh
<teolemon> got it ten sec ago
<czajkowski> but bug isn't on the schedule to be fixed atm although they are working through criticals
<teolemon> aaaand it's gone for the next one
<teolemon> i'll refresh for another ten minutes :-)
<teolemon> i now got a Please try again page
<teolemon> which is not a OOPS
#launchpad 2013-04-20
<george_e> Quick question: I'd like to enable ARM builds on a PPA, but I just wanted to clear something up... on the /CommunityARMBuilds page, it states:
<george_e> "You have less than 10 builds a week."
<george_e> ...as a requirement.
<george_e> So does this mean 10 builds _per series_?
<george_e> I have a recipe that builds daily for Precise, Quantal, and Raring.
<george_e> ...so if it meant _per series_ then that would mean 3*7=21 potential builds a week.
<george_e> Can anyone clarify?
<maxb> george_e: I have a feeling it's intended to mean 10 builds total per week
<george_e> Well, perhaps the best thing to do is open a question on LP and clearly explain the situation. Then it's up to the appropriate administrators to decide.
<wgrant> george_e: 10 builds per PPA
<wgrant> Not per series.
<george_e> Well, all I can do is hope for the best: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/227089
<george_e> wgrant: Oh, oops.
<george_e> Sorry, I guess we posted at the same time.
<george_e> Okay, in that case everything should be fine then.
<wgrant> I think you misunderstand
<wgrant> If I upload a package to 3 series, that creates 3 builds.
<george_e> Oh...
<george_e> So it would be a problem then?
<wgrant> Yes
<george_e> :(
<george_e> Is there any way to have ARM builds _only_ for Raring?
<george_e> Because if I had to choose only one series, it would be Raring,
<wgrant> Not at the moment, unfortunately.
<george_e> So basically, I need a new PPA and a new recipe?
<wgrant> Probably :(
<george_e> Well, if that's the requirement, then I am okay with that.
<george_e> It's just a shame though because that PPA would be wasting resources building for i686 and amd64.
<marcoceppi> About how long does it typically take for a package to be deleted from a PPA?
<wgrant> marcoceppi: It should usually disappear within a day, but you still won't be able to upload the same version again.
<wgrant> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/990
<marcoceppi> wat
<marcoceppi> Oh, that's cool, I'll bump the version number. I'm just stuck until the package goes away from the archive as it's breaking another build in the ppa
<marcoceppi> At least now I know I can relax and stop trying to refresh the archive page
<marcoceppi> Seem almost faster at this point to just delete the ppa and create it agin
<wgrant> marcoceppi: Oh, if you just want it to not be available as a dependency any more, that will usually happen within 20 minutes.
<wgrant> marcoceppi: It'll drop out of the Packages file during the next publisher cycle (usually every 10-15 minutes), but won't disappear from the pool, and so won't reduce your PPA's disk quota usage, for up to 24 hours
<marcoceppi> wgrant: ah, excellent, I'll give the build another shot! Thanks for the info
<stokachu> OOPS-674f4d9f8243733af32d6ca81c67fc10
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-674f4d9f8243733af32d6ca81c67fc10
#launchpad 2013-04-21
<wgrant> stokachu: What are you trying to do?
<wgrant> Indiscriminately getting publications from the Ubuntu primary archive doesn't seem very useful
<stokachu> wgrant: i was attempting to query package information with it, i just gave up and parsed it through rmadison :X
<wgrant> stokachu: That wasn't querying package information
<wgrant> That was querying a random package from the Ubuntu primary archive.
<wgrant> Indiscriminately.
<wgrant> Also, "statusPublished" probably wants to be "status=Published"
<stokachu> yea i couldnt find a good way in the api to pull package information via the api
<wgrant> What information do you want?
<wgrant> getPublishedBinaries on the Ubuntu primary archive will return a *lot* of publications
<wgrant> potentially millions
<wgrant> You will want to filter.
<stokachu> yea i was hoping to pull stuff like Vcs-* and Section
<stokachu> from the control files
<stokachu> i realize i was not even close but i was making an attempt
<wgrant> From which control files?
<wgrant> Which packages?
<wgrant> And why?
<stokachu> just packages in main
<wgrant> Any particular series?
<stokachu> i was targetting raring and precise for now
<wgrant> Simply asking Launchpad for every package in Ubuntu ever is probably not going to get you very far :)
<wgrant> Also, those are source fields, not binary fields.
<stokachu> yea i tried to use getPublishedSources but it there wasn't a way to give it a name
<wgrant> source_name?
<wgrant> Also, we don't store Vcs-*
<wgrant> So you'd probably be better to just scrape this directly from Sources on a.u.c...
<stokachu> yea that was my next attempt
<stokachu> im trying to build a database of people in my group who work packages and pull different stuff like commit data etc
<stokachu> mainly just scraping as much 'development' work as possible
<wgrant> That sounds very expensive for not very much benefit
<wgrant> You'd have to poll many thousands of branches regularly.
<stokachu> well i'd have the people put in their branches they work on
<stokachu> whether it was lp: or github etc
<wgrant> Then why do you need to ask Launchpad for a bazillion branches, if they're just going to tell you that?
<stokachu> well i wasn't intending on it, i was getting version information which i figured out i could use rmadison
<wgrant> That still sounds excessive
<wgrant> I'd just grab the Sources file
<stokachu> that first oops message was from an initial attempt at which i extended the filters
<wgrant> One file, with all version information for raring main
<stokachu> yea thats what ill probably do
<wgrant> API calls for sets of millions of objects probably aren't anything you ever want to do.
<wgrant> There's always a filter you can apply.
<stokachu> yea i was slowing making my way there
#launchpad 2014-04-14
<RFleming> Hi!  Anyone from support here?
<voldyman> i am getting bugs older than the date specified in searchTasks(modified_since=<date>) any idea why
<voldyman> the date is datetime.utcnow()
<voldyman> also curl responds with Object: <lazr.restful.declarations.GET_IHasBugs_searchTasks_beta object at 0x2b69f1dec690>, name: ''
<wgrant> voldyman: Lots of operations on the bug update the modification date.
<wgrant> What is the URL you're giving to curl?
<voldyman> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/elementary/searchTasks?status=Fix%20Released
<wgrant> That's not a valid URL
<wgrant> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/elementary?ws.op=searchTasks&status=Fix%20Released
<voldyman> ahh
<voldyman> wgrant: i was fetching all bugs before and checking release_data, is that better or modified_since
<wgrant> release_data?
<voldyman> release_date
<wgrant> It depends what you want
<wgrant> If you want the date of last modification use modified_since
<voldyman> i want bugs that were marked fix released since the last check
<voldyman> earlier i was using https://github.com/voldyman/elementary-fixes/blob/83d7fc176ffdd95de42b40a6cbdefbb0ef08bef9/bot.py#L56
<voldyman> now i am using https://github.com/voldyman/elementary-fixes/blob/master/bot.py#L56
<wgrant> modified_since will give you a superset of those bugs, so it's probably what you want.
<voldyman> but i got older bugs
<voldyman> as you can see here https://twitter.com/elementaryfixes it tweeted older bugs
<voldyman> wgrant: whats the best way to specify the date to the python api ?
<wgrant> voldyman: Bugs can change in ways other than having their status set to Fix Released. You need to filter the list to those bugs that have had their status set to Fix Released in the interesting window.
<wgrant> voldyman: launchpadlib takes datetime.datetime
<voldyman> wgrant: so i'll ask for bugs modified since, then check the date and status
<wgrant> voldyman: Right, I'd check status and date_fix_released.
<thomasberends> I get a lot of timeout errors while translating. Is this a known problem?
<eagles0513875> hey guys I have a few questions is it possible for canonicals build machines to pull from a github repo instead of bzr on launchpad?
<wgrant> eagles0513875: No, for security reasons that's not directly possible. You'd need to ask Launchpad to import the GitHub repositoriry into a Launchpad bzr branch first.
<eagles0513875> wgrant: ok will bzr have issues if we are using git submodules?
<dobey> eagles0513875: yes
<eagles0513875> ok basically it wont import whats in a submodule?
<dobey> it won't import a git branch that has ever had submodules in its history
<eagles0513875> :O
<eagles0513875> even if they are removed from being used
<dobey> yes
<wgrant> eagles0513875: bzr-git can't represent submodules, so it's not possible to import any commit that contains submodules. Due to the nature of git repositories, that also means it's not possible to import any branch that has submodules anywhere in nits history.
<eagles0513875> ok :( what could we use instead of submodules that would work
<eagles0513875> with bzr
<eagles0513875> is it required to build packages for releases using canonical build bots?
<wgrant> Which releases?
<eagles0513875> future releases
<wgrant> What kind of releases?
<wgrant> Launchpad's builders build for PPAs, and PPAs must be built on Launchpad's builders.
<wgrant> If you don't need packages in Ubuntu or in a PPA, you don't use Launchpad's builders.
<eagles0513875> i thought you could upload a package to a ppa that isnt build by the LP build machines
<wgrant> No, all PPA binaries must be built by Launchpad.
<wgrant> But you can build a *source* package locally an dupload that
<eagles0513875> wgrant: then from that source package something can be built for a ppa
<wgrant> You don't have to use recipes; they're an optional extra.
<eagles0513875> im just trying to see our best alternatives at this point
<eagles0513875> wgrant: lets say you have a package in a ppa and you want to get it into the next release what would one have to do ?
<dobey> what are you trying to do exactly? generally the maintainer builds a new source package and uploads it to the distro, there is no PPA involved
<dobey> launchpad is also just the hosting platform, it doesn't make policy for how ubuntu handles packaging
<eagles0513875> dobey: i just want to be clear would canonical accept an ubuntu package which was built ones hardware compared to their own.
<dobey> it has nothing to do with canonical
<dobey> you cannot upload binary packages to ubuntu
<dobey> you only upload source packages
<eagles0513875> ok so as long as the source package is available on ones LP page then we can request that be pulled into the next release?
<dobey> what release?
<dobey> 14.10?
<dobey> why are you not discussing this with israel?
<eagles0513875> I am discussing this with him, but im just researching options at this point
<cjwatson> I can be absolutely clear on this from Ubuntu's point of view: we do not accept binaries that were built on other hardware.
<cjwatson> Not negotiable.
<dobey> indeed
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: you wont even accept source packages from others hardware to then send to the build machines for a ppa and that package in a ppa for a main stream release
<cjwatson> eagles0513875: Where did I say that?
<cjwatson> eagles0513875: Of course we accept *source* packages from other people's hardware; all the source packages in Ubuntu are that way ...
<cjwatson> eagles0513875: We don't pull straight from external git repositories, but Ubuntu packages don't build straight from git anyway, they build from source packages
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: ok. my question is this if we have nightly builds in a ppa for example, for a release cycle can a package be pulled from a ppa
<eagles0513875> reason im asking is we are going to run into an issue with our master branch which is using submodules
<cjwatson> We don't pull nightly builds into Ubuntu - you should get an Ubuntu developer to upload releases
<cjwatson> The submodules issue matters for recipes but is entirely irrelevant for uploads to Ubuntu
<eagles0513875> cjwatson: im not saying nightly builds but can we request a stable release be pulled from a ppa?
<cjwatson> That's occasionally possible but not recommended
<cjwatson> It would have to be rebuilt on the Ubuntu build farm anyway (which is distinct from PPAs) so it doesn't buy you much
<cjwatson> And either way it needs an Ubuntu developer to actually do it, so you might as well let them do it in a more normal way
<dobey> eagles0513875: you can't have nightly builds in a ppa any more anyway
<eagles0513875> so I guess we need to migrate away from using submodules
<dobey> and what cjwatson said. the maintainer should just upload the new package
<dobey> eagles0513875: no, you can't just do that either
<eagles0513875> dobey: ok so basically just upload it and that is it
<dobey> eagles0513875: the commits that depend on submodules would have to be completely removed from all history in the branch, to be able to import in bzr again
<dobey> yes, that is the only way you should get a new package version into ubuntu
<dobey> create a source package of the new version, and upload it
<eagles0513875> ok.
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> so if we need a new package the  package is pulled from the uploaded source
<cjwatson> Submodules or not make no difference for Ubuntu uploads, as I say
<cjwatson> We would never just copy directly from a recipe-constructed source package in any case
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> perfect :)
<eagles0513875> thanks
#launchpad 2014-04-15
<jose> wgrant: hey, any known issues with LP?
<jam1> anyone else seeing all of LP timeout ?
<benonsoftware> jam1: It appears some servers are down according to http://status.admin.canonical.com/
<jam1> benonsoftware: so theoretically reloading enough time will get me a working one?
<jam1> ah, it looks like it is more than just LP
<benonsoftware> Yeah, so I don't think reloading would work until the awesome Canonical admins fix it :P
<jose> jam1: seems to be back up
<jam1> jose: indeed
<jose> now, the diff for an MP I did didn't generate
<mspreitz> Is launchpad working for anybody right now?
<wgrant> We're having intermittent issues with one of our firewalls. It should be fine again now.
<mspreitz> yes, it's working for me now.  Thanks!
<Laney> oh noes, who maintains pad.lv?
<Laney> It's just 404ing now
<wgrant> wfm
<wgrant> Which URL?
<MTecknology> https://code.launchpad.net/~nginx/nginx/debian -- I don't understand how I can fix this.
<Laney> what the
<Laney> It only happens in one browser on one of my machines
<czajkowski> Laney: are you in London
<Laney> but survives a force refresh
<Laney> czajkowski: nope
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> boo
<wgrant> Laney: Mysterious. What does the debugger (F12) say about the whole thing?
<Laney> wgrant: It just shows the 404. I can reproduce if I send GET / HTTP/1.1\nHost: pad.lv\n\n using nc from this machine, and not reproduce in that same way from the others.
<Laney> Could be DNS fail
<wgrant> Laney: Huh. Maybe poolie hates you
<wgrant> Or that.
<Laney> Lemme try with the IP
<Laney> Yeah. DNS.
<Laney> I forgot how to make Ubuntu forget what it thinks it knows
<czajkowski> Laney: I ask myself the same thing sometimes!
<wo0f> Sign the code of conduct
<wo0f> feels like a boss
 * wo0f \o/
<dobey> ok
#launchpad 2014-04-16
<facundobatista> Hi all! I'm failing to be able to do a "bzr pull" on launchpad projects, I got a "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<facundobatista> is launchpad all ok?
<jose> facundobatista: I'm checking with the sysadmins at the moment, they're internally checking
<facundobatista> jose, thanks
<dobey> facundobatista: you can try ssh -vv bazaar.launchpad.net btw
<dobey> bzr info and such seem to work ok here for me anyway
<jose> it started working again
<facundobatista> yes, now it works
<facundobatista> dobey, jose, gracias!
<dpm> hi wgrant, a LP question for you if you're around. Is there a way to set up a project, so that when a new MP is submitted the maintainer team is automatically added as a reviewer? I've noticed when I submit a MP myself, that happens, but not when external contributors submit MPs
<wgrant> dpm: It depends on how you've configured the reviewer of the target branch.
<wgrant> You'll see a "Set branch reviewer" link on the right
 * dpm looks
<dpm> wgrant, I'm looking at calendar trunk (which is always our target), and the reviewer there is already set to ubuntu-calendar-dev, which is the maintainer team. However, it seems only on the MPs I submitted ubuntu-calendar-dev was explicitly added to the list of reviewers. For all the other MPs I had to set it manually - the context here is that we use a launchpadlib script to track core app reviews, and it will only list them via the getRequestedReviews()
<dpm> if the team is in the reviewers list
<dpm> Another example is https://code.launchpad.net/reminders-app/+activereviews - the first MP has reminders-app-dev in the reviewers list, whereas the second doesn't
<lanoxx> hello, I would like to request a maintainer change for the package tilda
<czajkowski> lanoxx: if you file a question they can help you
<czajkowski> lanoxx: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<lanoxx> czajkowski, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/247073
<wgrant> dpm: Oh. Once a member of the team reviews it, the team review request will be replaced with a vote from that person. Because there's no need for a review from that team.
<dpm> wgrant, oh bummer, so effectively that means we cannot track "Needs review" branches in our script? As the initial review request for the team will disappear as soon as a team member sends a vote?
<wgrant> dpm: Why not use branch.getMergeProposals?
<wgrant> getRequestedReviews is a method to get the requested reviews.
<dpm> wgrant, ah, nice one. I was using team.getMergeProposals and that obviously didn't return anything. I'll try branch.getMergeProposals
<dpm> wgrant, do you know where I can find any snippets to get hold of a branch using launchpadlib?
<wgrant> dpm: lp.branches.getByUrl(url='lp:blahblahblah')
<dpm> cool, thanks!
<StevenK> Oh god, it exists
<StevenK> bzr: ERROR: Parent not accessible given base "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/blahblahblah/" and relative path "../../../~gbancroft-canonical/blahblahblah/design-blog-theme/"
<czajkowski> :o
<StevenK> I think a project was renamed and then deactivated rather than just deactivated
<wgrant> StevenK: Not deactivated, just with a weird stacked_on_location
<StevenK> Hah
<dajhorn> I have a PPA that is sporadically failing with a "State: Chroot problem" error because util-linux is failing to install.  Is this the right place to report it?
<cjwatson> Maybe.  Which PPA?
<dajhorn> cjwatson, Here is an example:  https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/staging/+build/5914177/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.spl-linux_0.6.2-2.1~trusty~10.gbpedccf5_CHROOTWAIT.txt.gz
<cjwatson> blink
<dajhorn> cjwatson, the glitch began yesterday.  I think that the pertinent line is:  udev depends on util-linux (>= 2.16); however: Package util-linux is not configured yet.
<cjwatson> infinity: ^- Could you please have a look?  From the timing it seems like it must be something to do with your util-linux upload, but I can't see what
<infinity> cjwatson: That looks a lot like an apt bug, but not sure how.
<infinity> The simple workaround is probably just to refresh the chroots.
<infinity> But...
<dajhorn> infinity, feel free to kick over anything in those PPAs (if you can do that as an admin).   I will be /away for an hour or two.  (Thanks.)
<cjwatson> dajhorn: thanks very much for mentioning this, I think we'll need to get an urgent fix into trusty - it affects upgrades of minimal saucy chroots to trusty
<zyga> hi, what is the frequency of publisher runs that copies bult binaries into a PPA archive
<zyga> https://code.launchpad.net/~checkbox-dev/+archive/ppa/+packages
<zyga> this archive has some packages that built over an hour ago but are still not published
<wgrant> It's probably fallout from the firewall issues earlier.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<zyga> thanks
<zyga> wgrant: any luck?
<wgrant> zyga: It's publishing now, but there's a bit of a backlog.
<zyga> wgrant: ok, thanks for your help :-)
<wgrant> np
<AtnNn> Hello. What could cause this error in a launchpad build? unmet dependencies: npm : Depends: node-gyp (>= 0.10.9) but it is not going to be installed
<AtnNn> I can install node-gyp 0.10.10 on trusty just fine locally
<dobey> the dependency not being installable
<dobey> maybe it conflicts with something else that's also trying to be installed?
<AtnNn> dobey: all the dependencies install correctly on my trusty schroot. and the same package builds fine for saucy on launchpad. Is there a way I can reproduce the launchpad build environment locally?
<dobey> use sbuild, but it won't be exactly the same; but it's the closest you can get
<AtnNn> that's what I used.
<dobey> what's the url to the build log?
<AtnNn> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/172971888/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.rethinkdb_1.12.2-0ubuntu1~trusty_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<dobey> if i run that apt-get command on trusty here, it fails with the same error
<dobey> libv8-dev and node-gyp conflict
<dobey> not sure why, but that's what is causing the issue
<AtnNn> dobey: thanks for trying. I can now get the error too. I had not run that exact apt-get command because debuild did not report any missing dependencies
#launchpad 2014-04-17
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Can I host debian-specific packages on a PPA?
<geser> assuming they work in Debian when built on an Ubuntu system then probably yes
<babilen> geser: Why and how does launchpad enforce that packages have to be built on an Ubuntu system? (or did I misunderstand?)
<babilen> geser: Or is launchpad compiling *all* uploaded packages in an Ubuntu chroot?
<geser> the later, PPAs are built in an Ubuntu chroot (there are no Debian chroots availble)
<babilen> Is launchpad building it for all architectures (which?) or only for those that haven't been uploaded?
<geser> uploads for PPAs are source-only and then build for i386, amd64, armel, armhf (if not limited by the control file of the package)
<cjwatson> armel and armhf only in some cases, usually just i386/amd64
<cousin_luigi> geser: I see.
<babilen> geser: Thanks, that makes it useless for Debian packages then. Thank you for your comments.
<cousin_luigi> babilen: wouldn't that depend on the package?
<babilen> cousin_luigi: No, you will almost certainly end up with a unnecessary dependency on a libc6 version > 2.13 (in stable)
<babilen> Among other discrepencies like different package names, ... (which really do depend on the package)
<cousin_luigi> babilen: I guess I'll see what I can do on OBS then.
<cousin_luigi> bbl
 * czajkowski hugs cjwatson 
#launchpad 2014-04-18
<edsiper> hi guys, where can i send a release request for a teamname ?, whats the proper channel to address that requirement ?
<dobey> what do you mean exactly?
<dobey> you should contact the team, generally, if you want to take one over for some reason
<edsiper> dobey, there is a teamname registered in launchpad which is not under use and it represent our open source organization name, we would like to take it.
<edsiper> dobey, his/her email account is not longer valid :/
<dobey> how many team members are there?
<dobey> what team is it?
<edsiper> dobey, "monkey"
<dobey> that isn't a team, it's a person
#launchpad 2014-04-19
<brainwash_> did the diff generator stop working? "diff from 1.2.0-3ubuntu4 (in Ubuntu) to 1.2.0-3ubuntu4test1 (pending)"
<brainwash_> https://launchpad.net/~thad-fisch/+archive/xfpm/+packages
<brainwash_> after 8 hours still no package diff (pending) :/
#launchpad 2014-04-20
<sloof> Is there a launchpad admin I can ask a quick question of privately?  It's related to user authentication.
<ScottK> Unlikely on a weekend.
<sloof> Is this not the right place to find an admin for launchpad.net.  I think I stumbled upon a user auth bypass..not sure though.
<ScottK> It is.  It's still not likely on a weekend.
<brainwash> diff generator still down?
<YokoZar> Why does launchpad let me copy a PPA package to Quantal but not Raring?
<wgrant> YokoZar: Raring is EOL.
<wgrant> It was the first release to have nine months of support rather than the old 18 months.
#launchpad 2015-04-13
<mantas-baltix> hi
<mantas-baltix> I stuck on important issue with building packages from recipe - can't build package imported from GIT - bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.NoSuchRevision: CHKInventoryRepository
<mantas-baltix> This issue exists for few months and other people also are affected, see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/264781
<mantas-baltix> and bug #1433680
<ubot5> bug 1433680 in Launchpad itself "NoSuchRevision error during recipe build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433680
<mantas-baltix> bug is reported a month ago, 2 answers are asked, what should I do?
<mantas-baltix> menesis: labas
<menesis> labas, Mantai
<mantas-baltix> I stuck on important issue with building packages from recipe - can't build package imported from GIT - bzr: ERROR: bzrlib.errors.NoSuchRevision: CHKInventoryRepository
<mantas-baltix> This issue exists for few months and other people also are affected, see https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/264781
<mantas-baltix> and bug #1433680
<ubot5> bug 1433680 in Launchpad itself "NoSuchRevision error during recipe build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433680
<mantas-baltix> I asked about this launchpad problem few hours ago but didn't got any answer
<mantas-baltix> how I can help to solve this issue?
<cjwatson> mantas-baltix: You might find somebody in #bzr who can untangle what's wrong with the bzr repository here, but realistically I suspect this will be fixed by adding some kind of native Git recipe building support ...
<cjwatson> mantas-baltix: "bzr check --verbose lp:~baltix/atomix/atomix-debian" shows some inconsistencies, so it might be possible to disentangle.  I don't know enough bzr internals though
<mantas-baltix> cjwatson: thanks for info, but the same build problem appears not only with lp:~baltix/atomix/atomix-debian but also with other repos, imported from git, see bug #1433680
<ubot5> bug 1433680 in Launchpad itself "NoSuchRevision error during recipe build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1433680
<cjwatson> mantas-baltix: Ah, I think the problem is that the upstream tag is bad
<cjwatson> You can see it in "bzr tags", with some tags showing a question mark
<cjwatson> mantas-baltix: If you want to help track this down, perhaps see if running a bzr-git import locally on the same repository yields the same incorrect tags
<cjwatson> bzr-git being broken in vivid isn't helping matters
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10816614/
<dobey> it doesn't help that developers who use git sometimes often like to rebase directly in master or whatever, after an MP was merged in. i've had weird things happen before as a result of that, when building with recipes on lp
<cjwatson> So that's going to take bzr-git debugging
<cjwatson> Rebasing isn't relevant here
<cjwatson> Or maybe the git tag is just broken, I guess I should check that
<dobey> well, sometimes tags get dropped when people rebase i guess. the worst problme i've had from rebasing though is that the bzr revno ends up being the same as it was for a previous build, and the upload fails, even though there were new revisions.
<cjwatson> This is not rebases, please stop derailing
<cjwatson> The problem is the upstream tag pointing to something not in the specific branch being imported
<cjwatson> But that's not because of a rebase
#launchpad 2015-04-14
<belkinsa> Hello, I changed my primary e-mail address a few days ago but it didn't update to my ubuntu.com.  Can you help me with that?
<belkinsa> https://launchpad.net/~belkinsa is who I am
<ki7mt> belkinsa, Are you referring to your "Contact This User Email" ? if so, I font think that's associated with the Ubuntu1 login, but may be wrong. I've changed my LP email addy several times, and it did not  affect the UB1 login.
<belkinsa> Yes.  I will change that.
<belkinsa> Changed, and do I wait 2 days now?
<ki7mt> I think they are unrelated. Maybe updating the UB1 account email addy to match LP is the right approach.
<dobey> belkinsa: yeah, you have to update your address in login.u.c if you want things to change outside launchpad. the launchpad e-mail config settings are only for the launchpad service
<belkinsa> Alright, let's see what happens in 2 days then.
<dobey> 2 days?
<belkinsa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail
<mapreri> actually, the @ubuntu.com email aliases are updated by a scrip run manually
<dobey> belkinsa: oh ok, it says it uses the launchpad primary e-mail.
<belkinsa> mapreri, I see.  Can it be updated then?
<mapreri> belkinsa: do you really need it to be changed now right now or can you just wait once the sysadmins run it? otherwise people might be poked, but perhaps is better avoiding that...
<belkinsa> I can wait.
<mapreri> belkinsa: if it's not changed in some days (2?) then please come back and complain loudly :)
<belkinsa> Alight, I will.  Thanks for the help!
<ki7mt> Just for my info, the @ubuntu email addy and LP addy should be different addy;s right? Doesn't the @ubuntu addy forward to LP addy ?
<cjwatson> You should indeed not set your primary address in Launchpad to @ubuntu.com.
<mapreri> ki7mt: yes. otherwise there might be bounces
<cjwatson> I think the forwarding setup script just refuses to consider that.
<ki7mt> Right, you'd end up in a loop I would think
<ki7mt> Im in a do-loop ost of the time anyways, so that's par for the course for me :-)
<mapreri> that's exactly the reason why the script is run manually, they told me once. to also review such changes. (i hope they actually automated this, but YMMV and it's my business)
<ki7mt> ..most
<ki7mt> I'd like to get an @ubuntu email addy, but that's not as easy as it sounds. Been after that for a a few years now.
<dobey> it's actually very easy
<ki7mt> Hmmm .. ok, Im listening with much interest :-)
<dobey> all you have to do is become an ubuntu member. you don't have to become a developer
<dobey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<ki7mt> This is OT for here, but I've tried to do a bit on severas things .. docs, packaging, IRC, Q&A, QA ISO testing etc.
<ki7mt> ..several
<ki7mt> I guess it's the "sustained superior performance" part that I need to work on :-)
<Kb52> I am sure the xscreensaver is an exhausted topic, but lately it seems certain screensavers seem to crash. Is there a list of the ones that are stable. And/or how do you remove screensavers from xscreensavers interactively?
<Kb52> Or tell me of a better channel to discuss this.
<wgrant> Kb52: #ubuntu might make more sense, if you're using Ubuntu.
<wgrant> This is the support channel for launchpad.net, nothing to do with xscrensaver.
<Kb52> Well Zorin but same idea.
<dobey> then #zorin maybe
<wgrant> You'll want a Zorin channel.
<Kb52> Ok I will go look for a xscreensaver channel. The Zorin channels are usually empty.
<Kb52> Thanks anyhow.
<micahg> is it possible to get a virt armhf PPA these days?
<wgrant> micahg: It's emulated with qemu-user, but it works for many packages.
<wgrant> We can enable it on request.
<micahg> should I just file a request on answers?
<wgrant> micahg: Or just mention the PPA name here and I'll do it now.
<micahg> https://launchpad.net/~micahg/+archive/ubuntu/ftbfs-test
<wgrant> micahg: Done.
<micahg> wgrant: thanks
<henrikhodne> Hi! We’re seeing slow downloads from ppa.launchpad.net for Travis CI builds (~500 kbps). From another datacenter we’re seeing ~85 Mbps, so I was wondering if there might be some rate limiting on your end or something. The slow connections are coming from our VPC in EC2 us-east-1, while the fast connections are from a different datacenter in Ashburn, Virgina.
<wgrant> henrikhodne: There's no reate limiting like that. How do the routes appear to differ?
<henrikhodne> wgrant: They look quite similar, here are the traceroutes: https://gist.github.com/henrikhodne/1a3b0b96873250aca129
<henrikhodne> The hosts on the slower network are all behind a NAT, so all connections will appear to be from the same IP, which is why I was suspecting a rate limiter of sorts.
<wgrant> henrikhodne: How's the slow host's connectivity to other UK/EU hosts?
<henrikhodne> wgrant: Ah, also really slow. Okay, so probably not Launchpad-specific then. I’ll continue poking.
<wgrant> henrikhodne: yeah, some ISPs (like mine) are pretty dodgy, unfortunately.
<DalekSec> I find it faster to use my VPS as a proxy to bzr clone, download from cdimage, or whatnot. >_>
<wgrant> Uhuh
#launchpad 2015-04-15
<belkinsa>  Okay, my Ubuntu address is working again.  Thank you for the help
<ybon> hi :)
<ybon> Anyone using dh_virtualenv to build packages on launchpad? I've an error when dh_virtualenv try to fetch the python package, like if there is not Internet connection, so I may be missing a point
<ybon> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203371551/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.addok_0.1.0-7_BUILDING.txt.gz for more details
<wgrant> ybon: Launchpad builders can't connect to the Internet.
<ybon> makes sense
<ybon> but then any way to use dh_virtualenv?
<ybon> like uploading the python package by hand
<wgrant> I don't know what that is, but from the name I would suspect not.
<wgrant> You need to either include your dependencies in your package, or specify them as packages in your Build-Depends field.
<ybon> (http://dh-virtualenv.readthedocs.org/)
<ybon> ok
<dobey> you should probably package them properly in your ppa, if they are not already in ubuntu
<ybon> I'm totally dumb in packaging, so I may be missing a point, but for what I understand dh_virtualenv try to dl the packages at build time
<ybon> dobey: the idea of dh_virtualenv is not to need to repackage python packages :)
<dobey> it's not virtualenv, but setuptools will do that as well
<dobey> ybon: dh_virtualenv is an oxymoron then :)
<ybon> hehe
<wgrant> Sensible Debian packages build only using other packages.
<dobey> exactly
<ybon> yeah, I understand that
<ybon> but mine is not sensible ;)
<ybon> I just want to make it easier for people on Ubuntu to install the app I'm working on
<dobey> having a tool for building python packages that is designed expressly not to use packages, is not sensible
<ybon> but I'd prefer not to need to repackages every python dep
<ybon> designed to use python packages ;)
<dobey> how many python deps do you have which aren't packaged in ubuntu already?
<ybon> I mean, building the .deb works perfectly, on local
<ybon> good question :)
<ybon> Let me check
<dobey> "perfectly"
<ybon> I confirm :)
<ybon> I can build it and install it on my server ;)
<dobey> sure, it appears to work for you. i wasn't questioning that. just that "perfectly" is a rather strong statement, particularly when you're doing something completely antithetical to debian packaging :)
<ybon> ok, I remove "perfectly" from my statment, you won :)
<ybon> so 1 package is missing, 5 are not up to date
<dobey> besides, making debian packages of python libraries is generally pretty trivial
<ybon> but I may consider using those versions anyway
<dobey> on what version of ubuntu? and what packages?
<ybon> only targetting LTS, so Precise and Trusty
<ybon> the app I'm trying to package is https://github.com/etalab/addok
<ybon> again, I'm totally new on Debian/Ubuntu packaging, so making my own pooding at the moment to try to eat something every day ;)
<dobey> well, i don't know which one is missing. they all seem to be available
<ybon> I don't see ngram
<dobey> docopt and werkzeug can be backported easily from a newer release it seems; the others are all still older versions than you list in requirements.txt
<dobey> oh right, ngram was missing, indeed
<dobey> i think the "==" dependencies you have is a bit odd too
<dobey> generally, you'd want >=
<ybon> depends on the habit, I prefer to control them and to have requirements to warn me when I need to upgrade
<ybon> anyway, seems I need to review my plans ;)
<ybon> thanks for the assistance in seeying the reality :)
<dobey> if you want to have more control over dependency versions like that and use your app inside virtualenv, then your best option is probably to just ship your tarball on pypi, and tell people to install it with virtualenv that way, rather than using debian packaging
<dobey> so that people can set up a virtualenv container specific to your app
<ybon> yep
<ybon> I loved the idea of a Ubuntu package too, but it's a bit more work than just adding dh_virtualenv and having it automagically
<ybon> dealing with virtualenv is still a bit messy for people not used to python ecosystem
<ybon> so having an easier Ubuntu LTS copy-paste to deploy is a nice to have :)
<dobey> well, if you need specific versions of python packages, it's going to be a problem, because those will change
<ybon> well, this one is not really a strong need
<dobey> it very rarely is :)
<dobey> i can maybe help get some packages updated in a ppa if you need help with that, but i'm generally pretty short on time, and am doing actual work right now :)
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> I'm considering my options right now ;)
<ybon> python-ngram
<ybon> python-ngram seems not active, so it means that if I make a package, I will need to maintain it
<ybon> which step I'm not sure I should do
<ybon> being also pretty short in time, like all of us ;)
<dobey> if upstream ngram is no longer active, then maybe you shouldn't use it :)
<ybon> héhé ;)
<KaZeR> hey there. Everytime i upload a .pot file, it ends up in "Need review". When reviewing it, I do not see why it isn't automatically processed. can someone help?
<ki7mt> Hello all, I have project that is on SF right now, and want bring most of it over to LP for a new Ubuntu package. Must I create a new LP account and everything that goes with it or can I run it from my personal account on LP?
<beuno> ki7mt, hi
<beuno> you would create a team
<beuno> and own that team yourself
<dobey> you can do it personally, via a team, or as a new account
<beuno> but that would disconnect it from you personally, and allow others to jump in
<dobey> a team is generally the best way to do things
<ki7mt> Ok, that sounds good, I'll read up on the team route. Thanks.
<wgrant> ki7mt: You'd usually create a team at https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam, then a project owned by that team at https://launchpad.net/projects/+new
<ki7mt> wgrant, ok, that seems logical. So then, users added to the team would also be part of the project yes?
<beuno> yes
<ki7mt> Ok, thanks. will read up a bit more before I dive it :-)
<ki7mt> .. dive in ..
<cjwatson> And in general it's pretty rare to need a new account.
<dobey> yeah, usually the reason to create a new account would be to create a bot, which you add to a team, that uses the API to perform various things (like using tarmac to manage branch landings)
<dobey> anyway, i am gone. later :)
<mapreri> ki7mt: you might want to experiment thinks in staging.launchpad.net
<ki7mt> mapreri, yes, thanks, I was thinking the same thing after reading about both teams and projects.
#launchpad 2015-04-16
<ultrapepe> hey i have a question about deleted ppa's.  how do i rectify apt keys for installed packages from a deleted ppa?
<Kb52> Ok well it seems clear that I appear to be annoying everyone so I guess I should leave.
<pack_code> I have a question with respect to bzr recipe. Is this the right place to ask?
<mvo> can someone help me with "You have exceeded your quota for recipe snappy-dev/snappy-daily for distroseries ubuntu vivid" ?
<dobey> mvo: only thing you can do is wait another day. there's no way to override the recipe build request quota
#launchpad 2015-04-18
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> I'm trying to push changes to lp from the git bzr plugin, but it keeps saying that no such branch exists. That is basically correct, I'm trying to create one
<GyrosGeier> is there anything special I have to do when I want to create a branch?
<phraktle> Hi! I have created a PPA and uploaded a package a few hours ago (using backportpackage), but it's still not showing up... How long is this supposed to take?
<phraktle> See https://launchpad.net/~phraktle/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: Nothing special.  Exactly what command are you using?
<GyrosGeier> "git push" -- I'm using the git bzr remote support
<GyrosGeier> it worked by using bzr branch followed by bzr push to create the branch, and then pushing from git
<GyrosGeier> using git::lp:kicad for pull, and git::lp:~sjr/kicad/master for push
<cjwatson> Ah, you got it working eventually?  OK.
<GyrosGeier> erm
<GyrosGeier> bzr:: instead of git::
<GyrosGeier> yes
<GyrosGeier> it's slightly suboptimal, but then again I don't submit via LP that often
<cjwatson> We'll see if kicad will switch to git once we have it.
<GyrosGeier> it is planned
<GyrosGeier> almost everyone is using git, and all the related projects are on github
<GyrosGeier> the plan, as I've understood it, is to fold everything together at some point
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: LP is weeks away from supporting git, too
<cjwatson> (directly)
<GyrosGeier> yes, the buttons already appeared for some people, I've heard :)
<cjwatson> the backend only exists on qastaging
<GyrosGeier> in general, there is no real preference between github and launchpad
<cjwatson> but we'll fix that soon
<GyrosGeier> both are external services to the project, and there is no real incentive to run a local copy of either so far
<GyrosGeier> and there is a largely overlapping set of features we want
<GyrosGeier> and neither can replace jenkins, which is bad because that is the first thing we'd like to get rid of
#launchpad 2016-04-18
<clivejo> cjwatson: ping
<clivejo> are you back in the office?
<cjwatson> clivejo: what's the problem?
<clivejo> just that email thing i you had time to look at it
<cjwatson> clivejo: did you file the question with details that I requested?
<clivejo> the validation email doesnt seem to be sent
<clivejo> I didnt
<clivejo> I took it that you hadnt time and needed to access a log
<cjwatson> clivejo: please could you do that?  make sure to include the email address that you expect it to go to
<clivejo> and that then QA was like a reminder to do it
<cjwatson> getting a ticket is because IRC is a terrible task queue and not a great way to keep track of details
<clivejo> ok, question 291363
<cjwatson> thanks.  working through a long log grep now
<cjwatson> clivejo: "make sure to include the email address that you expect it to go to" - I need that in order to be able to ask sysadmins to search mail logs for me
<cjwatson> clivejo: is it just clivejo at kubuntu.org?
<clivejo> cjwatson: yes
#launchpad 2016-04-19
<dpm> cjwatson, wgrant, hi. Quick question: is it possible to trigger snap builds via the LP API? Trying to see if it's possible to trigger a build whenever there is a new update in the clock app branch
<cjwatson> dpm: yes, https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#snap-requestBuild
<dpm> excellent, thanks!
<dpm> cjwatson, I just tried to do a build of the clock app, which seems to have failed with an error I cannot understand (it builds fine locally) - any ideas what it could be? Here's the build log: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/254519725/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_ubuntu-clock-app_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> dpm: interesting, that's some kind of transient bug in the proxy I think.  please file a bug on launchpad-buildd, but in the meantime just trying again will probably work
<dpm> cjwatson, ok, filed bug 1572130 and re-requested the build
<ubot5`> bug 1572130 in launchpad-buildd "Fails to build snaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572130
 * dpm crosses fingers
#launchpad 2016-04-20
<glen_> please investigate spam account: https://bugs.launchpad.net/eventum/+bug/1572419
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1572419 in Eventum "login button" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wgrant> glen_: That user looks more confused than spammy, unless you have reason to believe otherwise.
<glen_> wgrant: why would he upload xsls file to such ticket?
<glen_> i would understand .png upload shopwing screenshot, but that...
<ricotz> hello, this git import seems to choke on an unknown attribute https://launchpadlibrarian.net/254631938/vcs-imports-ffmpeg-master.log
<cjwatson> ricotz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bzr-git/+bug/1084403, unlikely to be fixed
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1084403 in bzr-git (Ubuntu) "no support for gpgsig tags" [High,Triaged]
<ricotz> cjwatson, I see :\ , thanks
#launchpad 2016-04-21
<sophomeric> I just uploaded a new new package to https://launchpad.net/~researchgate/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-dev/ and got a rejection that it already exists. It's the first upload of a new version, so I'm not sure why it says it exists already?
<sophomeric> You'll see 1.9.13 there, and I just pushed 1.9.15 but got "File nginx_1.9.15.orig.tar.gz already exists in Primary Archive for Ubuntu, but uploaded version has different contents".
<cjwatson> sophomeric: Right, if the source exists in the primary Ubuntu archive then files can't have the same name but different contents.
<cjwatson> sophomeric: Just fetch nginx_1.9.15.orig.tar.gz from Ubuntu and use that to build your source package.
<sophomeric> Ah, okay. Just the first time I've hit that and I've been doing this same build process for awhile.
<sophomeric> You can see a nginx_1.9.13.orig.tar.gz on the existing build I have there.
<cjwatson> sophomeric: Sure.  But when you uploaded that, 1.9.13 hadn't yet been uploaded to Ubuntu, so there was no conflict.
<cjwatson> sophomeric: In this case Ubuntu had it first.
<cjwatson> sophomeric: There's usually no point in having a different orig from Ubuntu.  In general orig files ought to be downloaded directly from upstream, not built yourself.
<sophomeric> Well it's generated from checking out the 1.9.15 tag of nginx's github source =P
<sophomeric> I'm not trying to argue btw, it's just a little weird and I'm curious.
<sophomeric> Does that mean Ubuntu go the same message when they tried to push 1.9.13 after me? :D
<cjwatson> No, we don't block Ubuntu on PPAs, only the other way round.
<cjwatson> Generating it from checking out the tag won't give you a bitwise-identical tarball.  There are tarballs on nginx.org.
<cjwatson> Ubuntu uses http://nginx.org/download/nginx-1.9.15.tar.gz
<sophomeric> Well it's a little harder to track your changes in a fork then though.
<cjwatson> Uh
<cjwatson> Those go in the packaging delta, surely.
<cjwatson> Or else give it a different version number.
<cjwatson> I mean a different upstream version number.
<cjwatson> If the orig.tar.gz part of your source package is identical to upstream 1.9.15, then use their tarballs.  Otherwise, call it 1.9.15+sophomeric1-0ubuntu1 or similar.  There isn't a middle ground.
<sophomeric> Yeah, that's what I'm going to do for now at least.
<sophomeric> Maybe this is a silly question, but is there a trick to get launchpad to build against openssl 1.0.2?
<cjwatson> sophomeric: Supply suitable packages in your PPA or in some other PPA you declare as a dependency.
<sophomeric> Thanks. I didn't realize I was getting that from a PPA already =/
<sophomeric> I had libssl-dev in build-depends, which was 1.0.2 on my environment but it kept coming out of launchpad linked to 1.0.0
<cjwatson> sophomeric: It will be coming from the primary Ubuntu archive, but you can override it in your PPA if you want.
<oparoz_> Hi all, the builders seems to have lots of proxy problems today. Is it just because of the release of 16.04?
<oparoz_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1573184
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1573184 in Launchpad itself "git clone in builders lead to proxy error 407" [Undecided,New]
<est31> is it possible to use external git repositories for bzr-builder?
<dobey> you mean for recipe builds? no, but you can import them into a bzr branch on launchpad, or wait for git->git import
<est31> yeah currently we have an imported bzr branch
<est31> but there is this bug with signed git commits
<est31> they break the whole import
<est31> dobey, is there a tracker bug for git->git import?
#launchpad 2016-04-22
<Saviq> wgrant, hey, is there a way to grab all comments I made on merge proposals within a given time frame?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, about 80% of my snap builds fail with "Received HTTP code 407 from proxy after CONNECT"
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Still today?  We had such reports yesterday, but I thought it might just be load from the 16.04 release in some way.
<kyrofa> cjwatson, ah, no, it was yesterday
<kyrofa> cjwatson, so that sounds reasonable
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I'll come back if it continues today :)
<Saviq> launchpadlib FTW
<kyrofa> cjwatson, just got it again
<cjwatson> kyrofa: links please
<kyrofa> cjwatson, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/255181413/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_owncloud-next_BUILDING.txt.gz . It isn't the same error message, but still an HTTP code 407
<kyrofa> cjwatson, again: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/255185283/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_armhf_owncloud-next_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> kyrofa: on a call right now
<cjwatson> I will get back to you
<kyrofa> Sounds good :)
 * cjwatson attempts to clone owncloud-snap onto dogfood in order to try it out there
<cjwatson> kyrofa: https://dogfood.launchpadlibrarian.net/245107951/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_xenial_amd64_owncloud_BUILDING.txt.gz may be an artifact of building on dogfood and in any case isn't the error you were asking about, but do you recognise it?
<cjwatson> "module 'snapcraft.common' has no attribute 'get_parallel_build_count'
<cjwatson> "
<kyrofa> cjwatson, looks like it's building an old version of the package
<cjwatson> kyrofa: hm, looks like parts/plugins/x-apache.py in your code is calling snapcraft.common.get_parallel_build_count but it's now in snapcraft.internal.common
<kyrofa> cjwatson, right, the plugin has changed in more recent code though
<cjwatson> kyrofa: it's building the master branch of lp:owncloud-snap
<cjwatson> kyrofa: should I build develop instead?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah that's old
<kyrofa> cjwatson, indeed
<kyrofa> cjwatson, master is release-- haven't released the new version yet
<cjwatson> ok
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah I've not been able to get any builds in develop completed (armhf is all I've tested though). Hopefully you'll be able to duplicate with it
<cjwatson> right.  I just ideally want to replicate it somewhere where I can just ssh into the proxy and poke around rather than having to go through ops
<cjwatson> if I'm unlucky it's somehow load-related and I won't be able to, but we'll see
<cjwatson> hmm.  I'm certainly seeing some 407s here, but it seems like git is backing off and retrying, which muddies the waters
<kyrofa> cjwatson, yeah load-related would be tough. It wouldn't be time-related, right?
<kyrofa> cjwatson, like some proxy token expiring?
<oparoz_> cjwatson, I can provide many more logs of the problem. I've even opened a LP issue for it.
<cjwatson> kyrofa: when I've seen this in logs so far, it's been followed by successful requests at least sometimes
<cjwatson> oparoz_: yes, I saw, thanks
<cjwatson> oparoz_: no need for more logs at this time
<oparoz_> cjwatson, It does work from time to time, but seems to be pure luck
<cjwatson> e.g. I see this kind of pattern:
<cjwatson> 10.222.80.42 - SNAPBUILD-341-1461339733 [22/Apr/2016:15:50:15 +0000] "GET http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxml2/libxml2_2.9.3%2bdfsg1-1_amd64.deb HTTP/1.1" 200 696070 "-" "Debian APT-HTTP/1.3 (1.2.10)" TCP_HIT:HIER_NONE
<cjwatson> 10.222.80.42 - - [22/Apr/2016:15:50:17 +0000] "CONNECT github.com:443 HTTP/1.1" 407 2234 "-" "git/2.7.4" TCP_DENIED:HIER_NONE
<cjwatson> 10.222.80.42 - SNAPBUILD-341-1461339733 [22/Apr/2016:15:50:36 +0000] "CONNECT github.com:443 HTTP/1.1" 200 28725357 "-" "git/2.7.4" TCP_MISS:HIER_DIRECT
<kyrofa> Hmm
<cjwatson> I wonder if it's related to the low credentialsttl
<cjwatson> We deliberately set a low TTL so that we notice token expiry quickly, but perhaps that's not quite retrying in the right way
<kyrofa> cjwatson, is that something ops does, or something you can tweak?
<cjwatson> the latter
<cjwatson> please don't bother ops about this :)
<cjwatson> trying to reproduce with higher debug_options first so that I can see exactly what squid's doing (after these builds have finished, anyway)
<kyrofa> cjwatson, oh I wasn't planning on it. I appreciate your poking at it-- please let me know if I can help in any way :)
<cjwatson> (well, I can't tweak it directly in production, but the service is maintained by us and ops just deploy what we tell them to)
<cjwatson> Oh, of course, 407/200 pairs are perfectly normal because it'll be requesting proxy auth for each request.  hmm.
 * cjwatson reminds self how HTTP works
#launchpad 2016-04-24
<Laibsch> Can I drop a distro-targetting task with the Launchpad API?
<cjwatson> Laibsch: What do you mean exactly?
<cjwatson> Laibsch: Delete the task, you mean?
<cjwatson> Laibsch: If so, IBugTask exports a destructor operation, so you can do bug_task.lp_delete()
<Laibsch> Let's take bug 1249272 for example.  I'd like to remove the utopic tasks (in the past I closed those EOL tasks as wontfix, but removing the task results in less clutter).
<ubot5> bug 1249272 in linux-mako (Ubuntu Xenial) "CVE-2013-4513" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249272
<Laibsch> The tasks that are still in New state
<cjwatson> Laibsch: Right, so you can do .lp_delete() on those tasks.  Do double-check with the kernel team though; at least some of the non-utopic New tasks are probably still interesting.
<cjwatson> (can do> assuming you have permission, that is)
<Laibsch> I have bug privs
<Laibsch> But I just tried .lp_delete and got "lazr.restfulclient.errors.MethodNotAllowed: HTTP Error 405: Method Not Allowed". I can delete the tasks manually via the web interface.
<cjwatson> Can you show me your code?
<Laibsch> I can also set them to wontfix.  How can utopic tasks still be relevant now?  utopic is EOL.
<cjwatson> I said "at least some of the non-utopic New tasks ..."
<cjwatson> For example, vivid tasks are still relevant even though vivid is mostly EOL, because the Ubuntu phone codebase hasn't yet moved off it.
<cjwatson> Hence suggesting some cautiojn.
<cjwatson> *caution
<Laibsch> Oh, sorry.  I am strictly dealing with release-targetting tasks only
<Laibsch> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/dcf15fda/
<cjwatson> Well, you don't want the lp_save
<cjwatson> But let's see
<Laibsch> and only utopic.  did some k-o series tasks earlier today as well
 * cjwatson tries on qastaging
<cjwatson> Works fine for me.
<cjwatson> Try adding the httplib2.debuglevel thing from https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Three_things_to_make_your_client_faster temporarily so that you can see exactly which request is failing.
<Laibsch> Here's the last few lines with debugging turned on: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/e2e207c3/  Maybe I'm not allowed to do it via the API?  I can do it via the web interface.
<Laibsch> I can also set the task to wontfix
<cjwatson> Laibsch: Er, thanks but you might want to immediately revoke that token (https://qastaging.launchpad.net/~/+oauth-tokens) and get launchpadlib to generate a new one
<Laibsch> I noticed
<cjwatson> Sorry, I'd forgotten that oauth_token was exposed there or I'd have warned you
<Laibsch> I also only realized after posting
<Laibsch> but the token is only for QA and the pastebin was hidden. token is only valid for an hour.
<Laibsch> would that still be a problem, for example for production?
<Laibsch> I'll revoke the key to be safe now
<cjwatson> It wouldn't be a problem for production, but best to revoke anyway.
<Laibsch> yeah, it's already done
<cjwatson> I don't immediately see why this isn't working if you can delete in the web interface.  Needs a bit more investigation than I can give it at the weekend, I'm afraid.
<Laibsch> That's fine
<Laibsch> I'll simply set to wontfix with no comment instead of removing the task when the status is new
<Laibsch> I'll add a comment for status Confirmed, Triaged, etc.
<Laibsch> Thank you for your time.
#launchpad 2017-04-17
<bujin> I have a question is there a xibo channel?
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<nacc> a lp build recipe i have for a snap is reporting "502 Server Error: Proxy Error" when uploading to the store (https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+snap/usd-nacc/+build/33327) ... any ideas?
#launchpad 2017-04-18
<nacc> is there an alternatively lplib way to get to a PPA archive object than via getPPAByName? and/or can getPPAByName be done anonymously? it seems like the example on the lp website uses launchpad.me which i'm guessing isn't usable with login_anonymously
<nacc> i think i figured it out
<nacc> does launchpad host source packages (e.g., the dsc, tarballs) in a canonical way?
<rbasak> nacc: take a look at what I'm doing in "usd queue". I suspect you'll need to do something similar.
<nacc> rbasak: thanks, will do
<rbasak> I was looking into doing the same thing for PPAs actually. It's a little different though.
<cjwatson> nacc: File names are unique within an archive, so you can always go to <archive URL>/+files/<name>_<version>.dsc
<cjwatson> archive URL being something like https://launchpad.net/~<owner>/+archive/<name> for a PPS
<cjwatson> PPA
<cjwatson> er, https://launchpad.net/~<owner>/+archive/ubuntu/<name> that is
<nacc> right, i think i've got the ppa url now, so just need to find all the files
<nacc> and then i guess if i hve the dsc i can do a pull() on the contents
<nacc> or so
<cjwatson> right.  dget works on that kind of .dsc URL
<cjwatson> since all it really needs is to be able to strip off the tail of the URL and append a different file name
<nacc> yep
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<nacc> cjwatson: are historical DSC files avilable that way too? that is, for anything in the PPA's publishing history? looking at https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/php7testbuilds/+build/9573043, seems like that should translate to https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/php7testbuilds/+files/php7.0_7.0.5-0ubuntu1.dsc ?
<nacc> oh, do i need to be authenticate to see the source files in a PPA?
<nacc> well, the url seems to resolve for the most recent package https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/php7testbuilds/+files/php7.0_7.0.17-0ubuntu0.16.04.1~ppa1.dsc
<nacc> ah i see why i think: https://launchpad.net/~nacc/+archive/ubuntu/php7testbuilds/+build/9573043 says 'built files' is empty
<nacc> rbasak: --^ fyi
<wgrant> nacc: By default, files in PPAs are permanently deleted about a week after they are no longer published.
<nacc> wgrant: ok -- i guess that means this feature request becomes a bit trickier, rbasak :)
<nacc> hrm, i think lp is having a problem
<nacc> https://code.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/edk2/+git/edk2
<nacc> shows no branches
<nacc> https://git.launchpad.net/~usd-import-team/ubuntu/+source/edk2
<nacc> shows all the branches
<nacc> and maybe lplib is using some view on the first url, becuase it's saying i can't set the defualt branch to ubuntu/devel as it doesn't exist
<nacc> or is that the latency mentioned re: the scanner job?
<cjwatson> wgrant: ^- could you look at that?  I should really zzz
<cjwatson> presumably FD leak again
<wgrant> Yeah
<wgrant> Will look
<wgrant> Night
#launchpad 2017-04-19
<dja> Hi! I just dput a kernel to launchpad, and had it rejected because the destination ppa didn't exist. I have since created that ppa, but now dput says "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net".
<dja> Do I need to do anything to get the kernel packages built? Will it happen automatically?
<hloeung> dja: I think it's a local .uploaded file
<hloeung> dja: you need to delete that
<dja> hloeung, fantastic, thanks!
<dja> now I just need to wait for the 140MB to upload over my crummy adsl connection :/
<coreycb> hi, i'm hitting an exception when trying to build a snap in launchpad on zesty: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/316230946/buildlog_snap_ubuntu_zesty_amd64_keystone_BUILDING.txt.gz
<coreycb> File "/usr/share/launchpad-buildd/slavebin/buildsnap", line 202, in main
<coreycb> builder.pull()
<coreycb> that's the start of the traceback
<cjwatson> coreycb: bug 1626739
<ubot5> bug 1626739 in Launchpad itself "Snapcraft build failing in Yakkety for unauthenticated stage-packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626739
<cjwatson> which as it happens I'm working on at the moment
<coreycb> cjwatson, ah cool thanks :)
<jgrnst> Have been trying to report a bug on ubuntu. When I get to the stage when I need to login into launchpad, I get the following:
<jgrnst> Oops! Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.  We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.  (Error ID: OOPS-c75241ea187c216c23a6c6c8accf0bc4)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-c75241ea187c216c23a6c6c8accf0bc4
<jgrnst> This was going on for several days
<jgrnst> Chrome and firefox behave in the same way
<cjwatson> Just a minute, will investigate
<cjwatson> I guess you previously deleted your SSO account
<cjwatson> Ah, no, slightly different failure mode
<cjwatson> Autocreated account due to imported comments in the KDE bug tracking system
<cjwatson> jgrnst: Will be fixed once I get an admin's attention
<jgrnst> Thank you
<dannf> hi - is there a way to craft a search URL that searches multiple series? e.g., all bugs that have a Fix-Committed task in series a or b?
<cjwatson> ICBW since BugTaskSearch is mostly a mystery to me, but I don't think so, unfortunately
<nacc> cjwatson: lplib question -- was trying to create my own SourcePackagePublishingHistory object, but since i'm using the devel API, BaseWrapper::__new__ is erroring out that Launchpad._root_uri doesn't match?
<cjwatson> nacc: Can I see your code?
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah one sec
<nacc> cjwatson: this is the class wrapper i wrote: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24414716/
<nacc> and the failure is in that constructor call
<nacc> directly using an UbuntuSourcePackage is working elsewhere in teh code, though
<nacc> and launchpad_login is a local function that caches an anonymous login to the devel API
<cjwatson> nacc: OK, and what's the traceback?
<cjwatson> (ubuntu-dev-tools might be being odd in some way.  It's not core launchpadlib.)
<nacc> cjwatson: oh true, you're right, let me get the traceback
<nacc> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24414736/
<cjwatson> NACC: root-uri = https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/
<cjwatson> you need to work out where that's coming from
<cjwatson> should be https://api.launchpad.net/devel/ if you're using version="devel" elsewhere
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah, that's true -- ok, i'll dig into the ubuntu-dev-tools code
<nacc> thanks!
<cjwatson> Possibly set ubuntutools.lp.api_version?
<cjwatson> Although ... you should have a call to Launchpad.login() or similar somewhere
<cjwatson> Pass api_version="devel" to that
<cjwatson> Maybe the problem is that you're hitting the implicit login in SourcePackage.lp_spph before you've logged in yourself
<cjwatson> Or you're logging in using native launchpadlib rather than via the ubuntutools thing so it doesn't realise you're already logged in
<cjwatson> Something like that
<nacc> cjwatson: oh that's probably it!
<nacc> cjwatson: i think you're right on the mismatch -- i'm using launchpadlib and ubuntutools has this singleton. I'm trying to come up with a good way to workaround it (or to call _Launchpad.login_existing()), since the _Launchpad() object gets created at the module load time (afaict). If in python, I did a from ubuntutools.lp import _Launchpad and called _Launchpad.login_existing() -- will that avoid the
<nacc> Launchpad = _Launchpad() call since I'm only importing the class definition?
<nacc> cjwatson: nm! complete thinko on my part
<nacc> cjwatson: i think i can call Launchpad.login_existing() as early as possible
<nacc> yep, that works
#launchpad 2017-04-20
<rbasak> I'm trying to download the source from a package_upload object that doesn't contains_source but does contains_source_archive_link, so I need to follow it back.
<rbasak> Is it correct for me to go via upload.copy_source_archive and then call getPublishedSources on that?
<mapreri> so… we can now upload source packages with .buildinfo? :)
<rbasak> Only then I'm having to look up via the package name and version only.
<rbasak> That gives me multiple source_package_publishing_history objects, and I'm just using the first one.
<rbasak> Because I believe that all sources should be identical if looking at a particular archive, package name and version?
<rbasak> So 1) is that correct in all cases, and 2) should I be doing something else instead?
<cjwatson> mapreri: yes
<mapreri> \o/
<cjwatson> 1) correct though you should remember to specify exact_match=True as well
<mapreri> cjwatson: thank you for your work!
<cjwatson> 2) that's what I did in "queue fetch" so I must have thought it was the most sensible thing to do when I did that :)
<rbasak> Great. Thanks!
<cjwatson> np
 * rbasak discovers the "queue" tool
<wgrant> rbasak: Where are you getting the package_upload to start with? It's slightly unusual to deal with them unless you're doing queue manipulation.
<rbasak> wgrant: I'm doing queue manipulation :)
<wgrant> Ah, heh.
<rbasak> This is for my queue -> git importer, for SRU review.
<wgrant> Ahh
<rbasak> It works, I'm just implementing the sync case.
<rbasak> (as people are increasingly using bileto and so on)
<psusi> This slish person keeps spamming bug #484499.  Could an admin clean up and ban please?
<ubot5> bug 484499 in grub2 (Ubuntu Lucid) "[MASTER] syntax errors in /etc/default/grub break upgrades" [Medium,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/484499
<cjwatson> psusi: done
<cjwatson> (it's probably not their fault - forged From in email spam - but the account has been inactive for ~6y anyway)
<psusi> yea.. just got some virus to steal their address book
#launchpad 2017-04-21
<mwhudson> wgrant: are you around or are you busy breaking the snap store?
<wgrant> mwhudson: Busy breaking the snap store still.
<mwhudson> k
<wgrant> Only broken it once so far this morning.
<xnox> wgrant, "breaks often, fixed quickly"
<Jay_> Hello! Anyone home?
<Jay_> I need some help, if you wouldnt mind
<Jay_> No?
<Jay_> Well I firgured it was worth a try
<cjwatson> If you're reading the IRC logs: next time, stick around for longer than eight minutes
<Mc> (and ask your question before someone shows up)
<caraka> but I need my gratification NOW.
<cjwatson> From the time coincidence perhaps it was https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/626269
#launchpad 2017-04-22
<control0> Hi. One "method" in the api has descrption "Link to distro_arch_archive" ( https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#distro_arch_series )
<control0> In python, this attribute is just a string, an url
<control0> How can I make turn into another object on which I can get attributes like I can from a dictionary? (via launchpadlib)
<control0> s/make turn into/turn it into/
<control0> I've called getPublishedBinaries() on some archive, I'm iterating these entries and each has entry.distro_arch_archive
<control0> Now I wish I could call entry.distro_arch_archive.display_name, but the distro_arch_archive attribute is just a string
#launchpad 2017-04-23
<wgrant> control0: launchpadlib turns foo_link and foo_collection_link into just foo, which automatically fetches the relevant objects.
<wgrant> control0: So entry.distro_arch_series.display_name should work fine. I think you were trying entry.distro_arch_series_link.display_name.
<mwhudson> wgrant: ping
<wgrant> mwhudson: Hi
<wgrant> You had a question on Friday but I don't remember what.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i have a snap build that fails on launchpad but passes locally and i can't for the life of me think of what might be different
<mwhudson> (i've tried building it in a schroot locally)
<mwhudson> wgrant: i didn't ask the question because snap store
<wgrant> mwhudson: Ah that's right.
<wgrant> mwhudson: Snap link?
<wgrant> Not log link
<mwhudson> wgrant: https://code.launchpad.net/~mwhudson/+snap/go-tip
<wgrant> THanks
<mwhudson> it's unshare stuff
<mwhudson> which is known to be fun when e.g. running in chroots
<wgrant> mwhudson: Are you running on 4.4 locally?
<mwhudson> but this is mount namespace not user namespace iiuc
<mwhudson> wgrant: yes
<mwhudson> same uname -r as the build logs
<mwhudson> mmh i guess my schroot has -proposed enabled...
<wgrant> mwhudson: Weird, which particular call is failing?
<mwhudson> wgrant: some exec variant
<mwhudson> well uh clone i guess, to be precise
<mwhudson> clone with CLONE_NEWNS set
<mwhudson> um wait, no
<mwhudson> looks like either unshare or maybe mount
<mwhudson> i guess i'm not super surprised this code doesn't work in a chroot, but i don't understand why it works for me and not on lp
<mwhudson> https://github.com/golang/go/blob/master/src/syscall/exec_linux.go#L207-L225
#launchpad 2018-04-16
<Fudge> wgrant:  g'day
<Fudge> thanks for fixing up the ~vinux group on LP
<nacc> cjwatson: how do i change the owner of https://launchpad.net/usd-importer ?
<cjwatson> nacc: To something other than the current ~usd-import-team, you mean?  Why?
<nacc> cjwatson: oh we fixed it via a different path, sorry
<cjwatson> OK
<nacc> cjwatson: it was me before ('nacc') and i couldn't find a link to change it
<nacc> but i think by changing some other field, the owner switched
#launchpad 2018-04-17
<nacc> cjwatson: any idea why https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/awscli/1.14.44-1 -> https://launchpad.net/~python-modules-team  is 401
<cjwatson> nacc: It's an "account" representing a Debian team mailing list; it's suspended in LP (hence 401) to avoid various kinds of damage you can get from LP accounts whose email addresses are public lists.
<nacc> cjwatson: ok, thanks
<nacc> cjwatson: is there a good way for me to get that string name without hitting the 401?
<cjwatson> What string exactly?
<nacc> "Debian Python Modules Team"
<cjwatson> Hmm
<cjwatson> That is sort of unfortunate; I can't immediately think of any
<cjwatson> Ideally we'd grant something like LimitedView in this case, but doing that could well be very expensive.  We might need some different hack.  At any rate do please file a bug explaining exactly what you need ...
<nacc> cjwatson: ack; rbasak --^
<rbasak> bug 1764814
<ubot5`> bug 1764814 in usd-importer "awscli import fails: package_creator.display_name results in HTTP error 410: Gone" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1764814
<nacc> cjwatson: --^ we'll clarify in there
#launchpad 2018-04-18
<gQuigs> trying to login to staging.launchpad.net -> login-lp.staging.ubuntu.com, but it doesn't seem to like my password from prod
<gQuigs> following this doc - https://help.launchpad.net/StagingServer, and I know I've logged into staging before...
<gQuigs> aside: my actual goal is to test out using teams that automatically expire to assert that someone (likely employees) has reviewed certain documents every 3 months or year, etc  - then compare it against their primary group to see those that haven't done the required action
<cjwatson> gQuigs: that's an SSO problem, not Launchpad
<cjwatson> and if 2FA is involved, then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#Why_doesn.27t_my_2F_login_work_on_staging.3F will apply
<cjwatson> gQuigs: but if you're planning to compare team memberships on production vs. staging, are you aware that staging is resynced from production once a week?
<gQuigs> cjwatson: oh yea, I just want to mock it up on staging, not use that for the comparison
<cjwatson> gQuigs: you could alternatively mock it up on qastaging then, which uses production SSO, thereby sidestepping whatever the problem is with your staging SSO account
<gQuigs> cjwatson: tried, I can't get qastaging.launchpad.net to load
<gQuigs> or am I using the wrong URL?
<cjwatson> it's possible it's currently broken; it's had some problems
<cjwatson> OK, you can try dogfood.paddev.net then, with the caveat that that has even fewer guarantees of being up, it's a dev playground
<cjwatson> somebody on #snapstore may be able to help you fix your staging SSO account
<gQuigs> np, that works, thanks!
<gQuigs> if you have any thoughts on the best way in LP to have everyone on a team signoff on something I'd love to hear it (currently evaluating the groups options, but perhaps blueprints or code could be messaged to do similar
<cjwatson> I have no such thoughts
<gQuigs> no one has customized the Code of Conduct signing system for other purposes?  it's not per project afaict
<cjwatson> Not as far as I know
<Laney> is it possible to configure codehosting deny non fast forward git pushes?
<Laney> ideally on a per-branch basis
<Laney> sort of https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1604558 I guess
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1604558 in Launchpad itself "[git] Team admins cannot ban "force push"" [Undecided,New]
<Laney> although I wouldn't be asking for an ACL like that
<nacc> Laney: we've asked for something similar-ish in the past for git-ubuntu
<Laney> nacc: probably that bug I just linked
<Laney> basically "no" AFAICS
<nacc> Laney: yeah, we also have changed our model a bit, and the branches are now never pushed by anyone outside the importer-team (really just the bot now)
<nacc> Laney: so it's dropped down our list a bit
<Laney> nacc: It's not super urgent for me either, just that sometimes people will reset and push --force rather than reverting, because it's "cleaner" or something. I'd like to prevent that, at least for our ubuntu/* branches. (Since we're planning to move to git for desktop packaging soon.)
<nacc> Laney: yep, agreed on that
<nacc> Laney: are these source packages, btw?
<Laney> We're going to be sharing gbp history with Debian.
<nacc> Laney: and yeah reset & push should be very frowned upon :)
<Laney> Using DEP14 style layouts
<nacc> Laney: we are changing the 'default' Git repository for imported source pacakges (about to be all of main) to our imported repositories -- would you rather we didn't for yours? (they will still obviously be there, just not the default, if not)
<nacc> Laney: the idea being every source package in main has the git-ubuntu layout, so it's always possible to use that workflow
<Laney> nacc: Hmmmmmmmm, I'm not sure.
<Laney> There's benefit to having it be identical for all packages, and us having to deal with random non-workflow uploads.
<nacc> Laney: yeah
<Laney> But then again we might want to steer people towards the official VCSen
<nacc> Laney: which you can do in the debian/control still, i think
<nacc> Laney: what we'd do if you wanted to make yours the default is special-case those source packages and emit a message like, the 'default repo is at ... '
<nacc> (in git-ubuntu)
<Laney> nacc: That'd be nice, kind of like what apt source does - except you can't just use Vcs-* as that's often unmodified from Debian.
<nacc> Laney: (i have a pending MP to allow update-maintainer to understand vcs changes too)
<nacc> Laney: so, for now, i won't special case anything, but if you change your mind, just reach out to rbasak or myself
<Laney> ack
<nacc> Laney: just filed LP: #1765114 to track that a bit for ourselves
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1765114 in usd-importer "importer: default alias change has some fallout" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765114
<rbasak> nacc, Laney: I'd really prefer for it to be the other way round: the default repository to be our one (a consistent view across all packages). But we can point to the desktop team's one in a message after clone. My reason is that it's really hard to encourage new contributors when everything is an edge case.
<nacc> rbasak: fwiw, default repository is ours (or will be)
<nacc> rbasak: agreed re: messaging, as mentioned in the bug
<nacc> rbasak: i wonder if we should emit a warning if the current branch's VCS field is not ours or something
<rbasak> I'd like us all to accept contributions made against the consistent view (git-ubuntu) branches, too. For teams that maintain the "real" VCS somewhere else, I'd like these teams to handle the MP and rebase on to the "real" branch before merging if necessary.
<nacc> rbasak: +1
<rbasak> nacc: we can warn using Vcs-*, but one catch is that Ubuntu developers rarely mark XS-Vcs-Debian or whatever so we can't tell the difference.
<rbasak> This is something I think update-maintainer should do (and for it to be renamed).
<nacc> yeah that's a good point
<nacc> rbasak: ack, that's what my MP for update-maintainer does (needs to be resubmitte,d probably)
<rbasak> Another thought on what I said above: we could even have "git ubuntu lint" and a CI bot handle the rebasing on to the "real" branch automatically.
<rbasak> (using Vcs-* when that's sorted)
<nacc> rbasak: yeah, that's a good idea (or even a suggested set of commands, perhaps)
#launchpad 2018-04-19
<mvo> hey, I get import errors for the core18 github code import (https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/snap-core18/github). it saysAssertionError: Invalid sha for <Commit 9e3923f554968dc57e72dc5e0362010616c0b287>: f6761bb6d9ea518f7b476d4ed68147c44b12d7b8   - anything I can do to fix or workaround?
<wgrant> mvo: Are you deliberately doing a git->bzr import rather than a git->git one?
<mvo> wgrant: I did not find the knob to enable snap builds from a git repo, if you can point me to it I will be very happy and use git
<mvo> I mean git->git
<cjwatson> mvo: Go to the branch you want to build it from
<cjwatson> It's there, rather than on the repo
<mvo> oh, ok. let me try that
<mvo> thank you!
<cjwatson> (Once we have a semi-decent branch picker, I might add it to the repo as well to reduce confusion)
<mvo> cjwatson, wgrant going to the right place seems to have helped, I have a create-snap-package link now. thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> Cool
<cjwatson> The git->bzr thing is surely a bug, but whether anyone will ever get to it ...
<mvo> cjwatson: yeah, I don't care about this at all, I just want the snap to build :)
<mvo> I will delete the bzr branch once sergio removed his test-snap build from it (right now I can't because there is a snap build depending on it)
<mvo> would it be possible to get a slight increase of the default build score for core18 ?
<cjwatson> We could, but is it needed?  The build queue is pretty empty apart from test rebuilds on ARM, so it should be dispatched quickly anyway
<mvo> yeah, it seems to be fine. it initially told me 1h wait on amd64 but that was a bit on the pessimistic side it seems
<cjwatson> I poked a few builders back into action, which will have helped
<mvo> heh
<mvo> ok
<mvo> thank you!
<gpiccoli> Hi folks! I'm experiencing some timeouts while comment in Launchpad - after reloading the page about 8 times, I managed to get my comment published. Quick look on Google showed me a LP bug about this: #1657292
<gpiccoli> It shows as fix released...but I just experienced the issue. Does anybody know the root cause?
<gpiccoli> Thanks in advance
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: It's some strange periodic internal postgresql thing that we've never managed to track down
<gpiccoli> interesting cjwatson...so do you know the reason LP #1657292 is marked as Fix Released?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1657292 in Launchpad itself "timeout error on launchpad" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1657292
<gpiccoli> i mean...which fix?
<cjwatson> gpiccoli: because some random person did that
<gpiccoli> hahaha
<gpiccoli> nifty!
<cjwatson> like, the bug reporter closed their own bug
<gpiccoli> Oh cool, and is it possible for me, after comment there, that no fix was released and the bug still happens?
<cjwatson> of course it is
<gpiccoli> cool, I'll do it =]
<gpiccoli> tnx cjwatson
<cjwatson> it's also useless :)
<gpiccoli> oh...meaning noone will ever try to fix this ?
<cjwatson> we know about it, but the best hope we have is to upgrade to a newer postgresql and hope that we get some more information that way
<cjwatson> no, meaning that other people have already made the same comment
<cjwatson> and there are other open bugs about the same thing
<gpiccoli> really? I'll try to find some, worth to close the newer as dup of the older ones right?
<gpiccoli> this one was my first google result
<cjwatson> hmm, now I say that I can't find any
<cjwatson> let me reopen this one and clean up the metadata to be vaguely useful
<gpiccoli> Great cjwatson, thanks a lot
<cjwatson> done
<gpiccoli> tnx cjwatson
<acheronuk> s390x builders need a poke?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: I/O error trying to launch instances, won't be trivial to resolve, may take until tomorrow
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. thanks for the info
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi, are there issues with ppa uploads not working occasionally?
<cjwatson> ricotz: You'll have to give examples
<ricotz> cjwatson, trying to upload a larger package which takes 2 hours here which gets stuck at the end
<ricotz> dput doesnt show an error, just gets stuck indefinitely
<cjwatson> ricotz: We did hear of some problems with large uploads, not diagnosed yet.  It's worth trying whichever of SFTP or FTP you aren't currently using
<ricotz> cjwatson, it is using ftp here
<ricotz> using the default /etc/dput.cf
<cjwatson> ricotz: OK, try SFTP instead as a workaround for the time being
<ricotz> cjwatson, I see
<ricotz> cjwatson, is this a recent problem or already randomly occurring in the past?
<cjwatson> Somewhat recent as far as I can tell; I suspect it appeared when I upgraded txpkgupload to Twisted 16.5.0
<cjwatson> Unfortunately I haven't had time to look into it yet
<ricotz> alright, I was just hoping a retry could work, since the uploader machine doesn't have a registered ssh key
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't know the exact conditions
<cjwatson> You can certainly try ...
<ricotz> ok, thanks
<ricotz> cjwatson, the retry which was in progress worked out :)
#launchpad 2018-04-20
<bladernr> Hey, can a launchpad build recipe build source hosted on github (e.g. using 'https://github.com/name/project.git  master' rather than 'https://git.launchpad.net/project master')
<cjwatson> bladernr: No, but you can set up an import of the GitHub repository to a git repository on LP and then set up a recipe based on that
<acheronuk> cjwatson: problem with builders?
<acheronuk> have more thatn one upload where all archs seem stuck on "INFO: pkgstripfiles: waiting for lock"
<cjwatson> acheronuk: That'll be a package bug, or maybe a bug in pkgbinarymangler or whatever it is that ships pkgstripfiles, not a problem with the builders.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: sddm, peruse, and mate-terminal (1st 3 I checked) are all doing it
<cjwatson> acheronuk: *shrug*
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Plenty of general code that could affect all three.  Still not a problem with the builders.
<cjwatson> Find somebody to dig into pkgbinarymangler maybe?
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I don't doubt you. just explaining why I thought it could be at first
<cjwatson> Sure
<nacc> cjwatson: fyi, all but about 70 expected packages in main are now imported.
<cjwatson> nacc: DISK OK - free space: /srv/turnip/data 941 GB (47% inode=93%):
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> IIRC roughly as expected
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah seems so
#launchpad 2018-04-21
<tsimonq2> launchpadlib question: when I get creator_link from source_package_publishing_history, how can I make that into a person object (that I can pull e.g. display_name from) when its type is unicode?
<tsimonq2> Shouldn't getting creator_link return a json collection?
<wgrant> tsimonq2: You want .creator, not .creator_link
<wgrant> launchpadlib creates magic dereferencing properties for each _link and _collection_link
<tsimonq2> Ahh.
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<GransyEQ5XHV> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<GransyEQ5XHV> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<GransyEQ5XHV> https://www.youtube.com/user/l0de/live IS POPPIN HOT RIGHT NOW STILL GOING!! CALL 315-505-4666. IRC.EFNET.ORG #lrh
<GransyEQ5XHV> soee mjog finlstrm ahasenack luke-jr pbek BradCrittenden gaughen trevorj djanos beisner hrybacki diddledan yena Spads Trevinho ePierre-away mpt vila sakrecoer cpaelzer Calvin` demonimin mwhudson klebers commandoline janluca djinni mdeslaur tgm4883 hyperair juergh mthaddon ubot9 JanC hggdh veebers ski7777 elmo pipedream sajoupa jamesh rrubins DalekSec tsimonq2 askhl chiluk Jasem[m] ginggs Nafallo Noskcaj Logan tolecnal oanson chrisccoulson TLE blah
<Delemas> Hi this isn't my first rodeo but I'm uploading my first package against bionic. It built locally with pbuilder-dist but Launchpad gave me a Rejected: Launchpad failed to process the upload path Path format mismatch. What am I missing?
<Delemas> Hmm I suspect this was as a result of an initial failed upload due to firewall rules blocking it. 2nd upload succeeded but doesn't seem to be processing.
<cjwatson> Delemas: Can you give us a package name or something we can grep for?
<cjwatson> (I don't have long right now, but I have a few minutes I think)
<cjwatson> Oh I guess I can just grep for that error message.
<cjwatson> Delemas: What exactly is your dput command line?  It's wrong in some way.
<cjwatson> Delemas: OK, sorry, I'm out of time, but the problem is that your dput upload target is wrong.  I suggest referring to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<cjwatson> (Specifically you're missing the /ppa bit, or similar)
<Delemas> I've used the same dput for many years. dput ppa:rhardy/webconsrp
<Delemas> followed by the source.changes file.
<Delemas> I got part way through and upload but the SFTP part was blocked. I hit CTRL C and then did a 2nd upload which succeeded. A subsequent package made it. Unclear how to trigger another upload of the first or have it process what is already there from the 1st upload.
<Delemas> I suppose I can just up the release number again...
<Delemas> That got it. Thanks. ttyl
<cjwatson> Delemas: in case you're reading IRC logs, our logs indicate that you forgot the slash
<cjwatson> and you could've used dput -f rather than bumping the version
<cjwatson> oh well
<duckgoose> hi
#launchpad 2019-04-15
<dsi_> how can I upload a binary package instead? like with DEBIAN/control?
<dsi_> how can I make launchpad accept a single binary in usr/bin?
<wgrant> dsi_: Launchpad only accepts source package uploads.
<wgrant> But you can easily create a source package that produces a simple binary package like that.
<dsi_> ok, but then how it's going to build my package
<dsi_> I can't find doc about that
<dsi_> likeeverything is about upstream tars and make
<dsi_> how do the guys at graphics-drivers/ppa upload things?
<dsi_> those are all binary packages..
<dsi_> this is as useless as it can get: https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging/SourcePackage
<wgrant> dsi_: In weird cases like that they construct a Debian source package containing built executables (because that's all that upstream provides), and the source package just puts the executables into the right places in the binary packages.
<wgrant> But where source is available, the source package should always contain source and the debian/rules should build it
<wgrant> Describing documentation as non-specifically useless is itself not especially useful.
<dsi_> this is also useless: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dreq.en.html#rules
<dsi_> again, where do I put my stuff
<wgrant> "stuff"
<dsi_> this is just a bunch of mumbo-jumbo about things which were never explained
<dsi_> I need to download, compile and install various tools
<dsi_> to create a binary
<dsi_> now that process can be done in the CI
<dsi_> or I would need to spend a week just to understand that cryptic thing
<dsi_> debian packageing and launchpad are needlessly overcomplicated
<wgrant> This is nothing to do with Launchpad.
<wgrant> Normally your debian/rules can just be a couple of lines, but it looks like this software uses a non-standard build system so it will be a bit more complicated.
<dsi_> well, it doesn't accept binaries...
<dsi_> That's what I'm talking about - everything is about "make"
<wgrant> It's not intended by anyone that a binary package is created without a source package.
<wgrant> If you have specific questions we can try to answer them
<wgrant> But just pointing at a page of documentation and saying it's useless really doesn't help us help you
<wgrant> I can't even obviously see how to build this software
<wgrant> The readme references a script that doesn't exist.
<dsi_> is there a normal documentation which explain how can I use a "non-standard" build system?
<dsi_> It's literally just about installing nim and the calling "nimble build"
<dsi_> the choosenim tool installs the latest stable nim tools
<dsi_> then I update the PATH and I can build
<wgrant> Packages built on Launchpad cannot pull in things from random places on the Internet. But the nim compiler is in Ubuntu, so you can just include it in your Build-Depends.
<wgrant> The Examples section in https://manpages.debian.org/testing/debhelper/dh.1.en.html is probably of interest.
<dsi_> That won't do, I need a fresh nim compiler
<wgrant> Then you'll need to find a package of that, or package it yourself.
<wgrant> I don't know if there's a PPA that has up-to-date nim compilers
<dsi_> this is a serious handicap
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/nimlang looks potentially promising
<dsi_> one release and already outdated...
<dsi_> I think I will just leave this alone
<dsi_> and integrate an update system into the binary like on Windows
<tsimonq2> Could someone please process this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/680236
<tsimonq2> We've reached capacity.
<cjwatson> tsimonq2: 40 GB, really?  Oh, multiple series?
<tsimonq2> Yeah.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: I asked for 25 last time and I was given 40. I'd like consistency. :P
<cjwatson> Oh OK
<cjwatson> done
<bdmurray> cjwatson, wgrant: have you seen bug 1447978?
<ubot5`> bug 1447978 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Best Place To Buy Tramadol Online Overnight" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447978
<cjwatson> cleaned up a bit harder, thanks
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson, wgrant: Builds seem to be stuck.
<Eickmeyer> Thanks to whoever took the proverbial hammer to the build farm to get it started again.
#launchpad 2019-04-16
<LocutusOfBorg> A server error occurred.  Please contact the administrator.
<LocutusOfBorg> :) hello guys! is lp having a sad day? I can't request test
<LocutusOfBorg> e.g. https://autopkgtest.ubuntu.com/request.cgi?release=disco&arch=amd64&package=kopanocore&ppa=costamagnagianfranco/locutusofborg-ppa&trigger=kopanocore/8.7.0-2ubuntu4
<LocutusOfBorg> Laney fixed it yay!
<Laney> That's nothing to do with Launchpad
<rbasak> How do teams in Debian automatically created in Launchpad work?
<rbasak> Eg. https://launchpad.net/~pkg-shibboleth-devel
<rbasak> Asking because https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2019-April/008060.html
<cjwatson> Not very well, I think
<cjwatson> Those are just autocreated persons based on the email address
<rbasak> So probably best if he makes a separate team then I guess. Thanks!
<cjwatson> I don't know the rules here very well
<cjwatson> My instinct would probably be to create a new team
<__marco> Hello. Can I use Launchpad to create packages for Debian? I tried to create a package for stretch but I got the following email: Rejected: Unable to find distroseries: stretch
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that's not supported
<__marco> cjwatson: NP, thank you anyway for your answer
<wxl> cjwatson: did you deploy https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1824728 ? i ask because there's some new behavior that is strange
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1824728 in Launchpad itself "GitHub bug watches fail due to "id" vs. "number" confusion" [Critical,Fix committed]
#launchpad 2019-04-17
<tsimonq2> When using Launchpad SSO, what dictates whether 2FA is enabled? What I mean by that is, 2FA is enabled when I log into Launchpad itself, but can I enable that on, for example, a Jenkins instance that uses Launchpad OpenID?
<rbasak> tsimonq2: AIUI, 2FA is a property of an Ubuntu SSO account, not the consuming service. That's just from observation - I have no specific engineering knowledge of the setup.
<rbasak> OTOH, again from observation, it seems to me that different consuming services have different reauth intervals.
<rbasak> I have 2FA enabled (as is required for Canonical employees AIUI) and I've never seen a service not cause SSO to require it in addition to my password.
<rbasak> (OTOH if I authenticated to SSO recently, then services tend not to require me to reauth at all)
<rbasak> HTH.
<wgrant> tsimonq2: Launchpad hasn't been an SSO provider for nearly a decade now; login.launchpad.net is now an alias for Ubuntu SSO. On login.ubuntu.com or login.launchpad.net you'll see a toggle in the "Authentication devices" section to always require 2FA for your account, or only require it when a site requests it.
<tsimonq2> Aha, thanks, to both of you. :)
<cjwatson> wxl: When it's deployed I'll change the bug status to "Fix Released"
<wxl> cjwatson: ok i'll stop being a pest XD
<cjwatson> wxl: It's normal that "Fix Committed" means "fix is in revision control somewhere but you probably can't actually use it yet"
<rbasak> cjwatson: some launchpadlib advice please?
<rbasak> I enabled the debugging you suggested, and noticed that I'm making an absolutely excessive number of calls to "GET /devel/ubuntu/disco" and the like.
<rbasak> Once for every publication record that we examine.
<rbasak> I think it's time to optimise that out, since it's hampering my efforts to debug the current hang.
<rbasak> The reason this is happening is that I iterate through source_package_publishing_history objects, and on each one, I look up the distribution name and the series name.
<rbasak> I tried @functools.lru_cache, but since I'm wrapped in a different object every time, it's not deduplicating the lookups for different source_package_publishing_history objects that use the same distribution
<rbasak> source_package_publishing_history_obj.distribution.name, etc.
<rbasak> Every source_package_publishing_history_obj.distribution lookup gives me a new object (eg. different id()) AFAICT.
<rbasak> I understand that str(source_package_publishing_history_obj.distribution) would be the same every time, so I can cache myself (launchpadlib API client side) on that.
<rbasak> But it'll be painful to do every relevant call.
<rbasak> Is there any better way?
<rbasak> IOW, the ease of blindly just doing source_package_publishing_history_obj.distribution.name is hurting me now, and I'm not sure how to make the obvious optimisation in a clean and Pythonic way.
<rbasak> (each API call does return with 304 Not Modified, but it's still a ludicrous number of round trips)
<cjwatson> rbasak: You probably want something that caches based on the value of distribution_link rather than on str(distribution).  The only precedent I know of is the slightly odd wrapping that ubuntu-dev-tools does.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Depending on how many different kinds of objects need to be changed, I might suggest something like an object that wraps source_package_publishing_history and has a distribution_name property that keeps a cache on the class keyed off distribution_link.  Something like that.
<cjwatson> Tedious if you need to do that kind of thing to lots of kinds of objects, but OK if it's just a few.
<sbeattie> rbasak: hey, do you have a pointer to the debugging you added? I have an lplib script I need to do some optimizing/caching for.
#launchpad 2019-04-18
<rbasak> sbeattie: I'm not done yet, and have various non-working snippets. What do you need?
<rbasak> sbeattie: oh. Now I see your whole message. Window size problem!
<rbasak> sbeattie: c_jwatson said: "import httplib2; httplib2.debuglevel = 1" at the start of the program. That's enough to see all API requests for me, which was enough.
<rbasak> (and an incredibly handy tip I'll remember for next time!)
<wgrant> Just be aware that there can be creds in the debug info.
<cjwatson> Yeah, good point and I should have mentioned that.
<sbeattie> rbasak: thanks!
<jfcaron> Is there a way to search for a given filename (or string within files) for all the code owned by me on Launchpad?
<cjwatson> Sorry, no
<jfcaron> Q_Q
#launchpad 2020-04-15
<Logan> I'm trying to report a bug against Launchpad for an oops I'm getting while trying unsubscribe ~ubuntu-sponsor from a bug
<Logan> ...but I'm getting an oops error every time I try to file this bug about Launchpad :( Example:  OOPS-d43cd00552a1cab0f9ebd0aa78f4f8d7
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-d43cd00552a1cab0f9ebd0aa78f4f8d7
<Logan> ah, it just worked the third time
<Logan> ...and now the unsubscribing worked
<tomwardill> Logan: we've got some of the DB servers down for hardware upgrades to hopefully fix that timeout problem
<tomwardill> which unfortunately is making the situation a bit worse atm
<ddstreet> hi, quick question on team membership expiry configuration - does the config item "Self renewal period" mean that a person can renew their already-expired membership for X days after it expires?  Or something else?
<ddstreet> oh i got it, the 'Self renewal period' is how long until their renewal expires.
<wgrant> ddstreet: It's the duration of the membership created by the act of self-renewal.
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> when enabling translations on an upstream project in launchpad, what template is being imported?
<seb128> does the name matter, like does it need to be po/<projectname>.pot? or any pot should work?
<cjwatson> I honestly don't know this first-hand.  Is anything under https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject/ImportingTemplates helpful?
<cjwatson> Seems to have some detail under "Naming templates"
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<seb128> reading
<seb128> cjwatson, git has the same support than bzr for those features?
<cjwatson> Translation template extraction isn't supported for git yet.  I did some work on it a while back but it hasn't been reviewed
<cjwatson> (And I think I only started the work.  https://code.launchpad.net/~cjwatson/launchpad-buildd/ttb-git/+merge/341389)
<seb128> ah :/
<cjwatson> It's probably the most significant remaining missing feature
<cjwatson> of LP git
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/snap-store has a template, I wonder where it got the strings from :/
<seb128> I did configure that some weeks ago but I can't find where to upload a template now
<seb128> ah, https://translations.launchpad.net/snap-store/trunk/+translations-settings
<cjwatson> There's the fallback option of uploading manually from time to time, though I realise it's not very convenient
<cjwatson> Or doing a git-to-bzr import just for that purpose, if it works
<seb128> manual update is good enough for now and I found the option back
<seb128> thx
<cjwatson> np
<Logan> tomwardill: got it, thanks!
#launchpad 2020-04-16
<kyrofa> For my peace of mind, can someone please confirm that if a private PPA password leaks, all that leaks is _read_ access to that _specific_ PPA?
<wgrant> kyrofa: That's correct. PPA access tokens are read-only and tied to a specific PPA and user.
<kyrofa> wgrant, thank you sir
<kyrofa> Another unrelated question: is there a way to get the signing key for a PPA before it has packages?
<wgrant> kyrofa: To save resources and not pollute keyservers, LP only generates the key for a PPA once packages exist in it. But do note that this only applies to the first PPA for a given person or team; subsequent PPAs with the same owner should reuse the existing key on creation.
<kyrofa> Oh that's interesting, I never noticed that
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Switching database master, brief outage imminent | Help contact: tomwardill (08:00 - 17:00Z) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> (or rather, in read-only mode)
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: tomwardill (08:00 - 17:00Z) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> Master switch finished a while ago, sorry for forgetting to update here
<cjwatson> Writes are now going to pure SSD so hopefully that'll help performance
<rbasak> Could someone explain what's happening in https://api.launchpad.net/devel/debian/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/1934411 please? This object has no date_published entry. What does it mean for a publication history entry to have been created but never published?
<cjwatson> rbasak: An old bug.  Prior to https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/commit/?id=93b487ee1332840f036603b1567183963d6a9fab, the Debian importer created source package publishing history entries as Pending and never set them to Published (unless the publisher was run on them, which never happened in this case).
<cjwatson> rbasak: But it could probably happen in other cases if the SPPH was quickly superseded by a newer version before being published.
<rbasak> cjwatson: thanks.
<rbasak> cjwatson: in other cases> in Ubuntu only presumably, or Debian too?
<rbasak> Because I assume you only create Debian publishing history entries when you see Debian publications?
<cjwatson> In Ubuntu.  (I think.)
<cjwatson> Right.
<rbasak> Got it. Thanks!
<cjwatson> Since the change above, Debian publications are immediately created as Published.
<wgrant> I don't think something can be immediately superseded, but it can be immediately deleted
<wgrant> (pretty sure the dominator only considers status == published)
<cjwatson> Hm yes
<cjwatson> So still possible but rarer
<rbasak> Is there a guarantee that every source_package_publishing_history has a package_upload?
<cjwatson> That seems unlikely; a Debian-imported one doesn't
<rbasak> Oh
 * rbasak wonders where git-ubuntu gets the source from then
<cjwatson> PackageUpload would seem a slightly odd thing to go through to get the source
<rbasak> Ah. It defers that to ubuntutools.archive
<cjwatson> You could do sourceFileUrls on the SPPH
<cjwatson> Or yeah, look them up from the archive by source name and version
<rbasak> Sorry, I forgot the details of the model here.
<cjwatson> package_upload corresponds to something that has been in a queue at some point (/ubuntu/focal/+queue etc.)
<rbasak> My question is really: if I include spphs with no date_published entries, then will I have a problem importing them?
<rbasak> Or will something importable always exist?
<rbasak> (importable == I can grab a source tree, dsc file, etc)
<cjwatson> They should still have files on the sourcepackagerelease even before being published
<rbasak> Sounds good, thanks
<cjwatson> date_published is more about being put on disk by the publisher
<rbasak> I'll rely on the date_created of spphs then
<rbasak> And mostly (completely?) ignore date_published
<cjwatson> date_published is interesting if you want to line things up with when the publisher ran, but I can't think of why it would be interesting to git-ubuntu
<rbasak> And I'll use the earliest spph (keyed by date_created) for a (source_package_name, source_package_version) pair to keep consistency in ordering
<rbasak> cjwatson: yeah - sounds like I took a wrong turn in using date_published instead of date_created
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I can authoritatively guarantee that every SPPH will have some associated files - it's possible there are anomalies - but I don't expect that to have anything to do with whether date_published is set
<cjwatson> And I don't know of a situation today where that would happen
<rbasak> Fair enough. If we find anomalies, the import will probably fail until I add code to detect the anomaly and treat the spph as if it doesn't exist. I think that's OK.
<wgrant> It is uncommon, but e.g. maitreya
<wgrant> Possibly only maitreya
<wgrant> I think we treated that like an early source expiry, rather than excising it from the DB entirely.
<cjwatson> Not importing that is in fact desired
<wgrant> Indeed.
<cjwatson> Oh maybe also really old obsolete things?
<cjwatson> I don't remember whether we've ever expired source files
<cjwatson> I didn't think so
<cjwatson> (aside from maitreya)
<rbasak> More detail on maitreya please?
<cjwatson> Legal
<rbasak> Sounds like a good edge case to make sure git-ubuntu works with.
<rbasak> We can also put it in an import blacklist
<cjwatson> (also, astrologers)
<rbasak> But I'd like to make sure git-ubuntu does work against things Launchpad has.
<cjwatson> The gory details are best discussed over beer :)
<wgrant> I don't think we've expired sources from the Ubuntu primary archive
<wgrant> For obsolescence reasons, I mean
<rbasak> Virtual beer? :)
<cjwatson> https://wiki.canonical.com/InformationInfrastructure/OSA/RequestLogging/LP/SQL has some history, ish
<rbasak> Thanks!
<Odd_Bloke> We just saw a build failure in Launchpad that we didn't reproduce in either of the local builds we did (one using sbuild, one just building in their host).  Is there any (not entirely painful :p) way to build packages the way that Launchpad does?  (Or at least more closely?)
<Odd_Bloke> (I know this is Complicated, but figured I'd double check that I'm not missing something I could be using.)
<tomwardill> Odd_Bloke: is it a consistent failure?
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, it's just a difference in environment.
<Odd_Bloke> Which I would like to be able to catch locally/in the build we do in our CI/..., if possible.
<cjwatson> Odd_Bloke: Tom wrote https://dev.launchpad.net/Soyuz/HowToDevelopWithBuildd a little while back, but it uses the LXD VM stuff and is generally a tad new
<cjwatson> And also doesn't do the restricted network stuff I think
<tomwardill> sorry, dropped this conversation and got distracted
<tomwardill> no, it doesn't do the restricted network (it could, but that's a bunch of ufw stuff that I'm not sure I can repeat atm)
<Odd_Bloke> OK, cool, I'll give that a go at some point.  Thanks!
